# Gilmenels Geschichte



## Gilmenel (22. September 2009)

Liebe Wesen aller Arten und Rassen,

lange habe ich mit mir gehadert, ob ich euch meine Geschichte erzählen soll. 
Aber da es euch eventuell interessiert, was jemanden in den gefahrvollen Gefilden zustoßen
kann, fasse ich mir heute ein Herz und werde hier mit meiner Geschichte beginnen. 
Es ist eine lange Reise, die ich erzähle. Manchen mag sie phantastisch oder gar
unglaubwürdig erscheinen, aber vieles ist möglich, wenn man sich nur die Freiheit nimmt.
Solltet ihr wünschen mir eure Meinung kund zu tun, so möget ihr bitte
dazu den Eintrag Gilmenels Geschichte Feedback nutzen.
Die Geschichte soll hier ununterbrochen erzählt werden.

Ich wünsche euch viel Freude an der Geschichte meines Lebens,
 Gilmenel.

OOC:
Dies ist eine frei erfundene Geschichte aus dem Bereich Fanart.
Sie ist nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke gedacht.
Eine Verbreitung jenseits des Buffed.de RPG Forums ist NICHT zulässig.
Eventuelle Ansprüche von Rechteinhabern bleiben unberührt.


----------



## Gilmenel (22. September 2009)

1. Die Hüterin und der Fremde

Die Sterne glänzten bereits hell am dunkelblauen Himmel.
‚Es wird eine besondere Nacht werden, die wie geschaffen ist für so ein bedeutsames Fest.’, dachte sie voll Vorfreude.
Die Luft war lau, und sie genoss den Spaziergang am Strand. Sie tanzte und sang vergnügt über den schneeweißen Strand. Ihre Füße berührten ihn dabei kaum. Aus Richtung der Siedlung sah sie drei Gestalten auf sie zukommen. Aber die fliegenden weißen Roben ließen schon von weiten erkennen, dass es sich um Schwestern ihres Ordens handeln musste. So tanzte sie unbesorgt weiter den Strand entlang.
„Eärdaliene! Eärdaliene, warte!“, kam es aus Richtung der drei sich rasch nähernden Elbinnen. Sie hielt kurz inne und tanzte behände auf der Stelle. Ihre weiße Robe flatterte in der sanften Brise, die vom Meer herankam. Die Drei hatten sie nun fast erreicht.
„Eärdaliene, wo bleibst du? Die Matrone hat uns geschickt um dich zu suchen. Die Feierlichkeiten beginnen bald.“, drängte sie eine der drei.
„Gwäedaliene, es sind doch noch mindestens vier Stunden bis zum Beginn der Zeremonie.“ sagte sie ruhig.
‚Aber die Matrone ist wohl schon wieder ungeduldig.’, dachte sie insgeheim.
„Gut, dann lasst uns zurückkehren.“, sagte sie zu den Drei.
Die vier Elbinnen tanzten nun gemeinsam den Strand hinauf zu dem kleinen Pfad, der oberhalb des Strandes zur Siedlung führte. Rasch erreichten sie diesen und kamen in Windeseile zurück zum heiligen Hain kurz vor der Siedlung, wo sie die Matrone der Hüterinnen bereits erwartete.
„Eärdaliene, du verhältst dich wie immer sehr unelbenhaft.“, rügte sie die Matrone, „Du bist eine Hüterin des heiligen Hains und kein tanzender Irrwisch.“
Eärdaliene schaute die Matrone mit ihren großen dunklen und geheimnisvollen Augen an, ein sanftes Lächeln spielte über ihre schmalen Lippen und ihr makellose Gesicht, dem die Zeit nichts anhaben konnte. Sie summte eine kleine Melodie. Sie wusste, dass dies auch dieses Mal nicht die Wirkung auf die Matrone verfehlen würde. Sie hatte schon oft bemerkt, dass ihre Musik jeden beruhigen konnte. Sie sah darin aber keine Besonderheit.
„Nun gut.“, sagte die Matrone auch erwartungsgemäß, „Es ist ja noch rechtzeitig. So fangt nun an mit den Vorbereitungen für das eine Lied zum Andenken an den einen Tag des Zorns, der Trauer und Freude. Die Zeremonie heute wird großartig.“
‚Was ist nicht großartig, hier so nahe bei Aman?’, dachte Eärdaliene, ‚Das gesegnete Land der Valar ist nicht weit von unseren fünf Inseln entfernt. Der Segen Erus ist hier noch spürbar. Hier kann es gar nicht anders sein.’
„Sie wird in der Tat großartig.“, sagte sie.
Heute durfte Sie die letzte Strophe des einen Liedes singen, Es war die höchste Ehre in ihrem Orden. Doch mit ihren Gedanken war sie noch immer am Strand.


In mancher Stunde, die sie alleine tanzend und singend am Strand verbracht hatte, träumte Eärdaliene von Abwechslung. Auf ihrer Insel erschien ihr alles sehr langweilig, noch dazu da sie als Teleri die Unsterblichkeit aller Eldar besaß.
Allzu gerne wäre sie einmal in ferne Lande aufgebrochen, und über die graue See zu fremden Gestaden gesegelt. Doch immer wenn sie wehmütig auf das Meer blickte wusste sie auch, dass dies ist ein Wunsch ist, der wohl nie in Erfüllung gehen würde. Die Schiffe ihres Volkes waren von einzigartiger Schönheit, und die Teleri waren große Seefahrer. Aber auf Ulmos uraltes Geheiß durften sie damit von hier nur für die Fahrt nach Alqualondë, der großen Hafenhauptstadt der Teleri in Aman, in See stechen, aber selbst das kam nie vor. Die Königin der Inseln verbot jede Fahrt, die von den Inseln wegführte.
Eärdaliene nickte der Matrone kurz zu und machte sich auf den Weg in die große Versammlungshalle. Es waren noch zwei Stunden zum Beginn der Zeremonie. Eärdaliene wusste, dass keine großen Vorbereitungen mehr gemacht werden mussten. Die Sängerinnen und der Chor hatten unter der gestrengen Leitung der Dirigentin das Lied unendliche Male geprobt. Jeder Mitwirkenden war das eine Lied seit Zeitaltern bekannt. Die Eldar kannten keine zeitlichen Grenzen ihre Fähigkeiten zu vervollkommnen.
Die Zeremonie begann in der Tat großartiger als je zuvor. Die Sterne Elbereths strahlten silbern um die Wette auf dem samtschwarzen Firmament. Die Luft war klar und rein. Das eine Lied erklang in all seinen Harmonien und erfühlte alles was lebte mit einem tiefen erfüllten Frieden. Es war bereits die letzte Strophe erreicht, als plötzlich ein grüner Lichtblitz gefolgt von einem tiefen Grollen über das Meer kam. Die Elben der Siedlung lauschten alle nur dem einen Lied. Es hatte so sehr von ihnen Besitz ergriffen, dass sie alle in eine tiefe Trance versetzt waren. Sie bemerkten das außergewöhnliche Ereignis nicht.


Eärdaliene erschrak als sie am nächsten Tag wieder an der Küste entlang tanzte. Der Strand vor ihr war verwüstet. Wo dieser gestern noch sanft zum Waldrand hin anstieg, war er heute in großen Hügeln, wie Wellen aus Sand geformt. Allerlei Treibgut, dass normalerweise nie die Küste erreichte, lies den Strand noch verwüsteter erscheinen.
Nach ihrer anfänglichen Schrecken setzte sie ihren Tanz in Richtung der Sandhügel fort. Ihre Neugier hatte über die Furcht gesiegt. Schließlich war hier endlich etwas Ungewöhnliches.
‚Bis die anderen die Veränderung am Strand entdecken, habe ich genügend Zeit selbst zu forschen.’, dachte sie aufgeregt. Sie wusste, dass die anderen Elben den Strand jenseits des Hains meistens mieden. Sorgsam achtete sie darauf nichts von dem Treibgut zu berühren.
Sie sah Muscheln, Treibholz, Tang und manch unglücklichen Fisch. Alles was ein Fischer auch an Land bringen konnte. Doch einen Grund für das Alles fand sie nicht. Sie dachte an eine Vielzahl von Erklärungen. In ihrer Phantasie lies sie die wildesten Ungeheuer der Meere gegeneinander kämpfen, als sie hinter einem Baumstamm einen Stiefel erblickte. Er war anders als die hier gebräuchlichen Elbenstiefel. Sie hielt inne. Sie erklomm den nächstliegenden Sandhügel. Dadurch kam sie dem Stiefel, und was immer damit verbunden war nicht zu nahe, konnte aber über den Baumstamm schauen, der ihr die Sicht nahm.
Von Tang und Sand bedeckt lag ein Körper hinter dem Baumstamm. Eärdaliene blieb lange regungslos stehen, aber das Wesen bewegte sich nicht. Sie ging zögerlich näher, bis sie nur noch wenige Schritte entfernt war. Sie wusste momentan nicht ob ihre Neugierde oder Furcht größer war. Sie blieb bereit sofort zu fliehen, was immer geschehen mochte.
‚Es wäre vielleicht klüger Hilfe aus der Siedlung zu holen.’, dachte sie. Aber sie wusste genau, dass sie dann keine Chance hätte mehr zu erfahren. Sofort würde sich der Magistrat darum kümmern und den Strand von Wachen absperren lassen. Ihre Neugierde siegte.
Das Wesen hatte die Gestalt und Größe eines Elbs oder Menschen. Es schien auch nicht stärker als diese zu sein. Sein Kopf war unter einem großen Tangblatt verborgen. Seine Kleidung war zerrissen, musste aber einst würdevoll und nobel gewesen sein. Sie unterschied sich von ihrem weißen und grauen Elbengewand durch eine ungewöhnliche Farblichkeit in vielen Rottönen und zahlreichen golden schimmernden Stickereien.


Langsam näherte sie sich dem Wesen weiter. Sie konnte nun schon nach dem Tangblatt am Kopf greifen, aber sie zögerte noch. Das Wesen bewegte sich nicht. Sie summte ein aufmunterndes Lied für sich und entfernte mit einem raschen Griff das Blatt. Sie erschrak.
Es war kein Mensch, wie sie aufgrund der Gestalt und der unelbenhaften Gewandung vermutet hatte. Das Gesicht des Wesens war elbenhaft schön. Die Haare fein und schimmernd wie Mithril. Aber da waren auch Unterschiede zu einem Elb. Lange spitze Augenbrauen von silbernem Haar zierten das Gesicht des Fremden, wie sie kein Elb haben konnte. Doch das Auffallenste waren seine Ohren. Diese waren lang und spitz nach oben gerichtet und überragten den Kopf noch mal um dessen Hälfe. Zahlreiche Wunden bedeckten den Körper des Fremden. Eärdaliene brachte ihren gesamten Mut auf und zupfte sanft an einem Ärmel seiner Robe. Ein kurzes Stöhnen des Fremden lies sie rasch zurückweichen. Er schlug seine Augen auf. Sie leuchteten bläulich.
‚Sie sehen sehr forschend aus.’, dachte sie. Der Fremde sprach mühevoll einige Worte, die sie nicht verstand.
„Keine Angst. Dir geschieht nichts.“, sagte sie mit sanfter beruhigender Stimme, und begann ein Lied zu singen. Es war ein Lied der Heilung und des Schlafes, das sie vor langer Zeit im Orden gelernt hatte, aber noch nie gesungen hatte, da es den Elben sehr selten nach Heilung oder Schlaf ist, weil sie nur durch Gewalt oder Kummer zugrunde gehen können. Der Fremde schaute sie mit seinen großen Augen überrascht an, und schloss sie mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln im Gesicht. Es zog sie in seinen Bann.
Eärdaliene war überrascht. Mit einer solchen Wirkung ihres Liedes hätte sie nicht gerechnet, aber vermutlich war der Fremde wegen seiner schweren Verwundungen nur zu schwach. Langsam kam ihr in den Sinn, dass sie nun doch Hilfe aus der Siedlung holen musste. Sie suchte sich ihren Weg durch den verwüsteten Strand in Richtung des kleinen Pfades, der am Waldrand entlang zur Siedlung führte.
In der Siedlung angelangt überlegte sie kurz, ob sie ihren Fund der Matrone oder dem Magistrat melden sollte. Die Matrone würde ihr wohl nicht glauben, oder die Sache als unbedeutend für den Orden abtun. Deshalb beschloss sie sofort zum Magistrat zu gehen. Um die Verärgerung der Matrone übergangen worden zu sein, würde sie sich später kümmern.

„Langsam, Eärdaliene.“, forderte sie ein Magistrat auf. Er war noch etwas ungehalten darüber, dass sie eine Magistratssitzung unangemeldet unterbrochen hatte, „Was hast du wo gefunden?“
„Der Strand auf der Seite des heiligen Hains ist verwüstet.“, antwortete sie ungeduldig.
„Hier bei uns? Wer würde hier unser Land verwüsten?“, fragte er ungläubig.
„Das weis ich nicht. Kommt und schaut es euch selbst an. Aber wir müssen erst dem Fremden helfen.“, antwortete sie drängend.
„Ein Fremder? Hier?“, sagte der Magistrat nun plötzlich sehr aufmerksam.
„Ja. Es ist kein Mensch oder Elb. Aber er lebt. Noch! Wir müssen rasch handeln. Er ist schwer verletzt.“, sorgte sie sich.
„Woher wissen wir, dass er kein Feind ist?“ fragte ein anderes Magistratsmitglied.
Der oberste Magistrat erhob sich. Bis jetzt hatte er geschwiegen. Sofort verstummten alle.
„Elben! Hier ist etwas Ungewöhnliches geschehen. Wir müssen dies untersuchen, um festzustellen, was passiert ist, und ob es eine Gefahr für uns darstellt. Eärdaliene führe uns zu dem Fremden.“, befahl er mit der ganzen Würde seines Amtes.
Eärdaliene fühlte sich geehrt.
‚Gestern die letzte Strophe und heute darf ich den Magistrat führen.’, dachte sie mit Stolz.
Sie führte den gesamten Magistrat und noch einige herbeigerufene bewaffnete Elbenwachen den kleinen Pfad entlang. Sie bog an der Stelle Richtung Strand ab, die dem Fremden am nächsten war. Die Verwüstung des Strandes erstaunte alle sichtlich. Es wurde kaum ein Wort gewechselt.
Der Fremde lag immer noch so, wie ihn Eärdaliene verlassen hatte, und schlief lächelnd. Der oberste Magistrat näherte sich dem Fremden in Begleitung von zwei Wachen.
„Weckt ihn!“, befahl er diesen.
Eine Wache klopfte den Fremden mit ihrem Bogen sehr unsanft auf dessen Schulter. Er rührte sich nicht. Sie versuchte es ein zweites und drittes Mal.
„Er scheint fest zu schlafen, aber am Leben zu sein.“, berichtete die Wache dem obersten Magistrat.
„Wie kann er so fest schlafen?“, wunderte sich der Magistrat.
„Ich habe ihm ein Lied der Heilung und des Schlafes gesungen.“, platzte es aus Eärdaliene heraus, ohne dass sie angesprochen worden wäre.
„Es hat wirklich eine sehr starke Wirkung.“, grübelte der oberste Magistrat nachdenklich, „Aber so geht keine Gefahr von ihm aus. Ich denke das Beste wird sein ihn in die Obhut des heiligen Haines zu geben, bis er in der Lage ist unsere Fragen zu beantworten.“
Der oberste Magistrat wandte sich Eärdaliene zu. Er lächelte als er ihren verträumten Blick sah, der dem Fremden galt.
„Nachdem du ihn entdeckt hast, und auch offensichtlich um sein Wohl besorgt bist, kümmere dich bitte um seine Pflege.“, bat er die Hüterin, „Eine Wache wird mit dir bei dem Fremden sein, um dich bei Gefahr zu schützen.“
‚Das wird der Matrone sicherlich nicht gefallen.’, dachte sie nicht ohne innere Genugtuung. Zum obersten Magistrat sagte sie, „Ja, ich werde mein Bestes geben.“
Eine Wache fertigte aus Ästen und umherliegenden Treibgut eine improvisierte Trage an. Sie legte den Fremden darauf.
Als sie wieder beim kleinen Pfad angelangt waren, befahl der oberste Magistrat, einigen Wachen den verwüsteten Teil des Strandes zu bewachen und nach weiteren Besonderheiten abzusuchen.
‚Schade’, dachte Eärdaliene, ‚nun kann ich hier nicht weiter nachforschen, was der Grund für die Verwüstung war.’


Als sie sich den heiligen Hain näherten, kam ihnen bereits die Matrone mit ihrem Gefolge entgegen. Sie schaute am obersten Magistrat geradewegs vorbei und warf Eärdaliene einen sehr ernsten Blick zu. Der Magistrat bemerkte den kurzen und heftigen Blickwechsel sofort.
„Ich grüße dich, Matrone Oboëlindë. Deine Ordensschwester hat unserer Gemeinschaft einen großen Dienst erwiesen, als sie uns auf eine mögliche Gefahr für uns hinwies.“, sprach der oberste Magistrat mit würdevoller Stimme, „Wir bringen dir hier einen Fremden. Der Wunsch des Magistrats ist, dass dieser durch Eärdaliene gepflegt wird, bis er uns Rede und Antwort zu seinem Erscheinen an unserer Küste und die Verwüstungen dort geben kann. Ich bin sicher der Orden ist sich der Wichtigkeit dieser Aufgabe bewusst. Für die Bewachung des Fremden wird der Magistrat Sorge tragen.“
‚Ich bin scheinbar nicht die Einzige mit der die Matrone ihre Differenzen hat.’, freute sich Eärdaliene ob der deutlichen Anweisungen des obersten Magistrats an die Matrone. Er stand  normalerweise in der Hierarchie innerhalb der Siedlung etwas unterhalb der Matrone.
‚Aber wer hat mit der Matrone keine Probleme?’, fragte sich Eärdaliene still.
„Der Orden wird den Magistrat gerne unterstützen.“, erwiderte die Matrone Oboëlindë mit kühler Stimme, „Ich bitte jedoch, dass der Fremde eine Unterkunft außerhalb unseres heiligen Hains bekommt.“
„Das ist möglich.“, antwortete ihr der oberste Magistrat, „Es gibt da eine kleine alleinstehende Hütte in unmittelbarer Nähe des Hains. Sie steht momentan leer. Dort werden wir ihn unterbringen können.“
‚Sie ist auch leichter zu bewachen, als die verzweigten Strukturen des heiligen Hains, und niemand kann uns den Zugang verwehren.’, dachte er insgeheim.
Die Matrone nickte dem Magistrat zu. Sie ging mit den Hüterinnen ohne weitere Worte zurück in den Hain. Dies beunruhigte Eärdaliene. Normalerweise wäre sie sofort von der Matrone für ihr Fehlverhalten getadelt worden. Oboëlindë hatte sie aber nur mit einem kühlen verächtlichen Blick gestraft.
Eärdaliene dachte aber nicht lange an das Verhalten der Matrone, da sie fast ununterbrochen am Bett des Fremden wachte. Sie versorgte seine Wunden mit allen Künsten der hohen Heilkunst der Teleri. Trotzdem schlief der Fremde weiter. Manches Lied sang sie ihm während ihrer Wacht. Sie hatte dabei stets den Eindruck der Fremde höre sie.


Eines Tages kam der oberste Magistrat in die kleine Hütte. Er sah sehr besorgt aus. Eine Wache hatte einen Stab von der Länge eines Elb aus einem silbernen Metal in der Hand, wie Eärdaliene ihn noch nie gesehen hatte. Ein großes rundes nach oben hin spitz zulaufendes rotes Juwel glänzte an seiner Spitze. Vier kleinere ähnliche Juwele umgaben den Stab mit einer Spanne Abstand vom Stab etwas unterhalb. Sie schwebten neben den Stab ohne sichtbare Verbindung.
„Dies haben wir am Strand gefunden.“, erklärte ihr der oberste Magistrat, „Es war unter einem großen Haufen Treibgut verborgen. Ein Reflex in dem Kristall ist einer der patrouillierenden Wache aufgefallen. Sie brachte den Stab dann sofort zu mir.“
Eärdaliene bewunderte staunend den Stab. Sie hatte so etwas noch nie gesehen.
„Wir denken er hat etwas mit unserem schlafenden Fremden hier zu tun.“, ergänzte der Magistrat besorgt, „Er schaut aus wie ein Stab eines Istaris. Auf jeden Fall ist größte Vorsicht geboten. Aus fernen Teilen unserer Inseln wird gemeldet, dass es Angriffe von fremden Seefahrern gibt. Es könnte ja sein, dass unser Freund hier etwas mit ihnen zu tun hat. Wir werden daher die Wachen verdoppeln.“
Plötzlich traf die Wache, die den Stab trug, ein blauer Blitz der von dem Stab ausging. Die Wache ließ den Stab fallen. Er schwebte in Richtung des Fremden. Dessen Hand bewegte sich, ergriff den Stab, und sank den Stab haltend wieder auf das Bett. Die Wache rieb sich ihre Hand, die der Blitz getroffen hatte. Sie war aber sonst unverletzt.
„Nehmt ihm den Stab wieder ab!“, befahl der oberste Magistrat den Wachen.
Doch jedes Mal, wenn sie auch nur in die Nähe der Hand kamen, die den Stab fest umklammerte, traf sie ein kleiner blauer Blitz, der je öfters sie es versuchten umso stärker wurde. Als die Schmerzen durch den Blitz zu groß wurden, gaben sie ihre Versuche auf, den Fremden den Stab zu entreißen.
Eärdaliene sah dem Ganzen erschrocken zu. Der Arm des Fremden hing nun aus dem Bett, da der Stab ihn nach unten zog. Eärdaliene, die die tägliche Pflege des Fremden gewohnt war, und alle Ereignisse vor Wundern um sich herum vergessen hatte, nahm seine Hand mit dem Stab und legte sie wieder auf das Bett. Es erhob sich ein großes Staunen im Raum, denn kein Blitz hatte sie dabei getroffen. Der Fremde oder der Stab schien die gute Absicht zu spüren, und nichts dagegen zu unternehmen.
„Das ist wohl der deutlichste Beweis, dass der Stab dem Fremden gehört, und wir es mit irgendeiner Form von Zauberer zu tun haben.“, sagte der oberste Magistrat sorgenvoll, „Ich werde die Wachen verdoppeln. Ich wollte ein Istari wäre in der Nähe. Eärdaliene, ich kann dich hier nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens wachen lassen. Aber es ist wichtig, dass der Fremde wieder aufwacht. Wie es ausschaut, scheint er dich in seiner Nähe zu dulden. Er hat uns eine Menge Fragen zu beantworten. Deshalb kann ich dich nur bitten ihn weiter zu pflegen. Die Wachen werden dich so gut wie möglich beschützen.“
„Ich werde ihn weiter pflegen und meine Bemühungen ihn zu heilen noch verstärken.“, erwiderte Eärdaliene dem obersten Magistrat, und sah den Fremden dabei mit einem hoffnungsvollen Blick an.
Schon als sie ihn am Strand gefunden hatte, wurde sie von seinem fremdartiges Aussehen in Bann gezogen. Er faszinierte sie jetzt noch mehr, da er wohl ein Zauberer aus einem unbekannten Land war.


----------



## Gilmenel (25. September 2009)

2.	Die Musik der Heilerin

Fremde Seefahrer, die sich selbst die Atalantë nannten und mit einer großen Flotte mächtiger schwarzer Kriegsschiffe aus dem Süden Ardas kamen, hatten einen Krieg gegen die Teleri der fünf Inseln begonnen. Die gesamte Elbengesellschaft der Inseln war in einem Stadium des Chaos, da sich die Teleri nur sehr schwer an den Kampf gewöhnen konnten. Zulange hatten sie die Jahrtausende in Frieden und Unsterblichkeit in der Abgeschiedenheit der fünf Inseln durchlebt. Viele Elben traten ihren letzten Weg in die Hallen von Mandos an, bevor die Kampfeslust in den restlichen Teleri geschürt wurde. 
Die verletzten Teleri, deren Verwundungen nicht in den Heerlagern geheilt werden konnten, lies die Königin der fünf Inseln zum heiligen Hain bringen. Die Hütte, in der bisher nur der Fremde Pflege und Ruhe fand, wurde zu einem Lazarett, in dem die Hüterinnen des Haines alles daran setzen, jeden verwundeten Elb gesund zu pflegen. Alle hofften, dass die Nähe des heiligen Ortes die Genesung der  Verletzten beschleunigt. Die Hüterinnen des Haines versuchten alles um die Wunden der Krieger zu heilen.

„Du arbeitest zu viel hier.“, sagte eine Hüterin zu Eärdaliene.
„Schwester, hier können wir endlich unserer Berufung folgen allen zu helfen.“, erwiderte Eärdaliene ihr. 
Sie wandte sich von ihrer Mitschwester ab, und pflegte die Wunden des vor ihr liegenden Kriegers mit großer Sorgfalt. Eärdaliene arbeitete unermüdlich in der Hütte. Statt nur ein Verwundeten, den sie umsorgte, hatte sie nun dutzende. Eine ruhige Melodie erfüllte den Raum der Hütte.
„Wie kannst du nur bei dieser schrecklichen Arbeit singen?“, fragte die Schwester sie.
„Wieso nicht, Erhaldiäne?“, antwortete sie, „Es schadet nichts und es erfreut vielleicht den Geist der Verwundeten.“
„Mag sein.“, schüttelte Erhaldiäne den Kopf, „Ich wünschte ich könnte so gut die Wunden versorgen wie du.“
„Du machst das ausgezeichnet.“, munterte Eärdaliene sie auf, „Ich habe nur Glück.“
„Ich gebe mein Bestes.“, nickte Erhaldiäne, „Aber trotzdem ist jeder Krieger der von dir gepflegt wird schneller wieder auf den Beinen.“
„Das täuscht dich sicher.“, sagte Eärdaliene schüchtern, „Es ist alleine die Nähe des heiligen Haines der unseren Kriegern Kraft und Mut gibt.“
„Ja, der Hain. Es wird Zeit. Ich muss zum Abendgesang.“, stimmte Erhaldiäne zu, und verließ die Hütte. Sie ging die wenigen Schritte zum Eingang des Haines, und hielt inne. Sie schaute sich mit zweifelndem Blick zur Hütte um. 
‚Irgendetwas stimmt mit Eärdaliene nicht.’, dachte sie verwundert, ‚Ich arbeite wirklich genauso hart wie sie, und kenne mich in der Kräuterkunde und der Medizin besser aus als sie, doch selbst Schwerstverwundete verlassen nach kurzer Pflege durch sie die Hütte gesund und munter.’
Sie zog die Kapuze ihrer Robe über den Kopf und lief eilig zu einem nahe stehenden Haus, und klopfte an.

„Herein!“, rief eine Männerstimme.
„Ich bin es Erlendur.“, sagte Erhaldiäne, „ich muss etwas mit mir besprechen.“
„Schwester, solltest du nicht um diese Zeit im Hain sein?“, fragte der oberste Magistrat sie.
„Doch schon, Bruder, aber ich habe da etwas auf dem Herzen, und ich weis nicht mit wem ich sonst drüber reden sollte.“, sagte sie bedrückt.
„Gut, wozu hat man Geschwister.“, nickte ihr Erlendur tröstend zu, „Komm rein und setz dich ans Feuer.“
Erhaldiäne setzte sich auf einen der Stühle die beim Kaminfeuer standen.
„Nun, worum geht es?“, fragte Erlendur als er sich zu ihr setzte.
„Es geht um eine Mitschwester im Orden.“, schluckte sie.
„Eine Mitschwester?“, stutzte Erlendur, „Dann solltest du wohl eher zur Matrone gehen.“
„Nein, nein, auf gar keinen Fall.“, entsetzte sich die Hüterin, „Es ist ja nichts passiert. Aber irgendetwas stimmt nicht.“
„Dann erzähle mir einmal dein Kümmernis.“, beruhigte Erlendur sie.
„Wie du weist, Bruder, arbeite ich in der Hütte bei den Verletzten.“, begann sie zögerlich.
Erlendur nickte ihr stumm zu.
„Ich versuche mein Bestes.“, fuhr sie fort, „Meine Kenntnisse in der Pflege von Verletzten sind die besten im Orden, wenn ich das ohne Stolz sagen darf. Und doch gelingt es mir nicht alle Verwundeten zu heilen.“
„Mach dir doch keinen Vorwurf, Schwester.“, tröstete Erlendur sie und legte seine Hand auf ihren Arm, „Manchen ist halt leider nicht mehr zu helfen.“
„Nein, das ist es nicht.“, schüttelte sie den Kopf, „Es gelingt mir nicht sie zu heilen, aber trotzdem werden sie geheilt.“
„Das verstehe ich nun nicht.“, stutzte der Magistrat, „Du sagst, dass du nicht alle heilst. Und doch verlassen alle Verletzten eure Hütte gesund. Wie geht das?“
„Ich weis es nicht.“,  sagte Erhaldiäne, „Als Hüterin müsste ich wohl dieses Wunder auf die Nähe zum Hain zurückführen. Aber ich habe schon lange beobachtet, dass auch anderswo Wunden und Gebrechen von alleine vergehen.“
„Wo denn genau?“, zeigte sich der Magistrat plötzlich höchst interessiert.
„Im Wesentlichen bei uns im Hain.“, antwortete Erhaldiäne ihrem Bruder, „Natürlich sind wir damit noch näher an der heiligen Wassersäule Ulmos, aber ….“
„Ja? Was lässt dich zweifeln?“, wollte Erlendur wissen.
„Nun, wir hatten letztes Jahr einen verwundeten Kranich im Hain.“, erklärte sie, „Seine Beine waren mehrmals gebrochen. Wir wussten nicht was wir tun sollten. Das herrliche Geschöpf zu töten brachten wir nicht übers Herz, aber seinem Leiden zusehen konnten wir auch nicht. Ich habe ihn deshalb mit einer besonderen Essenz betäubt, und seine Beine mit Schienen versehen. Wir legten ihn in einen abgelegenen Garten im Hain, dessen Boden mit dickem weichem Moos bedeckt ist. Am nächsten Tag, als ich nach ihm sah, waren seine Brüche geheilt. Nachdem die Wirkung der Essenz vergangen war, breitete er seine Flügel aus und flog einfach davon.“
„Nun, Illuvatár wacht über alle seine Geschöpfe.“, versuchte Erlendur zu erklären.
„Bruder, für so naiv hätte ich dich nicht gehalten.“, zwinkerte Erhaldiäne ihm zu, „Wir haben ab und zu tote Tiere im Hain, auch im heiligsten Inneren nahe der Wassersäule Ulmos. Illuvatár wacht auch über das Schicksal.“
„Nein, du hast Recht.“, gab der Magistrat zu, „An Wunder zu glauben ist naiv, aber was ist es dann?“
„Damals konnte ich in der Nacht nicht schlafen.“, erzählte sie weiter, „Also ging ich zu dem Garten in dem der Kranich lag. Ich wollte ihn gerade betreten, als ich einen Gesang hörte. Er war wunderbar und voll Mitgefühl. Ich hielt inne. Eine Hüterin stand bei dem Kranich und sang. Sie sang lange. Ich stand wie gebannt in einem Schatten am Gartentor. Noch nie hatte ich so ein Lied gehört. Es beruhigte mich. Ich fühlte mich zufrieden, stark und gesund. Die Erinnerung an die Melodie lässt mich noch heute …“ Sie hielt inne, als wenn sie einer inneren Stimme lauschte.
„Hast du die Sängerin erkannt?“, unterbrach Erlendur ihre Nachdenklichkeit.
„Wie?“, schreckte sie hoch, „Ja. Es ging mir damals ungefähr so wie gerade eben. Aber damals erwachte ich alleine gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dieser seligen Trance. Ich versteckte mich, und sah wie eine Mitschwester den Garten verlies. Es war Eärdaliene.“
„Eärdaliene?“, wunderte sich Erlendur.
„Ja, genau jene.“, bestätigte Erhaldiäne ihren staunenden Bruder, „Ich weis, dass sie unsere beste Sängerin ist. Wir durften ja erst neulich ihrer wundervollen Stimme lauschen, aber dass sie so eine Wirkung hat?“
„Bei Eru, ich hätte es fast vergessen.“, sagte der Magistrat und schlug sich mit der Hand auf die Stirn, „Als wir den Fremden am Strand fanden, war er in einen tiefen Schlaf. So tief, dass wir ihn nicht wecken konnten. Eärdaliene sagte damals, dass sie ihm ein Lied der Heilung und des Schlafes gesungen hätte. Ich war damals schon erstaunt. Fast hätte ich das vergessen.“
„Ja, das passt.“, nickte Erhaldiäne, „Mittlerweile scheint sie so gut zu sein, dass sie selbst die schwersten Verletzungen mit ihrem Gesang heilen kann. Das scheint mir der Grund zu sein, warum sie besser heilt als alle anderen Hüterinnen.“
„Ja, das könnte stimmen.“, pflichtete Erlendur ihr bei, „Aber trotzdem will ich wissen wie sie dies kann. Es war gut, dass du zu mir gekommen bist. Ich werde das Rätsel diskret aufklären.“
„Ja, mach das, Bruder.“, antwortete Erhaldiäne ihm, „Aber erwähne nicht die Quelle deines Wissens. Doch nun wird es Zeit. Ich muss gehen. Eru wache über uns.“
„Ja, das tue er.“, antwortete der Magistrat, als seine Schwester aufstand und das Haus verlies.

Am nächsten Tag schickte der oberste Magistrat einen Boten mit der Botschaft zur Hütte, dass der oberste Magistrat gerne Eärdaliene wegen der Versorgungspläne für die Verletzten sprechen würde. Eärdaliene kehrte mit dem Boten zurück. Dieser lies sie und den Magistrat alleine in der Halle des Magistrats zurück.
„Wie läuft es in der Hütte?“, wollte der Magistrat wissen.
„Magistrat, wir arbeiten hart, aber allen Valar sei Dank, können wir viele heilen.“, antwortete sie ihn mit zu Boden gerichteten Augen.
„Nun, ich habe gehört, dass ihr sogar alle heilen könnt.“, sagte er fragend.
Eärdaliene blickte überrascht zum Magistrat auf.
„Wir…. wir…“, stotterte sie. Sie hielt kurz inne und fuhr gefasst fort, „Ja, das stimmt. Jeder Elb verlässt die Hütte gesund.“
„Ist das nicht ein Wunder?“, fragte Erlendur listig.
„Ja, so muss es sein.“, stimmte Eärdaliene ihm schnell zu, „Die Nähe des heiligen Hains …“
Der Magistrat lachte.
„Eärdaliene, wir beide wissen, dass es die nicht ist, oder?“, sagte er verschmitzt.
„Wie? Was, sollte es sonst….“, begann Eärdaliene und stoppte als sie das wissende Gesicht des Magistrats sah, „Ja, ich bin es. Aber woher wisst ihr das?“
„Das spielt keine Rolle.“, sagte er ruhig, „Erklärst du mir, wie du das kannst?“
„Jeder Teleri kann das.“, versuchte sie sich herauszureden, „Viele unseres Volkes können Zauber durch Musik bewirken, so wie Ulmo es uns gelehrt hat.“
„Ja, kleine Zauber gewiss, Eärdaliene.“,  sagte der Magistrat etwas ernster um ihre Ausfluchtsversuche zu unterbinden, „Aber du hast eine Macht, die ich bei noch keinem Teleri erlebt habe.“
Eärdaliene schluckte und blickte verlegen zu Boden ihre Arme hilflos hinter ihrem Rücken verschränkend.
„Glaubt mir, ich weis nicht, warum ich es kann.“, sagte sie schüchtern, „Seit ich mich erinnern kann, haben alle meinen Gesang gelobt und bewundert. Deshalb bin ich auch dem Orden beigetreten, da ich wusste, dass dort der wunderbarste Chor unserer fünf Inseln zu Hause war. Als Novizin musste ich aber auch viel studieren. Ich verbrachte viel Zeit in der Bibliothek des Hains. Dort lagern Manuskripte aus allen Zeitaltern Ardas. Eines Tages fielen mir einige Rollen auf, die alt zu sein schienen aber wenig benutzt. Ich öffnete sie. Sie enthielten Lieder. Die Worte sangen von Erquickung, Schlaf und Heilung. Es waren viele. Der Autor der Rollen hatte bei jedem Lied vermerkt für welches Gebrechen es anzuwenden ist. Ich las alle begierig und lernte sie auswendig.“
„Was für ein erstaunlicher Fund.“, nutzte der Magistrat die kurze Erzählpause, „Hast du ihn nicht gemeldet?“
„Doch, das habe ich. Aber die Novizinnenmeisterin zeigte kein Interesse.“, zuckte sie mit den Schultern, „Sie meinte nur, dass Eru über uns alle wache und wir deshalb keiner Heilung bedürften.“
„Ja, in den ruhigen Zeiten war dies so.“, grübelte Erlendur, „Nur kannten wir die Atalantë noch nicht. Aber ich kenne auch deine Neugier. Was hast du dann gemacht?“
„Ich suchte nach kleinen Verletzungen.“, erklärte sie, „Ich fand kleine Schnitte bei meinen Schwestern, und einige andere kleine Gebrechen. Niemand hegte einen Verdacht, wenn ich singend vorbeiging. Ich war ja Mitglied im Chor. Als dann einige berichteten, dass ihre Wunden weg und ihr Gebrechen geheilt waren, freute ich mich, deshalb studierte ich die Rollen noch intensiver, und begann aus den vorhandenen Liedern und ihren Texten neue zu erschaffen. Ich kombinierte sie. Zum Beispiel ergänzte ich ein Lied das Brüche heilte mit einem Schlaflied.“
„Der Kranich!“, entfuhr es dem Magistrat.
„Wie wisst ihr davon?“, erschrak Eärdaliene.
„Sagen wir nur ich weis es.“, sagte der Magistrat fest.
„Ja, ihm sang ich dieses neue Lied.“, fuhr sie fort, „Die Betäubungsessenz die man ihm gegeben hatte war verflogen, und seine nächtlichen Schmerzenschreie drangen in meine nahe gelegene Kammer. Ich ging zu ihm und sang das Lied. Er schlief ein. Am nächsten Tag erfuhr ich, dass er fort geflogen sei. Mein Lied hatte alle seine Brüche geheilt.“
„Und dann der Fremde.“, nickte der Magistrat.
„Bei ihm habe ich das erste Mal improvisiert.“, sagte sie verlegen, „Ich hatte Angst, und wusste nicht genau was ihm fehlt. Scheinbar war mein Lied zu stark. Das ist, glaube ich, der Grund warum er noch nicht wieder erwacht ist.“
„Das ist in Ordnung.“, munterte Erlendur sie auf, „Ich denke du solltest deine Lieder weiter gebrauchen. Alle Elben, die die Hütte wieder gesund verlassen können, werden es dir danken. Ich will dich zu ihrem Wohl aber nicht länger von deinen Aufgaben in der Hütte abhalten. Für mich ist alles zur besten Zufriedenheit geklärt. Leb wohl.“
„Eru schütze euch.“, sagte Eärdaliene und verlies die Magistratshalle


----------



## Gilmenel (25. September 2009)

3.	Die Musik ist zu Ende

Bei der Matrone fand Eärdaliene kein Verständnis. Diese hatte natürlich durch einen ihrer zahlreichen Zuträger von dem Gespräch zwischen Eärdaliene und dem obersten Magistrat erfahren, und dessen Inhalt erzählt bekommen. Als Eärdaliene nach dem Gespräch und ihrer Arbeit in der Hütte in den Hain zurückkehrte, wurde sie zur Matrone gebeten.
„Eärdaliene, ich habe gehört du wendest Gesänge der Heilung an.“, sagte die Matrone in ihrer kühlen Art, wohl wissend, dass sie die Hierarchie beherrschte. Deshalb war jeden sofort klar, wann sie eine Antwort erwartete, auch wenn sie keine Fragen formulierte. Eärdaliene antwortete deshalb ohne Zögern, „Ja, das tue ich,  Matrone.“
„Diese Gesänge sind sehr alt. Ihre Ursprünge sind uns fremd.“, sagte die Matrone, „Sie könnten Werke des Bösen sein, und direkt von dem kommen, dessen Namen wir nicht aussprechen. Du wirst sie nicht mehr anwenden.“
Eärdaliene hätte der Matrone gerne widersprochen. Zu viele Elben der Siedlung waren bei ihr zur Pflege in der Hütte. Viele von ihnen wären Námu bereits gegenübergetreten, hätte es nicht die Heilkraft der Gesänge gegeben.
‚Wie kann so etwas böse sein? Wie kann eine Hüterin verboten bekommen ihrem Volk zu helfen?’, dachte sie für sich.
Die Matrone lebte streng nach den Regeln des Haines, und alles was nicht den Regeln entsprach wurde zu mindestens abgelehnt, wenn nicht gar als ketzerisch gebrandmarkt. All das ging Eärdaliene durch den Kopf, aber als einfache Hüterin des Haines konnte sie nur antworten, „Ja, ich gehorche, Matrone.“

Eärdaliene versuchte darauf die Leidenden in der Hütte ohne ihren Gesang so gut sie es im Hain gelernt hatte zu versorgen. Doch viele starben. Als Hüterin war sie an den Schwur des Gehorsams gebunden, als mitfühlende Elbe zerriss es ihr das Herz. Die hohe Zahl der Elben, die die Hütte nun nicht mehr lebend verließen, wurde auch vom obersten Magistrat wahrgenommen. Er suchte deshalb Eärdaliene in der Hütte auf, die dort gerade tief im Gedanken versunken einen Schwerverwundeten die Wunden abtupfte.
„Warum singst du ihm nicht ein Lied zur Heilung seiner Wunden?“, fragte sie der Magistrat sanft, doch mit dem Hauch eines Vorwurfes in der Stimme. 
Eärdaliene erschrak. Sie hatte den Magistrat nicht kommen hören. Vielleicht sagte sie deshalb ohne nachzudenken, „Die Matrone hat es verboten.“, und wandte sich wieder dem Hilfsbedürftigen zu.   
Erlendur verließ wortlos die Hütte, und wandte sich dem heiligen Hain zu. Mit den notwendigen rituellen Worten bat er die Hüterin an der Pforte um eine sofortige private Unterredung mit der Matrone. Diese lies ihn, wie er es nicht anders erwartet hatte, aber dennoch lange warten. Sie empfing ihn schließlich im vollen Ornat und mit allen ihr gebührenden Gefolge im offiziellen Audienzsaal des Haines. Damit war es Erlendur klar, dass sie, was immer er vorbringen würde, dies mit der ganzen Kraft ihres Amtes nach ihrem Willen entscheiden würde. Es lies ihm wenig Spielraum. Es war nun nicht mehr die gewünschte private Unterredung mit Oboëlindë, sondern eine offizielle Audienz bei der Matrone des heiligen Haines Ulmos. 
Ihr weißes Gewand schimmerte wie das Mondlicht. Sie gab mit ihrem aus Mithril gefertigten Stab, den an der Spitze ein Blatt der heiligen Bäume des Haines zierte, der Zeremonienhüterin ein Signal. 
„Bringe nun dein Anliegen dem heiligen Hain vor.“, sprach die Zeremonienhüterin in dem Singsang der Zeremoniensprache. 
Der oberste Magistrat wusste, dass er sich kurz fassen musste. Das Anliegen musste in einer festgelegten sehr kurzen Zeitspanne vorgetragen werden. 
„Eru sei gepriesen. Der Hain möge Eärdaliene die Gesänge der Heilung erlauben. Viele Teleri sind sonst verloren.  Ehre dem Hain Ulmos.“, antwortete Erlendur daher kurz.
„Der Hain hat dein Anliegen vernommen.“, sang die Zeremonienhüterin. Die Matrone und ihr Gefolge erhoben sich. Sie zogen sich zu der üblichen Beratung zurück. Wie diese ablief wusste Erlendur nur zu gut. Es würde kein Wort gewechselt werden. Die Antwort des Haines wurde ausschließlich durch die Meinung Oboëlindës bestimmt. Eine Beratung war deshalb eigentlich unnötig. Doch das Zeremoniell musste zu mindestens offiziell bewahrt werden.

Die offene Gesellschaft der Teleri, wurde langsam von Strukturen vernichtet. Jeder Elb der Inseln hatte seit Alters her dieselben Rechte. Über allen stand nur die Königin. Doch nun nahmen sich einige mehr Rechte gegenüber anderen heraus. Manche sprachen sogar von entstehenden Kasten. Es wurde gemutmaßt, dass die Entwicklung der Kasten die Elben sehr geschwächt hätte, und somit den Angriff der Atalantë erst möglich gemacht hatte. Manche wagemutige Elben gingen sogar soweit und vermuteten, dass die neuen hohen Kasten den Krieg begrüßten, um ihre Stellung als Anführer zu festigen. Spekulationen machten die Runde, dass einige gar mit den Atalantë gemeinsame Sache machten.  
Oboëlindë fügte sich nur allzu gut in ihre Kaste ein. Der Orden hatte unter ihrer Führung einen Platz an der Spitze der Gesellschaft eingenommen.
Sie betrat mit ihrem Gefolge den Audienzsaal wieder. Die Beratung war abgeschlossen. Es war nun an der Matrone die Entscheidung zu verkünden.
„Der Hain kann deinem Anliegen nicht stattgeben.“, sagte sie mit der ihr bekannten Kühle in der Stimme.
Da es auf eine Entscheidung des Hains keinen Einwand zu erheben gab, verließ der oberste Magistrat wortlos und dieses Mal ohne auf die Etikette zu achten den Hain. Er hatte noch eine Möglichkeit. Die vielen verwundeten Elben belasteten sein Gewissen schwer.
‚Wie konnte eine Elbin, auch wenn sie die Matrone war, so kalt sein? Hatte sie alles Mitgefühl durch den immerwährenden Kampf um die Macht innerhalb des Ordens verloren, oder gar verkauft?’, dachte Erlendur zornig.
Doch momentan bewegte ihn eine Nachricht aus der Hauptstadt mehr. Ein Kurier der Königin hatte gemeldet, dass die Atalantë vermehrt Überfälle auf die einzelnen Inseln unternähmen. Erlendur selbst war bei einer seiner letzten Reisen in die Hauptstadt der fünf Inseln nur knapp einem Hinterhalt der Atalantë entkommen.

Der oberste Magistrat hatte schon alle Verwundeten in ein Haus verlegen lassen, dass weiter in der Siedlung lag, als die Hütte. Nun war dort wieder nur noch der Fremde. 
„Eärdaliene, du musst dich zurückziehen in den heiligen Hain. Die Gefahr hier wird zu groß.“, sprach der oberste Magistrat voller Sorge zu ihr, „Ich kann den Fremden nicht mehr bewachen lassen. Wir werden bald alle Wachen zur Verteidigung der Siedlung benötigen.“ 
 „Aber ich kann doch hier in der Hütte alleine bleiben. Der Fremde schläft immer noch, und sobald er zu sich kommt, werde ich ihn wieder in Schlaf versetzen, wenn er sich als gefährlich erweist.“, versuchte sie den Magistrat zu überzeugen.
„Das ist ein zu großes Risiko.“, erwiderte Erlendur ihr, „Wir haben bereits gesehen, wozu der Fremde ohne sein Bewusstsein in der Lage ist. Matrone Oboëlindë hat außerdem gebeten, dass sich alle Hüterinnen zur Anbetung Erus um Beistand im heiligen Hain versammeln.“ 
‚Er ist nicht mehr derselbe wie früher.’, dachte Eärdaliene, ‚Der Hinterhalt hat ihn sehr stark geschwächt, den Anweisungen der Matrone hätte er sich früher widersetzt.’
„Aber wer bleibt dann an seinem Lager?“, fragte sie mit einem besorgten Blick auf den Fremden.
„Niemand. Wir werden ihn so gut wie möglich mit den stärksten Tauen und Ketten, die wir haben, an sein Lager binden.“, antwortete oberste Magistrat.
„Wer gibt im dann Essen und Trinken?“, sorgte sie sich.
„Eine Wache wird dies von Zeit zu zeit tun, wenn es sich erübrigen lässt.“, machte der oberste Magistrat zum Vorschlag.
„Das ist grausam!“, entfuhr es ihr scharf, „Hat der Krieg schon solche Ungeheuer aus uns gemacht? Sind wir nun nicht mehr besser als die Kriegsgenerale der Atalantë, die Hunderte unseres Volkes einfach abschlachteten?“
„Schweig! Du bist anmaßend.“, sprach eine kalte Stimme hinter Eärdaliene.
Die Matrone stand in der Tür der Hütte. Ihre ganze kühle Würde gewandelt in eine tiefe Verachtung gegenüber Eärdaliene. 
„Matrone Oboëlindë, ich wusste nicht, dass ihr kommt“, sagte der Magistrat überrascht, und verbeugte sich tief vor ihr.
Eärdaliene beließ es bei einer kurzen flüchtigen Verbeugung. Diese Geste war innerhalb Hains gebräuchlich, aber außerhalb hatten sich alle tief gegenüber der jeweils ranghöheren Hüterin zu verbeugen. Die Matrone sah Eärdaliene jetzt noch kühler an.
„Du hast deine Aufgaben im heiligen Hain bereits genug vernachlässigt. Deshalb gehorche und folge mir unverzüglich zur Meditation in den Hain.“, befahl sie Eärdaliene, „Die weltlichen Dinge sind nicht die unseren.“
Ihr Rang im Orden war deutlich in ihrer Stimme zu fühlen. 
‚Als ob sie das jemals schon getrennt hätte.’ dachte Eärdaliene unbeeindruckt.
Die Matrone war für alle Arten von Ränkespielen nur allzu gefürchtet. Weil der oberste Magistrat sich nach der Auffindung des Fremden nicht an die Sitten eingehalten hatte, und die Matrone in manchen Fragen übergangen hatte, wurde sogar hinter vorgehaltener Hand geflüstert, dass die Matrone an dem Hinterhalt, in den der oberste Magistrat gelangte, mit beteiligt war, oder zumindest den Atalantëkriegern seinen Reiseplan verraten hatte, da sie ihm diese tiefe Brüskierung nicht verzieh.
Eärdaliene verneigte sich nach den Regeln des Ordens in Demut vor der Matrone.
‚Dieses Mal behält sie die Oberhand.’, dachte sie bitter, ‚Wer weis, was mich im Hain erwarten wird.’
Sie betrachte den Fremden noch mal mit einem fürsorglichen Blick. Er würde nun seinem Schicksal überlassen werden. Das Misstrauen gegenüber ihm war seit den Angriffen der Atalantë gestiegen. Er wurde nun offen als Spion bezeichnet, und hätte wohl, wenn er bei Bewusstsein gewesen wäre, einen kurzen und vielleicht nicht fairen Prozess bekommen. 
‚Ich werde mich wohl fügen müssen. Aber wer versorgt dann all die Verletzten?’, dachte Eärdaliene besorgt, als sie mit der Matrone den Weg zum Hain zurückging, ‚Aber jetzt kann ich nicht einmal mehr auf die einfache Art und Weise helfen.’


----------



## Gilmenel (25. September 2009)

4.	Ein seltsamer Fund

Die Matrone hatte Eärdaliene zahlreiche Aufgaben zu ihrem normalen Pensum im Hain gegeben. Für die meisten anderen Hüterinnen wären es viel zu viele gewesen. Eärdaliene erfüllte aber alle mit äußerster Sorgfalt. Die Matrone fand nie einen Grund für Mängel und Rüge. Sie bürdete ihr daher immer noch mehr auf. Doch nun nützte Eärdaliene eine kurze Pause.  Sie wanderte gedankenverloren in Richtung Strand. Sie war seit der Verwüstung des Strandes nicht mehr dorthin zurückkehrt.
Viel hatte sie in den letzten Monaten erlebt. Ihr Leben war zuvor ruhig und vom Dienst des Hains geprägt. Sie erinnerte sich an eine Eärdaliene, die sich Abenteuer in fernen Landen ausmalte, um der Monotonie zu entfliehen. Ferne Lande hatte sie nicht erreicht, doch das Abenteuer war zu ihr gekommen. Aber was hatte sie davon? Die Abneigung der Matrone ihr gegenüber war nun deutlicher und offener als je zuvor.
Viele ihr bekannte Elben aus der Siedlung hatte sie sterben sehen. Manche entschliefen dabei sogar in ihren Armen. Doch das größte Abenteuer lag immer noch bewusstlos auf seinem Lager in der Hütte. Eärdaliene wanderte weiter den Strand entlang. Das leichtfüßige Tanzen, war einem nachdenklichen Schritt gewichen.

Die Sonne war schon hinter den Waldrand versunken, und lange Schatten breiteten sich über den Strand aus. Tief in ihren eigenen Gedanken versunken, nahm sie plötzlich fremde Gedanken wahr. Es waren nur Schatten von Gedanken, unklar und nebulös. Sie hielt inne, und schaute sich um. Sie war unbewusst in die Stelle des Strandes gewandert, die bei der Ankunft des Fremden verwüstet wurde. Der Strand war durch die Suchkommandos, die damals nach weiteren Ungewöhnlichkeiten suchten, vom Treibgut gesäubert worden. Die Wellen aus Sand aber, die den Abschnitt des Strandes nun hier bildeten, hatte man belassen. Die Mühe wäre zu groß gewesen, diese zu beseitigen. Eärdaliene schlug einen Weg in Richtung des kleinen Pfades am Rand des Strandes ein. Die Gedanken wurden stärker. Sie schaute sich um. Der Strand war aber wie immer verlassen. Es war nun beinahe Nacht, und ein letzter Hauch von Dämmerung lag über den Strand. Bald würde das Dunkel der Nacht herrschen. Die Nacht enthielt normalerweise für Elben keine Schrecken und Gefahren, aber nun, da die Atalantë hier waren, vermieden die meisten Elben die Dunkelheit.
&#8218;Sind die fremden Gedanken ein Trick der Atalantë?&#8217;, dachte Eärdaliene besorgt.
Furcht und Neugier kämpften nun gleichzeitig in ihr. Nahe beim kleinen Pfad stieg sie auf eine der letzten Sandwellen. Die fremden Gedanken verstärkten sich abermals. Sie hatte wenig Erfahrung mit dem direkten Gedankenaustausch, den Elben über weite Entfernungen nutzen konnten, wenn eine direkte Kommunikation nicht möglich war. Sie fühlte aber, dass diese Gedanken mit ihr Kontakt suchten. Am Fuß der Sandwelle sah sie einen zarten Schein. Er war zu schwach um am Tage aufzufallen. Sie ging darauf zu. Die fremden Gedanken schrien sie nun an. Sie verstand sie nicht.
Der Schein ging von eine kleinen milchigen rhombusförmigen Kristall aus. Er hatte ungefähr die Größe eines kleinen Eies. Irgendetwas zwang sie ihre Hand auszustrecken und den Kristall zu nehmen. Er fühlte sich trotz des Leuchtens kühl an. Seine Oberfläche war glatt. Das Leuchten des Kristalls erlosch. Die fremden Gedanken verstummten.
&#8218;Es scheint mich gerufen zu haben.&#8217;, dachte Eärdaliene, &#8218;Aber wozu? Was ist das? Wessen Gedanken sind das?&#8217;
Sie steckte den Kristall in eine ihrer Taschen. Sie beeilte sich nun zum Hain zurückzukehren. Sie würde bereits jetzt schon zum Nachtgesang zu spät kommen. 

Der oberste Magistrat betrat die Hütte. Er besuchte sie wenn möglich jeden Tag. Seit seiner Audienz im Hain vor wenigen Tagen hatte er Eärdaliene nicht mehr in der Hütte getroffen. Dies war nicht sonderlich bemerkenswert, da Eärdaliene in die Rituale des Haines eingebunden war. Trotzdem fragte er die anwesende Wache, ob er sie gesehenen hätte. 
&#8222;Nein oberster Magistrat, ich habe Eärdaliene seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr gesehen, und ich bin hier fast den gesamten Tag. Wo mag sie nur sein? Sie wich doch sonst nie von der Seite des Fremden.&#8220;, gab er ihm zur Antwort.
&#8222;Ja, das ist sehr seltsam.&#8220;, erwiderte der oberste Magistrat ebenfalls nicht ohne Sorge in seiner Stimme, &#8222;Ich werde mich im Hain nach ihr erkundigen.&#8220;
Die junge Hüterin, die zum Empfang von Besuchern an den Tor zum heiligen Hain wartete, machte einen nervösen Eindruck, als sie den obersten Magistrat kommen sah.
&#8222;Ich wünsche die Hüterin Eärdaliene zu sprechen.&#8220;, sagte er ohne eine Spur von Höflichkeit in seiner Stimme.
&#8218;Wenn dies nun wieder ein neues Spielchen von Oboëlindë ist&#8217;, dachte er, &#8218;dann spielen wir nun nach meinen Regeln.&#8217;
&#8222;Bitte wartet hier.&#8220;, sagte die Hüterin und wandte sich dem Inneren des Hains zu,
&#8222;Seit wann hat der oberste Magistrat vor dem Hain zu warten!&#8220;, entfuhr es ihm schroff.
Die Hüterin zuckte kurz im Gehen zusammen, aber erwiderte nur abermals ohne sich umzudrehen, &#8222;Bitte wartet hier.&#8220;
Erst jetzt nahm der oberste Magistrat den Dolch wahr, den die Hüterin am Gürtel trug. Er wurde durch eine geschickte Falte ihrer Robe fast verdeckt.
&#8218;Seltsames geht hier vor.&#8217;, dachte er, &#8218;Waffen im Hain sind doch durch die Regeln des Ordens verboten.&#8217; 
Die Hüterin kam mit einer anderen Hüterin wieder zurück.
&#8222;Grüße, oberster Magistrat. Verzeiht die Behandlung durch meine Mitschwester hier. Sie ist noch neu hier im Orden, und es ist ihr erster Tag an dem Tor.&#8220;, sagte die neu hinzugekommene Hüterin mit einem gleichgültigen Tonfall.
Wenn nicht bereits der Dolch den Magistrat neugierig gemacht hätte, so hätte es diese Begrüßung getan. Die junge Mitschwester war ihm wohl bekannt, da sie bei dem vorletzten Gesang die letzte Strophe singen durfte. Diese offene Lüge lies ihn noch hellhöriger werden. 
&#8218;Doch,&#8217; so dachte er, &#8218;ich muss ihr Spiel mitspielen, um mehr zu erfahren.&#8217;
&#8222;Grüße, Hüterin. Ihr Verhalten ist entschuldigt. Ich wünsche eure Mitschwester Eärdaliene zu sprechen.&#8220;, trug er erneut sein Anliegen vor.
&#8222;Es tut mir leid, oberster Magistrat. Diesen Wunsch kann der Hain nicht erfüllen.&#8220;, erwiderte die Hüterin. 
&#8222;Wieso nicht?&#8220;, fragte er rasch nach.
&#8222;Eärdaliene ist zur ewigen Wacht für Eru gerufen worden. Sie kann und darf das Ritual nicht verlassen. Möge Eru mit dir sein.&#8220;, erklärte ihm die Hüterin.
&#8218;Das ist alles sehr seltsam.&#8217;, dachte er sich im Weggehen.
Seine Sorgen wurden nun größer.
&#8218;Was hatte das alles zu bedeuten? Wie passen der Fremde, die Atalantë und das Verhalten der Hüterinnen des Haines zusammen?&#8217;, fragte er sich
Er wusste, dass  er keine Antworten darauf hatte. Diese Erkenntnis machte ihm Angst.
&#8218;Wo war der Schlüssel zu all dem? War es der Fremde? Die Veränderungen begannen, als er an die Küste gespült wurde. War er ein Zeichen? Ist er der Auslöser?&#8217;, kreisten seine Gedanken weiter, &#8218;Es wird immer wichtiger, dass er wieder zu Bewusstsein kommt. Aber die einzige Elbin, die dies erreichen könnte, ist verschwunden. Kann man ihr überhaupt noch vertrauen? Ist sie auch von den Veränderungen im Hain betroffen?&#8217;
Er macht eine Bilanz seiner möglichen Verbündeten, und kam zu der bitteren Erkenntnis, dass er momentan niemand trauen konnte. Aber er musste mit Eärdaliene sprechen. Er wusste was er zu tun hatte.


----------



## Gilmenel (2. Oktober 2009)

5.	Ein Verrat in dunklen Zeiten

„Schwestern, lasst mich heraus. Ich flehe euch an.“, schluchzte sie.
Eärdaliene wurde langsam bewusst, dass sie von der anderen Seite der Tür keine Antwort bekommen würde. Sie war eine Gefangene. Eärdaliene konnte die Ungeheuerlichkeit, die ihre Gefangenschaft bedeutete, nur langsam begreifen. Kurz nach ihrer Rückkehr vom Strand wurde sie zur Matrone gerufen. 
„Eärdaliene der Hain erachtet es für notwendig, dass du ihn im Moment nicht mehr verlässt.“, sagte die Matrone an jenen Tag zu ihr.
Eärdaliene hatte noch auf ihre Arbeiten in der Hütte hingewiesen, und dass diese sonst niemand machen könnte. Doch die Matrone zeigte dafür kein Verständnis.
„Eärdaliene, du bist fehlgeleitet. Was wir nun tun müssen, geschieht nur zu deinem Besten.“, begründete die Matrone es damals.
Daraufhin kamen einige Hüterinnen auf Sie zu.
„Bitte folge den Schwestern.“, war der letzte Befehl der Matrone.
Sie folgte, wie ihr geheißen wurde. Die Hüterinnen führten sie in den Raum, der sonst die wenigen wertvollen Dinge des Haines enthielt. Er war leer.
„Warte hier.“, sprach eine Hüterin. 
Sie verlies mit allen anderen schnell den Raum. Die Türe wurde geschlossen und abgesperrt. Eärdaliene erstarrte fassungslos. 
‚Was hat das zu bedeuten?’, dachte Eärdaliene ratlos, ‚Sicher bin ich in letzter Zeit oft in Konfrontation mit der Matrone gewesen, aber eingesperrt wurde dafür im Hain bis jetzt noch niemand. Meinungsverschiedenheiten werden doch immer versöhnlich besprochen und beigelegt. Der Hain ist doch ein Ort der Meinungsfreiheit. Wir achten doch alle die Meinung anderer. Wieso haben sie mich eingesperrt?’

Wie lange sie in ihrer Zelle mittlerweile verbracht hatte, das konnte sie nicht sagen. Durch ein kurzes Türöffnen wurde sie mit den Notwendigsten zum Leben versorgt. Keine Schwester, die sie meist nur flüchtig in dem Türspalt sah, sprach ein Wort mit ihr. Doch jedes Mal bat sie die Schwester um ihre Freilassung. 
„Eärdaliene, Eärdaliene!“, flüsterte es in ihrem Kopf.
Eärdaliene erschrak. Eine Stimme sprach zu ihr. Sie klang wie vom Wind verweht, aber trotzdem vertraut.
„Eärdaliene, wenn du mich hören kannst, so antworte. Ich spreche mittels Gedankenaustausches zu dir.“, wisperte die Stimme.
„Ich höre dich. Wer bist du?“, dachte Eärdaliene.
„Eärdaliene vertraue mir, doch meinen Namen kann ich dir nicht nennen. Viele merkwürdige Dinge gehen vor.“, sagte die Stimme.
„Ja, das stimmt.“, antwortete sie.
„Eärdaliene, wo bist du?“, fragte die Stimme. Eärdaliene fühlte Sorge in den Gedanken mitschwingen.
„Ich bin im Hain gefangen.“, dachte sie traurig.
„Gefangen? Im Hain?“, entsetzte sich die Stimme.
„Ja, man hat mich in den Raum der Devotionalien eingesperrt.“, empörte sie sich im Gedanken.
„Unfassbar! Das macht alles noch viel merkwürdiger. Leider habe ich momentan keine Möglichkeit dir aus deiner misslichen Lage zu helfen.“, klangen die Gedanken sehr sorgenvoll und nachdenklich.
„Ich werde hier versorgt.“, dachte sie.
„Ja, aber ich benötige deine Hilfe außerhalb des Hains. Ich werde versuchen dich zu befreien. Bis dahin wäre es das Klügste du spielst ihr Spiel. Vielleicht erfahren wir ja so was vor sich geht.“, schlug die Stimme vor.
„Ich werde es versuchen.“, erwiderte sie zaghaft.
„Gut. Ich melde mich bei dir wieder, aber nun können wir nicht weiterreden. Eru möge dich schützen.“, verabschiedete die Stimme sich.
„Dich auch unbekannter Freund.“, antwortete sie.
‚War er das? Ein Freund?’, dachte sie. Sie konnte es nicht sagen. Wenigstens wusste nun jemand von ihrer Lage im Hain.

„Schlafen……....Wachen……....Schlafen……....Wachen……....Wachen……....muss aufwachen……....“, er kreiste nur als schwacher  Gedanke. 

Der oberste Magistrat saß mit hoffnungslosem Blick in der Hütte am Bett des Fremden. Er konnte unmöglich mit Waffengewalt in den Hain eindringen um sie zu befreien. Das würde die Gemeinschaft der Siedlung nicht zu lassen, und die mächtigen Zaubersprüche der Matrone würde die Sache auch nicht leichter machen. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass sie selbst einen Weg nach draußen findet. Aber eine Konfrontation mit den Hüterinnen, und insbesondere der Matrone, war wohl unvermeidbar. Es galt sich nun darauf vorzubereiten, und er wusste wer ihm dabei helfen könnte. Er stand auf und verliess die Hüte. Er ging zum Strand.

„Wenig Zeit……....Wachen……....finden……....mich……....schnell…….... schwach……....“, er spürte wie er allmählich erwachte.

„Das Ganze ist sehr merkwürdig. Es ist gut, dass du mich gerufen hast, Erlendur.“, sprach eine dunkle Stimme.
Tiefe Falten gruben sich in die Stirn des Sprechers. Sein ansonsten schon sehr ernster Blick verfinsterte sich noch. Erlendur und sein Gast schritten schweigend nachdenklich auf die Hütte des Fremnden zu.
„Ich weis nicht wie es weitergehen soll. Ich habe immer wieder versucht die Matrone Oboëlindë zu sprechen. Sie haben mich immer abgewiesen.“, begann der oberste Magistrat leise mit einem leichten Zittern in der Stimme, „Dies ist nur eine unbedeutende Siedlung. Die Sitten der Teleri müssen aber auch hier eingehalten werden.“
„Unbedeutend? Nein, vielleicht nicht.“, sagte der Fremde fast flüsternd und strich nachdenklich über seinen langen grauen Bart.  
„Aber was haben all diese Veränderungen zu bedeuten?“, murmelte Erlendur nachdenklich.
„Das liegt momentan noch nicht am Licht des Tages.“, sagte Fremde geheimnisvoll und fügte nach einer kurzen Pause, die den obersten Magistrat spüren lies, dass die Zukunft dem Fremden bekannt war, er aber wohl nicht darüber sprechen wollte, hinzu, „Aber nun zeige mir euren ‚Besucher’.“
Die Elben, denen sie auf dem kurzen Weg zur Hätte begegneten, schienen ihnen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Noch vor ein paar Tagen wäre es dem obersten Magistrat merkwürdig erschienen, doch nun fügte sich alles in das Bild. Die Anwesenheit seines Begleiters tat vermutlich ein Übriges hinzu. Als Istari war er bei den Elben hoch angesehen, galten diese doch als Wesen, die den Valar nahe standen, doch waren die Istari keine Elben oder Menschen. Ihre Verschwiegenheit, manche nannten es Geheimniskrämerei, umgab die Istari mit einer Aura der Rätsel. In unsicheren Zeiten wie diesen, versuchte man aber Rätseln am besten aus dem Weg zu gehen, wenn man es konnte.
„Dies ist also euer Gast.“, sagte der Istari als sie das Lager des Fremden erreichten.
„Hier haben wir seine Kleidung, die er anhatte als er gefunden wurde.“, sagte der oberste Magistrat und zeigte auf die roten Gewänder mit Goldstickerei, die gereinigt und von geschickten Elbenschneidern bereits wieder hergestellt waren.    
„Hm.“,  grübelte es unter dem langen Bart des Istari hervor, ohne das er die Kleidung angesehen hatte. Sein Blick war fest auf den Stab des Fremden fixiert, den dieser immer noch fest umklammert hielt. Er streckte eine Hand langsam in Richtung des Stabes aus, aber berührte ihn nicht.
„Magie fließt durch den Stab. Sie wird aber schwächer…“,  sagte er leise, und wich schnell zurück, als ein grüner Strahl von der Spitze des Stabes sich ihn wie eine Schlange näherte, die eine Beute erspäht hatte. Noch bevor er mit seiner eigenen Magie einen Gegenzauber wirken konnte, traf ihn der Strahl. Sein Körper erschlaffte. Der oberste Magistrat wurde zu Boden geworfen, als er versuchte den Istari rasch an dessen grauen Robe aus der Hütte zu ziehen. Der Strahl zog sich wieder in den Stab des Fremden zurück. Der Istari sank zu Boden. Der oberste Magistrat kroch zu ihm und schüttelte ihn.
„Mithrandir, Mithrandir, kannst du mich hören?“
Der Istari stöhnte kurz, bevor er seine Augen wieder aufschlug.
„Ein mächtiger Zauber. Ich konnte kurz Eindrücke gewinnen von etwas sehr Fremdartigen.“, flüsterte Mithrandir noch schwach, als sich der Fremde plötzlich erhob.
„Sieh!“, rief Erlendur.

Der Fremde stand vor seinem Lager. Er hielt den Stab vor sich wie ein Wünschelrutengeher seine Rute. Ein blasser blauer Schimmer umgab beide. Die Augen des Fremden waren offen, aber starrten durch alles hindurch. Sie schienen ein sehr fernes Ziel zu fixieren. Langsam begann er mit unsicherem Schritt wie ein Schlafwandler zu gehen.
„Folgen wir ihm.“, sagte Mithrandir noch nachdenklicher.
Sie folgten dem Fremden aus der Hütte, deren Tür durch einen blauen Strahl zerschmettert wurde. Der Fremde ging langsam. Aber sein Ziel war offensichtlich der heilige Hain.
‚Es ist gut, das nichts zwischen der Hütte und dem Hain steht.’, dachte der oberste Magistrat, obwohl es nun so schien, wie wenn der Fremde nun die Umgebung berücksichtigen würde. Erlendur machte sich große Sorgen. Die zerstörte Türe und vor allem der hilflos gefangene Mithrandir, ein mächtiger Istari, waren in seinem Gedächtnis mit einem blauen Strahl eingebrannt.
Als sie sich den Hain näherten, stellte sich eine Hüterin ihnen in den Weg.
„Bitte nennt den Grund…“, weiter kam sie nicht als sie der blaue Strahl aus dem Stab tot zu Boden sinken lies. Ein weiterer Strahl lies das Tor des Haines mit einem lauten Donner bersten. Einige Hüterinnen die herbeigelaufen kamen, um den Grund des Donners zu erkunden, blieben stehen.
„Hüterinnen des Hains!“, Mithrandir rief ihnen zu, „Stellt euch nicht dem Fremden in den Weg!“
Einige Hüterinnen begannen einige einfache Zaubersprüche vorzubereiten. Andere zogen ihre Dolche. Die Miene Mithrandirs verfinsterte sich. Er breitete seine Arme aus. Er wurde in eine Dunkelheit eingehüllt. Blitz und Donner umgaben ihn.
„Tretet zur Seite!“, hallte seine Stimme machtvoll, „Eure Abwehr ist vergebens!“
Die Hüterinnen wichen zögerlich zur Seite. Der Fremde passierte sie ohne weitere Zwischenfälle und wandte sich dem heiligen Bezirk zu. Irgendeine Hüterin musste die Matrone informiert haben. Oboëlindë stand mit gehobenen Händen vor dem Zugang zum Innersten des heiligen Hains.
„Halt! Im Namen Erus!“, sprach sie mit gebieterischer Stimme und richtet ihren Stab auf den Fremden. Offensichtlich hatte sie bereits die Zeit genutzt und ihre Zaubersprüche vorbereitet. Weiße Funken sprühten von der  Spitze ihres Stabes. Der Fremde hielt in seinem Schlafwandel inne. 
„Matrone Oboëlindë, lass ihn passieren!“, warnte sie Mithrandir mit eindringlicher Stimme.
„Nein! Kein Fremder darf das Innerste des Haines betreten!“, schrie sie zurück.
Der blaue Schein um den Fremden wurde stärker. Er setzte seinen Weg in das Zentrum des Haines fort. Oboëlindë stellte sich ihm in den Weg. Sie zögerte nicht. Ein weißes Licht trat aus der Spitze ihres Stabes. Es traf den Fremden. Das Licht verpuffte wirkungslos am blauen Schein der ihn umgab. Eine zornige machtvolle Melodie voll von dunklen Disharmonien erfüllte den Raum. Die Matrone blickte überrascht über ihre Schultern, bevor sie zu Boden sank. Mithrandir und Erlendur liefen zu ihr. Sie konnten nur noch ihre letzten Worte vernehmen, „Warum? Eru! Sieg den Lic…“

„Folge uns!“, sagte eine der Elbinnen barsch.
Sie gingen mit ihr durch Räume. Sie hatte diese so noch nie gesehen. Es hatte sich scheinbar noch mehr verändert, als sie es sich vorstellen konnte. Die Wände der ehemaligen schlichten grauen Räume waren nun prächtig mit grünen Blattornamenten auf silbernen Grund bemalt. Außer ihren vier Begleiterinnen sah sie auf ihren Weg niemanden.
„Wir müssen dir nun die Augen verbinden.“, sagte die Anführerin.
„Wieso?“, fragte sie sorgenvoll.
„Es ist nur zu deinem Schutz, solltest du versagen.“, antwortete eine Elbin ohne einen Funken Gefühl in ihrer Stimme.
„Ich habe ja wohl keine andere Wahl.“, sagte sie.
Es beunruhigte sie. Es war alles sehr ungewöhnlich, doch musste Sie es über sich ergehen lassen. Eine Elbin verband ihr die Augen mit einem dicken schwarzen Tuch. Sie fühlte eine Hand auf ihrer Schulter, die sie zwang sich mehrmals um ihre eigene Achse zu drehen.
„Vorwärts!“, wurde ihr befohlen.
Hier und da korrigierte die Hand ihre Richtung. Der Boden wurde weich. 
‚Wir müssen die Gebäude des Hains verlassen haben.’, dachte sie.
Sie hatte den Eindruck einen Tunnel zu betreten. Er führte steil nach unten. Nach kurzen betraten sie Steinboden. Ihre Schritte hallten wieder. 
‚Es muss sich um eine große Halle handeln.’, überlegte sie still, ‚Wir sind aber erst kurz gegangen. Hier kann keine so große Halle sein.’ 
„Halt!“,  gebot eine ihrer Begleiterinnen.
Sie spürte wie die führende Hand ihre Schultern verließ.
„Das ist sie also?“, sagte eine dunkle Stimme.
„Gut, Gut.“, sagte dieselbe Stimme, als ob sie nur eine Geste als Zustimmung bekommen hätte.
„Das Problem kann einfach gelöst werden, denke ich. Wir müssen aber trotzdem vorsichtig vorgehen. Es ist gut, dass du dich an uns gewandt hast.“, sagte die Stimme.
Sie klang wie zu einer Person gehörend, die Macht gewöhnt war, aber momentan nicht wusste, ob ihre Macht ausreichte.
„Nun höre mir gut zu.“, sagte die Stimme mit einem hypnotischen Unterton, „Du weist, dass sich die Welt ändert. Viele Dinge passieren. Ein Wechsel der allumfassenden Strukturen. Die Zukunft gehört nur uns. Du kannst nun überlegen, ob du teilhaben willst an unserer neuen siegreichen Macht, oder ob du mit den Verlierern untergehen willst. Überlege! Überlege gut! Schließe dich uns an! Vertrau uns! Wir sind die Zukunft! Wir sind die Macht!“

Die Worte hallten in ihren Kopf wieder.
‚Die Stimme hat Recht. Es gibt Änderungen. Änderungen die jenseits meines Verstandes liegen. Was hat meine Schwestern so verändert, dass sie mich einsperren? Warum das alles? Und nun soll ich mich entscheiden? Kann ich denen, denen ich vertraute, und die mich einsperrten, je wieder vertrauen. Die Stimme sagt mir, vertrau uns. Uns! Was wäre ich sonst? Alleine! Ohne meine Schwestern. Nein, das würde ich nicht ertragen. Ja, es wäre das Beste sich ihnen anzuschließen. Ja, ich will es! Es ist das Beste! Das Beste! Ja!’, kreisten ihre Gedanken immer langsamer.
Sie spürte wie sie in Trance kam. Wie eine Motte, die das Licht in der Dunkelheit sieht, und den sicheren Tot zusteuert, strebten ihre Gedanken hin dem Fremden zuzustimmen, und alles zu vergessen.
Eine Melodie begann leise in ihre fast stillstehenden Gedanken einzudringen.
‚Die Musik, die Lieder? Nein!’, erwachten ihre eigenen Gedanken.
Die Melodie wurde lauter. Sie begann sie im Gedanken mit zu singen. Nun erst erkannte sie die Melodie. Es war das eine Lied des Andenkens, das sie vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, als alles noch in Ordnung war, allen Elben der Siedlung sang.
‚Nein! Kein Teleri strebt Macht an. Der Fremde ist falsch. Seine Verlockungen sind falsch. Nein!’, rang sie innerlich.
‚Ich muss widerstehen. Doch was erwartet mich, wenn ich nicht zustimme?’, dachte sie nun klar, da ihre Gedanken wieder frei und ihre eigenen waren. Es fiel ihr der Gedankenaustausch in ihrer Zelle ein.
‚Ich werde mich zum Schein auf ihr Spiel einlassen. Es ist gefährlich. Aber es gibt keinen anderen Weg.’, dachte sie zu allen entschlossen.
„Anschließen… Macht… “, sprach sie wie in Trance und hoffte, dass genau dies so erwartet würde.
„Gut. Ich sehe du bist bereit dich uns anzuschließen.“, sagte die hypnotische Stimme.
„Anschließen…“, wiederholte sie abermals mit vorgetäuschter Willenlosigkeit.
„Nun höre gut zu. Die alte Elbengesellschaft hat ausgedient. Wir die Lichtelben sind die wahren Herrscher. Die Atalantë sind unsere Freunde. Wer sich uns nicht anschließt wird vernichtet. Jeder Elb hat seinen ihm zugewiesenen Platz. Du gehörst zu uns und wir zu dir.“, sprach die Stimme weiter in hypnotischer Weise.
Das Lied erklang nun laut in ihren Kopf. Die fremde Stimme konnte es nicht übertönen. Eärdaliene triumphierte innerlich.
„Nun erwache wieder.“, schloss die Stimme.
‚Die Gerüchte sind also wahr. Einige Elben machten gemeinsame Sache mit den Atalantë.’, dachte sie entsetzt, und hoffte nur lange genug zu leben um dies jemanden mitteilen zu können. 
‚Doch wem kann ich vertrauen?’, dachte sie bitter.
„Gut. Ich denke unsere Schwester gehört nun zu uns. Sage mir Schwester Eärdaliene zu wem du gehörst?“, sprach die dunkle Stimme nun ohne Hypnose.
„Ich gehöre zu uns.“, sagte sie in der Hoffnung, dass dies genügen würde.
„Wer sind wir?“, fragte die dunkle Stimme nach. 
„Wir sind die Lichtelben! Wir sind die wahren Herrscher!“, erwiderte Eärdaliene.
„Ja, das stimmt. Nun gehörst du zu uns.“, sagte die dunkle Stimme mit einem triumphalen Unterton, der Eärdalienes Mut steigen lies. Sie hatte den Test scheinbar bestanden.
„Nehmt ihr die Augenbinde ab. Es besteht kein Grund mehr dafür. Freuen wir uns mit unserer neuen Schwester.“, sagte die Stimme mit einer vorgespielten Freude.


----------



## Gilmenel (2. Oktober 2009)

6.	Die Masken fallen

Der Raum war dunkel. Nur sie selbst stand im Licht. Am Rande des Lichts nahm sie einige Schatten dar, die in graue Elbenmäntel gekleidet waren. Plötzlich durchflutete strahlendes Licht den Raum. Er war prächtig. Die grünen Blattmotive, die sie bereits auf ihrem Weg sah, wiederholten sich hier. Sie waren noch üppiger auf den silbernen Wänden verteilt. Das Licht brach sich tausendfach in den Blättern aus grünen Edelsteinen, und füllte den ganzen Raum mit grünen Strahlen. Das Licht selbst kam aus einem großen hellstrahlenden Kristall. Die Halle war von gigantischer Größe.
Vor ihr standen ein Elb und die Matrone auf einem altarähnlichen Absatz am einen Ende der Halle, der gänzlich aus grünem Kristall gefertigt war. Alle beide hatten die grauen Elbenmäntel abgeworfen. Ihre Gewänder wetteiferten nun mit der Pracht der Halle. Viele Blätter aus kleinen grünen Kristallen zierten die wallenden silbernen Gewänder mit den feinsten Blattmustern. Der Elb hatte eine Maske aus Mithril an. Grüne Kristalle leuchteten hypnotisch an Stelle der Augen. Die Matrone trug einen Reif mit dem Blattmotiv in ihrem Haar, der einer Königin würdig gewesen wäre.   
Sie sah sich um. Der Rest der Halle wurde von Elbinnen gefüllt. Sie erkannte sie wieder. Sie waren alle Hüterinnen des Hains. Die schlichten weisen Gewänder waren allerdings grünen Gewändern mit silberbestickten Blattmotiven gewichen. Je näher die Hüterinnen am Altar standen, desto prachtvoller wurden ihre Roben.
„Sieh die neue Ordnung! So werde nun in unseren Kreis aufgenommen.“, sprach der Elb vor ihr in hymnischen Worten.
Seine Kristallaugen leuchteten mit grünem Feuer. Eärdaliene erkannte seine Stimme wieder. Auch wenn die Hypnose nicht bei ihr gewirkt hat, so war sie doch beeindruckt von dem Schauspiel, das sich in der Halle bot. Der Elb machte eine winkende Bewegung. Von der Seite näherten sich zwei Hüterinnen. 
„Wir wissen von deinen Fähigkeiten und deiner Verbundenheit mit den Deinen.“, fuhr er fort, „Deshalb wollen wir dich mit einem hohen Rang ehren.“
Die beiden Hüterinnen entfalteten das Gewand, das sie würdevoll herantrugen, und kleideten Eärdaliene damit. Es war silbern mit prachtvollen grünen Blattornamenten. 
„Komm an meine Seite, und nimm den Platz als meine Stellvertreterin ein.“, sprach die Matrone.

„Wo……bin…..ich……?“, er spürte wie er sich näher kam.

Eärdaliene ging durch die Räume des Hains in Richtung des Gemachs der Matrone. Es waren nun einige Tage seit der denkwürdigen Zeremonie in der großen Halle vergangen. Niemand hatte bis jetzt Verdacht geschöpft, dass sie nicht vollkommen der Sache der Lichtelben hingegeben war. Sie hoffte, dass sie nicht die einzige war, die sich den Lichtelben widersetzte. Bis jetzt hatte sie aber keine Form von Widerstand bei ihren Schwestern entdeckt. Doch nun bat die Matrone sie zu einem Gespräch unter vier Augen.  Eärdaliene war sehr besorgt und aufgeregt.
„Du wunderst dich vermutlich, warum du als meine Stellvertreterin auserwählt wurdest.“, sagte die Matrone zu ihr.
Die ehemals schlichten Räume des Gemachs, die meist als Meditationsräume von allen Hüterinnen genutzt wurden, waren nun mindestens so reich geschmückt, wie die große Halle. Die Matrone saß auf einen Stuhl, der mehr einem Thron glich, so prächtig waren seine geschnitzten Ornamente in Blattform. 
„Ja, darüber habe ich bereits nachgedacht. Besonders weil ich in meiner Zelle andere Vermutungen hatte.“, sagte Eärdaliene nachdenklich.
„Wir mussten dich schützen.“, heuchelte Oboëlindë fürsorglich.
„Vor wem?“, fragte Eärdaliene herausfordernd.
„Es stand zu befürchten, dass der oberste Magistrat dich für seine kriegstreiberischen Zwecke einsetzt.“, erklärte Oboëlindë ihr und vermied den direkten Blickkontakt mit Eärdaliene.
„Er akzeptiert die neue Ordnung nicht, und schickt dabei Unschuldige für Überholtes in Tod.“, fuhr sie fort, „Dabei solltest du helfen, dass die Kämpfer für seine bereits verlorene Sache immer wieder neue Leiden erdulden müssen. Dies konnten wir nicht zulassen.“
„Ja, ich habe auch sehr gelitten.“, schüttelte  Eärdaliene  den Kopf, „All die Verletzten und Toden.“
Trauer schwang in ihrer Stimme mit.
‚Das ist nicht einmal gelogen.’ dachte sie nachdenklich.
‚Aber schuld daran ist nicht der Magistrat, sondern diese Kämpfer für die neue Ordnung.’, begannen sich ihre Gedanken wütend zu drehen, ‚Waren es nicht die Atalantë, die offen angegriffen hatten, und mit denen nun diese selbsternannten Lichtelben gemeinsame Sache machten?’
 ‚Ich muss ruhig bleiben.’, dämpfte sie ihren Zorn schnell, ‚Ich darf nicht die Kontrolle verlieren.’
„Du siehst wir mussten dir helfen.“, sagte die Matrone Fürsorge heuchelnd, „Und nun musst du uns helfen.“
„Wie kann ich der neuen Ordnung dienen?“, sagte Eärdaliene kühl.
„Nun, es ist uns bekannt, dass nicht alle unsere Schwestern die neue Ordnung unterstützen. Eine von ihnen ist aber besonders bemüht, diese zu bekämpfen. Es wird deine Aufgabe sein, sie mit allen Mitteln davon zu überzeugen.“, sprach sie schmeichelnd, „Unser Großmeister, der dich bekehren konnte, ist leider nicht mehr bei uns. Aber mit deinen besonderen Fähigkeiten, wird es dir ein Leichtes sein unsere irregeleitete Schwester zu überzeugen.“,
„Aber wenn ich das nicht kann?“, sagte Eärdaliene
Sie hoffte ihre Angst, die in ihrer Stimme mitschwang, sich selbst dabei zu verraten, würde unbemerkt bleiben.
„Dann muss das Problem endgültig beseitigt werden.“, sagte die Matrone scharf.
Eärdaliene wusste augenblicklich was sie damit meinte.

„So nah … gleich … eins …“. Seine Gedanken fanden sich wieder zusammen.

Gedanken liefen in wirren Bahnen durch ihren Kopf. 
‚Was ist wenn ich es nicht schaffe?’, dachte sie der Verzweiflung nahe, da sie sich nur vorstellen konnte zu versagen. 
‚Ich kann keine Schwester von dem überzeugen, an das ich selbst nicht glaube. Bis jetzt hatte ich Glück und ich bin nicht erkannt worden.’, liefen ihre Gedanken besorgt ‚Wie finde ich einen Ausweg?’
Sie hatte nun mit ihrer Begleiterin den Raum erreicht, der lange ihr eigenes Gefängnis war. Die Begleiterin sperrte die Tür auf und öffnete sie. 
„Ich warte vor der Türe.“, sagte diese emotionslos.
Eärdaliene betrat den Raum. Ein Schaudern lief über ihren Rücken. Zulange hatte sie selbst hier in Ahnungslosigkeit verbracht. In der Ecke kauerte ein Elbin. Ihre ehemals weiße Robe war zerschlissen und schmutzig. 
„Gwäedaliene!“, entfuhr es ihr mit Entsetzen.
Die Verzweiflung griff nun vollends nach ihr.
‚Nein! Nicht sie!’, schrien ihre Gedanken.
Gwäedaliene blickte auf. Ihre Augen waren glanzlos und matt.
„Du?“, seufzte sie mit niedergeschlagener Stimme. „Du bist also meine Henkerin?“
„Nein. Ich bin gekommen dich zu retten.“, sagte Eärdaliene noch immer mit ihrer Fassung ringend, denn sie durfte die Wache vor der Türe nicht vergessen.
„Wie kannst du das? Du, die sich immer allen Regeln widersetzt hat. Die, der die Ordnung im Hain immer ein Dorn im Auge war. Du dienst nun der neuen Ordnung?“, fragte Gwäedaliene vorwurfsvoll.
Eärdaliene erinnerte sich noch gut an die Diskussionen mit ihr über ihre milde Art von Ungehorsam. Sie waren beide fast gleichzeitig in den Orden des Hains eingetreten. Aber wo Gwäedaliene stets akkurat die Regeln befolgte, legte Eärdaliene sie immer nach ihren eigenen Interpretationen aus. Oftmals hatten sie lange zusammen geredet, und wurde dadurch sehr enge Freundinnen, die einander viel anvertrauten. Deshalb wurde auch immer Gwäedaliene ausgeschickt sie zu suchen, denn sie wusste stets wo sie sie finden würde, wenn Eärdaliene wieder alles um sich vergessen hatte, und ganz besonders die Regeln des Hains.
„Warte! Urteile nicht vorschnell. Du weist Nichts.“, sagte Eärdaliene zu Gwäedaliene gerichtet, und zur Wache vor der Türe,  „Schwester! Bitte schließe die Türe.“
„Verzeih mir hohe Schwester, aber die Matrone gab mir den Befehl zu wachen.“, sagte die Wache.
„Gut, dann komm herein und schließe die Türe von innen.“, wies sie die Wache kühl an, „Was nun folgt, ist nicht für jedermanns Ohren bestimmt.“
Die Wache betrat den Raum und schloss die Türe. Eine Melodie erfüllte den Raum. Sie klang nach Nacht und Dunkelheit. Die Wache sank zu Boden.
„Ich hoffe wir können nun sprechen.“, sagte Eärdaliene ein wenig erleichtert.
„Was hast du mit ihr getan?“, schrie Gwäedaliene.
„Ich hab ihr Nichts angetan. Sie schläft nur.“,  beruhigte sie ihre Freundin, „Es musste sein. Ich muss mit dir reden, denn die Dinge sind nicht so wie sie scheinen.“
Ihre innere Aufregung war nun ohrenbetäubend in ihren Gedanken. Sie wusste nun gab es kein Zurück.
„Wie du siehst sind meine Zauber nun sehr mächtig.“, sagte sie hastig, „Die Musik ist meine Magie. Und sie war meine Rettung.“
Gwäedaliene war in eine Ecke des Raumes zurückgewichen und sah sie mit entsetzt aufgerissenen Augen an. Sie atmete schwer. Eärdaliene erzählte Gwäedaliene so schnell sie es konnte die Ereignisse in der großen Halle. 
„Du konntest wirklich widerstehen?“, sagte sie mit Zweifeln in der Stimme.
„Ja. Doch nun ist alles aus. Meine Maske ist gefallen. Nun müssen wir beide flüchten.“, sagte sie, und versuchte ihre eigene Hoffnungslosigkeit verbergen zu können.
Ein lauter Donner erfüllte die Luft.

„Endlich!“, sangen seine Gedanken.

„Sie ist tot.“, sprach Mithrandir mit leiser Stimme.
„Aber der Fremde hatte sie doch nicht angegriffen?“, stutze der oberste Magistrat.
„Nein. Ich war das.“, sagte eine zarte Elbinnenstimme hinter ihnen.
Mithrandir und der Magistrat drehten sich um.
„Eärdaliene!“, entfuhr es dem Magistrat.
„Ich… ich konnte es nicht mehr kontrollieren. All die Wut, der Zorn in mir…..“, schluchzte sie nun, als wäre eine schwere Last von ihren Schultern gefallen.
Etwas begann in ihrer Robe zu leuchten. Sie holte den Kristall aus ihrer Tasche. 
„Was ist das?“, fragten Mithrandir und der Magistrat fast gleichzeitig.
„Ich fand es am Strand. Nahe bei … “, fing sie zu erklären an und hielt inne.
Der Fremde hatte die Augen geöffnet und streckte eine Hand nach dem Kristall aus. Eärdaliene spürte wie er in ihrer Hand pulsierte. Sie öffnete sie.
„Nein. Gib ihn den Kristall nicht.“, warnte der Magistrat sie eindringlich.
Der Kristall schwebte auf den Fremden zu. Mithrandir versuchte ihn zu ergreifen, aber der Kristall wurde nun von einem perligen Schimmer umgeben, den seine Hand nicht durchdringen konnte.
Der Fremde griff nach dem Kristall und schloss die Hand. Das Licht breitete sich über seinen ganzen Körper aus und erlosch. 
Der Fremde schrie ein unverständliches Wort und warf den Kopf in triumphaler Geste nach hinten. 
„Zurück! Alle!“, befahl Mithrandir.
Doch hatten sich alle bereits von dem Fremden soweit es ging entfernt. Mithrandir ging auf den Fremden zu.
„Wer bist du?“, fragte er.
Der Fremde schaute ihn stolz an. Er macht mit seinem Stab eine schnelle Bewegung. Der blaue Strahl traf Eärdaliene und hüllte sie in einen blauen Schimmer.
„Endlich!“, sagte Eärdaliene wie in Trance, und schritt langsam auf den Fremden zu. Der blaue Strahl schien sie zu ihm zu ziehen. 
„Wo … bin … ich?“, sagte sie.
Die Worte kamen langsam und abgehackt. 
„Wer bist du?“, fragte Mithrandir erneut.
 „Alles … fremd …“, sprach der Fremde nun durch Eärdaliene.
Es klang bitter und einsam.
„Wir helfen dir.“, beruhigte ihn Mithrandir.
„Hilfe … gut …“, stammelte der Fremde durch Eärdaliene.
„Folge uns.“, sagte Mithrandir. 
Er ging voraus in Richtung der Hütte. Der Fremde folgte ihm mit Eärdaliene. Der Magistrat folgte ihnen in einigen Abstand mit Gwäedaliene.


----------



## Gilmenel (2. Oktober 2009)

7.	Ferne Herrscher und fremde Lande

„Und du bist sicher, Atrahandil?“, grummelte die sonore tiefe Stimme des Offiziers.
„Ja, bin ich General. Ich habe sie lange beobachtet, und es ist gut, dass wir sie nicht getötet haben. Ihre Zaubermacht ist sehr groß.“, berichtete Atrahandil nüchtern.
„Hm, und nun ist sie also voll in unseren Diensten?“, fragte der General noch immer nicht sichtlich von Atrahandils Aussage überzeugt mit einem Stirnrunzeln, „Ich hätte das Problem schnell und sauber ein für allemal gelöst.“
„Die Hypnose hat bis jetzt noch nie versagt. Und ihre Fähigkeiten auf unserer Seite zur Verfügung zu haben, kann sich als sehr nützlich herausstellen. Trotzdem bin ich kein Narr, und weis, dass wir in diesem Fall besonders vorsichtig sein müssen.“, sagte Atrahandil mit einem Schmunzeln, „Ich habe deshalb eine kleine Prüfung ihrer Loyalität uns gegenüber für sie vorbereitet.“
„Ah, der immer vorsichtige Verräter.“, verhöhnte der General den Elb.
Die Verachtung des Atalantëgenerals gegenüber den Elben war deutlich zu hören. Atrahandil zuckte zusammen.
„General Korthandes, auch ohne die Hilfe der Atalantë wäre es wohl bald zum Streit unter den Elben gekommen.“, sagte er merklich beleidigt, „Aber unsere Ziele sind dieselben. Darum ist eine Zusammenarbeit für beide Seiten von Vorteil.“ 
‚Solange ihr uns nicht in die Quere kommt.’, dachte der General zynisch. 
„Nun gut. Und wie ist der Stand dieser Prüfung?“, fragte General Korthandes.
„Leider habe ich bis jetzt keine Meldung von unserem Spion erhalten.“, berichte Atrahandil. 
„Ist das für uns gut oder schlecht?“, erkundigte sich der General.
Die Geduld Korthandes’ mit dem Elb schwand merklich von Sekunde zu Sekunde.
‚Diese arroganten Elben! Nicht einmal einen ordentlichen Bericht können sie geben.’, sagte er zu sich.
„Darüber kann ich noch nichts sagen. Allerdings habe ich bereits einen Boten geschickt um Erkundigungen einzuholen. Er sollte bald zurück sein.“, versuchte Atrahandil den General zu überzeugen. 
„Wir werden sehen, Atrahandil.“, sagte General Korthandes finster, „Ich hoffe für dich persönlich, dass die Nachrichten für uns gut sein werden.“
Die Drohung in seinen Worten war nicht zu überhören.

„Er lässt mich Bilder sehen.“, sagte Eärdaliene erschöpft.
Sie saß neben dem Fremden auf dessen Bett in der kleinen Holzhütte. Mithrandir und Erlendur saßen ihr gegenüber auf Schemeln. 
„Was siehst du?“, fragte sie Mithrandir.
„Ich kann es euch nicht sagen. Es sind Bilder von mir fremden Landschaften und Personen. Ich denke nicht, dass es solche hier oder in Aman gibt. Und Númenor ist es, nach dem was mir bekannt ist, auch nicht.“, erklärte sie, „Es ist ein Rätsel. Nur eines …“
Sie hielt inne und schlug die Augen nieder.
„Eärdaliene?“, sagte Erlendur zu gleichen Teilen neugierig wie besorgt.
„Nur ein Bild kommt immer wieder.“, fuhr sie mit deutlicher Schüchternheit in ihrer Stimme fort. „Wie ich an seinem Bett Krankenwache halte und ihn pflege.“
„Er scheint dir dankbar zu sein. Vielleicht will er es so ausdrücken.“, versuchte Mithrandir fast väterlich zu erklären.
Der Fremde stand wortlos auf und hob langsam seinen Stab. Dunkelheit umgab alle plötzlich. Das Innere der Hütte war nur noch in Schemen zu erkennen. Langsam wurden diese durch eine Landschaft ersetzt. Ein Gefühl ewigen Frühlings senkte sich in die Elben. Sie sahen sanfte Berge und grüne Wälder. In der Ferne konnten sie den silbernen Spiegel eines großen Meeres erkennen.  Eine Stadt lag auf halben Weg zwischen ihnen und dem Meer. Sie hatte grazile weiße Türme. Ihre imposanten Paläste waren mit fantastischen goldenen Ornamenten geschmückt. Die saphirblauen Dächer leuchteten in der Sonne. Auf einer Insel jenseits der Stadt floss reines Licht aus einem Kristall. Die Stadt wurde langsam größer. Wesen in Gestalt des Fremden bevölkerten sie. Alle waren prächtig gekleidet und von nobler Haltung. Der Blick verließ die Stadt. Der Kristall war das Ziel. Er speiste einen Brunnen von reinen Licht und Energie. Die Bilder verschwanden. Der Fremde sank erschöpft auf das Bett.
„Ja, das sind die Bilder die ich sah.“ flüsterte Eärdaliene noch sichtlich beeindruckt.
„So real…“, sagte der oberste Magistrat.
„Eine große Magie steckt in diesen Fremden.“, sprach Mithrandir nachdenklich, „Er hat uns wohl seine Heimat gezeigt. Auch ich habe diese Stadt noch nie gesehen. Er scheint uns nicht feindlich gesinnt sein. Ich frage mich…“
Er hielt wieder einmal in der ihn typischen Art inne, die erkennen lies, dass er wohl etwas wusste, dies aber nicht preisgeben durfte oder wollte. Sein beobachtender Blick fiel auf Eärdaliene. Es war ihm schon länger aufgefallen, dass sie den Fremden mit zunehmender Bewunderung ansah,  oder war es sogar mehr?   
„Nur eines ist sicher.“, fuhr er schnell fort, „Wir müssen mit dem Fremden reden können. Es erscheint mir aber wohl einfacher, dass er unsere Sprache lernt.“
„Ich werde sofort einen Lehrer für ihn suchen lassen.“, stürmte Erlendur vor.
„Nein! Warte!“, sagte Mithrandir ruhig, „Ich denke wir haben bereits eine Lehrerin. Eärdaliene?“
Ihre Blicke waren auf den Fremden fixiert. Nun da er auch wieder seine Gewänder trug war er noch imposanter.  Alles an ihm strahlte Würde und Wissen aus. Aber da war mehr. Sie konnte es sich nicht erklären. Liebe war ihr bekannt. Doch als Hüterin war es die Liebe zu Eru, den Mitschwestern, den Elben und der gesamten Schöpfung. Sie durfte ihre Liebe nicht nur an Einen vergeben. 
„Eärdaliene?“, Mithrandirs Stimme drang langsam zu ihr vor.
„Ja?“, antwortete sie abwesend.
„Erlendur, ich denke, wir müssen nicht nach einem Lehrer schicken. Eärdaliene wird sicher gerne nun die nächste Aufgabe übernehmen was den Fremden betrifft.“, schmunzelnde Mithrandir, „Aber nun muss ich im Hain nach dem Rechten sehen. Lebt wohl.“
Mithrandir ergriff seinen eigenen Stab, und verlies mit wehenden Umhang die Hütte.


----------



## Gilmenel (2. Oktober 2009)

8.	Reisevorbereitungen

‚Diese einfältigen blinden Narren!’, dachte der Magier mit zornigen Gedanken.
Er stürmte mit wehender Robe durch die Straßen von Dalaran. Seine Wut kannte keine Grenzen. Er konnte es einfach noch nicht glauben. Er hatte lange Jahre gebraucht um es sorgfältig zu erforschen. Seine Arbeiten waren fehlerfrei. Es musste etwas unternommen werden. Die Gefahr würde zunehmen.
Er erreichte sein Stadthaus in Dalaran. Die Tür fiel fast aus den Rahmen, als er sie mit voller Wut hinter sich zuschlug. Er ging mit stürmischen Schritten in seine Bibliothek. Seine Bediensteten gingen ihm aus dem Weg. Sie wussten, dass er in dieser Stimmungslage besser zu meiden war. Aliasan Mindmaker lies sich in seinen Studiensessel seiner wohlsortierten Bibliothek fallen. Er schaute die Schriftrollen, Pergamente und Bücher brütend an.
‚Hier ist die größte Ansammlung an Büchern zu diesem Thema.’, dachte er kopfschüttelnd, ‚Ich habe alle Berichte sorgsam mit den Büchern abgeglichen. Ich muss Recht haben!’
Er gestand sich allerdings zu, dass er lieber nicht Recht hätte. Aber daran glaubte er nicht. Er stützte nachdenklich den Kopf auf seine Hand.
„Meister Aliasan.“, sagte eine schwache Stimme.
Ein Mensch stand in der Türe zur Bibliothek. Er schien noch sehr jung. Sein hageres schmales Gesicht wurde von dichtem schwarzem Haar umgeben. Aliasan winkte dem Jüngling mit einer flüchtigen Handbewegung zu.
„Kanthol, wir werden von Einfaltspinseln regiert.“, sagte Aliasan mit kaum gedämpften Zorn.
„Wieso Meister?“, fragte der Lehrling.
„Sie sehen es nicht!“, schüttelte Aliasan den Kopf.
„Aber eure Forschungen?“, stutzte Kanthol, „Die Ergebnisse? Sie sind doch so eindeutig.“
„Ja, du weist das. Du hast ja deinen Teil dazu beigetragen.“, seufzte der Magier, „Aber nicht einmal meine einstigen Schüler wollten mir folgen.“
„Aber...“, stotterte Kanthol, „...die müsste euch doch am besten kennen, und wissen, dass ihre solchen Dinge nicht ohne Grund dem Rat der Kirin Tor vorlegt.“
„Wohl wahr, doch leider war ich wohl nicht überzeugend genug.“, sagte Aliasan bitter, „Sie haben die Expedition abgelehnt.“
„Aber nur so hätten wir uns Klarheit verschaffen können.“, sagte der Lehrling.
„Der Neuaufbau der verwüsteten Königreiche sei wichtiger, als die Jagd nach einem Drachen.“, erklärte Aliasan, „Sie könnten keine Soldaten und Ausrüstung entbehren.“
„Das verstehe ich nicht, Meister.“, schüttelte Kanthol den Kopf, „Der Drache wütet doch genau in diesen Gebieten.“
„Mein junger Lehrling, ich bin nun wohl schon sehr erfahren, doch manches verstehe ich auch nicht.“, sagte der Magier.
Er dachte daran, dass ausgerechnet Kel’Thuzad vehement gegen seinen Plan war. Er versank in tiefe Gedanken. Kanthol verließ leise die Bibliothek.

Ein Klopfen an der Türe der Bibliothek, dem ein dezentes Räuspern folgte, weckte ihn aus seiner Nachdenklichkeit.
„Herr?“, sagte der Diener.
„Ja, was gibt es, Achmon?“, sagt Aliasan abwesend.
„Hier ist jemand der euch sprechen möchte.“, sagte Achmon.
„Ich will niemanden...“, begann Aliasan und brach ab, als er eine Gestalt hinter Achmon hervortreten sah. Sie trug einen Umhang, dessen Kapuze sie tief in ihr Gesicht gezogen hatte. Sie  hielt Aliasan ihre Faust entgegen, die ein Ring mit einem violetten Siegel schmückte. 
Aliasans Gesichtszüge verfinsterten sich, „Ich lasse bitten.“
Die Gestalt betrat die Bibliothek. Die Türe schloss sich hinter der Gestalt wie von alleine.
„Habt ihr mich nicht schon im Rat genug verspottet, Kel’Thuzad?“, schleuderte Aliasan dem Besucher zornig entgegen.
Dieser nahm ruhig seinen Umhang ab. 
„Aliasan, nicht so voreilig.“, sagte der Erzmagier, „Euer hitziges Gemüt passt so gar nicht zu eurer Rasse, Hochelf.“
„Glaubt ihr?“, sagte Aliasan sarkastisch, „Nun, vielleicht müsst ihr noch sehr viel über uns lernen.“
„Das glaube ich gerne.“, sagte Kel’Thuzad, „Am besten von euch geschätzter Lehrer unserer jungen Magier.“
Aliasan überhörte die Anbiederung. Er beruhigte sich aber dennoch ein wenig.
„Nun, Kel’Thuzad, was wünscht ihr?“, fragte Aliasan skeptisch, „Ich habe im Rat alles gesagt, was ich vorzutragen hatte. Der Rat hat entschieden. Die Sache ist erledigt.“
„Das denke ich nicht, Aliasan.“, sagte der Erzmagier, „Dazu kennen wir euch zu gut. Wir wissen, dass ihr nicht so schnell aufgeben werdet.“
„Es wäre auch falsch hier aufzugeben.“, fuhr Aliasan den Erzmagier an.
„Das denke ich auch.“, sagte Kel’Thuzad knapp.
Aliasan schaute ihn verblüfft an, „Aber im Rat wart ihr strikt dagegen?“
„Nunja, manchmal verlangt die Diplomatie ihren Sonderweg.“, grinste der Erzmagier, „Ich stimme euch zu, dass wir herausfinden müssen, warum dieser Drache Amok läuft. Wir können uns in der momentanen Situation einen solchen Feind nicht leisten.“
„Dann folgt ihr also meiner Empfehlung?“, schaute Aliasan verblüfft auf.
„Nicht ganz, Meister Aliasan.“, schüttelte Kel’Thuzad den Kopf, „Ihr kennt euch mit den Drachen am besten aus. Ihr wisst, wie geschickt die Aspekte ihre - nennen sie wir sie einmal - Berater unter den Völkern verstecken. Es wäre daher von uns sehr unweise, wenn wir in einer so öffentlichen Art wie im Rat einen Kampf gegen einen Drachen beschließen würden. Wir wissen einfach nicht, ob dieser Drache einem Schwarm eines Aspektes angehört.“
„Wenn er also einen der fünf Schwärme angehören würde, dann könnten wir nichts unternehmen?“, stutze Aliasan.
„Doch, das sollten wir auch.“, sagte der Erzmagier dunkel, „Aber dann mit anderen Mitteln als dem Kampf.“
„Hmm...“, grübelte Aliasan, „Natürlich habt ihr Recht. Die von mir analysierten Berichte, lassen noch keinen eindeutigen Schluss zu, ob er einen Schwarm angehört. Die Beschreibungen seiner Farbe reichen von braun über grau bis schwarz. Sein Name Locutian lässt auch keine Abstammung erkennen.“
„Seht ihr.“, nickte ihm der Erzmagier zu, „Daher brauchen wir mehr Klarheit, ohne gleich die Aufmerksamkeit der Aspekte zu erregen.“
„Aber ohne eine geeignete Expedition wird es schwer.“, sagte Aliasan.
„Da stimme ich euch zu.“, versicherte ihn der Erzmagier, „Aber alles war wir tun können, ist euch alleine zu schicken. Nehmt noch euren Lehrling mit, wenn ihr wollt.“
„Kanthol?“, lachte Aliasan, „Nein, der ist noch zu unerfahren. Es bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter als alleine zu gehen.“
„Gut. Dann findet soviel über diesen Drachen heraus, wie ihr nur könnt. Erstattet mir dann Bericht. Danach werden wir weitersehen. Trefft euere Vorbereitungen für die Reise.“, sagte der Erzmagier und dachte für sich, ‚Weit weg von Dalaran kommst du meinen Plänen wenigstens nicht in die Quere, alter Schnüffler.’

„Kanthol!“, rief Aliasan seinen Lehrling nachdem ihn Kel’Thuzad verlassen hatte.
Der Lehrling stürzte fast zur Türe herein.
„Wie viel hast du gehört?“, fragte Aliasan.
„Nichts, Meister.“, antwortete der Lehrling mit hängenden Schultern. „Als die Bibliothekstür zuging, war kein Wort mehr zu hören.“
„Das dachte ich mir.“, grinste Aliasan, „Kel’Thuzad würde kein Lauschen erlauben.“
„Kel...“, der Name blieb Kanthol im Halse stecken.
„Ja, der große Erzmagier selbst hat uns die Ehre seines Besuches erwiesen.“, spottete Aliasan.
„Was wollte er?“, fragte der Lehrling verblüfft.
„Mich loshaben.“, grinste Aliasan.
„Loshaben?“, fragte Kanthol nach.
„Er würde mich sonst nicht auf solch ein Himmelfahrtskommando ganz alleine locken wollen.“, sagte der Magier nachdenklich, „Er führt irgendetwas im Schilde.“
„Wie kommt ihr denn da drauf, Meister.“, sagte der Lehrling ungläubig.
„Junger Kanthol, du musst noch viel über Magier lernen.“, lachte Aliasan, „Und ganz besonders über die ehrenwerten Mitglieder des Rates dieser Stadt.“
„Meister?“, sagte der Lehrling ungläubig.
„Nun, Kel’Thuzad hatte mich im Rat am meisten attackiert.“, erklärte der Magier, „Jetzt lässt er mir die Ehre zuteil werden, und sucht mich persönlich in meinem Haus auf. Nur um mir zu erklären, dass ich Recht gehabt hätte. Seine Argumente, warum er ihm Rat nicht anders sprechen hätte können, waren korrekt, doch hätte er schon früher mit mir darüber reden können. Er war von mir bereits vorher in meine Forschungen eingeweiht worden. Niemand weis nun, dass er mich beauftragt hat. Wenn ich jetzt gegen den Drachen aufbreche, so geschieht das mit Missbilligung des Rates, und ich riskiere die lebenslange Verbannung aus Dalaran.“
„Das wäre eine Katastrophe.“, sagte Kanthol entsetzt und schlug die Hände vor das Gesicht.
„Nicht ganz, Kanthol, nicht ganz.“, sagte Aliasan heiter, „Ich sehne mich schon lange wieder nach den blühenden Landschaften Quel’Thalas. Es täte mir nur allzu gut wieder unter meinem Volk zu sein. Und genau hier liegt auch der Schlüssel.“
„Meister, ich versteh nicht?“, sagte der Lehrling.
„Nun, wir haben doch diese Notizen über die Sprüche Locutians bei seinen Angriffen auf die Dörfer.“, sagte Aliasan erklärend und schaute Kanthol tief in die Augen.
„Ja, Meister. Er spricht darin wirr von ‚Den Anderen... über den Strudel... die Realität ist unreal.’ Reichlich unzusammenhängend.“, zitierte der Lehrling.
„Ja, da geb ich dir Recht.“, nickte Aliasan, „Aber wenn man andere Quellen kombiniert, Quellen die du leider nicht kennst, dann ergeben diese Worte einen Sinn.“
„Erklärt ihr es mir, Meister?“, fragte Kanthol.
„Ja, denn du sollst in meine Pläne eingeweiht sein.“, nickte der Magier, „Du musst dich hier in meiner Abwesenheit um alles kümmern.“
„Das kann ich nicht.“, entfuhr es dem Lehrling entsetzt.
„Doch du kannst. Aber nun höre zu.“, sagte der Magier bestimmt, „Der erste Teil seiner Aussage ist klar. ‚Den Anderen’. Es wird noch weitere seiner Art geben. Doch wo müssen wir suchen? ‚über den Strudel’ Es gibt auf ganz Azeroth nur einen Strudel der einen Drachen imponieren könnte. Der Mahlstrom in der Mitte des Ozeans. Ich glaube, dass unser Drache hier nicht aus Azeroth stammt sondern über das Meer aus Kalimdor kam.“
„Kalimdor!“, flüsterte der Lehrling.
„Ja, Kalimdor.“, bestätigte Aliasan mit einem Nicken, „Wir wissen sehr wenig über diesen Kontinent. Tief in der geheimen Geschichte meines Volkes...“
Er hielt inne.
„Nun, das geht vielleicht zu weit.“, winkte er ab, „Ja, ich denke er kam aus Kalimdor. Es muss ihn über das Meer verschlagen haben. Vermutlich kam er dem Mahlstrom zu nahe, und verlor dabei auch seinen Verstand.“
„Aber was bedeutet ‚die Realität ist unreal’?“, fragte der Kanthol.
„Wir wissen, dass sich Locutian scheinbar von einem Ort zum anderen in einem Augenblick teleportieren kann.“, fuhr Aliasan mit seinen Erklärungen fort, „Was wäre nun, wenn er die Realität selbst beeinflussen könnte?“
Kanthol entfuhr ein stiller Schrei.
„Kanthol, du weist genau das die Drachen Einfluss auf die Geschicke unserer Welt nehmen. Nozdormu und sein Schwarm können es zum Beispiel, indem sie die Zeit beeinflussen.“, ermahnte Aliasan seinen Schüler, „Aber was wäre, wenn andere Drachen vielleicht die Realität selbst ändern könnten? Wenn diese für sie nichts weiter als eine Variable darstellen würde, die sie nach eigenen Gutdünken verändern könnten? Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass unser Drache hier nicht zum bronzenen Schwarm gehört, noch das dies als Erklärung der beobachten Fähigkeiten ausreichen würde. Die berichteten Farben sprechen gegen ihn. Folglich können auch ‚die Anderen’ nicht dazu gehören.“
„Und was bringt uns dieses Wissen, Meister?“, fragte der Lehrling.
„Ich muss einen der Anderen suchen.“, erklärte der Magier, „Vielleicht sind sie nicht so verrückt wie unser Drache hier. Wenn es in Kalimdor noch andere Drachen gibt, die nicht zum bronzenen Schwarm gehören, und die reale Welt beeinflussen können, dann ist dies eine Veränderung in den Aspekten, die wir dringend untersuchen müssen. Ich muss nach Kalimdor reisen.“
„Nach Kalimdor reisen?“, entfuhr es Kanthol entsetzt, „Unmöglich!“
„Nein, ist es nicht.“, versicherte ihm der Magier, „Es gibt einen Weg. Aber dazu muss ich nach Silbermond. Du siehst, ich werde genau das Gegenteil von dem tun, was Kel’Thuzad erwartet.“
„Ja, euer Plan ist sehr schlau.“, stimmte ihm Kanthol zu.
„Gut. Dann lass uns meine Reisevorbereitungen treffen.“, sagte Aliasan und schlug sich mit den Händen auf die Schenkel, „Ich informiere den Rat, dass ich nach Silbermond in privaten Angelegenheiten zurückkehren muss.“


----------



## Gilmenel (2. Oktober 2009)

9.	Im Dienste des Drachen

„Aliasan!“, die sonore Stimme Xeromantius dröhnte durch die Höhle.
„Ja, mein Gebieter.“, schmeichelte der Gerufene.
„Ich habe wieder eine Aufgabe für dich.“ Ein Schaudern lief über den riesigen Körper des Großdrachens.
„Leider, muss ich dich damit beauftragen einen meiner Art zu töten.“, die Stimme des Drachens klang schwermütig.
„Einen Großdrachen?“, entfuhr es Aliasan überrascht.  
„Stellt das für dich ein Problem dar? Du hattest bis jetzt ja auch keine Skrupel.“, der Drache schaute ihn argwöhnisch an. 
‚Nein, die hatte ich nicht.’, dachte Aliasan bitter.
Bisher hatte er nur sehr wertvolle und seltene Dinge für Xeromantius besorgt. Dabei hatte er auch manchmal töten müssen, um das Gesuchte zu erlangen. Doch auf seiner Suche nach den anderen Drachen hatte er damit gerechnet, dass der Preis hoch sein würde. Als er die Insel Xeromantius’ erreichte, war sein Leben nur der Kenntnis zu verdanken, dass alle Drachen Schmeicheleien lieben. Listig wählte er damals seine Worte, und gewann so die Gunst des Drachens.
„Dein Befehl, Gebieter?“, sprach er mit einer tiefen Verbeugung.
„Es ist eine Schande, aber es gibt einen Abtrünnigen unter uns.“, Bitterkeit schwang in der Stimme des Drachens, „Ein Realitätsbeherrscher nützt seine Fähigkeiten für seine Bereicherung. Dies können wir nicht zulassen.“
‚Bereicherung?’, dachte Aliasan überrascht, ‚Ist das alles?’
Xeromantius fuhr bitter fort, „Er hat dabei bereits zwei unserer Art aus dem Rat der Berherrscher getötet. Dies muss bestraft werden. Der Rat hat daher seinen Tot beschlossen. Ich wurde beauftragt, geeignete Mittel zur Durchführung des Urteils zu suchen. Ich schlug vor, dass du dies erledigst. Kein Drache sollte einen anderen töten. Es waren einige gegen diesen Plan, aber sie akzeptierten aus der Not heraus doch. Zumal du schon oft deine Loyalität bewiesen hast.“ 
„Zu gütig, mein Gebieter.“, sagte Aliasan.
„Schweig, und höre zu!“, donnerte der Drache. „Ich kann die Zweifel meiner Brüder und Schwestern verstehen, denn damit du deine Aufgabe erfüllen kannst, muss ich dir eines der größten Geheimnisse unserer Art offenbaren.“
Aliasan hielt es für klüger dieses Mal nichts zu erwidern. Er wusste er hatte mit Xeromantius einen der Drachen gefunden, der wohl die Realität genauso beeinflussen konnte wie Locutian. Aber Xeromantius war ein blauer Drache. 
„Jeder Beherrscher hat eine besondere Fähigkeit.“, sagte Xeromantius mit gedämpfter Stimme, „Wir können die Realität der Welt verändern. Wir haben uneingeschränkte Macht über die Materie. Dies verdanken wir einer einzigen sehr speziellen Schuppe an unserem Körper. Um den Abtrünnigen zu töten musst du mit deinem ersten Angriff diese bei ihm zerstören. Eine zweite Chance bekommst du nicht. Die Schuppe befindet sich unmittelbar zwischen unseren Hörnern.“
Xeromantius senkte seinen gewaltigen Kopf in Richtung Aliasan. Die beiden silbernen Drachenhörner schwebten drohend neben ihm. 
„Siehst du die blasse Schuppe zwischen meinen Hörnern? Dies ist sie. Zerstöre seine und du kannst ihn töten.“, flüsterte der Großdrache, „Nun geh und erfülle deine Aufgabe.“
Aliasan ging tief gebeugt rückwärts vom Drachen weg.
„Warte!“, herrschte dieser, „Eines noch. Du musst diese Aufgabe alleine erfüllen. Niemand darf von der Schuppe erfahren. Es ist dein Tot, wenn du das Geheimnis verrätst.“

Horuscal, der Verräter, war schnell gefunden. Die persönliche Leibwache Xeromantius’ hatte Aliasan bis fast zum Hort des Abtrünnigen gebracht. Sie zogen aber auch genauso schnell wieder ab. Kein Drache sollte die Tat beobachten. Als Beweis für den Tot Horuscals sollte er die besondere Schuppe, oder deren Überreste, zu Xeromantius bringen.
Der Ort war ideal für einen Drachenhort. Ein einsamer Berg umgeben von einer öden flachen Wüste, die sich über Dutzende von Meilen erstreckte. Die einzigen Erhebungen, die Aliasan sah, waren die verblichenen Überreste der Unglücklichen, die es bereits versucht hatten den Drachen in seinem Hort zu überfallen. Aliasan gab sich deshalb auch nicht der Hoffnung hin, dass seine Ankunft unbeobachtet geblieben war, sollte Horuscal in seinem Hort liegen.
Xeromantius hatte auch keine weiteren Informationen preisgeben wollen, ob Horuscal alleine ist, oder eine Wache besitzt. Aber auch hier, so argwöhnte Aliasan, waren seine Chancen schlecht auf den Vorteil zu hoffen, dass alle seine Gefolgsleute den ehemaligen Realitätsbeherrscher verlassen hätten. Doch bis jetzt war das Glück auf seiner Seite. Es gab keinerlei Regung am Berg. Aliasan hüllte sich in seinen Umhang. Solange niemand ihn direkt ansah oder berührte, war er nun nahezu unsichtbar. 
Die Wachen Xeromantius’ hatten ihn in einiger Entfernung zum Berg verlassen. Unter der sengenden Sonne der Wüste eingehüllt in den Umhang war der restliche Weg zum Hort mehr als unangenehm. Aber jeder Vorteil, auch sei er noch so mühsam erkauft, war wichtig. 
Das Gelände begann sich leicht zu heben, als er den Fuß des Berges erreichte. Die sanft ansteigende Bergflanke wurde auf halber Höhe des Berges jäh durch unüberwindliche senkrechte Felswände beendet.  Er kannte diesen Fels. Er war glatt wie Glas und schwarz wie die Nacht. Die senkrecht nach oben ragenden achteckigen Säulen aus denen die Wände bestanden, boten einem Kletternden keinerlei Halt. Der Hort war nur aus der Luft ohne Schwierigkeiten zu erreichen. Aliasan hatte jedoch keine Zweifel, dass es einen versteckten und vermutlich gut bewachten Zugang von unten gab. Langsam umrundete er daher den Berg am Fuß der unbezwingbaren Wand.
In der sengenden Hitze des Mittags legte er eine Pause bei der bis jetzt erfolglosen und frustrierenden Suche ein. Wenn er nicht bald einen Eingang zum Hort fände, würde ihm die Hitze bald übel zusetzen. Bereits jetzt begannen ihm seine Sinne Streiche zu spielen. Als er seinen Blick auf den Horizont richtete, erschien ihn dieser verschwommen. Er rieb sich die Augen. Im Flimmern der Hitze  bewegte sich etwas auf den Berg zu. Erst jetzt erkannte er den Grund. Eine Gruppe von Reitern musste sich rasch dem Berg nähern. Er sprang auf. Vielleicht würden sie den Eingang kennen, dachte er hoffend. So gut er es in der Hitze konnte lief er den Reitern entgegen. Erst als diese den Fuß des Berges erreichten, erkannte er seinen Irrtum. Es waren keine Reiter. Es war eine Patroullie Drachlinge. Sie waren die Standardwachen aller Großdrachen. 
Horuscal war also nicht alleine. Er hatte dies schon immer befürchtet, aber nun hatte er Gewissheit. Die flugunfähigen Drachlinge würden ihn aber den Weg zum Zugang zeigen, solange sie ihn mit ihren scharfen Sinnen nicht entdecken würden. Es war geschickte Vorsicht notwendig. 
Die Drachlinge näherten sich der Wand des Berges und verschwanden. Hätte Aliasan in diesen Augenblick geblinzelt, wäre im die Stelle des Portals entgangen. Die Wand war tatsächlich nirgends unterbrochen. Nur Magie öffnete den Weg in das Innere des Berges. Aliasan überlegte seine nächsten Schritte. Das Portal war sicher überwacht. Es standen vermutlich Wachen getarnt hoch oben auf dem Berg, die jede Bewegung um das Portal sofort erkennen würden. Die unangemeldete Aktivierung des Portals würde auf jeden Fall einen Alarm auslösen. Aliasan wägte sorgfältig die Fakten ab. Er legte seinen Tarnmantel ab. Er hatte nur noch eine Wahl.


----------



## Gilmenel (10. Oktober 2009)

10.	Der schmeichelnde Verräter

Das Schmuckstück glitzerte in der Sonne. Er hatte es vermieden es anzulegen, da es mit seinem Funkeln sofort jede Aufmerksamkeit eines Drachens auf sich ziehen würde. Doch nun musste er es offen tragen. Er näherte sich langsam dem Portalpunkt am Fuß der Wand. Das Amulett hatte ihn Xeromantius kurz vor seinem Aufbruch gegeben. Es zeichnete ihn als Gesandten der Berherrscher aus. Damit hatte er Zutritt zu jedem Hort eines Berherrschers, und jedes Portal eines Hortes musste ihn passieren lassen.
Er war nur noch einen Schritt von dem Portal zu Horuscals Hort entfernt. Ein dunkelrotes Licht umhüllte ihn, als er den Portalpunkt betrat. Es gab immer einen kurzen Moment der Orientierungslosigkeit, wenn man sich auf der anderen Seite des Portals wieder materialisierte. Er hatte Untersuchungen dazu angestellt, doch die Magie hinter den Portalen war nur den Großdrachen bekannt, und diese hüteten sie argwöhnisch. 
Er hatte mit einem Empfangskomitee auf der anderen Seite des Portals gerechnet, aber dieser Anblick raubte ihm den Atem. Das Portal führte in eine große Kaverne innerhalb des Berges. Riesige Feuersäulen stiegen in regelmäßigen Abständen aus dem Boden hervor und erleuchteten die schwarzen glasigen Wände. Haufen von Knochen unterschiedlichster Wesen säumten den Rand der Kaverne. 
Das Empfangskomitee fügte sich in das infernalische Bild, das sich ihn bot, ideal ein. Drachling an Drachling reihte sich rund um den Portalpunkt bis an die Wände. Ihre silbernen Rüstungen und blanken Waffen leuchteten teuflisch rot vom Widerschein der Feuersäulen.  In der Ferne der Kaverne konnte er auch einige Drachen ausmachen, die mit ihrem Feueratem ebenfalls zu der dämonischen Beleuchtung beitrugen. Jenseits der Drachen überragte ein Drache alle anderen. Horuscal, der  gefallene Realitätsberherrscher, stand mit seinen riesigen drohend gespreizten rot schimmernden Flügeln am Ende der beachtlichen Menagerie.
Aliasan war zutiefst beeindruckt. Er hatte mit einem Wachtrupp von einer Handvoll Drachlinge zu seinem Empfang gerechnet, doch dieses grandiose Schauspiel von Feuer und Macht hätte er nicht erwartet. Ein großer schwer gepanzerter Drachling kam auf ihm aus dem nächststehenden Trupp  begleitet von zwei kleineren Wachen zu. Diese hatten ihre langen Lanzen in einer unmissverständlichen Art auf Aliasan gerichtet.

„Halt! Erkläre dich!“, zischte der große Drachling ihm entgegen.
Nun galt es vorsichtig zu sein und die Worte weise zu wählen, dachte Aliasan.
Seine Redegewandtheit hatte ihn schon aus vielen gefährlichen Situationen gerettet. Die Begegnung mit Xeromantius war bisher die spektakulärste. Als Aliasan damals die Insel von Xeromantius erreichte wurde er sofort von den Wachen des Großdrachen gefangen genommen. Nach langen Warten in den Kerkern der Insel und Verhören mit Offizieren wurde er zu Xeromantius gebracht. Dem Großdrachen hatte er in den Verhören mit der Größe und Erhabenheit der Großdrachen geschmeichelt. Als er in späteren Gesprächen mit Xeromantius noch einen Hass gegen alle Menschen vorheucheln konnte, war dieser  davon überzeugt, dass es von Vorteil sei Aliasan in seine Dienste zu nehmen. Aber  damals hatte er keiner Armee von Drachlingen und Drachen gegenüberzustehen.
„Ich bin ein Gesandter des Rates der Berherrscher. Führe mich zu deinem Herren!“,  antwortet Aliasan mir einem unüberhörbaren Befehlston voller Stolz in der Stimme.
Er durfte nicht vor den niederen Drachlingen Furcht oder Schwäche zeigen. Diese würde ihn sonst sofort als minderwertig beurteilen, und er hätte keine weitere Chance sein Ziel zu erreichen. 
„Gesandte hatten wir viele. Ich denke da drüben sind die Reste der letzten Gesandten.“, antwortete ihn der Drachlingoffizier mit voller Verachtung in der Stimme und deutete zum nächsten Knochenhaufen.
Aliasan schenkte dem keine Beachtung. Er fixierte seinen Blick starr auf Horuscal. Er wusste, dass dies den Drachling irritieren würde, wenn dieser nicht seine volle Aufmerksamkeit bekommen würde. 
„Allerdings, scheint es dieses mal anders zu sein.“, leise Zweifel schlichen sich bereits in die Stimme des Offiziers ein, „Sonst haben diese Narren immer Drachlinge oder Drachen geschickt. Aber ein Hochelf? Das ist neu. Ich denke Gebieter Horuscal sollte dies selbst beurteilen.“
Der Offizier winkte den beiden Wachen, die Aliasan in ihre Mitte nahmen. Weitere drei Wachen bezogen hinter ihnen Position. Der Offizier führte den Trupp in die Ansammlung an Drachlingen. Es bildete sich eine Gasse durch die schuppigen Drachenkörper bis zu Horuscal.
Der Großdrache stand majestätisch über allen anderen auf einem Podest aus purem Rubin. Um seine enorme Größe noch zu unterstreichen hatte er seine mächtigen rotgold schimmernden Schuppen aufgestellt.  Den Kopf mit den goldenen Hörnern stolz auf dem langen Hals tragend blickte er in die Ferne. Den kleinen sich ihm nähernden Trupp schenkte er keine Beachtung.
Auch wenn er viele Jahre im Dienste Xeromantius’ verbracht hatte, und die Erscheinung eines Großdrachens gewöhnt sein sollte, so war  Aliasan dennoch tief beeindruckt. Xeromantius verzichte auf jede Art von Schaustellung seiner Größe und Macht. Sicher hätte auch er, wenn er alle seine Wachen zusammengezogen hätte, ein ähnliches Schauspiel bieten können. Und die kühle Unnahbarkeit, die er mit seinen blaugrün silbrigen Schuppen darstellen konnte, unterstrich seine Besonderheit. Denn wo Horuscal ein Meister des Feuers zu sein schien, war Xeromantius ein Herrscher über das Eis, dessen Kristalle im Eispalast auf der Insel im hohen Norden mindestens genauso prächtig waren, wie die Feuer in Horuscals Hort.

Der kleine Trupp war am Podest angekommen.
„Nun?“, donnerte die Stimme Horuscal mit einem Flammenstoß durch die weite Halle, „Was haben wir hier? Einen weiteren Gesandten? Und was für eine lächerliche Figur. Ein Hochelf! Sind dem hohen Rat bereits die richtigen Gesandten ausgegangen, oder bin ich jetzt nicht mehr wert?“
„Erhabener Herrscher….“, hob Aliasan an. Eine Wache stieß in mit der Lanze in den Magen. Der zarte Hochelf krümmte sich vor Schmerz.
„Schweig!“, fauchte Horuscal.
Dampf quoll aus seinen Nüstern.
„Denkst du ich bin so ein einfältiger Thor? Nein! Ich kenne dich genau. Du bist Aliasan Mindmaker, der Vasall von Xeromantius. Von deinen Untaten an vielen unserer Art im Auftrag Xeromantius’ habe ich gehört. Hat der Narr nun geglaubt du könntest mich töten?“
„Nein, ich will verhandeln.“ sagte Aliasan schnell die Reaktion der Wachen im Blick behaltend.
„Verhandeln? Über was? Ich denke nicht, dass du in einer Position für Verhandlungen bist.“, höhnte Horuscal.
Aliasan spürte den Blick der Hundertschaften an Drachlingen hinter sich.	 
„Erhabener Herrscher, eure Macht erkenne ich.“, sprach Aliasan mit einem Hauch an Schmeicheln in der Stimme.
Zuviel davon und es wäre unglaubwürdig, zuwenig und er wäre bald tot. Er musste das Interesse des Drachens wecken. 
„Das wird auch gut so sein. Denn bald sollst du sie zu spüren bekommen.“ zischte der Großdrache.
„Wie ihr es befiehlt, Herr.“ schmeichelte Aliasan. „Mein Schicksal liegt in euren Händen. Doch ein Herrscher eurer Größe, sollte alles wissen, und ich besitze sehr wertvolle Informationen für euch.“
„Elfenabschaum! Meinst du nicht, dass ich deine Schmeicheleien durchschaue? Meine Folterknechte werden dir dein Wissen schon abringen.“, drohte Horuscal mit dunklen Ton.
„Das mögen sie versuchen! Ich wusste, dass es ein Himmelfahrtskommando würde, daher bin ich auf Folter vorbereitet. Sie wird mich nicht erreichen. Nein, ihr würdet mein Wissen verlieren. Dies würdet ihr in eurer Weisheit doch nicht zulassen?“, sprach Aliasan mit verstohlenen Blick.
„Selbstmord? Dazu wärst du nicht in der Lage, eitler Elf.“, verlachte ihn Horuscal, „Und ob so oder so, dein Ende käme nur etwas früher.“
„Doch wenn es früher käme, hättet ihr keinen Gewinn, weder die Freude an meinen Qualen unter der Folter, noch den Besitz wichtiger Informationen. Der Verlierer wärt ihr. Und jemand mit eurer Intelligenz ist alles, aber er ist nur ungern ein Verlierer.“, erwiderte Aliasan.
Seine Stimme war nun fast so süß wie Honig.
„Ich verliere nie!“, wütete Horuscal.
Ein mächtiger Flammenstrahl entfuhr seinem Maul.
„Bringt ihn zur Spitze. Ich werde später entscheiden, wie mit ihm zu verfahren ist.“, befahl der Großdrache den Bewachern Aliasans.


----------



## Gilmenel (10. Oktober 2009)

11.	Auf die Spitze gebracht

Der warme Wüstenwind blies ihn mit Sturmstärke fast die Kleider vom Leib. Viel Deckung blieb ihm nicht. Nachdem er ziemlich unsanft von den Drachlingen gepackt wurde, schleppten sie ihn hier herauf. Die Spitze erwies sich als ein Plateau knapp unterhalb des Gipfels des Berges. Auf drei Seiten wurde es durch den schieren Abgrund begrenzt. Die glatten schwarzen Glaswände fielen hunderte von Meter senkrecht ab. Die vierte Seite wurde beherrscht durch ein gewaltiges schwarzes Tor, durch das Horuscal aufrecht hätte gehen können. Vermutlich war dies auch der Ausblick des Drachens und sein Startplatz. Viele Kratzspuren im Boden des Plateaus konnten ihren Ursprung durch harte riesige Drachenklauen nicht verbergen. Über den Tor war nur noch eine einzige lange dünne Felsnadel. Aliasan kauerte sich in eine kleine Nische, die eine kleinere Tür bot, die in das große Tor eingebaut war. Diese hatte sich in den letzten dutzend Tagen, die er bereits hier verbrachte, nur geöffnet, wenn die Drachlinge ihm schlammiges Wasser und ein Stück schimmliges Brot gebracht hatten.  
Soweit war aber dennoch alles mehr oder weniger nach Plan verlaufen, dachte er in seiner Einsamkeit. Er war sehr zufrieden damit noch am Leben zu sein, und das Interesse Horuscals an ihm geweckt zu haben. Er musste sich jedoch eingestehen, dass seine Taktik verzweifelt war. Aber er war auch erstaunt, wie simpel doch diese Großdrachen zu manipulieren waren. Doch der Rest würde nun schwer. Alles hing nun von Horuscal ab. 
Aliasan hatte viel Zeit darüber nachzudenken, wie sich seine bisherigen Funde kombinieren liesen. Er wusste nun, dass es Drachen gab, die die Realität beeinflussen konnten, wie es keiner der fünf bekannten Schwärme konnte. Aber was er fand verwunderte ihn. Bis jetzt schienen die Drachen allen Schwärmen zu entstammen. Es war sehr ungewöhnlich.
Sie schienen sich auch alle zu kennen, obwohl sie keinen eigenen Schwarm bilden könnten. Xeromantius sprach von seinen Brüdern und Schwestern. Meinte er damit die des blauen Schwarms, oder die Mitglieder der Realitätsbeherrscher. Aliasan war sich sicher, dass alle diese Drachen den Berherrschern angehörten. Er hatte ihre Ratsversammlungen oft belauscht, doch keinen Blick auf die Teilnehmer werfen können. Bis jetzt waren ihm ein blauer, roter und ein vermutlich schwarzer Drache als Mitglieder der Berherrscher bekannt. Die Farbe Locutians war allerdings nicht sicher. Er konnte bisher bei Xeromantius nichts über ihn erfahren. Wenn er wirklich dem schwarzen Schwarm angehören sollte, dann wäre dies von beträchtlicher Auswirkung.
‚Vielleicht ist alles ein Plan der Brut von Todes...’, dachte Aliasan und erschrak bei dem Gedanken.

Das Schloss der kleinen Türe wurde aufgesperrt. Er erhob sich und wich einige Schritte zurück. Die kleine Tür öffnete sich. Ein Drachlingoffizier betrat das Plateau gefolgt von einem Trupp Soldaten.
„Zurück!“, herrschte ihn der Drachling an.
Dem Drachling nachzugeben wäre ein Symbol der Schwäche, dachte Aliasan und blieb stehen. Der Offizier nickte den Soldaten kurz zu. Diese ergriffen Aliasan und zehrten ihn weiter vom Tor weg. Ein dunkles Rumoren erfühlte nun das Plateau. Das gewaltige Tor öffnete sich langsam. Horuscal schritt mit voller Größe und hoch erhobenen Hauptes durch das Tor. Der Boden zitterte unter seinen Schritten.
Er winkte mit seiner mächtigen Vorderklaue dem Offizier zu. Dieser salutierte kurz und zog sich mit seinem Trupp in den Berg zurück. Das Tor schloss sich hinter ihnen. Sie waren alleine.
„Nun, Elf?“, dröhnte Horuscal, „Wie gefällt dir dein Gemach?“
‚Ironie bei einem Drachen?’ dachte Aliasan.
„Du wirst eine lange Zeit hier bleiben. Solange bist du freiwillig um Gnade bettelst und von dir aus alles sagst. Du siehst, es gibt auch subtilere Methoden neben der reinen Gewaltanwendung. Doch wenn du an meine Milde appellierst, dann kann ich dich auch gleich für immer von den Qualen der Einsamkeit und deines elenden kleinen Lebens erlösen.“, zischte der Drache.
„Mächtiger Horuscal, ich werde nicht betteln. Eure Weisheit hat euch einmal wieder die richtige Art und Weise zur Lösung des Problems gezeigt.“, schmeichelte Aliasan dem Drachen.
„Problem? Du stellst für mich kein Problem dar. Es sind diese Narren vom Rat der Berherrscher, die ein Problem sind. Aber auch nicht für mich, sondern für uns alle.“, sagte er verächtlich.
Das Gesicht des Großdrachen verfinsterte sich.
„Und wenn ich dir sagen würde, dass ich es genauso empfinde?“, diente sich Aliasan schnell an.
„Du kleiner Gernegroß! Was weist du über den Rat?“, verhöhnte ihn der Drache und brach in Gelächter aus. 
„Mehr als du weist, edler Horuscal. Denn wo sich die Großen treffen, werden meistens die Kleinen ignoriert.“, sagte Aliasan mit listvoller Stimme.
„So, so, ein kleiner Spion bist du also. Meinst du, du könntest so mein Vertrauen und meinen Respekt gewinnen?“, antwortete der Drache voller Verachtung für Aliasan.
„Nein, Herr und Meister.“, verbeugte sich Aliasan.
„Aber du hast Recht. Ich bin dem Rat schon sehr lange ferngeblieben, und es wäre vermutlich auch nicht klug dort zu erscheinen.“, gestand Horuscal. 
„Das ist weise, aber ihr erfahrt so nur sehr wenig aus dem Rat.“, erwähnte Aliasan fast beiläufig.
„Was soll ich von den Narren wissen wollen?“, donnerte Horuscal voller Zorn.
„O edler Horuscal. Sie sind gewiss Narren. Denn wer außer einem Narr könnte versuchen …“. Aliasan zögerte. 
„Sprich weiter!“, ein Feuerstrahl aus Horuscals Schnauze fegte über das Plateau.
„Nun, mächtiger Horuscal, der Rat wünscht euren Tot.“, sagte Aliasan mit ruhiger Stimme.
Das Plateau erbebte unter dem donnernden Gelächter Horuscals.
„Und dazu schicken sie dich? Um mich zu töten? Narren! Das reicht gar nicht aus, um Sie zu beschreiben.“, höhnte der Drache, „ Wer sollte mich nun noch hintern, dich sofort zu deinen Ahnen zu schicken?“

Aliasan erschrak. Hatte er einen Fehler gemacht? Er musste mit noch mehr Vorsicht vorgehen, aber auch mit List und Tücke. Lange hatte er den Umgang mit Großdrachen bei Xeromantius und den anderen Drachen in dessen Hort geübt. Doch Horuscal war anders. Er gab sich nicht ellenlangen Diskussionen hin. Er traf seine eigenen Entscheidungen ohne einen Rat einzuberufen, wie Xeromantius es gerne tat, und diese schienen momentan nicht zu Aliasans Vorteil auszufallen.
„Euer Spion im Rat der Berherrscher.“, sagte Aliasan ruhig.
Er musste den Schrecken in seiner Stimme verstecken. Horuscal stutze. Sein mächtiger Körper verharrte regungslos. Aliasan gönnte sich ein kleines triumphales Lächeln.
„Nun, Horuscal. Es war nicht einfach ihn zu entdecken. Aber sobald ich den Auftrag erhielt dich zu töten, habe ich meine Untersuchungen verstärkt. Dich töten wegen zwei Drachen, die du getötet hast? Lächerlich! Xeromantius und ich selbst haben mehr getötet. Und als ich dann auf die Spuren des Spions kam, fügte sich das Bild zusammen, dass es zwei rivalisierende Lager der Berherrscher gibt.“, erklärte Aliasan rasch.
„O du Narr! Denkst du nicht, dass dies Wissen nun nur ein Grund mehr ist dich zu töten?“, zischte Horuscal.
„Das magst du gerne tun. Nur wenn ich sterbe, wird dein Spion auch sterben. Dafür habe ich gesorgt.“, drohte Aliasan dem Drachen.
„Er ist ein vernachlässigbares Opfer.“, sagte Horuscal mit einer abfälligen Geste seiner riesigen Vorderklauen.
„Wirklich? Dann sollte es dir ja ein Leichtes sein, wieder einen Spion zu schicken. Ich denke aber, so einfach wird das nicht. Auch dafür habe ich gesorgt.“, verlachte Aliasan den Großdrachen, „Du siehst es wäre besser mich am Leben zu lassen.“
„Dann schau dich nun gut um in deinem Heim für die nächsten Jahrzehnte bis zu deinem natürlichen Tot. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich darauf solange warten muss.“, sagte der Drache.
„Zum Warten hast du auch keine Zeit, denn wenn ich mich nicht bis zum nächsten Sonnenbrunnenfest melde, wird dein Spion enttarnt. Du hast also nur sehr wenig Zeit.“, enthüllte Aliasan dem Großdrachen, „Und mach dir keine Mühe meine Kontaktleute zu finden. Es ist wird dir nicht gelingen.“ 
„Ich sehe, dass wohl ich der Narr war.“ sagte Horuscal und schüttelte seinen mächtigen Kopf, „Ein kleiner naseweiser Elf vernichtet die Arbeit der Bewahrer des Realen.“
„Arbeit?“, verhöhnte Aliasan den Drachen, und hoffte damit nicht zu weit gegangen zu sein, „Andere Drachen töten, weil sie anderer Meinung sind?“

Horuscal richtete sich auf und spreizte seine mächtigen Flügel. Ein gewaltiger Feuerstoß aus seinen Nüstern fegte knapp über Aliasan hinweg. 
„Einfältiger Elf, ist dein Verstand wirklich so klein?“, zischte Horuscal, „Bist du durch die Ränkespiele Xeromantius’ bereits so blind, dass du den wahren Kern des Problems nicht siehst?“
Aliasan blieb regungslos stehen. Er durfte nun keine Regung zeigen.
„Es gibt mehr als nur eine Weisheit. Die Realitätsberherrscher irren sich. Ihre Versuche mit der Realität der Welt zu spielen müssen gestoppt werden.“, donnerte der Großdrache mit deutlicher Missbilligung in seiner Stimme.
„Was geschehen ist, ist bereits geschehen. Leider mussten meine beiden Artgenossen sterben, aber sie waren dabei die Realitätslinien empfindlich zu stören.“, ein Hauch von Trauer lief über sein Gesicht.
„Aber wenn die Welt zum Guten geändert wird? Vielleicht kann dadurch viel Übel und Tot verhindert werden?“, sagte Aliasan.
„Die Welt ist, wie sie ist. Kein Wesen hat das Recht sie zu ändern. Was wissen die Berherrscher wie sich ihre Änderungen auswirken?“, dozierte Horuscal nun deutlich ruhiger.
„Jede ihre Änderungen hat Auswirkungen auf das Jetzt und die Zukunft. Wie wollen diese Narren dies alles überwachen? Die Kaskade die sie hier aufbauen wird zur Lawine, die sie und uns alle begraben wird.“,  philosophierte der Drache. 
Aliasan konnte Horuscal insgeheim nur zustimmen. Er dachte selbst oft darüber nach mit welchem Recht sich diese selbsternannten Realitätsberherrscher und deren Rat sich in die Geschicke der Welt einmischten. Denn nur weil sie die Fähigkeit dazu hatten, war sicherlich keine ausreichende Begründung. Denn, dass sie diese besassen, stand im krassen Widerspruch zu den Aspekten.  
‚Wo liegt der Sinn und Zweck all dessen?’, dachte Aliasan.
Sicherlich wusste kein Elf, Zwerg oder Mensch von den Aktivitäten der Realitätsberherrscher. Nur er alleine kannte die Spitze des Eisberges. Aber war es es wert der Sache noch weiter auf den Grund zu gehen? Was wussten die Aspekte? Er hatte die Information, nach der er ursprünglich gesucht hatte. Das weitere Vorgehen müsste er nun anders planen. Die Auswirkungen waren für ihn alleine nicht mehr bewältigbar. Es war an der Zeit den Drachen lebe wohl zu sagen, und nach Hause zurückzukehren.
„Mächtiger Horuscal, deine Argumente überzeugen mich. Ich habe auch schon oft darüber nachgedacht. Was du und die Deinen tun und planen, ist sicherlich von Vorteil für alle. Ich werde dich unterstützen, so gut ich es vermag.“, sagte Aliasan mit einer tiefen Verbeugung.
„Glaubst du wir geben viel auf einen Überläufer?“, zweifelte Horuscal mit tiefer Stimme, „Aber es mag sein, dass du uns jetzt nützlich sein kannst. Kehre zum Hort Xeromantius’ zurück und überbringe unserem Kontakt eine Nachricht. Aber sei sicher, dass wir dich finden werden, solltest du uns hintergehen.“
Er hatte mit vollen Einsatz gespielt, und jetzt ein Unentschieden erspielt. Den Auftrag Xeromantius hatte er also nicht erfüllt. Horuscal zu töten war unmöglich. Sein eigenes Leben hatte er aber gerettet. Dies war Aliasan momentan Gewinn genug. Er könnte diese Anormalie in den Drachenschwärmen weiter erforschen. Ausserdem hatte er von der Abspaltung der Bewahrer des Realen von Realitätsberherrscher erfahren. Er würde sich dies für zukünftige Aktionen merken. Vielleicht ergab sich hier ein Schlüssel zur Lösung des Problems.

Ein Trupp Drachlinge brachte ihn an die Grenze von Horuscals Reich. Nachdem ihm der Offizier des Trupps die versiegelte und wohl auch verschlüsselte Nachricht für den Spion übergeben hatte, verschwand der Trupp langsam in der Dämmerung der einbrechenden Nacht. Er bezweifelte aber, dass er unbeobachtet war. Hoch in der Luft war ihm öfter die Silhouette eines Drachens aufgefallen. Vermutlich würde dieser ihn mit seinen scharfen Augen noch etwas länger beobachten. Es blieb ihm daher momentan keine andere Wahl, als den Weg zum Hort Xeromantius’ einzuschlagen. Sobald er nicht mehr beobachtet werden würde, würde er aufbrechen Locutian zu finden. Seine Abstammung musste geklärt werden.


----------



## Gilmenel (10. Oktober 2009)

12.	Die Flucht beginnt

Es war eine schäbige Herberge am Rande der Straße. Reisende stiegen hier wohl nur ab, wenn sie keine andere Wahl hatten. Das einstöckige mit Gras gedeckte Haus hatte bestimmt bessere Zeit erlebt. Putz und Fachwerk waren auch bereits eng mit dem Verfall befreundet. Es war daher ein Wunder, dass der Gastwirt die Herberge noch betrieb. Aber statt sich darüber zu wundern, wie er sich seinen Lebensunterhalt verdingte, mieden alle lieber diesen Ort.
Aliasan verharrte an der Tür der Herberge, und musterte den Türrahmen. Im Vergleich zum Rest der Herberge war dieser in einem überraschend guten Zustand. Leichte Schnitzereien verschiedener Tiere zierten ihn. Der Drache, der eine Weltkugel hielt, fiel daher nicht auf, wenn man dieses Zeichen nicht deuten konnte. Aliasan trat ein.
Der Gastraum der Herberge flackerte im Licht des Kaminfeuers. Die Herberge war simpel ausgestattet. Das spärliche Mobiliar bildeten einige wenige klapprige Stühle, die nicht zum Sitzen einluden, an Tischen, welche einen zögern ließen seine Mahlzeiten darauf zu stellen. Rechts vom Eingang war das Reich des Gastwirts mit der Theke.  Im Hintergrund führten eine Türe in die Küche und eine wackelig anmutende Holztreppe steil nach oben.
Aliasan schaute sich um. Ein Irrtum war ausgeschlossen. Dies musste es sein. Er musterte den ältlichen Mann hinter der Theke, der ein Glas mit einem Tuch reinigte. Er schien früher sehr kräftig gewesen zu sein. Nun war jedoch an die Stelle von Muskeln Fett getreten. Seinen Kopf zierte kein einziges Haar, doch sein Schnauzbart war enorm, und endete in langen nach außen gezwirbelten Spitzen. Er trug eine einfache Leinenkleidung unter seiner speckigen braunen Lederschürze.   
„Was wünscht ihr hier, Fremder!“, raunte ihn der Mann mit einer Stimme an, die wie eine Raspel klang.
Aliasan griff in seine Tasche. Mit einer raschen Bewegung hielt er das Amulett Xeromantius’ vor sich. Ein greller weißer Blitz ging von ihm aus. Für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde verschwand der Mann hinter der Bar, und ein Drachling war zu sehen.
„Gut, gut. Ich denke wir brauchen das nicht weiter, Herr.“, sagte der Gastwirt, „Wie kann ich dem hohen Herrn von Diensten sein?“
„Ich habe hier eine wichtige Nachricht an unser beider Gebieter. Sorge dafür, dass sie ihn so schnell wie möglich erreicht.“, befahl Aliasan als er den als Wirt getarnten Drachling einen Umschlag übergab und ohne weiteres Zögern die Herberge verlies. 

Er musste nun so schnell wie möglich seine Spuren verwischen und untertauchen. Der Drachling hier sollte der letzte seiner Art gewesen sein, der Aliasan gesehen haben sollte. Er wusste, dass Xeromantius vor Wut toben würde, wenn er den Inhalt des Umschlages lesen würde. Darin hatte er, neben dem detaillierten Bericht der Geschehnisse in Horuscals Hort, auch seine Absicht niedergeschrieben, nun nicht mehr im Dienste Xeromantius stehen zu wollen. Er hoffte aber, dass seine letzten Worte Xeromantius ihn gegenüber besänftigen würden, und sein Zorn auf andere zielt. Was dann dabei aus dem Spion Horuscals werden würde, dessen Namen er ans Ende seines Briefes geschrieben hatte, war ihm einerlei. Da er nicht immer in seinem Tarnumhang leben konnte, musste er einen Unterschlupf finden.
Er wusste, dass der Tag kommen würde, an dem er Xeromantius verlassen würde, darum hatte er heimlich für Zuflüchte und Goldvorräte vorgesorgt. Von der Herberge folgte er der Straße. Er wollte seine Tarnung durch einen Kampf mit Wildtieren nicht riskieren, die es hier in der Savanne reichlich gab. So sehr er es auch ersehnte seine Schritte zur der nahe gelegenen nächsten Zuflucht zu wenden, so musste er sich doch zuerst auf eine lange Wanderung machen, um seine Spuren zu verwischen. Er musste ein Geist werden. Jemand den man hier und da eventuell gesehen haben könnte. Nirgends durfte er lange verweilen. Erst danach konnte er sich in einer der Zuflüchte niederlassen.

Die Nachricht konnte Xeromantius noch nicht erreicht haben, denn sein Weg in die Jagdgründe der Tauren verlief ungestört. Dies war sicherlich ein unerwarteter Landstrich für den Aufenthalt eines Hochelfs, und würde sich daher vorzüglich zur Verwirrung der Verfolger eignen. Außerdem hatte er hier etwas zu klären.
In einem kleinen Wäldchen vor einer Taurensiedlung legte er seinen Tarnumhang ab, und ging in Richtung des Aufzugs, der den Tafelberg hinaufführte, auf dessen Plateau die Tauren mit dem Aufbau einer spärlichen Siedllung begannen. Wie er es erwartet hatte, wurde der Aufzug bewacht. 
„Halt!“, befahl die Taurenwache und verwehrte ihm mit ihrer Hellebarde den Zugang zum Aufzug.
Aliasan blieb stehen, verbeugte sich kurz und sagte, „Ehre den Ahnen. Bitte gewährt mir Zutritt. Mein Name ist Shatael Sonnenzorn. Mein Weg führt mich zu Gromzug Wisselspring in geschäftlichen Dingen.“
„Wartet hier!“, raunzte die Wache, und drehte sich zu dem Wachoffizier hinter ihr.
Der Wachoffizier nickte kurz. Eine weitere Wache trat heran.
„Diese Wache wird euch zu Wisselspring geleiten um eure Absichten zu klären.“, sagte die erste Wache nun.
Aliasan betrat in Begleitung der Wache den Aufzug. Vom Ausgang des Aufzugs war es nicht weit bis zur Hütte, die Wisselspring als Geschäft diente. 
„Wisselspring!“ schrie die Wache vor dem Geschäft. 
„Jo!“ tönte eine Reibeisenstimme aus der Hütte.
„Komm raus. Hier ist ein Fremder der dich besuchen will!“, rief die Wache so laut, dass man es wohl über den ganzen Tafelberg hörte.
Ein kleiner grüner Goblin trat vor die Hütte. Sein Wams glänzte golden.
„A…..“, räusperte sich der Goblin, „Shatael! Endlich!“
„Du kennst diesen Elf?“, raunzte die Wache.
„Ja, ich kenne ihn. Er bringt mir wichtige Nachrichten von meinen Geschäften in der Heimat. Sie sind wichtig zum Aufbau eurer neuen Siedlung.“, sagte der Goblin mit voller Überzeugungskraft.
„Gut. Du bist nun für seine Taten hier verantwortlich.“, sprach die Wache und verlies sie.

„Schnell! Komm rein!“, sagte der Goblin und gestikulierte wild in Richtung der Hüttentür.
Im Inneren der Hütte sagte er etwas beruhigter, „So, so, Aliasan. Ist die Zeit nun gekommen? Was für eine Zeit hast du dir aber dafür ausgesucht?“
„Ich grüße dich Gromzug. Wie gehen die Geschäfte?“, sprach Aliasan mit einem Augenzwinkern.
„Schlecht wie immer. Die Zeiten sind düster.“, sagte Gromzug.
Aliasan schenkte dieser Aussage natürlich keinen Glauben, denn er wusste, dass ein Goblin seinen Profit selbst aus dem Nichts schlagen konnte.
„Es liegt Krieg in der Luft.“, flüsterte der Goblin, „Die Völker versuchen alle ihren eigenen Vorteil zu suchen. Der Kampf ist dabei ein sehr beliebtes Mittel. Und als ob dies noch nicht reichen würde, hört man Gerüchte von einer bevorstehenden Bedrohung durch eine fremde finstere Macht. Sag selbst, welcher ehrliche Goblin kann in solchen wirren Zeiten gute Geschäfte machen?“
„Jeder Goblin.“, schmunzelte Aliasan, „Krieg bedeutet den höchsten Profit, weil ihr alle Seiten bedient.“
„Wenn wir uns nicht schon solange kennen würden, und ich nicht in deiner Schuld stünde, würde ich sofort die Wache rufen und dich als Spion abführen lassen,  alter Freund.“, feixte der Goblin.
„Gut, dann könnte die Wache gleich zwei Spione abführen.“, erwiderte Aliasan.
„Nun, genug gescherzt. So, du hast also deinen Drachen verlassen?“,  sagte Gromzug.
Seine Stimme verfinsterte sich.
„Ja, ich hatte keine andere Wahl.“, antworte in Aliasan bitter, „Nun ist es an der Zeit dein Versprechen einzulösen, Gromzug.“
„Du musst mich nicht daran erinnern. Ein Goblin! Ein Wort!“, versicherte ihn Gromzug.
‚Wohl eher: Ein Goblin! Viele Wörter! Je nach Bezahlung.’, dachte Aliasan schmunzelnd für sich.

„Ich habe alles in die Wege geleitet, als ich deine Nachricht bekam.“, erklärte Gromzug ihn.
„Gut, denn leider musste ich diese sehr kurz fassen bevor ich Xeromantius verlies. Ich muss nun viel reisen.“, nickte Aliasan.
„Wenn ich dir einen Rat geben darf, dann meide dabei die Nachtelfen hier in Kalimdor. Ich denke diese sind nicht gut auf euch Hochelfen zu sprechen.“
„Das macht die Wegwahl schwer. Aber ich glaube es reicht, wenn ich ihre Hauptgebiete meide.“
„Das mag gehen. Wohin willst du als nächstes reisen?“, fragte Gromzug.
„Alter Freund, es ist besser du weist das nicht.“, legte ihn Aliasan eindringlich nahe.
„Sicher.“, seufzte der Goblin, „Gut genug geschwätzt. Zum Geschäft.“
„Geschäft?“, wunderte sich Aliasan.
„Oh, nur eine alte Goblingewohnheit. Keine Aktion ohne Profit.“, sprach Gromzug, „ Ich habe alles so gut ich es in diesen Zeiten konnte ausgeführt und herbeigebracht. In den Ställen am Fuß des Hochplateaus steht ein schnelles Pferd. Und der Rest … Moment!“
Der Goblin ging zur Hüttentür und verschloss sie. Anschließend holte er einen sehr filigranen Schlüssel aus seiner Wamstasche heraus und ging auf einen Holzbalken der Hütte zu. Wenn man genau hinschaute, so konnte man mit viel Mühe das kleine Schlüsselloch in einem Astloch erkennen.
Die Wand neben den Balken sprang auf. Gromzug öffnete die Geheimtür. Der Schacht dahinter war kaum groß genug für einen Goblin.  Eine Leiter führte nach unten.
„Nach dir Aliasan!“ grinste der Goblin. Aliasan zwängte sich in den engen Schacht und stieg die Leiter in den geheimen Keller hinunter. Der Goblin folgte ihn und zog die Geheimtür hinter ihnen zu.

„Wie ich sehe machst du keinen Profit in diesen düsteren Zeiten.“, erheiterte sich Aliasan und deute auf die Waffen, die sich in dem Keller bis zu dessen Decke stapelten. 
„Nur eine unbedeutende kleine Lieferung.“, winkte der Goblin ab, „Das Wichtigste in diesem Keller ist dort.“ Gromzug deutete auf eine schwere schwarze Truhe die mit vielen Schlössern gesichert war.
„Ich hoffe du hast alle Schlüssel, Aliasan.“, sagte der Goblin.
„Schlüssel? Nein. Zu dieser Truhe gibt es keine Schlüssel.“, sinnierte Aliasan, und ging zu der Truhe. Er legte seine Hände an zwei unauffällige Stellen der Truhe, und begann einen Zauberspruch. Die Wände der Truhe wurden transparent, und boten Aliasans Hand keinen Widerstand als er die Gegenstände herausnahm.  Der Goblin sah mit großen Augen zu.
„Endlich, wieder Macht!“,  triumphierte Aliasan als er seinen Stab in die Höhe hielt. Der rote Kristall an der Spitze begann zu leuchten, und seine vier kleineren Begleiter ihn zu umrunden.


----------



## Gilmenel (10. Oktober 2009)

13.	Alle gegen Einen

&#8222;Nun, alter Narr! Dein Plan hat versagt!&#8220;, triumphierte Horuscal.
&#8222;Ich bin geneigt das zuzugeben, denn leider sehe ich dich immer noch am Leben.&#8220;, entgegnete Xeromantius angewidert.
Die beiden Großdrachen umrundeten sich argwöhnisch. Keiner lies den anderen auch nur einen Moment unbeobachtet. Die Ratskammer der Berherrscher bot beiden Immunität. Dennoch waren sie sich bewusst, dass jeder von ihnen den kleinsten Vorteil nutzen würde. Doch waren sie sich auch der Armee an Drachlingen und Drachen gewiss, die außerhalb der Ratskammer auf ihren Gebieter warteten. Sollte nur einer wieder erscheinen, so würde der Kampf heftig und für beide Seiten verlustreich werden.
&#8222;Aber wenigstens hast du meine Nachricht erhalten, und warst so klug dem Treffen zuzustimmen.&#8220;, sagte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Nun mein Kundschafter konnte mir nichts mehr sagen. Doch deine Botschaft haben wir in den tausenden von Eisstücken gefunden, in die er zerborsten ist, als in dein Bote auf meinen Hort fallen lies.&#8220;, amüsierte sich Horuscal und blies eine kleine Flamme aus seinen Nüstern
&#8222;Es war die einfachste Methode dir deinen Spion wieder zurückzuschicken.&#8220;, sagte Xeromantius.
Er spreizte seine mächtigen blaugrünen Schuppen so, dass zwischen ihnen eisige blaue Funken sprangen.
&#8222;Sei versichert. Der Kundschafter war ein kleines Opfer. Wir Bewahrer des Realen werden nicht aufgeben.&#8220;, versprach Horuscal drohend.
&#8222;Das werden wir sehen. Aber momentan gibt es wichtigere Dinge.&#8220;, sagte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Ja, deshalb bin ich gekommen, Xeromantius. Wir beide wurden hintergangen.&#8220;, nickte Horuscal.
&#8222;Du wurdest nur betrogen.&#8220;, flüsterte Xeromantius, und fuhr laut fort, &#8222;Ich wurde verraten. Nein, wir alle, Berherrscher und Bewahrer, wir alle wurden verraten!&#8220;
&#8222;Nun, das ist weit gegriffen. Wir haben lediglich einen unbedeutenden Kundschafter verloren. Das ist wahrlich kein großer Verrat.&#8220;, höhnte Horuscal.
&#8222;Zu dem es auch nicht gekommen wäre, hätte der Elf seinen Auftrag ausgeführt.&#8220;, entgegnete Xeromantius kühl.
&#8222;Mich zu töten!&#8220;, lachte Horuscal, &#8222;Dazu hätte er nicht die Macht gehabt.&#8220;
&#8222;Doch, die und das Wissen dazu hatte er.&#8220;, versicherte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Wie sollte er? So ein winziger Schwächling wie er. Wie hätte er &#8230;&#8220;, Horuscal stutzte.
Ein riesiger Feuerstoß entfuhr seinen Nüstern.
&#8222;Ihr Narren! Habt ihr ihm etwa unser Geheimnis verraten?&#8220;, donnerte Horuscal.
&#8222;Ja. Es erschien uns die einzige Möglichkeit dich los zu werden.&#8220;, antwortete Xeromantius ruhig.

&#8222;Ich wusste nicht, dass es so einfältige Großdrachen gibt. Aber nun habt ihr Realitätsberherrscher unser aller Todesurteil gesprochen. Das Geheimnis unserer Fähigkeiten in der Hand ausgerechnet dieses Elfs.&#8220;, erboste sich Horuscal.
&#8222;Es ist geschehen. Leider können wir es nicht mehr rückgängig machen.&#8220;, sagte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Ja, darüber habt ihr nicht nachgedacht in eurem Wahn die Realität der Welt zu ändern.&#8220;, höhnte Horuscal.
&#8222;Die Korrekturen müssen sein. So befiehlt es unser aller Meister.&#8220;, belehrte ihn Xeromantius, &#8222;Nur können wir uns leider nicht selbst korrigieren.&#8220;
&#8222;Der, der die Realität verändert, ist real unveränderbar.&#8220;, dozierte Horuscal zurück, &#8222;Das ihr diesen Leitspruch vergessen konntet, den euer Meister hier in dieser Halle in großen Buchstaben mit Feuer in die Wände eingebrannt hat.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja. In der Tat das haben wir.&#8220;, resignierte Xeromantius, &#8222;Deshalb müssen wir nun handeln.&#8220;
&#8222;Wir? Nein, ihr müsstet das. Aber leider habt ihr Größenwahnsinnigen uns alle in Gefahr gebracht. Mir bleibt also nichts anderes übrig, als momentan mit euch an einen Strang zu ziehen, bis die Gefahr vorüber ist.&#8220;, sagte Horuscal abfällig.
&#8222;Wir haben gehofft, dass du die Notwendigkeit einsehen würdest.&#8220;, antwortete Xeromantius erleichtert, &#8222;Vielleicht findest du auch zurück zum Pfad des Meisters.&#8220;
&#8222;Das glaube ich nicht.&#8220;, schnaubte Horuscal, &#8222;Nun lass uns beginnen das Problem zu lösen.&#8220;.
&#8222;Gut. Ich erhielt vor zwei Tagen eine Botschaft Aliasans, die er einen meiner Außenposten übergeben hat. Leider hat dieser die Situation nicht richtig gedeutet, sondern war davon überzeugt, dass der Elf ein Sonderbotschafter des Rates in geheimer Mission war. Seither habe ich leider jede Spur von ihm verloren.&#8220;, erklärte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Dein Ränkespiel hat sich gegen dich gewandt.&#8220;, erwiderte Horuscal sarkastisch, &#8222;Nun, ich weis mehr als du über den Verbleib deines treulosen Vasallen. Als er mich verließ, blieb ihm eine meiner treuesten Kundschafterinnen auf den Fersen. Sie hat ihn beobachtet, wie er deinen ehemaligen Außenposten aufsuchte.&#8220;
Horuscal gönnte sich eine kurze rhetorische Pause.

&#8222;Ehemalig?&#8220;, entfuhr es Xeromantius.
&#8222;Ja. Meine Kundschafterin hat dafür gesorgt, dass du keine Informationen mehr von dort bekommen wirst. Die Savanne wird bald die verkohlten Überreste überwuchert haben.&#8220;, triumphierte Horuscal.
Der mächtige Körper Xeromantius&#8217; bebte vor Zorn. Er spie einen enormen Eisstoß vor Wut.
&#8222;Nun, der Narr meinte sein Tarnumhang würde ihn schützen, doch hat er vergessen, dass das Amulett, das du ihm gabst, ihn für jeden Drachen auf Meilen aufspürbar macht.&#8220;, fuhr Horuscal unbeeindruckt fort.
&#8222;Warum hat ihn dann deine Kundschafterin nicht getötet?&#8220;, rätselte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Du Thor! Damals war uns sein Wissen unbekannt. Denkst du, er hätte sonst meinen Hort lebend verlassen?&#8220;, erboste sich Horuscal.
&#8222;Nein. Vermutlich hätte er das nicht.&#8220;, gestand Xeromantius.
&#8222;Deshalb hat sie ihn nur verfolgt. Er nahm den Weg zu einer Taurensiedlung. Meine Späherin beobachtete wie er dort einen Goblin traf. Es ist gut, dass ausgerechnet meine beste Späherin ihn verfolgte. Sie nahm die Form eines Tauren an und beobachtete das Geschehen. Als dein abtrünniger Handlanger den Goblin wieder verließ, besorgte sie sich von diesen die Informationen über die Vorgänge in dessen Hütte.&#8220;
&#8222;Hast du keine Bedenken, dass der Goblin Aliasan warnt?&#8220;, sorgte sich Xeromantius.
Horuscal brach in schallendes Gelächter aus.
&#8222;Die Tauren werden nun wieder Platz für eine neue Hütte haben, nachdem sie die verbrannten Überreste der alten beseitigt haben. Ob darin von dem Goblin viel übrig geblieben ist, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.&#8220;, triumphierte Horuscal, &#8222;Und nun, du Narr, magst du noch mehr an deinen Plan mich zu töten verzweifeln. Wer denkst du, war dein Handlanger?&#8220;
&#8222;Ein gelehrter Hochelf, der auf der Suche nach Wissen über uns war.&#8220;, antwortete Xeromantius.
&#8222;Du hast ihn wohl nie überprüft?&#8220;, setzte Horuscal nach.
&#8222;Nein. Dazu bestand kein Grund. Er war schwach und hatte nur Fetzen am Leib als er zu meinem Hort kam. Ich sah keine Gefahr in ihm.&#8220;, sagte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Einfältiger, eitler Tropf! Wie kann man nur so leichtsinnig sein.&#8220;, erzürnte sich Horuscal, &#8222;Der Goblin beschrieb meiner Späherin alle Gegenstände, die Aliasan einer Zaubertruhe entnahm, die er für ihn besorgte. Sie enthielt auch einen Stab. Einen Stab wie ihn bei den Hochelfen nur Magiemagister des ersten Sanktums tragen.&#8220;
&#8222;Magister? Aliasan? Des ersten Sanktums?&#8220;, flüsterte Xeromantius mit der Verzweiflung ringend.
&#8222;Ja. Außerdem ist er Mitglied des inneren Zirkels der Kirin Tor. Und nun da er wieder in vollen Besitz seiner Ausrüstung ist, benötigen wir schon eine kleine Armee, um ihn im offenen Kampf bezwingen zu können.&#8220;
&#8222;In der Tat, das sind schlechte Neuigkeiten.&#8220;, resignierte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Nur für dich. Ich denke deine Brüder und Schwestern von Rat werden hierzu schon noch ihr Urteil über dich fällen, wenn es nicht dein Meister selbst tut. Doch das löst unser Problem nicht.&#8220;, sagte Horuscal.
&#8222;Es gibt keine Lösung.&#8220;, flüsterte Xeromantius.
&#8222;Du, der versucht hast mich hinterlistig zu töten, siehst keine  Lösung?&#8220;,  fragte Horuscal.
&#8222;Wir können ihn nicht offen besiegen, und wir wissen nicht wo er ist.&#8220; antwortete Xeromantius.
&#8222;Nein, das können wir nicht, aber wir können ihn beseitigen. Heimlich. Meine Späherin erwartet dazu nur meinen Befehl.&#8220;, triumphierte Horuscal nun endgültig.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. Oktober 2009)

14.	Flucht ohne Ende?

Der Gebirgspfad war schmal und steil. Bis zum Fuß der Berge hatte ihn das Pferd des Goblins gute Dienste erwiesen, und ihn schnell von der Taurensiedlung fort getragen. Er lies es nur ungern zurück, doch war er ohne es ungebundener und konnte sich bei Bedarf verstohlener bewegen. Er war sich sicher, dass es den Weg zurück in seinen Stall finden würde. Ein Pferd, das ohne Reiter zurückkommt, würde auch Raum für genügend Vermutungen bieten, was seinem Reiter wohl widerfahren sei. Es würde ein weiterer Stein im Puzzle seines arrangierten Verschwindens sein.
Bis jetzt war er ungehindert vorangekommen. Den Herausforderungen der Natur hier in den Bergen war er mehr als gewachsen. Gromzug hatte wirklich für alles gesorgt, als er die Satteltaschen des Pferdes gepackt hatte, dachte Aliasan als er bei einer kurzen Pause an der Flasche mit Trichterwindentau nippte. Er wollte sie gerade wieder verstauen, als die Stimme Gromzugs aus der Satteltasche kam. Sie wiederholte immer wieder, „Wichtige Nachricht! Wichtige Nachricht!“
Aliasan untersuchte den Inhalt der Tasche. Die Stimme kam aus einem kleinen grauen Metallkästchen, an dessen Oberseite ein Knopf rot blinkte. Es überraschte ihn nicht weiter, da die Goblins neben den Gnomen die besten Ingenieure waren. Er drückte auf den blinkenden Knopf.
„Hallo alter Freund!“, erklang die Stimme Gromzugs, „Wenn du diese Nachricht bekommst, dann bin ich vermutlich schon im Goblinparadies Handel treiben. Ich habe damit gerechnet, seit ich deine Nachricht erhielt, und meine Vorbereitungen getroffen. Sollte alles funktionieren, so wirst du nun die letzten zehn Minuten vor meinem vermutlich unfreiwilligen Ableben hören. Leb wohl. Mögen deine Wege stets von der Energie des Sonnenbrunnens erfüllt sein.“ 
„… me gleich.“, tönte die Stimme Gromzugs aus dem Kästchen, „Jo! Ein möglicher Kunde? Was kann ich Ihnen anbieten?“
„Ich will mich nur einmal umsehen.“, sagte eine dunkle heißere Stimme. 
„Seien sie ganz ungezwungen.“, erbot sich Gromzug, „Haben sie bereits etwas gefunden?“
„Nein, es ist nichts hier, was ich bräuchte. Nicht mehr.“, sagte die Stimme. 
„Nicht mehr? Waren sie bereits einmal bei mir Kunde? Ich kann mich nicht an ihre Hörner erinnern.“, flapste der Goblin.
‚Narr!’, dachte Aliasan, ‚Diese Stimme muss man doch erkennen.’ 
Er wusste was nun kam. Er hörte wie ein Zischen aus der Box kam. Gromzug hatte nun wohl ein sehr überraschtes Gesicht gemacht, dachte er, als der Drache plötzlich vor ihm stand, oder vielmehr die gesamte Hütte ausfüllte. Den Rest verfolgte Aliasan nur gedankenverloren. Sie waren ihm also bereits auf den Fersen, dachte er als er sich in seinen Tarnmantel hüllte. 

Die Passhöhe lag hinter ihm. Aliasan folgte weiter dem Bergpfad, der sich nun in einer engen Klamm dem Tal entgegen wand. In Nischen, die die Klammwand hoch über seinen Kopf bot, hatten einsame wild zerzauste Bäume ein spärliches Auskommen. Der kleine Bach der am Boden der Klamm rauschte wurde ruhiger und mündete in einen kleinen Teich. Zahlreiche Vogelstimmen erfüllten die Luft.
Der Pfad war nun so eng, dass Aliasan sich mit den Rücken an die Wand lehnen musste und sich mit kleinen Schritten seitwärts bewegen musste. Als er eine Klippe so vorsichtig umrundet hatte, fand er sich auf einer hölzernen Plattform. Vor ihm lag nun der Ausgang der Klamm. Der Pfad war durch die Plattform ersetzt, an deren anderen Ende massive Wehranlagen den weiteren Weg talwärts versperrten. Zwei Nachtelfenkriegerinnen hielten davor Wache. Aliasan erstarrte.
Aliasan wunderte sich sehr darüber, dass er bereits so nahe am Gebiet der Nachtelfen war. Er wähnte sich noch weit entfernt vom Eschental und dem Berg Hyal. Aber die Geografie Kalimdors war den Hochelfen nur noch sehr ungenau bekannt. Er wollte es vermeiden zu nahe an die Gebiete der entfernten Verwanden zu kommen. Er wusste aus alten Sagen und Mythen seines Volkes von der Existenz der Nachtelfen. War doch sein eigenes Volk die direkten Nachfahren der Hochgeborenen der Nachtelfen. Ein Geheimnis, dass sehr streng gehütet wurde. Die Nachtelfen waren bei allen anderen Völkern Azeroths vergessen. Sie taten alles dafür, dass dies auch so bliebe.   
Er konnte nicht weiter. Die Nachtelfen würden ihn mit ihren scharfen Sinnen selbst in seinem Tarnumhang aufspüren. Es hatte also keinen Sinn sich durch den Posten schleichen zu wollen. Er musste einen anderen Weg aus der Klamm wählen.
„Beende den Unsichbarkeitszauber!“, befahl eine Stimme hinter ihm. Aliasan spürte einen spitzen Gegenstand in seinen Rücken. Langsam öffnete er den Verschluss und lies den Umhang fallen.
„Langsam Umdrehen! Die Hände nach oben!“, bellte ihn die Stimme an. 
Aliasan drehte sich langsam um. Vor ihm stand eine Nachtelfin mit gezogenem Glaive. Ein Seil hing von einem der Bäume über ihnen. Er musste schon lange unter Beobachtung stehen, dachte er. Er überlegte kurz, ob er die Nachtelfin überwältigen sollte, doch war er sicher, dass auch die anderen Bäume an den Klammwänden ihre nachtelfischen Bewohner hatten.  
„Wohin des Weges, Verräterelf?“, herrschte ihn die Wache an.
„Ich bin auf einer rastlosen Weltenwanderung wie viele Hochelfen.“,  antwortete Aliasan mit Demut in der Stimme. Er war nun froh, dass er seinen Stab und seine Kleidung noch bei Gromzug mit einer Illusion als harmlosen Wanderstab und zerrissene Fetzen getarnt hatte.  
„Das werden wir sehen.“, sagte die Wache und gab einen Pfiff von sich.
Etwas von ihnen entfernt öffnete sich kurz vor den Wehranlagen eine getarnte Türe in der Felsenwand. Drei weitere Nachtelfinnen traten heraus und kamen auf sie zu.   
 „Ist er das?“, fragte eine der Nachtelfen, die ihrer Rüstung nach die Offizierin des Postens war. 
„Ja, die Beschreibung passt auf ihn.“, sagte eine Nachtelfin zu ihrer Rechten.
„Gut, dass du uns mit der Botschaft rechtzeitig erreicht hast.“, sagte die Offizierin und nickte der  Nachtelfin zu.
„Es ist aber wichtig, dass er lebend zu unserem Hauptposten gebracht wird. Shandris Federmond hat viele Fragen an ihn.“, antwortete sie.
„Ja, die hätte ich auch.“, stimmte ihr die Offizierin zu, „Aber der Befehl der Generalin war eindeutig. Ich gebe dir eine Wache mit. Der Weg ist ja nicht weit. Aber wer weis wozu dieser Bursche fähig ist.“
„Das wird nicht …“, setzte die Nachtelfin an, „Wie ihr wünscht.“

Die beiden Nachtelfinnen nahmen Aliasan in ihre Mitte, und führten ihn durch das Tor der Wehranlage. Der Pfad auf der anderen Seite des Tores war schmal und getarnt. Eine Nachtelfin lief daher vor ihm. Es wäre ein Leichtes, dachte Aliasan, sie zu überwältigen. Doch die Wache hinter ihm hatte ihre Glaive stets auf ihn gerichtet. 
„Warum will mich Shandris Federmond sprechen?“, fragte Aliasan.
„Ruhe!“, zischte die Wache hinter ihm.
„Sie will dich zu deinem Verrat befragen.“, flüsterte die Nachtelfin vor ihm heiser.
„Verrat? Ich habe keinen Verrat an den Nachtelfen begangen.“, entgegnete ihr Aliasan.
Die Nachtelfin schwieg. Das Rätsel wurde immer größer, dachte Aliasan.  
Der  Pfad endete auf einem breiten Weg, der in einem Tal zwischen den Bergen verlief, und nun stetig anstieg. Nach dem sie dem Weg wortlos für einige Stunden durch das Gebirge gefolgt sind, blieb die Nachtelfin vor ihm stehen, und drehte sich um.
„Wache, ich denke du kannst nun umkehren, unser Hauptposten ist ja bereits jenseits dieser Kuppe dort vor uns.“, sagte sie.
„Der Befehl meiner Kommandantin lautet anders.“, sagte die Wache. 
„Nun gut. Wie du willst.“, sagte die Elfe.
Ihre Stimme verdunkelte sich. Aliasan blieb wie vom Blitz getroffen stehen. Er hatte nun wenig Zeit zu handeln. Mit einer schnellen Handbewegung hob er die Illusion von seinem Stab und seinen Gewändern auf. Die Nachtelfin umgab ein weißer Nebel und ein Zischen war zu hören. Ein Feuerstrahl aus dem Nebel tötete die Wache sofort. Aliasan hielt seinen Stab vor sich und zielte auf den Nebel. Ein violetter Strahl aus dem Stab drang in den Nebel. Für einen kurzen Augenblick waren eine Nachtelfin und ein Drache gleichzeitig zusehen. Das Bild verschwand. Nun sah man einen Tauren im Nebel stehen. Der Taure wich einem Murloc. In schneller Abfolge erschienen nun die unterschiedlichsten Wesen in der Nebelwolke. Der Drache versuchte auf Aliasan zuzugehen, doch jede neue Gestalt zwang ihn seine Bewegungen neu zu koordinieren. Er blieb stehen.

„Nun Drache! Ich habe dich mit einem Fluch belegt, der es dir für immer unmöglich macht wieder deine Drachengestalt anzunehmen. Du wirst nun für immer und ewig ständig durch alle deine vorgetäuschten Gestalten wechseln.“, triumphierte Aliasan, „Ich wünsche dir ein angenehmes Leben.“
Aliasan drehte sich um und begann den Weg wieder bergab zu gehen.
„War … te.“, sagte der enttarnte Drache mit vielen unterschiedlichen Stimmen gleichzeitig.
„Wieso sollte ich? Ich bin sicher die Nachtelfen kommen bald um den Verbleib ihrer Wache zu klären, und Deinesgleichen ist sicher auch bereits unterwegs.“, erwiderte Aliasan.
„Erlöse mich, und ich helfe dir.“, flehte der Drache.
„Ich kann den Fluch nicht aufheben. Niemand kann das.“, sagte Aliasan.
„Ist das wahr?“, seufzte der Drache, der nun wie ein Bär aussah.
„Ja. Außerdem was solltest du mir für eine Hilfe sein?“, verspottete Aliasan den Drachen.
„Ich sage dir, wie ich dich finden konnte.“, sagte das Stimmengewirr des Drachens.
Aliasan überlegte kurz. Er hatte schon lange überlegt, wie die Drachen Gromzug ausfindig machen konnten, aber er hatte dies auf eine Unvorsichtigkeit Gromzug bei der Beschaffung seiner Truhe geschoben. Doch dieser Drache hatte Maßnahmen getroffen, die vor ihm auf seinem Weg lagen. Es wäre sicherlich nützlich zu wissen, wie er das geschafft hat.
„Nun gut. Ich kann dir deine Drachengestalt nicht wieder geben. Alles was ich vermag ist es dich in eine deiner Gestalten für immer zu verbannen.“, sagte Aliasan.
„Ich akzeptiere. Tu es.“, kreischten die Stimmen des Drachen.  
„Nein. Zuerst sagst du mir wie du mich gefunden hast.“, forderte Aliasan.
Der Drache schwieg. Aliasan begann den Weg wieder hinunter zu gehen.
„Das Amulett!“, schrieen viele Stimmen gleichzeitig.
Aliasan holte es aus einer Tasche seiner Robe. Er betrachtete das glänzende Ding. Was war er doch einfältig. Die Drachen müssen das Amulett, das ihm Xeromantius gab, außer durch den Glanz noch auf andere Weise erkennen können. Nun wurde ihm auch sonnenklar, warum Horuscal ihn mit einem solchen Begrüssungskommando empfangen konnte. Er musste ihn schon sehr lange beobachtet haben. Aliasan warf das Amulett in einen kleinen See, der neben dem Weg lag.
„Erlöse mich!“, flehten die Stimmen.
Aliasan hob seinen Stab. Ein weiterer violetter Strahl traf den Nebel mit den flirrenden Gestalten.
„Ich danke dir.“, sagte eine Frauenstimme.
Eine Menschenfrau stand vor Aliasan. Sie hatte lange schwarze Haare, dunkle Augen und eine etwas dunkle Haut.
„Hm. Nicht die schlechteste Gestalt.“, sagte der ehemalige Drache.
Aliasan fing an zu gehen.
‚Hier bin ich er genug aufgefallen.’, dachte er und verwandelte seinen Stab und Robe wieder in ihre Illusionen.
Er hörte Schritte hinter sich. Der Drache folgte ihm. Aliasan blieb stehen.
„Warum folgst du mir? Du kannst mich in dieser Gestalt nicht töten.“, höhnte Aliasan.
„Ich weis nicht wohin ich gehen soll. Ich fühle mich so schwach.“, sagte der Drache.
Aliasan betrachtete die Frau, die nun vor ihm stand. 
‚Ja, das wird schwer für sie ohne Kleidung.’, dachte Aliasan.
Vermutlich würde ein Berglöwe bald Erbarmen mit der Kreatur haben. Aber eventuell könnte sie noch Informationen besitzen, die für ihn nützlich wären, kam es ihn in den Sinn. Aliasan öffnete seine Satteltasche und holte seine alten Gewänder hervor, die er bei Xeromantius getragen hatte.
„Zieh das an, und folge mir. Ich nehme dich mit bis zur nächsten Siedlung.“, sagte Aliasan, und warf ihr die Kleidung zu.
„Ja, das ist gut.“, sagte sie schüchtern, „Mein Name ist Spaia.“


----------



## Gilmenel (18. Oktober 2009)

15.	Alleine

Sie blickte den Wolken nach, die über Silbermond zogen. Hinter den schlanken weißen Türmen mit ihren feinen goldenen Ornamenten und saphirblauen Spitzen konnte sie das Meer schimmern sehen. Sie zog den Vorhang zu. Es war ein prächtiger sonniger Tag. Zu prächtig für sie. Sie setzte sich auf den Diwan und legte ihren zierlichen Kopf in die Hände. Ihre langen schwarz glänzenden Haare fielen nach vorne. Tränen begannen aus ihren großen graublauleuchtenden Augen zu fließen. Sie schluchzte.
‚Alleine!’, dachte sie bitter. Ihre Gedanken drehten sich um dieses Wort. Sie wusste es könnte eines Tages so kommen, doch hatte sie gehofft Zeit zu haben um alles zu tun dies zu vermeiden. Aber nun wurde sie von den Ereignissen überrollt. Seit sie aber gestern zum Magistrat gerufen wurde,  hatte sie auch das letzte schwache Fundament in der Gesellschaft der Hochelfen verloren. 
Freunde hatte sie hier nie gefunden. Alle wussten es, und hielten sich von ihr fern. Sie war seine Tochter. Sie verstand dies nie. Kein Elf hatte ihren Vater jemals angeklagt. Er konnte sich frei in der Gesellschaft bewegen. Trotzdem wurde er gemieden als wäre er der Bote von Pech und Unheil selbst. Sein dunkler Schatten schwebte stets über ihr. Selbst als sie in die Akademie der Künste eintrat, war er zugegen. Als sie dann noch mehr Talent für den Gesang bewies als jemals ein Hochelf besessen hatte, da wurde aus der Bewunderung ihrer Mitstudierenden schnell Neid und Hass. Alle schoben ihr Talent nur auf die Magiemacht ihres Vaters. Wie falsch sie damit lagen, dass wusste nur sie. Doch durfte sie den wahren Grund auf Geheiß ihres Vaters nicht preisgeben.

Solange sie auf ihrer langen Reise nach Silbermond waren, war ihr Vater das Wichtigste in ihrem Leben. Ohne ihn hätte Sie in der fremden Umgebung nicht überlebt. Doch dann in Silbermond war er nur eine Last für sie. Nach den langen Monaten der Wanderung gingen sie zum allerersten Mal getrennte Wege. Sie wusste, dass er wieder seinen Forschungen nachging. Und trotz der Verachtung, die die Hochelfen für ihn hatten, waren seine Ergebnisse bei ihnen begehrt.
Sie verstand seine Forschungen nicht. Die wenigen Male die sie ihn in seinem Labor besuchte, und er ihr seine Arbeit erklären wollte, endeten stets im Streit zwischen ihnen. Er vergrub sich in seine Arbeit und überlies sie sich nun sich selbst in der fremden Stadt, kam es ihr immer wieder in den Sinn. An ihrer Ausbildung an der Akademie zeigte er auch wenig Interesse. Ihre Berufung zur Gesangslehrerin an der Akademie quittierte er nur mit einem Schulterzucken ohne dabei von dem Folianten aufzusehen, den er las.
Sie vermisste ihre Mutter, aber ihren wiederholten Bitten sie zu ihnen zu holen, schenkte er offensichtlich kein Gehör. Es fehle ihn in dieser Realität an der Zeit, sagte er dann stets. Sobald er diese gefunden hätte, würde er sie holen. Wann er Zeit dazu hätte, war stets ihre Frage auf diese Sätze ihres Vaters. Diese blieb immer unbeantwortet.
Als er ihr erklärte, dass er fort müsse die Realität der Welt zu finden, hielt sie dies daher nur für eine weitere Ausflucht. Es war ihr mittlerweile klar, dass er nur seine eigenen Ziele verfolgen würde. Er war in ihren Augen ein Sonderling geworden. Seine Forschungen mussten ihn in den Irrsinn getrieben haben, dachte sie damals. Die allgemeinen Gerüchte über ihn und seine Arbeiten bekräftigten sie in ihrer Meinung nur noch. Alle nannten ihn nur noch den irren Hexenmeister.
Jetzt war er tot. Sie hatte keine Zweifel an der Aussage, die der Bote machte. Die Magister hatten sie natürlich warten lassen. Der Bote war bereits vor Tagen eingetroffen. Als sie dann zum Magistrat gerufen wurde, gab der Bote auch nur einen kurzen Bericht über den Fund des Grabes in der Ödnis einer Wüste in einem ihr gänzlich unbekannten Land. Ihre Fragen konnte er nicht beantworten. Der anwesende Magister erklärte nur kurz, dass er das Ableben ihres Vaters für bewiesen hält. 

Nun saß sie hier in ihrem Zimmer. Aller Hoffnung ihre Mutter wieder zu sehen beraubt. Selbst der Verlust ihres Vaters war, dass musste sie sich nun eingestehen, für sie sehr schmerzlich. Sie stand auf. Im kleinen Zimmer nebenan wusch sie sich ihre Tränen aus dem makellosen Gesicht. In einen Alkoven hing ihre Kleidung. Es waren einfarbige Roben in gedeckten Tönen. Grau war die dominierende Farbe. Kurz nach ihrer Ankunft hier in Silbermond hatte sie versucht sich an den prächtigen Kleidungsstil der Hochelfen anzupassen, aber sie fühlte sich in diesen Kleidern stets unwohl. Sie nahm ihre graue Lieblingsrobe aus dem Alkoven und zog sie an. 
Auf der Straße vor ihrem Haus zog gerade ein Trupp Krieger vorbei, als sie die Straße betrat. Sie hüllte sich in ihre Robe ein, und ging mit flinken Schritten Richtung Bazar. Hunderte von Hochelfen hörten einem Redner zu, der vor dem Brunnen des Bazars eine Rede hielt. Wie ein Schatten huschte sie durch die Menge. Wenn sie es wollte, war sie für Andere auf den ersten Blick nicht zu erkennen.
Sie durchschritt das Tor am Ende des Bazars, das zur Straße des Sonnenbrunnens führte. Sie sah ihn in der Ferne schimmern. Die enorme Energie, die er ausstrahlte, erschreckte sie immer wieder. Sie nahm deshalb das erste Tor zum Park, auf dessen anderen Seite die Akademie lag. 

Das Tor zur Akademie war verschlossen. Sie stutzte. Am Tor war eine Notiz angebracht, die die Akademie bis auf weiteres für geschlossen erklärte. Fassungslos setzte sie sich auf eine nahe Bank. Nun konnte sie auch nicht mehr ihre Seele durch Musik entspannen. Sie rang mit den Tränen, als sie hörte, wie das Tor von innen aufgesperrt wurde, und eine Elfin herauskam.
„Leiterin Thalea, warum ist die Akademie geschlossen?“, fragte sie die Elfin mit ihrer Stimme ringend,
„Wer?“, zuckte die Leiterin der Akademie, die gerade wieder das Tor verschloss, „Ah, Gilmenel. Ich hätte es mir denken können. Wer sonst wäre so respektlos ohne Gruß zu fragen.“
„Verzeihung, Leiterin“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Ist schon in Ordnung. Wir sind das ja von dir gewöhnt. Was machst du hier?“, fragte die Leiterin.
„Ich wollte ein wenig musizieren. Da sah ich die Notiz.“, antwortete ihr Gilmenel.
„Ja. Traurig, nicht?“, sagte die Leiterin mit düsterer Stimme.
„Wieso?“, wollte Gilmenel von ihr wissen.
„Nun, die Versammlung von Silbermond hat befohlen alle Einrichtungen zu schließen, die für die Versorgung der Bevölkerung und einen Krieg nicht notwendig sind.“, erklärte ihr die Leiterin bitter, „Leb wohl, Gilmenel.“
„Möge der Sonnenbrunnen immer für sie scheinen.“, verabschiedete sie die Leiterin, die sich mit schnellen Schritten entfernte.
‚Nun ist mir auch noch die Akademie des Krieges wegen genommen.’, dachte sie der Verzweiflung nahe.
Ihre Gedanken fingen sich an zu drehen. In ihrem Kopf komponierte sie eine Melodie voll Trauer, und begann diese leise zu singen. Die Melodie füllte den Park um sie herum. Elfen, Vögel und selbst die Bäume, alle die sie vernahmen, hielten kurz inne und ließen die Köpfe und Äste hängen.
Ihr kamen die Krieger vor ihrem Haus in den Sinn. Die Melodie änderte sich. Sie war nun eine mächtige Hymne, die fast zu gigantisch für ihre Stimme war. Ein letztes Crescendo und sie verstummte. 
‚Ja.’, dachte sie, ‚Die Krieger haben eine Familie und ein Ziel. Ich werde es ihnen gleich tun.’
Mit einem Satz erhob sie sich von der Bank. Sie wusste nun wohin sie gehören würde, und wen sie dazu aufsuchen müsste. Sie machte sich auf den Weg.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. Oktober 2009)

16.	Alles ein Fehler?

Ohne zurückzublicken lies sie Silbermond hinter sich. Nichts hielt sie noch hier. Mit zügigen Schritten durchschritt sie das Tor und betrat die Straße Richtung Immersang Wald. 
„Hey, Gil! Wohin so eilig?“, rief eine männliche Stimme ihr von hinten zu.
Sie hielt inne. Ein Hochelf kam auf sie zugelaufen. Es gab nur wenige, die die Kurzform ihres Namens verwenden durften. Diese Form war zu familiär für den öffentlichen Gebrauch.
„Weist du nicht, dass es außerhalb von Silbermond gefährlich wird?“, sorgte sich der Elf.
„Das weis ich Deneathor. Die Krieger hier auf den Straßen sind nicht zu übersehen.“, antwortete sie leicht ironisch.
„Ich beschütze dich.“, lachte Deneathor und zog ein kurzes und dünnes Schwert, das eher einen übergroßen Dolch glich.
„Wie heroisch von euch, mein Retter.“, rief Gilmenel und faltete ihre Hände in einer pathetischen Geste der Anbetung vor ihrer Brust, „Wie ich sehe hast du den Bogen deiner Kalahia gegen etwas Härteres eingetauscht.“
„Ja. Ich übe täglich damit.“, sagte Deneathor und fuchtelte wild entschlossen mit seinem Schwert.
„Täglich? Wenn du die Kalahia sooft geübt hättest, dann wärest du nun ein wahrer Meister.“, sagte sie.
„Wenn Krieg kommt will ich vorbereitet sein. Das ist viel ehrenwerter als die Kalahia.“, entgegnete er ihr.
„Du meinst jemand würde sich von deinem kleinen Schwertchen aufhalten lassen?“, sagte sie.
Ein Lächeln umspielte ihre Lippen, doch ihre Gedanken verfinsterten sich. Erinnerungen an ihre Begegnungen mit den Mächten des Bösen bahnten sich den Weg aus der Vergessenheit. Damals bedurfte es der ganzen Macht ihres Vaters um sich davor zu retten, und nun dachte dieser größenwahnsinnige, eitle Hochelf, er könnte sie mit seinem kleinen Schwertchen besiegen.
„Nein, sicherlich nicht.“, gab er zu, „Aber bald werde ich ein größeres haben.“  
„Du wirst sicherlich einmal ein großer Krieger. Ein wahrer Verteidiger Silbermonds.“, zog sie ihn auf.
„Immer noch besser als an der Akademie zu versauern.“, sagte er.
Sie senkte traurig ihren Blick und seufzte, „Die Akademie …“
„Geschlossen!“, fuhr er ihr ins Wort, „Das Beste was passieren konnte.“
Erst jetzt bemerkte er ihre Tränen.
„Gil, was hast du?“, sorgte er sich.
„Nichts, gar nichts.“, versuchte sie erfolglos vorzugeben, und wischte die Tränen mit dem Ärmel ihrer Robe ab.
„Komm, komm. Ich bin es Dene. Mir machst du nichts vor. Ich bin schließlich dein Freund.“, begann er sie zu beruhigen.

Sie erinnerte sich an ihr erstes Treffen in der Akademie. Deneathor war höflich und zuvorkommend, als er die Neuankömmlinge durch die Akademie führte. Nachdem sie des Öfteren zusammen musizierten, freundeten sie sich langsam an. Sein Witz heiterte sie in manchen der düsteren Stunden auf, die sie immer nach den Besuchen bei ihrem Vater befielen.
Sie merkte bald, dass er wohl mehr für sie empfand. Frisch in Silbermond angekommen fühlte sie sich geschmeichelt. Sie verbrachten viel Zeit zusammen. Selbst als allgemein bekannt wurde, wer ihr Vater war, suchte er ihre Nähe. Sie empfanden sehr viel füreinander. Es war daher nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er die Frage stellte, ob sie zusammenleben und heiraten sollten. 
Vielleicht hatte er damals nicht den besten Tag dafür erwischt. Sie kam gerade von ihren Vater, um ihm zu erzählen, wie sie von den anderen Akademiemitgliedern ignoriert und zunehmend verachtet wurde. Er schenkte ihr aber wie immer kein Gehör. Als sie darauf in die Akademie ging, fand sie ihren persönlichen Überaum mit den exotischsten Blumen verziert. Eine Karte lag bei einem großen Bouquet, die sie einlud zum Konzertsaal zu kommen. Sie hörte eine Kalahia schon von Weiten romantische Melodien spielen. Deneathor stand auf der Bühne. Einer der Stühle vor der Bühne war mit Blumen und kostbaren Tüchern geschmückt. Sie setzte sich darauf. 
Deneathor beendete sein Spiel. Er war für alle der begnadetste Kalahia-Spieler seit langen an der Akademie. Nachdem er sich dann ihr zugewandt und ein Poem vorgetragen hatte, dass mit der Frage schloss, ob sie ihn heiraten würde, rannte sie wortlos aus dem Saal. Er kannte sie gut genug, um zu wissen, dass es sinnlos war ihr zu folgen. Am nächsten Tag trafen sie sich im Park. Wortlos setzte sie sich zu ihm.
„Es tut mir Leid wegen gestern.“, lächelte sie ihn damals nach einer Weile schüchtern an, „Aber du hast gestern einen sehr schlechten Zeitpunkt ausgewählt. Mein Vater … „
„Dein Vater, dein Vater!“, unterbrach Deneathor sie rüde, „Immer nur dein Vater. Was ist mit mir?“
Gilmenel zuckte zusammen.
‚Ich habe ihn sehr verletzt.’, dachte sie bitter. 
„Dene, du weist ich empfinde sehr viel für dich.“, fuhr sie leise fort, „Aber glaubst du nicht jemand wie ich, die so einen Vater hat, leidet darunter? Wie wird deine Familie reagieren wenn du ausgerechnet seine Tochter heiratest?“
„Denen kann es doch egal sei, wen ich liebe.“, versicherte Deneathor ihr.
„Wirklich? Deine Familie gehört zu den angesehensten in ganz Silbermond. Prestige und Ruf sind deinen Eltern heilig. Und dann ich? Die Tochter des irren Hexenmeisters?“, sie schüttelte den Kopf. Tränen begannen leise über ihr Gesicht zu laufen.
„Ich liebe dich doch auch.“, schluchzte sie noch und verstummte.
Sie saßen noch lange zusammen, und sprachen über ihre gegenseitigen Gefühle. Doch Deneathor musste letztendlich einsehen, dass ihre Liebe hoffnungslos war. Der Druck seiner Familie würde zu groß werden. Sie beschlossen daher, dass sie Freunde für immer bleiben würden.

Sie ging ihm nach diesen Ereignissen so gut sie es konnte aus dem Weg. Nun war er hier und bot ihr eine Schulter zum Anlehnen an, als wie wenn damals nichts geschehen wäre.
„Er ist tot.“, schluchzte sie.
„Was für ein Segen!“, jubelte Deneathor.
„Wie kannst du nur?“, fuhr sie ihn an.
„Ganz ruhig, Gil. Entschuldige.“, sagte er sanft, „Du hast doch am meisten unter ihm gelitten.“
„Aber er war trotzdem mein Vater, und nun bin ich ganz alleine.“, seufzte sie.
„Na na na, der alte Dene ist doch auch noch da.“, versuchte er sie aufzumuntern.
‚War es ein Fehler zu glauben, dass ich alleine bin?’, fragte sie sich.
„Ja, ich weis. Aber du musst dich um deine Frau kümmern.“, resignierte sie.
„Aber deshalb kann ich dir doch auch helfen.“, antwortete er.
„Sicher, aber du weist, dass sie mich hasst. Du solltest hier aufpassen.“, mahnte sie ihn.
„Diese alte Geschichte! Es war dein Vater der ihren Bruder auf dem Gewissen hat. Nicht du.“, erklärte er ihr mit wenig Überzeugung.
„Siehst du immer wieder mein Vater.“, sagte sie mit verhärmter Stimme, „Er wird ewig meine Geschicke bestimmen. Selbst der Elf, den ich liebe, ist von ihm betroffen. Aber ich weis was ich tun werde.“
„So was denn?“, wollte er wissen.
„Ich werde mich auch zum Militär melden.“, sagte sie fest.
„Du? Als was? Du bist viel zu zart zum Kämpfen.“, sorgte er sich.
„Das weis ich nicht. Ich weis nur, wen ich sprechen muss.“, antwortete sie.
„Wen denn?“, fragte er verblüfft.
„Sylvanas Windläufer.“, sagte sie mit voller Überzeugung.
„Die Generalin der Waldläufer?“, stutze Deneathor, „Wie willst du zu ihr kommen? Selbst ich bin nicht zu ihr vorgelassen worden.
„Du? Wieso wolltest du zu ihr?“, wunderte sich Gilmenel.
Denathor lachte, „Was denkst du warum ich mit den Schwert trainiere? Ich will kämpfen, und die Waldläufer sind die Elite. Jeder will zu ihnen. Aber leider nehmen sie nur erfahrene Kämpfer. Doch ich habe etwas anders gefunden. Die lokale Miliz sucht noch neue Rekruten. Morgen rück ich ein. Du siehst es war wirklich mehr als Glück, dass wir uns nochmals trafen.“
„Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei. Ich werde trotzdem versuchen die Generalin zu sprechen. Sie war damals nach dem Konzert so nett zu mir. Vielleicht kann sie mir ja helfen. Leb wohl!“, sagte sie und drückte ihm einen Kuss auf die Wange, bevor sie mit leichten schnellen Schritten davoneilte.
„Leb wohl, Gil!“, rief er ihr nach.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. Oktober 2009)

17.	Ein neues Leben

Sie dachte nicht lange über Deneathor nach. Er war nur noch ein sehr guter Freund, mehr nicht. Sie wusste sie könnte sich auf ihn in der Not verlassen. Ihr Leben konnte er aber nicht ändern. Zielstrebig ging sie die Straße Richtung Immersang Wald durch die herrliche Parklandschaft weiter. Als es Nacht wurde erreichte sie Tristessa, und beschloss dort zu übernachten.  Am nächsten Morgen machte sie sich zeitig auf. Sie nahm den Weg, der kurz nach Tristessa nach Westen von der Hauptstrasse abzweigte. Es war ein herrlicher Tag. Die Landschaften und Wälder wurden nun etwas wilder, aber immer noch war deutlich die Energie des Sonnenburnnens zu spüren, die hier alles beschützte. In der Ferne hörte sie bereits das Meer rauschen.  
Gegen Mittag hatte sie ihr Ziel erreicht. Der Windläuferturm lag vor ihr. Majestätisch thronte er auf der Steiluferklippe. Als sie damals mit der Akademie in den Räumen der Familie Windläufer Konzerte aufführen durften, war das eine der höchsten Ehren. Nach einem dieser Konzerte hatte Sylvanas Windläufer damals allen persönlich gratuliert. Zu Gilmenels Glück und Bedauern hatte sie ihr besonders wegen ihres hervorragenden Gesanges gratuliert. Gilmenel war stolz, aber der Neid ihrer Akademiekollegen wurde nur noch größer.

&#8218;Vielleicht kann sie mir helfen? Sie muss sich an mich erinnern.&#8217;, dachte Gilmenel, aber Zweifel stiegen in ihr auf. Der Weg zum Eingang des Turms an der Spitze der Klippe wurde bewacht. Als sie sich den beiden Wachen näherte versperrten sie ihr mit ihren Lanzen den Weg.
&#8222;Halt! Wohin!&#8220;, fragte eine Wache sie.
&#8222;Ich will mit Sylvanas Windläufer sprechen.&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel unbeeindruckt von dem martialischen Auftreten der Wache.
&#8222;Bist du angemeldet?&#8220;, wollte die Wache wissen.
&#8222;Angemeldet? Nein, ich denke nicht. Ich will sie nur kurz sprechen.&#8220;, bat Gilmenel.
&#8222;Ohne Anmeldung geht das nicht.&#8220;, blaffte die Wache sie an.
&#8222;Aber ich muss sie sprechen. Jetzt!&#8220;, bestand Gilmenel.
Aus dem Wachzelt neben dem Weg trat ein Offizier heraus. 
&#8222;Wache! Meldung!&#8220;, befahl er.
&#8222;Diese Mädchen hier will ohne Anmeldung zur Generalin.&#8220;, antwortete der Soldat.
&#8222;Nun, nun. Du kannst nicht so einfach hierher kommen und die Generalin sprechen wollen. Sie will heute nicht gestört werden.&#8220;, sagte der Offizier zu Gilmenel in einem väterlichen Ton.
&#8222;Aber früher konnten wir auch einfach rein.&#8220;, sagte sie.
&#8222;Ja früher, aber die Zeiten ändern sich.&#8220;, belehrte er sie, &#8222;Warum warst du schon einmal hier? Wer bist du eigentlich?&#8220;
&#8222;Wir haben hier schon oft mit der Akademie musiziert. Mein Name ist Gilmenel.&#8220;, antwortete sie.
&#8222;Die Tochter des irren Hexenmeisters?&#8220;, entfuhr es dem Offizier.
&#8222;Ja, die bin ich.&#8220;, antwortete sie bitter.
&#8222;Dann mach, dass du fort kommst. Wir brauchen hier keine Verrückten!&#8220;, schrie er sie an.
&#8222;Aber ich&#8230;&#8220;, begann Gilmenel.
&#8222;Fort! Oder wir bringen dich in Ketten zurück nach Silbermond.&#8220;, wütete der Offizier. 

Gilmenel drehte sich um. Sie war den Tränen nahe, als sie wieder die Hauptstrasse erreichte. Ihr Vater beherrschte ihr Leben noch über sein Grab hinaus. Tief in Gedanken versunken bemerkte sie den Trupp Soldaten nicht, der ihr entgegen kam. Sie prallte mit dem vordersten des kleinen Trupps zusammen. Sofort zogen alle ihre Schwerter und wollten angreifen, aber sie sahen niemanden. 
&#8222;Entschuldigung.&#8220;, flüsterte eine Stimme dem getroffenen Soldaten ins Ohr.
Gilmenel stand nun wie aus dem Nichts vor ihm und rieb sich ihren Arm. 
&#8222;Pass das nächste Mal etwas besser auf wo du hinläufst, Kleine. Wir haben dich nicht gesehen.&#8220;, sagte der Soldat verblüfft zu ihr, &#8222;Weiter Leute! Ist nur eine süße Kleine.&#8220;
Die Soldaten stecken ihre Schwerter ein und nahmen ihre Formation wieder auf. Sie spürte wie jeder der Soldaten sie von oben bis unten musterte, als sie an ihr vorbeimarschierten.
&#8222;Ganz hübsch&#8230;.. bisschen blass&#8230;. zierliches Persönchen&#8230;. sollte was Farbigeres tragen&#8230;.&#8220;, hörte sie sie noch tuscheln.
Sie sah zum Windläuferturm zurück, der in der Ferne leuchtete. 
&#8218;Zierliches Persönchen?&#8217;, dachte sie wütend, &#8218;Na wartet. Ich gebe nicht so leicht auf. Nicht jetzt!&#8217;
Sie würde es versuchen. Es war gewagt, aber sie wusste, dass sie es konnte. Sie drehte um und ging mit resoluten Schritten in Richtung Windläuferturm.

Der Wachposten am Fuße der Klippe lag vor ihr. Sie konzentrierte sich. Ihr Herz klopfte in ihrer Brust. Sie hatte dies schon öfters zum Spaß in der Akademie gemacht, aber hier war es nun Ernst. Wenn die Wachen sie bemerken würden, wäre sie schnell tot. Sie hatte ihre Schuhe ausgezogen. So konnte sie noch leiser schleichen. Mit vorsichtigen Schritten ging sie voll konzentriert zwischen den Wachen hindurch. Sie bemerkten sie nicht. Erst jetzt sah sie, dass der Pfad zum Eingang von weiteren Soldaten bewacht war. Sie war nahe dran aus Angst aufzugeben, doch ihr Stolz und ihre Entschlossenheit behielten die Oberhand.
&#8218;Was einmal geklappt hat, das klappt bestimmt wieder.&#8217;, machte sie sich Mut.
Wie ein Schatten huschte die den Pfad hinauf. Keine der Wachen bemerkte sie. Der Eingang zum Turm lag vor ihr. Er wurde von zwei Soldaten bewacht. Ein großer Nachtpanther lag vor der rechten Wache. Der Durchgang war schmal. Vorsichtig schlich sie weiter.  Der Nachtpanther erhob sich und knurrte. Gilmenel blieb wie versteinert stehen. Die Wachen schauten sich um. 
&#8222;Was ist los du räudiger Kater? Hier ist doch niemand. Ruhig!&#8220;, sagte die Wache zu dem Nachtpanther.
Die Katze schaute sich noch mal um, und legte sich wieder hin. Gilmenel fiel ein Stein vom Herzen. Vorsichtig schlich sie sich durch den Eingang zur ersten Plattform des Turms. Es fiel ihr plötzlich ein, dass sie überhaupt nicht wusste, wo sie Sylvanas Windläufer hier finden würde. Sie beschloss es als erstes einfach in der Haupthalle zu versuchen.

Geschickt wich sie allen Patroullien auf ihrem Weg zur unteren Plattform aus. Als sie vor dem Eingang zu Halle stand, hörte sie Musik. Jemand spielte ein Manial. Sie schlich sich in die Halle. Sylvanas Windläufer saß alleine an dem Instrument. Es war eine traurige Melodie. Gilmenel stellte sich neben das Instrument, und begann zu singen.
Sylvanas Windläufer sprang auf. Mit einer kaum erkennbaren Bewegung hatte sie ihren Dolch gezogen, und hielt ihn Gilmenel an die Kehle.
&#8222;Wer bist du?&#8220;, fragte sie.
&#8222;Gilmenel! Ich will ihnen nichts tun.&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel fest.
&#8222;Mir etwas antun?&#8220;, lachte die Generalin lauthals, &#8222;Dazu musst du noch viel trainieren. Aber ich kenne deine Stimme.&#8220;
Sie steckte ihren Dolch ein.
&#8222;Ja, ich habe mit meinen Freunden aus der Akademie schon oft hier gesungen.&#8220;, erklärte Gilmenel.
&#8222;Ich wusste, ich kenne die Stimme.&#8220;, sagte Sylvanas Windläufer, &#8222;Aber sag was willst du hier? Und vor allem, wie bist du an den Wachen vorbeigekommen?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Familie.&#8220;, flüsterte Gilmenel und fuhr lauter fort, &#8222;Ich will zu den Waldläufern. Die Wachen wollten mich nicht zu Ihnen lassen, da habe ich mich einfach an ihnen vorbei geschlichen.&#8220;
&#8222;Vorbeigeschlichen? An Elitesoldaten der Waldläufer? Das soll ich dir glauben? Jemand hat dir bestimmt geholfen. Sag mir wer es war. Ich werde ihn nicht bestrafen.&#8220;, sagte Sylvanas Windläufer.
&#8222;Nein wirklich! Ich bin ganz alleine. Zu alleine.&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel mit hängenden Schultern.
&#8222;Gut, ich will es dir glauben, wenn du mir zeigst, wie du dich hier rein schleichen konntest.&#8220;, forderte die Generalin sie auf, &#8222;Auf der rechten mittleren Plattform steht ein Tisch. Auf diesen ist ein Pergament. Es enthält den aktuellen Tagesbefehl. Bringe es mir. Aber ich werde dich beobachten. Machst du nur den geringsten Anschein von Flucht, werde ich nicht zögern die Wache zur rufen &#8230; Wo bist du?&#8220;
Sylvanas Windläufer war wieder alleine im Saal. Wenn sie sich anstrengte konnte sie einen Schatten in Richtung Plattform huschen sehen. Die Wachen patrouillierten unbeeindruckt weiter. Sylvanas Windläufer war verblüfft. Der Schatten stoppte. Die Plattform war noch strenger bewacht als der Rest des Turmes. Sylvanas Windläufer verlor ihn aus den Augen. Sie ging zurück in den Saal. 
&#8222;Hier sind die Befehle.&#8220;, flüsterte eine Stimme ihr ins Ohr.
Gilmenel stand vor ihr mit dem Pergament in den Händen. 
&#8222;Erstaunlich.&#8220;, sagte die Generalin sichtlich verblüfft, &#8222;Sehr erstaunlich.&#8220;
&#8222;Nehmen sie mich bei den Waldläufern auf?&#8220;, platzte es aus Gilmenel heraus.
&#8222;Nein, das wäre Verschwendung. Ich habe eine andere Aufgabe für dich.&#8220;, sagte sie ernst.


----------



## Gilmenel (25. Oktober 2009)

18.	Im Dienste der Generalin

„Nun Gilmenel, wie gefällt dir deine neue Aufgabe?“, fragte Sylvanas Windläufer.
„Bis jetzt ganz gut. Es ist eine echte Genugtuung für mich.“, antwortete Gilmenel.
Beide saßen auf den bequemen Diwans in der Haupthalle des Windläufer Turms und entspannten sich bei einer Tasse Tee.
„Genugtuung? Einfache Botenläufe nach Silbermond?“, stutzte die Generalin, „Bist du so anspruchslos?“
„Nein, natürlich nicht. Die Aufgaben könnten schon schwerer sein.“, lachte Gilmenel, „Aber es ist für mich stets befriedigend ohne ein Warten zu den Spitzen unserer erlauchten Gesellschaft vorgelassen zu werden, die uns früher immer ignoriert haben.“
„Uns?“, setzte Sylvanas Windläufer nach.
„Hauptsächlich meinen Vater. Er war ja kein Unbekannter in diesen Kreisen.“, sagte Gilmenel leise.
„Ich kenne deinen Vater nicht. Wer ist er?“, fragte Sylvanas beiläufig.
„Der irre Hexenmeister.“, flüsterte Gilmenel mit gesenkten Kopf.
„Der!“, entfuhr es der Generalin, „Das kann ich nicht glauben!“
„Doch leider ist es so.“, nickte Gilmenel traurig, „Werfen sie mich nun raus?“
„Nein! Wie kommst du denn auf so was. Du hast bewiesen, dass dir deine Aufgabe ernst ist. Und du machst sie sehr gut.“, beruhigte Sylvannas Windläufer sie.
„Danke. Aber alle anderen…“, sagte Gilmenel
„Auf das Gerede der anderen gebe ich nichts. Ich habe deinen Charakter genau studiert. Nur das zählt für mich.“, erklärte die Generalin ihr jovial, „Du bist eine treue Seele. Man kann sich auf dich verlassen. Sonst würde ich dir nicht die geheimsten Dokumente übergeben. Ich vertraue dir. Die Vergehen deines Vaters sind nicht die deinen, Gilmenel.“
Gilmenel war verblüfft. Es war das erste Mal, dass sie nicht auf ihren Vater reduziert wurde. Für Sylvannas Windläufer zählte nur sie. 
„Ich werde euch nie enttäuschen, Generalin.“, versicherte Gilmenel ihr.

Die Generalin stand auf und ging zum Manial. Nachdenklich strich sie über die Tasten des Instrumentes.
„Es mag sein, dass ich bald keine Gelegenheit mehr zum Spielen haben werde.“, seufzte sie.
„Wieso das?“, wollte Gilmenel wissen.
„Nun, die Zeiten verfinstern sich. Ich ahne Unheil über die Hochelfen hereinbrechen.“, sagte Sylvanas Windläufer düster. Sie drehte sich abrupt Gilmenel zu.
„Du wolltest eine schwerere Aufgabe?“, fragte sie.
„Jede Aufgabe, die sie mir geben, werde ich gewissenhaft ausführen.“, erwiderte Gilmenel.
„Ja, das weis ich. Aber diese könnte dich zum ersten Mal in Lebensgefahr bringen.“, sorgte sich Sylvanas Windläufer.
„Wenn ich helfen kann und es wichtig ist, dann soll  es mir recht sein.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Gut.“, sagte die Generalin.
 Sie ging nachdenklich mit ihren Händen hinter dem Rücken verschränkt in der Halle auf und ab. In ihrem Gesicht spiegelte sich Besorgnis wieder.
„Was weist du über die Geißel?“, wandte sie sich plötzlich an Gilmenel.
„Der Lich-König Ner'zhul?“, entgegnete Gilmenel ihr.
„Ja, genau der.“, bestätigte die Generalin mit einem Schaudern.
„Sehr wenig.“, begann Gilmenel und stockte.
Ein Schaudern durchzuckte sie. An ihre bisher einzige Begegnung mit einem Lich dachte sie nur ungern zurück.
Sie fuhr zögerlich fort, „Seine Armeen sollen aus Untoten, grauenhaften Tieren und sonstigen abartigen Ausgeburten bestehen. Man sagt, dass Kel’Thuzad die Drecksarbeit für den Lich-König in Azeroth erledigt.“
„Das stimmt. Bis jetzt hat Kel’Thuzad nur seine Kräfte gesammelt, doch nun beginnt er scheinbar mit seinen Plänen.“, erklärte Sylvanas Windläufer, „Wir haben unsichere Kunde bekommen, dass das Königreich Arathor als erstes betroffen sein wird. Wir müssen mehr wissen. Allerdings sind uns die Menschen dort nicht sehr gewogen. Eine offizielle Anfrage blieb unbeantwortet. Deshalb müssen wir uns dort heimlich umsehen. Ich bitte dich daher in dessen Hauptstadt Lordaeron zu reisen, und dich dort genau umzusehen.“

Sie war nun schon drei Tage unterwegs. Der thalassische Pass lag weit hinter ihr. Sie war zum ersten Mal wieder außerhalb des Hochelfenreichs, seit sie damals mit ihrem Vater die Reise nach Silbermond unternommen hatte. Es kam ihr wie gestern vor, und doch waren Jahre vergangen seit damals.
‚War es Zufall oder Vorbestimmung, dass wir dem Lich begegnet sind?’, fragte sie sich.
Ein kalter Schauder lief ihr über den Rücken. Wenn nun wirklich Kel’Thuzad für den Lich arbeitete, dann wusste sie genau, was ihnen allen bevorstand. Sie hoffte, dass es nicht wahr wäre, zumindest nicht jetzt bei diesem Auftrag. Sie hatte Angst. Sie ertappte sich bei den Gedanken, dass sie nun gerne ihren Vater an der Seite hätte. Er wüsste sich zu wehren, aber die Generalin war in ihren Anweisungen ziemlich klar. Jeder offene Kampf war ihr verboten. Sie sollte ausschließlich auf ihre Tarnung und Verstohlenheit setzen. Gilmenel bezweifelte, dass dies ausreichen würde.  
‚Wenigstens hat die Tarnung bis jetzt gehalten, und ich bin niemanden auf dem Weg aufgefallen.’, dachte sie nicht ganz von sich selbst überzeugt, als sie ihr Pferd vor der Stallung in Andorhal anhielt. Mit der tief ins Gesicht gezogenen Kapuze waren ihre elfenhaften Gesichtszüge und vor allem die spitzen Ohren nicht zu erkennen. Die Generalin hatte ihr auch eines der wenigen Pferde gegeben, die die Hochelfen besaßen. Einer der bunten Schreiter wäre zu stark aufgefallen. Sie stieg ab.

„Grüße, sind sie der Stallmeister?“, sprach sie den bärtigen Mann vor dem Stall an.
„Ja, der bin ich. Wie kann ich ihnen helfen?“, antwortete der Mann und lehnte seine Heugabel an die Wand des Stalls.
„Mein treues Ross Kahl’el hier bedarf eines Stalls.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Kahl’el wird es hier gut haben. Es wird die Box meines eigenen Pferds Grimmhuf bekommen.“, sprach der Stallmeister, und führte Khal’El in den Stall. Gilmenel folgte ihnen.
„So, so. Sie sind also die Botschafterin.“, sagte der Stallmeister, „Mein Name ist Alexje.“
„Ja, die bin ich. Bitte verzeiht wenn ich euch meinen Namen nicht nenne.“, antwortete Gilmenel.
„Schon gut. Die Anweisungen der Generalin waren deutlich.“, sagte der Stallmeister und wandte sich Khal’El zu, „Na, schönes Mädchen. Gefällt es dir wieder in deinem alten Stall?“
Er sah das erstaunte Gesicht Gilmenels.
„Ja, Khal’El gehörte einmal mir. Ich habe sie damals Sylvanas geschenkt, als sie mir aus einer großen Klemme geholfen hatte. Seitdem sind wir befreundet. Deshalb ist es mir auch eine Ehre ihr nun helfen zu können.“, erklärte Alexje.
„Das wusste ich nicht. Aber es ist schön zu wissen, dass wir Freunde haben.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Habt ihr Informationen für mich?“
„Allerdings. Aber leider habe ich keine guten.“, erwiderte Alexje mit hängenden Schultern, „Es ist wahr. Irgendetwas Böses geht hier vor. Man sagt der sogenannte Kult der Verdammten führt Übles im Schilde. Ihr müsst auf eurem Weg nach Lordaeron sehr vorsichtig sein. Ob ihr einen der Kultisten der Verdammten, oder einem Wachtrupp aus Lordaeron in die Hände fallt, das dürfte ziemlich egal sein. Beides hätte üble Auswirkungen. Schlaft euch auf dem Heuboden noch mal aus. Essen und Trinken habe ich dort ebenfalls bereitgestellt. Aber dann müsst ihr so schnell wie möglich aufbrechen.“
„Das werde ich tun. Danke.“, entgegnete Gilmenel, und hoffte sie wirkte stark, obwohl nur ihre Angst noch stärker wurde. Sie kletterte die Leiter zum Heuboden hinauf.

„Alexje!“, schrie eine männliche Stimme vor der Scheune. Gilmenel schreckte aus dem Schlaf hoch. 
„Alexje! Komm heraus. Wir wissen du beherbergst einen Fremden!“, rief die Stimme ungeduldig.
Gilmenel sah wie Alexje die Stalltür öffnete. 
„Hier bin ich. Was will die Stadtwache von mir, Hauptmann?“, sagte Alexje ruhig.
„Wo ist der Fremde, der gestern sein Pferd bei dir einstellte?“, fragte ihn der Hauptmann.
„Er ist wieder gegangen. Wieso interessiert ihr euch für ihn?“, antwortete der Stallmeister.
„Wir haben niemanden gehen sehen.“, schüttelte der Wachmann seinen Kopf und drehte sich den drei anderen Wachen zu, die ihn begleiteten, „Ich denke wir müssen die Scheune durchsuchen. Männer!“
„Bitte tut dies. Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.“, bot Alexje an.
Gilmenel hatte den Eindruck einen besorgten flüchtigen Blick des Stallmeisters in Richtung des Heubodens zu erhaschen. Sie schaute sich um. Der einzige Weg nach unten war die Leiter, der sich bereits eine Wache näherte. 
‚Das Heu werden sie bestimmt mit einer Heugabel durchsuchen.’, dachte sie, und schloss es aus sich darin zu verstecken.
Ein Großer Balken führte über den offenen Raum vom Heuboden in Richtung Stalltor. Der Hauptmann stand darunter.
‚Keine der schwer gerüsteten Wachen wird wohl hier raufklettern.“, überlegte sie.
Sie konzentrierte sich und huschte auf den Balken.   
Die Wachen hatten rasch die Stallung durchsucht, und erstatten dem Hauptmann Bericht.
„Sie haben nichts gefunden.“, sagte der Hauptmann zu Alexje, „Verzeih mir alter Freund, aber die Zeiten werden dunkel, und Fremde sind verdächtig.“ 
„Schon gut, Petrje. Heute Abend Lust auf ein Spielchen Karten in der Schänke?“, sagte Alexje heiter zum Hauptmann.
„Gerne. Bis dann.“, sagte der Hauptmann.
Die Wachmänner zogen ab. Alexje blickte ihnen nach, und schloss dann so unauffällig wie möglich das Stalltor.  Er sah sich in der Scheune um. Gilmenel stieg die Leiter herunter.
„Wie?“, sagte er verblüfft mit hängendem Unterkiefer.
„Einfach so.“, zwinkerte Gilmenel ihm zu. 
„Gut. War mir klar, dass Sylvanas nicht irgendeine schickt, sondern nur eine ihrer besten Spioninnen.“, sagte der Stallmeister noch immer sichtlich erstaunt.
‚Spionin?’, dachte Gilmenel, ‚Bin ich das? Ja. Das kommt der Sache ziemlich nahe.’ 
„Aber, wie auch immer. Ihr müsst gehen.“, sorgte sich Alexje, „Dort im hinteren Eck des Stalls sind zwei Latten lose. Dort könnt ihr unerkannt den Stall verlassen. Ich schaue vorne nach dem Rechten. Lebt wohl!“ 
Der Stallmeister drehte sich um und ging zum Stalltor hinaus. Gilmenel hob die beiden Latten an, und verschwand im angrenzenden Gebüsch.


----------



## Gilmenel (25. Oktober 2009)

19.	Mission erfolgreich?

Seit Andorhal mied Gilmenel die Straße. Im Wald war sie auch ohne ihre besondere Fähigkeit für den flüchtigen Betrachter schwer auszumachen. Die Liebe zur Natur hatte ihre Mutter ihr in die Wiege gelegt, und so wusste Gilmenel ihre Naturverbundenheit instinktiv geschickt zu nutzen. Sie blieb stehen. Vor ihr stiegen schroffe Klippen in die Höhe. Sie sah wie sich die Straße weiter nördlich durch eine schmale Öffnung zwängte. Die Straße war dort durch ein Bollwerk blockiert. Sie schlich sich, soweit ihr der Wald Deckung bot, an das Bollwerk heran. Wachen patrouillierten in mehreren Zweiergruppen das Bollwerk auf und ab. Es war keine Möglichkeit für ein Durchkommen erkennbar. Die Berge auf der anderen Seite erschienen ihr allerdings weniger schroff. Sie ging ihren Weg wieder ein wenig zurück, und querte außerhalb der Sicht der Wachen die Straße vor dem Bollwerk. 
Sie näherte sich den Bergen auf der anderen Seite des Durchbruchs. Die kleinen Hügel boten keine Herausforderungen. Einige Kletterpartien in den dahinter liegenden Bergwänden meisterte sie ebenfalls. Vorsichtig kroch sie auf den Grat des Bergrückens. Vor ihr lag ein Abgrund. Die Berge die auf ihrer Seite noch bezwingbar waren, fielen auf der abgewandten Seite steil ab. Es gab nun nur noch den Weg den Bergrücken weiter hinauf zu klettern, und zu hoffen, dass es irgendwo eine Abstiegsmöglichkeit gab.
Der Bergrücken führte sie weit nach Norden, bevor sie eine Möglichkeit zum Abstieg sah. Am Fuße des Berges sah sie eine große burgähnliche Anlage. Eine große Halle mit einem spitzen Turm stand in ihrem Zentrum. Auf dem Weg zu der Burg konnte sie viele Soldaten in einem Wams, auf dem eine silberne Hand prangte, sehen. Sie beschloss den Bergrücken noch weiter nach Norden zu folgen. Kurz bevor der Bergrücken in einer Steilküste zum Meer endete, fand sie einen schmalen Pfad der sie ins Tal brachte. Sie wusste allerdings, dass das Tal an dessen Ausgang von der Burg bewacht wurde. Schweren Herzens kletterte sie auf der anderen Seite des Tales den dortigen Berg wieder hinauf. Der sanfte Hang auf der anderen Seite des Berges war ihr eine willkommene Abwechslung. Schnell erreichte sie den Wald an dessen Ende. Sie beschloss auf einem der hohen Bäume die hereinbrechende Nacht zu verbringen.

Als sie am nächsten Morgen aufwachte, erstarrte sie zu Eis. Am Fuße des Baumes hatte ein Trupp Skelettkrieger sein Lager errichtet. Sie sah auch einige Ghuls, deren bestialischen Gestank sie bis zu ihrem hochgelegenen Schlafplatz riechen konnte. Sie war der Panik nahe.
„Ausgeburten des Lichs!’, fuhr es ihr durch den Kopf.
Ihr Herz schlug wie wild in ihrer Brust.
„Es ist ein Lebender in der Nähe!“, kreischte ein Ghul, und fing an in der Gegend herum zuschnüffeln. 
„Dort auf dem Baum!“, zischte ein Skelettkrieger.
Gilmenel war entdeckt. Die herbeigeeilten Skelettkrieger zückten ihre Bogen und schickten Pfeile in ihre Richtung. Flink wie ein Eichhörnchen sprang Gilmenel von Baum zu Baum. Die Skelettkrieger folgten ihr am Boden. Vor sich sah Gilmenel den Rand des Waldes kommen. Hinter einer Wiese sah sie Äcker und einen Bauernhof. Vielleicht würde sie dort Hilfe finden, dachte sie noch, als der Ast unter ihr brach. Die Axt eines Skelettkriegers hatte ihn getroffen. Sie hatte nicht genügend Schwung, um den nächsten Ast zu erreichen. Sie fiel, rollte sich geschickt ab und rannte in Richtung Bauernhof los. 
Plötzlich wurden ihre Beine von etwas getroffen. Ein geworfener Streitkolben hatte sein Ziel gefunden. Sie ging zu Boden. Als sie aufstehen wollte, spürte sie einen stechenden Schmerz in ihrem linken Knöchel. Die Skelettkrieger näherten sich unaufhaltsam.
‚Nun hilft mir die Verstohlenheit nichts mehr. Nun muss ich kämpfen!’, dachte sie voll Grimm, und zog ihr kleines Schwert, ‚Mal schauen, was meine Schwertübungen bei dem Schwertlehrer der Waldläufer wert sind.’
Sie robbte zu einem Baum, den sie als Schutz von hinten benützte. Der erste Skelettkrieger kam auf sie zu. Sein Schwert mindestens viermal so groß wie das ihre. Sie erzitterte. Der Skelettkrieger holte aus. Gilmenel hob ihr Schwert zur Verteidigung.
„Sonnenbrunnen gib mir Kraft!“, schrie sie.
Ein riesiger gelber Blitz traf den Skelettkrieger. Er war nur noch ein Häufchen Asche. Die anderen anstürmenden Krieger hielten inne. Sie wanden sich von Gilmenel ab und stürmten hinter einen Baum. Kampfgetümmel und Schwerterklirren war zu hören. Gelbe und orange Blitze schossen hinter dem Baum hervor. Es wurde ruhig.

„Das nenn ich gerade noch rechtzeitig.“, hörte Gilmenel eine Frauenstimme hinter einen der Bäume triumphieren, „Was für ein Spaß!“
Ein Krieger im Silberhandwams kam hinter dem Baum hervor, und nahm dem Helm ab.  Es war eine Menschenfrau. Sie schüttelte ihre rotbraunen Haare aus. Gilmenel fiel die Burg wieder ein.
„Gut, dass ich gerade vorbeikam.“, sagte sie zu Gilmenel.
Mit einem enormen Kriegshammer deutete die Kriegerin auf das Schwertchen 
„Ich denke, dass kannst du jetzt wegstecken. Ich tu dir nichts, Kleine.“, versuchte sie Gilmenel zu beruhigen.
Gilmenel steckte langsam ihr Schwert ein. 
„Vielen Dank. Bist du eine Kriegerin aus Lordaeron?“, fragte Gilmenel.
Die Kriegerin lachte lauthals, „Nein, die hätten gegen diese Verseuchungen nicht bestanden. Ich bin ein Paladin.“
„Ein was?“, stutzte Gilmenel.
„Ein Paladin. Wir haben uns geschworen alle Schwachen zu beschützen und das Böse in jeder Form zu bekämpfen. Das Licht gibt uns die Kraft. Unser Kloster ist auf der anderen Seite des Berges. Mein Name ist Xandriana.“, erklärte die Paladin.
„Die Burg!“, entfuhr es Gilmenel.
„Wer bist du?“, stutzte Xandriana, und hob ihren Hammer, „Jeder hier kennt unser Kloster! Nimm die Kapuze ab und zeige mir dein Gesicht!“
„Haltet ein! Ich bin nur eine harmlose Wanderin.“, sagte Gilmenel und nahm ihre Kapuze ab.
„Beim…..“, rief Xandriana, „Was bist du?“
„Ich bin ein Hochelf.“, sagte Gilmenel stolz.
„Ich habe von euch gehört, aber gesehen habe ich noch keinen.“, sagte Xandriana.
„Ja, wir halten uns wenn möglich gerne im Hintergrund. Unsere Vergangenheit macht uns bei den restlichen Völkern Azeroths nicht gerade beliebt.“, seufzte Gilmenel.
„Habt ihr nicht eure Heimat weit nördlich von hier?“, rätselte der Paladin, „Ich wundere mich was du dann hier bei uns herumwanderst. Vielleicht solltest du das meinem Kommandanten erklären.“
Gilmenel versuchte aufzustehen, aber der Schmerz in ihrem Fuß lies sie wieder zu Boden gehen.
„Was hast du?“, fragte Xandriana.
„Mein Knöchel scheint gebrochen zu sein. Ein Streitkolben hat mich dort getroffen.“, seufzte Gilmenel.
„Wenn es weiter nichts ist.“, lächelte Xandriana, „Das haben wir gleich.“
Sie hob ihre Hände. Ein warmes Licht durchdrang Gilmenel. Sie fühlte wie der Schmerz verschwand.
„Das sollte reichen. Nun kannst du aufstehen.“, sagte der Paladin.
Gilmenel stand auf. Der Schmerz war verschwunden.
„Wie hast du das gemacht?“, fragte sie verdutzt.
„Ich sagte schon, das Licht gibt uns Kraft.“, lächelte Xandriana.

Gilmenel beschloss mit Xandriana zu gehen. Vermutlich hätte sie wenig Chancen einen so geübten Paladin zu entkommen, dachte sie bitter. 
„Erklär mir doch schon mal, warum du hier bist.“, sagte Xandriana als sie einen Weg betraten, der an einem See eine Rampe hochführte.
„Ich habe Kräuter gesucht.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Guter Versuch, aber wo sind dann deine Kräuter?“, fragte Xandriana.
„Die habe ich auf der Flucht verloren.“, versuchte Gilmenel zu erklären.
„Nein. Das nehme ich dir nicht ab. Für ein paar Kräuter würde kein Mensch soweit reisen, und wenn würde er alles dafür tun sie dann nicht zu verlieren. Also die Wahrheit!“, drohte Xandriana, und zog ihren Kriegshammer.
Gilmenel spürte Unbehagen in sich aufsteigen. Die Wahrheit sollte so gut wie möglich verdeckt bleiben. 
‚Diese Menschen haben auch Angst und sie haben große Kräfte. Vielleicht könnten sie uns helfen.’, dachte Gilmenel.
 „Ja, gut. Steckt den Hammer weg, edle Paladin.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Ich bin eine Botschafterin unseres Volkes. Wir haben von einer dunklen Bedrohung gehört. Nachdem wir keine Antworten von den Menschen aus Lordaeron erhalten haben, wurde ich ausgeschickt um Neuigkeiten von dort zu bekommen.“
„Botschafterin, eh?“, rümpfte Xandriana die Nase, „Riecht mir eher nach Spionin.“
„Nein, nein. Wir haben keine bösen Absichten.“, beschwichtigte Gilmenel.
„Gut, das soll der Kommandant klären.“, sagte Xandriana, „Wir sind da.“
Vor ihnen erhob sich das Kloster. Erst jetzt wurde Gilmenel die schiere Größe der Gebäude aus grauen Steinen bewusst. Xandriana ging auf einen der Posten zu. Der salutierte.
„Gut. Kommandant Mograine übt gerade dort hinten auf dem Trainingsplatz.“, sagte Xandriana zu Gilmenel, „Komm los!“

Der Kommandant übte mit einem imposanten Streitkolben. Der Baumstamm, der ihm als Ziel diente, sah bereits ziemlich mitgenommen aus. Xandriana ging zu ihm und salutierte.
„Kommandant, das hier sollten sie sich einmal ansehen.“, sagte sie zu ihm.
Gilmenel fühlte sich ein wenig heruntergesetzt. ‚Das?’, fuhr es ihr durch den Kopf, ‚Bin ich ein Ding?’
Der Kommandant nahm ein Tuch und wischte sich den Schweiß von seinem nackten Oberkörper ab. Auch das hastig übergeworfene Hemd konnte seine enormen Muskeln nicht verbergen. Er kam auf Gilmenel zu.
„Kapitän, dann wollen wir mal sehen, was ihr…’, er stockte, „Beim Licht!“
Gilmenel wunderte sich langsam, ob hier noch nie jemand einen Hochelf gesehen hat.  
„Lange her, dass ich jemanden von eurem Volk vor Augen hatte.“, fuhr der Kommandant fort, „Rasch setz deine Kapuze wieder auf. Es ist klüger, dass deine wahre Natur so wenige wie möglich hier erkennen. Es könnte sein, dass einige noch eine Rechnung mit den Hochelfen offen haben. Folgt mir beide in meine Bibliothek.“
Eine lange überdachte Treppe führte zum Kloster hinauf. Der Kommandant führte sie durch viele Gänge.
‚Nicht so elegant wie unsere Gebäude in Silbermond.’, dachte Gilmenel beeindruckt, ‚Aber sicherlich sehr wehrhaft.’
Der Kommandant blieb vor einer Tür stehen. Er nahm einen Schlüssel und schloss auf.
„Tretet ein, und nehmt Platz.“, sagte er.
Der Raum war rund. An seinen Seiten säumten Buchregale mit prächtigen Folianten die Wände. Einige Stühle standen gegenüber der Türe. Sie nahmen alle Platz.
„Gut. Nun, Kapitän gebt mir einen detaillierten Bericht wie ihr unseren Gast gefunden habt.“, forderte er Xandriana auf.
Diese berichtete von dem Kampf im Wald und ihren Weg zum Kloster. Sie zitierte wörtlich alles, was Gilmenel ihr gesagt hatte.
„Hm, solche Verseuchungen der Kultisten so nahe bei uns? Das ist bedenklich.“, raunte Mograine, „Aber nun zu dir, Elf. Es scheint mir, dass deine Absichten nicht ganz klar sind. Momentan bin ich eher geneigt dich in Ketten legen zu lassen.“
Gilmenel erschrak. Ihr bereits von Natur aus blasses Gesicht wurde noch blasser.
„Kommandant, dazu besteht keine Veranlassung.“, sagte sie geschockt, „Wir haben keine bösen Absichten. Im Gegenteil, uns plagen dieselben Sorgen um Azeroth wie euch. Doch leider bekommen wir von den anderen Völkern nur sehr schwer Informationen. Wir haben nun allerdings vernommen, dass etwas Böses in Lordaeron geschieht. Ich wurde daher geschickt, um uns hier Klarheit zu verschaffen.“
„Tja, das habt ihr arroganten Hochelfen euch selbst zuzuschreiben, dass ihr unbeliebt seid.“, sagte der Kommandant mürrisch, „Aber das spielt keine Rolle. Was mich stört ist die Heimlichtuerei. Warum sucht ihr keine offiziellen Kontakte?“
„Das haben wir versucht, Kommandant. Nur niemand gab uns Antwort.“, sagte Gilmenel resigniert.
„Wir hätten. Jeder Verbündete in Kampf gegen das Böse ist uns willkommen.“, sprach Mograine.
„Wir hatten keine Kenntnis von eurer Gemeinschaft.“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
„Nun gut. Was war dein Ziel?“, fragte sie der Kommandant.
„Ich wollte nach Lordaeron und mich dort umsehen. Vielleicht hätte ich dort ein wenig aufgeschnappt.“, antwortete Gilmenel, und hoffte die Ehrlichkeit der Antwort würde sich ihn ihrem Gesicht widerspiegeln.
Mograine lachte lauthals, „Einfältige Elfen! Nach Lordaeron, was? Niemand geht zurzeit so einfach in Lordaeron ein und aus. Der König hat alle seine Streitkräfte zur großen Heerschau dorthin bestellt. Du siehst, wir schlafen nicht. Der König verfolgt mit Argwohn die Aktivitäten des Kults der Verdammten. Es wird gesagt Kel’Thuzad ist dessen Kopf. Sie haben sich der Nercomanie verschrieben. Ihre Pläne sind uns noch unbekannt. Doch lässt dein Erlebnis vermuten, dass sie nun beginnen diese in die Tat umzusetzen. Der König ist sehr besorgt.“
„Ja, wir vermuten auch, dass Kel’Thuzad dahinter steckt. Aber wir befürchten eine weit größere Macht hinter ihm. Den Lick-König Ner’zhul selbst.“, bestätigte Gilmenel.
„Wenn das wahr ist, dann stehen wir wahrlich vor dem Abgrund, und brauchen jeden Verbündeten. Ich kann nichts versprechen, Elfe.“, sagte Kommandant Mograine, „Wie es morgen aussieht weis niemand. Ich halte es aber für wichtig, dass du in deine Heimat zurückkehrst, und euren Herrschern mitteilst, dass die Paladine der silbernen Hand an offiziellen Kontakten interessiert sind. Xandriana wird dich bis zum Bollwerk begleiten, und dafür sorgen, dass du es ohne Probleme passieren kannst.“
Xandriana hatte einen Trupp Paladine zusammengestellt. Dieser sei notwendig, da nun die Kultisten so aktiv seien, und selbst die Gegend um das Kloster wohl nicht mehr sicher sei, versicherte sie. Gilmenel hatte ihre Zweifel, dass dies der einzige Grund war.
Sie erreichten rasch das Bollwerk. Gilmenel erinnerte sich an die mühsame Kletterei auf den Bergen im Hintergrund. Xandriana wechselte einige Worte mit einem Offizier.
„Alles klar. Du kannst passieren.“, sagt sie zu Gilmenel, die sich bemühte so wenig wie möglich aufzufallen, „Hier. Diesen Brief hat mir Kommandant Mograine mitgegeben. Du sollst ihn euren Anführern überbringen. Leb wohl!“
Gilmenel verabschiedete sich und eilte durch das Tor des Bollwerks in Richtung Andorhal.  Als sie den Eindruck hatte unbeobachtet zu sein, verschwand sie wieder im Wald. Sie fand die zwei Latten in Alexje’s Stall immer noch locker vor. Dieser war auch nicht weiter überrascht, sie plötzlich wieder zusehen.
„Ah, du bist zurück. Erfolg gehabt?“, fragte er.
„Ich vermute.“, antwortete Gilmenel unsicher, „Aber letztendlich kann das nur Sylvanas Windläufer beurteilen. Ich muss rasch weiter.“
„Warte bis zum Einbruch der Nacht.“, sagte der Stallmeister.
„Ich danke euch.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Seid vorsichtig. Der Kult der Verdammten beginnt seine Operationen in Lordaeron.“
„Das sind sehr schlechte Nachrichten.“, seufzte Alexje, „Aber vielen Dank für die Warnung. Ich werde versuchen zu erreichen, dass wir uns hier vorbereiten.“
Die Nacht brach ein. Alexje öffnete das Stalltor. Gilmenel stieg auf Khal’El auf, und ritt langsam zum Tor. Das Pferd stoppte bei Alexje.
„Es war schön dich wieder zu sehen, mein Mädchen. Trage nun deine Reiterin sicher und geschwind nach Silbermond.“, flüsterte er Khal’El ins Ohr, „Lebt wohl ihr beiden!“
Khal’El schüttelte ihren Kopf und ritt mit Gilmenel davon in die Nacht.

Gilmenel war froh, dass die Reise zu den Toren von Quel’Thalas ungestört blieb, und Dank Khal’Els Geschwindigkeit wie im Flug verging. Sie fand die Generalin in einem Heerlager an den Toren des Thalassischen Passes vor. Sylvanas Windläufer nickte ihr zu. Sie gingen in ihr Zelt.
„Ich bin erleichtert dich wieder zu sehen, Gilmenel.“, freute sich die Generalin, „Dein Auftrag war dadurch schon fast ein Erfolg. Sage mir hast du Neuigkeiten?“
„Ja, die habe ich.“, antwortete sie der Generalin und gab ihr einen genauen Bericht ihrer Reise. Zum Schluss händigte sie ihr den Brief von Kommandant Mograine aus.
„Das sind schlechte, aber auch gute Nachrichten.“, sagte Sylvannas Windläufer bitter, „Aber diese Paladine. Ich wusste nicht, dass sie bereits soweit sind.“
„Ihr kennt die Paladine?“, stutzte Gilmenel.
„Nein, ich habe nur von ihnen gehört. Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie solche Fähigkeiten besitzen.“, antwortete die Generalin stirnrunzelnd.
„Nun, dann hoffe ich, dass wir sie als Verbündete gewinnen können.“, sagte Gilmenel hoffnungsvoll.
„Das bleibt abzuwarten.“, zweifelte die Generalin, „Deine Mission war ein voller Erfolg, Gilmenel. Nun ruhe dich rasch aus. Die nächste Aufgabe wartet bereits auf dich.“


----------



## Gilmenel (25. Oktober 2009)

20.	Den Feind erkennen

„Nun, Mithrandir? Hast du alles im Hain klären können?“, fragte Erlendur besorgt und gleichzeitig neugierig den Istari. Sie waren die Einzigen in der Magistratshalle.
„Hm. Es gibt noch viele Rätsel.“, sagte Mithrandir nachdenklich, „Die Hüterinnen im Hain konnten mir wenig sagen. Sie berichteten nur von einem Elb, der die Matrone immer wieder aufgesucht hat. Manchmal wurde er von einem Menschen begleitet. Der Elb war es auch, der nach und nach alle Hüterinnen in den Bann zog.“
„Der Bann? Hast du ihn brechen können?“, fragte Erlendur.
„Das war nicht notwendig. Die neue Matrone hatte schon begonnen ihn von ihren Schwestern zu nehmen.“, erklärte Mithrandir mit Erleichterung in der Stimme, „Momentan versetzen sie die Gebäude des Hain wieder in ihren alten Zustand.“
„Ja, dieses Blendwerk muss beseitigt werden.“, sagte der Magistrat resolut, „Ich frage mich nur, ob dies nicht eine Idee der Atalantë war.“
„Die Atalantë? Hm, ja. Wir müssen dringend herausfinden, woher diese Atalantë kommen. Sie geben sich als Nachfahren Numénors aus, und doch trägt ihr Handeln und Streben die Handschrift des Bösen.“, rätselte Mithrandir.
„Die Geschehnisse des Untergangs Numénors liegen fern in der Vergangenheit.“, sinnierte der Magistrat, „Selbst die Königreiche der Überlebenden in Mittelerde liegen in Ruin, oder sind ihrer einstigen Größe und Glanz beraubt. Erhoffen diese Atalantë etwa von hier aus die unsterblichen Lande zu erreichen? Wenn es so sein sollte, sind ihre Anstrengungen vergebens. Manwë selbst stellte unsere Königin damals zu Zeiten der Entrückung vor die Wahl, ob die fünf Inseln den Weg von Aman und Valinor einschlagen, oder hier in Arda verbleiben sollten. Sie entschied sich für das Bleiben, bis Amaldëar bei den Valar Gnade gefunden hätte. Deshalb sind nun auch für uns die unsterblichen Lande fern, und wir können selbst nur den einmaligen Weg ohne Wiederkehr aller Eldar dorthin mit unseren Schiffen besegeln. Was also erhoffen die Atalantë?“
„Nun, wenn sie unter der Herrschaft desjenigen sind, den ich vermute, dann ist es nicht der Weg nach Valinor den sie suchen. Dieser ist in der Tat verschlossen.“, antworte der Istari nachdenklich, „Vielmehr denke ich, sollen eure Inseln einen Brückenkopf bilden für die bevorstehenden dunklen Machenschaften des Feindes. Eure Inseln sind abgelegen und vergessen in den Geschichten von Mensch, Zwerg oder Elb. Sie sind ideal für die geheimen Operationen des Feindes. Mich zu rufen, war daher das Klügste, das du tun konntest, Freund. Doch wir müssen mehr herausfinden.“

„Wie sollen wir das tun?“, zuckte Erlendur ratlos mit den Schultern.
„Die Streitkräfte von Königin Ëarmeneliene geben sich  Mühe die südlichste Insel gegen die komplette Übernahme durch die Atalantë zu verteidigen. Die Festung, die sie dort erbauen, ist bereits sehr mächtig. Eure unermüdliche Flotte verteidigt die anderen Inseln bis jetzt erfolgreich. Doch leider ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Atalantë hier Verstärkung bekommen. Nein, der offene Kampf kommt für uns nicht in Frage. Wir müssen listig vorgehen.“, sagte Mithrandir. 
„Was also tun?“, seufzte der Magistrat.
„Den Feind mit seinen eigenen Mitteln schlagen.“, orakelte Mithrandir in seinen grauen langen Bart, „Die Atalantë haben versucht, oder versuchen immer noch, die Elbengemeinschaft der fünf Inseln zu spalten. Die Vorgänge hier im Hain zeigen uns deutlich wie sie vorgehen. Nachdem ihre Gehirnwäsche entfernt wurde, mögen nun alle Hüterinnen wieder loyal zur Königin stehen, doch bin ich mir sicher, dass es noch weitere Verbündete der Atalantë hier gibt, die der Sache des Bösen freiwillig dienen. Die Geschehnisse hier werden daher den Atalantë bereits bekannt sein. Diese Niederlage werden sie nicht hinnehmen. Sie wissen um die Wichtigkeit des Haines für euch. Denn wer ihn beherrscht, hat die spirituelle Macht über die fünf Inseln. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass er den Atalantë in die Hände fällt.“
„Was?“, entfuhr es dem Magistrat, „Niemals! Wir haben ihn gerade zurückerobert. Nein, Mithrandir das ist kein guter Rat.“
„Warte, warte.“, beruhigte der Istari ihn, „Das letzte Mal hatten wir kein Wissen um die Geschehnisse. Dieses Mal geben wir den Gang der Dinge vor. Der Hain ist nur der Köder. Haben die Atalantë angebissen, dann hoffe ich, werden wir die gewünschten Informationen bekommen. Aber dazu benötigen wir einen Verräter.“
„Ah, ich verstehe.“, sagte Erlendur erleichtert, „Wir geben die Regeln vor. Doch warte, Mithrandir. Wir müssten sicher sein, dass der Verräter auf unserer Seite ist, und keinen Argwohn bei den Atalantë auslöst.“
„Du hast Recht. Alle Elben denen wir vertrauen, sind bei den Atalantë sicher bekannt, und würden durchschaut.“, sagte Mithrandir mit einem verschmitzen Leuchten in seinen Augen, „Aber wir haben das Glück, dass wir durch Zufall jemanden in unserer Mitte haben, der für die Atalantë ein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist, und für sie aber von starken Interesse sein dürfte.“
„Der Fremde!“, sagte der Magistrat und schlug sich mit der Hand auf die Stirn.
„Ja, jener.“, stimmte ihm Mithrandir zu, „Es freut mich, dass du die Lösung auch siehst. Die Atalantë dürften mittlerweile ziemlich neugierig sein, wer das ist. Ja, vielleicht erzeugt dieses Unwissen bei ihnen sogar Furcht.“
„Aber wie können wir sicher sein, dass er auf unserer Seite steht?“, zweifelte der Magistrat.
„Das ist sicher eine berechtigte Sorge.“, murmelte Mithrandir, „Nach allen was wir nun über ihn wissen, stammte er nicht aus Mittelerde.“
„Umso besorgniserregender.“, mahnte Erlendur, „Denn könnte er nicht den Heerscharen des Bösen angehören, die aus fernen unbekannten Landen Ardas kommen?“
„Nein, das denke ich nicht.“,  versicherte Mithrandir dem Magistrat, „Ich hatte ein langes Gespräch mit der Matrone über den Fremden, und sie teilt mit mir die Auffassung, dass nichts Böses aus Mittelerde oder anderen Teilen Ardas in ihm ist. Leider stimmte sie nur zögerlich meinen Plan zu.“
„Nunja, das ist verständlich.“, grinste der Magistrat, „Aber wenn jemand den Fremden beurteilen kann, dann ist sie es.  Gut, ich vertraue ihr in diesen Punkt voll und ganz. Wie geht es nun weiter?“

„Nun,“, brummte der Istari, „müssen wir leider etwas abwarten. Der Fremde muss sich unserer Sprache und der Sprache der Atalantë erst bemächtigen. Zumindest Quenya redet er schon in Bruchstücken. Die alte Sprache der dunklen Könige Numénors ist leider in eurem Volk nicht bekannt. Ich muss in selbst darin unterrichten. Ich hoffe dabei richtig in der Annahme zu liegen, dass dies die Sprache unseres Feindes ist.“
„Ich hoffe bei allen Valar, dass er schnell ausgelernt hat.“, seufzte der Magistrat. „Die Zeit drängt. Was soll danach geschehen?“
„Wir können dies nicht steuern.“, antwortet Mithrandir mit sorgevollen Blick, „Der Fremde muss alleine zur Festung der Atalantë.“
„Werden sie nicht Verdacht schöpfen, wenn er so plötzlich auftaucht?“, fragte der Magistrat zweifelnd.
„Sicher werden sie das.“, stimmte Mithrandir zu, „Deshalb muss seine Geschichte auch glaubwürdig klingen. Ich habe der Matrone bereits alles erklärt.“
„Erfahre ich auch was du planst?“, wollte Erlendur wissen.
„Sei nicht böse, alter Freund.“,  sagte Mithrandir beruhigend, „Je weniger die genauen Details kennen, umso besser. Vetrau mir. Es ist alle geregelt.“
„Gut, ich vertraue dir.“, nickte der Magistrat, „Wir werden das schon schaffen.“
„Das kannst du auch.“, versicherte Mithrandir ihn, „Doch leider werdet ihr es alleine schaffen müssen, denn ich muss euch bald verlassen.“
„Jetzt? Zu diesen schweren Zeitpunkt?“, verzweifelte der Magistrat.
„Ja. Ich spüre, dass düstere Dinge sich in Mittelerde wieder zu regen beginnen. Dinge die wir bereits für besiegt hielten. Die Atalantë sind bereits ein sehr aktiver Teil davon.“, erklärte Mithrandir geheimnisvoll, „Doch sei versichert. Ich werde bei den grauen Anfurten Círdan um Beistand für euch bitten. Er dürfte die alten Bande zu seinem eigenen Volk nicht vergessen haben.“
„Eru möge seine Gedanken in die richtige Richtung lenken.“, flehte Erlendur, „Wir können gewiss jede Hilfe gebrauchen.“
Mithrandir stand auf und verließ die Magistratshalle mit wehendem Umhang.


----------



## Gilmenel (25. Oktober 2009)

21.	Heile Welt leb wohl

&#8222;Ich gehe gerne hier am Strand spazieren.&#8220;, sagte der Fremde bekümmert, &#8222;Hier kann ich die Fremdartigkeit deiner Welt vergessen, und mich zu Hause wähnen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ich liebe den Strand auch.&#8220;, antwortete Eärdaliene ihm, &#8222;Er ist so nahe am Meer, zu dem mein Volk immer schon eine besondere Liebe empfand.&#8220;
&#8222;Dein Volk.&#8220;, schluckte der Fremde und schüttelte resigniert seinen Kopf, &#8222;Dein Volk.&#8220;
&#8222;Was ist mir dir?&#8220;, fragte Eärdaliene besorgt.
&#8222;Jedes Wort, jeder Ort hier, ja selbst die Sterne machen mir immer wieder deutlich, dass ich sehr weit weg von zu Hause bin. Alles hier ist so fremd für mich.&#8220;, resümierte der Fremde.
&#8222;Aber du bist nicht alleine.&#8220;, beruhigte sie ihn, &#8222;Wir alle helfen dir.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, das ist das einzig Tröstliche hier.&#8220;, stimmte er melancholisch zu.
Sie gingen eine Weile schweigend an den weißen Strand der Insel entlang. Das Meer spülte sanfte Wellen an die Gestade. 
&#8222;Weist du, ich finde es erstaunlich, wie schnell du unsere Sprache beherrscht hast. Deine Fortschritte in den letzten Tagen sind beträchtlich.&#8220;, begann Eärdaliene das Schweigen zu brechen.
&#8222;Du schmeichelst mir.&#8220;, bedankte sich der Fremde.
&#8222;Nicht ohne Grund.&#8220;, setzte Eärdaliene schnell hinzu, &#8222;Denn alles, was wir bis jetzt von dir wissen ist sehr spärlich. Wir, nein, ich würde gerne mehr von dir wissen. Es ist nur sicher, dass du nicht aus einer uns bekannten Gegend Ardas stammst. Woher kommst du? Wer bist du?&#8220;
Eärdaliene  warf dem Fremden einen schnellen schüchternern Blick zu. Der Fremde setzte sich in den Sand. Er vergrub seine Füße in den Sand und legte seine Hände auf die Knie. Er starrte zum fernen Horizont. Eärdaliene setzte sich neben ihn.
&#8222;Woher ich komm?&#8220;, sinnierte der Fremde lange, &#8222;Der Name meiner Heimat ist schnell gesagt, nur ist er bedeutungslos, denke ich.&#8220;
&#8222;Wieso sagst du das?&#8220;, wunderte sich Eärdaliene, &#8222;Die Heimat ist wichtig. Jedes Lebewesen braucht einen Bezugsort in seinen Leben. Einen Ort den man liebt, kennt und schätzt.&#8220;
&#8222;Solch einen Ort kenn ich nicht.&#8220;, schüttelte der Fremde seinen Kopf, &#8222;Ich war immer auf der Wanderung, ja manchmal sogar auf der Flucht. Aber stets war ich auf der Suche nach neuen Wissen.&#8220;
&#8222;Das klingt nach einem sehr rastlosen Leben. Aber trotzdem musst du doch irgendwo her kommen?&#8220;, fragte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;So gesehen hast du Recht.&#8220;, stimmte der Fremde ihr zu, &#8222;Außerdem ist es durchaus so, dass meine Herkunft mich beeinflusst. Doch ist das alles vermutlich unglaublich weit von hier entfernt, und daher bedeutungslos.&#8220;
&#8222;Nein, das ist es nicht.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene leicht verärgert.
&#8222;Sei nicht böse mit mir. Das alles hier ist für mich vollkommen fremd.&#8220;, sagte der Fremde und breitete seine Arme aus, wie wenn er ganz Arda umschlingen wollte, und lies sie wieder resigniert sinken, &#8222;Ich bin verloren. Siehst du. Ich habe nächtelang eure Sterne studiert. Sie sagen mir nichts. Es gibt kein Sternbild, das ich erkenne. Es stehen keine Monde am Himmel, die mir ihr vertrautes fahles Licht schenken. Die Sterne meiner Heimat Azeroth scheinen hier nicht.&#8220;
Der Fremde deutete auf das Meer, &#8222;Diese Wasser brandeten nicht an die Küste von Quel&#8217;Thalas, dem Land meiner Geburt. Diese Luft hat nie durch die Straßen von Silbermond geweht.&#8220;
Eärdaliene sah ihn fragend an.
&#8222;Ja, je intensiver ich darüber nachdenke, desto sicherer bin ich mir. Ich bin nicht mehr in meiner Welt.&#8220;, verzagte der Fremde. Ein leises Schluchzen entfuhr ihm.
&#8222;Dann hatte Mithrandir Recht, und du stammst nicht aus Arda.&#8220;, schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, &#8222;Nur wie kamst du hierher?&#8220;

&#8222;Vermutlich bin ich an meinem Schicksal selbst schuld.&#8220;, sagte der Fremde achselzuckend, &#8222;In meiner Heimat, und besonders in meinem Volk, haben wir viel Wissen über die Magie. Arkane Energie hierzu steht uns in uneingeschränkten Mengen zur Verfügung. Es gibt daher sehr viele Magier wie mich bei den Hochelfen.&#8220;
&#8222;Hochelfen?&#8220;, staunte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Nein, von diesen Volk habe ich auf Arda noch nie gehört. Aber was deine Magie wirken kann, dass haben wir hier leider schon bitter erfahren müssen. Solch eine Macht wäre schon lange bekannt geworden. So starke Zauber beherrschen nur die Valar und ihre Diener. Selbst die mächtigen Istari verfügen nicht über derartige Fähigkeiten.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ich erinnere mich. Es tut mir sehr leid.&#8220;, sagte der Fremde und lies den Kopf hängen, &#8222;Ich wollte deine Mitschwester am Tor des Hains nicht töten. Aber ihr verfügt auch über einige magische Fähigkeiten.&#8220;
Eärdaliene schluckte und begann zu weinen. Das Bild der sterbenden Matrone war ihr in das Gedächtnis eingebrannt. Diese Schuld würde sie für alle Zeiten mit sich tragen.
&#8222;Ja.&#8220;, seufzte sie, &#8222;Die haben wir in der Tat. Doch beherrschen sie nur sehr wenige von uns. Die Teleri und alle Eldar versuchen aus dem Einklang der Dinge ihr Können zu ziehen. Wir versuchen mit den Geschenken von Eru und den Valar zu leben, und ihre Kraft auszunützen. Wissen und Beobachtung sind unsere Magie. Die Verschmelzung mit der Schöpfung ist unser Zauber. Die Natur ist uns heilig.&#8220;
&#8222;Das klingt sehr naturverbunden.&#8220;, staunte der Fremde, &#8222;Es erinnert mich an ein anders Volk in meiner Heimat. Die Nachtelfen, nahe Verwandte der Hochelfen, lieben ebenfalls die Natur über alles. Bei ihnen ziehen die Druiden ihre Magie aus ihr.&#8220;
&#8222;Das Wirken von Magie scheint sehr viel zu bedeuten in deiner Welt.&#8220;, schauderte es Eärdaliene, &#8222;Für die Eldar ist sie nur nebensächlich.&#8220;
&#8222;Das hätte sie für mich besser auch sein sollen.&#8220;, seufzte der Fremde, &#8222;Aber nein, der neunmalkluge Aliasan Mindmaker wollte den Dingen einmal mehr auf den Grund gehen ohne die Warnzeichen zu sehen.&#8220;
Aliasan schlug mit der Faust in den Sand. 
&#8222;Nein, ich werde Azeroth nie wieder sehen!&#8220;, schrie er in den Wind.
&#8222;Möge Manwë deine Verzweiflung hören, und dir Kraft und Rat senden.&#8220;, sprach Eärdaliene sanft.
&#8222;Die wird er dringend brauchen.&#8220;, sagte eine tiefe Stimme in ihrem Rücken.
Eärdaliene drehte sich erschreckt um. Mithrandir stand wenige Schritte hinter ihnen. 
&#8222;Keine Angst.&#8220;, beruhigte er sie. 

&#8222;Mithrandir!&#8220;, rief Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Es ist gut dass ich euch beide zusammen hier alleine antreffe, Matrone.&#8220;, sagte der Istari.
Eärdaliene errötete, &#8222;Nennt mich doch nur weiterhin einfach Eärdaliene. Außerdem hat die Ernennungszeremonie noch nicht stattgefunden.&#8220;
&#8222;Nur ein formeller Akt.&#8220;, ergänzte der Istari, &#8222;Aber wie dem auch sei. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge zu besprechen. Was macht die Sprachausbildung unseres fremden Freundes?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich denke, dass ich euere Sprache schon gut beherrsche.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan bevor Eärdaliene antworten konnte.
&#8222;In der Tat euer Quenya ist fast perfekt.&#8220;, staunte Mithrandir.
&#8222;Ich hatte auch eine geduldige Lehrerin.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan und warf Eärdaliene einen sehr vertrauten Blick zu. Eärdaliene drehte sich schüchtern weg.
&#8222;Gut, gut.&#8220;, schmunzelte Mithrandir, dem der Blick nicht entgangen war. 
&#8222;Unser Freund hat mir ein wenig von sich erzählt.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Nun weis ich auch endlich wie er heißt. Und du hattest richtig vermutet, Mithrandir. Aliasan kommt aus einer anderen Welt. Soviel erachte ich als sicher. Er hat hier in Arda keine Wurzeln.&#8220;
&#8222;Das ist für uns vielleicht von Vorteil.&#8220;, sagte Mithrandir mit einem Stirnrunzeln, &#8222;Aber er muss uns freiwillig helfen wollen. Die Aufgabe ist gefährlich. Sehr gefährlich.&#8220;
&#8222;Aufgabe?&#8220;, Aliasan blickte Eärdaliene und Mithrandir fragend an.
&#8222;Ja, Aliasan. Wir benötigen leider deine Hilfe.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene mit einem niedergeschlagenen Blick in den weißen Strand, &#8222;Ich wollte, ich hätte dich darauf vorbereiten können.&#8220;
&#8222;Nun, ich habe schon viele Abenteuer überstanden.&#8220;, lachte Aliasan, &#8222;Wenn ich euch damit helfen kann, und euch so für eure Gastfreundschaft danken kann, dann sei es.&#8220;
Eärdaliene wollte ihn spontan um den Hals fallen, aber besonn sich im letzten Moment. Doch ihr freundliches Lächeln für Aliasan konnte sie nicht mehr unterdrücken.
&#8222;Das freut mich zu hören.&#8220;, sagte Mithrandir, &#8222;Eärdaliene kann dir alles sagen, was zu tun ist. Allerdings ist Eile geboten. Aliasan muss die Sprache der Atalantë noch beherrschen, doch es gebricht dazu an Zeit. Ich muss euch heute noch verlassen.&#8220; 
&#8222;Mithrandir! Das sind schlechte Neuigkeiten.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene bestürzt.
&#8222;Es muss sein.&#8220;, sagte der Istari mit fester Stimme, &#8222;Andere Dinge benötigen dringend meine Aufmerksamkeit.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber ich kann ihm die Sprache der Atalantë nicht lehren.&#8220;, verzweifelte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Nun, dann muss es ohne gehen.&#8220;, schüttelte Mithrandir seinen Kopf, &#8222;Ich kann nicht&#8230;&#8220;
&#8222;Verzeiht, aber vielleicht kann ich da helfen.&#8220;, unterbrach Aliasan ihn.
&#8222;Wie?&#8220;, entfuhr es Eärdaliene und Mithrandir gleichzeitig sichtlich überrascht.
&#8222;Auch ich habe ein Geständnis zu machen.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan verlegen, &#8222;Ich habe eure Sprache nur deshalb so schnell gelernt, weil ich mit einem Zauber das Wissen von Eärdaliene über ihre Sprache erworben habe.&#8220;
Eärdaliene schaute ihn ungläubig an.
&#8222;Verzeih mir Eärdaliene, ich wollte mich mit dir so schnell wie möglich unterhalten können. Ich habe dies aber nur langsam tun können, da ich es nicht wagte den Zauber zu intensiv anzuwenden.&#8220;, sagte der Magier, &#8222;Bei euch, Mithrandir, habe ich mich nicht getraut. Eure Magie ist zu groß. Ihr hättet selbst den kleinsten Zauber bemerkt. Doch nun wo Eile geboten ist, und mit eurer Erlaubnis, wäre dies auch bei euch möglich.&#8220;
&#8222;Hm.&#8220;, murmelte der Istari, &#8222;Nun, es ist möglich. Nur werde ich meinen Geist vorher von anderem Wissen zu eurem Schutz säubern. Nehmt alles Wissen das ihr vorfinden werdet.&#8220;
Mithrandir nahm seinen Stab und faltete seine Hände wie zum Gebet um ihn. Er schloss seine Augen und murmelte einige unverständliche Worte. Der Stab leuchtet kurz hell auf.
&#8222;Beginne!&#8220;, sagte er wie in Trance.
Aliasan nahm seinen Stab und deutete auf den Istari. Ein blauer Strahl züngelte auf Mithrandir zu und hüllte ihn in blaues Licht. Aliasan schloss die Augen. Nach einigen Minuten fielen beide erschöpft zu Boden. Das blaue Licht verschwand. Mithrandir erhob sich und murmelte wieder einige Worte. Sein Stab leuchtete erneut kurz auf.
&#8222;Es ist vollbracht.&#8220;, sagte er müde, &#8222;Es hat die Dinge sehr erleichtert.&#8220;
&#8222;Soviel Wissen!&#8220;, stöhnte Aliasan der mit gesenktem Kopf auf allen Vieren im weißen Sand kauerte.
&#8222;Aliasan? Was ist mit dir?&#8220;, fragte Eärdaliene besorgt und kniete sich neben den Hochelf, und nahm ihn zärtlich in ihre Arme.
&#8222;Ich habe ihm nicht nur die Sprache der Atalantë gelehrt, sondern sämtliches Wissen gegeben, dass ihm hier von Nutzen sein könnte.&#8220;, beruhigte Mithrandir sie, &#8222;Er erfuhr alles über die Eldar, die fünf Inseln, Numénor, dessen Fall und die bevorstehende Aufgabe.&#8220;
&#8222;Das ist in der Tat ein gewaltiges Wissen.&#8220;, staunte Eärdaliene.
Aliasan schüttelte den Kopf benommen, und stand auf.
&#8222;Was für eine Welt! Was für Geschichten!&#8220;, sagte er noch leicht benommen, &#8222;Azeroth ist ein Nichts dazu! Mithrandir ich danke dir. Es wird meinen Aufenthalt hier sehr erleichtern. Meine Aufgabe ist schwer, aber ich denke ich werde sie meistern, auch wenn die heile Welt ganz vergeht.&#8220;
&#8222;Nun denn!&#8220;, ermutigte Mithrandir alle, &#8222;Lasst uns die Atalantë schlagen! Lebt wohl!&#8220;
Mithrandir eilte den Strand entlang. Ein Boot wartete nun plötzlich wenige hundert Meter von ihnen entfernt.
&#8222;Leb wohl, Freund!&#8220;, winkten ihm Eärdaliene und Aliasan zu.


----------



## Gilmenel (1. November 2009)

22.	In Amt und Würden

Der Raum der Matrone war wieder schlicht, so wie er sein sollte. Der Pomp, den die Matrone Oboëlindë einrichten lies, war wieder dem schlichten und meditativen Stil, der hier die Zeitalter über herrschte, gewichen. Eärdaliene kniete tief im Gedanken versunken in der Mitte des Raumes auf den unbedeckten Boden. Eine Elbin trat in die Türöffnung.
„Bist du bereit?“, sagte Gwäedaliene sanft.
Eärdaliene hob langsam den Kopf und öffnete die Augen.
Sie schaute Gwäedaliene fragend an, „Kann ich das jemals sein?“
„Du wirst es schaffen.“, versuchte Gwäedaliene ihr zu versichern.
„Weist du noch, wie du vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit eine gedankenverlorene unbedeutende Hüterin am Strand gesucht hast, damit sie ihrer ehrenvollen Aufgabe nachkommt?“, fragte Eärdaliene nachdenklich, „Und nun soll sie die geistige Führerin unseres Volkes werden?“
„Ja, ich erinnere mich als wäre es gestern gewesen.“, sagte Gwäedaliene, „Doch die Pläne Erus sind manchmal undurchsichtig für uns. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er alles zum Guten fügen wird. Du hast dich als wahre Verteidigerin des Hains ausgezeichnet. Deine spirituellen Fähigkeiten suchen ihresgleichen. Wenn nicht du, wer dann?“
“Verteidigerin?“, seufzte Eärdaliene aus tiefsten Herzen, „Ich hoffe es wird nicht zur Sitte, dass die Mörderin der Matrone ihre Nachfolgerin wird.“
„Mörderin? Unsinn!“, winkte Gwäedaliene ab, „Oboëlindë hat uns an die Atalantë verraten. Sie war nur ein weiteres Opfer dieses sinnlosen Krieges.“
„Ich wünschte ich könnte dies so sehen.“,  schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, „Es wird meine Schuld für immer sein. Doch stehen zu viele Dinge momentan auf dem Spiel. Ich kann hier nicht dem Trübsinn verfallen. Ein Teil meines Herzens wird für immer schwer sein, aber ich muss mich nun auf die Aufgaben, die vor mir liegen, konzentrieren, und du auch.“
„Ich?“, wunderte sich Gwäedaliene, „Was kann ich als einfache Hüterin tun?“
„Nun, du kannst viel tun, aber nicht als einfache Hüterin.“, nickte Eärdaliene ihr zu, „Ich will, dass du meine Stellvertreterin wirst.“
Gwäedaliene holte tief Luft. Ein flüchtiges Grinsen huschte über ihr Gesicht, bevor es ernste Züge annahm.
„Ich? Nein!“, sagte sie abwehrend, „Dazu bin ich nicht würdig genug.“
„Doch, das bist du.“, redete Eärdaliene ihr zu, „Du warst die einzige Getreue, die dem Wahnsinn Oboëlindës nicht erlegen ist. Ich wüsste keine andere, der ich vertrauen könnte, und die ich an meiner Seite haben wollte.“
„Ich habe nur überlebt weil du gekommen bist.“, antwortete Gwäedaliene, „Doch dein Vertrauen ehrt mich, und deshalb will ich dich nicht enttäuschen. Ich akzeptiere die Bürde und das Amt.“
„So sei es.“, sagte Eärdaliene und stand auf, „Nun lass uns gehen, damit sie nicht wie üblich einen Suchtrupp nach mir schicken müssen.“ 

Die beiden Elbinnen schlugen den kurzen Weg zum Innersten des Haines ein. 
„Die Königin ist leider nicht gekommen.“, flüsterte Gwäedaliene ihr zu, „Ihre Berater hielten es für zu gefährlich. Aber sie hat einen Gesandten mit einer Botschaft geschickt.“
„Das ist auch ausreichend.“, antworte Eärdaliene leise, „Außerdem gibt es ja keine fest vorgegebene Zeremonie. Oboëlindë war erst die zweite Matrone seit der Erschaffung der Inseln.“
Sie betraten das Innerste. Der weite Hain, der sich im Innersten eines Wäldchens befand, lag vor ihnen. Nur ein symbolisches Tor trennte ihn von den anderen Gärten des Ordens mit ihren leichten und zierlichen Gebäuden. Der gesamte Magistrat stand am Tor und verbeugte sich vor ihr. Die Hüterinnen hatten sich um den innersten Ring der heiligen Bäume, die den See mit der Wassersäule Ulmos umgaben, gestellt. Innerhalb des Baumringes durften sich nur die Matrone und die Königin aufhalten. Doch selbst für sie war die Berührung der Wasser des Sees, oder gar der Wassersäule, tabu.
Sie näherten sich den Bäumen. Ihre Stämme glänzten silbern wie Mithril. Die feinen Blätter leuchteten wie Smaragdjuwelen mit grünem Feuer. Eärdaliene erinnerte sich an den Schmuck der großen Halle. 
‚Nein,’, dachte sie, ‚kein Elbenwerk kann sich mit den Schöpfungen der Valar messen.’
Auf dem halben Weg zu den Bäumen stand ein Elb. Er musste eine hohe Position innehaben, denn alle Elben, die den Hain betraten, blieben für gewöhnlich am Tor stehen. Zu groß war die Ehrfurcht vor dem Allerheiligsten.
„Ich überbringe euch die Grüße der Königin Ëarmeneliene.“, sprach der Elb in salbungsvollen Tonfall.
Eärdaliene erschrak. Ein Stutzen huschte kurz über ihr Gesicht. Auch wenn der Tonfall ein anderer war, die Stimme war dieselbe, die sie in der großen Halle vernommen hatte. Die Stimme, die sie betören wollte. Schnell versuchte sie die Fassung wieder zu erlangen.
‚So nah an der Königin sitzt also schon der Verrat.’, dachte sie bitter, ‚Aliasans Auftrag wir immer schwerer.’
„Der Segen Erus möge unsere Königin und euch erfüllen.“, antwortete sie wieder gefasst.
„Die Königin bedauert, dass sie nicht persönlich anwesend sein kann, aber die Zeiten werden immer dunkler. Eine Reise wäre zu gefährlich. Gerne ist sie dem Rat Mithrandirs gefolgt, euch als neue Matrone zu berufen. Ihr Segen und die besten Wünsche mögen euch in dem schweren Amt stets begleiten. Eru sei gepriesen.“, trug der Elb seine Botschaft vor.
‚Glaubt er, dass ich ihn nicht erkenne?’, wunderte sich Eärdaliene.
„Ich danke der Königin für ihre Worte, und euch für die Überbringung.“, sagte sie, „Euer Weg war sicher gefahrvoll. Bitte bleibt deshalb doch noch und nehmt an unserem kleinen Fest nach der Zeremonie teil. Es wäre mir eine Ehre.“
Der Elb verbeugte sich und sagte, „Ich verweile gerne in der Ruhe des Hains.“

Eärdaliene nickte ihm kurz zu und setzte ihren Weg zu den heiligen Bäumen fort. Wundervolle leichte Musik aus goldenen Elbenkehlen erfüllte plötzlich die Luft. Eärdaliene hatte sich eine kleine Melodie gewünscht, und die Auswahl der Chorleiterin überlassen. Sie hielt inne. Tränen liefen vor Rührung über ihr Gesicht.
‚Die letzte Strophe!’, dachte sie überrascht, ‚Dessen bin ich nicht würdig.’
Sie ging zögerlich weiter. Gwäedaliene, die bis jetzt an ihrer Seite ging, reihte sich nun in den Ring der Hüterinnen ein. Es waren nur noch wenige Schritte durch den Ring der Bäume zum See. Das kristallblaue Wasser des Sees lag ruhig in der Sonne. Die Gewalt der Wassersäule in der Mitte erzeugte keinerlei Wellen im glatten Spiegel des Sees. Sie schaute auf die Wassersäule. In wilder Gischt schoss das Wasser nach oben. Tausende von Regenbogen umgaben sie. Sie lies ihre Robe zu Boden fallen. Zwei Hüterinnen näherten sich. Sie entfalteten eine weiße Robe, wie sie Eärdaliene getragen hatte. Nur der schmale Streifen von gewebten Mithril an deren Seite unterschieden sie von ihrer alten Robe, und zeichneten sie so als Matrone des Haines aus. Sie legte sie an und trat in den Baumkreis an den See.
„Eru sei gepriesen!“, sang sie mit erhobenen Händen, „Möge er mich als seine Dienerin annehmen zum ewigen Wohle des Haines. Ulmos Vermächtnis an die Kinder Illuvatárs werde ich stets schützen. Allen Schwachen, Trostsuchenden und Kranken mögen vom Orden und mir Stärkung zu Teil werden.“
Sie verstummte und lies die Hände sinken. Langsam ging sie rückwärts vom See weg. Als sie die Bäume erreichte drehte sie sich um und blieb stehen. Die Hüterinnen begannen sich ihr von links und rechts zu nähern. Jede erwies ihr mit einer tiefen Verbeugung die Ehre, und nahm einen Platz zur Seite des Wegs zum Tor ein.      
Gwäedaliene war die Letzte, die ihre Loyalität gegenüber der neuen Matrone mit ihrer Verbeugung zum Ausdruck brachte. Eärdaliene verbeugte sich ebenfalls von ihr und wies ihr den Platz zu ihrer Rechten zu. 
„Schwestern! Alle schrecklichen Dinge sollen hier an diesen heiligen Ort vergessen sein.“, sprach Eärdaliene, „Unsere Aufgabe ist das Gedenken an unsere Herkunft, und der Beistand für alle Hilfesuchenden. Ulmo selbst hat uns diesen Auftrag vor Zeitaltern gegeben. Lasst uns alle würdig sein diesen zu erfüllen. Frieden ist unser Ziel. Sanftmut und Liebe sind unsere Waffen. Eru wache über uns alle.“
Nach einer kurzen Pause fuhr sie fort, „Schwestern! Ich möchte euch Gwäedaliene als meine Stellvertreterin vorschlagen.“
Alle Hüterinnen nickten in stiller Zustimmung gleichzeitig mit dem Kopf. Eärdaliene ging im Spalier der Hüterinnen gefolgt von Gwäedaliene auf das Tor zu. Diese reihten sich zu zweit hinter der Matrone ein, nachdem sie vorbeigegangen war.

Der Zug näherte sich dem Tor. Aliasan stand darin. Er hatte seine rote Robe angelegt. Seinen Zauberstab hielt er wie eine Wache, die mir ihrer Hellebarde jemanden den Weg versperren wollte. Seine Gesichtszüge waren ernst. Eärdaliene blieb stehen.
„Ich gratuliere dir.“, sagte Aliasan mit Hochmut in der Stimme, „Ich hoffe die Schuhe deiner ermordeten Vorgängerin passen dir.“
Er drehte sich brüsk um und verlies den Hain.
„Was?“, schüttelte Eärdaliene verdutzt den Kopf. Aus den Augenwinkeln heraus konnte sie einen überlegenden Blick des königlichen Botschafters auf den davoneilenden Aliasan erhaschen.
‚Es war zwar nicht so geplant, aber umso besser.’, dachte sie.
Erlendur kam auf sie zu.
„Matrone, sollen ihn die Wachen stellen?“, fragte er besorgt.
„Nein. Lasst ihn ziehen. Seine Macht ist zu groß.“, antwortete ihm Eärdaliene, „Ich werde später herausfinden, was das zu bedeuten hatte. Eigentlich war er als Gast zur Feier eingeladen, aber nun ist es besser, dass er gegangen ist. Sein Verhalten ist in letzter Zeit sehr merkwürdig. Wenn das der Dank für seine Rettung war, dann soll er mir aus den Augen gehen.“
„Ja, wirklich merkwürdig.“, nickte Erlendur nachdenklich.
„Aber nun lasst uns feiern, Freund.“, munterte Eärdaliene ihn auf.
Eärdaliene führte alle aus dem Gelände des heiligen Hains und des Ordens hinaus. Auf dem Platz vor dem Zugangstor zu den Orden war bereits ein Fest für alle Bewohner der kleinen Siedlung vorbereitet. Wie Ulmo es vor Zeitaltern verfügte, war es immer noch die einzige Siedlung der Teleri auf dieser Insel. Die Elben der Siedlung vollbrachten hauptsächlich die Arbeiten, die die Hüterinnen des Ordens nicht selbst ausführen konnten. Nun waren alle vor dem Hain versammelt. Als die neue Matrone den Hain verließ, verbeugten sich alle Bewohner vor ihr. Offiziell war sie nun das Oberhaupt über alle Teleri dieser Insel, und nur der Königin untertan und Rechenschaft schuldig.
„Teleri dieser heiligen Insel Ulmos!“, richte Eärdaliene das Wort an die Versammelten, „Eru möge stets über euch wachen, und Ulmo uns alle schützen. Wie es seit Alters her der Brauch ist, so will auch ich den Magistrat der Insel anerkennen. Mögen er auch weiterhin die weltlichen Geschicke unserer kleinen Schar hier überlegt und mit der Weisheit, die Manwë ihn geben möge, lenken. Nun lasst uns die Geschehnisse dieser düsteren Tage für kurze Zeit vergessen. Die Feier möge beginnen!“

Die Feier war dem würdevollen Anlass angemessen. Ein Barde unterhielt alle mit dezenten Klängen seiner Leier. Die Elben der Siedlung gratulierten alle nochmals einzeln Eärdaliene.
„Eine schöne Feier.“, sagte der Botschafter der Königin zu ihr, „Sie lässt mich die dunklen Ereignisse fast vergessen.“
„Es sind nur wenige Augenblicke der Ruhe. Wir sind uns hier sehr bewusst, dass wir unseren Frieden dem Blut unserer Kämpfer auf der südlichen Insel und den tapferen Seeleuten verdanken.“, antwortete sie ihn, „Doch wurden wir einander noch nicht vorgestellt. Sagt wie ist euer Name?“
„Man nennt mich Atrahandil.“, antwortete der Botschafter und verbeugte sich.
„Nun ihr müsst der Königin sehr nahe stehen. Sie hätte euch sonst nicht mit so einer ehrenvollen Aufgabe bedacht.“, schmeichelte Eärdaliene ihn in der Hoffnung mehr von ihm zu erfahren.
„Nein, ich bin nur einer ihrer vielen Berater.“, antwortete er mit einer sanften Stimme, die Eärdaliene fast vergessen lies, was diese Stimme vermochte, „Die Königin hat mich wohl deswegen ausgewählt, weil ich oft zwischen den Inseln reise, und die momentanen Gefahren gut kenne.“
‚Ja, das ist kein Wunder wenn du mit den Atalantë paktierst.’, dachte sie für sich.
„Sagt mir, wie steht es um unsere südliche Insel?“, fragte sie Atrahandil.
„Nun,“, zögerte der Botschafter, „Die Atalantë sind mächtig. Noch halten unsere Verteidigungslinien. Allerdings ist es vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Truppen der Atalantë Ersatz bekommen. Ob wir dann standhalten können ist fraglich. Vielleicht sollten wir eine Art Waffenstillstand mit ihnen verhandeln.“
‚Verräter!’, kochte die Wut in Eärdaliene auf. 
„Das wäre nur ein letzter Ausweg.“, sagte sie nun laut, „Diese Inseln sind unser seit Zeitaltern. Sie waren Ulmos Gabe an unser Volk.“
„Gewiss ihr habt Recht.“, stimmte Atrahandil listig zu.
Ein roter Feuerball explodierte mit einem lauten Donner in tausend kleine Flammen, die noch eine zeitlang in der Luft tanzten. Die Elben erstarten.
„Die Atalantë! Sie greifen uns an!“, schrieen einige.
Andere riefen, „Wir sind verloren!“
Alle rannten aufgeschreckt hin und her.
Nun fegte ein blaues Blitzgewitter über die Köpfe der panischen Elben.
„Ruhe, Schwestern und Brüder! Es richtet keinen Schaden an.“, sagte Eärdaliene mit ruhiger Stimme. Die obwohl sie leise und sanft sprach, von allen gehört wurde. Sie begann ein Lied zu singen. Die Elben spürten wie ihre Angst wich und Mut sie erfüllte.
„Lasst uns den Grund für diese Phänomene suchen!“, rief sie ihnen zu.
Tausende von goldenen Kometen fielen nun aus dem Himmel.
„Dort!“, rief ein Elb und deutet auf den Rand der Siedlung.
Ein goldener Lichtstrahl ging vom Boden in Richtung Himmel. Eärdaliene und der oberste Magistrat liefen in die angedeutete Richtung. Atrahandil folgte ihnen.
„Aliasan!“, rief Eärdaliene dem Magier aus Azeroth zu, „Was hat das zu bedeuten?“
Aliasan lies seinen Stab sinken. Der Lichtstrahl erlosch.
„Ich wollte euch nur erfreuen, Matrone.“, sagte er.
„Ihr habt alle fast zu Tode erschreckt.“, rügte Eärdaliene ihn, „Wir dachten die Atalantë greifen an.“
„Es waren nur harmlose Illuminationen.“, schüttelte der Hochelf den Kopf, „In meiner Heimatwelt Azeroth ist diese Magie bei Festen sehr beliebt.“
„Das mag sein.“, sagte Eärdaliene ernst, „Aber hier nicht. Ich untersage euch die Anwendung jeglicher Magie auf dieser Insel ohne sie vorher mit mir besprochen zu haben.“
„Ich…“, zögerte Aliasan, „Wie eure Heiligkeit befiehlt!“
Er verbeugte sich vor ihr in einer verhöhnenden Art, und verließ stolz schreitend den Platz in Richtung der Hütte. Atrahandil beobachtete alles sehr interessiert.
„Ihr undankbarer Geselle!“, raunte Eärdaliene Aliasan nach, und wandte sich an die herangeströmten Elben, „Elben! Wir haben diesen Gestrandeten hier Gastfreundschaft entgegen gebracht, und werden dies auch weiterhin tun. Doch ist er hier nun nur noch geduldet, und der Umgang mit ihm auf das Wesentlichste zu beschränken. Die Feier ist nun beendet. Lasst uns zur Ruhe gehen.“
Still und nachdenklich verließen alle Elben den Platz. Eärdaliene kehrte mit den Hüterinnen in den Hain zurück. Einzig Atrahandil blieb noch im Gedanken versunken stehen.


----------



## Gilmenel (1. November 2009)

23.	Neue Herren

„Hey du, Fischer“, rief Aliasan dem Fischer in seinem Boot zu, dass am Pier der Siedlung lag. Er sprang zu ihm in das Boot, „Du weist zu was ich fähig bin?“
Blaue Funken sprangen von Aliasans Händen. Der Elb nickte nur erschrocken. 
„Gut.“, grinste Aliasan finster, „Dann bringe mich zur südlichen Insel. Ich bin sicher du findest einen Weg, wenn dir dein Leben lieb ist.“
Der Fischer löste die Leinen und setzte das kleine Segel des Bootes. Es nahm schnell Fahrt auf. 
„Versuche keine Tricks!“, mahnte ihn Aliasan mit zornigen Blick, „Steuere nach Süden und nicht nach Norden!“
„Herr! Verzeiht, aber wir müssen unsere Insel im Norden umrunden, um durch die Gewässer zwischen den Inseln mit diesen kleinen Boot sicher nach Süden zu gelangen.“, erklärte der Fischer ihm eingeschüchtert.
„Nun gut.“, knurrte Aliasan, „Ich muss wohl deinen seemännischen Rat vertrauen.“
Aliasan setzte sich auf den Bug des Bootes und beobachtete den Fischer argwöhnisch. Dieser steuerte das Boot in Sichtweite der Küste nach Norden.
„Meine Partnerin wird mich vermissen, und nach mir suchen.“, sagte der Fischer nachdenklich, „Vermutlich wird sie den Magistrat aufsuchen.“
„Da macht dir mal keine Sorge, einfältiger Tropf.“, verspottete Aliasan ihn, „Sollte jemand auf die Idee kommen uns zu folgen, dann wird er sein blaues Wunder erleben. Sorge lieber dafür, dass wir unentdeckt bleiben, und schnell vorankommen.“

„Eärdaliene, Aliasan ist fort.“, sagte der oberste Magistrat besorgt, als er in den Raum der Matrone stürzte.
„Matrone, verzeiht. Ich konnte ihn nicht aufhalten.“, sagte die ihn begleitende Elbin, die momentan an der Pforte des Hains wachte, untertänig.
„Vielen Dank, Schwester. Es ist gut.“, beruhigte Eärdaliene die Hüterin, „Nun lass uns alleine.“
 Der Magistrat warf dem anwesenden Atrahandil einen misstrauischen Blick zu.
„Atrahandil hat uns neue Botschaften von der Königin gebracht.“, antwortete Eärdaliene auf den Blick des Magistrats, „Ich wollte ihm gerade meine Antwort an sie geben.“
„Vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas verweilen.“, sagte Atrahandil nachdenklich, „Es scheint sich etwas Wichtiges ereignet zu haben.“
„Wie ihr wünscht.“, nickte die Matrone ihm zu, „Der Hain hat keine Geheimnisse vor der König oder ihren Vertrauten. Was ist geschehen, Magistrat?“
Erlendur stutze wegen der förmlichen Anrede.
„Die Partnerin des Fischers hat uns gemeldet, dass sie gesehen hat, wie Aliasan das Boot des Fischers betreten hat, und diesen bedroht hat. Sie stachen dann zusammen in See, und nahmen einen nördlichen Kurs.“, erklärte der Magistrat.
„In der Tat?“, antwortete ihn Eärdaliene stirnrunzelnd, „Ich dachte nicht, dass er so weit gehen würde, nachdem ich ihm seinen Stab genommen habe. Aber nun hat er sich erklärt.“
„Ihr habt was?“, schüttelte der Magistrat den Kopf.
„Ich habe ihm seinen Stab, die Hauptquelle seiner Magie, genommen.“, sagte sie ruhig.
„Wieso bei Eru?“, entfuhr es dem Magistrat.
„Nun, mir sind Meldungen zu Ohren gekommen, dass er seit der Feier das Magieverbot sehr oft gebrochen hat.“, sagte sie fest, „Daraufhin bat ich ihn zu kommen. Er ist tatsächlich gekommen. Ich befahl ihn mir seinen Stab auszuhändigen. Natürlich lehnte er ab, und verhöhnte mich. Aber ich konnte ihn mit einem lähmenden Lied betäuben. Doch trotzdem entkam dem Stab ein Feuerblitz. Dort bei der schwarzen Stelle an der Wand schlug er ein. Ich entriss ihm den Stab. Als er wieder zur Besinnung kam, stürzte er mit wilden Beschimpfungen und Flüchen, die ich nicht wiederholen will, aus den Hain.“
„Warum habt ihr das nicht gemeldet, Matrone?“, fragte der Magistrat verblüfft.
„Dies war eine Sache des Hains.“, antwortete sie kühl.
„Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.“, murmelte Erlendur und sagte laut vorwurfsvoll, „Nun, er ist weg. Ich hoffe nur der Fischer kommt gesund zurück. Ich lasse ein Boot klarmachen und ihn verfolgen. Es sollte ihn vielleicht noch einholen können.“
„Nehmt mein Schiff.“, bot Atrahandil dem Magistrat an, „Es ist bei weitem schneller als eure Boote. Außerdem ist eine kampferfahrene Mannschaft an Bord, falls sich dieser Fremde wehren sollte. Es liegt vor der Insel auf Reede.“
„Ich nehme euer hilfreiches Angebot gerne an, wenn ich vermutlich vom Hain schon keine Hilfe mehr erwarten kann.“, sagte der Magistrat und warf Eärdaliene einen vorwurfsvollen Blick zu.
„Vielleicht können wir ja auch seinen Stab mitnehmen, und gegen ihn einsetzen.“, sagte der Botschafter hoffend. 
„Nein, das glaube ich nicht.“, erwiderte Eärdaliene ablehnend, „Es war sicher nur Glück, dass ich ihn überwältigen konnte. Der Magistrat und ich wissen, wie sehr der Fremde und sein Stab verbunden sind. Ich habe ihn deshalb an einen sehr sicheren Ort verbracht. Das ist Alles was der Hain in dieser Angelegenheit zu tun vermag.“
„Gut, ich denke es ist besser wir brechen auf. Hier erreichen wir nichts mehr. Gehen wir, Botschafter.“, sagte der Magistrat wütend, und verließ mit dem Botschafter die Matrone.

„Setzt volles Zeug!“, befahl Atrahandil bereits dem Kapitän seines Schiffes, als er hinter dem Magistrat gerade die Seilleiter an Bord kletterte, „Kurs Nord! Die Küste entlang. Ausguck besetzen. Kampbereitschaft!“
„Aye, Botschafter.“, rief der Kapitän, und gab die notwendigen Anweisungen an die Besatzung des weißen Schiffes weiter. Die Segel der drei Masten begannen sich im Wind zu blähen. Soldaten nahmen mit ihren Bögen Aufstellung an der Reling. 
„Kurs liegt an. Alle Soldaten sind auf Kampfposition, Botschafter.“, meldete der Kapitän wenig später.
„Gut, Gut.“, nickte im Atrahandil zu, der gerade mit dem Magistrat die Brücke des Segelschiffes betrat, „Ich denke wir sollten dieses Individuum bald eingeholt haben, Magistrat.“
„Eingeholt ja.“, grübelte Erlendur, „Aber ob wir seiner auch habhaft werden, das bezweifle ich sehr.“
„Dies ist eines der neuen großen Schlachtschiffe der königlichen Flotte mit über hundert Elitesoldaten.“, sagte Atrahandil stolz, „Das sollte reichen, denke ich.“
„Hm. Ihr habt keine Ahnung wen wir verfolgen, und was er vermag.“, zweifelte der Magistrat.
„Nein, die habe ich nicht.“, lachte Atrahandil, „Aber seine Lichteffekte bei der Feier waren harmlos. Wenn das alles ist, was er vermag, dann sehe ich kein Problem.“
„Nein, das waren nur Spielereien.“, schüttelte der Magistrat den Kopf, „Unser ehemaliger Gast Aliasan kann weit mehr. Er tötet mit seiner Magie, wenn es sein muss. Ich war dabei, als er eine Hüterin damit getötet hat.“
„Wie bitte?“, stutze der Botschafter, „Und hier habt ihn nicht bestraft, sondern in der Siedlung frei herumlaufen lassen?“
„Nun, er war damals nicht bei Bewusstsein und konnte seine Taten nicht steuern.“, erklärte Erlendur mit gesenkten Kopf, „Sein wahres Gesicht zeigte er erst kurz vor der Ernennungszeremonie der neuen Matrone. Doch hätten wir schon vorher stutzig werden sollen. Seine Magie ist mit keiner in ganz Arda vergleichbar. Wir vermuteten schon früh, dass er kein Kind Illuvatárs ist. Wie wir später erfuhren stammt er aus einer anderen Welt. Er nannte sie Azeroth.“
„Wieso habt ihr sein Erscheinen nicht sofort der Königin gemeldet?“, fragte Atrahandil vorwurfsvoll.
„Verzeiht mir Botschafter, das hatten wir.“, antwortete ihm der Magistrat, „Vielleicht zog die Königin euch hier nicht zu Rate, da Mithrandir bald darauf bei uns zu Gast war.“
„Mag sein, mag sein.“, sagte der Botschafter, und rieb sich nachdenklich am Kinn.
„Auf seinen Rat hin überließ sie uns die Beaufsichtigung Aliasans. Wir sollten erst mehr über ihn erfahren. Aber wir haben wohl versagt.“, sagte Erlendur voll Verbitterung.
„Das bleibt abzuwarten, mein Freund.“, munterte Atrahandil ihn auf, „Der Wind steht günstig. Wir machen gute Fahrt. Der Ausguck sollte ihn uns bald melden.“

„Diese Narren!“, rief Aliasan ungläubig, „Sie kommen tatsächlich.“
„Eru sei gepriesen.“, sagte der Fischer erleichtert.
„Freu dich nicht zu früh.“, zischte Aliasan ihm zu, „Sie werden es noch bereuen, sich eingemischt zu haben.“
Das Kriegsschiff näherte sich dem kleinen Fischerboot rasch.
„Fischerboot voraus!“, meldete der Ausguck des Schlachtschiffes.
„Wir haben ihn!“, triumphierte Atrahandil, „Kapitän, bringen sie uns auf Schussweite längsseits.“
Der Kapitän lies die Segel raffen, um das Schiff der Geschwindigkeit des Fischerbootes anzupassen.
„Nun ist es an euch, Magistrat.“, sagte Atrahandil, „Ich denke es ist das Beste, dass ihr mit ihm redet.“
„Ich kann es versuchen.“, zweifelte der Magistrat, und trat an die Reling.
„Heyho, Fischerboot!“, rief er mit lauter Stimme, „Aliasan! Hört ihr mich?“
„Was wollt ihr?“, donnerte Aliasan zurück.
„Kommt zurück zum Hain, Freund.“, rief Erlendur.
„Freund?“, höhnte der Magier, „Behandelt ihr so Freunde? Besonders diese heimtückische Hexe von Matrone.“
„Ja, sie hat überreagiert.“, rief der Magistrat, „Aber wir werden eine Lösung finden.“
„Ist es eine Lösung mir meine Magie zu verbieten?“, rief Aliasan grimmig, „Ich glaube nicht. Außerdem hat sie etwas, das mir gehört. Und ich denke nicht, dass sie es mir freiwillig wiedergibt. Aber ich weis, wer mir helfen wird es wiederzuerlangen.“
„Nun, die Königin wird euch nicht helfen.“, rief jetzt Atrahandil.
„Königin?“, lachte Aliasan, „Eine Königin, die selbst Gefangene in ihrem Palast ist, weil sie es nicht schafft ihr lächerliches Königreich zu verteidigen? Nein, sie hat keine Macht mehr. Neue Herren werden bald über die fünf Inseln herrschen.“
„Die Atalantë?“, rief der Magistrat erstaunt, „Ihr wollt zu denen?“
„Richtig erkannt, alter Thor.“, höhnte Aliasan vom Fischerboot herüber, „Vermutlich wissen sie meine Magie mehr zu schätzen. Sie werden euch bald vernichtet haben.“
„Ich habe genug gehört.“, sagte Atrahandil zum Magistrat, „Kapitän, die Bogenschützen sollen Warnschüsse vor den Bug des Fischerbootes geben.“
„Bogenschützen!“, kommandierte der Kapitän, „Warnschüsse ab!“
Ein Pfeilhagel brachte das Meer vor dem kleinen Fischerboot zum brodeln.
„So sei es also!“, zürnte Aliasan mit finsterer Miene, „Ihr Narren!“
Eine blaue Lichtkugel formte sich zwischen den Händen von Aliasan.
„Glaubt ihr ich brauche meinen Stab für meine Magie.“, lachte er teuflisch, „Ihr irrt euch!“
Blitze durchzuckten die Lichtkugel. Aliasan schleuderte sie vor den Bug des Schlachtschiffes.
Aus dem Meer um das Schlachtschiff herum erhoben sich blau glitzernde scharf gezackte Eisberge, die den grausamen Wassern des Helcaraxë selbst entstammen könnten, und schlossen es ein. Es bewegte sich nicht mehr.
„Nun, lebt wohl!“, lachte Aliasan, „Wir werden und wieder sehen!“
Aliasan erhob die Hände. Ein tosender Wind setzte ein. Das Segel des Bootes knarrte laut im Wind. Sein Kiel pflügte mit vorher nie erreichter Geschwindigkeit durch die See.


----------



## Gilmenel (1. November 2009)

24.	Vertrauen?

„Gut, Fischer.“, sagte Aliasan als er aus dem Boot an den Strand der südlichsten Insel sprang, „Kehre zurück. Richte der armseligen Matrone im Hain aus, dass sie es bereuen wird, mich so behandelt zu haben.“
Der Fischer nickte nur kurz und schob das angelandete Boot zurück ins Meer. Aliasan zog die Kapuze seines Umhanges tief in sein Gesicht. Das Land ringsum schien verlassen. Ein lichter Wald zog sich die Küste entlang. Aliasan beschloss die Deckung des Waldes zu nutzen, als er seinen Weg in südliche Richtung fortsetzte. Soweit er es beurteilen konnte, waren sie kurz vor der Festung der Atalantë angelandet. Der Wald machte einen ungepflegteren Eindruck als die prächtigen üppigen Wälder der Insel des Hains. Das Grün des Grases war weniger saftig. Aliasan folgte dem Strand im Wald für ein paar Stunden.
Aliasan blieb stehen. Der Wald endete einige Schritte vor ihm. Das Land jenseits des Waldrandes war öd und leer. Die Stümpfe von einst mächtigen Bäumen ragten aus welkem Gras. Aliasan erstarrte. Ein Verteidigungswall durchschnitt die Einöde. Massive steinerne Wehrtürme unterbrachen den Erdwall alle zweihundert Schritte. Elbenkrieger standen auf den Türmen Wache.
‚Gut, das sie nur die andere Seite beobachten.’, dachte Aliasan nur teilweise erleichtert. ‚Allerdings dürfte Nichts auf der anderen Seite ihren Blicken entgehen. Ich muss eine Schwachstelle finden.’
Aliasan schlich zum Waldrand und suchte hinter einem Baum Deckung. Das Land war flach. Zu seiner linken war der Strand an dem er gelandet war. Wenn er seine scharfen Elfenaugen stark bemühte, so konnte rechts in der Ferne gerade noch den Strand der anderen Inselseite ausmachen. Der Wald zog sich auf halben Weg zum anderen Ufer weiter zurück um einer imposanten Festung Platz zu machen. Die Flagge der Teleri der fünf Inseln mit dem silbernen Delphin auf meerblauen Grund wehte auf den mächtigen Zinnen aus weißem Stein im Wind. Aliasan war tief beeindruckt. 
‚Eventuell war es ein Trugschluss von mir aus der Schlichtheit der Gebäude des Haines meine Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen.’, dachte er nachdenklich als er die sehr wehrhafte Anlage und das weite Heerlager aus weißen Zelten um die Festung betrachtete. Es wurde ihm klar, dass landeinwärts kein Durchkommen war, ohne entdeckt zu werden.
Auf der anderen Seite des Walls sah er dunklen Rauch aufsteigen. Die Höhe des Walls aber verwehrte ihm den Blick auf die Dinge dahinter. 
‚Ich muss ihn überwinden oder umgehen.“, dachte er mit einem Blick in Richtung des Meeres. Vorsichtig und verstohlen schlich er wieder tiefer zurück in den Wald. Nach einigen hundert Schritten schlug er den Weg zum Strand ein. 
‚Dem Sonnenbrunnen sei Dank, haben diese Elben alles wieder in meine Taschen getan.’, freute er sich, als er eine kleine kirschenähnliche Frucht aus der Innentasche seiner Robe holte, und sie aufaß. Für eine Stunde könnte er es nun den Fischen gleichtun, und unter Wasser atmen. Er sah den Strand entlang. Mit wenigen Schritten war er im Wasser und lies sich sinken.

Das Wasser  war kristallklar und der Meeresboden sandig. 
‚Ich sollte es vermeiden zuviel Sand aufzuwirbeln.’, dachte er, als er ruhig vor der Küste abtauchte. Als der Grund unter ihn jäh in die Tiefe stürzte, drehte er nach rechts und schwamm in Richtung des Stützpunktes der Atalantë. Auf der Höhe des Erdwalls hielt er inne. Der Wall hatte eine Fortsetzung unter Wasser. Starke Netze riegelten den Zugang zur Seite der Atalantë ab. In regelmäßigen Abständen waren Seile von den Netzen Richtung Land gespannt. Aliasan hatte keine Zweifel, dass sich am anderen Ende irgendeine Alarmvorrichtung befand. Es blieb ihm Nichts weiter  übrig als den Netzen ins Meer hinaus zu folgen. Die Strömung wurde stärker und er hatte Mühe gegen sie anzuschwimmen. Die Netze machten einen Bogen und schienen nun parallel zum Strand zu verlaufen. Er wollte bereits wieder umdrehen, und eine andere Möglichkeit an Land suchen, als er das Ende der Netze erreichte. Um nicht die Orientierung zu verlieren folgte er ihnen auf der anderen Seite wieder in Richtung Ufer. Als er den Meeresboden unter sich ansteigen sah, tauchte er auf. Der Erdwall lag nun hinter ihm. Der Wall der auf der Seite der Elben leicht anstieg, fiel auf der Seite der Atalantë senkrecht ab, bis er in einem Wassergraben endete. Das Land jenseits des Wassergrabens war auf viele Hundert Schritte ohne jegliche Deckung. Die Festung der Atalantë lag dahinter. 
Die Atalantë hatten wohl wenige Baumaterialien mitgebracht und so bestand die Festung vorwiegend aus dem Holz der Bäume, die sie hier gefällt haben mussten. Ein Palisadenwall mit spitzen Baumstämmen bildete die Begrenzung. Dahinter waren Wehrtürme aus Holz zu sehen. Aliasan tauchte wieder unter und schwamm weiter die Küste entlang. Ein Paar Delphine schwammen in der Nähe. Aliasan schenkte ihnen keine Aufmerksamkeit. Nach einiger Zeit näherte sich ihm einer der beiden Delphine. Er schnitt Aliasan den Weg ab, und machte ein fiependes Geräusch.
‚Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit zum Spielen mit dir.’, dachte Aliasan.
Der Delphin wiederholte das Geräusch. Aliasan tauchte weiter. Der Delphin schwamm wieder zu seinem in der Ferne wartenden Partner. Plötzlich begannen beide auf Aliasan zuzukommen. Sie schossen knapp vor ihm vorbei. 
‚Was wollt ihr?’, dachte er irritiert.
Die Delphine wendeten und kamen nun langsam auf ihn zu. Einer begann ihn in Richtung des Netzes zu schieben. 
‚Was?’, wunderte sich Aliasan, ‚Delphine!’
Aliasan kam die Flagge der Teleri mit dem Delphin in den Sinn. 
‚Trainierte Delphine! Diese Elben sind immer für eine Überraschung gut.’, dachte er als er versuchte gegen den Druck des Delphins anzuschwimmen, ‚Lange halte ich es nicht mehr gegen diesen Unterwasserwächter aus.’
Er versuchte nun dem Delphin seitlich in Richtung des Strandes zu entkommen. Der Delphin zögerte kurz und schob Aliasan nun ebenfalls in Richtung Strand.
‚Wenn ich hier auftauche bin ich in Sichtweite einer der Wehrtürme.’, dachte Aliasan besorgt, ‚Ich muss dem ein Ende setzen.’
Ein violetter Blitz entfuhr seinen Händen und traf den Delphin, der panisch und ziellos davonschwamm. Sein Partner beobachte alles aus der Ferne. Aliasan sah mit Bestürzung, wie sich der panische Delphin dem Netz näherte und sich darin fing. Der zweite Delphin schwamm schnell in Richtung des Wassergrabens davon.
‚Ich muss mich beeilen.’, dachte Aliasan sorgenvoll, ‚Wer weis was nun geschieht.’
Er schwamm so schnell er konnte Richtung Land. Als er am Strand auftauchte, hörte er wildes Glockenläuten aus dem Wehrturm, der dem Strand am nächsten war. Die Alarmseile hatten die Berührung des Netzes an den Posten weitergemeldet. Der zweite Delphin war vor dem Posten aufgetaucht und zwitscherte aufgeregt. Aliasan lief den Strand so schnell er konnte in Richtung der Palisade der Atalantë. Er brauchte sich nicht umzudrehen, um zu hören, wie der Alarm von Wehrturm zu Wehrturm weitergegeben wurde.

Er war nun genau in der Mitte zwischen den Fronten. Von beiden Seiten konnte er wilde Kommandos hören. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass die Atalantë sein Heranstürmen nicht als Angriff verstanden. Die Absicht der Elbenkommandos war ihm klar, als ein Pfeilschauer knapp hinter ihm einschlug.
Aliasan hatte viel Mühe den Pfeilen zu entkommen. Geschickt wie ein Hase schlug er seine Haken mal in diese Richtung mal in jene, und näherte sich so langsamer als gewünscht dem Stützpunkt der Atalantë. Ein kleines Tor öffnete sich in der Palisade der Atalantë. Ein Trupp schwer gerüsteter Krieger lief auf ihn zu. Aliasan deutete es als gutes Zeichen, dass sie noch nicht ihre Schwerter gezogen hatten, sondern nur mit ihren Schildern die Pfeile der Elben abwehrten, die nun auch auf sie niedergingen. Aliasan rannte ihnen so gut es ging entgegen.
Als Aliasan und der Trupp sich trafen, wurde er von einem der Krieger der Atalantë gepackt und unter dessen Schild gezogen. Der Trupp machte kehrt und stürmte mit Aliasan zu dem kleinen Tor. Es wurde hinter ihnen zugeschlagen. Aliasan hörte wie ein letzter Pfeilschauer bedeutungslos auf das Tor niederprasselte.
„Gut gemacht Leute!“, sagte einer der Krieger.
Aliasan hatte Mühe ihn zu verstehen die Sprache hatte zwar Ähnlichkeit mit der, die ihn Mithrandir gelehrt hatte, aber die Worte klangen anders.
„Nun was haben wir da.“, sagte nun der Krieger an Aliasan gewandt, „Einen Elb der sich der erhaben Macht der Atalantë ergeben möchte? Hoffentlich bist du auch zu irgendwas nutze, damit sich unser Risiko gelohnt hat. Aber um das Lager zu putzen taugst du allemal.“
Aliasan hörte amüsiert zu. Ein leichtes ironisches Lächeln spielte um seine Lippen. Bevor der Krieger sich wehren konnte traf ihn ein blauer Strahl aus Aliasans Hand, und hüllte beide ihn einen blauen Schein. Der Krieger sackte zusammen.
„Vielen Dank für die Sprachlektion.“, sagte Aliasan nun mit dem richtigen Klang der Wörter.
Der blaue Schein verblasste.
„Natürlich kann ich euer Lager putzen.“, verhöhnte er nun die Krieger, „Aber ich denke, es findet sich bessere Arbeit für mich. Los, bringt mich zu eurem Anführer!“  
Der Krieger stand langsam wieder auf. Der Trupp zog seine Schwerter. Von den Palisaden stürmten die Wachen heran.
„Das würde ich nicht tun!“, rief ihnen Aliasan mit donnernder Stimme entgegen.
„Halt, Männer!“, sagte der Krieger als er wieder auf den Beinen war, „Wir scheinen hier einen besonderen Elb gefangen zu haben.“
„Erlaubt, dass ich euch verbessere.“, grinste Aliasan hochmütig, „Ihr habt mich nicht gefangen. Ich bin freiwillig hier. Und nun bringt mich endlich zu eurem Anführer hier, bevor wir noch mehr unnütze Worte verlieren.“
„Nun mal langsam.“, sagte der Krieger, „Nehmt erst eure Kapuze ab, damit wir euer Gesicht sehen, Elb!“
Aliasan schob langsam die Kapuze seines grauen Umhanges zurück. Mit einem Ruck löste er den Verschluss und schleuderte den Umhang zu Boden.
Die Krieger wichen erstaunt zurück, als Aliasan sich in seiner prächtigen purpurroten goldbestickten Magierrobe mit leuchtenden blauen Augen stolz vor sie hinstellte. 
„Bei Melkor! Wer oder was bist du?“, entfuhr es dem Krieger.
„Ich bin Aliasan Mindmaker, Magister des ersten Sanktums von Silbermond in Quel’Thalas, und ich biete den Atalantë meine Dienste an.“, sagte Aliasan kühl mit erhoben Kopf.

Die Vorgänge am Tor mussten sich wie ein Lauffeuer im Lager verbreitet haben. Aus allen Richtungen rannten nun Krieger der Atalantë in ihren hastig angelegten glänzenden schwarzen Rüstungen zum Tor. Aus einem der scharlachroten Zelte trat ein Soldat mit einer reich verzierten Rüstung. Wo er ging wichen die Soldaten zurück. Die silbernen Intarsien seiner Rüstung glitzerten in der Sonne. Der imposante blutrote Helmbusch seines Helmes wehte im Wind.
„Hauptmann! Was sollte dieses waghalsige Manöver?“, donnerte er, als er zu Aliasan und dem Krieger gelangt war.
Der Krieger salutierte, indem er die rechte Faust auf seine linke Schulter schlug.
„General Korthandes, dieser Elb hier rannte auf unsere Lager zu.“, meldete er, „Seine Absichten waren unklar. Wir mussten ihn abfangen.“
„Wieso ein Risiko eingehen und abfangen?“, raunzte General Korthandes, „Wer sich unserem Lager ohne Erlaubnis nähert, der wird abgeschossen.“
„General, seine Artgenossen schossen bereits auf ihn.“, berichtete der Hauptmann, „Das legte die Vermutung nahe, dass sie seine Absichten missbilligten.“
„So ich habe mir genug Gewäsch angehört!“, zischte Aliasan ungeduldig, „Ihr seit also der General der Atalantë?“
„Vorsicht General!“, rief der Hauptmann, „Dies ist scheinbar einer dieser Elbenzauberer vor denen uns unser König gewarnt hat.“
„Bin ich den hier denn nur von Schafen umgeben!“, lachte Aliasan, und mit einem kurzen Lichtblitz aus seinem Fingern verwandelte sich der Hauptmann in ein Schaf.
Die umstehenden Krieger stürmten auf ihn los. Ein weiterer Blitz aus Aliasans Fingern lies sie am Boden festfrieren. General Korthandes beobachtete alles skeptisch.
„Krieger! Halt!“, befahl er, „Es ist genug!“
„Ja, hört auf, bevor ich noch jemanden verletzen muss.“, verhöhnte Aliasan die Krieger.
Der General wandte sich an Aliasan, „Also was willst du hier Elb!“
„Ich biete euch meine Dienste an, General.“, sagte Aliasan mit einer tiefen Verbeugung, und fügte mit einem verächtlichen Blick auf den wieder menschlichen Hauptmann hinzu, „Und damit meine ich nicht Putzen.“
„Putzen?“, lachte Korthandes schallend, „Das wäre wohl Verschwendung. Kommt mit in mein Zelt.“
Der General winkte einigen Kriegern. Sie nahmen Aliasan in die Mitte, blieben aber respektvoll auf Distanz. Korthandes führte den Trupp weiter in das Lager. Aliasan konnte sehen, das hier und dort mit den Bau von Befestigungen aus schwarzen Stein begonnen worden war. Sie passierten ein bereits fertig gestelltes Tor von beeindruckender Größe. Aliasan konnte nun das Ende der Insel in einigen tausend Schritten Entfernung erkennen. Das Lager war riesig. Zelt an Zelt reihte sich bis an die Palisade hinter der sich unmittelbar das Meer befand. An Molen, die weit in Meer hinausragten, lagen große schwarze Schiffe mit grimmigen gehörnten Dämonen als Galionsfiguren. Zwischen dem Tor und den Molen wurde an einer Burg gearbeitet. Die bereits sichtbaren Fundamente waren gigantisch. Davor stand ein großes imposantes scharlachrotes Zelt. Eine schwarze Fahne mit einer silbernen Rune, die Aliasan nicht lesen konnte, fladerte davor im Wind. Aliasans Wache nahm Aufstellung vor dem Zelt. General Korthandes und Aliasan betraten das Zelt.

Das Innere des Zeltes war mit schwarzen Teppichen ausgelegt, die silberne Ornamente schmückten. An den Wänden hingen allerlei Fahnen und Karten. Ein massiver Holztisch Stand in der Mitte. Einige Stühle standen im Raum verteilt. Vier Wachsoldaten bewachten den Raum und die Durchgänge, die scheinbar in weitere Räume des riesigen Zeltes führten.
„Nun,“, sprach der General und lies sich in auf einen der Stühle nieder, „was meinst du, kannst du für uns tun, Elb? Ich muss zugeben, deine Vorstellung am Tor war wirklich imposant.“
„Es freut mich, General, dass ich euch beeindrucken konnte.“, antwortete Aliasan, „Verzeiht mir aber, wenn ich euch nun verbessern muss. Ich bin Aliasan Mindmaker, ein Magier der Hochelfen.“
„Hochelfen?“, stutze Korthandes, „Nie gehört. Aber fürwahr, wie einer dieser langweiligen Elben siehst du nicht aus. Ich habe so etwas wie dich auch noch nie gesehen.“
„Nein, ich komme auch nicht aus Arda.“, erklärte Aliasan, „Meine Welt liegt in den fernen Weiten von Eä. Ein Unglück brachte mich hierher, wo ich am Strand der Insel des heiligen Haines strandete.“
Der General wurde auf einmal aufmerksam, „Heiliger Hain? Fahre fort.“
„Ja. Die dortigen Elben pflegten mich zuerst gesund, um mich dann zu erniedrigen. Diese Elben!“, zürnte Aliasan mit Zornesröte im Gesicht, „Sie werden bereuen, was sie mir angetan haben! Besonders diese Hexe von Matrone!“
„Nun beruhige dich wieder.“, sagte General Korthandes, „Zorn ist ein starkes Gefühl, doch vernebelt es den Verstand. Nun erkläre mir was du meinst für uns tun zu können.“
„General, ich kann euch den heiligen Hain zu Füßen legen, wenn ihr mir vertraut.“, sagte Aliasan mit voller Überzeugung. 
„Vertrauen?“, entgegnete Korthandes ihm, „Nun, wir werden sehen.“


----------



## Gilmenel (1. November 2009)

25.	Ein schwieriger Auftrag

&#8222;Schnell hier hinein, eure Majestät.&#8220;, der Paladin schob den Prinz von Sturmwind sanft in die richtige Richtung. Das Gewölbe war finster und nur dürftig mit Fackeln beleuchtet. Doch war die Kammer tief in ihren felsigen Fundamenten der sicherste Ort, den die Burg Sturmwind bieten konnte. Eine ganze Garnison an ausgesuchten Elitesoldaten sicherte den schmalen verwinkelten Zugangstunnel. Dieser war so eng, dass ein Mann zu seiner Verteidigung ausreichend war. In die Kammer allerdings durften nur der Prinz selbst und eine von Lord Bolvar Drachenwill persönlich ausgesuchte Wache. Der Paladin verriegelte die massive Zwergenstahltür der Kammer hinter ihnen mit enormen Balken aus Eisenbaumplanken.
&#8222;Nun sind sie sicher, eure Majestät&#8220;, versicherte der Paladin.
&#8222;Wir wollen es hoffen, Paladin.&#8220;, sagte der Prinz trotz der Geschehnisse und seines kindlichen Alters ruhig.
&#8222;Nun, nach dem ihr den Tunnel mit mir betreten habt, hat die Wachgarnison den Tunnel hinter uns besetzt. Das sollte reichen.&#8220;, sagte der Paladin.
&#8222;Ich weis nur nicht mehr, wem ich vertrauen kann.&#8220;, schüttelte der Prinz den Kopf, &#8222;Die Ereignisse im Thronraum lassen mich daran zweifeln. Kann ich euch trauen?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich verteidige euch bis in den Tod, Majestät&#8220;, salutierte der Paladin.
&#8222;Gut, gut.&#8220;, nickte der Prinz, &#8222;Ich will es euch glauben. Aber den Männer aus der Wachgarnison?&#8220;
&#8222;Und Frauen.&#8220;, ergänzte der Paladin als sie ihren Helm abnahm, &#8222;Ihnen könnt ihr ebenfalls vertrauen. Ich kenne sie alle seit ihrer frühesten Ausbildung. Lord Drachenwill hat alle persönlich ausgesucht, als er die Wachgarnison der Paladine des Königs aufstellte.&#8220;
Der Prinz seufzte, &#8222;Ich will es hoffen, aber das Blendwerk von Lady Katrana Prestor, oder soll ich besser sagen dieser widerlichen Drachenbrut Onyxia, war perfekt.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich habe keine Kenntnis, eure Majestät, was genau zu eurer Flucht hierher führte. Für mich zählt einzig eure Verteidigung hier.&#8220;, sagte der Paladin.
&#8222;Ja, wackere Paladin, aber der Verrat saß direkt mir zur Rechten.&#8220;, sagte der junge Prinz mit düsterer Miene, &#8222;Marshall Windsor ist zurückgekehrt, und hat Lady Katrana Prestor als den Drachen Onyxia enttarnt. Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen? Ein bösartiger Drache jahrelang an meiner Seite? Und noch viel mehr. Selbst meine eigenen Gardewachen waren zum Teil getarnte Drachen. Aber mehr bekam ich nicht mit, da Lord Drachenwill mich sofort hierher schickte, als der Kampf entbrannte. Nun können wir nur noch abwarten.&#8220;
&#8222;Wir sind hier sicher, und unsere Vorräte reichen Monate.&#8220;, versicherte sie den Prinzen, &#8222;Doch will ich hoffen, dass bald das Zeichen für eure Rückkehr gegeben wird.&#8220;
&#8222;Wir werden sehen.&#8220;, sagte der Prinz.

Der Prinz setzte sich auf einen Stuhl, und lies die Beine baumeln. 
&#8222;Sagt mir Paladin, wie ist euer Name?&#8220;, fragte er.
&#8222;Ich werde Gilluine genannt, eure Majestät.&#8220;, antwortete sie.
&#8222;Das ist ein sehr schöner Name.&#8220;, nickte der Prinz, &#8222;Wie kamt ihr zu den Paladinen?&#8220;
&#8222;Das ist eine kurze und schnell erzählte Geschichte.&#8220;, seufzte sie, als ob sie einen sehr dunklen Gedanken beiseite schieben wollte. &#8222;Meine Eltern waren angesehene Kaufleute in Lordaeron. Als die Geißel über uns kam, war ich gerade sechzehn Jahre alt.&#8220;
Gilluine hielt inne, und schlug die Augen zu Boden.
&#8222;Ich verstehe, Paladin.&#8220;, versuchte sie der Prinz zu beruhigen.
&#8222;Meine Eltern flohen, als Arthas den Königsthron raubte, und sich mit der Geißel verbündete. In einem Bauernhof nahe der Burg Schattenfang fanden wir Zuflucht. Wir wähnten uns dort sicher. Zu spät erkannten meine Eltern ihren Irrtum. Mit Arthas, der nun selbst der Lich-König war, verbündete Werwölfe überfielen den Hof und töteten alle. Ich überlebte, weil ich mich in einem Schrank versteckte. Doch wäre ich vermutlich auch tot, wenn nicht ein Trupp Paladine des scharlachroten Kreuzzugs, der zufällig vorbeikam, die Werwölfe alle getötet hätte. Leider kamen sie für meine Eltern zu spät.&#8220;
Tränen begannen leise über ihre rosenfarbenen Wangen zu laufen. Sie wischte sie schnell mit ihren Wappenrock weg. Der Prinz blickte gnädig zur Seite.
&#8222;Nun, die Paladine brachten mich zu ihrem Kloster. Dort waren bereits mehrere Flüchtlinge versammelt. Der Kommandant dort wusste aber, dass Lordaeron nicht mehr sicher war, und so schickte er uns alle auf den Weg nach Sturmwind. Einige seiner Paladine begeleiteten uns bis Süderstadte. Nach einer langen und schweren Reise erreichten wir schließlich Sturmwind. Dort wurde ich in das Waisenhaus bei der Kathedrale gebracht.&#8220;
&#8222;Ihr habt wahrlich schon viel erlebt, Paladin.&#8220;, sagte der Prinz sanft, &#8222;Ich sehe es war dann nur noch folgerichtig, dass ihr selbst einer wurdet.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, eure Majestät, ich brannte darauf es Arthas und der Geißel heimzuzahlen.&#8220;, zitterte ihre Stimme voller Wut, &#8222;Mein inneres Feuer fiel der Heimleiterin auf, und sie erzählte dies Lord Fingolf Darnwacht. Er besuchte uns im Waisenhaus, und spürte meinen Zorn.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber Paladine sollten doch mit Sanftmut kämpfen?&#8220;, fragte der Prinz.
&#8222;Und dem heiligen Zorn des Lichts.&#8220;, fügte Gilluine hinzu, &#8222;Lord Darnwacht sagte der Heimleiterin, dass er mich mitnähme und als Paladin ausbilden lassen würde. Mein Zorn müsste in die richtigen Bahnen gelenkt werden, sagte er. Und so geschah es, dass ich als Paladin ausgebildet wurde. Leider war meine Ausbildung erst nach den letzten Schlachten gegen die Geißel zu Ende, aber ich diente seitdem viel in den Pestländern. Ich bekämpfte das Böse überall wo es ging, als mich der Befehl erreichte, mich bei Lord Drachenwill zu melden. Er bot mir die Kommandantur der neu gegründeten Paladine des Königs an. Ich nahm geehrt an. Nun wache hier bei euch.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich fühle mich bei euch sehr sicher, Paladin.&#8220;, sagte der Prinz, und lächelte ihr aufmunternd zu.

Ein Teil der Kammerwand begann grün zu leuchten.
&#8222;Das Signal!&#8220;, rief der Prinz freudig, und lief zur Türe.
&#8222;Geduld, eure Majestät.&#8220;, versuchte ihn Gilluine zurückzuhalten, &#8222;Wir müssen erst das Bestätigungssignal abwarten.&#8220;
&#8222;Ihr habt Recht, Gilluine.&#8220;, nickte der Prinz und setzte sich wieder auf den Stuhl.
&#8222;Diese Türe ist so dick, dass wir kein Geräusch von außen vernehmen. Das zweite Signal wird aber unmittelbar vor der Türe durch eine geheime Vorrichtung ausgelöst.&#8220;, erklärte sie, &#8222;Damit ist auch sichergestellt, dass ihr die Kammer gefahrlos verlassen könnt. Nur vier Personen im ganzen Königreich kennen die Vorrichtung. Selbst ich weis nur von ihrer Existenz, aber nicht wo sie ist, oder wie sie bedient wird.&#8220; 
&#8222;Gut. Warten wir.&#8220;, sagte der junge Prinz, und schwieg. Gilluine begrüßte dies sehr. Die Erinnerung an ihre Jugend hatte sie zu sehr bewegt. Tief in ihrem Inneren bedauerte sie es, dass sie sich vor dem Prinz gehen ließ.
Ein weiterer Teil der Wand fing nach einigen Minuten an grün zu leuchten.
&#8222;Majestät, wir könnten nun die Türen öffnen.&#8220;, meldete Gilluine, &#8222;Erteilt ihr diesen Befehl?&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, Paladin. Öffnet die Türe.&#8220;, befahl der Prinz.
&#8222;Tretet bitte in die dortige Ecke zurück, Majestät.&#8220;, bat sie den Prinzen.
Der junge Prinz lief in die angedeutete Ecke der Kammer. Gilluine entfernte lautlos die schweren Holzbalken. Sie zog ihr großes Zweihandschwert und klopfte mit dessen Knauf ein Signal auf der Türe. Sie hob ihr Schwert. Ein Klopfsignal von der anderen Seite brachte die Türe zum Dröhnen. Sie öffnete sich langsam. Ein Ritter trat ein.
&#8222;Alles sicher, Paladin.&#8220;, sagte Lord Drachenwill ruhig.
Gilluine senkte das Schwert, und salutierte, &#8222;Hier ebenfalls, mein Lord.&#8220;
&#8222;Gut, gut.&#8220;, sagte Lord Drachenwill und wandte sich dem Prinz zu, &#8222;Majestät, der Kampf ist vorüber. Die widerwärtige Drachenbrut Onyxia ist geflohen, aber alle ihre Wächter hier sind vernichtet.&#8220;
Er senkte den Blick und umklammerte sein Schwert.
&#8222;Leider muss ich euch aber berichten,&#8220;, sagte er bitter, &#8222;dass Marshall Windsor im Kampf gefallen ist. Tapfer hat er für euch gestritten bis der Drache ihn tödlich verwundete. Er starb in meinen Armen.&#8220;
&#8222;Das sind gute, aber auch bittere Nachrichten, mein Lord.&#8220;, sagte der Prinz traurig, &#8222;Es sei hier eine einwöchige Trauer im ganzen Königreich ausgerufen für Marshall Windsor. Er möge in allen Ehren in der Kathedrale des Lichts aufgebahrt werden, bevor er dort in der Heldengruft seine letzte Ruhestätte finden wird. Alle Regimenter meiner Heere sollen Ehrenwachen schicken. Alle Bürger und Adligen des Königreichs ihm die letzte Ehre erweisen. Verkündet dies in ganz Sturmwind.&#8220;
&#8222;Das ist nobel von euch, mein Herr.&#8220;, sagte Lord Drachenwill und verbeugte sich vor dem Kind, &#8222;Doch werden nicht alle eure Soldaten diesen Befehl ausführen können. Es gibt wichtige Kunde einzuholen.&#8220;
Er drehte sich zu Gilluine um, &#8222;Kommandantin, diese Geschehnisse haben mir gezeigt wie tief der Verrat selbst in unseren Reihen sitzen kann. Ich weis, dass ich euch und eurer Garnison vertrauen kann. Nehmt eure Leute, und schick sie zu unseren Verbündeten nach Theramore, Darnassus, Eisenschmiede und den anderen Gebieten. Sucht nach Zeichen des Verrats. Legt dazu eure königlichen Wappenröcke ab und geht verschwiegen vor. Offenbart euch nur dem, dessen Loyalität dem König gegenüber ihr sicher seid. Geht nun. Der Prinz ist jetzt sicher in meiner Obhut.&#8220;
&#8222;Aye, mein Lord.&#8220;, Gilluine salutierte und wollte die Kammer verlassen.
&#8222;Einen Augenblick noch, Kommandantin.&#8220;, sagte Lord Drachenwill.
&#8222;Mein Lord?&#8220;, antwortete Gilluine.
&#8222;Für euch habe ich zusätzlich noch eine besondere Aufgabe.&#8220;, sagte der Lord finster, &#8222;Bringt mir den Kopf dieses widerlichen Drachens.&#8220;
&#8222;Wie ihr befehlt.&#8220;, bestätigte die Paladinkommandantin.
&#8222;Nun macht euch auf eure Mission. Möge das Licht mit euch sein.&#8220;, befahl Lord Drachenwill.
Gilluine salutierte stumm und verließ den Raum.

Die Wachgarnison war bereits auf Befehl des Lords wieder in ihre Baracken eingerückt. Die Wache salutierte vor Gilluine, als sie durch das Tor den Innenhof der Unterkünfte betrat. Gilluine stellte sich in die Mitte des Platzes.
&#8222;Alle Mann angetreten zum Appell!&#8220;, donnerte ihr Befehl über den Innenhof.
Die Türen zu den Räumen der Mannschaft flogen auf. Männer und Frauen der Wachgarnison stürzten eilig auf den Innenhof. Manche legten dabei noch einige letzte Rüstungsteile oder Waffen an. Jeder der fünfzig Kopf starken vier Züge der Garnison nahm an seiner Seite des Innenhofs Stellung ein.
&#8222;Paladine des Königs!&#8220;, rief Gilluine, &#8222;Ihr habt euch bewährt! Nun ist es an uns einen ehrenvollen Auftrag unseres Hochlords Drachenwill persönlich auszuführen. Dieser Auftrag ist gefährlich und schwierig. Doch ihr werdet ihn meistern. Eure Hauptmänner werden euch in einer Stunde den Auftrag erklären. Bis dahin suche jeder von euch Rüstung und Waffen, die nicht das Zeichen unserer Garnison tragen und lege sie an. In einer Stunde erfolgt ein neuerlicher Appell hier. Bis dahin gilt für alle Redeverbot. Garnison weggetreten! Hauptmänner zu mir!&#8220;
Die Hauptmänner jedes Zuges kamen auf Gilluine zu.
&#8222;Lord Drachenwill ist besorgt.&#8220;, erklärte ihnen Gilluine, &#8222;Er vermutet weiteren Verrat innerhalb der Allianz. Einzig dieser von ihm persönlich ausgesuchten Truppe vertraut er. Deshalb ist es sein Befehl, dass wird alle Zeichen ablegen, und unauffällig nach weiteren Verrätern suchen. Alle uns bekannten Lande sollen untersucht werden. Jeder Verbündete ob Mensch, Elf, Gnom, Zwerg, Goblin oder was auch immer könnte ein Verräter sein. Die Paladine sollen vorsichtig vorgehen. Ihre wahre Identität dürfen sie nur im absoluten Notfall preisgeben. Jedem Zug wird ein Teil der Gebiete von Azeroth zugewiesen. Jeder Paladin meldet nur an seinen Hauptmann, und ihr nur an mich. Die Nachrichten werden im Code unserer Garnison verschlüsselt. Jeder Paladin erhält genügend Gold aus der Garnisonskasse für seine Ausgaben und seinen Lebensunterhalt. Soweit alles klar?&#8220;
Die Hauptmänner nickten.
&#8222;Gut. Dann lasst uns im Kartenraum die weiteren Details festlegen.&#8220;, sagte Gilluine und ging in Richtung einer großen Türe in einer der Ecken des Innenhofes.  

Gilluine schritt die Reihen der Paladine ab. Die prächtigen silbernen Rüstungen mit ihren blauen Ornamenten und dem königlichen Wappenlöwen waren verschwunden. Die Helme mit dem stolzen Helmbusch aus blausilbrig schimmernden Federn lagen in den Kammern in den Truhen. Viele der Paladine trugen nun kein Schild und Schwert, sondern Waffen verschiedenster Art.
&#8222;Gut, Paladine.&#8220;, rief sie als sie wieder in der Mitte des Hofes stand, &#8222;Euere Hauptmänner werden euch nun die Befehle in euren Baracken geben. Weggetreten!&#8220;
Die Paladine gingen wieder zurück in ihre Unterkunft. Gilluine blieb nachdenklich im leeren Innenhof stehen. Es kam ihr so vor, als ob mit den schicken Rüstungen auch die Moral etwas gesunken wäre, da viele nun gebeugter gingen, oder gar nur gemütlich dahinschlenderten. Doch vermutlich war es nur ein wenig Angst vor der Unsicherheit, da der Befehl noch nicht klar war. Sie verschränkte die Hände hinter ihren Rücken und wippte auf den Fersen auf und ab. Sie dachte an ihren Spezialauftrag. 
&#8218;Der Drache wird nicht einfach zu besiegen sein.&#8217;, dachte sie nachdenklich, &#8218;Ich werde vermutlich Verbündete benötigen. Aber als erstes muss ich seinen Hort aufspüren. Ich denke ich weis, wer hier Informationen besitzen könnte.&#8220;
Die Türen zum Innenhof öffneten sich wieder. Die Garnison nahm erneut Aufstellung. Jeder Hauptmann erstattet Gilluine kurz Bericht, bevor er sich zu seinem Zug begab. 
&#8222;Paladine!&#8220;, rief Gilluine, &#8222;Der Befehl ist erteilt! Nun geht und helft unser Land auf diese Art ehrenvoll zu verteidigen! Möge das Licht mit euch sein! Marsch!&#8220;
Die Züge der Garnison lösten sich auf. Die Paladine nahmen ihre Bündel und verließen den Innenhof zu zweit. 
&#8218;Viel Glück!&#8217;, dachte Gilluine, &#8218;Ihr werdet es brauchen.&#8217;


----------



## Gilmenel (7. November 2009)

26.	Alles Käse?

Sie rümpfte die Nase als sie das Geschäft am Marktplatz von Sturmwind betrat.
‚Na hoffentlich sind die Informationen kein Käse, wie der Rest des Angebots hier.’, dachte sie und versucht möglichst nicht durch die Nase zu atmen.
Ohne dass jemand etwas dagegen gehabt hat, ging sie die Treppe zur Empore hinauf. Dort stand er. Vertrauenswürdig sah er nicht gerade aus mit seiner Augenklappe und dem ungepflegten Bart.
„Hallo.“, sagte sie, „Ich benötige Informationen.“
„Wir haben verschiedene Arten von Käse.“, antwortete er, „Ich berate euch gerne.“
„Ich meinte eher andere Informationen.“, sagte sie und schwenkte ihre Geldbörse in der das Klimpern von Goldstücken zu hören war.
„Ah, solche.“, sagte der dunkelhaarige Mann nickend, „Nun Kommandantin, was wollt ihr wissen?“
„Kommandantin?“, stutze sie, „Ihr müsst mich verwechseln, Elling. Ich bin nur eine Söldnerin auf der Suche nach Abenteuer.“
„Ich verstehe.“, grinste Elling Trias unter seinem gewaltigen schwarzen Schnurrbart, „Solange auch das Gold einer Söldnerin gut ist.“
„Es sollte gut genug für euch sein.“, gab Gilluine zurück, „Aber nun zum Geschäft. Dieser Beutel sei euer, wenn ihr mir sagt wo ich Onyxia’s Hort finde.“
„Sch!“, sagte der Käsemeister und legte den Zeigefinger auf den Mund, „Seid vorsichtiger. Manche Namen erwähnt man nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand.“
„Naja, die Ereignisse in der Burg müssten sich ja bereits herumgesprochen habe.“, schüttelte Gilluine den Kopf.
„Gewiss.“, sagte Elling Trias, „Aber es muss ja nicht jeder wissen, dass ihr den Drachen sucht.“
„Da habt ihr wohl recht.“, stimmte sie ihm zu, „Aber nun zum Geschäft. Wisst ihr etwas?“
„Das kann schon sein.“, sagte er listig, „Gebt mir zuerst das Gold.“
„Für wie verrückt haltet ihr mich?“, lachte Gilluine, „Hier, die Hälfte! Das ist mein Angebot der Rest nach den Informationen.“
„Gut, gut.“, nickte er, „Ich weis leider nicht wo der Hort ist. Aber euer Gold soll nicht umsonst sein.  Ich habe von einer Magierin gehört, die sehr in diesen Dingen bewandert ist. Man sagt sie hält sich sogar eigene Drachen. Wenn jemand den Ort des Hortes kennt, dann sie.“
„Wo finde ich sie?“, fragte Gilluine sichtlich genervt.
„Nun, sie hat hier in Sturmwind im Magierviertel ein kleines Stadthaus.“, antwortete Elling Trias, „Aber das benutzt sie nur sehr selten. Am besten ist es ihr sucht sie dort wo Drachen leben. Ich habe gehört sie pflegt kranke Drachenwelpen in der brennenden Steppe, und macht sich damit nicht gerade beliebt. Am besten ihr fragt dann bei Morgans Wacht noch mal nach ihr.“
„Das sind sehr spärliche Informationen.“, grummelte Gilluine, „Gebt mir wenigstens noch ihren Namen.“
„Namen?“, grinste Elling Trias, „Namen? Ich kann mich so schlecht an Namen erinnern. Das ist nicht gut für das Geschäft. Aber wenn ich euch nun um den zweiten Teil meiner Bezahlung bitten dürfte?““
„Nun gut.“, sagte sie unzufrieden, „Die Information ist zwar die Summe nicht wert, aber Handel ist Handel, und ich hab immerhin einen Anhaltspunkt. Ade.“
„So ist es. Lebt wohl.“, rief der Käsemeister der davoneilenden Kommandantin nach.

Gilluine verließ den Käseladen und ging nachdenklich langsam in Richtung des Greifenmeisters. 
‚Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich bei Morgans Wacht mehr erfahre über diese dubiose Magierin.’, dachte sie, als sie den Greif bestieg der sie zur Wacht bringen sollte.
Es fiel ihr auf, dass sie Sturmwind schon lange nicht mehr verlassen hatte, als sie über den Wald von Elwynn flog. Viel Zeit war vergangen als sie in der dortigen Kathedrale ihre Ausbildung zum Paladin begonnen hatte. Ob ihr die vielen Wölfe, die sie als Ausbildungsziele töten musste, inzwischen verziehen hatten, dachte sie amüsiert lächelnd.
Der Greif flog nun in Seenhain ein. Sie wurde schwermütig. 
‚Warum nur musst du hier drüber fliegen, du dummer Greif?’, dachte sie wohl wissend, dass der Greif nur der gelernten Route folgte. Aber es nützte nichts. Traurige Gedanken holten sie aus fernen Tagen ein. Sharidan war ein junger Krieger aus der Stadtwache. Wann immer es ihr möglich war, besuchte sie ihn. Beinahe hätte sie ihre Kariere als Paladin für ein Leben mit ihm geopfert, aber ihr Pflichtbewusstsein hatte obsiegt.
‚Wo er nun wohl sein mag?’, dachte sie melancholisch. Zu ihrer Erleichterung flog der Greif bereits den Gebirgspass zur brennenden Steppe an. 
‚Der Unterschied zu den grünen saftigen Wiesen von Seenhain könnte nicht krasser ausfallen.’, dachte sie mit einem Schaudern, als die verbrannte Steppe unter ihr vorbeizog.
Der Greif machte eine letzte Kurve und setzte sanft beim Greifenmeister der Wacht auf. Gilluine stieg ab, und sah sich um. Außer den üblichen Abenteurern hatte ein Handvoll Händler, Forscher, Soldaten und Priester in dem improvisierten Stützpunkt ihre Zelte aufgestellt.  
‚Vermutlich kann mir die Gemischtwarenhändlerin am ehesten Auskunft geben.’, dachte Gilluine als sie noch schnell ihr Bündel vom Greif nahm, ‚Jeder muss ab und zu was essen oder trinken.’
Gilluine ging zu dem kleinen Handelsstand. 
„Grüße.“, sagte Gilluine zur Händlerin, die ihr hinter ihrem Stand den Rücken zudrehte.
„Hallo, wie kann ich euch helfen?“, antwortete ihr die Händlerin, als sie sich zu Gilluine wendete, nachdem sie schnell etwas in einem Sack versteckt hatte.
„Ich hätte gerne drei Äpfel.“, sagte Gilluine.
Die Händlerin nahm die Äpfel und gab sie Gilluine, „Das macht ein Silberstück und 50 Kupferstücke.“
„Ganz schön teuer.“, schüttelte Gilluine ihren Kopf, „Aber dieses Goldstück sei euer, wenn ihr mir eine Auskunft geben könnt.“
Die Händlerin schaute sie stutzend an, „Welche Auskunft benötigt ihr?“
„Es heißt hier in der Gegend lebt eine Magierin, die Drachen pflegt.“, fragte Gilluine fast beiläufig, „Ihr wisst nicht zufällig, wo ich diese finde?“
„Nein.“, antwortete die Händlerin hastig, „Behaltet euer Gold. Und nun lebt wohl. Ich muss schließen.“
Die Händlerin kramte eilig ihre Waren zusammen und schloss den Vorhang des Standes. Gilluine verfolgte das Geschehen verblüfft. 

‚Vermutlich hat er Recht.’, dachte sie stirnerunzelnd, ‚Ich muss vorsichtiger vorgehen. Vielleicht versuche ich es bei dem Säufer da drüben einmal.’
Ein Zwerg saß am Boden und stemmte einen gewaltigen Bierkrug.
„Hey, Lust auf einen besonderen Schluck?“, rief sie ihm zu.
„Aye, Kleine!“, lallte der Zwerg, „Wir haben immer Durst. Aber hier gibt es nichts Ordentliches zu trinken.“
„Ha, das trifft sich gut.“, lachte Gilluine und stemmte ihre Hände in die Hüften, „Vielleicht habe ich ja was hier für euch, dass euren Gaumen würdevoll benetzen wird.“
Der Zwerg blickte neugierig von seinem Krug auf, „Was denn, schöne Frau?“
„Hier habe ich feinsten Brandy aus Eisenschmiede.“, sagte sie als sie dem Zwerg ein kleines Fässchen aus ihrem Bündel unter die Nase hielt, und den Korken entfernte, „Riecht!“
„Hmmmmmmmmmmm.“, tönte es aus der Kehle des Zwerges, „Diesen edlen Duft kennt Oralius wohl.“
„Ja. Dieser Brandy kommt geradewegs aus den Kellern eures Königs.“, sagte Gilluine als sie das Fässchen wieder verkorkte.
„Gebt ihn mir!“, flehte Oralius sie an, „Käpt'n Winky und ich wollen ihn haben!“
Gilluine schaute sich um. Sie waren alleine, „Käpt'n Winky?“
„Aye, mein Kumpel Käpt'n Winky hier neben mir hat auch nichts gegen einen ordentlichen Schluck.“, sagte der Zwerg gierig.
‚Oje.’, dachte Gilluine verblüfft, ‚Wieder eine Niete gezogen.’
„Käpt'n Winky sagt, dass er alles dafür tun würde.“, nickte Oralius gierig.
‚Vielleicht komme ich doch noch zu meinen Informationen.’, dachte sie. 
„Nun gut.“, sagte sie, „Ich benötige nur einige Informationen. Wenn Käpt'n Winky sie mir gibt, dann bekommt ihr das Fässchen.“
Oralius nickte heftig.
„Ich habe gehört, dass es hier in der Gegend viele Drachen gibt.“, fragte sie den Zwerg.
„Ja, von diesen verdammten Viechern gibt es hier genug. Jau, und wenn ihr mir fünfzig Bälge von ihnen bringt macht ihr mich noch mehr glücklich. War es das? Her mit dem Brandy!“, grinste der Zwerg, und griff nach dem Fässchen.
„Halt!“, stoppte ihn Gilluine und hielt das Fässchen empor, „Nicht so schnell, Freund. Das war ja wohl diesen edlen Tropfen nicht wert. Lasst uns schauen, ob ihr mir noch mehr sagen könnt.“
„Macht keine Spielchen mit mir, Kleine!“, warnte sie Oralius, „Obwohl das ein oder andere Spielchen mit euch könnte mir schon gefallen, Süße. Nicht wahr, Käpt'n Winky?“
„Süße?“, Gilluine hob die rechte Augenbraue, „Glaube mir, ihr würdet den Kürzeren ziehen, Herr Zwerg“
„Käpt'n Winky sagt, dass ihr nicht wisst mit wem ihr redet.“, rief Oralius als er mit gezogenem Schwert auf Gilluine zustürmte, „Kommt leistet keinen Widerstand. Wir wollen in ein ruhigeres Eck des Lagers gehen, damit…“
Ein Lichtstrahl aus Gilluines Händen traf den Zwerg. Dieser verharrte wie vom Blitz getroffen starr in seinem Ansturm.
„Ich kann euch nur raten, von eurem niederen Ansinnen abzusehen, Herr Zwerg.“, grinste Gilluine, „Und da ich nun vermutlich wieder eure Aufmerksamkeit habe, beantwortet mir doch meine Frage. Wo finde ich diese Magierin, die die Drachen pflegt?“
Oralius begann sich wieder langsam zu regen.
„… ich euch … Verdammt! Ihr habt mich überrascht.“, stammelte der Zwerg, „Für eine zierliche Söldnerin habt ihr erstaunliche Fähigkeiten.“
„Sagen wir es so.“, antwortete Gilluine, „Beurteilt die Leute nie nach ihrem Aussehen. Also die Magierin?“
„Diese Hexe, sagt Käpt'n Winky“, rief der Zwerg angewidert und spuckte auf den Boden, „Pflegt diese Mistviecher gesund. Was wollt ihr von der?“
„Das geht euch eigentlich nichts an.“, sagte Gilluine und betrachtete beiläufig ihr Schwert, „Aber sagen wir es einmal so. Ich habe das ein oder andere ernste Wörtchen mit ihr zu wechseln.“
„Ha!“, jubelte der Zwerg, „Endlich mal jemand der sich traut der Hexe eine einzuschenken. Käpt'n Winky sagt, dass ihr sie im Norden in einem Zelt am Hang findet. Direkt von hier hinter dem Schreckensfels. Zeigt es ihr, Kleine!“
„Danke und lebt wohl.“, sagte Gilluine als sie dem Zwerg das Fässchen zuwarf, und Richtung Tor ging.
„Wieder eine, die bald ins Gras beißen will.“, sagte Käpt'n Winky, „Prost!“


----------



## Gilmenel (7. November 2009)

27.	Endlich!

Gilluine schaute von der Höhe des Lagers über die Ebene der brennenden Steppe. Der Schreckensfels lag auf der anderen Seite der Ebene ein wenig entfernt im Hitzeflimmern dieses höllisch heißen Teils von Azeroth vor ihr. 
‚Puh, das ist wirklich der letzte Ort, wo ich leben möchte.’, dachte sie als sie einen Schluck aus ihrem Wasserkanister nahm, ‚Zu Fuß ist es zu weit. Ich werde wohl mein Schlachtross rufen müssen. Ich hoffe es fällt nicht so auf.’
Nach einer kurzen Beschwörung schwang sie sich auf den Sattel des herbeigerufenen Pferdes. Das prachtvolle goldene und blaue Pferdegeschirr glitzerte in der unerbittlichen Sonne.
‚Gut das alle Schlachtrösser der Paladine gleich ausschauen.’, dachte sie, ‚Paladine gibt es wohl auch unter den Söldnern genug. Meine wahre Identität sollte also sicher sein.’
Sie gab ihrem Pferd die Sporen. Sie beschloss den Schreckensfels im Osten zu umrunden. Die Ebene war flach, und sie kam gut voran. Einige Worgs versuchten sie anzugreifen, konnten aber mit der Geschwindigkeit ihres Schlachtrosses nicht mithalten, und gaben kläffend auf. 
‚Ja, dies ist eindeutig Drachenland.“, dachte sie als sie ein Rudel Drachenwelpen auf sich zukommen sah. Da sie in der Nähe ausmachte, wie ein großer ausgewachsener Drache seine Bahnen zog, wich sie dem Rudel lieber aus. 
Ohne weitere Probleme erreichte sie die nördliche Seite des Schreckensfels. Ein wenig entfernt sah sie eine Staubwolke. Gilluine hielt an. Die Staubwolke kam in ihre Richtung. Es war ein Reiter, der es offenbar ziemlich eilig hatte. Gilluine blickte ihm nach. 
‚Ist das nicht die Händlerin?’, dachte sie verwundert, ‚Was tut die hier soweit vom Posten in diesem gefährlichen Gebiet?’
Die Händlerin entfernte sich wieder von ihr. Gilluine setzte ihren Weg fort. Die nördlichen Berge der brennenden Steppe lagen nun vor ihr. Sie ritt den Fuß der Berge entlang. Der Schreckensfels wanderte zur Linken immer weiter in ihren Rücken. 
‚Hier ist nirgends eine Spur.’, dachte sie enttäuscht, ‚Der versoffene Zwerg hat mich wohl in die Irre geschickt. Na warte!’

Sie wollte gerade wieder umdrehen und zur Wacht zurück reiten, um es dem Zwerg heimzuzahlen, als sie eine frische Pferdespur in die Berge hinein und wieder heraus führen sah. Ein kleiner, nur schwer auszumachender Pfad, wand sich zwischen den Hügeln in die Höhe. 
‚Kann es hier sein?’, fragte sie sich, ‚Hier muss vor kurzem jemand geritten sein, der es sehr eilig hatte.’  
Ihr kam die Händlerin wieder in den Sinn. Sie folgte den Pfad in die Höhe. Nach einigen Dutzend Windungen gelangte sie an den Rand eines kleinen Plateaus, das von der mehrere hundert Meter tiefer liegenden Ebene nicht zu sehen war. Einige Zelte verschiedener Größe schmiegten sich an die gegenüberliegende Bergwand. Aus einen der Zelte floss ein kleiner Bach, der links über die Plateaukante in die Tiefe stürzte. Ein angenehm kühler Wind lies die Hitze der Ebene vergessen. Sie stieg ab. Aus den Zelten konnte sie einige tierische Laute vernehmen. Ein Feuerball schlug vor ihren Füssen ein.
„Der Nächste trifft, Söldnerin!“, rief eine Frauenstimme. „Verschwinde sofort von hier, und sag deinen Auftraggebern, dass es meine Sache ist, was ich tue.“
Gilluine ergriff ihren Schild. Ihre Blicke folgten der Stimme. Eine Frau stand rechts auf einen der Hügel, die das Plateau zur Ebene hin abschirmten. Sie trug einen grauen Umhang, der perfekt die Farben des Felsens annahm, und sie so tarnte. Nur der feurige Schein ihrer Hände verriet ihre Position. Gilluine ging langsam auf sie zu. 
„Ich sehe, ihr seid genauso dumm wie eure Vorgänger!“, kreischte die Magierin, „Nun dann folgt ihnen ins Jenseits!“
Ein Feuerball formte sich zwischen ihren Händen. Sie schleuderte ihn Gilluine entgegen. Die Paladin hob ihren Schild. Der Feuerball prallte ab und schlug in die Wand des Berges ein. Rotglühendes Gestein splitterte aus dem Berg. Die Magierin schaute erstaunt auf die Bergwand, bevor sie von ihrem Hügel sprang und mit erhobenen Funken sprühenden Händen auf Gilluine zu rannte. Ein wahres Gewitter an Blitzen ging auf die Kommandantin nieder. Sie hob deshalb ihre Hände und ein Lichtschild schloss sie ein. Ein weiterer Lichtblitz aus ihren Händen heilte die Wunden, die die Blitze der Magierin verursacht hatten.
„Verschwindet oder sterbt!“, schrie die Magierin wie eine Furie.
Nun schleuderte sie Eisstücke auf Gilluine, die diese am Boden festfroren. Gilluine machte eine Bewegung und eine goldene Lichtwolke umschloss ihre Füße. Sie stieg aus dem Eis.
„Nun reicht es mir langsam!’, rief sie der Magierin zu, „Ich will nur mit euch sprechen.“
„Ha!“, schrie die Magierin, „Das soll ich euch glauben? Zu viele haben schon versucht mich zu töten, weil es einigen nicht passt, dass ich die Drachen pflege. Aber ich wurde rechtzeitig gewarnt.“
‚Die Händlerin!’, kam es Gilluine in den Sinn, ‚Deshalb hatte sie es so eilig.’
„Seht ich lege meine Waffen ab.“, sagte Gilluine als sie ihre Schwerter auf den Boden legte, „Verzeiht aber, wenn ich meine Rüstung und mein Schild anbehalte. Und ja, es geht um Drachen. Aber ich benötigte nur eine Information von euch. Was ihr hier tut ist für mich ohne Belang.“
„Ihr seit entweder wahnsinnig dumm, oder sprecht die Wahrheit.“, sagte Magierin und lies ihre Hände sinken, „Einerlei, seit gewiss, wenn ihr mich täuscht, habt ihr keine Zeit mehr für ein letztes Gebet. Kommt langsam dort zu dem Gatter.“
Gilluine ging vorsichtig in Richtung des Gatters, das rechts am Ende des Plateaus war. Sie hielt ihre Hände deutlich sichtbar vor sich. Sie ging langsamen Schrittes, die Magierin nie aus den Augen lassend.
„Halt! Das genügt.“, rief die Magierin und kam auf Gilluine zu.
Nun konnte Gilluine die Magierin besser sehen. Unter ihrem grauen Umhang blitzte eine prachtvolle weiße Magierrobe hervor. Die Kapuze des Umhanges bedeckte ihre schwarzen Haare. Sie blickte finster unter ihr hervor. Ihr dunkler Teint unterstrich ihren ernsten Gesichtsausdruck noch. Ihre braunen Augen musterten Gilluine von oben bis unten.

„Nun, was wollt ihr, Söldnerin?“, sagte sie herausfordernd zu Gilluine mit einer angenehmen dunklen Stimme, „Es muss wichtig sein, sonst würdet ihr nicht so ein Risiko eingehen.“
„Das ist es.“, antwortet Gilluine mit erhobenem Kopf, um zu signalisieren, dass sie sich nicht so leicht einschüchtern ließe, „Ein Freund hat mir geraten euch aufzusuchen.“ 
„Ein Freund?“, lachte die Magierin, „Das ist mal ein guter Freund, der euch in den sicheren Tot schickt.“
„Ja, ich werde wohl noch mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit ihm reden müssen.“, grummelte Gilluine.
„Aber nun genug der Plaudereien! Was wollt ihr?“, fragte die Magierin ungeduldig.
„Wie ich bereits sagte, such ich nur Informationen über Drachen.“, sagte Gilluine ruhig, „Genauer gesagt such ich nur eine Information über einen Drachen.“
„Drachen gibt es viele.“, sagte die Magierin skeptisch, „Aber wenn ihr genau einen sucht, muss das ein ganz besonderes Exemplar sein.“
„Ja, das ist sie.“, sagte Gilluine kopf nickend, „Mein Auftraggeber zahlt einen guten Preis für ihren Kopf.“
„Ihr wollt ausgerechnet von mir Informationen über einen Drachen, um ihn zu töten?“, schnaubte die Magierin, „Ihr müsst komplett verrückt sein! Ihr wisst nicht was ihr verlangt!“
„Hört mich erst weiter an.“, versuchte Gilluine sie zu beruhigen, „Es handelt sich ja nicht um irgendeinen Drachen. Sie ist ein Großdrache, der viele Menschen getötet hat. Ihre Machenschaften, die sie in Menschengestalt ausgeführt hat, haben viel Leid gebracht. Sie muss bestraft werden. Sie verdient den Tod!“
„Warum sollte ich euch helfen?“, zuckte die Magierin mit den Schultern, „Täglich werden viele Menschen von Menschen selbst getötet. Drachen geben wenigstens meistens ehrlich zu, dass sie nur ihren eigenen Vorteil im Auge haben. Nein, erwartet von mir keine Hilfe. Nun verlasst mich.“
Die Magierin drehte Gilluine den Rücken zu, und ging in Richtung eines der Zelte.
„Dann bleiben ihre verachtenswerten Taten ungesühnt.“, schüttelte Gilluine den Kopf, „Dann hat sie also doch über uns triumphiert. Sei verflucht, Onyxia!“
Die Magierin blieb stehen.
„Wer sagtet ihr?“, murmelte sie.
„Onyxia!“, wiederholte Gilluine, „So heißt diese widerliche Drachenbrut.“
„Onyxia?“, flüsterte die Magierin, „Endlich!“
„Ihr kennt sie also?“, sagte Gilluine.
Die Magierin drehte sich wieder Gilluine zu.
„Ja, ich kenne sie.“, sagte die Magierin finster, „Sie gehört wahrlich nicht zu den edlen Drachen.“
„Dann helft ihr mir nun?“, fragte Gilluine, „Wo ist ihr Hort?“
„Langsam, Söldnerin.“, zögerte die Magierin, „Ich denke es ist mehr hinter euerer Suche als nur ein Kopfgeld. Sagt mir erst den wahren Grund. Für eine einfache Söldnerin geht ihr mir ein zu großes Risiko ein.“
„Ich habe wohl keine andere Wahl.“, sagte Gilluine.
„Nein, die habt ihr nicht.“, stimmte die Magierin zu, „Sagt die Wahrheit oder geht.“
Gilluine erhob stolz die Brust und löste einen Verschluss an ihrem Schild. Eine Metallplatte in der Mitte des Schildes fiel zu Boden. Ein Löwenkopf aus blauen Edelsteinen leuchtete auf silbernen Wappengrund in der Sonne.
„Ich bin Gilluine, Mündel von Lord Fingolf Darnwacht, Kommandantin der Paladine des Königs von Sturmwind.“, sagte sie stolz, „Mein Befehlshaber Hochlord Drachenwill persönlich gab mir den Befehl Onyxia zu suchen und zu töten. Hört nun warum.“
Gilluine erzählte der Magierin die Vorfälle in der Burg von Sturmwind. Die Magierin hörte aufmerksam zu.
„Hm, ich hatte richtig vermutet, dass irgendetwas passieren wird, als ich erfuhr, dass Marshall Windsor wieder aufgetaucht ist.“, sagte sie nachdenklich, „Onyxia, da also hast du dich all die Jahre versteckt.“
„Ich sehe, auch ihr habt scheinbar mit dem Drachen ein Rechnung offen.“, sagte Gilluine listig.
„Ja, die habe ich.“, antwortet die Magierin, „Allerdings geht euch das nichts an. Ich werde euch nur unter einer Vorraussetzung sagen, wo sich ihr Hort befindet.“
„Die wäre?“, wollte Gilluine wissen.
„Ich, Spaia, will sie töten.“, sagte die Magierin fordernd.
„So sei es!“, stimmte Gilluine zu.


----------



## Gilmenel (7. November 2009)

28.	Reite wie der Wind

&#8222;Wir müssen handeln!&#8220;, sagte Sylvanas Windläufer und schlug mit geballten Fäusten auf die Verandabrüstung der Jagdhütte von Quel'Lithien am Rande der Höhen des Passes nach Quel&#8217;Thalas. Vor ihnen lagen im Dunst des Morgens die Ruinen der zerstörten Dörfer in der Ebene von Nordarathor. Sie drehte sich brüsk um.
&#8222;Wir werden mit unseren Truppen angreifen.&#8220;, erklärte sie den anwesenden Hauptmännern, &#8222;Arthas darf das äußere Elfentor nicht durchschreiten.&#8220;
&#8222;Generalin, wieso sollen wir das riskieren?&#8220;, fragte einer  der Hauptmänner besorgt, &#8222;Das innere Tor kann er ohne den Schlüssel der drei Monde niemals passieren.&#8220;
&#8222;Nein, darauf dürfen wir nicht vertrauen, Hauptmann&#8220;, schüttelte die Generalin den Kopf, &#8222;Gilmenel ist bei ihrer letzten Erkundung knapp mit dem Leben davongekommen. Ihr Bericht vom Verrat Arthas und den Fähigkeiten Kel&#8217;Thuzads lässt mir das Blut in den Andern gefrieren. Wir wissen nicht, was diese alles noch vermögen. Ich sage, Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung.&#8220;
&#8222;So sei es.&#8220;, verbeugte sich der Hauptmann.
&#8222;Trotzdem dürfen wir nicht kopflos vorgehen.&#8220;, sagte Sylvannas Windläufer überlegend, &#8222;Wir müssen für alles gewappnet sein.&#8220;
Gilmenel saß in einer Ecke der Veranda am Boden und verfolgte die Gespräche nur am Rande. Sie spielte nachdenklich mit ihrem kleinen Schwert, und dachte über die Erlebnisse der letzten Tage nach. Der Anblick der zerstörten Dörfer und Landschaften ging ihr nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Sie dachte zurück an ihre erste Reise nach Andorhal und Lordaeron. An die Menschen, die Wälder und Tiere. All dies hatte sie nun verwüstet vorgefunden. Nur mit Mühe konnte sie unentdeckt bleiben. Die Schergen der Geisel waren überall. Der Weg zurück zum Pass von Quel&#8217;Thalas, wo die Generalin auf Kunde wartete, wurde zum Spießrutenlauf. Sie hatte es nur der Schnelligkeit von Khal&#8217;El zu verdanken, dass sie überlebte. Die Wunde des Pfeils, der sie bei der stürmischen Flucht in die Schulter traf, schmerzte sehr, als sie mit letzter Kraft den Stützpunkt erreichte. Trotzdem berichtete sie noch umgehend der Generalin. Sylvanas nahm ihren Bericht mit gesengtem Haupt entgegen. Gilmenel hätte es nun allzu gerne vermieden ihr weiteren Grund zur Sorge zu bereiten, aber die Wunde siegte. Als sie zusammenbrach fingen sie die starken Arme der Generalin auf.

&#8222;Nun lasst mich bitte alleine.&#8220;, hörte Gilmenel die Generalin durch den Schleier ihrer Gedanken sagen.
Die Hauptmänner verließen die Veranda. Sylvanas Windläufer ging zur Brüstung und schaute ins Tal hinab.
&#8222;Gilmenel, ich wage es kaum dich zu bitten.&#8220;, seufzte die Generalin, &#8222;Ich weis deine Wunde schmerzt noch. Aber ich brauche dich.&#8220;
Gilmenel schreckte aus ihren Gedanken hoch. Sie stand auf und ging zu Sylvanas Windläufer.  
&#8222;Ja, ich helfe dir wo ich nur kann, Sylvanas.&#8220;, antwortete Gilmenel der Generalin.
Irgendwie war es für sie noch ungewohnt die Waldläufergeneralin der Hochelfen so persönlich anzureden, aber Sylvanas hatte darauf bestanden. In den Monaten in denen Gilmenel bisher in ihren Diensten stand, wurde das Vertrauen der Generalin in sie schnell tiefer. Viele ihrer Aufträge waren entweder riskant oder pikant oder beides. Immer persönlicher wurden ihre Dienste. Sie war eine der wenigen die zu jeder Stunde zur Generalin vorgelassen wurde. Einige Male musste sie die Generalin dabei auch wecken. Mancher Auftrag wurde daher eher zu einer persönlichen Bitte, als zu einem Befehl. Als Sylvanas Windläufer ihr anbot, sie beim Vornamen zu nennen, war längst eine tiefe Freundschaft zwischen ihnen entstanden. Gilmenel war damals sehr dankbar, sie hatte wieder eine Art Familie, und das trotz ihres von allen geschmähten Vaters. 
&#8222;Das weis ich.&#8220;, nickte die Generalin ihr zu, &#8222;Du hast mich nie enttäuscht. Doch nun habe ich Angst. Angst dich zu schicken. Du bist mir wie eine Schwester geworden. Ich würde dich daher viel lieber in Sicherheit in Silbermond wähnen. Aber ich habe die dunkle Vorahnung, dass wir bald nirgends mehr sicher sein werden. Vielleicht ist es daher besser, dass du direkt mit der Gefahr konfrontiert wirst, als nur dumpf abzuwarten bis diese zu dir kommt.&#8220;
&#8222;Was ist zu tun?&#8220;, fragte Gilmenel zustimmend.
&#8222;Nun, ich werde mit den Waldläufern angreifen müssen.&#8220;, sagte die Generalin mit Trauer in der Stimme, &#8222;Viele unserer Freunde werden dabei den Tod finden. Aber wir werden nur den Feind vor uns sehen. Ich brauche jemanden der auch den Feind hinter dem Feind sieht.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich verstehe.&#8220;, nickte Gilmenel.
&#8222;Ja, du musst im Rücken des Feindes nach Informationen suchen.&#8220;, sagte die Generalin, &#8222;Alles was sich hinter den kämpfenden Truppen ereignet muss ich wissen. Hier mit diesen Kristall kannst du mir Nachrichten schicken.&#8220; 
Gilmenel nahm den kleinen blauschimmernden Kristall. Sie hatte davon gehört, dass die Magier in Silbermond eine Möglichkeit gefunden hätten, Nachrichten über große Entfernungen auszutauschen.  
&#8222;Ich habe ebenfalls einen. Jedes Licht bringt sie zum Leuchten.&#8220;, erklärte Sylvanas, und hielt ihren Kristall in die Sonne. Der Kristall in Gilmenels Hand begann ebenfalls zu leuchten. 
&#8222;Wenn du ihn nun mit der Hand abdeckst, dann kannst du einen Code übermitteln.&#8220;, fuhr die Generalin fort, &#8222;Hier in diesem Büchlein ist der Code. Lerne ihn auswendig bevor du losreitest.&#8220;
Gilmenel blätterte durch die Seiten. Jeden Buchstaben des Elfenalphabets waren verschieden lange Hell- und Dunkelphasen zugeordnet. 
&#8222;Du solltest mit deiner großen Musikalität keine Probleme haben.&#8220;, lächelte Sylvanas sie an.
&#8222;Ja, das glaube ich auch.&#8220;, versicherte Gilmenel.
&#8222;Ich habe dich schon lange nicht mehr singen hören.&#8220;, schüttelte Sylvanas den Kopf, &#8222;Komm, sing uns ein frohes Lied. Es ist vielleicht das letzte das wir hören.&#8220;
Gilmenel schaute sie überrascht an und begann zu singen. Ein Lied erfüllte die Luft, es sang von Frühling und vom Erwachen der Natur. Es schwebte über der Jagdhütte, und alle die es hörten, wurden mit tiefer Hoffnung und Mut erfüllt.

Gilmenel sattelte Khal&#8217;El früh am nächsten Morgen. Sylvanas kam aus der Jagdhütte auf sie zu.
&#8222;Leb wohl, Gilmenel.&#8220;, sagte Sylvanas zärtlich, &#8222;Unser Schicksal erwartet uns. Wir müssen beide die Erfahrungen machen, die uns bevorstehen. Ich werde dich und deinen bezaubernden Gesang wohl lange Zeit nicht mehr hören, wenn überhaupt jemals wieder. Möge dir die Sonne immer scheinen, meine Schwester!&#8220;
&#8222;Sylvanas, deine Freundschaft ist mir zum Wichtigsten in dieser Welt geworden.&#8220;, antwortete ihr Gilmenel und blickte tief in die traurigen Augen von Sylvanas, &#8222;Die Musik die uns einst im Windläuferturm zusammenbrachte wird nie vergehen. Sie wird uns ewig wie eine Familie verbinden. Bis wir uns wieder sehen wird sie immer bei dir sein, meine Schwester! &#8220;
Sie fielen sich in die Arme, und umarmten sich lange Zeit herzlich. Gilmenel begann das Lied von einst zu singen. Es sang von der Sonne über Quel&#8217;Thalas. 
&#8222;Nun reite, meine Schwester!&#8220;, sagte Sylvanas aufmunternd.
Gilmenel stieg auf Khal&#8217;El, und verließ im raschen Galopp Quel&#8217;Lithien. Sie drehte sich nicht mehr um. Der Abschied war ihr zu schwer gefallen.

Sie beschloss in Richtung Stratholm zu reiten. Sie wusste zwar, dass die Geisel dort am stärksten war, aber deshalb würden dort auch die meisten Informationen zu finden sein. Khal&#8217;El lies sie in einer kleinen versteckten Lichtung am Hang der Berge zurück. In Stratholm fand sie im Dachstuhl eines ehemaligen Bürgerhauses ein geeignetes Versteck. Auch wenn es durch die Instabilität der abgebrannten Häuser gefährlich war, nutzte sie die Dächer um sich in Stratholm zu bewegen. Die Straßen mit ihren vielen Schergen der Geisel, wären noch viel gefährlicher gewesen. Irgendwie hatte sie auch den Eindruck, dass diese nie nach oben schauten. Sie konnte von ihren hohen Beobachtungsposten alles sehen. Täglich gab sie Sylvanas ihre Entdeckungen durch. Sylvanas quittierte sie stets mit einem sehr persönlichen Gruß. 
Als sie eines Tages ihr Dachversteck verlassen wollten, um ihre Vorräte ihn einen von der Geisel unverwüsteten Keller wieder aufzufrischen, sah sie wie der ehemalige Baron Rivendare die alte Garnison aufsuchte. Der Baron hatte sich ganz der Geisel verschrieben, und war nun nur noch eine Abnormität seines einstigen Selbst. Gilmenel folgte ihm bis in die Garnison. Die hohen Zinnen und Dachgestühle boten ihr auch hier viele Möglichkeiten unbemerkt zu bleiben. Der Baron betrat einen Saal in der Garnison. Gilmenel hing kopf über vom Dach und schaute durch eines der Fenster. Sie erschrak. Ein Schreckenslord der Geisel stand im Saal. 
Gilmenel zitterte am ganzen Körper. Doch jetzt durfte sie sich keine Gefühle erlauben. Angst durfte sie nun nicht leiten. Sie schloss ihre Augen, und summte ein beruhigendes Lied. Ruhig und vorsichtig lies sie sich auf das äußere Fenstersims gleiten. Sie legte ihr Ohr an die Scheibe.
&#8222;Wie gut, dass diese Schreckenslords, auch eine schrecklich laute Stimme haben.&#8220;, dachte sie lächelnd, als sie der Unterredung lauschte.
&#8222;Arthas, braucht mehr Unterstützung, Baron.&#8220;, tobte der Schreckenslord.
&#8222;Mein Gebieter, wir schicken ihm alles was wir haben.&#8220;, versuchte sich der Baron zu erklären.
&#8222;Das reicht nicht.&#8220;, donnerte der Lord.
&#8222;Lord, erlaubt mir die Frage, warum Arthas mit diesen Hochelfen soviel Probleme hat.&#8220;, fragte der Baron untertänig.
&#8222;Das ist eigentlich unwichtig.&#8220;, schmetterte der Lord, &#8222;Aber diese Waldläufer der Hochelfen, und besonders ihre Anführerin, sind kräftiger und tapferer als wir glaubten.&#8220;
&#8222;Kann uns da nicht der Verräter helfen?&#8220;, sagte der Baron ruhig.
&#8222;Nein, der wird für eine andere Aufgabe benötigt.&#8220;, rief der Lord.
&#8222;Eine andere Aufgabe?&#8220;, rätselte der Baron. 
&#8222;Ja, den nachdem Arthas endlich Zugang zu den beiden Elfentoren hat, muss der Schutzschild des Elfenreiches gebrochen werden. Dar&#8217;Khan weis wie. Er hat bereits zwei der drei Mondkristalle.&#8220;, erklärte der Lord.
Gilmenel hielt den Atem an. Nur am Rande bekam sie nun noch mit, dass der Baron dem Lord zusicherte noch mehr Truppen von Untoten und Skelettkriegern Arthas zum Ersatz zu schicken, bevor beide sich trennten. 
&#8218;Ein Verräter!&#8217;, dachte sie bitter, als sie wieder auf das Dach des Saales zurückkletterte, &#8218;Und ausgerechnet Dar&#8217;Khan!&#8220;
Sie kannte ihn. Wenn es auch nur flüchtig war. Sie traf ihn einmal im Labor ihres Vaters. Ihr Vater bezeichnete ihn als stolzen und eitlen Ehrgeizling, der nur auf sein Wohl und Erfolg aus war. Gilmenel konnte das nicht begreifen, denn Dar&#8217;Khan war einer der angesehensten Bewohner von Silbermond und hatte großen Einfluss und den Respekt aller. Sie verstand ihren Vater damals nicht, und so war es ihr ein Leichtes seine Meinung wieder seiner Verschrobenheit zuzuordnen. Aber nun im Lichte der neuesten Ereignisse musste sie sich eingestehen, dass er wohl Recht mit seiner Meinung gehabt hatte. 
&#8218;Mit wie vielem Anderen hatte er noch Recht?&#8217;, dachte sie fragend.
Sie nahm ihren Kristall aus der Tasche. Sylvanas musste dies sofort erfahren. Sie hielt den Kristall in die schwache Sonne, und bedeckte ihn mit ihrer Hand im Rhythmus des Buchstabencodes. Das gewohnte Bestätigungssignal von Sylvanas blieb aus. Sie steckte ihren Kristall ein. Sie würde es nun alle halbe Stunde probieren. Es war nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die erste Meldung nicht bemerkt wurde. Sie kletterte wie eine Katze über die Dächer zurück zu ihrem Unterschlupf.

Gilmenel war besorgt. Es war nun schon der Mittag des nächsten Tages nach dem Treffen des Barons mit dem Schreckenslord, und noch immer hatte sie keine Antwort von Sylvanas auf eine ihrer halbstündlichen Botschaften. Sie beschloss daher, dass sie sie selbst überbringen müsste. Sie verließ ihr Versteck und kletterte Richtung Stadtmauer. Ein beherzter Sprung auf einen nahe stehenden abgestorbenen Baum und sie war wieder außerhalb der Stadt. Sie lief die Berge hinauf zu der versteckten Lichtung. Khal&#8217;El war nicht da. Sie war höchst besorgt. Sie legte ihre Hände an den Mund. Der Gesang einer Nachtigal ertönte. Ein Wiehern war etwas weiter entfernt zu hören. Khal&#8217;El sprengte durch die Büsche heran. Sie hatte noch Gras im Maul.
&#8222;Khal&#8217;El!&#8220;, rief sie und streichelte die Schnauze des Pferdes, &#8222;Los, wir müssen so schnell wie der Wind reiten! Wir haben eine wichtige Nachricht für unsere Freundin.&#8220;
Noch als sie sich auf Khal&#8217;El schwang, preschte diese los. Als sie endlich fest auf den Rücken des Pferdes saß, war es bereits zu spät. Mit einen Riesensatz sprang Khal&#8217;El über die Patroullie von Geißelkriegern. Pfeile schossen an ihren Ohren vorbei. Mit vollen Tempo lies sie Khal&#8217;El einen Haken nach dem anderen schlagen. Sie drehte sich um. Der Pfeilschauer hatte aufgehört. Allerdings nahmen nun untote Krieger auf ihren Skelettrössern die Verfolgung auf. Khal&#8217;El schnaubte heftig, als sie ihr die Sporen gab.
&#8222;Verzeih mir, alte Freundin, aber Eile tut Not!&#8220;, sagte sie und klopfte der Stute trotz vollen Galopps liebevoll auf den Hals. Khal&#8217;El wieherte kurz wie zur Bestätigung, und schoss noch schneller davon. Sie wagte es sich kurz sich umzudrehen. Die Reiter waren nun weiter entfernt und fielen zurück.


----------



## Gilmenel (16. November 2009)

29.	Eine unverhoffte Nachricht

Ihr wilder Ritt hatte sie weit südlich gebracht. Trotzdem war sie froh, dass sie ihre Verfolger so leicht abschütteln konnte. Aber nun war es Zeit nach Norden zum Pass von Quel’thalas zu reiten. Sylvanas Windläufer musste die Information aus Stratholm so schnell wie möglich erhalten.
Trotzdem gönnte sie Khal’El eine kleine Verschnaufpause. Das Land um sie herum war verwüstet. Alles sah krank aus. Ein fauler Geruch lag schwer in der Luft. Sie wunderte sich. Seitdem die Skelettreiter aufgegeben hatten, war sie keinen Kräften der Geisel mehr begegnet. Das Gelände vor ihr wurde sumpfig. Der grüne Schleim des Sumpfes war ihr nicht geheuer. Er fing an zu blubbern. Ein schleimiger Berg herhob sich aus dem Sumpf. Er näherte sich ihr rasch. Khal’El scheute und wieherte wie wild. Gilmenel fiel vom Rücken des Pferdes. Der Schleimberg hatte nun Augen, Mund und Hände. Er versuchte nach ihr zu greifen. Gilmenel schwang sich auf den Rücken von Khal’El. Eine schleimige Hand des Sumpfmonster ergriff ihren Fuß und zog sie von Khal’El weg. Das Monster schleifte Gilmenel zum Sumpf. Sie versuchte mit ihrem Schwert den Arm des Monsters zu treffen, doch all ihre Schläge blieben erfolglos im Schlamm des Monsters stecken. 
‚Es darf mich nicht in den Sumpf ziehen.’, dachte sie verzweifelt.
Sie rammte ihr Schwert so fest sie es konnte in den Boden. Mit beiden Händen umklammerte sie den Griff des Schwertes. Sie fragte sich wie lange sie sich so noch halten könnte. Das Sumpfmonster zerrte heftig an ihren Fuß. Er brannte wie Feuer.
‚Wenn es nur fest wäre. Dann könnte ich den Arm abhauen.’, dachte sie, ‚So fest wie Eis.’
Ihr fiel ein Lied aus ihrer Jugend ein. Ein Lied über das Eis im Nordmeer ihrer Heimat. Sie fing an es zu singen. Es war kalt und eisig. Es sang von den stürmischen Winden des Nordens. Das Sumpfmonster wurde langsamer und erstarrte. Die starre Hand des Monsters umschloß immer noch ihren Fuß. Sie zog das Schwert aus dem Boden und hieb auf den Arm des Monsters ein. Sie hat damit gerechnet, dass sie den Arm abtrennen würde, doch das Monster zersprang in tausende kleiner grüner Eisstücke.

„Zu spät ich bin.“, rief eine dunkle Männerstimme.
Gilmenel sprang auf. Sie hielt ihr Schwert vor sich.
„Ruhig, kleine Elfe.“, sagte der Mann, „Schwert ich am wenigsten fürchten müsste.“
Er trug eine riesige Holzkeule. Sie passte zu seiner enormen Körpergröße. Er war gut dreimal so groß wie Gilmenel und komplett in grünen und braunen Leder gekleidet, das seine tierische Herkunft nicht ganz leugnen konnte. Gilmenel schaute zu ihm auf. Seine Knollennasse und sein langer schwarzer Bart liesen ihn komisch aussehen, doch irgendwie strahlte sein Gesicht und seine schwarzen Augen Vertrauen aus.
„Gesang allerdings hüten ich sollte.“, lachte er, und deutete auf die Eisstücke des Monsters, „Rasch weg von hier wir müssen. Wenn Eis wieder getaut, Monster wieder leben wird.“
Gilmenel nickte nur kurz.
„Komm mit.“, sagte der Riese, „Meine Hütte weiter oben ist. Dein Fuß Medizin braucht.“ 
Gilmenel nahm die Zügel von Khal’El und folgte leicht hinkend dem Riesen.
„Mein Name Ungbar ist.“, stellte er sich vor, als sie nach einigen Stunden auf steilen Bergpfaden seine Hütte erreichten. 
Gilmenel blickte sich verwundert um. Im Umkreis von vielen hundert Schritten um die Hütte, war alles saftig und Grün. Vögel zwitscherten in den Bäumen. 
Ungbar nahm einen Bottich und füllte ihn mit Wasser aus der Quelle die neben der Hütte aus dem Berg sprudelte. Er rieb einige Kräuter in das Wasser.
„Steck Fuß da hinein.“, befahl Ungbar.
Gilmenel zog die verätzten Reste ihres Stiefels aus, und stieg mit dem Fuß in das Wasser. Es war angenehm kühl. Sie fühlte wie das Feuer verschwand. 
„Was suchen eine kleine Elfe wie du hier?“, fragte er sie.
„Ich … Ich wollte nach Silbermond reiten.“, antwortet Gilmenel ihn zögernd, „Ich heisse Gilmenel. Mein Volk braucht meine Hilfe.“
„Silbermond? Große Stadt.“, murmelte Ungbar, „Weg dorthin gefährlich geworden ist. Ungbar denken, dass kleine Elfe es nicht dorthin schaffen werden.“
„Wieso, Ungbar?“, schaute ihn Gilmenel entsetzt an.
„Böse Dinge im Tal vorgehen.“, erklärte Ungbar finster.
Seine buschigen Augenbrauen zogen sich zusammen.
„Doch nun schon spät ist.“, gähnte Ungbar, „Schlafen wir nun müssen.“
„Aber, ich muss schnell weiter.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf.
„Zu spät es ist, kleine Elfe.“, sagte Ungbar eindringlich, „Besser bleiben Nacht hier. Zuviele Gefahren in Dunkelheit lauern.
Gilmenel sah zur Sonne, die gerade hinter den Bergen verschwand. Sie musste sich eingestehen, dass Ungbar wohl Recht hatte. Sie sah sich um. Das frische Grün um die Hütte gab ihr Hoffnung. Sie fühlte sich hier zum erstenmal seit langen wieder sicher.
„Ja Ungbar, du hast recht.“, stimmte sie ihm zu.
„Ungbar immer Bestes wissen.“, grinste der Riese, „Du schlafen in Hütte. Ungbar heute Nacht bei Pferden in Stall schlafen.“
Ungbar winkte Khal’El zu. Gilmenel sah staunend zu wie Khal’El hinter Ungbar in den Stall neben der Hütte trottete.

Ein Sonnenstrahl weckte Gilmenel. Sie rieb sich die Augen und setzte sich auf. Das Innere der Hütte hatte sie gestern kaum erkannt. Nur das riesige Bett hatte sie sofort gesehen. Die Ausstattung der Hütte war einfach und der Größe und dem Gewicht ihres Besitzers angepasst. Ein Tisch, ein paar Stühle, ein Ofen mit einer einsamen Pfanne, einen Schrank mehr konnte sie nicht erkennen. Links vom Schrank führte eine Tür vermutlich in einen weiteren Raum. Sie hörte Ungbar vor der Hütte singen.
„Sonne wieder da ist, kleine Elfe.“, grüsste er sie, als sie aus der Hütte kam, „Ungbar Essen gemacht hat.“
Auf einen Tisch vor der Hütte standen ein Krug mit Wasser, ein Becher, etwas Brot und ein Stück gepökeltes Fleisch in dem ein Messer steckte.
„Guten Morgen, Ungbar.“, lächelte Gilmenel, „Vielen Dank.“
Sie setzte sich an den Tisch, und aß etwas Brot und trank einen Becher Wasser. Sie hörte ein Wiehern aus dem Stall.
„Pferde sich gut verstanden haben.“, grinste Ungbar.
„Du hast ein Pferd?“, stutzte Gilmenel.
„Nein, Ungbar kein Pferd brauchen.“, erklärte der Riese, „Ungbar leben in Berge. Pferd gefunden. Verletzt es war. Pferd sich bei Ungbar wohlfühlen, und nicht mehr gehen wollen.“
‚Das kann ich verstehen.’, dachte Gilmenel, ‚Hier fühlt man sich sicher.’
Khal’El kam mit einem stattlichen schwarzen Hengst aus dem Stall getrottet.
„Grimmhuf!“, rief Gilmenel.
„Du kennen Pferd?“, fragte Ungbar.
„Ja, ich kenne es.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Es gehörte einen Freund in Andorhal.“
„Andorhal?“, rätselte der Riese, „Weiten Weg es gelaufen sein muss. Vielleicht dann du können brauchen Einziges was Pferd dabei hatte.“
Ungbar ging in die Hütte. Gilmenel hörte ihn im Schrank kramen. Er kam zurück und hielt einen vergilbten Briefumschlag in den Händen. Er gab ihn Gilmenel.
„Ungbar das nicht lesen kann.“, sagte er, „Du vorlesen.“ 
Gilmenel nahm den Brief. Ihre Hände zittern. Auf dem Umschlag stand:

Für Sylvanas Windläufer, Silbermond.
Von Alexje, Andorhal

Tränen begannen über ihr Gesicht zu laufen, als sie den Umschlag öffnete. Sie lass ihn mit schwankender Stimme vor.

„Liebe Freundin,

wir sind verloren! Deine Botschafterin hatte uns gewarnt. Doch der Plan von Kel’Thuzad und seinem Kultisten ist zu perfide, als dass wir ihn rechtzeitig erkennen hätten können. Ihre Hexenkessel verseuchen unser Land und unser Getreide. Jeder der davon isst wird ein geistloser Untoter der Kel’Thuzad bedingslos zu Diensten ist. Auch ich habe davon gegessen, und spüre wie mein Leben schwindet. Doch wenn ich diesen Brief beendet habe, hoffe ich, dass mir noch genug Zeit übrig bleibt meinem Leben beizeiten selbst ein Ende zu setzen.
Wir haben versucht sie zu bekämpfen, aber jeder unserer tapferen Männer, der im Kampf fiel, erhob sich als Untoter wieder und fing an auf der Seite des Bösen zu kämpfen. Es werden immer mehr, je stärker wir uns wehren. Das gesamte Land ist bereits verseucht, und vermutlich kann die Geißel nur aufgehalten werden, wenn das Land selbst wieder gesundet. 
Zu spät! Ich hoffte, dass ich diesen Brief wenigstens noch ein Stück selbst tragen hätte können. Ich schicke dir Grimmhuf mit dem Brief. Er kennt den Weg zum Windläuferturm und wird dich finden.

Möge der Sonnenbrunnen dir immer scheinen,
dein Freund Alexje.“

Gilmenel schluchtzte aus tiefsten Herzen. 
„Warum du weinen?“, fragte Ungbar tröstend, und legte seine riesige Hand väterlich auf ihre Schulter.  Gilmenel drehte sich um, und umarmte den Riesen. Er nahm sie sanft ihn seine Arme.
„Es ist alles so sinnlos. …“, heulte Gilmenel, „Was für ein sinnloser und furchtbarer Tod!“
Ungbar klopfte ihr zärtlich auf den Rücken.
„Er war ein guter Freund.“, sagte sie nun etwas gefasster, „Er wollte uns vor den Übel das dieses Land befallen hat warnen. Aber zu spät!“
„Ungbar wenig verstehen, was vorgehen in der Welt da unten.“, murmelte der Riese, „Doch Ungbar fühlen, dass Böses da ist. Böses gehen muss.“
„Ja, du hast Recht.“, stimmte sie ihm zu, „Ich muss weiter. Ich habe Nachrichten, die vielleicht helfen, dass Böse zu vernichten. Aber dazu muss ich nach Silbermond. Ich muss zum Pass von Quel’Thalas.“
„Hmmmmmmm.“, brummte der Riese, „Pass? Lange nicht mehr gewesen da. Aber Weg zum Pass versperrt ist.“
„Versperrt? Wieso?“, schreckte Gilmenel aus ihrer Trauer hoch.
„Viele böse Wesen vor Pass seien.“, erklärte er, „Du kommen mit und sehen.“
Ungbar lies Gilmenel los und ging zu einem kleinen Pfad der weiter den Berg hinaufführte. Gilmenel folgte ihm.  Der Pfad endete bei einer Felsnase, die wie eine Kanzel über dem tief darunterliegenden Tal hing. 
„Dort unten Sumpf ist.“, deutete Ungbar mit seinem enormen Zeigefinger ins Tal.
Gilmenel konnte den Sumpf erkennen. Von ihr oben sah er klein aus, doch wusste sie wie groß er wirklich war. Sie folgte den Finger Ungbars, der nun weit nach rechts deutete.
„Dort seien Menschensiedlung.“, erklärte er, „Corrins Kreuzung sie genannt wird. Dort hinten ganz weit weg, Pass liegen. Und davor. Du sehen!“
Gilmenel sah und verstand. Ein enormes Heer lag zwischen ihnen und den Pass. Die Landschaft war schwarz vor Körpern. Wenn sie ihre scharfen Elfenaugen anstrengte konnte sie allerdings sehen, dass die Massen vor dem Pass in einen Bogen zurückwichen.
‚Sylvanas und die Waldläufer müssen bis zum Äussersten kämpfen.’, dachte sie bitter, ‚Aber gegen diese Übermacht haben sie keine Chance. Ich muss zu ihnen!’ 
„Ungbar!“, flehte sie den Riesen an, „Ich muss zum Pass!“
„Ungbar zwar nicht verstehen, aber Ungbar vielleicht Weg wissen.“, schüttelte der Riese den Kopf und nickte gleichzeitig.
Sie gingen wieder zurück zur Hütte.
„Gut.“, sagte der Riese als sie dort angekommen waren, „Wir gehen. Pferde da bleiben. Wir sie nicht brauchen. Pfad ist nichts für Pferde. Hier, Ungbar dir neue Stiefel gemacht haben. Du anziehen.“
Ungbar hielt Gilmenel ein Paar Lederstiefel hin, die er vorher aus dem Stall geholt hatte. Gilmenel betrachtete die braunen mit Fell ausgegkleideten Stiefel. Sie schienen ihr viel zu groß. Aber um den Riesen nicht zu beleidigen, nahm sie sie und zog sie an. Die Stiefel schrumpften und schmiegten sich wie eine zweite Haut an ihre Füße und Beine.
„Ungbar, das ist erstaunlich.“, rief sie, „Vielen Dank.“
„Nun wir können gehen.“, sagte Ungbar und nahm das Bündel an Proviant, dass er unterdessen geschnürt hatte.


----------



## Gilmenel (16. November 2009)

30.	Erinnerungen

Ungbar führte Gilmenel einen schmalen Pfad am Hang der Berge entlang.
„Wir in Berge nicht weitergehen können.“, erklärte er plötzlich, „Wir nun müssen Tal durchqueren. Ungbar Tal nicht mögen.“
Gilmenel sah Ungbar mit ihren großen leuchtenden Elfenaugen an.
„Gut. Wir nun runtersteigen.“, gab er nach, „Dicht am Wasser wir uns halten. Monster nicht mögen Wasser.“
„Ungbar, ich vertraue dir.“, lächelte sie ihm zu, „Du wirst schon wissen was das Beste ist.“
„Ungbar wissen.“, nickte er, „Ich nun klettern.“
Ungbar nahm die zarte Elfe in seine Hand und setzte sie auf seinen Rücken. Er stemmte sich einen Kamin in der Felswand der Berge hinunter ins Tal. Gilmenel hielt sich so gut sie konnte an Ungbar fest.
‚Na, hier vermutet uns keine Geißelkreatur.’, dachte sie erleichtert.
Der Kamin endete in einen kleinen Teich, dessen Wasser aus einer Quelle im Berg gespeist wurden.
Ungbar nahm einen Schluck aus der Quelle.
„Wasser noch frisch. Trink.“, sagte er, „Wasser im Tal verpestet ist.“
Gilmenel nahm ebenfalls einen Schluck, und füllte ihre Wasserflaschen.
„So, wir weitergehen.“, sagte der Riese.
Ungbar kletterte nun im Wasserfall dem Tal entgegen. Als sie den Talboden erreichten setzte er sie ab. Gilmenel sah den kleinen Bach nach. Keine Dutzend Schritte von dem Wasserfall entfernt wurde das Wasser trübe und braun.
„Fluss uns fast bis auf andere Seite führen.“, sagte er als er lostrottete.
Gilmenel hat Mühe ihm zu folgen. Im leichten Laufschritt rannte sie hinter dem Riesen her.  

Ungbar machte keine Pause.
‚Vermutlich treibt ihn sein Widerwille gegen das Tal an.’, dachte sie.
„Halt!“, rief Ungbar, „Böses in der Nähe ist!“
Gilmenel verharrte regungslos. 
„Dort!“, flüsterte Ungbar und zeigte etwas weiter flussabwärts.
Ein Trupp von zwanzig Skelettkriegern kam auf sie zu.
„Zu viele selbst für Ungbar es sind.“, sagte Ungbar, „Wir besser ausweichen.“
 Ein schriller Schrei zerriss die Luft.
„Zu spät, Ungbar.“, rief Gilmenel, „Wir müssen kämpfen.“
Ein Teil des Trupps rannte mit gezogenen Schwertern auf sie zu. Der Rest nahm seine Bögen und begann Pfeile auf sie zu schießen. Ungbar und Gilmenel wichen ihnen aus. Die Schwertkämpfer kamen nun näher.
„Du in Deckung gehen.“, schrie Ungbar.
Ungbar schob Gilmenel von sich in Richtung eines Baumstammes. Sie versuchte, so gut sie es konnte, sich hinter dem verfaulten Holz zu verstecken. Ungbar hob seine enorme Keule und schlug auf den ersten Krieger ein. Er zersplitterte in tausende kleiner Knochensplitter. Die anderen Krieger blieben nun auf Distanz. Ein wildes Heulen entfuhr seiner Kehle. Er stürmte auf sie los. Die Bogenschützen konzentrierten nun ihr Feuer auf Ungbar. Von vielen Pfeilen getroffen erreichte er die zurückweichenden Schwertkämpfer, und sank auf die Knie. 
„Ungbar!“, schrie Gilmenel, „Nein!“
Ein Lied kam ihr in den Sinn. Ein Lied in ihrer Elternsprache vom Kampf gegen einen übermächtigen Gegner. Es war ein kämpferisches Lied voll von Mut und Zuversicht. Sie fing an zu singen. 
Ungbar lauschte dem Lied und erhob sich plötzlich wieder. Die Skelettkrieger boten den energischen Schwüngen seiner Keule keinen Widerstand. Gilmenel sah aber, dass die Bogenschützen ihn weiter beschossen. Sie dachte nun darüber nach, wie sie ihn heilen könnte. Sie erinnerte sich an ein Lied, das ihr ihre Mutter vorgesungen hatte, als sie sich einmal verletzt hatte. Ihre Wunde war danach wie von selbst verschwunden. Mit lauter Stimme begann sie es zu singen.  
Ungbar rannte nun mit großen Schritten auf die Bogenschützen zu. Sie überdeckten ihn mit einem Pfeilschauer, aber seine Wunden wurden alle sofort wieder geheilt. Die leichte Rüstung der Schützen war kein ausreichender Schutz gegen die tobende Keule Ungbars. 
Der Kampf war schnell vorüber. Gilmenel rannte zu Ungbar.
„Ungbar!“, rief sie besorgt, „Bist du verletzt?“
„Ungbar gesund.“, sagte er resolut, „Ungbar deine Musik gehört haben. Du große Zauberin seien.“
„Ich?“, antwortet Gilmenel verblüfft, „Ich weis nicht. Es war die Musik.“
„Aber du kennen Zauberlieder.“, sagte er, „Deine Stimme dem Zauber Leben gibt.“
Gilmenel blieb stumm, und überlegte. Szenen ihrer Jugend huschten an ihr vorbei.

Sie saß am Ufer eines Flusses. Sein Wasser glitzerte in der Sonne. Auf beiden Seiten des Flusses war ein dichter Wald. Alles war friedlich und still. Sie beobachte ein Paar Wasservögel bei ihrer Jagd nach Fischen, und summte dabei ein kleines Liedchen.
„Sie hat deine Stimme, meine Liebe.“, sagte eine Männerstimme in ihrem Rücken.
„Ich weis, und es macht mir Angst.“, erwiderte eine weibliche Stimme sanft aber mit Besorgnis.
„Umso mehr musst du sie ausbilden.“, sagte die tiefe Stimme.
„Ich wage es nicht.“, schluchzte die Frau.
„Aber was passiert, wenn ihr Talent ungeführt bleibt?“, sorgte sich der Mann.
Die beiden Wasservögel waren ihr nun sehr nahe. Sie wollte sie näher betrachten. Vorsichtig stand sie auf. Sie hatte schon öfters beobachtet, dass man sich Tieren mit einer beruhigenden Stimme nähert. Sie summte eine sanfte Melodie, als sie sich ins Wasser zu den Vögel gleiten lies. Die Vögel verweilten. Sie streckte ihre Hand aus, und streichelte sie.
„Sieh!“, rief der Mann.
„Unglaublich!“, schüttelte die Frau ihren Kopf.
„Sie macht das bereits von ganz alleine.“, staunte der Mann, „Du musst sie unterrichten!“
„Ich werde es wohl versuchen müssen.“, resignierte die Frau.

„Kleine Elfe?“, rief Ungbar und schüttelte sie sanft, „Weiter wir müssen!“
„Was?“, Gilmenel schreckte aus ihren Erinnerungen hoch, „Ja, weiter!“

„Ungbar diese Seite des Tals weniger kennt.“, murmelte der Riese, nachdem sie einige Stunden weitergegangen waren.
„Aber du weist den Weg?“, sorgte sich Gilmenel.
„Ja, ich kennen.“, versicherte Ungbar, „Aber Landschaft sich geändert hat. Viele Bäume tot. Grässliche Narben in Boden gibt.“
Ungbar blieb stehen. Ein Schaudern lief über seinen riesigen breiten Rücken, als er die Verwüstungen sah, die die Geißel dem Land angetan hatte.
„Wer so was machen?“,  schüttelte er den mächtigen Kopf, „Ungbar Schmerzen hier haben. Schnell wir weiter müssen.“
„Wo, Ungbar?“, fragte Gilmenel in besorgt, als sie weitergingen. Ungbar Schritte waren nun schwer und schlürfend.
„Du nicht können sehen Wunde.“, sagte der Riese gequält.
„Ja, du bist unverletzt.“, sagte Gilmenel, nachdem sie den Riesen intensiv betrachtet hat.
„Schmerz hier.“, seufzte Ungbar, und schlug sich mit der Faust auf die Brust, „Ungbar spüren wie verseuchtes Land ihm Leben stiehlt.“
„Wie ist das möglich?“, fragte Gilmenel.
„Ungbar Hüter der Natur ist.“, erklärte er nun fast flüsternd, „Natur und Ungbar eins sind.“
Gilmenel verstand plötzlich. Ihr kam die Hütte Ungbars in ihrer grünen Oase wieder in den Sinn.
Ungbar strauchelte und fiel.
„Ungbar!“, schrie Gilmenel. 
Sie kniete sich neben den Kopf des Riesen, und nahm ihn in ihren Schoß. Sie wischte ihm die Haare aus dem Gesicht. Ungbar stöhnte tief.
„Brauchen… rein…“, stammelte der Riese.
Gilmenel überlegte. Sie nahm ihre Wasserflasche, die sie in den Bergen noch aufgefühlt hatte.
„Trink das, Ungbar.“, sagte sie und führte dem Riesen ihre Flasche an die Lippen. 
Ungbar trank in großen Schlücken. Kurz bevor die Flasche leer war, nahm sie Gilmenel und schüttete den Rest über Ungbars Kopf und Füße. 
„Besser wird.“, sagte Ungbar noch schwach. Er erhob sich langsam, „Nun wir müssen machen schnell.“
„Ja, wir haben kein Wasser mehr.“, sorgte sich Gilmenel, „Du musst so schnell wie möglich raus aus dem Tal.“
Die Berge der anderen Talseite waren bereits zum Greifen nah.
„Wir nun direkten Weg zu Berge gehen. Fluss zu großer Umweg seien.“, sagte der Riese, und ging kerzengerade auf die Berge zu.
Sie erreichten die ersten Ausläufer der Berge bei Anbruch der Nacht.
„Wir in Nacht weitergehen müssen.“, sagte Ungbar, der nun bereits wieder stärker wirkte.
Die Auswirkungen der Geißel waren hier scheinbar noch nicht so groß. Ab und zu war sogar noch ein grüner Grashalm in der ansonsten braun verfärbten Landschaft zu sehen. Ungbar ging immer noch zielstrebig auf die Berge zu. Die Luft wurde frischer.
„Wir nun rasten können.“, erklärte Ungbar, „Baum dort noch gut.“
Eine einsame Tanne stand auf einem Hügel. Ihre Nadeln waren noch grün und saftig. Sie ließen sich unter ihren Ästen für die Nacht nieder.


----------



## Gilmenel (16. November 2009)

31.	Nur einen Wurf entfernt

Ungbar hatte Gilmenel wieder auf seinen Rücken genommen. Seit dem frühen Morgen kletterte er eine fast senkrechte Bergwand hinauf.
„Ungbar spüren gesunde Natur hinter Bergen.“, sagte er mit Sehnsucht.
„Ja, das ist Quel’Thalas. Die Heimat meines Volkes ist noch unberührt von der Geißel.“, antwortete ihm Gilmenel.
„Ungbar fühlen, etwas Mächtigeres als Ungbar Natur dort schützen.“, rätselte der Riese.
„Das ist der Sonnenbrunnen.“, erklärte Gilmenel ihm, „Er schützt unser gesamtes Land.“
„Der Sonnenbrunnen! Wenn er der Geißel in die Hände fiele.’, sie wagte nicht weiterzudenken.
Die Ereignisse in Stratholm kamen ihr wieder in den Sinn. Vergeblich hatte sie die letzten Tage immer wieder versucht Sylvanas durch den Kristall zu benachrichtigen. Sie verstand auch, warum sie keine Antwort bekam, aber wenn die Geißel das innere Tor mit Hilfe des Verräters überwinden würde, wäre Silbermond und der Sonnenbrunnen hilflos.
„Ungbar, wie weit ist es noch bis zum Pass? Die Zeit läuft uns davon.“, fragte sie den Riesen besorgt.
„Pass nicht mehr weit seien.“, sagte der Riese, „Wir sehen von nächsten Gipfel.“
Ungbar kletterte wie eine Bergziege auf allen Vieren die schroffen Felsen hinauf. Der Gipfel bot einen guten Ausblick. Gilmenel sah in der Ebene von Nordarathor das Heer der Geißel. Sie folgte ihm mit ihrem Blick weiter in die Berge. Sie stutzte. Von den Waldläufern und ihrer Verteidigungslinie war nichts mehr zu sehen. Die Horden der Geißel drängten sich den engen Pass hinauf. An den Seiten krochen untote Spinnen die Berge hinauf. Der Pass schlängelte sich weiter auf Gilmenel und Ungbar zu. Die Waldläufer waren auch hier nicht zu entdecken.
‚Sind sie schon besiegt?’, kochte die Verzweiflung in ihr auf. 
„Ungbar, wir müssen vor den Bösen dort unten an der Brücke des Passes sein.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Schwierig werden.“, schüttelte Ungbar den Kopf, „Wir versuchen.“
Ungbar setzte Gilmenel wieder auf seinen Rücken. Wie ein Berglöwe sprang er nun über die Felsen. 
Hinter ihnen hörten sie ein Zischen. Einige der Spinnen hatten den Gipfel auf denen sie soeben noch standen erreicht und waren ihnen nun auf den Fersen. Ungbar wich ihren Fangnetzen geschickt aus, als er eine Senke zwischen den Bergen übersprang. Die Spinnen setzten nach. Ungbar rannte ohne einen einzigen Stein in Bewegung zu setzen das Geröllfeld am Fuße des nächsten Berges hoch.
„Sie kommen näher!“, schrie Gilmenel, die ständig die Spinnen beobachtete.
Am Ende des Geröllfeldes blieb Ungbar stehen. Er ergriff einen riesigen Felsblock und warf ihn zu Tal. Mit einem Donner krachte dieser auf das Geröllfeld unter ihnen. Das gesamte Geröllfeld geriet in Bewegung. Die Spinnen versuchten zu fliehen, aber die Gesteinslawine begrub sie unter sich.
„Sehr gut, Ungbar.“, sagte Gilmenel zu dem Riesen, der bereits wieder eine Felswand hochkletterte.
Als sie den Gipfel erreichten deutete Ungbar ins Tal, „Dort Brücke seien.“
Der Pass mündete in eine breite Senke, die von einem Fluß geteilt wurde. Zu beiden Seiten der Senke floß er in einem tiefen Tal. Gilmenel sah die zierliche Elfenbrücke in der bewaldeten Senke zu ihren Füssen liegen. Einige kleinen Gestalten liefen auf der Brücke. Sie trugen die Farben der Waldläufer.
‚Es sind doch nicht alle besiegt worden.’, dachte sie und schöpfte neuen Mut.

Ungbar hechtete die Flanke des Berges hinunter. Gilmenel hatte Mühe sich an ihm festzuhalten. Sie waren nun schon fast bei der Brücke. Sie sah wie sich die Waldläufer von der Brücke entfernten. Ein Zucken ging durch den Brückenkörper. Sie fiel zusammen.
„Was haben sie getan?“, schrie Gilmenel.
„Brücke zerstört.“, sagte Ungbar ruhig.
„Ja, das sehe ich.“, sagte sie zornig, „Verzeih meinen Ton, Ungbar, aber ich bin verzweifelt. Wie soll ich das andere Ufer erreichen? Die Strömung des Flusses ist viel zu stark um zu schwimmen.“
„Tal umgehen müssen.“, sagte Ungbar, „Viele Tage dauern werden.“
„Die Zeit bleibt mir nicht, Ungbar.“, seufzte sie.
„Hmmm…“, brummte Ungbar, „Ungbar vielleicht Möglichkeit wissen.“
Mit gewaltigen Sätzen sprang Ungbar wieder den Berg hinauf und rannte den Grat am Rande des Tales entlang. Gilmenel sah wie das Tal sich zu einer bodenlosen Schlucht verengte. Die beiden Bergrücken an den beiden Seiten des Flusses, der tief in der Schlucht toste, liefen sehr eng zusammen.
„Andere Seite nahe.“, sagte Ungbar und deutete auf die einige Dutzend Schritte entfernte Gegenseite, „Schlucht sonst nirgends so eng seien.“
„Was ist dein Plan?“, stutze Gilmenel.
„Zu weit zum Springen für dich oder Ungbar seien.“, sagte der Riese, „Aber Ungbar stark und werfen dich können.“
Gilmenel schluckte. Die andere Seite des Tales sah nicht gerade einladend aus. Die Felsen waren schroff und überhängend. Ungbar musste sie genau auf den Bergrücken werfen.
‚Ich habe wohl keine andere Chance.’, dachte sie.
„Und was wird aus dir, Ungbar?“, sorgte sie sich, „Du weist was dich im Tal von Stratholm erwartet?“
„Berge Ungbar schützen.“, sagte der Riese, und streichelte zärtlich den Fels, „Ungbar langen Weg in Bergen um Tal herum zu Hütte nimmt.“
„Ich hoffe du kommst wieder nach Hause.“, lächelte Gilmenel den Riesen an, „Grüße Khal’El und Grimmhuf. Leb wohl, mein großer Freund.“
„Leb wohl, kleine Elfe.“, sagte Ungbar und nahm sie zärtlich bei der Taille.
Er schleuderte sie mit einem gewaltigen Schwung über den Abgrund. Gilmenel streckte sich. Die Gegenseite kam näher, aber der Wurf war zu kurz. Ihre Fingerspitzen berührten die Felskante des Bergrückens. Aber sie konnte sie nicht fassen, und rutschte ab. Sie hörte von der anderen Seite Ungbar aufheulen. Sie sah eine zerzauste Kiefer knapp unter der Kante aus dem Fels wachsen. Mit einer schnellen Bewegung korrigierte sie ihren Flug und fasste einen Ast der Kiefer. Mit einem eleganten Umschwung landete  sie auf den Ast. Ungbar jubelte. Sie kletterte auf der Kiefer nach oben. Auf den höchsten Zweig fing sie an auf diesen zu springen. Wie auf einem Trampolin schoss sie in die Höhe, und konnte so die wenigen Schritte Höhe zum Bergrücken überwinden. Als sie ihren Stand dort gesichert hatte, drehte sie sich um und winkte Ungbar zu. Ungbar grüsste zurück und verschwand hinter dem Bergrücken.
Gilmenel stürzte fast den Berg hinunter zur Passstrasse. Sie musste sich beeilen. Denn wenn der Schlüssel für das innere Elfentor entfernt würde, gäbe es kein Hindurchkommen mehr. Mit einem Sprung nahm sie die letzte Felswand vor der Straße und rollte sich auf dieser geschickt ab. Einige Waldläufer liefen noch von der zerstörten Brücke weg.
„Ihr Waldläufer Quel’Thalas’ wartet!“, rief sie ihnen nach.
Die Waldläufer sahen sich um und blieben stehen.
„Wer bist du?“, rief ihr einer entgegen.
„Gilmenel, Sonderkundschafterin der Generalin.“, antwortete sie.
„Schnell beeil dich!“, rief ihr ein Waldläufer zu, „Wir schließen das innere Tor!“
Sie holte mit schnellen Schritten die Waldläufer ein. Das innere Tor lag vor ihnen. Sie passierten es.

Auf der anderen Seite sah Gilmenel, dass sich die Waldläufer sammelten.
‚Dem Sonnenbrunnen sei Dank.’, dachte sie, ‚Es sind nicht alle gefallen.’
Sie blickte sich um. Das große Tor schloss sich. Sie wusste die Magie des Sonnenbrunnens würde es von außen unpassierbar machen.
‚Nun haben wir etwas Zeit.’, dachte sie, ‚Ich hoffe wir können den Verrat noch verhindern.’ 
Ein Offizier kam auf sie zu.
„Ich habe gehört du bist Gilmenel?“, rief er ihr zu.
„Ja, die bin ich.“, antwortete sie.
„Die Generalin hat oft von dir gesprochen in den letzten Tagen.“, sagte der Offizier.
„Hat?“, stockte Gilmenel der Atem, „Ist sie… ?“,
„Nein, sie ist bereits etwas weiter gezogen mit ihrem Bataillon.“, beruhigte sie der Offizier, „Eile dich. Du findest sie am Ende des Passes.“
„Danke.“, rief Gilmenel dem Offizier zu und rannte los, „Leb wohl!“
‚Sie lebt!’, jauchzte sie innerlich, ‚Es gibt noch Hoffnung!’
Gilmenel bemerkte schnell, dass es viele der Waldläufer durch das Tor geschafft haben. Sie sahen müde aus, von den Strapazen der letzten Tage. 
‚Es ist unfair.’, dachte sie, ‚Ich laufe hier nur frisch wie ein Reh durch ihre Reihen, weil Ungbar mich die meiste Zeit getragen hat, und sie haben gekämpft bis zur totalen Erschöpfung.’
Sie begann ein aufmunterndes Lied zu singen. Alle Waldläufer, die es hörten, hoben die gesenkten Köpfe und spürten ihre Kräfte erneuert.
Sie sah das Banner der Generalin schon von weitem. Sylvanas hatte sich mit ihren Offizieren auf einen Hügel postiert, von der sie das Ende des Passes einsehen konnte. Die Waldläufer sammelten sich alle um den Hügel. Sylvanas’ persönliche Garde schützte den Hügel. Gilmenel lief auf sie zu.
„Zu Sylvanas!“, rief sie den Gardisten zu.
Diese sahen sie und ließen sie wie gewohnt sofort passieren. Gilmenel rannte direkt auf Sylvanas Windläufer zu.
„Generalin!“, rief sie und salutierte, „Ich habe wichtige Nachrichten!“
Sylvanas Windläufer drehte sich um und schaute sie ungläubig an.
„Gilmenel!“, rief sie, „Du? Wir wähnten dich tot!“
„Nein, mir geht es gut. Ich hatte eine große Hilfe.“, sagte sie, „Aber das muss alles warten. Ich habe sehr wichtige Neuigkeiten.“
„Gut, komm lass uns etwas abseits gehen.“, sagte Sylvanas Windläufer.
Die Generalin ging mit Gilmenel etwas von den immer noch staunenden Offizieren den Hügel hinunter.
„Sprich, was hast du gefunden?“, sagte sie drängend.
„Wir haben einen Verräter in Silbermond, der Arthas das innere Elfentor öffnen wird.“, sprudelte es aus Gilmenel heraus.
„Wen?“, rief Sylvanas Windläufer entsetzt.
„Dar’Khan Drathir.“, erwiderte Gilmenel.
„Dar’Khan?“, wiederholte die Generalin, „Beim Sonnenbrunnen, das ist sehr übel. Ich danke dir für die Information. Wir müssen schnell handeln.“
Sylvanas lief zurück zu den Offizieren. Gilmenel folgte ihr.
„Wir müssen sofort nach Silbermond aufbrechen.“, wies sie die Offiziere an.
Gilmenel betrachtete den Brief Alexjes in ihren Händen. 
‚Vermutlich ist es besser ihn ihr jetzt nicht zu geben.’, dachte sie bitter und steckte ihn wieder ein.


----------



## Gilmenel (16. November 2009)

32.	Die letzte Botschaft

Sylvanas zögerte. Sie wollte das innere Elfentor nicht schutzlos zurücklassen. Doch wenn Dar’Khan seine Pläne verwirklichen konnte, wäre es sinnlos. Gilmenel fand sie deshalb etwas abseits der Straße tief im Gedanken versunken.
„Sylvanas?“, sagte Gilmenel zärtlich.
Die Generalin nickte müde.
„Ich hätte es dir gerne erspart.“, sagte Gilmenel traurig, „Aber ich denke dies hier enthält sehr wichtige Informationen.“
Sie hielt Sylvanas Windläufer den Umschlag mit Alexjes Brief hin.
„Es sind die letzten Worte eines sehr treuen Freundes.“, sagte sie mit trauriger Stimme.
Sylvanas nahm den Brief und öffnete ihn. Ihre Hände begannen zu zittern als sie ihn las. Sie senkte den Kopf und verbarg ihre Augen mit den Händen. Sie schluchzte leise. Der Brief fiel zu Boden. Gilmenel hob ihn rasch auf, und drehte sich diskret um. 
„Alter Freund, dein Tot soll nicht vergeblich sein. Ich hoffe du findest Ruhe, wo immer dich dein Glauben im Jenseits hinführen mag.“, sagte sie und summte leise ein Trauerlied.
„Nun, noch ein Grund mehr rasch nach Silbermond aufzubrechen.“, sagte sie plötzlich gefasst und voller Stärke, „Vielleicht vermögen ja unsere Magier etwas gegen diese schauderhafte Methode.“ 
„Ich hoffe es sehr, Sylvanas.“, versuchte Gilmenel aufmunternd zuzustimmen, „Letztendlich sind sie die Besten in Azeroth.“
„Gut, rasch! Reiten wir!“, sagte die Generalin.
„Ich…“, zögerte Gilmenel, „…habe kein Reittier mehr.“
„Khal’El?“, fragte Sylvanas erstaunt.
„Ich musste sie zurücklassen. Sie ist auf der anderen Seite des Tales von Stratholm.“, erklärte Gilmenel, „Ich hoffe, dass sie bei einem neuen Freund sicher ist. Von ihm habe ich auch den Brief erhalten. Grimmhuf und Khal’El stehen unter seinem persönlichen Schutz.“
„Ich hoffe er kann sie gut beschützen. Wer immer er auch ist.“, sagte Sylvanas, „Aber nun suche dir einen freien Schreiter, und folge mir dann.“
Sylvanas stieg auf ihren Schreiter und ritt zum Kommandoposten auf dem Hügel. Gilmenel sah, wie die Hauptmänner salutierten und jeder rasch zu seinem Batallion ritt. Die Waldläufer erhoben sich. Um die provisorischen Lager abzubrechen, die sie errichtet hatten, blieb keine Zeit. Die Waldläufer bestiegen ihre Schreiter, oder machten sich fertig zum Abmarsch. Einige Wagen fuhren die Ränge der Waldläufer ab, und nahmen die Verwundeten auf. Gilmenel beschloss die Wagen zu begleiten.
„Ihr Waldläufer, hört mein Lied.“, rief sie den Verwundeten in jeden Wagen zu, den sie auf dem Weg nach Silbermond aufsuchte.  Die verwundeten Waldläufer lauschten der Melodie. Erstaunt spürten sie ihren Kraft und Mut zurückkehren. Verwundert sahen sie zu wie ihre Wunden sich schlossen. Nach und nach wurden die Wagen leer, und ihre ehemaligen Fahrgäste schlossen sich wieder ihren Kameraden im Heereszug an.

Gilmenel sah wie ein Reiter aus Richtung des Passes auf die Waldläufer wie ein Pfeil zugeschossen kam. Sie spornte ihren Schreiter an, und ritt auf den Reiter zu. Es musste sich um einen der freiwilligen Späher handeln, die Sylvanas in den Bergen am inneren Elfentor zurückgelassen hatte. Gleichzeitig gelangte sie mit ihm zu der Generalin in der Mitte des Trosses.
„Generalin!“, meldete der Späher noch sichtlich außer Atem, „Das innere Elfentor ist gefallen!“
Sylvanas hielt ihren Schreiter so abrupt an, dass er beinahe gestürzt wäre. Sie drehte sich zu dem Späher um.  
„Berichte!“, sagte sie kurz.
„Das Tor öffnete sich plötzlich.“, fing der Späher an, „Massen an Skelettkriegern strömten hindurch. Sie legten sofort Feuer an das Tor, und zerstörten es bis auf die Grundmauern. Danach ging alles sehr schnell. Wie ein schwarzer Nebel überzogen sie den Pass und die Berge. Alle Späherposten wurden ausgelöscht. Einzig ich konnte mich bis zu euch durchschlagen. Sie nähern sich rasch. Es wird nur noch eine Frage von sehr wenigen Stunden sein, bis sie hier sind.“
„Ich hatte gehofft wir kämen weiter, aber der Verräter hat sein Werk zu früh vollendet.“, seufzte die Generalin, „Nun gut, dann müssen wir uns hier zum Kampf stellen.“
Sylvanas gab einige Anweisungen und die Waldläufer begannen sich zu formieren.  Im Dunst der Berge konnte man bereits einen Schatten ausmachen, der sich nicht mit der Sonne bewegte. 
„Gilmenel, such die fähigsten und schnellsten unserer Boten aus, und schicke sie mit einer Warnung nach Silbermond. Dann komm zu mir zurück.“, sagte Sylvanas.
Gilmenel nickte kurz, und rannte zu dem kleinen Trupp der Boten, der sich immer möglichst in der Nähe der Generalin befand.
„Boten, übermittelt König Anasterian und der Versammlung von Silbermond unsere Lage. Teilt ihnen mit, dass die Elfentore offen sind und zerstört wurden, und Quel’Thalas nun schutzlos ist. Erklärt ihnen, dass wir hier versuchen den Feind vor der Stadt aufzuhalten, dass wir aber zahlenmäßig weit unterlegen sind.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Teilt ihnen mit sich für den Verteidigungsfall zu rüsten. Sie sollen den Sonnenbrunnen bis zum letzten Elf verteidigen. Sagt dem König, dass Sylvanas Windläufer die Festnahme von Dar’Khan Drathir befiehlt, wenn sie seiner habhaft werden können. Er wird des Verrats beschuldigt.“
Die Boten nickten.
„Reitet zu zweit.“, fuhr Gilmenel fort, „Jede Gruppe nimmt einen anderen Weg nach Silbermond. Nun reitet. Möge das Licht des Sonnenbrunnens euch sicher leiten.“
Gilmenel grüsste alle. Die Waldläuferboten stiegen auf ihre Schreiter und ritten in die verschiedenste Richtungen davon. 
„Sie sind fort.“, sagte Gilmenel als sie zu Sylvanas zurückkam, „Nun bleibt dir nur noch eine Botin.“
„Ich weis.“, lächelte die Generalin.
„Ich hoffe sie kommen durch.“, sagte Gilmenel bitter, „Aber ich habe mir eingebildet berittene Geißelkrieger, bereits im Tal und in den nahen Hügeln gesehen zu haben.“
„Deine Sinne täuschen dich leider nicht.“, sagte die Generalin finster, „Unsere äußeren Flanken sind bereits im Kampf.“

Nun waren die Horden der Geißel deutlich sichtbar, wie ein Schwarm Ameisen fielen sie über die blühenden Landschaften Quel’Thalas her, und hinterließen nur verseuchten Boden und eine tote Landschaft. Sylvanas musste einsehen, dass sie auf verlorenen Posten kämpften. Langsam schloss sich der Kreis der Geißel um die Waldläufer. Der Kampf war nun bereits bis zu ihnen vorgedrungen. Mit ihrem Bogen vernichtete Sylvanas Windläufer die Untoten in den Hunderten. Gilmenel versuchte so gut es ging an ihrer Seite zu bleiben, sollte sie sie als die letzte Botin nutzen wollen. Sie bemühte sich, alle mit ihren Liedern zu ermuntern, und die Verletzten zu heilen. Sie merkte langsam wie ihre Stimme versagte. Der Kampf war zu heftig. Die Zahl der Toten und Verwundeten stieg zu rasch an.
„Gilmenel!“, rief Sylvanas Windläufer.
„Hier!“, antwortete sie, und lief auf die Generalin zu.
„Es steht schlecht um uns.“, sagte Sylvanas müde, „Wir können uns kaum noch halten. Der Ring der Geißel hat sich fast um die Waldläufer geschlossen. Du musst sofort nach Silbermond aufbrechen. Wir können ihnen dort nicht mehr helfen. Sie müssen für sich selbst sorgen. Sage dem König die Waldläufer sind aufgerieben. Unsere Lage ist hoffnungslos.“
„Aber wir könnten doch Richtung Hafen am Windläuferturm fliehen, und auf dem Meer nach Silbermond segeln.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Nein, wir hätten nicht genug Schiffe für alle.“, antwortete die Generalin, „Wir bleiben hier und kämpfen. Komm! Ich gebe dir noch Deckung solange ich kann. Rasch! Leb wohl, teure Freundin!“
„Leb wohl, Sylvanas!“, rief ihr Gilmenel unter Tränen zu. 
Sie saß auf ihren Schreiter auf, und ritt so schnell sie konnte davon. Sylvanas Pfeile trafen jeden, der sich Gilmenel näherte. Der Weg vor ihr war nun frei. Sie trieb den Schreiter in Richtung der Straße nach Silbermond. Sie erinnerte sich wie sie diese Straße nahm, als sie in die Dienste der Waldläufer treten wollte. Es kam ihr vor wie vor Jahrhunderten.
‚Was war ich damals für ein naives junges Ding.’, dachte sie mit einem Kopfschütteln.
Sie dachte über alles nach was sie seither erlebt hatte. Ein jämmerliches Kreischen lies sie hochschrecken. Am Straßenrand lag ein verwundeter Schreiter. Ihr stockte der Atem. Zwei tote Waldläuferboten lagen auf das übelste verstümmelt neben ihn. Ihre Gliedmassen waren in unnatürliche Haltungen gedreht und ihre Ohren abgeschnitten.
‚Es wird wohl niemand der Boten geschafft haben.’, dachte sie bitter, als sie den Schreiter mit ihrem Bogen von seinen Qualen erlöste. Sie stieg ab und verbeugte sich vor den Toten.
‚Mir bleibt zwar keine Zeit, aber so sollten sie nicht liegen bleiben.’, dachte sie, als sie Arme und Beine der Toten wieder in eine normale Haltung brachte. 
Sie wollte gerade wieder aufsitzen, als eine Lanze ihren Schreiter traf. Eine Trupp Geißelkrieger rannte auf sie zu. Gilmenel versuchte nicht sich mit ihnen zu messen, und lief in die nahen Hügel so schnell sie konnte. Sie konzentrierte sich. Langsam verschmolz sie mit dem Wald. Geschickt und leise kletterte sie auf einen der hohen Bäume, und setzte sich auf einen Ast in dessen Wipfel. Sie traute sich kaum zu atmen. Die Krieger kamen den benachbarten Hügel herauf und liefen auf Gilmenels Baum zu. Sie erstarrte, doch die Krieger liefen vorbei. 
Gilmenel nutzte ihren hohen Posten, um sich umzusehen. Sie sah in der Ferne undeutlich die Türme von Silbermond. Aber zwischen ihr und der Stadt nahm sie bereits die Horde der Geißel war. Sie sah keine Möglichkeit zur Stadt durchzubrechen. Sie blickte zurück zum Pass. Die schwarzen Wellen der Geißel hatten die Waldläufer schon fast überschwemmt. Hier und da sah man einige Inseln von Waldläufern aus den Massen an Untoten herausragen. Sie erkannte das Banner Sylvanas. Sie versuchte ihre Sicht zu schärfen.
Sylvanas stand in einem Kreis von Untoten. Sie kämpfte mit einem gewaltigen dunklen Ritter. Gilmenel erkannte das Schwert des Ritters. Es war das Schwert Arthas’. Sylvanas und Arthas kämpften. Die umgebenen Massen feuerten Arthas an. Sylvanas Windläufer ging zu Boden. Gilmenel konnte den Schrei, der ihrer Kehle entfahren wollte, gerade noch verhindern. 
‚Nun ist alles verloren.’, dachte sie als die Hoffnung sie verlies, ‚Es gibt keine Hoffnung mehr.’
Gilmenel stieg von ihrem Baum und sank am Boden auf die Knie. Dicke Tränen flossen über ihr Gesicht, als sie es in den Waldboden vergrub. Ein Leuchten schien aus einer Rocktaschen. Sie holte den Kristall hervor.
„Wi...r…si…nd…be...sie…gt.“, buchstabierte der Lichtcode.
‚Sie lebt!’, jubelte sie, ‚Ich muss zu ihr und versuchen ihr zu helfen.’
Gilmenel sprang auf. Die Strapazen der vergangenen Tage waren vergessen. Der Mut und die Hoffnung der Verzweiflung trieben sie an. Sie rannte so schnell sie es konnten in Richtung des Gefechtes von Sylvanas und Arthas. Sie nutzte ihre Verstohlenheit und jede Deckung um den Geißelschergen auszuweichen.  Sie konnte nun Sylvanas liegen sehen. Arthas beugte sich über sie. Er winkte zwei Ghuls. Sie packten Sylvanas und trugen sie fort.    

Gilmenel beschloss ihnen zu folgen. Sie musste vielen Geißelkriegern ausweichen, und verlor Sylvanas und die Ghuls fast aus den Augen.  Die Ghuls trugen die leblose Sylvanas in eine Gruft.  Gilmenel folgte ihnen. Sie legten den erschlafften Körper der Waldläufergeneralin auf einen der steinernen Sarkophage, und verließen die Gruft. Gilmenel schlich zu ihr.
„Sylvanas!“, sagte sie zärtlich.
Die Generalin öffnete die Augen.
„Gil…“, flüsterte Sylvanas, „Fliehe!“
Gilmenel sang ein Lied. Doch dieses Mal versagte die Heilung. Die Wunden schlossen sich nicht. Sie brach weinend über der tödlich verwundeten Sylvanas zusammen. 
„Du!“, rief eine dunkle finstere Stimme, „Wer bist du?“
Gilmenel schrak hoch und drehte sich um. Arthas stand vor ihr.
„Ich bin …“, versuchte Gilmenel zu sprechen.
„Schweig!“, donnerte der Todesritter, und wischte mit einer Handbewegung Gilmenel in eine Ecke der Gruft, „Es ist auch egal. Ich befasse mich später mit dir.“
Gilmenel spürte wie eine unsichtbare Kraft sie auf den Boden hielt. Arthas ging auf die fast leblose Sylvanas Windläufer zu.
„Zulange hast du mich aufgehalten!“, zischte Arthas.
„Beende es!“, sagte Sylvanas leise, „Ich habe ein sauberes Ende verdient.“
„Nach alldem?“, grinste Arthas teuflisch, „Nein!“
Er hob seine Hände und sprach Worte in einer Sprache, die Gilmenel nicht verstand. Der Körper von Sylvanas bäumte sich auf, und begann zu leuchten. Ein Nebel stieg aus ihm auf.  Er schwebte über den toten Korper der Waldläufergeneralin und nahm langsam die spukhafte Gestalt einer Elfe an. Doch wo einst Schönheit und Harmonie war, war nun Schrecken und Hass. Ein wildes Kreischen entfuhr der Geistergestalt.
„Erhebe dich meine willige Banshee!“, rief Arthas.
Der Körper von Sylvanas zuckte kurz und fiel dann kraftlos zusammen. Die Geistererscheinung schwebte vor Arthas.
„Du hast mich zurückgebracht!“ sagte die Banshee heiser, „Warum?“
„Damit du mir dienst!“, befahl Arthas
„Mein Herr und Gebieter.“, kreischte die Banshee, „Mein Hass und Zorn seien euer!“
„Gut.“, sagte Arthas, „Sag mir wer du bist!“
„Ich bin euere Bansheesklavin.“, sagte sie, „Ich erinnere mich an einen Namen. Sylvanas Windläufer.“
„Das ist richtig.“, sagte der Todesritter, „Aber nun ist dein Name ohne Bedeutung.“
„Wie ihr wünscht, mein Lord Arthas.“, zischte die Banshee.
Arthas deutete auf Gilmenel, „Wer ist das?“
„Eine Hochelfe. Sie ist die Tochter von Aliasan Mindmaker.“, erklärte die Banshee ohne eine Regung in der Stimme, „Sie hat große magische Fähigkeiten. Sie war die persönliche Botschafterin von Sylvanas Windläufer.“
„Hm, interessant.“, sagte Arthas, „Aliasan, so so, ein Magister des ersten Sanktums wie ich mich erinnere, der auch die Magielehrer der Kirin Tor in Dalaran ausbildete.“
„Ja.“, zischte die Banshee, „Nur hat sie keine Ahnung davon.“
„Trotzdem scheint sie einige Fähigkeiten zu haben.“, sagte Arthas überlegend, „Sie wäre sonst nicht soweit hier herein gekommen. Ich denke wir heben sie uns für später auf.“
„Wie ihr wünscht, mein Meister.“, sagte die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer.
Ein Trupp Skelettkrieger und Ghuls kam die Treppe herunter.
„Fesselt sie!“, befahl Arthas, „Und bringt sie in unseren Kerker nach Stratholm.“
„Meister, befehlt, dass man sie auch knebelt.“, sagte die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer, „Ihre Stimme hat magische Kräfte.“
„Tut es!“, nickte der Totesritter.
Die Skelettkrieger fesselten Gilmenel. Ein Ghul knebelte sie mit einer seiner stinkenden Bandagen.
„Nun, meine willige Banshee, werden wir uns um Silbermond kümmern.“, sagte Arthas finster, „Es steht mir im Weg zum Sonnenbrunnen und muss zerstört werden. Alle Elfen werden getötet.“
„Wie ihr befehlt.“, sagte die Banshee kalt.
Arthas und die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer verließen die Gruft. Gilmenel fühlte wie sie sich wieder ein wenig bewegen konnten.  Die Krieger packten sie und schleiften sie die Treppen hinauf. Erst jetzt reagierte ihr Körper auf das Geschehen in der Gruft. Sie fiel in eine tiefe Ohnmacht.


----------



## Gilmenel (16. November 2009)

33.	Sterne

Gilmenel öffnete die Augen. Sie wollte schreien. Alles kam ihr vor wie ein böser Traum. Aber als sie die Skelettkrieger und Ghuls sah, die sie bewachten, wusste sie, dass alles so geschehen war. Sie konnte nicht einmal mehr weinen. Sie hatte keine Tränen mehr. Ihr Körper war außerstande die enorme Trauer über den Verlust der teuren Freundin auszudrücken. 
Sie schaute sich um. Ihre Wache hatte sie auf dem Deck eines Zeppelins abgelegt.
‚Goblins!’, dachte sie zornig, ‚So konnten Arthas und seine Geißel so schnell den Fluss überqueren. Diese kleinen grünen Fieslinge tun doch wirklich alles für ihren Profit.’
Der Zeppelin nahm Kurs auf die Passhöhe. Er stieg über die Berge. Das Tal von Stratholm lag nun unter ihnen. Gilmenel sah den Fluss, den sie noch vor wenigen Tagen mit Ungbar folgte. Sie schüttelte verzweifelt den Kopf.
‚Alles aus!’, weinte sie, ‚Silbermond wird fallen. Dieser Streitmacht haben sie nichts entgegenzusetzen. Und …’
Sie wagte nicht weiterzudenken. Sylvanas Windläufer war nun eine Banshee. Eine willenlose Sklavin des Lich-Königs. Sie würde jeden seiner Befehle ohne das geringste Zögern ausführen. Arthas alleine könnte mit seinen Truppen und seinen Fähigkeiten Silbermond schon leicht vernichten, aber nun mit dem Wissen der ehemaligen Waldläufergeneralin an seiner Seite wäre es nur noch ein Handstreich für ihn.
‚Ich kann nichts mehr für sie tun. Ich kann nicht einmal mehr was für mich tun.’, verzagte Gilmenel und versank in Lethargie.
Der Zeppelin näherte sich langsam Stratholm. Die Mauern und Türme der Stadt waren im Dunst der Ferne sichtbar. Der Zeppelin sank. Als er die Stadt erreichte, machte er an der Stadtmauer fest. Die Krieger packten Gilmenel. Sie lies es willig über sich ergehen. Sie trugen sie auf den Straßen, die Gilmenel früher von den Dächern aus ausspionierte, zum Kerker. Über finstere spinnwebenverhangene Treppen und Korridore führte ihr Weg in die Keller der Bastion. Die Abnormitäten die Gilmenel dabei sah, hätten ihr das Blut in den Adern gefrieren lassen. Momentan beachtete sie sie aber kaum. Ein Ghul sperrte eine Zellentür auf. Die Krieger warfen Gilmenel unsanft hinein. Die Tür wurde hinter ihr verschlossen. 

Sie wusste nicht mehr wie lange sie in ihrer Zelle gelegen hatte, als die Tür aufging.
„Nicht da hinein, du hohler Totenschädel.“, sabberte ein Ghul.
„Es ist kein Platz mehr woanders.“, raunzte der Skelettkrieger der Geißelwache, „Alle Zellen sind voll. Viel Experimentierfleisch.“
„Aber da ist diese Elfenhexe drin, die Arthas sich selber vornehmen will.“, sagte der Ghul schmatzend.
„Die hat sich schon seit Tagen nicht mehr bewegt.“, krächzte ein anderer Krieger, „Die ist längst tot.“
„Gnade dir wenn es so ist und Arthas das erfährt.“, verhöhnte ihn der Ghul, „Na gut, dann rein mit dem Elfenpack.“
„Vorwärts!“, zischte ein Skelettkrieger, „Da rein!“
„Lasst uns frei!“, jammerte ein Hochelf. 
Gilmenel hörte noch weitere schluchzende Stimmen von Hochelfen. Die Geißelwachen stießen alle unsanft in Gilmenels Zelle.
Im schwachen Schein des Fackellichts, das durch die Gitter des Gucklochs in der Zellentür fiel, konnte Gilmenel sechs Elfengestalten erkennen. 
„Was die mit uns wohl vorhaben?“, sagte ein Elf.
„Bestimmt nichts Gutes.“, schluchzte eine Hochelfin.
„Wir müssen schauen, dass wir von hier fliehen können.“, sagte eine andere Stimme fest.
Gilmenel durchfuhr es wie ein Blitz. Sie fühlte wie ein Funke Hoffnung sich in ihr zu regen begann.
‚Diese Stimme!’, dachte sie plötzlich wieder klar, ‚Kann es denn sein?’
Sie begann sich in ihrer Zellenecke zu bewegen, so gut es ihre Fesseln zuließen.
„Hmmmm….Hmmmmm….“, stöhnte sie durch den Knebel.
„Was ist das?“, sagte ein Elf.
„Lasst es uns überprüfen.“, sagte die Stimme.
Gilmenel sah wie ein Elf auf sie zukam, und vor ihr auf die Knie fiel.
„Gil!“, rief der Elf, und löste ihren Knebel.
„Dene!“, rief Gil unter Tränen.
„Schnell!“, rief Deneathor, „Löst ihre Fessel!“
Zwei weitere Elfen begannen ihre Fesseln zu lösen. Gilmenel setzte sich auf, und fiel Deneathor schluchzend um den Hals.
„Alle tot.“, sagte sie unter bitteren Tränen, „Sylvanas….“
Ihr versagte die Stimme.
„Ja, ich weis.“, sagte Deneathor bitter, „Ich habe sie gesehen, die Banshee, die sie nun ist. Sie tötete kalten Herzens viele ihres ehemaligen Volkes. Wir hatten Arthas und ihr wenig entgegenzusetzen.“
Denathor verstummte. Gilmenel hob den Kopf von seiner Schulter.
„Erzähle mir bitte, auch wenn es bitter ist, was geschehen ist.“, sagte sie niedergeschlagen.
„Alles ist verloren.“, seufzte Deneathor, „Meine Familie ist tod. König Sonnenwanderer ist gefallen. Die Versammlung hat Arthas eigenhändig niedergemetzelt. Die Bevölkerung wurde erschlagen, oder einige wenige, wie wir, für perverse Experimente verschont. Quel’Thalas ist verwüstet. Silbermond wurde zerstört. Der…“
Denathor hielt inne und schlug die Augen zu Boden. 
„Der Sonnenbrunnen ist explodiert.“, fuhr er leise fort.
Gilmenel schaute ihn mit entsetzt aufgerissen Augen an.
„Aber trotzdem alles zerstört ist, müssen wir fliehen.“, sagte er auf einmal kämpferisch, „Prinz Kael’Thas war nicht in Silbermond. Er muss es zurückerobern!“
„Ja.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Er ist in Dalaraan.“
„Nun, dann müssen wir zu ihm und ihm berichten.“, sagte Deneathor entschieden.
„Wie?“, seufzte Gilmenel.
„Als erstes müssen wir hier raus.“, sagte Deneathor, „Zum Glück haben sie mich nicht gut genug durchsucht, oder hielten dies hier für nicht gefährlich.“
Deneathor holte einen Kahliahbogen aus seiner Westentasche.
„Dein Bogen!“, sagte Gilmenel erstaunt, „Du hast ihn noch?“
„Naja, so ganz konnte ich die Khaliah und dich nicht vergessen.“, sagte Deneathor mit einem Lächeln. 
Gilmenel erinnerte sich, wie sie Deneathor den Bogen zu seinem Geburtstag geschenkt hat. Es war ein Meisterbogen aus Mithril.
„Nun wird er uns einen letzten ehrenvollen Dienst erweisen.“, seufzte Deneathor.
Deneathor gab den Bogen einen Elf mit auffällig kräftigen Armen.
„Tu es, Schmied.“, sagte er traurig.
Mit einigen geschickten Handgriffen bog der Elf den Bogen in einen Dietrich und knackte das Zellenschloss.
„Gelernt ist gelernt.“, sagte der Schmied und öffnete die Zellentüre.

Deneathor blickte vorsichtig aus der Zelle. 
„Hm.“, sagte er, „Keine Wachen.“
„Die sind garantiert nicht weit.“, flüsterte Gilmenel als sie zu ihm trat, „Aber besser wir gehen jetzt. Ich denke, dass ich einen Weg in Sicherheit weis.“
„Du?“, stutzte Deneathor, „Warst du schon einmal hier?“
„Ja.“, sagte Gilmenel fest, „Ich erklär es dir bei Gelegenheit. Seit unserem Abschied im Immersangwald ist einiges passiert. Wir haben uns beide sicher viel zu erzählen. Aber nun folgt mir alle leise.“
„Sollen wir nicht die anderen Zellen öffnen?“, sagte Deneathor, „Da vorne rechts in der Zelle bildete ich mir im Vorbeigehen ein auch welche von unserem Volk zu sehen.“
„Keine Zeit.“, schüttelte Gilmenel traurig den Kopf, „Außerdem wissen wir nicht was dort noch eingekerkert ist.“
Gilmenel schlich den Zellenkorridor entlang. Deneathor und die Elfen folgten ihr.
‚Wenn wir nur eine Etage höher kommen.’, hoffte sie, ‚Dann gibt es einen Weg in Sicherheit.’
Der kleine Trupp war nun an der Wendeltreppe zur nächsten Etage angelangt. Gilmenel schlich voraus. Sie verschmolz fast perfekt mit den Schatten. Deneathor hatte Mühe sie zusehen. Sie blieb am obersten Treppenabsatz stehen. Vor ihr lag der Wachraum des Kerkermeisters. Ein Dutzend Ghuls und Skelettkrieger hielten sich darin auf. Eine riesige Monstrosität stand am Ausgang zum Hauptgang, der ins nächste Stockwerk führte. 
„Dene, haltet euch alle die Ohren zu.“, sagte Gilmenel bestimmt, „Wenn ich euch ein Zeichen gebe stürmt los, und schnapp euch irgendeine Waffe, und versucht das Monster dort zu töten.“
„In Ordnung, Gil.“, sagte Deneathor.
Alle Elfen hielten sich die Ohren zu. Gilmenel hoffte, dass es klappen würde. Sie begann zu singen. Es waren düstere Töne, die Tot und Verderben in sich trugen. Die Geißelschergen zogen ihre Waffen und stürmten auf sie los. Sie kamen nicht weit. Einer nach dem anderen viel zu Boden, und war von seinen untoten Qualen erlöst. Die Monstrosität rannte nun auf Gilmenel zu. Sie gab den Elfen das Zeichen. Die Elfen stürmten die Wachkammer. Sie griffen sich jede Waffe die sie sahen, und schlugen damit auf die Monstrosität ein. Sie schwankte bereits nach Kurzem, und stürzte mit einem heftigen Krachen zu Boden. Sie war besiegt. 
„Schmied, siehst du dort das Gitter?“, fragte Gilmenel, „Versuch es zu öffnen. Ihr müsst dann den Schacht dahinter hinaufklettern.“
„Ihr?“, fragte Denathor verblüfft, „Kommst du nicht mit? Du musst mir das erklären, wie du die Wachen töten konntest.“
„Nein, ich bleibe, und versuche alle Elfen zu befreien, die ich finden kann.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Ich würde es dir gerne erklären. Es ist eine Fähigkeit, die ich vergessen hatte. Vertraue mir nur einfach, dass ich mich hier durchaus zu wehren weis.“
Gilmenel erklärte ihm den Weg auf den Dächern von Stratholm aus der Stadt heraus.
„Du hast dich sehr verändert, kleine Gil.“, sagte Deneathor zärtlich.
„Ja Dene, wir alle haben das.“, erwiderte sie, und küsste ihn, „Nun geht rasch!“
„Die Sonne scheine immer für dich, leb wohl.“, winkte ihr Deneathor als er als Letzter in den Schacht kroch.
„Leb wohl, mein tapferer Verteidiger.“, rief sie ihm zu.

Gilmenel schlich zurück zu den Zellen. Sie blickte durch das Gitter. Sie schreckte zurück. Knochen über Knochen stapelten sich bis unter die Zellendecke. Sie sah durch die nächste Zellenluke. Elfinnen kauerten auf dem Boden. Gilmenel schloss die Türe mit dem Dietrich auf.
„Folgt mir rasch!“, rief sie den Elfen zu.
Diese sahen sie träge an. Sie erhoben sich wie in Trance und begannen ihr zu folgen. Keine sprach ein Wort. Gilmenel war dies unheimlich. Sie erreichten die Wachstube.
„Halt!“, sagte eine kalte Stimme, die wie in einer tiefen Gruft hallte.
Gilmenel blieb angewurzelt stehen. Sie war unfähig sich zu bewegen. Die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer schwebte in der Mitte des Raumes. 
„Danke, meine zukünftigen Schwestern.“, sagte sie und winkte den Elfinnen zu, „Ihr könnt nun zurückgehen.“
Die Elfinnen drehten sich um und verschwanden in Richtung der Zellen.
„Sylvanas!“, rief Gilmenel voll Entsetzen, „Was ist aus dir geworden?“
„Ich bin eine treue Sklavin der Geißel.“, sagte die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer, „Sylvanas Windläufer existiert nicht mehr.“
„Erinnerst du dich nicht an das, was du einmal warst?“, versuchte Gilmenel sie zu erreichen, „An Alles was wir erlebt haben? An unsere Hoffnung? An unsere Heimat, der du geschworen hast ewig zu dienen!“
„Ich diene nun einer größeren Macht.“, sagte die Banshee ohne eine Regung in der kalten seelenlosen Stimme, „Du wirst bald die wirklichen Wahrheiten erkennen. Du wirst es alles einsehen und der Geißel treu dienen.“
„Nein, niemals werde ich das aus freien Stücken tun!“, schrie ihr Gilmenel entgegen, „Erinnere dich, Sylvanas!“
Gilmenel begann zu singen. Die Melodie fühlte den finsteren Kerker. Die Wände verschwanden. Sie standen beide auf der Spitze des Windläuferturms und sahen die blühenden Landschaften Quel’Thalas’ unter sich. Sylvanas stand wieder als Waldläufergeneralin an ihrer Seite.

„Siehst du!“, sagte Gilmenel und deutete auf Silbermond am Horizont, „Erinnere dich, Sylvanas!“
„Das…“, sagte Sylvanas Windläufer zögernd, „… kann nicht sein! Gilmenel?“
„Ich bin hier, Sylvanas.“, sagte Gilmenel zärtlich.
„Quel’Thalas ist zerstört!“, sagte Sylvanas mit trauriger Stimme, „Ich habe dabei geholfen. Meine Schuld ist groß.“
„Wir werden es gemeinsam wieder aufbauen.“, versicherte Gilmenel ihr.
Sylvanas Windläufer schloss die Augen und senkte den Kopf. 
„Nein!“, kreischte Sylvanas mit der kühlen Stimme der Banshee, „Es ist eine Illusion!“

Der schrille Schrei der Banshee durchschnitt die Luft. Die blühenden Landschaften von Quel'Thalas verschwanden. Die Kerkerwände kehrten zurück. Das Lied zerbarst in einzelne Töne, die wie Staub in der Sonne aufblitzen, bevor sie verklangen. Gilmenel verstummte. Die schreckliche Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer stand wieder neben ihr.
„Schweig! Ich habe keine Zeit für Spielchen.“, sagte die Banshee gefühllos, „Ich hatte Recht dich nicht zu unterschätzen. Deine Fähigkeiten stellen ein außergewöhnliches Potential, aber auch eine Gefahr für meinen Gebieter und mich dar. Ich glaube, wir sollten eine Lösung für dieses Problem finden. Folge mir!“
Gilmenel spürte, wie ihre Füße sich ohne ihren Befehl bewegten. Sie folgte der Banshee willig durch die Straßen von Stratholm. Sie betraten einen der Zigurate, den die Geißel hier erbaut hatte.
„Leg dich nieder!“, sagte die eisige Stimme der Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer, „Du warst mir im Leben die beste Kundschafterin, du wirst es auch im Tod für mich sein. Deine ganze Ergebenheit und Treue wird bald der Geißel gehören.“
Sylvanas deutete mit einer spektralen Hand auf den Altar im kreisförmigen Innersten des Zigurats.
„Sylvanas…. Nicht….“, konnte Gilmenel nun mühsam sagen.
„Du wirst bald erkennen, dass es das Beste ist.“, sagte die Banshee, „Dem Lich-König kann sich niemand mehr in Azeroth entziehen. Die Geißel wird siegen! Wir werden siegen!“
Gilmenel kämpfte dagegen an, doch ihr Körper legte sich wie von einer unsichtbaren Hand gezwungen auf den Steinaltar.
Die Banshee schwebte näher. Sie nahm einen Dolch, der neben dem Altar lag. Sie umschloss ihn mit beiden Händen.
„Ein Opfer für dich Ner’zhul, unser Gebieter!“, kreischte sie, und rammte Gilmenel den Dolch ins Herz.
Gilmenel wurde schwarz vor Augen. Mit ihrem letzten Atem flüsterte Gilmenel, „Sylvanas, möge dir die Sonne …“

Gilmenels Gedanken sammelten sich langsam. Sie vereinigten und verdichteten sich. Schattenhaft konnte sie ihre Umgebung wahrnehmen. Sie sah ihren Körper auf dem Altar liegen. Sie schwebte wie ein Schemen über ihn. Die Banshee war ein düsterer zorniger Schatten. Er sprach dunkle Worte der Beschwörung. 
Gilmenel rief um Hilfe. Sie hatte keine Stimme. Der Himmel über ihr wirbelte in einem gewaltigen dunklen Mahlstrom. Er sog sie an. Sie spürte wie sie immer schneller dorthin gezogen wurde. Es war kalt. Sie fühlte das Böse in mannigfacher Form in den Wirbeln des Mahlstroms lauern. Ein finsterer und abgrund böser Geist musste sich im Inneren des Mahlstroms befinden.
„Ich bin Sargeras! Herr des wirbelnden Nether! Gebieter der brennenden Legion!“, donnerte eine dämonische Stimme, „Du wirst mir für alle Zeiten dienen!“
‚Nein!’, schrie ihre Seele, ‚All ihr Götter helft mir!’ 
„Hier gibt es nur einen Gott!“, grollte die Stimme Sargeras, „Spüre meine Macht!“
Schwarze Blitze begannen im Mahlstrom aufzublitzen. Gilmenels Gedanken wurden von Schmerzen überschattet. Sie spürte einen eisigen Hauch wie ein scharfes Schwert ihren Geist durchfahren. Sie wollte vor Schmerz schreien.
„Ja, unendliche Schmerzen und Qualen für alle, die sich mir widersetzen!“, bellte die düstere Stimme Sargeras’, „Nun wähle zwischen ewiger Pein oder meiner Macht!“
Ein düsterer schwarzer Finger berührte ihre Gedanken. Sie spürte wie reine Macht durch ihre Gedanken floss. Sie war absolut böse und finster, und doch spürte Gilmenels Geist ein Verlangen danach. Sie schien ihr unendlichen Möglichkeiten zu eröffnen. 
‚Mit dieser Macht würde ich viel vermögen.’, dachte Gilmenel.
Sie merkte wie ein Teil des schwarzen Fingers sich mit ihren Gedanken verwob.
„Ja, nimm mein Geschenk.“, dröhnte die Stimme des absolut Bösen in Gilmenels Gedanken, „Werde zu meiner willigen Dienerin!“
Sie spürte, wie ihre Gedanken langsam schneller wurden. Sie erinnerte sich an ein Lied. Es war das Lied ihrer Mutter. Es war ein heiliges Lied. Ihre Gedanken verdichteten sich zu seiner Melodie. Sie versuchte es mit all ihren Gedanken zu singen, aber sie konnte dabei nur an den Schrei der Banshee denken.
„Deine Versuche dich zu wehren, werden dir nichts nützen, unwürdige Kreatur!“, hallte die Stimme Sageras’ durch den Mahlstrom.
‚Nie!’, schrien Gilmenels Gedanken, ‚Niemals werde ich dir dienen!’
„Dann stirb, und vergehe im wirbelnden Nether!“, donnerte Sargeras.
Sie spürte wie eine eisige Kälte ihre Gedanken lähmte. Ihr Mut sank. Hilflos sog sie der Mahlstrom an.
‚Mutter…’, seufzten ihre Gedanken mit letzter Kraft.
Töne erklangen leise im Tosen des wirbelnden Nether. Sie sammelten sich zu einem Lied. Das Lied wurde lauter. Es steigerte sich zu einer gewaltigen Melodie. Gilmenel spürte unendliche Macht und Kraft in ihrem Klang. Die Wolken des wirbelnden Nethers wichen zurück. Helle Sterne begannen in dem enstehenden Spalt vertraut auf samtschwarzen Himmel zu leuchten. Sie strahlten Ruhe und Hoffnung aus. Die Wolken des Wirbels wurden immer mehr von den Sternen zurückgedrängt. Gilmenel spürte wie sie das Licht der Sterne vom Wirbel des Nethers wegdrückten. 
‚Elbereth!’, jubelte sie, ‚Die Sterne meiner Geburt!’
Sie hörte die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer wütend aufkreischen. Der Himmel schloss sich wieder. Das Innere des Zigurats nahm wieder Gestalt an. Ihre Gedanken schwebten über ihren Körper. Sie versuchten etwas zu sagen, aber es war nicht möglich. Die Banshee nahm eine Fackel und steckte Gilmenels toten Körper in Brand.
‚Meine Seele lebt, aber mein Körper ist verloren.’, dachten Gilmenels Gedanken, als ihr Körper auf dem Altar in Flammen aufging.
Die Banshee verließ den Raum. Gilmenels Geist folgte ihr. 
‚Sylvanas!’, dachte Gilmenel voll tiefer Trauer, ‚Ich schwöre bei Illuvatár und dem Sonnenbrunnen, dass ich dich von deinem traurigen Schicksal erlösen werde, wenn ich eines Tages jemals dazu wieder im Stande bin.’


----------



## Gilmenel (16. November 2009)

34.	Illusion

Aliasan schaute den Wellen zu, wie sie an die Pier brandeten. Er kam oft hierher ans Ende der langen in die See hinausragenden Molen. Er hob seinen Kopf und lies den Blick über den fernen Horizont schweifen. Er seufzte.
&#8218;Was habe ich überhaupt mit dieser Welt zu schaffen?&#8217;, dachte er melancholisch.
Er fühlte Heimweh, doch wusste er, dass es unbefriedigt bleiben würde. Er war gestrandet. Gestrandet in Zeit und Raum. Er seufzte abermals. Er nahm einen Gegenstand aus seiner Robentasche. Der Manakeks war bereits härter wie Stein. 
&#8218;Es sind nur noch wenige übrig.&#8217;, dachte er verdrossen.
Er aß den Manakeks, und spürte, wie seine arkanen Magieenergien wieder aufgeladen wurden. Er hatte nur noch eine Handvoll. Danach würde er sich auf seine eigenen Regenerationsfähigkeiten verlassen müssen. 
&#8218;Wenn ich doch nur meinen Stab hätte. Die letzten Tage waren zu anstrengend.&#8217;, dachte er müde.
General Korthandes hatte ihn immer wieder gefordert. Jeden Tag hatte er befohlen, dass Aliasan mit den Truppen ausrücken und ihnen mit seiner Magie beim Kampf gegen die Elbenfestung helfen sollte. Aliasan hatte stets versucht mit einem Minimum an Mana auszukommen. Gleichzeitig musste er aber die Atalantë davon überzeugen, dass seine Zauber ihnen einen großen Vorteil brächten. Er hoffte, dass er bald das Vertrauen des Generals gewonnen hätte. 
Er kaute verdrossen auf den alten Keks herum, und beobachtete gedankenverloren die Möwen die über das Meer flogen. Schritte kamen hinter ihm näher. Er drehte sich um. Eine Wache der Atalantë näherte sich. Mittlerweile erkannte er die verschiedenen Manipel und Ränge. Es musste wichtig sein. Es war ein persönlicher Adjutant des Generals. Der Adjutant salutierte.
&#8222;Magister Aliasan, meldet euch umgehend beim General.&#8220;, sagte der Atalantë mit einem leichten Befehlston.
&#8222;Gut, gehen wir.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan beiläufig.
Aliasan schmunzelte innerlich. Die durch und durch militarisierte Gesellschaft der Atalantë machte einen Rang für ihn erforderlich. General Korthandes wollte allerdings keinen der normalen Atalantëränge verwenden, da er dann Unruhe in der Truppe befürchtete, in der jeder Soldat durch eiserne Disziplin und drakonische Prüfungen seinen Rang verdienen musste. Aliasan konnte ihn daher leicht überzeugen, dass der neue Rang des Magisters wohl der Beste sei. Der General machte es allen seinen Soldaten dennoch klar, dass dieser dem Rang eines persönlichen Beraters des Generals entsprach. Die Offiziere seines Stabes murrten anfänglich gegen diese de facto Gleichstellung eines Fremden, aber die Leistungen Aliasans im Kampf gegen die Elben überzeugten sie. 
Sie gingen die lange Mole zurück zum Festland. Die Flotte der Atalantë beeindruckte ihn immer wieder. Die mächtigen schwarzen Kriegsschiffe, die hier festgemacht waren, würden in Azeroth sicher großes Aufsehen erregen. 
Er folgte dem Adjutanten durch das Lager. Die Bauarbeiten an der Festung der Atalantë hier auf der äußersten Spitze der südlichsten Insel waren weit fortgeschritten. Die Burg im Herzen der verschiedenen Schanzen und Bollwerke wirkte bereits äußerst bedrohlich. Wenn sie fertig gestellt würde, wäre sie für die Elben ein uneinnehmbarer Brückenkopf der Atalantë. Um dies zu untermauern hatte Korthandes bereits sein Zelt aufgegeben, und seinen Befehlsstand und Quartier in die ersten fertig gestellten Hallen und Räume der Feste verlegt. Die Architektur des Bauwerkes machte seinen Zweck jeden sofort deutlich, Schutz der im Innern befindlichen Truppen und Vernichtung jedweden Angreifers.
Aliasan und der Adjutant durchschritten den Wassergraben der Burg. Die Wehre die das Meerwasser zurückhielten waren noch geschlossen. Mit Wasser gefüllt wäre der riesige Graben ein unüberwindliches Hindernis für die Angreifer, während von den hohen Bastionen unendliche Schauer an Pfeilen, Steinen und Pech auf sie herniedergehen würden. Sie kletterten eine Leiter empor, die sie auf die steinerne Zugangsbrücke der Burg brachte. Die einzelnen Verbindungsstücke zwischen deren Pfeiler waren so konstruiert, dass sie von der Burg aus versenkt und wieder gehoben werden konnten. Das bereits fertig gestellte Haupttor verschluckte den Elf und Menschen wie ein gigantisches Drachenmaul. 
&#8218;Die Architektur der Atalantë ist wahrlich titanisch.&#8217;, dachte Aliasan.
Er verglich sie mit der Schlichtheit der Elfengebäude des Haines. Die Hütten und Gebäude des Haines wirkten auf ihn grazil und zerbrechlich im Rückblick. Aber sie fügten sich organisch in die Natur der heiligen Insel ein. Die Elfenburg gegenüber der Atalantëlagers war bereits deutlich wehrhafter. Aber dennoch machte sie mit ihren weißen zarten Zinnen und Türmen einen geradezu zerbrechlichen Eindruck im Vergleich zu den gigantischen schwarzen Quadern der Atalantëbauwerke. Aliasan bezweifelte es jedoch in keinster Weise, dass die Elbenburg weniger wehrhaft wäre. Die Elben bauten mit der Natur und nutzen die Eigenschaften der verwendeten Materialen auf das Geschickteste. Jeder Stein, jeder Holzbalken und sogar die Farben waren vermutlich sorgfältig für ihren jeweiligen Einsatz ausgesucht. Aliasan war sich außerdem nicht sicher, ob die Elben nicht zusätzlich den einen oder anderen Zauber verwendeten. Aliasans arkaner Spürsinn schlug manchmal an, als er sich der Burg zu sehr näherte.

&#8222;General, Magister Aliasan!&#8220;, salutierte der Adjutant dem General als sie die Halle betraten, die als Kartenraum diente.
&#8222;Gut, weggetreten!&#8220;, befahl der Korthandes dem Adjutanten.
&#8222;General, ihr wolltet mich sprechen?&#8220;, sagte Aliasan.
&#8222;Immer noch nicht an das Militär gewöhnt, Magister?&#8220;, verhöhnte Korthandes ihn.
Aliasan genoss es trotz des Hohns sichtlich mit seinem neuen Rang angesprochen zu werden. Er war ein Echo seiner fernen verlorenen Heimat. Er war nun wieder Aliasan Mindmaker, Magister des ersten Sanktums von Silbermond in Quel&#8217;Thalas. Auch wenn Quel&#8217;Thalas unerreichbar für ihn war.
&#8222;General, ich bemühe mich.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan schmeichelnd, und klopfte im Stil des Saluts der Atalantë mit der rechten Faust schwach auf seine Brust.
&#8222;Gut, gut.&#8220;, nickte der General, &#8222;Es wird Zeit, dass wir weiterplanen. Diese Geplänkel mit den Elben von gegenüber gehen schon zu lange.&#8220;
&#8222;General, eure Flotte könnte jederzeit die Hauptstadt der Inseln im Handstreich nehmen.&#8220;, schlug Aliasan vor.
&#8222;Wir könnten. Wir könnten.&#8220;, sinnierte Korthandes, &#8222;Doch der Ausgang wäre ungewiss.&#8220;
&#8222;Ungewiss?&#8220;, stutzte Aliasan, &#8222;Eure Streitkraft wäre den Elben überlegen.&#8220;
&#8222;Wart ihr schon einmal in der Hauptstadt?&#8220;, fragte der General.
&#8222;Nein, ich kenne nur den Hain.&#8220;, musste der Magister eingestehen.
&#8222;Wir waren dort.&#8220;, sagte der General mit einem fast unmerklichen Schaudern in der Stimme, &#8222;Wir dachten auch es wäre nur ein Handstreich. Die Belagerung begann recht viel versprechend, aber als die Elben beherzter zu den Waffen griffen, war es als wäre die Natur selbst gegen uns. Wir konnten uns nur zurückziehen, und uns darauf beschränken kleinere Siedlungen anzugreifen.&#8220;
&#8222;Das waren wohl keine Heldentaten.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan unvorsichtig.
&#8222;Pass auf was du sagst, Elf.&#8220;, ermahnte Korthandes ihn grimmig, &#8222;Aber es ist wahr. Wir fühlten keine Ehre bei diesen Kämpfen. Daher beschlossen wir hier diesen Posten zu bauen. Die Elben reagierten prompt und errichteten den Wall und ihr Heerlager dahinter. Seit dieser Zeit sind wir hier mehr oder minder gefangen. Unsere Ehre verlangt nach großen Taten, doch unsere Stärke reicht dazu nicht aus.&#8220;
&#8222;Wie ich erfahren habe,&#8220;, sagte Aliasan beiläufig, &#8222;habt ihr euch noch an andere Methoden versucht.&#8220;
General Korthandes schaute Aliasan finster an.
&#8222;Ich habe euch ja meine Geschichte bereits erzählt, General.&#8220;, erklärte der Elf, &#8222;Die Vorgänge im Hain sind mir bekannt. Euer Kollaborateur unter den Elben hat versagt. Das die Fähigkeiten dieser Hexe Eärdaliene so groß sind, damit konnte er ja nicht rechnen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, dieser Plan ist schief gegangen.&#8220;, sagte Korthandes mit bitterer Stimme, &#8222;Allerdings war es der Plan des Elbs. Ich habe ihm nur mit großen Misstrauen zugestimmt. Für die Atalantë ist nur der offene Kampf ruhmreich. So wie unsere geehrten Ahnen ihn führten.&#8220;
&#8222;Trotzdem General, verzeiht mir wenn ich dies sage, wir müssen geschickt vorgehen.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan anbiedernd, &#8222;Der Plan des Elbs war richtig. Er kennt die Elbengesellschaft wohl sehr gut. Der heilige Hain und die ganze Insel auf der er liegt sind den Elben heilig. Wenn wir diesen eingenommen und die Insel komplett zerstört haben, dann wird der Schock für die restlichen Elben so groß sein, dass ihre Kampfeslust verschwinden wird. Sie werden stattdessen nur noch um den Verlust trauern, und leichte Beute sein. Nun, da wir wissen, was uns erwartet, müssen wir uns aber erst um diese Hexe kümmern, bevor ihr angreift.&#8220;
&#8222;Nun, du scheinst leider Recht gehabt zu haben.&#8220;, rief General Korthandes in den Nachbarraum.

Ein Elb kam durch die Tür.
&#8222;Ihr?&#8220;, schüttelte Aliasan ungläubig den Kopf, &#8222;Aber ihr seit doch ein enger Vertrauter der Königin?&#8220;
&#8222;Und was hat das zu bedeuten, Aliasan?&#8220;, sagte Atrahandil hochmütig, &#8222;Die Königin lebt nur noch in der Vergangenheit. Sie wartet auf die Rückkehr ihres verwunschenen Vaters. Doch nicht alle Elben lieben den Stillstand. Wir wollen weiterkommen. Wir wollen diese Inseln verlassen. Aber nicht nur nach Aman, wie es Ulmo uns gebot, sondern wir wollen wieder alle Gewässer Ardas befahren. Die Teleri der fünf Inseln müssen wachgerüttelt werden.&#8220;
&#8218;Dafür gibt es auch andere Mittel als den Krieg.&#8217;, dachte Aliasan.
Erinnerungen an die vielen Kriege in der Geschichte Azeroths stiegen in ihm hoch.
&#8222;Das ist euere Angelegenheit.&#8220;, winkte Aliasan ab, &#8222;Ich gehöre nicht zu den Elben. Ich will nur wieder haben, was mir gehört. Aber in einen anderen Punkt stimmen wir noch überein. Ich muss auch von diesen verlassenen Inseln. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwo in dieser Welt eine Macht gibt, die mich auf der Suche nach meinen Weg nach Hause unterstützen kann.&#8220;
&#8222;Gewäsch! Euere Motive sind den Atalantë einerlei.&#8220;, raunzte Korthandes wütend, &#8222;Ihr seit beide wertlos für uns, wenn ihr uns nicht bei der Eroberung der Inseln helfen könnt.&#8220;
&#8222;General, das kann ich.&#8220;, diente sich Aliasan an, während Atrahandil noch den Wutausbruch des Generals verdaute, &#8222;List kann nur ein Teil des Planes sein, General. Kampf und Ehre sind auch gefragt.&#8220;
&#8222;Wie sieht dann euer Plan aus, Elf!&#8220;, sagte General Korthandes mürrisch.
&#8222;Nun,&#8220;, lächelte Aliasan, und machte eine Handbewegung, &#8222;Als erstes ist die Hexe dran. Danach habt ihr leichtes Spiel.&#8220;
General Korthandes und Atrahandil sahen staunend zu, wie ein weißer glänzender Nebel Aliasan kurz umgab.
&#8222;Seht ihr,&#8220;, sagte nun eine dunklere Stimme, &#8222;Wenn ich erst einmal als ihr Freund zu ihr gelangt bin, wird sie für mich kein Problem darstellen.&#8220;
&#8222;Erlendur!&#8220;, entfuhr es den Elb.
&#8222;Falsch, Atrahandil.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan, &#8222;Es ist nur eine mehr als ausreichende Illusion.&#8220;
&#8222;Wer ist das?&#8220;, fragte General Korthandes.
&#8222;Dies ist der oberste Magistrat des Insel des heiligen Haines.&#8220;, sagte Atrahandil, &#8222;Er hat das uneingeschränkte Vertrauen der Matrone.&#8220;
&#8222;Nun, das stimmt nicht ganz.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan, &#8222;Ich bin immer noch Aliasan. Wenn ich mit dieser Illusion zu ihr gelange, dann ist der Rest ein Kinderspiel. Sobald die Matrone beseitigt wurde, General, könnt ihr mit eurer Flotte die Insel und den Hain angreifen. Ihr werdet keinen Widerstand finden.&#8220;
&#8222;Was ist aber wenn der richtige Erlendur euch entdeckt?&#8220;, fragte Atrahandil.
&#8222;Das ist euer Part in dem Plan.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan nur beiläufig, &#8222;Beseitigt ihn.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, das hört sich viel kurzweiliger an als deine Pläne, Atrahandil.&#8220;, sagte der General, &#8222;So machen wir es. Nun lasst uns die Details ausarbeiten.&#8220;


----------



## Gilmenel (30. November 2009)

35.	Pracht

Eärdaliene saß am weißen makellosen Strand der Insel. Sie war auf die andere Seite der Insel gewandert, um alleine zu meditieren. Die goldene Sonnenscheibe berührte nun schon fast den Horizont. Bald würden die Sterne mit vollem Glanz am Himmel erscheinen. Neben ihr lag der Stab Aliasans. Sie seufzte.
‚Ich hoffe, Mithrandir, du weist was du mir zumutest.’, dachte sie verzweifelnd.
Der Istari wäre nun eine große Hilfe. Doch Mithrandir hatte sie verlassen. Die Elben müssten ihr Schicksal hier selbst finden, sagte er zu ihr orakelnd bei einem ihrer letzten Treffen im Hain. Eärdaliene fühlte sich alleingelassen mit dieser gewaltigen Aufgabe. Sie hoffte, dass sie die Kraft und den Mut dazu hätte.
Sie Sonne versank langsam hinter dem Horizont. Eärdaliene fröstelte. Sie wusste nicht, ob es die Kühle des Abends war, oder die Angst vor der Zukunft.
‚Es ist an der Zeit für die Abendzeremonie.’, dachte sie, und stand auf.
Sie nahm den Stab und ging eiligen Schrittes zurück zum Hain. Es würde etwas dauern bis sie die andere Seite der Insel erreicht hätte. Sie sah einen Elb etwas weiter in Richtung der Siedlung am Strand stehen, und ebenfalls den Sonnenuntergang betrachten.
„Grüße, Erlendur.“, sagte Eärdaliene, „Es wird eine kalte Nacht werden.“
„Ja Matrone, es fühlt sich so an.“, sagte der Magistrat, „Eine solche Kälte war mir bis jetzt unbekannt auf unseren Inseln.“
„Ihr fühlt es auch?“, horchte Eärdaliene  auf, „Es kommt mir so vor als wäre der ganze Helcaraxë auf den Weg zu unseren Inseln.“
„Was das wohl bedeutet?“, sagte Erlendur mit einem tiefen Stirnerunzeln als er neben ihr herging.
„Ich weis es nicht.“, sagte Eärdaliene besorgt, „Ich dachte, es wäre nur meine Angst.“
„Dann wäre es nicht nur eure, Matrone.“, sagte der Magistrat und betonte kühl Eärdalienes Titel.
„Erlendur, ich weis ihr seit gekränkt.“, sagte Eärdaliene und schlug ihre Augen nieder, „Aber glaubt mir, alles musste bis jetzt genau so geschehen. Doch nun scheint etwas zu passieren, dass nicht in Mithrandirs Plan vorgesehen war.“
„Wer weis.“, rätselte Erlendur, „Die Methoden der Istari sind manchmal sehr merkwürdig.“
Erlendur blickte erstaunt zu Eärdaliene. Er sah den Stab Aliasans in ihren Händen. Die Juwelen an seinem Ende leuchteten hell.
„Ihr tragt den Stab dieses Subjektes mit euch?“, entsetzte er sich.
„Ich…“, stammelte Eärdaliene verlegen.
„Gehört das auch zu den Plänen, die ich nicht wissen darf?“, sagte der Magistrat sichtlich verärgert.
Eärdaliene Gesichtzüge verhärteten sich. Sie hielt den Stab fest im Griff. Sie blieb stehen und drehte sich harsch zu Erlendur um.
„Was wisst ihr schon?“, fuhr sie den Magistrat an.
Erlendur sah sie ungläubig an. Er erkannte die kleine naive Hüterin von einst kaum noch.
„Verzeiht, Erlendur.“, sagte sie nun versöhnlich als sie weitergingen, „Aber als Matrone steht mir die volle Macht von Ulmos Wassersäule zur Seite. Dies ist eines der Geheimnisse der Hüterinnen. Bitte glaubt mir, wenn ich euch sage, dass es mir sehr viel Angst macht, was ich damit vermag. Mehr allerdings kann und darf ich euch nicht verraten. Ist dies schon genug.“
„Die Wassersäule?“, sagte der Magistrat verblüfft, „Sicher alle Elben wissen, dass sie magische Kräfte hat. Sie spendet Trost und Zuversicht.“
„Viel mehr noch.“, fügte Eärdaliene leise hinzu, „Ich hätte Oboëlindë nicht töten können, wenn ich sie damals nicht überrascht hätte.“
„Das habe ich vermutet.“, nickte der Magistrat.
„Erlendur, sichert euch ab!“, sagte Eärdaliene besorgt, „Ihr dürft ab jetzt nie wieder ohne Wache sein. Überall! Versteht ihr?“
„Wieso das?“, schüttelte der Magistrat den Kopf, „Ich bin hier vollkommen sicher.“
„Es wird bald der Tag kommen, an dem ihr euren Teil in dem Plan erfüllen müsst.“, sagte Eärdaliene.
„Ihr redet schon fast so rätselhaft wie ein Istari, Eärdaliene“, schmunzelte Erlendur.
„Das mag sein.“, murmelte sie kaum hörbar, „Die Fähigkeiten der Matrone sind nicht weit davon entfernt.“
„Wie bitte?“, fragte der Magistrat.
„Einerlei.“, winkte Eärdaliene ab, „Vielleicht sollte ich euch doch genauer warnen.“
„Ein bisschen mehr an Informationen wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, damit ich eure Besorgnis verstehen kann.“, sagte der Magistrat.
„Erlendur, ich habe euch von dem Elb erzählt der alle Hüterinnen mit dem Zauber belegt hat.“, erklärte Eärdaliene.
„Ja, ich erinnere mich.“, nickte der Magistrat.
„Ich weis wer der Verräter ist. Ich habe seine Stimme wiedererkannt.“, sagte Eärdaliene.
Ihr Gesicht zeigte deutliche Abscheu.
Die Sonne war nun untergegangen. Die Sterne glänzenden am wolkenlosen samtschwarzen Himmel. Sie funkelten wie Eärdaliene es noch nie gesehen hat. Sie flackerten so stark, dass sie manchmal verschwanden. Die entfernten Lichter der Siedlung wurden schwach durch den Wald sichtbar. Der Wind trug Elbengesang vom Hain herüber.
„Die Abendzeremonie!“, fasste sich Eärdaliene an die Stirn, „Gwäedaliene wird sich Sorgen machen, und bereits einen Suchtrupp aufgestellt haben. Ich muss zurück.“
Eärdaliene drehte sich um und lief mit flinken Schritten in Richtung Hain.
„Der Verräter?“, rief ihr der Magistrat nach. 
„Atrahandil!“, antwortete sie ihm von der Ferne.
Erlendur schüttelte den Kopf, „Kann das wirklich sein?“

Erlendur fand in dieser Nacht keine Ruhe. Gegen Mitternacht setzte ein heftiger Wind aus Norden ein. Er stand auf und ging vor seine Hütte. Der Wind war eisig. Die Kälte fuhr Erlendur bis tief in die Knochen. Er ging zurück in die Hütte. Er schürte seinen Kamin zum ersten Mal seiner Wärme wegen ein. Das lodernde Feuer des Kamins diente sonst seiner Meditation. Er dachte daran, dass seine Hütte einer der wenigen mit einer solchen Feuerstelle war. Die milde Natur der Insel machte es normalerweise überflüssig sich am Feuer zu wärmen.
‚Was hat der Wind zu bedeuten?, dachte er besorgt, ‚Ist er eine weitere Teufelei der Atalantë?’
Er überlegte. Soweit ihm bekannt war, lag die Heimat der Atalantë im tiefen Süden von Mittelerde. Ihre Festung lag ebenfalls südlich des Hains. Der Wind kam aber aus Norden. 
‚Wo liegt der Zusammenhang?’, fragte er sich.
Der Norden hatte für die Atalantë keinen Reiz. Atrahandil hatte ihm ein wenig über sie erzählt.
‚Atrahandil!’, schauderte es ihn, ‚Kann ich seinen Aussagen überhaupt trauen?’
Er erinnerte sich an die Jagd nach Aliasan. Atrahandil hatte sofort seine Hilfe angeboten. Als sie Aliasan verfolgten kamen sie über die Atalantë ins Gespräch. Der Botschafter hatte sie als geschickte Seefahrer dargestellt.
Ihr Reich lag im äußersten Süden von Mittelerde. Sie bezogen ihre Abstammung auf den letzten König von Numénor. Als dieser seine Flotte gegen Aman führte, war der Flottenteil ihrer Ahnen in einen Sturm geraten, und weit in den Süden abgetrieben worden. Der Subadmiral versuchte die Flotte des Königs wieder zu erreichen. Doch die gigantischen Wellen des Untergangs Numénors fegten sie über das Meer. Sie strandeten an einer fernen südlichen Küste Mittelerdes. Dort bauten sie über die Jahrhunderte ein Königreich im Sinne des alten Numénor auf. Es wurde von der Familie des einstigen Subadmirals regiert. Diese huldigten wie die dunklen Könige den schwarzen Kulten, die Sauron in Numénor eingeführt hatte, und regierten ihr Volk tyrannisch mit eiserner Faust. Der Subadmiral gab den Elben die Schuld am Untergang Numénors. Der Hass seines Volkes auf alle Elben steigerte sich im Laufe der Generationen zum Wahn. 
‚Er hatte sehr detaillierte Kenntnisse über die Atalantë.’, hielt Erlendur in seinen Gedanken inne, ‚Woher?’
Er musste sie entweder von den Atalantë selbst, oder von den Gelehrten und Informanten am Hof der Königin haben. Es wäre gut möglich, dass einzelne Atalantë bei den Gefechten in Gefangenschaft geraten sind. Es war schließlich seine Aufgabe als Botschafter der Königin Informationen zu suchen.
‚Sein Wissen allein beweist noch nichts.’, kam er zum Schluss.
Er dachte an sein Gespräch mit Eärdaliene zurück. Er erkannte sie kaum wieder. Er dachte an ihren besonderen Gesang.
‚Sie hatte ihn bis auf einmal immer zum Guten eingesetzt.’, überlegte er.
Der Tod Oboëlindës war tragisch, aber nicht zu vermeiden.
‚Hätte Eärdaliene es nicht getan, wer weis wozu Aliasan damals im Stande gewesen wäre, als ihm die Matrone den Weg versperrte.’, dachte er mit einem Schaudern.
Viel tragischer war aber der Verrat Oboëlindës an den Elben. Eärdaliene hatte ihm alles erzählt. Trotzdem, so musste er sich eingestehen, war ihr Verhalten merkwürdig. Als sie den Fund Aliasans damals meldete, war sie eine kleine Hüterin.
‚Vielleicht hat sie die neue Macht nun auch korrumpiert?’, dachte er bitter, ‚Der Stab!’
Ihm kam der Stab in den Sinn. Sie hatte ihn bei ihrem Gespräch getragen. Die Juwelen leuchteten. Er hatte Aliasan oft mit dem Stab gesehen. Er hat ihn fast nie abgelegt. Wenn er sich unbeobachtet fühlte, hatte er ihn manchmal neben sich liegen. Die Juwelen waren dann dunkel. 
‚Kann sie seine Macht nutzen?’, kam es ihm in den Sinn.
Er hatte tausend Fragen an die Matrone Eärdaliene, und noch viel mehr an die Elbe Eärdaliene.

Der Morgengesang der Hüterinnen lag über dem Hain. Das Lied begrüßte den neuen Tag mit der Hoffnung, dass Illuvatár und die Valar die Schöpfung schützen mögen. Die Hüterin an der Zugangspforte zu den Gebäuden des Hains nickte dem Magistrat nur kurz zu, als dieser das Tor durchschritt. Erlendur fühlte sich elend. Es war ein Gefühl, das er als Elb so noch nie kannte. Doch die Gedanken der letzten Nacht verstärkten die Schwermut seiner Rasse in ihm. Eärdaliene kam ihm entgegen. Die Hüterin an der Pforte musste ihr sein Kommen signalisiert haben. Sie trug wieder den Stab Aliasans.
„Guten Morgen, Erlendur.“, sagte sie frisch und ausgeruht, „Die Valar schützen euch!“
„Vielen Dank, Matrone.“, verbeugte sich der Magistrat vor ihr.
„Bitte keine Verbeugungen.“, seufzte sie, „Ich habe sie bereits hier im Hain abgeschafft. Da bedarf es auch von anderen Elben nicht dieser überholten Ehrenbezeugung. Schon gar nicht mir gegenüber.“
‚Sie ist immer noch bescheiden.’, dachte der Magistrat.
Er fragte sich, ob dies ein gutes Zeichen sei.
„Ich muss mit euch reden.“, sagte er.
„Gut.“, sagte sie, „Dann kann ich euch etwas zeigen, dass ich entdeckt habe.“
Sie führte ihn zum Allerheiligsten des Hains. Der Magistrat zögerte kurz als sie das Zeremonientor durchschritt.
„Folgt mir ruhig.“, sagte sie beruhigend, „Wir gehen nicht in die Nähe des Baumkreises oder der Wassersäule.“
Der Magistrat folgte ihr vorsichtig. Eärdaliene ging am Rand des Haines entlang. Auf der anderen Seite der kreisförmigen Lichtung blieb sie stehen. Ein Stein stand vor einem Durchgang in den angrenzenden Wald.
„Die Wassersäulen-Lichtung ist zum Inselinnern hin komplett von dichten undurchdringlichen Wald umgeben.“, erklärte Eärdaliene, „Ein Durchgang hier war mir unbekannt. Ich habe ihn zufällig entdeckt, als ich hier vor kurzen meditieren wollte.“
„Aber der Stein versperrt den Durchgang.“, stutzte der Magistrat.
„Ja, aber nur scheinbar.“, sagte Eärdaliene. Sie berührte den Stein mit dem Stab. Ein kurzes Aufleuchten durchfuhr beide.
‚Sie kann ihn benutzen!’, durchfuhr es den Magistrat wie ein Blitz.
Eärdaliene sah den Gesichtsausdruck des Magistrats.
„Ja.“, sagte sie nur kurz, „Ohne den Stab wäre es unmöglich.“
Der Stein bewegte sich von Ihnen weg. Er gab Treppenstufen frei, die nach unten führten. Eärdaliene ging voran. Der Stab spendete nun ein helles Licht. Der Magistrat folgte ihr staunend. Die Treppe aus Stein führte durch einen Tunnel nach unten dessen Wänden in den Boden geschmolzen zu sein schienen. Die Treppe endete in einer kleinen Halle. Das Licht des Stabes beleuchtet an deren anderen Ende ein Tor, das silbern wie Mithril schimmerte. Ein riesiges grünes Blatt aus grünen Steinen zierte es. Eärdaliene schritt auf das Tor zu und berührte es mit dem Stab. Das Licht des Stabes erlosch. Es wurde dunkel. Der Magistrat spürte wie sie seine Hand nahm.
„Folgt mir.“, hallten ihre Worte merkwürdig.
Sie führte ihn durch die Dunkelheit. 
„Vorsicht, Stufen!“, sagte sie plötzlich.
Magistrat konnte einige Stufen unter seinen Füssen spüren. Er folgte ihr vorsichtig aufwärts. 
„Halt, bitte dreht euch um.“, sagte Eärdaliene.
Sie begann ein Lied zu singen. Der Magistrat erkannte es. Es war die letzte Strophe. Licht durchflutete den Raum. Der Magistrat erstarrte vor Staunen.
„Willkommen in der geheimen Halle der Lichtelben!“, grüsste ihn Eärdaliene mit stolzer Stimme.
„Ich wusste es!“, durchzuckte es den Magistrat, „Du bist auch eine!“
Eärdaliene schmunzelte.
„Nein, Erlendur. Ich gehöre nicht zu den willenlosen Verrätern.“, beruhigte sie ihn, „Meine Loyalität gehört Eru, den Valar, der Königin und allen Teleri dieser Inseln. Es war mehr oder minder Zufall, dass ich diese Halle fand. Meine Mitschwestern konnten sich an sie nicht mehr erinnern, nachdem ich sie vom Ban Atrahandils befreit hatte.“
Erlendur entspannte sich etwas. Die Pracht der Halle erdrückte ihn. Er kannte sie bereits aus der Schilderung Eärdaliene. Aber die Wirklichkeit übertraf sie bei Weitem.

„Nun, Erlendur.“, sagte Eärdaliene, „Hier sind wir vollkommen ungestört. Kein Elb des Hains kennt diesen Ort.“
Erlendur wollte etwas sagen.
„Bevor ihr fragt, warum ich mit dem Stab umgehen kann.“, kam sie ihm zuvor, „Ich weis es nicht. Aliasan hat mir nur kurz einmal gezeigt, wie man ihn anwenden kann und was man damit machen kann. Es war ein einfacher Zauber, der eine Blume zum Blühen brachte. Allerdings führte er dabei auch meine Hand.“
„Aber ihr habt hier mehr getan.“, quoll es aus Erlendur heraus.
„Ja, ich weis.“, nickte sie, „Ich hatte den Stab bei der Wassersäule versteckt. Dort würde ihn kein Elb der Teleri suchen. Die Nähe der Wassersäule schützte ihn auch gegen andere Lebewesen. Neulich prüfte ich ob er noch dort war, wo ich ihn zurückgelassen hatte. Ich hob ihn beiläufig auf und seine Juwelen begannen zu leuchten. Ich lies ihn vor Schreck fallen, und rannte davon.“
„Wer wäre das nicht?“, entspannte sich der Magistrat.
„Ich kehrte ein wenig später zurück.“, fuhr sie fort, „Ich wollte nachschauen, ob er nicht beschädigt war. Das Leuchten war erloschen. Ich beugte mich über ihn, um ihn genau zu betrachten Er begann wieder zu Leuchten, allerdings schwächer. Ich stand auf. Das Leuchten erlosch fast. Ich streckte die Hand nach ihm aus. Das Leuchten der Juwelen erstrahlte. Ich berührte ihn. Die Juwelen leuchteten mit voller Kraft.“
„Was bedeutet dies alles?“, schüttelte Erlendur den Kopf.
„Ich kann es euch nicht sagen.“, seufzte sie, „Ich bekomme keine Antwort auf meine Fragen von den Valar.“ 
„Ihr redet mit den Valar?“, staunte Erlendur.
„Indirekt, Magistrat.“, erklärte sie sichtlich verlegen, „Vergesst nicht, ich bin die Matrone und Hüterin der Geheimnisse der Wassersäule Ulmos.“
„Gut, ich will da gar nicht tiefer nachfragen.“, versicherte der Magistrat, „Aber der Stab?“
„Nun ich habe ihn aufgehoben.“, sagte Eärdaliene, „Ich suchte eine Blütenknospe am Rande der Lichtung. Ich konzentrierte mich, wie es mir Aliasan zeigte, und berührte die Blüte. Sie öffnete sich in voller Pracht. Ich habe noch einiges probiert, was mir in den Sinn kam. Manches funktionierte manches nicht. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin auf die Ferne Zauber mit dem Stab zu wirken. Ich muss stets damit etwas berühren. Doch dann setzt der Stab meine Gedanken um. Last mich euch etwas demonstrieren. Habt keine Angst.“
Sie berührte mit dem Stab Erlendurs Schulter. Die Kleidung des Magistrats wurde durch eine prachtvolle silberne Robe mit Stickereien in Blattform aus grünen Juwelen ersetzt. Eärdaliene berührte sich selbst. Sie trug eine ähnliche Robe und ein Diadem aus Mithril in den grüne Edelsteine in Blattform prangten.
„Die Kleidung, der Lichtelben.“, lächelte sie.
„Prächtig!“, staunte der Magistrat, „Aber nicht so ganz mein Geschmack. Wenn ihr so freundlich wärt?“
Eärdaliene nickte. Mit zwei weiteren Berührungen kehrten ihre alten Kleider zurück.
„Ich habe diese Halle untersucht.“, sagte sie und ging auf eine Säule zu auf der etwas von einem Tuch verdeckt lag. Sie hob es an.
„Dies ist das Einzige was ich noch gefunden habe.“, sagte sie nachdenklich. Sie zeigte auf eine Kugel aus dunklem Kristall. Wirbelnde Linien aus dunkelrotem Licht durchströmten sie.
„Ich wage es nicht es zu berühren.“, sagte sie ängstlich, „Eine Stimme in mir sagt mir, dass es ein böses Artefakt der Atalantë ist.“ 
Sie bedeckte es schnell wieder.
„Ich denke die meisten Fragen mit denen ihr gekommen seid, sind nun beantwortet.“, sagte sie.
„Ja, das sind sie. Aber nun haben sich Dutzende neue ergeben.“, sagte der Magistrat, „Ich weis nun aber wo ihr steht. Ich vertraue nun darauf, dass ihr sicher wisst das Atrahandil der Verräter ist.“
„Atrahandil?“, zögerte sie, „Ihr hattet Zweifel? Gut ich will euch noch den letzten Teil meines Wissens über ihn offenbaren. Er wird bald versuchen euch umzubringen!“
Erlendur stockte der Atem.
„Wird er Erfolg haben?“, entsetzte er sich.
„Das vermag ich leider nicht zu sagen.“, schüttelte Eärdaliene traurig den Kopf, „Nicht wenn wir es verhindern können, mein Freund.“
Erlendur nickte.
„Es ist Zeit zu gehen.“, sagte Eärdaliene.
Der Magistrat und sie verließen die Halle. Das Tor schloss sich hinter ihnen. Als sie kurz vor dem Ende der Treppe waren, kam es Eärdaliene so vor als würde sie eine Gestalt aus dem Oval des Tageslichts am Ausgang zur Oberfläche huschen sehen.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. November 2009)

36.	Morgen

Die Bugwelle schlug mit ihrer weißen Schaumkrone heftig gegen die Schiffswand des schwarzen Flagschiffes des Generals. Aliasan stand ganz vorne am Bug mit verschränkten Armen. Der General hatte ihn gelobt, dass er den Wind nun gebot die Flotte schnell voranzutreiben. Aliasan behielt es lieber für sich, dass er sich ebenfalls über den heftigen Wind wunderte, und hatte das Lob ohne Widerspruch angenommen.
Die Flotte hatte den Stützpunkt der Atalantë vor zwei Tagen in der Nacht Richtung Süden verlassen. Zurückblieben waren nur so viele Soldaten, wie zur Verteidigung des Stützpunktes notwendig waren. General Korthandes beschloss, dass die schwarzen Kriegsschiffe einen großen Bogen machen sollten, und sich der Insel des heiligen Haines dann von Norden nähern sollten, da er befürchtete, dass der Süden unter strengerer Beobachtung stand als der Norden. 
Aliasan dachte gerade an die Reise zu den Atalantë in dem kleinen Fischerboot nach, dessen Eigentümer den Kurs durch die ruhigen Gewässer zwischen den Inseln bevorzugte. Die mächtigen Schiffe der Atalantë waren für die raue See gebaut. Sie nahmen es mit Wind und Wetter leicht auf.
‚Bald, schon bald werden wir uns wieder sehen, Eärdaliene.’, seufzte der Hochelfenmagier innerlich. 
Er dachte an seine Zukunft in dieser Welt. Er wusste nicht, ob es einen Weg nach Hause gab. Er würde es sicherlich versuchen wieder die Luft von Azeroth atmen und die Pracht Quel’Thalas sehen zu können. Andererseits lockte ihn der Reiz hier eine ganze Welt erforschen zu können. Außerdem war da noch ein anderes für ihn bisher fremdes Gefühl, dass ihn an diese Welt binden wollte. Er war verwirrt. Ein kräftiges Schulterklopfen riss ihn aus seinen Träumen.
„Was grübelst du, Magister?“, sagte die sonore tiefe Stimme Korthandes’.
Aliasan salutierte knapp.
„General, es ist sind nur Gedanken an meine Heimat. Die ich wohl nie wieder sehen werde.“, schüttelte Aliasan den Kopf.
„Heimat? Bah, Humbug!“, sagte Korthandes verächtlich, „Es gibt keine Heimat für einen Soldaten! Wir gehören dahin, wohin man uns schickt und der Kampf ist.“ 
„General, sicher wie ihr es sagt.“, sagte Aliasan und fluchte innerlich, dass er sich so eine emotionale Blöße gegenüber diesem Muster an Disziplin und blinden Gehorsam gab. 
„Nun Magier, Mittelerde mag nicht deine Welt sein,“, sagte der General wohlwollend, „Aber wenn du uns weiter so gut dienst, wirst du hier Erfolg und Ansehen bekommen, die dich deine Welt vergessen lassen.“
‚Wir werden sehen, was ich hier bekomme.’, dachte Aliasan bitter, ‚Nur weist du nicht, wie stark ich mit meiner Welt verbunden war. Sollte ich hier nicht bald einen Manaersatz finden, wird es schwer werden mit dem Erfolg.’
„Ich gebe mein Bestes, General.“, sagte er mit sicherer Stimme zu General Korthandes.
„Weniger würde ich auch nicht tolerieren.“, sagte der Atalantë streng.
Der General suchte mit zugekniffen Augen den Horizont vor ihnen ab.
„Er müsste nun schon angekommen sein.“, sagte er kopfnickend, „Wir sind in Position. Dort im Dunst der Ferne liegt die Insel des heiligen Haines.“
„Ja.“, stimmte der Magier nur knapp zu.
„Lasst Anker fallen!“, rief der General den Kapitän des Flagschiffs fast bellend zu und sagte leiser zu Aliasan, „Mach dich bereit!“

Eärdaliene stand am Pier der kleinen Insel. Die Wache hatte die Ankunft des weißen Schiffes des Botschafters gemeldet. Sie zitterte unmerklich. Ob es an ihrer Aufregung, oder den immer noch eisigen Nordwind lag wusste sie nicht. Das Schiff war vor der Insel auf Reede gegangen. Ein kleines Ruderboot legte ab, und erreichte wenig später den Pier. Eärdaliene nickte dem obersten Magistrat an ihrer Seite zu.
„Grüße, Atrahandil.“, rief Erlendur dem Ruderboot entgegen. 
Ein Elb, der im Heck saß, winkte ihnen zu. Der Ruderer machte sein Boot fest. Atrahandil stieg mit einem eleganten Sprung aus.
„Grüße, Magistrat.“, sagte er und verstummte als er Eärdaliene sah. 
„Der Segen der Valar sei mit euch.“, sagte sie und machte das Zeichen des Segens.
„Matrone…“, stotterte der Botschafter plötzlich und beugte die Knie vor ihr, „Welche Ehre.“
„Nein, das ist nicht nötig.“, sagte sie mit eine Anflug von Röte in ihrem Gesicht, „Wir sind alle Kinder Illuvatárs.“
Atrahandil erhob sich wieder. Er schaute aber die Matrone immer noch mit gesenktem Kopf an.
„Was führt euch zu uns?“, fragte der Magistrat.
„Ich…“, begann der Botschafter und stockte kurz, bevor er fest weiterfuhr, „Ich komme mit Kunde und Rat von der Königin. Sie ist besorgt um die Schutzlosigkeit des Hains. Ich soll hier Pläne zu seiner Verteidigung mit euch besprechen, Magistrat.“
„Sind wir in unmittelbarer Gefahr?“, sagte Eärdaliene besorgt, noch bevor Erlendur etwas sagen konnte.
„Matrone, die Zeiten sind sehr unsicher.“, erklärte Atrahandil, „Momentan haben sich die Atalantë in ihre Festung zurückgezogen. Die Königin ist aber überzeugt davon, dass sie nur auf Verstärkung warten. Sie hält den Hain für die schwächste Position der fünf Inseln.“
‚Lügner!’, zischte Eärdaliene im Gedanken, ‚Die Königin weis um die Macht des Hains. Sie würde ihn nie als die schwächste Position bezeichnen. Was planen deine Verbündeten?’
„Wir sind nur wenige hier, aber die Valar leiten uns.“, sagte sie bestimmt zu Atrahandil.
„Gewiss, aber auch die Valar sind nicht überall.“, erwiderte ihr der Botschafter.
„Botschafter, ihr….“, weiter kam sie in ihrem aufsteigenden Zorn nicht, bevor sie Erlendur unterbrach.
„Nun, es wird nichts schaden, wenn wir die Valar ein wenig unterstützen.“, versuchte der Magistrat die Situation wieder zu normalisieren.
Eärdaliene zog die Kapuze ihrer Robe über den Kopf. Es war ein bekanntes Zeichen, dass eine Hüterin keine Unterhaltung wünschte. 
„Lasst uns in der Ratshalle weiterreden, Atrahandil.“, sagte der Magistrat, „Hier ist nicht nur der Wind kühl.“
Beide verbeugten sich kurz vor Eärdaliene und verließen den Pier. Sie verweilte noch kurz und ging dann in Richtung des Hains. 

Die Nacht war finster. Der Mond hatte Mühe sein Licht durch die dicke Wolkendecke zu schicken. General Korthandes hielt es für ein gutes Zeichen, dass ihre Pläne so gute Unterstützung fanden.
„Beiboot bereit, General.“, meldete der Kapitän.
„Gut.“, brummte der General knapp.
Ohne ein weiteres Wort Korthandes’ abzuwarten, stieg Aliasan das Fallreep zum Beiboot hinunter.
„Gutes Gelingen, Magister.“, rief ihn der General hinterher.
Aliasan salutierte kurz stumm. 
‚Nun bin ich bald wieder am Ausgangspunkt meiner Abenteuer auf dieser Welt.’, dachte er für sich, ‚Hoffentlich gehen diese hier gut weiter.’
Das Beiboot war ein kleines Segelboot. Wie seine großen Geschwister war es komplett schwarz. Die zwei Mann der Besatzung schauten nur kurz von den Ablegevorbereitungen auf, als Aliasan an Bord kam.  Er setzte sich in den Bug und hüllte sich in seinen schwarzen Atalantëmantel.
„Leinen los!“, rief der Mann am Ruder zum Flagschiff empor.
„Leinen sind los!“, kam es zurück, kurz bevor das Tau auf das Wasser klatschte.
‚Na hoffentlich verlaufen die Manöver leiser, wenn wir am Strand der Insel landen.’, dachte Aliasan angespannt, ‚Sonst ist alles umsonst.’
Der Rudergänger holte das Tau schnell ein. Der andere Seemann stand am Mast und hisste nun das dreieckige schwarze Segel des kleinen Bootes. Der immer noch starke Nordwind lies das kleine Boot gute Fahrt aufnehmen. Aliasan blickte zurück zum Flagschiff. Es wurde schnell deutlich kleiner. In Aliasans Blickfeld kamen nun die anderen Schiffe der gewaltigen Flotte. Alle waren mit Atalantëkriegern voll. 
„Beim Sonnenbrunnen!“, entfuhr es Aliasan, „Was für eine Streitmacht liegt hier vor Anker.“
Die beiden Atalantëseemänner blickten ebenfalls die enorme Flotte an.
„Ja.“, murmelte einer voll Stolz und klopfte sich auf die Brust, „Wir sind unbesiegbar!“
„Gewiss, gewiss.“, nickte Aliasan kurz und verstummte wieder.
‚Das werden wir bald sehen.’, dachte er für sich.
Der steife Nordwind lies das kleine Segelboot fast über die dunklen Wellen des Meeres fliegen. Aliasan kam es bereits lange merkwürdig vor, dass ein starker Wind blies, aber kein angemessener Seegang dazu herrschte. Er war sich völlig im Unklaren über den Grund. Einer der Seemänner näherte sich ihn.
„Magister, Lichter voraus.“, meldete der Atalantë.
Aliasan drehte sich um. In der Ferne konnte er einige schwache Lichter erkennen. Er wusste dies musste die Siedlung am heiligen Hain sein, da sie die einzige auf der ganzen Insel war. Der Steuermann korrigierte den Kurs, und die Lichter fielen nach rechts ab. Der Plan war, dass das Boot abseits der Siedlung anlandete. Der Steuermann hielt das Boot hart am Wind. Die Lichter wurden schnell größer. Voraus konnte Aliasan nun schon den Strand als dünnes weises Band im fahlen Mondschein wahrnehmen. 
„Nun gilt es.“, flüsterte er den Atalantë zu, „Alle Manöver mit größter Stille ausführen.“
Die beiden Seeleute nickten ihm stumm zu. Der Schotmann holte langsam das Segel ein. Das Boot verlor langsam an Fahrt. Der Steuermann nutzte den letzten Schwung des Bootes so geschickt, dass es sich leise auf den Strand schob. Hier sollte es bis zu seiner Rückkehr warten. Er sprang an Land.

Die beiden Elben gingen langsam durch die Siedlung zur Ratshalle. Die Dämmerung setzte bereits ein.
„Die Matrone ist seltsam in letzter Zeit.“, erklärte Erlendur.
„In wieweit?“, fragte der Atrahandil nach.
„Nun sie ist nicht mehr so wie früher.“, seufzte der Magistrat.
 „Ich kenne sie nicht von früher.“, schüttelte der Botschafter den Kopf.
„Nun…“, sinnierte Erlendur, „Früher war sie fröhlich. Ihre fast kindliche Naivität erfrischte uns alle. Sie steckte jeden an mit ihrer Begeisterung für alles. Ihre Musik war fast wie der Gesang Illuvatárs. Und nun…“
„Nun?“, setzte der Botschafter nach, als ihm Erlendurs Denkpause zulange erschien.
„Wie soll ich sagen.“, versuchte der Magistrat zu erklären, „Sie ist herrisch. Manchmal legt sie einen Egoismus an den Tag der mich erschrecken lässt.“
„Nun, das ist gewiss das hohe Amt.“, zuckte Atrahandil mit den Schultern.
„Mag sein.“, nickte der Magistrat, „Die plötzliche Bürde war wohl zu groß für sie.“
Erlendur öffnete das Tor zur Ratshalle. 
„Wir sind da.“, sagte er zu Atrahandil, „Tretet ein.“
Die Halle des Rates war fast dunkel. Ein letztes düsteres Licht der Dämmerung schien durch die sechs großen Fensteröffnungen, die die gelb getünchten Wände links und rechts von der Türe unterbrachen. Die wenigen brennenden Kerzen des unter der Decke hängenden Leuchters ließen bereits dunkle Schatten der Ratsstühle über die Wände huschen. Die Stühle die die Ratsmitglieder bei ihren Beratungen benutzten waren auch das einzige Mobiliar der Halle. Der Stuhl gegenüber dem Tor hatte eine etwas erhöhte Lehne. Hinter ihm hing die Fahne der Teleri der fünf Inseln. Daneben führte eine Türe in den einzigen weiteren Raum des Ratsgebäudes. Erlendur öffnete die Türe zur Kammer des obersten Magistrats. 
„Bitte!,“ winkte er Atrahandil hindurch.
Die Kammer war wie die Halle schlicht gehalten. Die Wand gegenüber der Tür hatte drei große Fenster. Das mittlere davon war wie eine Türe gehalten, und bot somit Zugang auf eine Terrasse vor der Kammer. Bei Tag hatte man hier einen herrlichen Blick auf den Strand und das Meer. Feine Schnitzereien zierten das Holz der Fensterrahmen und auch die vier Stühle und den schweren Holztisch, die als einziges Mobiliar sichtbar waren. In den Ecken links und rechts neben der Türe standen Kerzenleuchter. Die flackernden Kerzen erleuchteten die in einem zarten Blau gehaltenen Wände.
„Nehmt bitte Platz.“, bot Erlendur dem Botschafter an, und deutete auf einen der Stühle. Er selbst setzte sich auf den der Türe am nächsten stehenden Stuhl.
Atrahandil ging auf den zugewiesenen Stuhl zu. Plötzlich hielt er inne, und zog einen Dolch aus seinem Mantel. Er stürzte sich mit katzenartiger Geschicklichkeit auf den Magistrat. Erlendur versuchte den Hieb abzuwehren, aber der Dolch bohrte sich in seinen Oberarm. Er schrie auf. 
Atrahandil wirbelte herum, und war nun hinter dem Magistrat. Er wollte Erlendur gerade den Dolch in den Rücken stoßen, als vier kräftige Hände ihn packten.
Die Wachen waren sofort nach dem Aufschrei des Magistrats von der Ratshalle und der Terrasse in die Kammer gestürzt. Vier stellten sich nun schützend um den Magistrat. Vier weitere hielten den tobenden Atrahandil fest.
„Lasst mich los!“, wütete er, „Ich bin ein Botschafter der Königin. Erlendur ist ein Verräter! Er muss getötet werden!“
Erlendur nahm einen Stofffetzen aus seiner Manteltasche und knebelte damit den Botschafter.
„Nun Atrahandil, wir wissen, dass deine Stimme betören kann. Soweit wollen wir es nicht kommen lassen. Und gebt euch keine Mühe, wir wissen, wer der wahre Verräter ist.“, sagte er voller Verachtung.
„Magistrat, euer Arm!“, sagte eine Wache neben dem Magistrat besorgt.
„Danke Hauptmann, es ist nur ein Kratzer.“, beruhigte der Magistrat den Soldaten, „Bis jetzt lief alles nach Plan. Ich hoffe es geht so weiter. Wir müssen nun schnell an Bord seines Schiffes.“
Erlendur deute auf die vier Wachen die den Botschafter festhielten.
„Ihr Vier fesselt ihn, und bringt den Verräter zur Matrone. Sie weis was mit ihm zu tun ist.“, befahl er ihnen, „Der Rest kommt mit mir zum Pier.“  

„Nun, so sieht man sich wieder, Botschafter.“, grüßte Eärdaliene den Gefangenen, „Hattet ihr wirklich angenommen ich würde euere Stimme nicht wieder erkennen?“
Die Wache hatte den ehemaligen Botschafter in die privaten Räume der Matrone gebracht. 
„Außerdem gibt es noch eine Hüterin, die ihr nie betören konntet. Sie wird euch eindeutig erkennen.“, sagte sie mit einem zufriedenen Unterton.
„Gwäedaliene, kommst du bitte!“, rief sie in den Nachbarraum.
Atrahandil riss die Augen auf.
„Ist das der Elb, der zusammen mit Oboëlindë unsere Schwestern auf den falschen Weg gebracht hatte?“, fragte sie ihre Stellvertreterin.
„Ja, das ist er.“, sagte Gwäedaliene fest, „Ich erkenne ihn eindeutig wieder. Er hat öfters versucht mich zu verzaubern, bevor Oboëlindë dich dann geschickt hat.“
Atrahandil warf Gwäedaliene einen vorwurfsvollen und verächtlichen Blick zu.
„Gut.“, nickte die Matrone, „Das ist wohl Beweis genug.“
Sie ging auf einen Vorhang, der eine Wand des Raumes zierte, und griff dahinter. Sie hielt den Stab Aliasans in Händen. Die Juwelen leuchteten in ihrem strahlensten Rot auf.
Gwäedaliene stieß einen kurzen erstaunten Aufschrei aus. Eärdaliene sah sie beruhigend an. Sie ging auf Atrahandil zu. Mit dem Stab berührte sie seine Schultern, und sang dabei ein langsames schwermütiges Lied. Gwäedaliene und die Wachen verspürten eine kurze Müdigkeit. Atrahnidl sackte zusammen.
„Was?“, staunte eine Wache.
„Keine Angst er schläft nur. Allerdings sehr tief.“, erklärte Eärdaliene, „Und nur ich kann ihn wieder aufwecken. Damit ist der Verräter außer Gefecht gesetzt, bis ihn die Königin aburteilen kann. Gwäedaliene, zeige den Wachen eine freie Kammer. Sie sollen ihn dort auf das Bett legen. Eine Bewachung ist nicht nötig. Wachen, verlasst bitte danach unseren Orden wieder. Mögen die Valar mit euch sein.“
Gwäedaliene nickte kurz und führte die Wachen mit dem schlafenden Atrahandil aus dem Raum. Nach einer kurzen Weile kehrte sie zurück.
„Es ist alles geschehen, wie du es wolltest.“, meldete sie Eärdaliene.
„Gut, lass uns zu Ruhe gehen.“, nickte sie ihrer Mithüterin zu.
Gwäedaliene verließ gerade den Raum, als eine andere Hüterin in den Raum tratt.
„Matrone verzeiht, der Magistrat Erlendur möchte euch sprechen.“, sagte sie mit einer Verbeugung.
„Schwester bitte, keine Verbeugungen.“, lächelte Eärdaliene sie an, „Hat er gesagt was er wünscht?“
„Er wollte nur mit euch alleine sprechen. Er sagte nicht warum.“, antwortete Hüterin.
„So spät? Es muss wichtig sein.“, überlegte die Matrone stirnerunzelnd, „Schick ihn zu mir.“
Die Hüterin wollte sich verbeugen. Im letzten Augenblick hielt sie verlegen inne, und nickte nur kurz. Sie ging schweigend aus dem Raum. Erlendur trat ein.
„Grüße Erlendur, die Valar mögen euch segnen.“, sagte Eärdaliene, „Was führt euch so spät noch zu mir? Es muss extrem wichtig sein.“
Erlendur machte eine schnelle Bewegung mit seinen Händen. Ein blauer Schimmer hüllte die Matrone ein.
„Mach keine Versuche zu sprechen oder dich zu bewegen, du wirst es nicht können.“, sagte er.
Er ging auf die erstarrte Matrone zu. 
„Verzeih mir, aber du hast etwas, das mir gehört.“, sagte er, als er ihr den Stab aus der Hand nahm.
„Ah, das fühlt sich endlich wieder gut an.“, sagte er genießerisch mit geschlossenen Augen.
Er hob den Stab in die Höhe. Ein weißer Nebel hüllte ihn kurz ein. Die Illusion Erlendurs verschwand.
„Siehst du, es ist besser so.“, sagte Aliasan, „Der Stab ist ein Teil von mir. Du hättest ihn nie richtig nutzen können. Moment!“
Aliasan drehte sich plötzlich um.
„Mir war so, als würde uns jemand belauschen.“, erklärte er, „Nun, ich habe mich wohl getäuscht.“
Er machte eine ausholende Bewegung mit dem Stab. Weißer Nebel hüllte ihn wieder kurz ein.
„Jetzt erlaube mir bitte, dass ich mich zurückziehe.“, grinste der wieder als Erlendur getarnte Aliasan die regungslose Eärdaliene an, „Schon morgen werden hier andere herrschen.“
Ein grüner Blitz entfuhr seinem Stab. Die Matrone sank leblos zu Boden. 
„Das war zu leicht.“, zuckte Aliasan mit den Schultern, und verließ den Raum.
Gwäedaliene schaute vorsichtig in den Raum. Ein kühles Lächeln umspielte ihre Lippen, als sie Eärdaliene liegen sah. Sie beugte sich über sie. Sie nahm kein Lebenszeichen der Matrone wahr.
„Sehr gut.“, murmelte sie triumphierend, und lief aus dem Raum.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. November 2009)

37.	Begonnen

„Matrose!“, befahl Erlendur dem Ruderer, der das Boot bewachte, das den Botschafter an Land brachte, „Bringe mich zu eurem Schiff.“
„Magister, ich darf nur den Botschafter an Bord bringen.“, erwiderte der Seemann.
„Der Botschafter ist unpässlich.“, erklärte der Magistrat, und nickte den vier Wachen zu die ihn begleiteten. 
Diese packten den Seemann, und brachten ihn die Hütte des Fischers, die nahe am Pier stand. Der Hauptmann der Wache kam zurück zum Magistrat.
„Magistrat, der Matrose ist in sicherer Verwahrung.“, meldete er.
„Sehr gut.“, nahm Erlendur die Meldung entgegen, „Ich sehe seine Kleidung passt euch. Lasst uns zum Schiff rudern.“
Sie bestiegen den kleinen Nachen. Der Hauptmann legte sich in die Riemen, während Erlendur im Heck Platz nahm. Es waren nur wenige kräftige Ruderschläge notwendig, um das weiße Kriegsschiff zu erreichen. Erlendur kletterte die Strickleiter hinauf an Bord. Die Bordwache schaute ihn verblüfft an.
„Kapitän, Alarm!“, schrie diese.
„Nein, nein.“, versuchte Erlendur zu beruhigen.
Doch der Wachhauptmann, der die Strickleiter hinter Erlendur hochkam, versetzte, kaum dass er an Bord war, der Bordwache einen schweren Hieb. Sie ging zu Boden. Dem Alarmruf der Bordwache folgten bereits weitere Krieger der Besatzung. Der Hauptmann stellte sich schützend vor dem Magistrat. 
„Halt!“, donnerte die Stimme des Kapitäns über das Deck, als er aus seiner Kajüte herausgestürzt kam.
Die Krieger stoppten ihren Angriff auf die zwei Elben. Der Kapitän kam auf den Magistrat zu.
„Was soll das, Magistrat?“, fragte er mit kaum gedämpftem Zorn.
Der Magistrat sah ihn streng an.
„Kapitän, der Botschafter wurde des Hochverrats überführt.“, sagte er, „Erklärt euch, ob ihr seiner Handlungen bewusst ward!“
„Ich…“, begann der Kapitän und stockte, als er das Meer rund um das Schiff sah.
Das stolze Kriegsschiff war von Dutzenden von kleinen Schiffen umgeben, die voll von Soldaten der Siedlung waren. Bogenschützen hatten im Heck der Schiffe Stellung bezogen, und zielten auf die Besatzung an Bord des Kriegsschiffes.
„Nun?“, grinste Erlendur breit, als er den verblüfften Gesichtsausdruck des Kapitäns sah.
„Ja, ich wusste, dass er mit den Atalantë paktiert.“, flüsterte der Kapitän mit hängenden Schultern, „Aber ich habe nur Befehle ausgeführt.“
„Das wird später zu klären sein.“, sagte Erlendur streng, „Momentan seid ihr eures Kommandos hiermit enthoben. Euer Geständnis wird euch sicher angerechnet. Wer von eurer Besatzung war noch eingeweiht?“
„Niemand!“, sagte der Kapitän nun wieder gefasster.
„Ihr verzeiht, wenn ich euch nicht so ganz vertraue.“, sagte Erlendur höhnisch, „Hauptmann, bringt das Brisenkommando an Bord.“
Der Hauptmann nahm sein Schwert und hielt es mit einer kreisenden Bewegung in die Höhe. Zwei Schiffe lösten sich aus dem Flottenverband des Hains, und kamen längsseits. Soldaten erkletterten die Wände des Kriegsschiffs mit Entertauen. 
„Kapitän, befehlt euren Männern anzutreten!“, befahl Erlendur ernst, „Erklärt Ihnen, dass das Schiff nun unter dem Kommando des Hauptmannes hier steht.“
Der Kapitän folgte dem Befehl. Ein Murren ging durch die angetretenen Reihen der Soldaten des Kriegsschiffs, als er das Kommando an den Hauptmann übergab. Erlendur stellte sich neben ihn und ergriff das Wort.
„Soldaten der Königin!“, rief er den Kriegern entgegen, „Wir alle sind Teleri! Dies dürfen wir nie vergessen. Unser gemeinsamer Feind sind die Atalantë. Diese wollen nun das Heiligste unseres Reichs angreifen. Die Insel des heiligen Hains mit dem Geschenk Ulmos. Dies kann und darf kein Elb zulassen! Ich rufe euch auf uns beizustehen! Erfüllt diese ehrenvolle Pflicht für den heiligen Hain!“
Nach einem kurzen Zögern stimmte die Besatzung des Kriegsschiffes in den Jubel der Wachen des Hains ein.
„Gut, Elben! Lasst uns beginnen!“, rief er, bevor er sich zum Kapitän wandte, „Ihr kennt die Befehle Atrahandils?“
„Ja.“, nickt dieser kurz.
„Gut, führt sie aus.“, befahl der Magistrat, „Ich werde wieder an Land gehen. Der Hauptmann weiß was zu tun ist. Er ist übrigens ein sehr erfahrener Seemann. Also versucht keine Tricks. Das Brisenkommando bleibt ebenfalls an Bord. Viel Erfolg, Hauptmann.“
Erlendur drehte sich um und stieg in eines der Schiffe. Als es vom Kriegsschiff ablegte, nahm die Flotte wieder Kurs auf die Siedlung. Erlendur stand im Heck des Schiffes und sah wie das große weiße Kriegsschiff Segel setzte und einen nördlichen Kurs hinaus auf das Meer einschlug.

„Ihr müsst vorsichtig sein.“, sagte eine weibliche Stimme aus der rauchfarbenen Kristallkugel, die General Korthandes in seinen Händen hielt.
„Warum?“, wollte er wissen.
„Atrahandil wurde festgenommen, und ist außer Gefecht gesetzt.“, erklärte die Stimme aus den Wirren der orangen und roten Lichtfetzen, die durch die Kugel wabberten.
„Hilf ihm.“, befahl der General in die Kugel.
„Das kann ich nicht.“, resignierte die Stimme, „Er ist durch einen Zauberban belegt. Nur die Matrone kann ihn brechen.“
Die Stimme machte eine kurze Pause und fuhr dann triumphierend fort, „Aber die ist tot.“
„Gut.“, brummte Korthandes, „Der Magier hat also seine Aufgabe erfüllt.“
„Ja, er hat sie loyal erfüllt, mein General.“, sagte die Stimme zustimmend.
„Nun gut, Atrahandil ist ein verschmerzbares Opfer.“, höhnte der Atalantë, „Du kennst deine Befehle. Ende.“
Die Lichtfetzen wurden schwächer. General Korthandes hüllte die Kugel in ein Tuch und legte sie in seine Truhe, und verließ seine Kajüte. Aliasan kam gerade das Fallreep herauf.
„General, alles erfolgreich verlaufen.“, meldete er. 
„Das freut mich zu hören, Magister.“, lobte der General, „Dann können wir ja fast mit dem Angriff beginnen.“
„Ja, es dürfte keinen großen Widerstand mehr geben.“, nickte der Hochelf zustimmen.
„Weißes Kriegsschiff voraus!“, rief es plötzlich vom Ausguck herunter.
„Das muss Atrahandil sein.“, sagte Aliasan, „Auch er hat es geschafft.“
„Hmmm.“, grübelte Korthandes, „Mag sein, mag alles sein.“
Er sah wie das Kriegsschiff die Segel raffte und sich in die schwarze Flotte als heller Kontrastpunkt einreihte.
„Kapitän signalisiert den vier Kriegsschiffen, die den weißen Schiff am nächsten sind, sie sollen es angreifen und versenken. Es werden keine Gefangene gemacht.“, befahl der General.
„Warum?“, sah ihn Aliasan entsetzt an, „Atrahandil ist doch an Bord. Das Kriegschiff wird uns unterstützen.“
„Die Pläne wurden geändert, Magier.“, sagte General Korthandes kühl.
Vier der schwarzen Kriegsschiffe lösten sich aus dem Flottenverband und näherten sich dem Elbenschiff. Aliasan konnte sehen, wie die Soldaten der Atalantë die Feuerkatapulte bereit machten. Bogenschützen nahmen Stellung. Die Ruder wurden ausgefahren, und die Schiffe beschleunigten auf Rammgeschwindigkeit. Zu spät erkannte wohl der Elbenkapitän die Gefahr. Feuerkugeln flogen durch die Luft und setzten das weiße Schiff in Brand. Ein Pfeilschauer ging auf die an Deck befindlichen Elben nieder. Mit voller Wucht rammten zwei Atalantëschiffe das Kriegsschiff.  Es nahm schnell Wasser. Die Atalantë setzten ihre Schiffe zurück. Das Elbenschiff legte sich auf die Seite. Es kenterte und sank kieloben. Aliasan versuchte seinen Blick abzuwenden, als die Bogenschützen auf den Atalantëschiffen, die wenigen überlebenden Elben mit gezielten Schüssen töteten.
„Schau genau hin!“, grinste Korthandes sadistisch, „So ergeht es allen Versagern.“
Aliasan dachte über die Bedeutung dieser Worte nach, als er das Treibgut des ehemaligen Elbenschiffes betrachtete. Hier und da bewegte es sich gegen die Strömung.

Die Hüterinnen verließen stumm unter Führung von Gwäedaliene den Hain. Sie hatten sich alle in ihre grauen Roben gehüllt und die Kapuzen tief ins Gesicht gezogen. Sie gingen langsam in Richtung des Ratsgebäudes. 
„Schwestern, bitte wartet.“, sagte eine der beiden Wachen, die vor dem Tor zur Halle stand.
„Wache, seit wann ist es notwendig hier den Zutritt zu kontrollieren?“, fragte Gwäedaliene schüchtern.
„Der Magistrat hat es so befohlen.“, sagte die Wache.
„Gut, dann melde uns dem Magistrat.“, sagte Gwäedaliene nun streng.
Der Wachmann verließ einen Posten und ging in die Halle. Kurze Zeit später kam er wieder heraus.
„Gut, der Magistrat lässt bitten.“, sagte er und gab den Weg für die Hüterinnen frei.
Die kleine stille Prozession betrat die Halle. Erlendur diskutierte mit den Ratsmitgliedern. Er schaute auf, und verbeugte sich knapp vor den Hüterinnen.
„Schwester Gwäedaliene, welche Ehre.“, sagte er, „Was führt euch zu uns?“
Die Hüterinnen verteilten sich an den Wänden der Ratshalle.
„Ich habe euch eine Botschaft zu überbringen.“, sagte sie traurig.
„Nun dann sprecht.“, sagte Erlendur.
„Die Matrone Eärdaliene ist tot.“, flüsterte sie fast und sank auf die Knie, „Sie möge ihren Frieden in den Hallen von Mandos finden.“
Alle anwesenden Elben gingen ebenfalls auf die Knie, und kreuzten die Arme vor der Brust als Zeichen der Hochachtung vor den Toten, wie es der Brauch bei den Teleri der fünf Inseln war. Der Magistrat erhob sich als erster.
„Wie ist sie gestorben.“, fragte der Magistrat.
„Sie wurde kaltblütig ermordet.“, sagte Gwäedaliene bitter.
„Wer hat das getan?“, stotterte Erlendur.
„Ihr!“, kreischte die Hüterin, „Ihr habt es getan! Ihr wart der Letzte, der sie lebend gesehen hat. Zwei meiner Mitschwestern und ich haben euch kommen und gehen sehen, und ich fand unmittelbar danach unsere tote Matrone. Leugnen ist zwecklos!“
Erlendur schwindelte. Er lies sich auf den nächsten Ratsstuhl sinken. Gwäedaliene winkte den Hüterinnen zu. Diese warfen ihre Roben ab. Jede hielt nun ein Kurzschwert und Schild in ihren Händen. Die anwesenden Wachen waren machtlos, als jede mindestens die Klingen von zwei Hüterinnen auf ihren Hals gerichtet sah. 
„Gebt es zu, und macht euren Frieden mit den Valar.“, sagte sie zornig.
„Ich war es nicht.“, sagte Erlendur verzweifelt.
„Behauptet ihr etwa, Hüterinnen des heiligen Haines würden lügen!“, schrie Gwäedaliene in Rage.
„Nein, aber …“, stammelte Erlendur.
„Genug!“, schrie ihn Gwäedaliene an, „Erhaltet eure gerechte Strafe!“
Gwäedaliene stürmte auf den Magistrat zu. Sie holte mit ihrem Schwert aus, und schlug ihn mit einem Hieb, noch bevor jemand sie aufhalten konnte, den Kopf vom Hals. 
„Keiner mordet ungestraft.“, sagte sie mit einem verächtlichen Blick auf den Kopf und Torso des toten Magistrats. 
„Wir ziehen uns nun in das Allerheiligste des Hains zurück.“, erklärte sie den immer noch wie versteinert  dastehenden Ratsmitgliedern, „Bis die Hüterinnen dort ein neues Oberhaupt für den Orden gewählt haben, übernehme ich ihre Führung.“
Sie drehte sich um und verließ mit den Hüterinnen die Ratshalle.

‚Es hat begonnen.’, dachte die in einen grauen Umhang gehüllte Gestalt, die am Strand der Siedlung auf das Meer blickte.
Im Hintergrund hörte sie aufgeregte Rufe von der Ratshalle kommen.
‚Etwas muss vorgefallen sein.’, dachte sie, aber machte keine Anstalten ihren Blick in Richtung der Siedlung zu wenden.
Sie wusste, dass dort hinter dem Horizont auf dem Meer die wichtigeren Dinge passieren würden. Sie wusste auf was sie zu warten hatte.

„Kapitän, wir schlagen los!“, befahl General Korthandes, der in voller Rüstung die Brücke seines Flagschiffes betrat.
„Wie ihr befehlt, General.“, salutierte der Kapitän und bellte Kommandos an die Besatzung.
Aliasan stellte sich in seiner purpurroten Magierrobe neben den General und wirkte darin fast genauso beeindruckend. Doch mit dem Leuchten der Kristalle von Aliasans Stab konnte es die Rüstung des Korthandes’ nicht aufnehmen.
„Nun schaut zu wie die Atalantë in den Krieg ziehen.“, sagte der General voller Stolz zu Aliasan.
„Es ist jetzt schon beeindruckend.“, stimmte der Magier zu, als er die effizienten Manöver der Flotte sah, die sich nun zu einer Angriffslinie formierte.
Die Kapitäne der Schlachtschiffe nutzen den immer noch stark wehenden Nordwind geschickt aus. Die Küste der Insel kam bald in Sicht. Nun begannen sich Schiffe aus der Linie zu lösen. Aliasan wusste, dass dies besondere Schiffe waren, die vorher mit ihren Katapulten die Siedlung zerstören sollten.

Die graue Gestalt sah die Schiffe wie einen schwarzen Strich am Horizont auftauchen. Sie drehte sich langsam um und ging in Richtung der Siedlung. Jedem Elb, den sie begnetete flüsterte sie etwas zu.
Sie betrat die Kammer des Magistrats durch die Türe der Terasse.  Sie ging die Halle des Magistrat und blieb kurz entsetzt stehen, als sie den geköpften Leichnam Erlendurs sah. Ein leichtes Zittern durchfuhr ihren Körper. 
„Die Atalantë greifen an!“, sagte sie ruhig den anwesenden Elben, „Flieht in die Wälder!“
„Wer …“, versuchte ein Rat zu fragen, aber er schwieg bald wie alle anderen Elben, die sich kurz vor der Gestalt verbeugten, und dann in Richtung Wald flohen.
„Dein Opfer wird nicht vergessen werden, Freund.“, sagte die Gestalt zu den toten Elrendur, bevor sie die Halle verliess. 
Die Gestalt ging alle Gebäude der Siedlung ab. Erst als sie sicher war, dass alle Elben in den Wald geflohen waren, ging sie wieder in Richtung des Strandes. Sie bestieg das graue Boot, das auf sie wartete.
„Ich habe alles getan, was ich tun konnte und durfte. Nun mögen euch die Valar beistehen.“, sagte Mithrandir als das Boot ablegte.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. November 2009)

38.	Es gilt

General Korthandes war nicht wohl in seiner Haut, obwohl alles reibungslos nach Plan verlief. Die Schiffe mit den Katapulten hatten alle Gebäude der Siedlung die in ihrer Reichweite waren mühelos in Schutt und Asche gelegt. Die leichten Holzhäuser der Elben waren ein gefundenes Fressen für die bestialischen Flammen, die aus den brennenden Teerbomben ausbrachen. Bald würde nun der zweite Teil des Angriffs erfolgen. 
„Keine Ehre.“, murmelte er.
„General?“, wollte Aliasan wissen, der neben ihn das Feuerinferno beobachtete.
„Nichts, Magister.“, sagte der Atalantë fest, „Es ist notwendig dies zu tun.“
Der General drehte sich um und ging zum Steuer des Flaggschiffes.
„Kapitän, Phase zwei!“, kommandierte er.
Der Kapitän gab die notwendigen Befehle an die Flotte.
Die Schiffe, die soeben noch die Siedlung angegriffen hatten, zogen sich hinter die Linie der schweren Kampfschiffe zurück. Einige speziell konstruierte Boote mit flachem Kiel verließen die Formation. Sie näherten sich der Küste. Eines der Schiffe näherte sich jedoch dem Flagschiff.
„Magier, euer Schiff!“, rief General Korthandes ohne zu Aliasan zu blicken.
Aliasan salutierte kurz und lies sich zu den sich nähernden Schiff übersetzen. An Bord des Landungsschiffes ging er zu dessen Bug. Es nahm nun volle Fahrt auf und reihte sich schnell wieder in die Reihe der anderen. Im hüfthohen Wasser ließen sie Anker fallen. Aus zwei Luken links und rechts im Schiffskörper stürzten sich schwarzgerüstete Atalantëkrieger in die Wellen, und wateten an Land. Aliasan sah wie auch aus seinem Schiff die Soldaten ausstiegen. Er blinzelte kurz, und war vor Ihnen trockenen Fußes am Strand.
Er sah sich um. Tränen stiegen ihm in die Augen. Die ehemals schlichten aber eleganten Häuser der Elben lagen in Trümmern. Viele waren bis auf die Grundmauern abgebrannt. Von einigen war nur noch ein schwarzer Aschefleck zu sehen. Die Ratshalle war in sich zusammengefallen. Flammen loderten noch aus ihren Resten.
„Magister!“, meldet sich ein Läufer bei ihm, „Alle Kommandeure melden Kampfbereitschaft.“
Aliasan schaute sich nach links und rechts um. Wie ein schwarzer Wurm stand die Linie der Atalantë auf dem weißen Strand der heiligen Insel. Es war für Aliasan sehr schwer dem General das Kommando über die Landetruppen abzuringen, aber im zum Schluss musste der General eingestehen, dass Aliasan die besseren Ortskenntnisse hatte als seine Kommandeure. Allerdings bestand er darauf, dass Aliasan die Befehle an die Soldaten nur über einen Atalantëoberst weitergeben sollte.
„Oberst!“, wandte sich Aliasan an den neben ihn stehenden Krieger, „Es ist soweit. Die linke Flanke sichert die Siedlung. Die rechte Flanke durchsucht die Wälder. Eventuell konnten ja einige Elben fliehen. Das Spezialmanipel folgt mir in den Hain.“
Der Oberst salutierte stumm, und erteilte den Kommandeuren die Befehle.

Eine Hüterin stürzte in den Audienzsaal des Haines.
„Schwester!“, rief sie den versammelten Hüterinnen zu, „Die Atalantë greifen an!“
Gwäedaliene schenkte ihr vom Thron der Matrone aus einen kühlen Blick.
„Das war zu erwarten.“, sagte sie ohne eine Regung in der Stimme.
„Die Siedlung brennt!“, fuhr die Hüterin aufgeregt fort, „Wir müssen helfen!“
„Nein.“, sagte Gwäedaliene knapp.
„Aber Schwester Gwäedaliene!“, entfuhr es der Hüterin, „Es ist unsere Pflicht!“
Sie lief auf Gwäedaliene zu.
„Schwester!“, tadelte Gwäedaliene sie ernst, „Du vergisst dich!“
Die Hüterin stoppte kurz vor dem Thron der Matrone, und sah Gwäedaliene herausfordernd mit erhobenem Kopf an.
„Wir unternehmen solange nichts, bis die Versammlung hier eine neue Matrone gewählt hat.“, sagte Gwäedaliene bestimmend.
‚Und die werde ich sein.’, dachte sie vom Ehrgeiz zerfressen, ‚Sie haben keine andere Wahl. Ich bin schon jetzt die ernannte Stellvertreterin. Wer sonst, außer mir wäre außerdem dazu würdig genug.’
Sie hatte es Oboëlindë nie verziehen, dass sie die naive Eärdaliene begünstigte, und ihr vorzog. Aber die ehemalige Matrone hatte es verstanden Gwäedalienes kranken bigotten Ehrgeiz richtig zu nutzen. Aber nun waren beide tot. Sie lächelte kühl in sich hinein. Ihre Wahl war nur noch eine Frage von wenigen Augenblicken. Dann hätte sie es endlich geschafft. All die Anbiederungen und all die Demütigungen wären zu Ende, und sie könnte endlich herrschen. Eine ältere Schwester trat zu Gwäedaliene hinzu.
„Matrone Eärdaliene hätte geholfen.“, sagte die leibliche Schwester des Magistrats.
„Erhaldiäne, das tut nun nichts mehr zur Sache.“, fuhr Gwäedaliene sie barsch an, „Eärdaliene ist tot!“
„Bin ich nicht!“, rief eine Stimme ruhig.
Die Hüterinnen drehten sich alle zur Tür des Audienzsaales um. Eärdaliene stand an dessen Eingang. Das Licht der Sonne hinter ihr lies ihr Gewand wie eine silberne Halo leuchten.
„Aber…“, stotterte Gwäedaliene, „Ich habe doch deinen Leichnam gesehen. Es war kein Leben mehr in dir.“
Eärdaliene ging langsam durch die Reihen der Hüterin. Eine nach der anderen ging vor ihr auf die Knie.
„Nun, es war mir möglich das Schlimmste zu verhindern.“, erklärte sie, „Wie genau bedarf keiner Erklärung.“
„Das freut mich.“, stammelte Gwäedaliene.
Eärdaliene stand nun vor dem Thron.
„Ich darf dich bitten?“, sagte sie nickend zu Gwäedaliene.
Diese zögerte kurz, und stand mit einem kurzen Seufzer vom Thron auf.
„Ja, natürlich.“, sagte sie eisig.
Eärdaliene setzte sich jedoch nicht auf den Thron, der mehr ein Stuhl mit hoher Lehne war, auch wenn seine Schnitzereien etwas prachtvoller waren wie die des übrigen Gestühls. Sie stellte sich auf die Stufe vor den Thron. 
„Schwestern!“, wandte sie sich an die Hüterinnen, „Unser schlimmster Alptraum ist wahr geworden. Die Atalantë haben uns angegriffen. Die Siedlung ist bereits zerstört. Den Valar sei Dank konnten alle ihre Bewohner in die Wälder fliehen. Sie sind in Sicherheit. Wir müssen uns daher auf die Verteidigung des Heiligtums konzentrieren. Die Atalantë dürfen die Wassersäule nicht beschmutzen. Jede von euch soll daher ihren angestammten Platz am Ring der Bäume einnehmen. Lasst uns dort die Atalantë erwarten. Ulmo selbst wird uns Beistand schicken. Illuvatár und alle Valar mögen uns beistehen.“
Eärdaliene verließ den Audienzsaal durch die Seitentüre, welche der schnellste Weg ins Heiligtum war. Die Hüterinnen folgten ihr. Erhaldiäne kam auf sie zu.
„Nicht alle Teleri haben überlebt, Matrone.“, sagte sie traurig, „Mein Bruder wurde ermordet.“
Eärdaliene blieb wie angewurzelt stehen. Blankes Entsetzen spiegelte sich in ihren feinen Gesichtzügen wieder.
„Ermordet?“, sagte sie mit einen Zittern in der Stimme.
„Nein, er wurde von mir verurteilt und hingerichtet.“, erklärte die neben ihr gehende Gwäedaliene nüchtern, „Alle Beweise sprachen dafür, dass er dich getötet hat. Aber er hat es ja nicht geschafft.“
Eärdaliene blieb stehen und sah ihre Stellvertreterin entsetzt an.
„Wie kannst dich anmaßen zu richten?“, sagte sie kopfschüttelnd und ging auf die Knie.
Sie kreuzte die Arme vor der Brust und begann zu singen. Das Lied war dunkel und voll Schmerz. Alle Hüterinnen spürten Eärdalienes tiefe Trauer um den gewaltigen Verlust, den sie alle erlitten hatten. Sie sanken auf die Knie und kreuzten die Arme. Gwäedaliene zögerte. Sie blieb stehen und kreuzte nur die Arme.
‚Wie auch immer.’, dachte sie überlegt, ‚Einer weniger.’

„Vergesst nicht, dass wir die Hüterinnen wenn möglich lebend brauchen.“, sagte Aliasan teuflisch grinsend zu den Soldaten des Spezialmanipels, „Aber wenn sich ein paar wehren, und dabei zu Schaden kommen, wird das auch nichts machen. Vielleicht sind die Überlebenden dann nur umso bereiter sich uns zu unterwerfen und zu kooperieren.“
Der Hauptmann des Manipels nickte nur stumm. Man hatte ihm viele Schauergeschichten von den Elbenhüterinnen der Insel erzählt. Obwohl er sehr genau wusste, dass das Meiste wohl einfache Propaganda war, so hatte er doch ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend, als er die Schwelle zum Orden des heiligen Hains Ulmos übertrat. Er sah sich vorsichtig um.
„Seit bereit!“, mahnte Aliasan seine Soldaten, „Die Hüterinnen können überall sein.“
Langsam durchsuchten sie die Gebäude des Ordens. Die zahlreichen herrlich gepflegten Gärten mit ihrer fast magischen Atmosphäre brachten selbst den hartgesottesten Atalantë zum Staunen. Die prachtvolle vielfarbige Blütenpracht überwältigte sie fast. Sie waren daher dankbar, als sie wieder in ein Gebäude gingen. Die schlichten fast schmucklosen Räume waren eher nach dem Geschmack der Atalantë. Die Überzeugung der Hüterinnen, dass nur die Natur selbst wahre Pracht und Schönheit hervorbringen kann, hätten sie nie verstanden.
„Nun Hauptmann, wir haben alles abgesucht, und niemanden gefunden.“, sagte Aliasan, „Es bleibt nun nur noch ein Bereich des Ordens abzusuchen. Der heilige Hain selbst.“
Der Hauptmann schluckte unmerklich. Das symbolisierte Tor zum Innersten des Hains lag vor ihnen. Er spürte wie sich seine Kehle verengte. Der Hain galt bei den Atalantë als das Zentrum der Elbenmacht auf den Inseln. Jeder Soldat war vor einen direkten Angriff darauf eindringlich gewarnt worden. Aliasan merkte das Zögern des Hauptmannes.
„Keine Angst, Hauptmann!“, ermunterte er ihn, „Ich weis mit den Hüterinnen fertig zu werden.“
Zur Ermutigung der Soldaten und wie zur Bestätigung lies er einige blaue Blitze aus seinem Stab hervorschiessen.
„Vorwärts!“, befahl er fest, „Zum Hain!“
Die Soldaten folgten Aliasan zögernd den Weg der vom Tor zum Ring der Bäume und zum See mit der Wassersäule führte. Sie sahen bereits die Tausende von Regenbogen die um die gewaltige Wassersäule tanzten. Die smaragdgrünen Blätter der Bäume blendeten sie mit ihrem Licht.
„Halt!“, rief eine gewaltige hallende Frauenstimme, die wie die einer Valar klang, „Ihr Krieger der Atalantë keinen weiteren Schritt!“
Die Männer des Spezialmanipels blieben wie angewurzelt stehen. Aliasan schaute sich um und versuchte die Sprecherin zu finden. Eine ätherische Gestalt stand mit erhobenen Armen zwischen den Bäumen durch die der Weg zur Wassersäule führte. Die Ärmel ihrer Robe sahen wie silberne Flügel aus. Regenbogen umkränzten ihren Kopf.  Ein strahlendes Licht ging von ihr aus. Herrlicher Gesang erfüllte die Luft.
„Ah, die Oberhexe persönlich!“, rief Aliasan der Gestalt zu, „Ich sehe du lebst. Schade. Ergebt euch und wir lassen euch am Leben.“
„Aliasan, so vergiltst du uns unsere Gastfreundschaft.“, sagte die Stimme, „Besinne dich, und hilf uns!“
„Das kannst du vergessen, nach den Erniedrigungen!“, schrie er die Gestalt an.
„Ich sehe du bist verloren.“, sagte die Stimme traurig, „Nun denn. Es gilt! Wir werden uns nie ergeben. Wir kämpfen bis zum Tod für den heiligen Hain!“
„Tod? Das lässt sich arrangieren.“, grinste Aliasan teuflisch, „Los Männer, Angriff! Es ist alles eine Illusion.“
Die Männer begannen zögerlich nach vorne zu stürmen. Aliasan wirbelte seinen Stab über den Kopf. Ein Lichtwirbel formte sich und fegte die Regenbogen um die Gestalt fort. Das Licht um sie erlosch. Eine Elbin stand zwischen den Bäumen.
„Seht ihr!“, spornte er die Atalantë an, „Nur ein Trick!
Die Atalantë spürten ihren Mut wiederkehren und stürmten nach vorne.
„Wie dumm, Aliasan!“, sagte die Elbin und winkte mit ihrer rechten Hand.
Hüterinnen traten hinter den Bäumen hervor. Sie waren mit Schwert und Schild bewaffnet.
„Das ist deine ganze Armee, Eärdaliene?“, höhnte Aliasan, „Lächerlich!“
„Wie wenig du doch weist, Narr!“, erwiderte sie ihn, „Glaubst du Mithrandir hätte dir alles verraten?“
Sie hob beide Arme und schleuderte sie nach vorne. Die Wassersäule die bis jetzt kerzengerade in den Himmel schoss beugte sich in Richtung der Atalantë. Riesige Wasserblasen lösten sich von der Säule und schwebten auf die Atalantë zu. Aliasan schoss ihnen Frostbälle entgegen, aber die Wasserblasen absorbierten sie. Jeden Atalantë den eine Blase traf umschloss sie. Die gefangenen Soldaten ertranken in ihrem nassen Gefängnis.
Es machte sich bereits Furcht unter den Atalantë breit, die bald in Panik münden würde. Eine Hüterin kam auf Eärdaliene zugelaufen.
„Es ist genug du kleine unbedeutende Schlampe!“, kreischte Gwäedaliene und holte mit ihrem Schwert aus.
Eärdaliene drehte sich erschrocken um. Das Entsetzen stand ihr in Gesicht geschrieben.
„Gwäedaliene nicht!“, rief sie der anstürmenden Elbin entgegen.
Ein Feuerball flog knapp an Kopf Eärdalienes vorbei und traf Gwäedaliene. Ein gellender schmerzerfüllter Schrei zerriss die Luft, als der Feuerball die verräterische Hüterin bis auf ein Häufchen Asche verbrannte. Eärdaliene sank ohnmächtig zu Boden.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. November 2009)

39.	Augen

Gilluine drehte sich im Sattel ihres Streitrosses um. Sie betrachtete die Magierin mit Argwohn. Irgendwie konnte sie sich nicht an den Anblick eines Menschen auf einem Nachtsäbler gewöhnen. Die Nachtelfen gewährten normalerweise selbst ihren Verbündeten keinen Gebrauch ihrer Reittiere, außer man war bei ihnen sehr angesehen. 
&#8218;Spaia muss beim Volk der Nachtelfen sehr geachtet sein.&#8217;, dachte Gilluine.
Warum konnte sie sich nicht erklären. Es war erst wenige Jahre her, dass die Nachtelfen überhaupt wieder in Kontakt mit den anderen Völkern getreten sind. Die Ereignisse in Kalimdor, während die Menschen in Lordearon mit der Geißel kämpften, waren Gilluine in groben Zügen bekannt. Vielleicht hatte Spaia sich dort ausgezeichnet.
&#8222;Wo reiten wir hin?&#8220;, fragte die Paladin die Magierin.
&#8222;Ich muss dich testen.&#8220;, gab Spaia knapp zurück.
&#8222;Testen?&#8220;, stutze Gilluine, &#8222;Wozu und womit?&#8220;
&#8222;Damit.&#8220;, sagte Spaia und deutete in die Richtung vor ihnen.
Ein schwarzer Drache zog seine Bahnen über die schwarze verbrannte Erde. 
&#8222;Mit einem Drachen?&#8220;, schüttelte Gilluine den Kopf, &#8222;Was soll das?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich will wissen, wie du kämpfst, bevor wir uns auf Onyxia einlassen.&#8220;, erklärte Spaia.
&#8222;Naja, der sollte kein Problem sein.&#8220;, lachte Gilluine.
&#8222;Hüte dich vor zu raschen Einschätzungen.&#8220;, mahnte die Magierin ernst, &#8222;Dies sind Drachen des schwarzen Schwarms.  Sie sind wild, verrückt und ihr Atem ist reine Lava.&#8220;
&#8222;Gut, aber der hier ist ja nicht besonders groß.&#8220;, zuckte Gilluine mit den Schultern.
&#8222;Übermütige Närrin, willst du es gleich mit seinem Herrn Nefarian aufnehmen?&#8220;, verspottete Spaia die Paladin.
Spaia deutete in Richtung der gewaltigen Schwarzfelsspitze.
&#8222;Dort ist sein Hort.&#8220;, sagte sie höhnisch, &#8222;Los lauf rein. Wir werden sehen wie weit du kommst.&#8220;
&#8222;Gut, Gut. Du bist die Drachenexpertin.&#8220;, gab sich Gilluine geschlagen.
&#8222;Ja, das kann man wohl behaupten.&#8220;, sagte Spaia, &#8222;Onyxia ist übrigens Nefarians Schwester. Du siehst der schwarze Drache hier ist ein gutes Übungsexemplar.&#8220;
&#8222;Dann los.&#8220;, knurrte Gilluine. 
Gilluine stieg von ihrem Streitross und ging auf den Drachen zu. Sie machte einige Gesten mit ihren Händen. Licht umflutete sie. Sie zog ihr großes Zweihandschwert. Die Smaragdaugen des silbernen Löwenkopfs, der den Knauf des Schwertes zierte, glitzerten in der Sonne.
Der Drache hielt inne. Er drehte seinen gehörnten Kopf Gilluine entgegen. Ein gewaltiger Feuerschwall aus seinem Maul schoss plötzlich auf sie zu. Mit einem eleganten Satz wich Gilluine aus. Jetzt wusste sie, was Spaia mit Lava meinte. Es war kein normaler Feueratem, der sofort verschwand. Vielmehr brodelte der Boden rotglühend, wohin der Atem des Drachen gefallen war. 
&#8222;Mehr kannst du nicht?&#8220;, rief sie dem Drachen zu, als sie auf ihn zu rannte.
Sie musste sich ihm eh im Nahkampf stellen. Der Drache würde seinen bestialischen Atem dann nicht so einfach einsetzen können.  Der erste Hieb Gilluines traf den Drachen in die Flanke. Er zischte laut, und machte ein Satz in die Luft. Gilluine wirbelte herum, und konnte gerade noch dem nächsten Lavastoß entkommen. Sie spürte einen stechenden Schmerz in ihrer Schulter. Eine Kralle des Drachens hatte sie mit voller Wucht getroffen und ihre Rüstung durchbohrt. 
Spaia sah dem Ganzen gelangweilt von der Ferne aus zu. Sie hielt die beiden Reittiere an den Zügeln. Als Magierin war sie das Kämpfen gewohnt. Die Lichtmagie der Paladine war zwar hübsch anzusehen, aber erstaunte sie nicht sehr. Sie hatte in ihrem langen Leben bei weitem eindrucksvollere Anblicke erlebt. Sie hörte ein lautes verzweifeltes Gurgeln.
&#8222;So, das wäre erledigt.&#8220;, sagte Gilluine grimmig als sie auf Spaia zukam. 
Sie säuberte ihr Schwert vom Blut des Drachens. Spaia schaute zu dem Kadaver des Drachens, und machte eine kaum wahrnehmbare Verbeugung.
&#8222;Naja, keine Meisterleistung, Paladin.&#8220;, schüttelte Spaia den Kopf, &#8222;Der Drache ist tot. Aber der Kampf hat zulange gedauert. Onyxia hätte dich bereits geröstet. Ich denke wir brauchen Verstärkung.&#8220;
Sie zauberte einen Feuerball zwischen ihren Händen hervor und schleuderte ihn auf den toten Drachen. Seine Asche verstreute der Wind. Spaia seufzte.
&#8222;Weiter.&#8220;, rief sie Gilluine zu als sie sich auf ihren Nachtsäbler schwang, &#8222;Nach Kalimdor!&#8220;

Spaia bestand darauf sich von Beutebucht aus nach Kalimdor einzuschiffen. Warum sie nicht das nähere Menethilhafen vorschlug, war Gilluine nicht ganz klar. Allerdings hatte sie nichts gegen die Entscheidung einzuwenden. Den Erinnerungen an ihre Flucht aus Lordaeron ging sie am liebsten selbst aus dem Weg. Auch wenn ihre Dienstjahre in den Pestländern sie noch näher an ihre alte Heimat gebracht hatten.
Damals fragte sie sich immer bei jedem Untoten, den sie bekämpfte, ob es nicht ein ehemaliger Bekannter oder Verwandter von ihr war. Sie warf sich dann in den dunklen mondlosen Nächten manchmal selbst ihr Überleben vor. Sie wusste aber, dass sie als Kind dafür nichts konnte, und es nur dem Zufall zu verdanken hatte, noch unter den Lebenden zu sein.
Spaia und sie gingen über die Plankenwege in Beutebucht. Allerlei Volk strömte durch die verwinkelten Wege und Stiegen, die die Häuser am Hang der Bucht miteinander verbanden. Beutebucht war ein geschäftiger Ort. Die Goblins des Kartells und besonders Baron Regelaz wussten wahrlich Geschäfte zumachen. Gilluine dachte lieber nicht darüber nach, wie die Waren hier manchmal beschafft wurden. Sie blieb plötzlich wie versteinert stehen. Vor ihr stand eine Untote. Gilluine wollte gerade ihr Schwert ziehen, als sie ein Knüppel am Schienbein traf.
&#8222;Hey du!&#8220;, raunzte sie die Goblinwache von unten an, &#8222;Wir mögen hier keine Streitereien. Alle sind hier willkommen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ist ja schon recht.&#8220;, antwortet Gilluine unentschlossen.
Sie sah wie sich weitere Goblinwachen näherten. Sie nahm die Hand von ihrem Schwert. 
&#8222;So ist es recht, Bürgerin!&#8220;, brummte die Wache, &#8222;Schönen Tag noch.&#8220;
Sie sah sich die Untote genauer an. Erst jetzt sah sie sie den kleinen Stand neben ihr. Es war eine Händlerin der Verlorenen aus Unterstadt. Gilluine musste die Nase rümpfen. Auf dem Standtisch waren verschiedene Reagenzien zum Verkauf ausgestellt, die ihren Ursprung als Teil eines Tieres oder anderen Lebewesens nicht verheimlichen konnten. Die Untote musterte Gilluine. Sie legte ihren Kopf leicht schräg, und sagte irgendetwas in der Gossensprache, die Gilluine nicht verstand.
&#8222;Ja, du mich auch, abscheuliche Ausgeburt der Geisel.&#8220;, höhnte sie.
&#8222;Gilluine komm endlich!&#8220;, rief Spaia ihr vom Ende des Piers zu, &#8222;Das Schiff legt gleich ab!&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ich komme.&#8220;, antwortete die Paladin.
Die Händlerin blickte Gilluine nach, bis diese an Bord des Schiffes verschwand. Sie lies ihre Schultern hängen und seufzte. Hätte sie noch Tränen gehabt, hätte sie bitterlich geweint.
Das Schiff legte ab und nahm Kurs auf Kalimdor. Gilluine stand an der Reling und sah das Festland langsam im Dunst des Horizonts verschwinden. Sie wunderte sich, wo die Magierin abgeblieben war und machte sich auf die Suche nach ihr. Gilluine fand Spaia unter Deck. Sie hatte sich an einen der Tische gesetzt und den Kopf in ihre Hände gestützt. 
&#8222;Was ist los?&#8220;, fragte Gilluine die Magierin.
&#8222;Soviel Wasser.&#8220;, seufzte die Magierin ohne aufzublicken, &#8222;Ich hasse Wasser!&#8220;
Gilluine grinste innerlich. Die ansonsten taffe Magierin sah elend aus. Sie hatte auch sonst so ihre Marotten. Sie wären schon wesentlich weiter, hätte die Magierin nicht darauf bestanden nach Beutebucht zu reiten. 
&#8222;Na wieder ein Punkt mehr, den ich über dich lerne.&#8220;, lächelte sie die Magierin an.
&#8222;Ach, lass mich in Ruhe.&#8220;, murrte Spaia.
Gilluine drehte sich um und ging fröhlich pfeifend an Deck, um die frische Meeresluft zu genießen.

&#8222;Ratschet backbord voraus!&#8220;, rief ein Goblin vom Ausguck.
Gilluine stieg die vom Bug hinunter ins Innere des Schiffes, als es kurz vor dem Anlegepier war.
&#8222;Hey, aufwachen!&#8220;, schüttelte sie Spaia an der Schulter, &#8222;Wir sind da!&#8220;
Die Magierin sprang auf. Ein Feuerball entfuhr ihren Händen. Gilluine konnte ihn gerade noch mit ihrer rechten Armschiene durch eine offene Luke ins Meer ablenken Er brachte das Wasser kurz zum Kochen. 
&#8222;Mach das nie wieder!&#8220;, tobte Spaia. 
&#8222;Ruhig, ruhig!&#8220;, besänftigte Gilluine sie, &#8222;Wir sind da.&#8220;
&#8222;Den Aspekten sei Dank.&#8220;, rief die Magierin und stürzte an Deck.
Gilluine hatte selbst viel erlebt, aber die Nerven der Magierin schienen nicht die Besten zu sein. Sie sah wie Spaia den Pier Richtung Festland entlang stürzte. Die Paladin nahm die Zügel der beiden Reittiere, und führte sie an Land. Der Nachtsäbler schien auch wieder froh zu sein Land unter seinen Pfoten zu haben, und knurrte zufrieden. Spaia stand bei einem Händler, und wechselte einige Worte mit ihm.
&#8222;Gut, wir können reiten.&#8220;, nickt sie Gilluine zu, &#8222;Der Weg ist frei.&#8220;
&#8222;Wo müssen wir überhaupt hin?&#8220;, wollte die Paladin wissen.
&#8222;In den äußersten Süden von Tanaris.&#8220;, erklärte die Magierin kurz angebunden.
&#8222;Sollten wir nicht lieber den Greif&#8230;&#8220;, begann Gilluine, sah aber dass diese Frage keinen Zweck hatte, als die Magierin sich auf ihren Nachtsäbler schwang und eilig davon ritt. 
Gilluine fluchte. Mit einem Satz sprang sie auf ihr Pferd und gab ihm die Sporen. Sie brauchte all ihr Paladintraining, um die Magierin wieder einzuholen.
&#8222;Gut, vergessen wir den Greif.&#8220;, rief sie ihr zu, als sie sie eingeholt hatte. 
Gilluine dachte an ihre Garnison, als sie durch die Savanne des Brachlands ritten. Sie hätte schon lange nach den Meldungen schauen sollen, aber der nächste Stützpunkt der Allianz war weit. Hier im Gebiet der Horde würde sie dazu keine Möglichkeit haben, und Theramore war ein Umweg von einigen Tagen.
&#8222;Schau dort!&#8220;, rief Spaia und riss Gilluine aus ihren Überlegungen.
Etwas vor ihnen fuhr ein Wagen die Straße entlang. Einige Nachtelfen, Menschen und Zwerge gingen neben ihn her. Aus seinem Inneren schauten Gnome nach draußen. In etwas Abstand durchstreifte eine große Säbelzahnkatze die Savanne. Sie schien den Tross zu begleiten. Ein wenig hinter der bunten Truppe ritt eine Blutelfe auf einem schwarzen Pferd. Sie hatte ihr Schwert gezogen. Gilluine überlegte nicht lange. Sie trieb ihr Pferd an.
&#8222;Beim Licht!&#8220;, schrie sie.
Die Blutelfe riss die Zügel ihres Pferdes herum, aber machte keine Anstalten Gilluine anzugreifen. Eine Nachtelfe aus dem Troß kam auf Gilluine zugelaufen.
&#8222;Halt!&#8220;, rief sie Gilluine entgegen, &#8222;Nicht!&#8220;
Gilluine war verwirrt. Sie stoppte ihren Angriff.
&#8222;Grüße Söldnerin.&#8220;, sagte sie sanft, &#8222;Wir sind nicht in Gefahr.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber eure Wache hier.&#8220;, wunderte sich die Paladin und deutete mit ihrem Schwert auf die Blutelfe.
&#8222;Sie gewährt uns sicheres Geleit durch das Hordengebiet hier.&#8220;, erklärte die Nachtelfe, &#8222;Wir sind eine kleine Schauspieltruppe und reisen nach Gadgetzan.&#8220;
Spaia kam heran geritten. Die Nachtelfe sah ihren Nachtsäbler erstaunt an.
&#8222;Ein schönes Tier, Mensch.&#8220;, sagte sie kühl zu Spaia.
Diese nickte nur wortlos. 
&#8222;Ihr kommt mir bekannt vor.&#8220;, sagte die Magierin zu der Nachtelfe.
&#8222;Das kann nicht sein.&#8220;, sagte die Elfe unfreundlich.
&#8222;Los, weiter, Gilluine. Wir haben es eilig.&#8220;, sagte Spaia streng.
&#8222;Wir könnten sie nach Gadgetzan begleiten.&#8220;, schlug Gilluine vor.
&#8222;Nein, sie sind zu langsam.&#8220;, erwiderte Spaia sachlich nüchtern.
Gilluine wunderte sich um die plötzliche Hast die Spaia an den Tag legte. Auf der anderen Seite fühlte sie eine eisige Kälte zwischen der Nachtelfe und der Magierin aufsteigen.
Nach einigen Meilen, die sie schweigend ritten, fragte Gilluine die Magierin, &#8222;Was war los? Du kennst diese Nachtelfe doch?&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ich kenne sie.&#8220;, sagte Spaia missmutig, &#8222;Und damit genug.&#8220;
Gilluine kannte Spaia inzwischen gut genug und wusste, wann ein Gespräch zu Ende ist.

Die schmale Schlucht zwischen den schroffen Felswänden der südlichen Bergkette in Tanaris wäre Gilluine sicherlich entgangen. Sie war fast perfekt getarnt. Die Schlucht war gerade breit genug für ein Pferd. Spaias Nachtsäbler schrammte mit seinen breiteren Schultern das ein oder andere Mal am Fels entlang. Der Wind hatte die Schlucht in bizarrster Weise geformt. Das Gestein war unterschiedlich erodiert. Weiße Quarzadern ragten daher manchmal weit aus den weicheren roten Sandstein heraus. Die Schlucht wand sich wie ein Lindwurm durch das Gebirge. Nur ab und zu war hoch oben ein Stückchen Himmel zu sehen. Ein rötliches Licht lies die Schlucht noch irrealer erscheinen. Gilluine war froh als sie vor sich einen hellen Fleck größer werden sah. Sie hatten das Ende der Schlucht erreicht. Vor ihnen lag ein enormer Talkessel. Die Schlucht hatte sie ungefähr auf halber Höhe der umgebenden Berge wieder ans Tageslicht entlassen. Ein schmaler Pfad führte hinab in den mit Sand bedeckten Kesselboden. Gilluine versuchte die andere Seite des Kessels zu finden, aber ihre Sicht reichte nicht aus. In der Mitte des Kessels sah sie einen schwarzen Berg im Dunst der Ferne aufragen.
&#8222;Unser Ziel.&#8220;, sagte Spaia und deutete auf den schwarzen Berg. 
Als sie am Talkessel angelangt waren, schlug Spaia den direkten Weg zu dem Berg ein. Sie trieb ihren Nachtsäbler zu einer Geschwindigkeit an, die Gilluine für nicht möglich gehalten hatte. Ein hoffnungsvoller Glanz lag in den Augen von Spaia.
&#8222;Endlich. Ich hätte viel früher heimkehren sollen.&#8220;, flüsterte sie immer wieder.
Sie ritt wie in Trance. Gilluine sorgte sich langsam um den Gesundheitszustand der Magierin. Der schwarze Berg war nun deutlich sichtbar. Knapp oberhalb der Hälfte des Berges sah er aus, als hätte eine titanische Klaue den Berg aufgerissen. Riesige schwarze Felsbrocken waren unterhalb um den Berg verteilt. Gilluine konnte nun gräuliche Verwitterungen in den glatten schwarzen Felswänden erkennen. 
&#8222;Was?&#8220;, schrie Spaia und hielt ihren Nachtsäbler so abrupt an, dass sie beinahe gestürzt wäre.
Sie sah fassungslos auf den zerstörten Berg. Sie schüttelte den Kopf heftig hin und her.
&#8222;Nein, nein, nein, das darf nicht sein!&#8220;, schluchzte sie, &#8222;Brüder, Schwestern!&#8220;
Gilluine ritt an ihre Seite. Sie wusste nicht was vorging.
&#8222;Spaia? Was ist los?&#8220;, sagte sie sorgenvoll.
&#8222;Das verstehst du nicht.&#8220;, schluckte die Magierin, &#8222;Los, lass uns weiterreiten!&#8220;
Sie trieb ihren Nachtsäbler wieder an. Sie näherten sich den Berg von der unzerstörten Seite.
&#8222;Wir haben Glück im Unglück, dass der Berg auf dieser Seite heil ist.&#8220;, erklärte sie nun wieder gefasst der Paladin.
Gilluine nickte nur stumm. Sie wusste immer noch nicht, was oder wen Spaia hier suchte.
&#8222;Ah, hier!&#8220;, rief Spaia plötzlich, und stieg von ihrem Nachtsäbler.
Gilluine stieg ebenfalls ab. Spaia ging auf einen Punkt zu, an dem Gilluine nichts Besonderes erkennen konnte. 
&#8222;Komm hierher zu mir!&#8220;, befahl die Magierin.
Gilluine stellte sich neben die dunkelhäutige Menschenfrau. Die Magierin begann einen Zauber. Ein rotes Licht hüllte die Beiden ein. Die Umgebung verschwamm und wurde dunkel. Gilluine zwinkerte. Das Licht verschwand. Sie staunte. Sie hatten sich in eine enorme Kammer portiert. Einige Fackeln ließen gespenstische Schatten über die schwarzen Felswände huschen. Das Echo ihrer Schritte hallte.
&#8218;Es muss eine sehr große Halle sein.&#8217;, schlussfolgerte Gilluine überwältigt.
Spaia ging voraus. Etwas regte sich im Dunkeln. Vier Drachlinge kamen auf sie zu gelaufen. Ihre Waffen in Kampfhaltung. Gilluine zog ihr Schwert. Spaia blieb ruhig stehen. Sie rief den Drachlingen etwas in einer Sprache zu, die Gilluine nicht verstand. Sie klang sehr alt. Die Drachlinge kamen nun langsamer näher.
&#8222;Steck dein Schwert ein. Zeige keine Furcht.&#8220;, flüsterte Spaia Gilluine zu.
Zögernd steckte die Paladin ihr Schwert wieder in die Scheide. Die Drachlinge bildeten einen Kreis um sie. Der Anführer sagte etwas zu Spaia. Sie antwortete ihm. Der Drachling schüttelte den Kopf. Spaia redete ihn überzeugend zu. Der Drachling winkte ihr und begann zu gehen.
&#8222;Alles klar.&#8220;, sagte sie, &#8222;Er führt uns zu seinem Herrn.&#8220;
Ihre Stimme war voller Erwartung. Der Drachling führte sie durch ein wahres Labyrinth an Gängen. Vor einem enormen Portal blieb er stehen. Er verschwand durch eine kleine Türe im Portal. Sein Körper zeichnete sich als schwarze Silhouette im Tageslicht ab, das durch die Türe flutete. Spaia und Gilluine folgten ihn. Sie befanden sich auf einer riesigen Terrasse hoch oben fast am Gipfel des Berges. Die Paladin erschrak. 
Vor ihnen lag ein gewaltiger roter Drache. Er hob müde den Kopf. Sein gewaltiger Körper war von Narben übersäht. An einigen Stellen fehlten seinen rubinroten Schuppen. An anderen Stellen seines Körpers waren seine Haut und Schuppen silbrig schimmernd. Diese Stellen konnte Gilluine nicht genau mit ihren Blick fixieren. Sie schienen zu fließen.
&#8222;Wer wagt es hierher zu kommen?&#8220;, donnerte der Drache. 
&#8222;Horuscalestrasz, ich bin es!&#8220;, rief Spaia freudig.
&#8222;Wer bist du Mensch, dass du es wagst mich bei meinen vollen Namen zu anzureden?&#8220;, grimmte der Rote.
&#8222;Schau in meine Augen, dann erkennst du mich.&#8220;, sagte sie dem Drachen zärtlich, und ging auf ihn zu.
Der Drache kam ihr mit seinem riesigen Schädel entgegen. Er schaute ihr mit seinen schwarzen Augen intensiv in die ihren.
&#8222;Das&#8230; das&#8230; kann nicht sein.&#8220;, stotterte er ungläubig.
&#8222;Doch es ist wahr, Wärme meines Lebens.&#8220;, sagte sie und liebkoste seine Schnauze, &#8222;Ich bin es Spaiastraza, deine Gefährtin.&#8220;


----------



## Gilmenel (13. Dezember 2009)

40.	Lösung

„Spaiastraza, Wonne meines Horts“, der rote Drache flüsterte die Worte mit einer Zärtlichkeit, die Gilluine bei dem Leviathan nicht erwartet hätte.
„Ich bin wieder bei dir, mein Geliebter.“, sagte die Magierin und streichelte über den Hals des Drachens.
Horuscal bäumte sich auf. Er spie einen Feuerstoß in die Luft.
„Das kann nicht sein!“, tobte er, „Sie ist schon lange tot!“
Spaia blieb wie vom Donner getroffen stehen. Gilluine lief zu ihr und zerrte sie an ihrer Robe in Richtung der Türe.
„Komm, weg hier!“, rief sie der Magierin zu.
„Lass mich!“, fauchte sie die Paladin an, „Wenn mein Herr meinen Tod wünscht, soll es so sein.“
„Nun ist wirklich nicht der Zeitpunkt für Diskussionen.“, sagte die Paladin am Rande ihrer Geduld.
Gilluine schlug die Magierin bewusstlos, schulterte sie und lief in Richtung der Türe. Der rote Riese wütete ununterbrochen weiter.
Gilluine hatte fast die Türe erreicht, als eine riesige rote Klauenhand ihr den Weg abschnitt.
„Ihr verlasst diesen Ort nicht mehr lebend!“, donnerte es in ihrem Rücken, „Mich in meinen Schmerz zum Narren zuhalten! Sterbt!“ 
Der Drache stand über ihr. Gilluine lies Spaia fallen und zog ihr Zweihandschwert.
„Das werden wir noch sehen!“, forderte sie den Drachen heraus.
Sie machte eine Rolle unter dem Körper des Drachens hindurch und hieb in seinen Schwanzansatz. Horuscal fauchte wild. Sein gewaltiger Schwanz schlug knapp neben Gilluine in den Boden.  Er fuhr herum und breitete seine Flügel aus.  Mit einem Satz war er in der Luft. Gilluine hatte alle Mühe den Feuerstößen die er aussandte auszuweichen. Sie wusste, dass sie den Drachen nur am Boden bekämpfen könnte. Doch bald würde ihre Kraft erschöpft sein, und sie würde Fehler beim Ausweichen machen.
„Halt!“, rief Spaia mit donnernder Stimme.
Ein Lichtblitz traf Horuscal. Er wirkte wie eingefroren. Gilluine ging auf Distanz zu dem Drachen. Spaia stand an der Pforte und hatte eine Schuppe Horuscals in der Hand, die Gilluine mit ihrem ersten Hieb abgetrennt hatte.
„Funken unseres Lebens, du glaubst mir nicht?“, rief sie dem Roten zu, „Das hier soll dir als Beweis dienen.“
Sie nahm die scharfgezackte Schuppe und stieß sie sich mit voller Gewalt in ihre Halsschlagader. Gilluine stockte der Atem. Sie sah bereits das Blut der Magierin fließen, doch die Schuppe drang nicht in das zarte Gewebe ein. In einem weiten Bogen sprang sie aus der Hand der Magierin.
„Nichts von dir kann mich ohne deine Erlaubnis töten, mein Gefährte.“, rief sie dem Drachen zu.
Horuscal erwachte wieder aus seiner Starre. Er landete vor Spaia.
„Du musst es sein.“, schüttelte er den Kopf, „Aber wie ist das möglich?“
„Lass es mich dir erklären.“, sagte die Magierin ruhig.
Horuscal nickte bedächtig. 
„Du hattest mich damals ausgeschickt den Magier zu überwachen.“, begann sie, „Ich folgte ihm bis an den Fuß des Berges Hyjal. Dort sah ich, dass er den Nachtelfen in die Arme laufen würde. Schnell nahm ich ihre Gestalt an, und überzeugte die Kommandantin des Postens, dass er mir ausgeliefert werden sollte. Wie du dir vorstellen kannst, war es nicht leicht die Nachtelfen zu täuschen. Ihre Anführerin war auch misstrauisch und gab mir eine Wache zur Begleitung mit. Kurze Zeit später habe ich die Wache getötet. Dabei überraschte mich aber Aliasan mit einem Fluch, der mich in diese Gestalt verbannte. Einen Bann den niemand mehr aufheben könnte, sagte er damals. Er hätte mich dann auch töten können.“
„Scheinbar tat er es nicht.“, unterbrach sie der Drache, „Aber vielleicht wäre es besser für dich gewesen, Liebe meines Lebens.“
„Ich weis es nicht, Zuversicht unseres Horts.“, fuhr Spaia fort, „Du weist ich war nie gut in magischen Dingen.“
„Nein, das warst du nicht.“, grinste der Drache, „Du warst mehr für den direkten körperlichen Kampf.“
„Ja, aber diese Gestalt hier war zu schwach den Magier zu töten.“, sagte Spaia, „Ich folgte ihm also. Er zeigte Erbarmen und gab mir Kleidung. Wir gingen zusammen zur nächsten Siedlung.“
„Dort hast du ihn dann getötet?“, wollte Horuscal wissen.
„Nein, mein Gebieter.“, schüttelte Spaia den Kopf, „Ich konnte es nicht. Er sorgte gut für mich. Ich folgte ihm daher weiter.“
„Du hättest zu mir zurückkommen sollen, meine Liebe.“, sagte der Drache melancholisch.
„In dieser Gestalt?“, schüttelte Spaia den Kopf, „Nein, ich schämte mich dir so unter die Augen zu treten, Stärke meiner dunklen Tage. Ich hoffte, wenn ich ihn begleiten würde, dann würde ich eines Tages vielleicht den Fluch erfahren, und dann wieder meine normale Gestalt annehmen können. Meine Wissbegierigkeit schmeichelte scheinbar Aliasan, und er nahm mich zum Lehrling.“
„Ein roter Drache als normaler Zauberlehrling?“, lachte Horuscal lauthals, „Das muss amüsant gewesen sein.“
„Ja, war es auch.“, lächelte Spaia, „Meine Fortschritte erstaunten ihn sehr. Aber er vermutete, dass es mit meiner Drachennatur zu tun hatte.“
„Wo ist der Verräter nun?“, sagte Horuscal mit finsterer Miene.
„Tot!“, sagte Spaia bitter, „Er starb vor Kurzen hier in Tanaris.“ 
„Du hast es getan!“, jubelte Horuscal.
Spaia sah verlegen zu Boden.
„Nein, ewige Liebe.“, flüsterte sie, „Ich war es nicht. Ich hätte es nicht gekonnt.“
„Wie das?“, stutze Horuscal wütend.
„Er war alles was ich in dieser Gestalt hatte.“, sagte sie kaum vernehmlich, „Ich wähnte dich für mich verloren, Funke meiner neuen Hoffnung.“
Gilluine stand ruhig an der Türe. Sie verfolgte mit großem Interesse das Gespräch. Sie musste sich aber gestehen, dass sie nur sehr wenig von dem was Spaia und der Drache sich erzählten verstand. Zweifel kamen in ihr auf. Spaia war wohl auch ein Drache in Menschengestalt. Die jüngsten Ereignisse in Sturmwind stiegen in ihren Gedanken auf. Sie fühlte sich irgendwie hintergangen.
„Glaub mir, Essenz meines Lebens. Aliasan war kein schlechter Hochelf.“, hörte Gilluine die Magierin weitererzählen, „Bis er verschwunden ist, war er sehr gut zu mir. Ich habe sehr viel von ihm gelernt.“
„Nun, er ist tot.“, sagte Horuscal,  „Alleine das zählt. Unser Geheimnis ist sicher. Auch wenn das nun bedeutungslos ist, Licht meiner Hoffnung.“

„Das kann ich verstehen, Herr meines Lebens. Ich habe die Zerstörung des Horts gesehen.“, sagte Spaia bitter, “Was ist hier geschehen?“
Horuscal machte nun einen sehr müden und niedergeschlagenen Eindruck. Seine enormen Flügel hingen schlaff nach unten.
„Es war kurz nach dem ich dich verloren wähnte, meine Gefährtin.“, begann der Drache langsam, als wenn er sich nicht an das Vergangene erinnern wollte, „In meinem Kummer zog ich mich zurück. Ich habe dabei meine Wacht vergessen. Leider habe ich auch durch den Verrat des Elfs meinen Kundschafter im Rat verloren. Aus all diesen Gründen konnten sie mich überraschen.“
„Wer wäre so dreist?“, schüttelte Spaia den Kopf.
„Der Rat.“, schnaubte Horuscal verächtlich, „Am Anfang war ich mir nicht sicher. Meine Wachen meldeten Angriffe von silbern glänzenden Drachen.“
„Silberne Drachen?“, wunderte sich Spaia, „Aber einen solchen Schwarm gibt es nicht.“
„Nein, das stimmt. Zumindestens bis zu jenen Zeitpunkt nicht.“, sagte der Rote finster, „Es war auch kein richtiges Silber. Sie hatten eigentlich gar keine richtige Farbe. Nein, diese Drachen sahen aus als wären sie nicht real. Ihre Gestalt verfloß wie Quecksilber. Sie sahen so aus wie ich nun an manchen Stellen.“
Spaia betrachtete die silbrig schimmernden Flecken an Horuscals Körper. Aber so sehr sie sich auch bemühte sie konnte die Stelle nicht richtig mit den Augen fixieren. Sie schienen zu fließen. 
„Woher kommt diese Veränderung?“, wollte Spaia wissen.
„Ich kann es nur vermuten, Spaiastraza.“, antwortete der Drache zögerlich. 
Spaia sah den Roten fragend an. 
„Du verheimlichst mir etwas, Horuscal.“, schüttelte sie ungläubig den Kopf, „Was ist es?“
Der Leviathan blickte verlegen zur Seite.
„Nun…“, murmelte er kaum vernehmlich, „Nun, es wird jetzt keinen Unterschied mehr machen.“
Gilluine hielt es immer noch für klüger sich nicht in die Unterhaltung der beiden Drachen einzumischen. Sie musste wohl oder übel der Drachenmagierin vertrauen. 
‚Ohne sie wird es hier kein Entkommen geben.’, dachte sie niedergeschlagen.
„Erzähl es mir, mein vertrauter Gefährte.“, forderte Spaia den Drachen auf.
„Gut, vielleicht findest du eine Lösung.“, sagte Horuscal fest, „Wie du weist haben alle Ratsmitglieder eine besondere Fähigkeit.“
Spaia nickte stumm. Sie vermutete, dass Horuscal hierzu in Gegenwart von Gilluine nicht mehr sagen würde.
„Diese Fähigkeit hatte vom Anbeginn kein anderer Schwarm.“, erklärte der Rote weiter, „Aber alle Ratsmitglieder der Berherrscher gehören allen Schwärmen an. Es gibt rote, blaue, einige grüne und sogar einen schwarzen Drachen, der aber verschollen ist, im Rat. Hast du dich nie gefragt, wie das zusammenpasst?“
„Doch, das habe ich.“, antwortete Spaia, „Aber ich habe dir voll vertraut, Leiter unseres Schicksals.“
„Das habe ich auch nicht anders von dir erwartet.“, lächelte der Drache, „Aber du hast nicht alles gewusst. Ein Stück Information fehlt dir.“
„Welches?“, wollte Spaia wissen.
„Der Rat hat einen Meister.“, sagte Horuscal knapp, und lies die Worte auf Spaia einwirken.
„Aber ich denke, der Rat hätte alles beschlossen?“, sagte die Magierin irritiert.
„Nein.“, schüttelte Horuscal heftig den Kopf, „Der Rat hat auch nur die Anweisungen des Meisters befolgt.“
„Wer ist er?“, fragte Spaia schnell.
„Ich weis es nicht.“, sagte Horuscal nachdenklich, „Er ist nie persönlich zu den Versammlungen erschienen. Seine Befehle hat er immer nur durch eine magische Sphäre übermittelt, die in der Ratskammer ist.“
„Aber was hat dieser Meister mit den verschiedenen Schwärmen und den Veränderungen zu tun?“, sagte Spaia irritiert.
„Nun, wie du weist hatten wir nie Kontakt zu anderen Roten.“, erklärte Horuscal.
„Das ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, ist der rote Schwarm doch stark dezimiert und in alle Winde verweht.“, dachte Spaia laut.
„Nein, der Grund ist ein anderer.“, stellte der Drache fest, „Wir gehörten nie zum roten Schwarm. Der Meister hat alle Mitglieder des Rates und ihre Untertanen erschaffen. Er hat den anderen Schwärmen geschickt Eier und Jungtiere entwendet. Dies habe ich nach langen Forschungen herausgefunden. Es war auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mich vom Rat und dem Meister abgewandt habe.“

Spaia schaute ihn voller Entsetzen an.
„Wir gehören nicht zu ihnen?“, sagte sie voller Entsetzen.
„Nein, Leben meines Horts, du wärst ihnen gänzlich unbekannt.“, erklärte er ihr, „Du hättest nicht den richtigen Geruch. Wir sind Geschöpfe des Meisters.“
„Ich…“, stotterte Spaia, „Ich…wusste nichts.“
„Nein, es war ein wohl gehütetes Geheimnis.“, sagte Horuscal.
„Der Meister muss sehr mächtig sein.“, sagte Spaia nachdenklich. Ihre Stimme zitterte noch.
„Ja, das muss er wohl sein.“, nickte Horuscal seiner Gefährtin zu, „Es kann nur ein Aspekt sein.“
Spaia schluckte. Gilluine gab ein leises Pfeifen von sich.
‚Die Aspekte?’, dachte sie verwundert, ‚Die Drachen, die Azeroth beschützen sollten. Nun wird es interessant.’
„Ja, ein Aspekt.“, versicherte Horuscal, „Aber welcher?“
Spaia schüttelte nachdenklich den Kopf.
„Ich habe auch keinen Hinweis gefunden.“, sagte Horuscal, „Aber dieser Meister fährt wohl unbeirrt in seinen Plänen fort. Die Auswirkungen kannst du sehen. Scheinbar haben alle Ratsmitglieder und ihre Untertanen eine Metamorphose durchgemacht. Sie tauschten ihre Farbe gegen dieses Silber. Deshalb wusste ich auch nicht sofort wer mich angreift. Aber als ich ihre Stimme vernahm war es mir klar.“
„Aber du hast dich nicht verwandelt, Horuscalestrasz.“, sagte Spaia.
„Nein, zumindest nicht ganz.“, nickte der Rote, „Nur hier und da habe ich silbrige Stellen. Warum ich aber nicht betroffen bin, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Du siehst es gibt viel zu klären.“
„Wichtig ist nur das du lebst, ewige Liebe.“, sagte Spaia sanft, „Alles andere wird sich finden.“
„Ja, aber es war denkbar knapp, Stern meines Himmels.“, sagte der Rote, „Viele meiner Untertanen sind bei der Verteidigung des Horts gefallen. Unser Überleben verdanken wir einzig der Tatsache, dass sich unsere Angreifer nach ihren zahlreichen Verlusten zurückgezogen haben. Aber ich fürchte sie werden wiederkommen.“
„Dann werden wir sie gebührend empfangen, mein Leben.“, sagte Spaia kämpferisch und schleuderte einen Feuerball gegen den Berg.
 „Immer noch die alte Kämpferin, Spaiastraza?“, lachte Horuscal laut auf, „Doch all deine Macht wird dir nichts gegen diesen neuen irrealen Schwarm nützen.“
„Das werden wir sehen.“, knurrte Spaia.

„Es ist aussichtslos. Ich habe hier nur noch wenige, die den Hort verteidigen können. Viele sind gefallen, und die die überlebten, wurden von der Metamorphose betroffen. Sie stellten sich gegen uns. Es fiel uns nicht leicht sie alle zu töten.“, schüttelte Horuscal traurig den Kopf, „Nein, dieser Hort ist dem Untergang geweiht.“
„Dann verlass ihn!“, forderte ihn Spaia inbrünstig auf.
„Licht meines Lebens, das geht nicht.“, resignierte der Rote, „Sie würden mich überall finden.“
„Es gäbe eine Lösung.“, sagte Spaia bitter nach einigem Nachdenken.
„Welche?“, fragte Horuscal überrascht.
„Wie du siehst bin ich von den Veränderungen überhaupt nicht betroffen.“, erklärte Spaia zögerlich, da sie wusste das Horuscal ihr Plan nicht gefallen würde, „Vermutlich schützt mich meine momentane Gestalt.“
„Das wäre möglich.“, dachte Horuscal nach, „Aber du warst auch weit vom Hort entfernt. Außerdem haben es einige deiner jüngeren Brüder versucht in anderer Gestalt zu fliehen. Als die Metamorphose bei ihnen einsetzte, verwandelten sie sich automatisch zurück.“
„Der Fluch!“, entfuhr es Spaia. Die Erkenntnis traf sie wie ein Blitz.
„Das muss es sei.“, sagte sie kopfnickend, „Ich kann mich ja nicht zurückverwandeln. Der Fluch verhindert dies.“
Horuscal sah sie entsetzt an.
„Spaiastraza!“, sagte er ernst, „Glaubst du wirklich, dass ich mich freiwillig in einem so schwachen Geschöpf für immer verstecken könnte?“
Spaia sah den großen Leviathan liebevoll an.
„Ja, mein Ein und Alles.“, sagte sie zärtlich, „Tue es für unsere Liebe.“
Horuscal wendete seinen Blick von ihr ab.
„Es wäre eine Lösung.“, flüsterte er, „Für uns.“
Er drehte sich abrupt Spaia zu.
„Gut, du kennst die Worte?“, fragte er.
„Ja, ich kenne sie.“, bestätigte Spaia.
„Dann sage sie mir ohne das Beschwörungsritual.“, bat der Drache.
Spaia sagte einige Worte in einer fremden Sprache.
„Ja, der Fluch der Verbannung von Kal’Minéi.“, nickte Horuscal nachdenklich. „Ich kenne ihn.“
Er senkte niedergeschlagen den Kopf.
„Aliasan hatte recht, es gibt keine Umkehrung, die er hätte kennen können.“, sagte er leise.
„Es gibt eine?“, fragte Spaia erstaunt.
„Ja, und wenn wir den Fluch auf mich anwenden, ist dir ein Zurück für immer versperrt.“, sagte der Rote bitter, „Aliasan konnte es nicht wissen, dass mich dieser Fluch so hart treffen würde.“
„Das Opfer bringe ich gerne für dich, Liebster.“, sagte Spaia ohne zu zögern.
„Wir müssten bis an das Ende unserer Tage in diesen Gestalten leben.“, resignierte der Rote.
„Das nehme ich mit dir zusammen gerne in Kauf, Gefährte meines Leben. Aber was hat das Zurück eigentlich mit dir zu tun?“, wollte Spaia nun wissen.
„Der Fluch kann durch einen Gegentrank aufgehoben werden.“, erklärte Horuscal nachdenklich, „Die wichtigste Zutat ist das Herz des Gefährten des Verfluchten.“
Spaia sah ihn mit weit aufgerissenen entsetzten Augen an.
„Dann ist der Weg mir jetzt schon verschlossen, mein Gefährte.“, sagte sie ruhig zu Horuscal, „Denn dieses Opfer würde ich nie zulassen.“
„Verzeiht, wenn ich mich einmische.“, sagte Gilluine plötzlich, „Es wäre auch sinnlos, wenn Spaia sich wieder zurückverwandeln würde. So wie ich es verstanden habe, würdest sie dann über kurz oder lang von der Metamorphose betroffen sein. Es ist besser sie bleibt so, wie sie nun ist. Was euch betrifft, Horuscal, so finde ich es wichtig, dass ihr euren Kampf mit allen Mitteln fortsetzt, und wenn ihr eure Drachengestalt aufgeben müsst.“
 „Ja, ihr habt Recht, Mensch!“, donnerte die Stimme Horuscals machtvoll, „Der Rat und sein Meister müssen um jeden Preis gestoppt werden! Es darf keine weiteren Änderung der Realität geben!“


----------



## Gilmenel (13. Dezember 2009)

41.	Flucht

Horuscal hatte sich entschieden. Sein Hort würde weiterkämpfen, auch wenn es einen herben Verlust bedeutete. Es war aber der einzige Weg. Sein Wissen sollte nicht verloren gehen, und die drohende Metamorphose durfte ihn nicht behindern. Er hatte alle seine verbliebenen Untertanen in die große Halle beordert. Die Pracht die Aliasan dort noch überwältigt, hatte war Vergangenheit. Vor dem nun rissigen Rubinpodest Horuscals standen ein paar Dutzend Drachlinge und eine Hand voll Drachen. Spaia stand neben Horuscal auf dem Podest. Ihre winzige Gestalt verschwand fast neben der Größe des roten Leviathans. Sie musterte den versammelten Hort. Wenn sie genau hinschaute so waren viele von ihnen bereits nicht mehr von rein roter Farbe. 
„Drachen, Drachlinge!“, richtete er seine Stimme an die Versammelten, „Freude und Leid sind über mich gekommen. Freude, da meine Gefährtin Spaiastraza zu uns zurückgekehrt ist. Leid, weil sie mir gezeigt hat, dass ein großes Opfer gebracht werden muss, um unseren Kampf gegen die Silbernen des Rats fortzusetzen!“
Horuscal bemerkte, dass einige der Drachen Spaia argwöhnisch betrachteten.
„Ich habe unumstößliche Beweise, dass dies Spaiastraza ist.“, donnerte er den Zweiflern entgegen.
Er spuckte zur Erinnerung, wer hier der Herr ist, einen mächtigen Feuerstoß durch die Halle. Dieser verfehlte die Köpfe der Drachen nur um wenige Meter. Gilluine betrachtete das Schauspiel von der Seite der Halle. Der Feuerstoß Horuscal hatte ihr jetzt die gesamte beeindruckende Größe der Halle gezeigt.
„Bald wird der Rat uns wieder angreifen, und wir werden besiegt werden. Wir müssen diesen Hort verlassen. Sie werden uns allerdings suchen. Doch auch wenn sie uns nicht finden werden, so wird doch die Metamorphose unser Schicksal besiegeln. Das können wir nicht zulassen. Daher müssen wir diese stoppen. Hierzu gibt es nur einen unwiderrufbaren Weg. Ich werde mich in ein anderes Wesen verwandeln, einen Menschen. Spaiastraza wird dann einen Fluch über mich sprechen, der mir eine Rückverwandlung unmöglich macht. Damit habe ich meine Drachengestalt verloren, aber ich bin vor der Metamorphose geschützt. Mein Kampf kann dann weitergehen!“, rief er der Versammlung zu, „Ich werde dieses Opfer bringen! Ich fordere euch auf es mir gleich zu tun!“
Ein Raunen ging durch die Versammlung.
„Ändert nun eure Gestalt, wenn ihr an meiner Seite weiterkämpfen möchtet!“, rief er ihnen auffordernd zu.
Gilluine betrachtete das sich ihr bietende Schauspiel mit Widerwillen.
‚Noch mehr getarnte Drachen!’, dachte sie.
Wo vor kurzen noch rote schuppige Körper standen, sah sie nun eine bunte Sammlung aller Rassen Azeroths. Es waren Menschen, Zwerge, Nachtelfen, Orks, Tauren, Hochelfen und sogar einige Gnome zu sehen. Auf den Rubinpodest stand Horuscal. Seine menschliche Gestalt glich einem mächtigen König. Kraftvoll und majestätisch stand er hoch erhobenen Hauptes vor seinen Untertanen.
„Spaiastraza!“, forderte er die Magierin auf, „Tu es!“
Spaia richtete ihren Stab auf ihn. Ein lila Licht hüllte Horuscal ein. Sie sprach die Beschwörungsworte. Horuscal lies einen lauten Seufzer hören.
„Nun alle anderen!“, rief er ihr zu.
Einen nach dem anderen traf Spaias Fluchstrahl.
„Es ist vollbracht, unser Gebieter.“, sagte sie geschwächt von der Anstrengung.
„Nun zieht euch zurück, und trefft die Vorbereitungen den Hort zu verlassen.“, befahl Horuscal.
Die Versammlung löste sich auf. Die ehemaligen Drachen verließen die Höhle.

Horuscal empfing Spaia und Gilluine in seiner ehemaligen Privathöhle. 
„Nun, es scheint mir hier jetzt alles eine Nummer zu groß zu sein.“, scherzte Horuscal gequält, als er die große Kaverne betrachtete. 
Er drehte sich zu den beiden Frauen um. Er hatte sich in eine prachtvolle rubinrote Robe gekleidet. An seinen goldbestickten Gürtel hatte er ein eindrucksvolles Schwert befestigt. Seine Klinge sah wie eine Drachenflamme aus. Auf seinem feuerroten Haaren trug er eine goldene Krone, die aus verschlungenen Drachen mit Rubinen als Augen gebildet war.
„Was nun, meine wieder gewonnene Gefährtin?“, fragte er die Magierin.
„Das vermagst nur du zu entscheiden, mein König.“, sagte sie.
„Eine Sache wüsste ich vorher noch gerne von dir.“, sagte Horuscal stirnerunzelnd, „Warum bist du und diese Paladin zu mir gekommen?“
„Ich habe gehofft du könntest uns helfen.“, sagte die Magierin verlegen.
„Helfen? Wobei?“, wunderte sich Horuscal.
„Die Paladin suchte mich auf, um meine Hilfe zu erbeten.“, erklärte Spaia, „Sie musste einen Drachen finden. Aber vielleicht sollte dir Gilluine selbst die Geschichte erzählen.“
Gilluine hatte sich in einiger Entfernung auf den Boden gesetzt. Sie stand auf und trat zu den beiden ehemaligen Drachen. Sie erzählte Horuscal, von den Ereignissen in Sturmwind und ihrem Auftrag.
„Hm, Onyxia.“, murmelte Horuscal.
„Ja, sie.“, zischte Spaia.
„Aber wieso hilfst du ihr dabei, Wonne meines Lebens?“, sagte er mit einem ernsten Blick zu Spaia.
„Pracht unseres Horts…“, begann Spaia und zögerte.
Horuscals Blicke bohrten sich fragend in die Magierin.
„Das ist eine lange Geschichte.“, seufzte sie.
„Ich will sie hören. Ich denke die Zeit haben wir noch.“, beharrte Horuscal.
„Ich habe dir schon erzählt, mein wundervoller Gefährte, dass Aliasan mich mit sich nahm.“, begann sie zu erzählen, „Er war wirklich sehr gut zu mir. Über all die vielen Jahre, wo ich fern deiner Liebe war, habe ich mich ihn geöffnet. Zuerst war ich nur sein Lehrling. Doch schon bald seine Assistentin und Vertraute. Da aber mein Herz nur dir gehörte, blieb meine Lust nach Nähe unbefriedigt. Aber  Aliasan fühlte meine Leere. Er versuchte mich immer zu trösten, obwohl es sein Werk war, dass mich verdammte.“
„Wärst du doch nur früher zurückgekehrt, meine Liebste.“, seufzte Horuscal mit einem Schulterzucken.
„Ja, mein Leben, und dann?“, sagte Spaia verzweifelt, „Als Mensch ständig hier unter Drachen zu leben, und zu wissen nie wieder einer sein zu können? Nein, diese Qual wäre zu groß gewesen.“
Horuscal blickte seinen Körper an und nickte zustimmend den Kopf, „Ja, das verstehe ich nun.“
„Deshalb suchte ich Halt bei dem einzigen Wesen, dass ich gut kannte.“, erzählte Spaia weiter ihre Stimme klang traurig, „Dann, eines Tages, erzählte mir Aliasan, warum er damals in Xeromantius’ Dienste getreten war. Er wollte Informationen über einen Drachen. Er nannte ihn Locutian.“
„Locutian?“, sagte Horuscal überrascht, „Was wusste er von diesem Locutian?“
„Sagt dir der Name etwas, Geliebter?“, fragte Spaia nach.
„Ja, Spaiastraza.“, bestätigte ihr Horuscal, „Er war ein Mitglied des Rates. Er war der einzige Drache im Rat der dem schwarzen Schwarm anzugehören schien, bevor er plötzlich verschwand.“
„Dem schwarzen Schwarm von Todesschwinge?“, sagte Spaia leise.
„Ja.“, bestätigte Horuscal knapp in Spaias Richtung. Er deutete mit einem Kopfschüttel auf Gilluine. Es schien so, als würde er ihr diese Information vorenthalten wollen.
„Hm.“, wunderte sich Spaia, „Das könnte die Verbindung sein.“
„Wie meinst du das?“, wollte Horuscal wissen, „Was wusste der Elf?“
„Aliasan hörte bevor er zu Xeromantius kam von Locutian.“, erzählte Spaia weiter, „Er hatte Berichte von unglaublichen Fähigkeiten des Drachens gehört, und wollte diesen auf den Grund gehen. Doch innere Unstimmigkeiten innerhalb des Rats der Kirin Tor hielten ihn von einer direkten Untersuchung ab. Er hatte jedoch einige spärliche Informationen über Locutian und seine Äußerungen. Deshalb machte er sich auf die Suche nach anderen Drachen, die die Fähigkeiten Locutians hatten.“
„Was für ein scharfer Verstand.“, wunderte sich Horuscal, „Nur auf Grund von Indizien zu Xeromantius zu finden.“
„Ja, Aliasan war sehr klug und gebildet.“, sagte Spaia traurig, „Er fand also Xeromantius. Die weiteren Ereignisse sind dir bekannt, mein Trost.“
„Ja.“, nickte Horuscal, „Aber was passierte danach?“
„Wir begaben uns auf eine lange Reise durch Kalimdor und später durch Azeroth.“, erzählte Spaia weiter, „Schließlich lies wir uns in einem einsamen versteckten Haus nieder, das Aliasan als Zuflucht vorbereitet hatte. Es lag zwischen Karazhan und Sturmwind im Dämmerwald. Er meinte es sei ideal für seine Studien, da es auf der gewaltigen Leylinie lag, die das magieerfüllte Karazhan mit der Kathedrale des Lichts verband.“
„Ich staune immer mehr über den Elf.“, sagte Horuscal, „Kein Wunder, dass er mich überlisten konnte.“
Spaia nahm Horuscal zärtlich bei den Händen.
„Ja, er war außergewöhnlich. Aber du bist es auch, Größe unseres Horts.“, schmeichelte sie ihn.
Sie hauchte ihm einen Kuss auf die Wange. Der einst mächtige Drache errötete.
„Ich muss noch viel über Menschen lernen.“, sagte er schüchtern.

„Aber nun weiter, Spaiastraza.“, sagte Horuscal und riss sich von ihr los.
„Wie du wünscht, Liebster.“, fuhr Spaia fort, „Eines Tages kam Aliasan zu mir und sagte, dass er Locutian gefunden hätte. Er stellte eine Söldnertruppe zusammen. Sie sollte nur zu unserem Schutz dienen, damit er den Drachen in Ruhe erforschen könnte. Wir reisten in das Gebiet, in dem sich Locutian aufhielt. Zuerst verliefen die Studien friedfertig. Wir hielten Abstand, und Locutian bemerkte uns nicht. Doch eines Tages kam ihn einer der Söldner auf der Jagd zu nahe. Er griff an. Noch bevor Aliasan oder ich eingreifen konnte, stürmten alle Söldner auf den Drachen um ihren Kameraden zu helfen. Locutian fiel.“
Ein langer Seufzer entfuhr Horuscal, „Ein trauriges Ende.“
„Ja, aber er war bereits vorher nicht mehr Herr seines Geistes.“, erklärte Spaia, „Er war hoffnungslos verrückt. Das konnten wir in den Tagen vorher beobachten. Es war vielleicht eine Erlösung für ihn.“
„Ich wunder mich…“, begann Horuscal.
„Was, mein Gebieter?“, sagte Spaia.
„Nichts, nichts. Vielleicht ist es nur ein Zufall.“, wiegelte er ab.
„Wie du meinst.“, nickte Spaia verständig, „Aliasan nahm die Essenz des Schwarzen und die Schuppe an sich. Die Leiche Locutians lies er würdevoll verbrennen. Sie sollte nicht der Fraß der Aasgeier werden.“
„Immerhin wusste er Drachen zu ehren.“, nickte Horuscal.
„Ja, er war sehr kultiviert.“, stimmte Spaia zu, „Als wir wieder zurück in unserem Haus waren, begann Aliasan mit der Schuppe und der Essenz zu experimentieren. Er benötigte aber eine seltene Reagenz uns schickte mich auf die Suche nach dieser.“
Spaia stockte. Tränen begannen ihre Wangen herunterzulaufen. 
„Meine einzige Gefährtin, was ist mit dir?“, sorget sich Aliasan.
Spaia wischte die Tränen mit den Ärmeln ihrer Robe ab.
„Sorge dich nicht, Trost meiner Tränen.“, beruhigte sie ihn, „Es ist nur eine dumme menschliche Gefühlsreaktion.“
Horuscal nickte verständnisvoll.
„Als ich von meiner Reise zurückkam, fand ich unser Haus zerstört vor.“, fuhr die Magierin mit ihrer Erzählung fort, „Ich erkannte sofort an den Kampfspuren, dass es Drachen gewesen sein mussten. Von Aliasan war nichts zu sehen. Ich wähnte ihn tot.“
„War er es nicht?“, warf Horuscal ein.
„Nein, wie ich später erfuhr, konnte er sich wegteleportieren.“, erklärte Spaia, „Doch irgendwas ging schief. Er wurde in eine andere Welt portiert.“
„Eine andere Welt?“, stutzte Horuscal, „Die Scherbenwelt? Wie kam er zurück?“
„Nein, er nannte sie Mittelerde.“, sagte Spaia, „Er konnte mit Hilfe eines mächtigen Zauberers von dort zurückkehren, erklärte er mir, als wir uns nach seiner Rückkehr zufällig in den Pestländern trafen. Er war gerade mit seiner Tochter unterwegs nach Silbermond. Verzeih mir mein Einziger, aber die Abenteuer Aliasans in Mittelerde würden zu lange zum Erzählen dauern.“
„Gut, dann nur das, was nach seiner Rückkehr geschah, Spaiastraza.“, stimmte Horuscal ihr zu.
„Er lies sich für einige Zeit in Silbermond nieder.“, erzählte sie weiter, „Wir unterhielten eine lose Korrespondenz. Eines Tages schrieb er, dass er nach Tanaris gehen müsste, um Nachforschungen anzustellen. Ich vermutete, dass er unterwegs zu dir war, Geliebter.“
„Nein, er war nicht hier.“, schüttelte Horuscal den Kopf.
„Ja, er wurde vorher getötet.“, sagte Spaia und lies den Kopf hängen.
„Wer hat ihn getötet?“, wollte Horuscal wissen.
„Onyxia!“, flüsterte Spaia.

Horuscal wog die Informationen Spaias lange ab. Er sinnierte so tief, das Gilluine den Eindruck hatte er hätte das Bewusstsein verloren.  Sie verstand sowieso nur sehr wenig von dem, was die beiden Drachen sich zu erzählen hatten, aber nun wusste sie den Grund warum Spaia auch hinter Onyxia her war. Sie konnte Spaia sogar verstehen.
‚Vermutlich wäre ich auch auf Rache aus, wenn jemand meinen Mentor Fingolf Darnwacht ermordet hätte.’, dachte sie kühl.
Spaia betrat die Höhle wieder. Sie hatte etwas Fleisch, Brot und einen Krug Wasser in der Hand.
„Viel ist es nicht.“, sagte sie, als sie Gilluine etwas davon abgab, „Ein Drachenhort ist kein Gasthaus.“
Gilluine besah sich das Dargebotene. Ihr Hunger diktierte ihr, nicht allzu wählerisch zu sein. Sie nahm das Essen mit einem kurzen Dank an. Mit vorsichtigen Bissen begann sie zu essen.
„Danke.“, nickte sie Spaia zu, „Schmeckt nicht ganz so übel wie es ausschaut.“
„Es mag alles ein Zufall sein.“, murmelte Horuscal plötzlich, „Aber wir müssen es untersuchen.“
„Was haben deine Überlegungen ergeben, mein Gefährte.“, wollte Spaia wissen.
„Nun, es kann purer Zufall gewesen sein, dass ein schwarzer Drache ihn tötete.“, erklärte er, „Doch glaube ich nicht daran. Onyxia musste einen Grund gehabt haben.“
„Welcher hätte das sein können?“, fragte Spaia ihn.
„Es gäbe zwei Gründe.“, fuhr Horuscal fort, „Der einfachste wäre, dass Onyxia einfach nur vom Tot eines schwarzen Drachens erfahren hatte, und sich dafür an Aliasan rächen wollte. Die bei weiten konsequentenreichere wäre, dass Onyxia und ihr Bruder in Verbindung mit dem Rat und seinem Meister gebracht werden könnten.“
„Du meinst To…“, fing Spaia an, aber Horuscal schüttelte schnell den Kopf. Sie schwieg.
„Ja, das wäre die schlimmste Annahme.“, sagte Horuscal leise, „Doch wie …“
Eine Nachtelfe in Kriegerrüstung kam in die Kammer gestürzt.
„Herr! Wir werden angegriffen!“, sagte die Elfe.
„Ich habe befürchtet, dass wir wenig Zeit haben.“, murmelte Horuscal, „Aber dass es so wenig wäre, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Nun ist alles aus.“
Er machte einen geknickten Eidruck. Aber als er sah, wie kämpferisch ihn die Elfe und die beiden Menschen ansahen, erwachte sein eigener Kampfgeist erneut. Er richtete sich majestätisch auf, wie ein König der mit seinen Truppen in die Schlacht zieht. 
„Wie ist die Lage, Kerthorestresza?“, wollte Horuscal wissen.
„Der Feind ist in der offenen Flanke des Berges gelandet.“, erklärte die Nachtelfe, „Wir haben uns alle zurückgezogen, weil wir ihnen sicherlich dort keinen Widerstand hätten leisten können. Der gesamte Hort ist vor euren Gemächern in Stellung gegangen. Wir werden euch verteidigen bis zum Tot, mein Gebieter.“
„Sie wollen einen Kampf?“, rief Gilluine plötzlich, „Fein! Den sollen sie bekommen!“
Spaia und Horuscal schauten die Paladin beide fragend an.
„Nicht so schnell, Kommandantin.“, hielt sie Horuscal auf, „Eure Mut ehrt euch, doch es wäre ein sinnloses Opfer. Wir müssen die Verteidigung sorgfältig planen.“
„Ja, du hast Recht, Wissen des Horts.“, pflichtete ihn Spaia zu, „Sie wäre nur ein Opfer. Aber verzeih, dass ich dir nicht zustimme, dass wir uns hier verteidigen. Es ist besser zu fliehen.“
„Du hast einen Plan, Klügste meines Horts?“, sah sie Horuscal fragend an.
„Naja, ich bin nicht umsonst Magierin.“, lachte Spaia, „Und Aliasan war einer der besten Lehrer die die Kirin Tor besaßen. Los, lass alle hierher kommen. Ich porte uns alle außer Gefahr.“
„Kerthor, du hast es gehört.“, befahl er der Nachtelfe, „Bring den Hort hierher!“
„Es sei, wie ihr es wünscht, mein Lord.“, nickte die Elfe und verlies die Kammer.
Spaia begann den Zauber für das Portal zu wirken. 
„Ich hoffe ich kann uns an einen neutralen Ort bringen.“, flüsterte sie unter der Anstrengung, „Der Hort beherbergt nun viele in Azeroth verfeindete Rassen.“
Durch den Eingang zur Privathöhle Horuscals strömte nun der gesamte verbliebene Hort.
„Schnell, durch das Portal!“, befahl Horuscal.
Einer nach dem anderen durchschritt das Portal, in dem eine kleine Siedlung aus runden weißen Lehmhütten zu sehen war. Gilluine schloss sich ihnen an. 
„Geh, mein Liebster.“, sagte Spaia schwach, „Ich folge dir.“
Horuscal nickte stumm, und durchschritt das Portal. Spaia brach den Zauber ab. Vom Gang her hörte sie bereits flüsternde Stimmen. 
‚Ich muss sie auf eine falsche Fährte lenken.’, dachte sie.
Sie wirkte einen Gegenzauber auf das Portal. Es begann sich zu schließen. Mit ihren letzten Manavorräte öffnete sie ein weiteres Portal. Eine karge Hügellandschaft war darin zu erkennen. Das erste Portal war nun fast zu klein, als dass sie aufrecht hindurch gehen hätte können. Mit einem Sprung hechtete sie in das verschwindende Portal. Ihr wurde schwarz vor Augen.


----------



## Gilmenel (13. Dezember 2009)

42.	Hass

Sie versuchte nicht an die vergangenen Geschehnisse zu denken. Zulange hatte sie um den Verlust bereits getrauert. Nachdenklich ging sie durch das verwüstete und verpestete Land. Wo früher die prachtvollen Wälder und Parklandschaften von Quel’Thalas waren, gab es nur noch Fäulnis und Tod. Lange hatte sie überlegt, was sie als Nächstes tun sollte. Nichts konnte sie nun mehr zur Eile antreiben. Da sie ohnehin vollkommen ihrer jetzigen Situation hilflos ausgeliefert war, und keinen Ausweg daraus sah. Trotzdem hatte sie sich etwas vorgenommen. Sie wollte Quel’Thalas und Silbermond nach Überresten der einstmaligen Hochkultur der Elfen absuchen. Sie konnte es sich aber nicht erklären, warum es sie dorthin zog. Sie hatte nie eine besondere Verbindung zu den Bewohnern dort aufbauen können. Aber es war dem Begriff Heimat am nächsten. Trotzdem traf sie die Verwüstung Silbermonds, die sie sah, wie ein Schock. Nichts war mehr übrig von den prachtvollen weißen Bauten und ihren grazilen Türmen, außer einem traurigen und düsteren Haufen Schutt und Asche.
Von der Nordspitze Quel’Thalas blickte sie nun über das Meer. Die Halbinsel mit den Sonnenbrunnen leuchtete nicht mehr. Von der Höhe eines Kliffs sah sie auf den gewaltigen Krater hinüber, der einst die arkane Kraftquelle der Hochelfen war. Sie fröstelte. Es war ein Gefühl, das sie eigentlich gar nicht besitzen sollte, doch war der Geist vielleicht stärker, als das Fleisch, das sie nicht mehr besaß. Sie sah ihre Hände bei dem Anblick zittern. Sie waren zwar nur Schemen ihrer ehemaligen zarten Hände mit ihren eleganten feingliedrigen Fingern, aber sie erkannte sie als ihre. Es war auch eine Verbesserung wieder einen Körper zu sehen. Nachdem ihr Geist nicht mehr in ihren Körper zurück konnte, trifftete sie lange als lose zusammenhängende Gedanken durch die Welt. Allmählich aber nahmen die Gedanken eine Gestalt an. Ihr Geist diktierte die Form. Es überraschte sie daher nicht, dass sie eines Tages wie ein Schemen ihres einstigen Körper durch die Lande von Quel’Thalas ging. 
Sie wandte sich von der zerstörten Insel des Sonnenbrunnens ab, und lies sich die Klippe hinab zum Strand fallen.
‚Ein Vorteil wenn man ein Geist ist.’, dachte sie, ‚Man muss nicht auf Verletzungen achten’
Sie ging den Strand in Richtung Südosten entlang. Sie zog es vor am Strand entlang zu gehen. Die Verwüstungen wären dann nur auf der einen Seite. Auf der anderen Seite sprach ihr das Meer mit seiner Kraft und scheinbaren Unendlichkeit Mut zu. Sie wäre gerne eingetaucht in die sanfte Umarmung der Wellen, aber ihr Geistkörper lies ein Untertauchen nur sehr mühsam zu. Daher wandelte sie meistens über den Wassern. 

Der Tag ging zu Ende. Die Sonne versank als große rot flimmernde Scheibe im Meer. Ihr Geistkörper benötigte weder Schlaf noch Nahrung. Den Ablauf der Zeit nahm sie nur noch nebensächlich wahr.  Sie ging weiter den Strand entlang. Sie überquerte die Mündung des Elrendars. Die Nacht war finster und mondlos, doch die Schatten der Nacht stellten für sie keine Gefahr mehr dar. Als der Morgen dämmerte blieb sie plötzlich stehen. Vor ihr erhob sich ein mehr als vertrauter Anblick. Wie durch ein Wunder war der Windläuferturm, der sich an die Steilküste vor ihr anschmiegte, fast unbeschädigt. Die Horden der Geißel hatten ihn wohl geplündert, da sie vor sich allerlei Mobiliar und sonstigen Wohnrat wüst am Strand liegen sehen konnte, aber das Bauwerk selbst machte einen intakten Eindruck. Sie zögerte. Erinnerungen stiegen in ihr auf. Es waren Erinnerungen an die schönen Tage, die sie hier verbracht hatte. Sie ging langsam auf den Turm zu. Sie erstarrte. Etwas bewegte sich auf den Plattformen und Verbindungsstegen des Turms. Sie konnte es aus dieser Entfernung nur undeutlich sehen, aber es schienen humanoide Wesen zu sein.
‚Bis jetzt habe ich kein Wesen gesehen.’, überlegte sie.
Es war ihr gleich nach den traumatischen Ereignissen um ihren Tot aufgefallen. Wo es vorher noch von Kriegern und Ghuls der Geisel wimmelte, sah sie nur noch leere Straßen und Plätze. Ab und zu bildete sich ein Schemen wahrzunehmen. Doch waren diese verschwommen und unklar. Sie verließ Stratholm damals so schnell sie es konnte, und machte sich auf den Weg nach Quel’Thalas. Doch nun sah sie eindeutig humanoide Wesen auf dem Turm. Ihre Neugier siegte, über das beklemmende Gefühl, dass in ihr aufwogte.
Sie verlies den Strand und ging durch die Dünen in Richtung des Pfades, der die Steilküste hinauf zum Eingang des Windläuferturmes führte. Sie sah die skelletierten Überreste gefallener Waldläufer. Einige mussten es wohl bis hierher geschafft haben.
‚Vielleicht hofften sie, dass der Turm ihnen Schutz bieten würde.’, dachte sie bitter, und verbeugte sich vor den Gefallenen.
Sie folgte dem steilen Pfad zum Eingangstor. Das Tor und sein Inneres wiesen deutlich Kampfspuren auf. Sie sah weitere gefallene Waldläufer. Sie trat durch das Tor auf die obere Plattform. Sie erschrak. Vor ihr schwebten geisterhafte Gestalten. Sie sahen wie gequälte Zerrbilder von Hochelfen aus.  Die Haare standen wild vom Kopf ab. Ihre Gesichter waren eine einzige Maske von Zorn und Hass. Die Hände endeten in langen krallenbewehrten Fingern. Sie trugen Gewandfetzen, die um den geisterhaften Körper wehten. Sie konnte keine Füße an den Körpern erkennen.
Sie ging zögernd weiter, um sich eine der Gestalten näher zu betrachten. Da hörte sie hinter sich ein wildes Zischen. Sie fuhr herum. Eine der Gestalten hatte sich ihr in ihrem Rücken genähert. Sie kam eindeutig auf sie zu. Sie musste sie sehen können. Instinktiv wich sie dem Angriff aus. Die Krallenhand der  Geisterelfe verfehlte sie nur knapp. Die Gestalt gab einen schrillen Schrei von sich.  ‚Sie sehen mich und ich kann sie hören.’, dachte sie überrascht.
Weitere Gestalten schwebten auf sie zu. Sie ging in Verteidigungshaltung. Die Gestalten umzingelten sie. Eine nach der anderen hieb auf sie ein, doch sehr zu ihrer Überraschung fuhren die scharfen Krallen ereignislos durch sie hindurch. 
‚Ich muss versuchen mit ihnen zu sprechen.’, dachte sie, ‚Ich werde es versuchen.’
Sie bemühte sich Worte zu sagen. Aber genauso wie ihre Geisterhände keine realen Gegenstände bewegen konnten, so vermochte ihr Mund auch nicht die Luft für die Worte zu bewegen.
‚Es muss gehen.’, dachte sie angestrengt, ‚Ich höre sie ja auch. Wenn ich nur denken könnte.’
Ein Gedankenblitz durchzog sie.
‚Vielleicht hilft es, wenn ich mir denke zu sprechen.’, kam es ihr in den Sinn.
Sie konzentrierte sich, so gut sie es im Ansturm der wüteten Gestalten konnte.
„Hal… tet… ein!“, sagte sie mühsam.
Die Geisterelfen stoppten ihren Angriff. Sie blickten sich untereinander an. Eine kam auf sie zu.
„Wer bist du, dass du uns befiehlst?“, sagte die Gestalt mit einer tonlosen hohlen Stimme.
„Ich bin … war … Gilmenel Mindmaker, persönliche Adjutantin von Sylvanas Windläufer.“, sagte Gilmenels Geist.
„Du dienst unserer Herrin?“, sagte die Gestalt erstaunt, „Aber du bist keine von uns?“
‚Herrin?’, dachte Gilmenel und erinnerte sich zurück an ihre Begegnung mit der Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer. Diese Gestalten hatten eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mir der Banshee.
„Ja, ich diene ihr.“, sagte sie und dachte für sich, ‚Aber auf eine andere Weise als du denkst.’
„Du bist aber keine Banshee.“, zweifelte die Gestalt.
„Nein, die Herrin hatte andere Pläne für mich.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Die Herrin will, dass ich ihr einen Bericht überbringe, wie es hier steht. Prinz Arthas wünscht von ihr eine genaue Aufstellung der Kräfte.“
„Ich führe hier die Schwestern.“, sagte plötzlich eine der versammelten Banshees, „Ich erinnere mich an dich. Wir trafen uns im Kerker von Stratholm, bevor unsere Herrin dich in ihre Dienste nahm. Wenn unsere Herrin dich schickt, so haben wir zu gehorchen.“
‚Zum Glück hat sie dir nicht gesagt, dass sie gescheitert ist.’, dachte Gilmenel erleichtert.
Die Banshee deutete eine Verbeugung vor Gilmenel an.
 „Gut.“, nickte Gilmenel der Banshee zu, „Dann berichte mir.“
„Nachdem ich von der Herrin von meinem schwachen fleischlichen Dasein erlöst wurde, schickte sie mich hierher.“, erklärte die Banshee, „Ich versammelte alle Schwestern, die bereits in der Schlacht die Gnade gefunden hatten dem Lich-König zu dienen, hier am Turm. Seitdem verteidigen wir den Turm auf Geheiß unserer Herrin vor jeden. Niemand hat es bis jetzt geschafft, lebend durch das Tor zu gelangen. Wir werden hier wachen bis uns die Herrin weitere Anweisungen gibt.“
Die Banshee fuhr mit ihrem Bericht fort. Sie gab Gilmenel eine genaue Aufstellung ihrer Stärke und weiterer strategischer Daten. Gilmenel hörte ihr nicht zu. Ab und an nickte sie ihr zustimmend zu. Ihre Gedanken kreisten um Sylvanas Windläufer.

„Das ist alles.“, beendete die Banshee ihren Bericht.
„Gut, gut.“, murmelte Gilmenel abwesend, „Das ist ausreichend. Ich werde der Herrin euren Bericht  so schnell wie möglich überbringen. Sie wird zufrieden sein.“
Sie drehte sich um und ging langsam und möglichst unauffällig zum Zugangstor des Turmes. Eine Gruppe mit drei Banshees kam ihr entgegen. Gilmenel nickte ihnen zu uns ging langsam weiter. Eine der Banshees sah sie fragend an. 
„Die Grüße der Herrin.“, grüßte Gilmenel sie, und hoffte die Formulierung wäre unverfänglich.
Die Banshee nickte ihr zu, und zog mit ihren Begleiterinnen weiter. Gilmenel beschloss nun etwas zügiger zu gehen. Sie hörte wie sich die neuangekommene Banshee mit der Anführerin unterhielt.
„Du Närrin, die Herrin hat momentan keine Adjutantin.“, kreischte die Neue.
Ein wildes Geheul branntete hinter Gilmenel auf. Die Banshees hatten ihr zwar nichts antun können, trotzdem fürchtete Gilmenel, dass sie nicht all ihre Möglichkeiten verwendet hatten. Gilmenel ergriff zum ersten Mal in ihrer neuen Daseinsform Furcht. Sie lief, wie sie es seit ihrem Tot noch nie getan hatte, und hoffte, dass die Banshees bald die Verfolgung aufgeben würden. 
Sie lief durch die verseuchten Überreste der Wälder von Quel’Thalas, und blickte sich um. Die Banshees folgten ihr immer noch. Es waren aber nicht alle Banshees des Turms. Sie konnte sechs von ihnen erkennen. Die Neue hatte die Führung übernommen. 
‚Das kann noch lange dauern.’, dachte sie, als sie ohne jede Erschöpfung, die ihr ein Körper mittlerweile diktiert hätte, weiter durch die Wälder rannte.
Sie achtete nicht auf die Richtung ihrer Flucht. Von Zeit zu Zeit drehte sie sich zu ihren Verfolgerinnen um. Sie war nun tief im östlichen Quel’Thalas. Als sie sich umschaute, sah sie, wie die Banshees stehen blieben.
‚Na endlich.’, freute sich Gilmenel, als sie plötzlich etwas festhielt.
‚Haben die Banshees mich doch gefangen?’, dachte sie niedergeschlagen.
Sie schaute sich erschrocken um. Erst jetzt sah sie die Holzhütten und Totems. 
‚Waldtrolle!’, fuhr es entsetzt durch ihre Gedanken. 
Sie hatte von den Ureinwohnern Quel’Thalas gehört. Deneathor hatte ihr viele Schauergeschichten über sie erzählt. Die Hochelfen hatten sie bei der Besiedlung Quel’Thalas bis in den äussersten Südosten zurückgetrieben. Es fanden sich viele Berichte über Kriege und Kämpfe mit den Waldtrollen, die es den Hochelfen nie verziehen hatten, dass diese Silbermond über eine ihrer heiligen Grabstätten gebaut hatten. 
Gilmenel schaute sich um. Die Hütten sahen unbewohnt aus. Manche waren nur noch Ruinen. 
‚Die Geißel muss auch unter den Trollen gewütet haben.’, kam es ihr in den Sinn.
Sie versuchte sich wieder zu bewegen. Sie konnte es nicht. In ihrem Augenwinkel sah sie, wie sich die Banshees entfernten. 
‚Naja, wenigstens etwas.’, dachte sie ein wenig erleichtert.
Sie betrachtete das Konstrukt das sie festhielt. Es war ein einfaches Netz aus grobfaserigen Tauen, das zwischen zwei Totems aufgespannt war. Totenschädel, Federn, Tücher, Lederfetzen, Tierpfoten und anderes hingen scheinbar wie wahllos im Netz und an den Totems. Je mehr sie sich bewegte, desto fester schien sie das Netz zu halten.
‚Ich wünschte, die Banshees hätten mich erwischt.’, dachte sie resigniert, ‚Dann wäre vielleicht alles endlich aus.’
Ein Troll kam aus einer der Hütte geschlendert. Er trug einen Wolfskopf als Helm. Seinen einfachen ledernen braunen Umhang zierte ähnlicher Krimskram, wie er an dem Netz hing. Er hatte einen Zauberstab in der Hand, an dem viele bunte Federn befestigt waren. Er wedelte ruhig mit dem Stab vor sich in der Luft. 
‚Er kommt hierher!’, staunte Gilmenel, als sich der Troll sich ihr näherte.
Der Troll zog mit seinem Zauberstab einen Kreis um das Netz in den Staub des Bodens. Er schüttelte den Stab in Gilmenels Richtung. Ein kurzes Funkeln war über den Kreis zu sehen.

„Was wir haben da im Geisterfänger, Mann.“, sagte der Troll entspannt, „Ah, Elfengeist.“
Er machte eine weitere Bewegung mit seinen Zauberstab und murmelte einige unverständige Worte. Gilmenel spürte, wie der Griff des Netzes schwächer wurde.
„Nun du können dich wieder bewegen, Elfe.“, sagte der Troll, „Aber tu nicht versuchen, den Kreis zu übertreten.“
„Danke.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Du nicht müssen danken Gron’Etek.“, sagte der Troll finster, „Du nicht wissen, was dich noch erwartet, ey.“
Gilmenel Geisterkörper durchfuhr ein Zittern.
„Ja, Angst.“, nickte Gron’Etek ihr mit einem sadistischen Grinsen zu, „Angst ist gut. Schamane wird rächen seinen Stamm an dir.“
„Rache?“, sagte Gilmenel erstaunt, „Ich habe deinem Stamm nichts angetan.“
„Elfen schuld an allem.“, schüttelte der Troll seinen Kopf mit den langen weißen Hauern, „Erst ihr nehmen uns Land und dann lockt große üble Mojoquelle von euch auch noch für euch zu mächtigen Feind an.“
„Aber… aber… “, stotterte Gilmenel aufgeregt, „Die Hochelfen sind alle tot.“
„Ja, gut so, Mann.“, kicherte der Schamane irr, „Doch leider auch Trolle fast vernichtet durch Größenwahnsinn der verhassten Elfen.“
Gilmenel konnte ihm insgeheim nur zustimmen. Sie selbst hatte es am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen, zu was diese Gesellschaft der Hochelfen fähig war, als ihr Vater in Ungnade gefallen war. Hätte sie nicht Hochelfen wie Denathor und ganz besonders Sylvanas kennengelernt, würde sie den Hochelfen keine Träne nachweinen.
„Ja, da hast du sicherlich nicht ganz Unrecht, Gron’Etek.“, stimmte sie ihm daher zu.
„Du wollen mir nur schmeicheln, ey, um dein Schicksal zu verhindern.“, sagte der Troll.
„Meinst du es gibt ein schlimmeres Schicksal als dieses hier.“, blaffte sie ihn an und lies ihre Hände an ihrem Geisterkörper entlang fahren, „Los, mach was immer du willst. Es ist mir alles egal.“
„Du haben keine Angst vor Schmerzen und Tot?“, stutzte Gron’Etek.
„Schmerzen? Ich habe viel größere Angst und Schmerzen im wirbelnden Nether durch Sargeras gespürt, als du sie mir je zufügen könntest.“, schnaubte Gilmenel Gron’Etek verächtlich an, „Tot? Er ist mir willkommen!“
„Du waren im Nether?“, schüttelte der Schamane den Kopf.
„Ja, und deine lächerliche Falle ist ein bedeutungsloses Nichts zum Mahlstrom Sargeras’, dem ich entkommen bin.“, verspottete sie ihn.
Gron’Etek setzte sich mit verschränkten Beinen vor den Kreis. Er stützte seinen Kopf in die Hände.
„Du mir müssen mir alles erzählen über den Mahlstrom, Mann.“, sagte er neugierig.
„Warum sollte ich?“, sagte Gilmenel stolz.
„Ich dich dann freilassen, ey.“, versprach der Schamane.
„Ich kann jederzeit deinen lächerlichen Bankreis verlassen.“, entgegnete sie ihn, und hoffte dass sie nicht zu hoch spielte.
„Ich dir fast glauben.“, nickte der Troll, „Vielleicht ich dir dann sagen, wie du wieder kommen in deinen Körper.“
Gilmenel schaute den Troll überrascht an.
‚Gibt es eine Möglichkeit?’, hoffte sie.
„Ah, siehst du, du wollen wieder leben.“, nickte der Troll mit einem breiten Grinsen.
„Nun gut, ich erzähle dir über den Mahlstrom und Sargeras alles, was ich weis.“, antwortete sie den Troll, und begann ihm ihre Eindrücke zu erzählen.

„Ah!“, rief Gron’Etek als sie ihre Geschichte beendete, „Sehr beeindruckend, ey.“
„So, ich habe dir alles erzählt.“, sagte Gilmenel zu dem Troll, „Nun lass mich auch frei, wie du es mir versprochen hast.“
„Freilassen? Mann, du musst zuviel Mojo getrunken haben.“, verhöhnte sie der Troll, „Nun bist du zu wertvoll für mich geworden. Du warst im Nether. Ich können dich für Viel verwenden.“
‚Dieser lächerliche Troll!’, kochte die Wut in Gilmenel hoch, ‚Wenn ich noch singen könnte, dann…’
Ohne dass sie weiter darüber nachgedacht hätte stieg eine finstere Melodie in ihren Gedanken auf. Sie versuchte nicht sie zu singen. Sie war selbst die Melodie. Ihr Körper verfinsterte sich. Ein Sturm schien durch ihre Haare zu wehen. Sie breitete die Arme aus. Blitze zuckten von ihren Fingern. 
Gron’Etek sprang auf. Er wedelte mit seinen Zauberstab vor Gilmenel in der Luft.
„Böses Mojo! Böses Mojo! Verschwinde!“, rief er ihr aufgeregt entgegen, und hüpfte von einen Fuß auf den anderen.
„Du kleiner nichts bedeutender Schamane nun spüre die Macht Sargeras!“, schleuderte sie ihm voller Hass mit donnernder Stimme entgegen.
Eine Schattenblase bildete sich um sie und dehnte sich aus. Als sie den Kreis berührte leuchtete dieser nur schwach auf. Die Blase verengte sich wieder und wurde zu einem dunklen Strahl der plötzlich Gron’Etek traf. Der Schamane sank zu Boden. Die Melodie verstummte. Gilmenel stand fassungslos vor dem toten Troll.
„Was hab ich getan?“, weinte sie, als sie vor dem Leichnam auf die Knie sank, „Er war der Letzte seines Stammes.“
Plötzlich erhob sich der Schamane wieder.
„Mächtige Zauberin!“, sagte er ehrfürchtig und warf sich vor ihr zu Boden, „Gron’Etek ist dein Sklave.“


----------



## Gilmenel (13. Dezember 2009)

43.	Liebe

Gilmenel sah den vor ihr liegenden Trollschamanen ungläubig an.
&#8222;Steh auf.&#8220;, forderte sie ihn auf, &#8222;Ich bin nur der Geist einer toten Elfe.&#8220;
&#8222;Du mich können töten, Mann.&#8220;, murmelte der Troll leise in den Staub des Bodens, &#8222;Nur Schamanenvoodoo Gron&#8217;Etek zurückkehren lies aus dem Reich der Ahnen. Ich gehören nun dir. Was du befehlen, Mann?&#8220;
&#8222;Gut, wenn du es so willst.&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel mit einem Schulterzucken, &#8222;Steh auf, und geh in deine Hütte. Ich rufe dich, wenn ich dich brauche.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, Zauberin. Gron&#8217;Etek, gehorchen.&#8220;, nickte der Troll heftig während er sich erhob.
Der Schamane ging rückwärts auf seine Hütte zu. Es schien fast so als hätte er Angst Gilmenel aus den Augen zu lassen. Er verschwand in seiner Behausung. Gilmenel sah im abwesend zu. Ihre Gedanken kreisten um das soeben Geschehene. Sie war noch immer zutiefst erschüttert und entsetzt. Gron&#8217;Etek war das erste lebende Wesen, das sie getötet hatte. Die vielen Geiselschergen, die sie im Laufe ihrer Aufklärungsmissionen töten musste, zählte sie nicht dazu. Diese waren ja bereits tot. Sie sah es als Erlösung für die gequälten Seelen an. 
&#8218;Wie konnte ich so was tun?&#8217;, dachte sie bekümmert, &#8218;Zu was für einen Monster bin ich geworden?&#8217;
Gewaltige Gewissensbisse nagten an ihr. Der Zorn, den sie spürte, befremdete sie zutiefst. Nie hätte sie sich zugetraut einen so mächtigen Zauber zu entfesseln. Die dunklen Gedanken des Zaubers verfolgten sie. Erinnerungen wurden in ihr wach an das erste Mal, als sie einen Zauber bewusst wirkte.

&#8222;Das hast du schon sehr gut gemacht, Gil.&#8220;, sagte ihre Mutter uns streichelte über ihr schwarzes Haar.
&#8222;Ja, Mutter.&#8220;, sagte sie stolz.
Sie schaute den blühenden Fliederbusch neugierig an. Um diese Jahreszeit hatte sie ihn noch nie blühen sehen, aber ein kleines Lied über den Frühling hatte ihn erweckt, und reich aufblühen lassen.
&#8222;Mutter, ist das nicht wider die Natur?&#8220;, fragte sie mit einem skeptischen Blick auf den Busch.
&#8222;Ja Gil, das ist es.&#8220;, antwortete ihre Mutter, &#8222;Du musst bei allen die Harmonie der Natur berücksichtigen. Versuche nie etwas gegen ihren Willen.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber das habe ich doch gerade getan?&#8220;, schaute Gilmenel ihre Mutter fragend an.
&#8222;Nein Liebes, du hast den Fliederbusch nur zu dem gebracht, was er am liebsten tut.&#8220;, erklärte ihre Mutter weise, &#8222;Er lebt um zu blühen. Du hast ihm lediglich einen kleinen Schubs gegeben, es jetzt zu tun. Es ist das Erwarten des blühenden Lebens, das die Harmonie bringt.&#8220;
&#8222;Mutter, aber was ist wenn mein Lied keine Harmonie hervorruft?&#8220;, fragte Gilmenel kindlich neugierig.
&#8222;Dann&#8230;&#8220;, ihre Mutter verstummte. 
Sie dachte zurück an die Gesänge ohne Harmonie, die sie in ihrem Leben gesungen hatte, und an deren tragischen Ergebnisse. Sie wurde bleich. 
&#8222;Mutter?&#8220;, zupfte sie Gilmenel am Ärmel, &#8222;Geht es dir gut?&#8220;
&#8222;Es geht mir gut, Gil.&#8220;, sagte sie abwesend.
Ihr Gesicht wurde sehr ernst. Dunkle Schatten spielten um ihr Antlitz. Gilmenel erschrak.
&#8222;Versuche nie die Disharmonien zu wecken, mein Kind, sie bringen nur Tot und Verderben.&#8220;, mahnte sie ihre Tochter ernst.

&#8218;Mutter, ich werde in Zukunft besser aufpassen.&#8217;, dachte sie noch in den Erinnerungen versunken, &#8218;Nun da ich weis, dass ich diese Disharmonien wecken kann, muss ich mich besser unter Kontrolle haben.&#8217;
Sie blickte sich um. Der Unterschied zwischen den grünen lebendigen Landschaften ihrer Kindheit und dem verwüsteten Quel&#8217;Thalas riss sie wieder in die Realität zurück. Sie erwachte aus ihrer Kindheitserinnerung.
&#8218;Was würdest du nun wohl sagen, Mutter, wenn du mich jetzt sehen könntest?&#8217;, dachte sie über ihre momentane Lage nach, &#8218;Weder lebe ich, noch bin ich tot. Ich bin ein Geist ohne Heimat und Familie.&#8217;
Ihr fielen wieder Worte ein, die der Troll gesagt hat.
&#8222;Gron&#8217;Etek! Komm her!&#8220;, rief sie nach den Troll.
&#8222;Ich kommen.&#8220;, rief die raue Stimme des Schamanen aus der Hütte.
Er trat vor die Hütte und schlurfte in der leicht gebeugten Haltung der Trolle zu Gilmenel.
&#8222;Was du wollen, Mann.&#8220;, fragte Gron&#8217;Etek, als er bei ihr stand.
&#8222;Du sagtest irgendetwas darüber, dass ich wieder leben könnte.&#8220;, fragte sie den Schamanen.
&#8222;Ja, das seien richtig.&#8220;, nickte der Troll, &#8222;Geist können wieder in seinen Körper zurückkehren und leben. Dazu seien nur etwas Trollvoodoo notwendig. Wo ist dein Körper, ey?&#8220;
Gilmenel lies den Kopf hängen und gab einen tiefen Seufzer von sich.
&#8222;Verbrannt.&#8220;, flüsterte sie, &#8222;Meinen Körper gibt es nicht mehr. Er wurde verbrannt.&#8220;
&#8222;Hm.&#8220;, dachte der Troll und rieb sich sein Kinn, &#8222;Das seien kein Problem. Wir einfach neuen Körper nehmen.&#8220;
&#8222;Wie meinst du das?&#8220;, sagte sie erstaunt und sah sie ihn ungläubig an.
&#8222;Wir nur müssen Körper finden, der nicht mehr gebraucht wird.&#8220;, erklärte der Troll.
&#8222;Wie soll denn das gehen?&#8220;, schüttelte sie den Kopf.
&#8222;Du töten irgendjemanden, dessen Körper dir gefallen, Mann.&#8220;, sagte der Troll, &#8222;Ich dann rufen deinen Geist in den toten Körper, und heilen die Wunden.&#8220;
Gilmenel schlug sich die Hände vor das Gesicht.
&#8222;Dann&#8230; dann&#8230; &#8220;, stotterte sie aufgeregt, &#8222;wäre ich auch nur ein Zombie!&#8220;
&#8222;Jo, das seien Trollwort dafür.&#8220;, grinste der Schamane.
&#8222;Ich wäre nicht besser als eine diese Monstrositäten der Geißel!&#8220;, rief sie entsetzt, &#8222;Nein! Niemals!&#8220;
&#8222;Relax, wenn du nicht wollen, dann du nicht müssen.&#8220;, zuckte der Troll mit den Schultern, &#8222;Du halt bleiben Geist.&#8220;
&#8222;Dann soll es so sein.&#8220;, bestätigte sie den Troll, und wandte sich brüsk von ihm ab, &#8222;Du kannst dich wieder zurückziehen in deine Hütte.&#8220;
&#8222;Gron&#8217;Etek nur helfen wollte, Mann.&#8220;, grummelte der Schamane als er wieder in seiner Hütte verschwand. 
Gilmenel setzte sich vor die Hütte und lies ihren Kopf in ihre Armen sinken, mit denen sie ihre Beine umfasste. Wind und Wetter konnten ihr nichts mehr anhaben, und so war es einerlei wo sie über Ihre Zukunft nachdachte.
&#8218;Soll ich es tun?&#8217;. dachte sie über das Angebot des Schamanen nach, &#8218;Nein. Ich bin zwar ein Geist, aber ich gehöre nicht zu der dunklen Seite der Geißel. Ich gehöre zu &#8230; niemanden.&#8220;
Ihre Gedanken verstummten. Sie erinnerte sich.

&#8222;Aber Vater, ich finde ihn sehr nett.&#8220;, flehte sie ihren Vater an, &#8222;Und er liebt mich auch.&#8220;
&#8222;Das mag sein, kleine Gil.&#8220;, antwortete ihr Vater besorgt, &#8222;Aber weis er auch um deine Herkunft?&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ich habe sie ihm erzählt.&#8220;, nickte Gilmenel heftig, &#8222;Du kennst ihn doch.&#8220;
&#8222;Das stimmt.&#8220;, antwortete ihr Vater mit einer leichten Bitterkeit in der Stimme, &#8222;Ihn und den Rest seiner üblen Familie. Es wäre daher klüger gewesen, du hättest ihm deine Herkunft verschwiegen. Es ist wieder ein Punkt, den sie gegen mich, gegen uns, verwenden können.&#8220;
&#8222;Vater?&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel entsetzt.
Sie konnte nicht glauben, was ihr Vater gesagt hatte.
&#8222;Du redest, als wäre ich für dich eine Last und ein Hindernis.&#8220;, weinte sie.
Ihr Vater reichte ihr ein feines Seidentuch, und klopfte ihr tröstend auf die Schultern.
&#8222;Nein, nein. So habe ich das nicht gemeint.&#8220;, versuchte er krampfhaft die Lage zu retten.
Er ging zum Fenster seines Laboratoriums und sah mit verschränkten Armen abwesend hinüber zur Sonnenbrunneninsel.
&#8222;Gil, du bist etwas ganz Besonderes.&#8220;, erklärte er nachdenklich, &#8222;Aber das Besondere kann in den Augen einiger abartig sein.&#8220;
&#8222;Abartig?&#8220;, erwiderte sie erzürnt, &#8222;Du tust gerade so, als ob ich eine Monstrosität wäre.&#8220;
Ihr Vater seufzte und zuckte mit den Schultern.
&#8222;Nein, Liebes, das bist du natürlich nicht.&#8220;, sagte er leise, &#8222;Du bist ein Kind der Liebe zweier Wesen, die das Pech hatten nicht derselben Art anzugehören.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ich weis.&#8220;, nickte Gilmenel langsam mit den Kopf, &#8222;Mutter war keine Hochelfe.&#8220;
&#8222;Nein, das war sie nicht.&#8220;, bestätigte ihr Vater traurig, &#8222;Sie war von einem anderen viel edleren Volk. Doch war sie nicht von dieser Welt. Sie war &#8230; ist &#8230; die zärtlichste, liebesvollste und schönste Frau, die ich je getroffen habe&#8230;&#8220;
Er hielt inne. Er stützte sich auf die Fensterbrüstung und lies den Kopf sinken.
&#8222;Vater?&#8220;, rief Gilmenel erschrocken, &#8222;Was ist mit dir?&#8220;
&#8222;Nichts Kleines.&#8220;, sagte ihr Vater schwach, &#8222;Es sind nur die Erinnerungen an die schöne Zeit mit deiner Mutter.&#8220;
Gilmenel nickte nur stumm.
&#8222;Immer wenn ich dich sehe, dann sehe ich sie.&#8220;, sagte er betrübt, &#8222;Du siehst ihr sehr ähnlich. Sie war sehr hübsch. Wenn sie sang, war sie die Anmut der Natur selbst.&#8220;
Er stütze seinen Kopf auf seine Faust. Nach einigen besinnlichen Augenblicken drehte er sich seiner Tochter zu.
&#8222;Gil, ich will nicht, dass dir Irgendjemand weht tut.&#8220;, sagte er fürsorglich, &#8222;Aber du bist eine Halbelfe. Dem Sonnenbrunnen sei Dank, hast du meine Augen und Ohren geerbt. Damit siehst du aus, wie eine normale Hochelfe, und kannst dich hier frei bewegen, aber du bist keine. Du gehörst nicht zu ihnen, und je mehr du sie darauf hinweist, desto mehr werden sie dich ausgrenzen. Auch dein geliebter Deneathor wird das.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber zu wem gehöre ich dann?&#8220;, fragte sie traurig, &#8222;Zu niemanden?&#8220;

&#8218;Niemanden&#8230; Niemanden&#8230;&#8217;, hallte das Wort in ihren Gedanken wieder.
Sie blickte zur Hütte Gron&#8217;Eteks. Der Schamane schien irgendeinen Trank in seinen großen rußgeschwärzten Kessel zu brauen. Er tanzte um ihn herum und schwang dabei seinen Zauberstab. Gilmenel stand auf und ging in die Hütte. 
&#8222;Was machst du da?&#8220;, fragte sie den Troll.
Gron&#8217;Etek tanzte weiter um den Kessel herum.
&#8222;Ich versuchen etwas, Mann.&#8220;, erklärte er, &#8222;Gut, dass du gekommen bist. Zaubertrank brauchen noch eine Zutat.&#8220;
Gilmenel wich zurück und hob beschwörend die Hände gegen den Schamanen.
&#8222;Nein, nein, keine Angst haben. Trank nicht brauchen dich als Zutat.&#8220;, grinste der Troll über beide Hauer hinaus, &#8222;Du geben nur Trank Teil von dir. Du singen Trank Lied vor, Mann.&#8220;
Gilmenel kam wieder näher und besah sich das in den Kessel brodelnde Gebräu. Eigentlich wollte sie es gar nicht so genau wissen, welche Zutaten darin miteinander verkocht wurden.
&#8222;Was bewirkt der Trank?&#8220;, wollte sie wissen.
&#8222;Er helfen dir eventuell etwas, ey.&#8220;, sagte der Troll unter seinem Singsang.
Gilmenel begann zu singen. Es war das Stück, das ihr Deneathor damals in der Akademie vorgespielt hat, als er sie um ihre Hand bat. Die Melodie schien sich von ihr aus wie ein Rauch zum Kessel zu bewegen. Dort wo dieser den Trank berührte, leuchtete er kurz auf.
&#8222;Sehr gut.&#8220;, nickte der Schamane, &#8222;Es funktionieren, Mann.&#8220;
Er tanzte ein letztes Mal um den Kessel, und beendete seinen Tanz mit einem Sprung über den Kessel.
&#8222;Du halten beide Hände in Dampf über den Kessel.&#8220;, forderte sie der Schamane auf.
Gilmenel trat an den Kessel. Über ihn stieg ein feiner grauer Nebel auf, der an einigen Stellen zu funkeln schien. Gilmenel zögerte. 
&#8222;Das ist doch nur ein Trick von dir, um mich zu besiegen.&#8220;, sagte sie, und schaute den Troll ernst in die Augen.
&#8222;Nein, nein.&#8220;, schüttelte der den Kopf, &#8222;Relax, dir passieren nichts. Schnell Dampf nur halten wenige Minuten.&#8220;
Gilmenel beugte sich über den Kessel, und hielt ihre Hände in den Dampf. Sie spürte ein Prickeln in den Händen.
&#8222;Du fühlen etwas, Mann?&#8220;, fragte der Troll.
Gilmenel nickte erstaunt.
&#8222;Gut, nun nehmen Hände wieder heraus.&#8220;, sagte Gron&#8217;Etek.
Er ging auf einen Tisch zu und nahm einen kleinen Lederball.
&#8222;Fang!&#8220;, rief er ihr zu als er ihr den Ball zuwarf.
Sie wollte gerade protestieren, dass sie nichts Materielles halten könnte, als sie reflexartig den Ball fing. Sie staunte fassungslos. Der Troll kicherte irr.
&#8222;Sehen, wie Dampf dir geben Gestalt.&#8220;, erklärte er der verblüfften Gilmenel, &#8222;Du sehen zwar immer noch aus wie Geist, aber du können nun Dinge bewegen.&#8220;
&#8222;Wie lange hält das?&#8220;, fragte sie als sie erstaunt ihre Hände betrachtete.
&#8222;Nicht lange.&#8220;, nickte der Troll, &#8222;Vielleicht eine Stunde.&#8220;
Er sog mit einem Blasebalg den Dampf ein und presste ihn in einen alten Wasserschlauch.
&#8222;Dampf gut aufgehoben hier drin.&#8220;, sagte er und hielt ihr den Beutel entgegen, &#8222;Immer wenn du brauchen Hände, du lassen kleine Wolke frei.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber ich kann doch Nichts tragen?&#8220;, schüttelte sie den Kopf.
Der Trollschamane lachte laut auf. Er murmelte einige unverständliche Worte. Der Weinschlauch schloss sich und verschwand.
&#8222;Schlauch weg.&#8220;, grinste er Gilmenel an und sang wieder einige unverständliche Silben. 
Der Schlauch erschien und öffnete sich. Eine kleine runde weiße Dampfwolke, die gerade groß genug für Gilmenels Hände war, entwich ihm. Gron&#8217;Etek verschloss den Schlauch wieder.
&#8222;Hier du nehmen magischen Schlauch.&#8220;, sagte der Troll, und hielt ihn Gilmenel entgegen.
Sie nahm den Schlauch. Es war für sie ein komisches Gefühl wieder etwas in Händen zu halten.
&#8222;Jetzt du lernen Zauber von mir.&#8220;, erklärte der Schamane, und brachte ihr die Worte des Schlauchzaubers bei.
&#8222;Nun er seien an dich gebunden.&#8220;, nickte er, &#8222;Du ihn nun überall und jederzeit beschwören können, Mann.&#8220;
Gilmenel betrachtete immer noch fassungslos ihre Hände.
&#8222;Danke, Gron&#8217;Etek.&#8220;, nickte sie dem Troll zu, &#8222;Was für ein guter und nützlicher Zauber. Du weist bestimmt noch viele Dinge, die mir helfen könnten, aber leider muss ich dich nun verlassen.&#8220;
Gron&#8217;Etek sah sie mit großen Augen an.
&#8222;Dann ich gehen mit, Mann.&#8220;, nickte er ihr zu, &#8222;Ich seien dein Sklave. Haben du das vergessen?&#8220;
Gilmenel seufzte mit einem Schulterzucken.
&#8222;Gron&#8217;Etek, ich brauche keinen Sklaven.&#8220;, schüttelte sie den Kopf, &#8222;Wenn du mich begleiten willst, so ist das allein deine Entscheidung.&#8220;
&#8222;Hier nichts mehr seinen außer schlechten Mojo und Tod.&#8220;, schlug der Schamane die Augen nieder, &#8222;Wir suchen andere, noch lebendige Zuls, Mann.&#8220;
&#8222;Gut, ich suche die Liebe meines Lebens.&#8220;, flüsterte sie, &#8222;Ich will wissen, ob er noch lebt und was aus ihm geworden ist.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich packen noch einige Dinge, dann wir können gehen.&#8220;, sagte der Schamane.
Gilmenel nickte ihm zu.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. Dezember 2009)

44.	Tod

„Ey, Mann!“, jammerte Gron’Etek, „Ich brauchen Pause. Ich seien kein Geist.“
Gilmenel drehte sich um, und sah den Troll einige Meter hinter sich herschlurfen. Er hatte einen großen braunen Leinensack geschultert, in dem er alle seine Habseligkeiten mitgenommen hat.
„Vielleicht hättest du nicht alles mitnehmen sollen?“, fragte Gilmenel mit einem leicht ironischen Unterton.
„Ich brauchen das Alles.“, stöhnte der Troll.
„Na gut, machen wir eine Rast.“, rief sie ihm zu, „Du kannst dich ausruhen, und ich schaue mich hier einmal um.“
Es war knapp zwei Tage her, dass sie das öde Dorf des Schamanen verlassen hatten. Gilmenel schlug den Weg ein, den sie ungefähr noch in Erinnerung hatte, als sie vor den Banshees floh. Als sie auf die Straße zum Pass von Quel’Thalas stießen, folgten sie dieser Richtung Norden. Nun stand sie auf einer kleinen Anhöhe neben der Strasse und blickte hinunter in ein Tal. Der Boden dort kam ihr noch verwüsteter vor als sonst. Sie suchte nach Orientierungspunkten in der zerstörten Landschaft. 
‚Das muss die Haupteinfallsschneise der Geisel gewesen sein.’, dachte sie bitter, ‚Ihr unheiliges Werk hat die Erde total verseucht. Was wäre wenn noch Geiselschergen da wären?’
Bis jetzt waren sie außer einigen Wölfen und Riesenspinnen keinem Wesen begegnet. Doch noch mehr fürchtete sie auf die sterblichen Überreste der Waldläufer zu stoßen, die hier in der Gegend zum letzten Gefecht gegen die Geißel angetreten waren. Sie alle starben ehrenhaft bei der Verteidigung ihrer Heimat, nur um kurz danach durch die üblen Zauber der Necromanten der Geißel als Untote gegen ihre ehemaligen noch lebenden Kameraden zu kämpfen.
Ein eiskalter Schauder lief ihr über den Rücken. Plötzlich hörte sie Stimmen.
Sie sah sich um. Ein Trupp Soldaten kam die Strasse vom Pass herunter. In ihrer Mitte ein prachtvoll gekleideter Hochelf. Er trug eine blutrote Rüstung. Sein goldenes Haar leuchtete von weiten. An seinem Gürtel hing ein goldenes Schwert.
Gilmenel hatte sich nun daran gewöhnt, dass sie die Lebenden wieder wahrnehmen konnte, und diese sie auch. Gron’Etek hatte es ihr damit erklärt, dass ihre Seele nun ihr Dasein akzeptierte, und damit auch wieder mit der lebenden Umgebung in Kontakt treten könnte. 
Der Tross war nun fast auf ihrer Höhe. Der voran reitende Offizier sah sie an.
„Halt!“, kommandierte er, „Verteidigungsstellung!“
Die Soldaten gruppierten sich um den Hochelf mit dem goldenen Haar und brachten ihre Lanzen in Stellung. Der Offizier spornte sein Pferd an und ritt auf Gilmenel zu. 
„Vergehe Ausgeburt der Geißel!“, schrie er.
Er hob sein Schwert und hieb auf sie ein. Gilmenel wich ihm aus. Der Offizier wendete sein Pferd und stürmte erneut auf sie zu. Dieses Mal traf er mit seinem Schwert ihren Arm. Es fuhr ohne Schaden durch ihn hindurch. Der Hochelf in der blutroten Rüstung hatte mittlerweile den Kokon seiner Beschützer durchbrochen.
„Rommath, was ist da?“, rief er ihn zu, „Was sollen diese albernen Angriffe.“
„Hier ist ein Geist der Geißel, mein Lord.“, sagte der Offizier schnaufend während seiner wiederholten erfolglosen Angriffe auf Gilmenel.
„Wenn es wirklich ein übler Geist wäre, würde er euch angreifen, mein Lieber.“, schüttelte der Elf den Kopf, als er die eleganten Ausweichbewegungen sah.
‚Rommath… Rommath…’, drehte sich der Name in Gilmenels Gedanken. Die Erinnerung kam plötzlich wieder.
„In Quel’Thas Namen, stoppt euren Angriff, Magister Rommath.“, rief sie ihm zu.
„Was? Wer?“, wunderte er sich als er seinen Angriff abrupt abbrach.
Er war so erstaunt, dass er fast von Pferd gestürzt wäre.
„Geist, du schuldest mir eine Erklärung.“, sagte er zu Gilmenel stolz, „Warum kennst du meinen Namen und alten Titel. Außerdem heißt es jetzt Erzmagister Rommath.“
„Verzeiht Erzmagister.“, sagte Gilmenel und salutierte, „Botschafterin Gilmenel Mindmaker, persönliche Adjutantin der …“, sie stockte kurz, „verstorbenen Waldläufergeneralin Sylvanas Windläufer.“
Der Erzmagister näherte sich ihr vorsichtig. Er musterte sie von oben bis unten.
„Beim Sonnenbrunnen!“, rief er, „Tatsächlich, Gilmenel Mindmaker.“

Der Elf mit dem goldenen Haar kam herangeritten.
„Rommath, wer ist das?“, fragte er streng.
„Mein Lord, das ist, vielmehr war, die ehemalige Vertraute von Sylvanas.“, erklärte er.
„Nun, vielleicht hat sie ja Informationen für uns.“, sagte der Elf und sah sie fragend an.
„Das mag sein, mein Lord.“, nickte er dem Elf zu und befahl Gilmenel, „Erstatte Prinz Kael’thas Sonnenwanderer deinen Bericht, Botschafterin.“
„Mein Prinz.“, verbeugte sich Gilmenel vor den Elf, als sie den Namen hörte, „Quel’Thalas ist zerstört. So wie hier sieht das gesamte Reich der Hochelfen aus. Der Sonnenbrunnen existiert nicht mehr. Leider bin ich auch erst seit kurzen in der Lage andere Wesen, ob lebend oder tot, zu sehen und mit ihnen zu reden. Daher kann ich nur berichten, dass der Windläuferturm von Banshees besetzt ist. Es sind schätzungsweise hundert von ihnen dort. Ich vermutete daher, solltet ihr den Wunsch haben nach Silbermond, oder was davon übriggeblieben ist zu reisen, dass ihr mit weiteren Geißeltruppen rechnen müsst.“
„Nun.“, schüttelte der Prinz den Kopf, „Das sind nicht gerade detaillierte Informationen.“
„Nein, mein Lord.“, pflichtete ihm Rommath bei.
„Trotzdem denke ich es ist vernünftiger, dass wir hier ein Lager aufschlagen, und erst Kundschafter vorrausschicken.“, überlegte Khael’Thas Sonnenwanderer, „Wir hatten bis jetzt viel Glück.“
„Ja, das erscheint mir auch weise.“, pflichte der Erzmagister dem Prinzen eifrig bei.
„Sage mir, Botschafterin, kannst du mir vom Fall Quel’Thalas berichten?“, erkundigte sich der Prinz bei Gilmenel.
„Ja, mein Herr. Ich war bei den Kämpfen mit der Geißel dabei.“, antwortete sie ihn, „Ich sah die Waldläufer und ihre Generalin sterben.“
„Hm, in dem letzten Punkt hast du leider Unrecht, Waldläuferin.“, sagte der Erzmagister.
Gilmenel senkte den Kopf und verschränkte verlegen die Arme hinter ihrem Rücken.
„Ja, Erzmagister.“, seufzte sie, „Ich habe auch das unrühmliche Schicksal von Sylvanas miterlebt.“
„So wie ich es sehe, kannst du uns eine Menge erzählen, Gilmenel Mindmaker.“, sagte der Prinz, „Rommath, wir schlagen auf dem Hügel dort das Lager auf.“
„Wie ihr befehlt, mein Lord.“, salutierte der Erzmagister und verließ sie. 
„Mindmaker.“, flüsterte der Prinz, „Hm, ich kenne diesen Namen irgendwoher.“
Er rieb sich an seinem Kinn. Plötzlich schaute er auf.
„Natürlich, meine Studien in Dalaran.“, sagte der Prinz, „Es gab einen Aliasan Mindmaker dort. Ein großer Lehrer der Kirin Tor. Leider ist er verschollen.“
„Er ist tot.“, sagte Gilmenel leise.
„Tot?“, stutzte der Prinz, „Woher weist du das? Er war ein Magier mit mächtigen Kräften.“
„Ich bin… war… seine Tochter, mein Prinz.“, sagte Gilmenel kaum vernehmbar.
„Aliasan? Tot?“, schüttelte der Khael’Thas Sonnenwanderer den Kopf, „Das kann ich nicht glauben. Du musst mir alles darüber erzählen. Ich schätzte in bei meinen Studien in Dalaran als Lehrmeister sehr.“
„Wie ihr wünscht, mein Prinz.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Aber ich fürchte ich weis auch nicht sehr viel über die Umstände seines Todes.“
Gilmenel war verwundert. Zum ersten Mal hatte sie jemanden getroffen, der ihren Vater nicht verurteilte, sondern ihn auch noch sehr geschätzt hatte. Dass es sich dabei um Prinz Khael’Thas Sonnenwanderer, den Erben des Throns von Quel’Thalas, handelte, erstaunte sie noch mehr.
„Das Letzte was ich von deinem Vater erfuhr,“, erzählte der Prinz ihr, „war, dass er einen Drachen suchen wollte, aber nach Silbermond gerufen wurde.“
„Das geschah alles vor meiner Geburt, mein Herr.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf, „Soweit er es mir erzählt hat, fand er den Drachen. Aber irgendetwas ging schief, und er musste flüchten. Auf seiner Flucht traf er auf meine Mutter.“
Gilmenel hielt es für besser, dem Prinzen nicht Alles zu erzählen. 
„Wir waren gerade auf der Rückreise nach Silbermond, als wir meine Mutter verloren. Wir erreichten dann zu zweit Silbermond, aber der Verlust meiner Mutter hat ihn den Verstand geraubt. Er forschte tief in die Abgründe der Dämonen, und fiel dabei in Ungnade bei der Versammlung. Eines Tages verließ er daher Silbermond. Nach einigen Jahren erhielten wir die Botschaft, dass er im fernen Tanaris gestorben sei. Mehr hat man mir auch nicht mitgeteilt.“
Der Prinz schüttelte traurig den Kopf.
„Ein trauriges Schicksal und ein großer Verlust für uns.“, sagte er tief bewegt, „Wir hätten ihn und seine Fähigkeiten nun gut gebrauchen können.“
Ein Soldat kam heran gelaufen und salutierte vor dem Prinzen.
„Mein Lord, Erzmagister Rommath lässt ausrichten, dass das Lager bereit ist.“, meldete der Soldat. 
„Gut, danke.“, sagte der Prinz abwesend.
Er ging gedankenverloren in Richtung des Lagers. Gilmenel vergaß er dabei. 

Gilmenel war erleichtert, das man sie vergessen hatte. Sie sah während ihres Gespräches aus den Augenwinkeln immer wieder die Gestalt Gron’Eteks zwischen den Baumstümpfen umherhuschen. Sie war sich sicher, dass er sofort getötet worden wäre, wenn ihn einer der Elfen gesehen hätte. Sie ging langsam zu dem Baum, hinter dem sie in zum letzten Mal gesehen hatte. 
„Ey, Mann.“, sagte der Troll etwas beleidigt, „Ich haben schon gedacht du vergessen alten Troll.“
„Nein, das habe ich nie.“, antwortet ihn Gilmenel, „Ich habe befürchtet, dass dich einer der Soldaten sieht.“
„Relax, mich sehen nur der, der mich sollen sehen.“, grinste der Troll, aber seine Miene verfinsterte sich, „Wie ich sehen haben arrogante Elfen überlebt. Du haben gelogen, Mann.“
Er spuckte verächtlich vor Gilmenel auf den Boden. 
„Nein das habe ich nicht.“, sagte sie scharf, „Alle Elfen in Quel’Thalas sind tot. Außerhalb der Elfentore gibt es noch einige wenige.“
„Und sie kommen wieder um Land zurückzuerobern, ey.“, grollte der Troll, „Sie bringen sogar noch Menschen und Gnome mit.“
Er deutete mit einer verächtlichen Geste auf das Lager des Prinzen. Gilmenels Blick folgte seinen Fingern.
„Ja, das sind Magier der Kirin Tor aus Dalaran.“, nickte sie.
„Du sehen, alles bleiben beim Alten, Mann.“, seufzte der Troll verbittert, „Hochelfen kommen wieder, und töten letzte Trolle.“
Gilmenel betrachtete das Lager mit Argwohn. Gron’Etek hatte wohl Recht, die Hochelfen würden wieder kommen. Zu sehr hingen sie mittlerweile an ihrer Heimat im hohen Norden Azeroths. Einige Soldaten verließen das Lager. Sie schienen etwas zu suchen. Ein Hochelf in der Rüstung der Stadtwachen Silbermonds kam direkt auf sie zu. Als er Gron’Etek sah, zog er sein Schwert und rannte auf ihn zu. Gilmenel sah ihn voller Entsetzen anstürmen.
„Du sehen was ich meine, Mann.“, kreischte der Schamane, und begann einen Zauber.
„Nein, halt Gron’Etek.“, befahl sie ihm, „Lass mich das regeln.“
„Wie du befehlen, Mann.“, antwortete der Troll, und brach den Zauber ab.
Sie konzentrierte sich, und begann mit schwacher Stimme ein Lied zu singen. Sie hatte es bereits damals im Sumpf bei dem Schleimmonster gesungen. Die Füße des Soldaten wurden schwer. Eisklumpen bildeten sich an ihnen. Er stand festgefroren nur wenige Meter vor ihnen. Gilmenel ging auf ihn zu. 
„Du?“, rief sie überrascht.
Der Hochelf schaute sie erstaunt an.
„Erkennst du mich denn nicht mehr, Dene?“, fragte sie ihren alten Freund verlegen.
„Wer bist du, Geist,“, schüttelte der den Kopf, „dass du mich so vertraulich anredest?“
Gilmenel begann eine Melodie zu summen. 
„Nein, du führst mich in die Irre.“, schrie der Elf, „Diese Melodie kann nur eine kennen.“
„Ja, ich alter Dummkopf.“, sagte Gilmenel zärtlich.
„Ich sehe dein Gesicht nur undeutlich.“, sagte Deneathor ungläubig.
Gilmenel begann den Zauber für den Wasserschlauch. Er erschien und gab eine kleine weiße Zauberdampfwolke frei. Sie steckte ihr Gesicht in die Wolke. 
„Siehst du mich nun besser?“, fragte Gilmenel besorgt, und hoffte dass der Dampf auch hier wirken würde.
„Gil!“, schrie Deneathor entsetzt, „Was ist mit dir passiert?“
„Nun, einfach gesprochen, bin ich tot.“, sagte sie ironisch, „Ich bin ein Geist, wenn du es so sehen willst.“
„Wie ist das geschehen?“, fragte er ungläubig, „Ich hätte dich in Stratholm nicht alleine lassen sollen. Während wir erfolgreich nach Dalaran fliehen konnten, bist du für uns gestorben.“
Er schluchzte verbittert.
„Die rasche Flucht war eure einzige Rettung.“, tröstete sie ihn, „Wärt ihr nur eine Sekunde länger geblieben, dann wärt ihr alle verloren gewesen.“
Sie erzählte ihm von den Geschehnissen im Kerker, nachdem Deneathor mit seiner kleinen Truppe in den Schacht geflohen war. Denathor hörte ihr mit versteinerter Miene zu.
„Du hast wirklich Schreckliches erlebt.“, seufzte er, „Aber das passt zu dieser Missgeburt von Banshee.“ 
„So darfst du nicht über sie reden.“, protestierte Gilmenel vehement, „Sie hat sich dieses Schicksal nicht ausgesucht.“
„Nein, das hat sie vielleicht nicht.“, sagte Deneathor finster, „Aber was sie nun daraus gemacht hat, dass ist dunkelste Necromanie.“
Er erzählte ihr alles was er über die Banshee Sylvanas Windläufer und ihr Treiben im ehemaligen Lordaeron wusste. 
„Hm, sie hat sich also von Arthas und dem Lich-König lossagen können.“, murmelte Gilmenel nachdenklich.
„Ja, aber erwarte nichts von ihr.“, schüttelte Deanthor den Kopf, „Sie verfolgt nun ihre eigenen finsteren Pläne. Alles Lebendige ist ihr verhasst.“
„Das kann ich nicht glauben.“, antwortete sie ungläubig.
„Nun, du bist ja tot.“, schnaubte er verbittert über Gilmenels Antwort, „Du kannst ja selber nachschauen. Sie soll in den Katakomben von Lordaeron sein.“
„Ja, das werde ich irgendwann.“, sagte sie und dachte, ‚Vielleicht kann sie mir helfen. Sie hat mich ja auch in diese Lage gebracht.’
„Aber nicht jetzt.“, sagte Deneathor, „Ich wurde ausgeschickt um den Geist zu suchen. Der Prinz will mit ihm reden. Nun ich habe den Geist gefunden.“
„Ja, das stimmt.“, grinste sie, „Und was für einen. Was will der Prinz noch von mir?“
„Das hat er uns nicht gesagt.“, schüttelte Deneathor den Kopf, „Aber ich denke, dass es wichtig ist, sonst hätte er wegen der Suche nach dir seine Verteidigung nicht so geschwächt.“
„Gut, dann muss ich wohl zu ihm.“, nickte Gilmenel.
„Wer ist eigentlich dein ‚Freund’?“, sagte Deneathor verächtlich und zeigte auf den Troll.
„Er ist ein Freund.“, sagte sie bestimmt, aber ihre Stimme wurde traurig, „Wir werden uns wohl nun verabschieden müssen.“
„Mann, da haben du wohl recht.“, nickte Gron’Etek.
„Was hast du nun vor?“, fragte sie den Trollschamanen.
„Gron’Etek werden suchen überlebende Amani.“, erklärte er.
„Gut, du gehörst zu deinen Stamm.“, nickte Gilmenel.
„Nein, mein Stamm seien ausgelöscht.“, sagte er traurig, „Aber ich gehen und warnen andere Amanistämme vor Rückkehr der arroganten Hochelfen, ey.“
„Ich will dich nicht aufhalten, Gron’Etek.“, sagte Gilmenel traurig, „Aber bedenke, dass die Hochelfen bitter für ihren Hochmut gezahlt haben. Vielleicht ist die Zeit nun gekommen, dass die Trolle ihnen vergeben.“
„Nun, wir werden sehen, Mann.“, sagte der Troll in einem wenig Hoffnung gebenden Tonfall.
„Ich kann ihn nicht gehen lassen, Gil.“, sagte Deneathor finster.
„Doch du kannst!“, erwiderte ihm Gilmenel ernst, „Leb wohl, Gron’Etek.“
„Ey, finden deine Ruhe, Mann.“, grüsste der Troll zurück.
Er schulterte seinen Sack und lief, so schnell es seine krummen Beine zuließen, tiefer in den Wald.
„Gil!“, entsetzte sich Deneathor, „Wie konntest du ihn gehen lassen?“
„Hast du noch Nichts gelernt aus all dem hier?“, raunzte sie Denathor an, und zeigte mit einer weit ausholenden Geste auf das verwüstete Quel’Thalas. 
Deanthor sah sie fragend an, er wollte etwas sagen, aber besann sich.
„Ja, Deneathor.“, nickte sie heftig, „Dies alles kommt von der Überheblichkeit von euch Hochelfen.“
„Uns Hochelfen?“, stutzte er, „Achja, ich vergaß. Du bist ja nur eine Halbelfe.“
 „Ja, das bin ich.“, sagte sie und hob den Kopf, „Und ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich nicht zu Gänze zu diesem arroganten Volk gehöre.“
„Ich gehöre zu ihm.“, sagte Deneathor kühl, „Los komm, Geist. Mein Prinz wünscht dich zu sprechen.“
Gilmenel sah ihn mit einem bösen Blick an. Sie gingen schweigend zum Lager von Kael’Thas Sonnenwanderer.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. Dezember 2009)

45.	Regent

„Mein Prinz, der Geist!“, meldete Deneathor und salutierte vor dem Prinzen.
Gilmenel schaute Deneathor niedergeschlagen und traurig an.
„Gut Soldat, du kannst dich entfernen.“, sagte Rommath der neben dem Prinzen stand.
Denathor warf ihr einen letzten kühlen Blick zu. Als er Gilmenels Trauer sah, seufzte er, und sah sie leidenschaftlich an. Er verließ sie.
„Ah, was haben wir denn hier?“, fragte der Prinz, „Eine verblichene Romanze?“
Gilmenel wäre vor Scham errötet, wenn sie es noch gekonnt hätte. Sie verbeugte sich vor Kael’Thas.
„Mein Prinz, wir… waren…“, stotterte sie verlegen, „Das ist lange her.“
Der Prinz grinste wissend.
„Ja, ja, die Liebe ist so eine Sache.“, sagte er nachdenklich, „Auch ich habe vergebens … Aber lassen wir das. Es gibt Wichtigeres.“
„Wenn ihr es sagt, mein Herr.“, pflichtete ihn Gilmenel bei, und wunderte, welche amourösen Eskapaden der Prinz gehabt haben mochte.
„Quel’Thalas benötigt wieder deine Dienste, Botschafterin.“, sagte er in einem ernsten Befehlston.
„Meine Dienste?“, zuckte Gilmenel ungläubig dessen, was sie gerade gehört hatte, mit den Schultern, „Ich bin tot! Ich habe mehr als meine Dienste für Quel’Thalas geleistet. Ich habe genug von den Spielchen der Lebenden!“
„Schweig!“, schrie sie Rommath an, „Wenn der Prinz dir etwas befiehlt, dann hast du zu gehorchen!“
„Habe ich das?“, fragte Gilmenel süffisant, „Wie will er mich bestrafen? Mich foltern, oder gar töten?“
Sie lachte lauthals auf. 
„Wenn man tot ist, kann man alles etwas entspannter sehen.“, erklärte sie dem erzürnten Rommath mit einem entwaffnenden Lächeln, „Sicher könnt ihr meinen Geist vielleicht auch noch töten, aber das wäre eine Erlösung. Also was wollt ihr mir antun, Rommath?“
Rommath schnaubte verlegen, und murmelte verärgert vor sich hin.
„Rommath, da hat sie Recht.“, grinste ihn nun auch noch Prinz Kael’Thas an, „Und nun beruhigt euch beide wieder.“
„Wie ihr meint, mein Lord.“, grummelte der Erzmagister.
„Gilmenel Mindmaker, ich kann dich vermutlich dann nur bitten uns zu helfen.“, wandte er sich an sie, „Wir benötigen das, was du am besten beschaffen kannst.“
„Was soll das sein?“, stutzte Gilmenel.
„Wir brauchen Informationen, wie die Lage von hier bis Silbermond ist.“, erklärte der Prinz, „Wir sind zu wenige, als dass wir es wagen könnten, weiter vorzustoßen. Aber du kannst es. Du brauchst den Tot nicht mehr zu fürchten.“
Gilmenel lächelte ihn mit einem breiten Grinsen an, und nickte zustimmend.
„Ja, das ist sehr weise gedacht.“, sagte sie mit einem Augenzwinkern, bevor sich ihr Gesicht verfinsterte, „Zu viele sind bereits gestorben. Es ist genug. Außerdem würde jeder, der hier auf diesen unheiligen Boden stirbt, ein weiterer williger Scherge der Geißel.“
„Das ist noch ein guter Grund dafür, momentan nicht mehr zu wagen.“, gab ihr der Prinz Recht.
„Ja, das ist es, und daher werde ich euch helfen.“, sagte sie.
„Siehst du Rommath!“, mahnte der Prinz den Erzmagister, „Es gibt auch noch Idealisten, selbst unter den Toten.“
Rommath grunzte verstimmt.
„Ich werde hier acht Tage auf dich warten.“, erklärte der Prinz, „Danach werden wir das Lager abbrechen, und Verstärkung suchen, bevor wir dann selbst weiter vordringen müssen.“
Gilmenel nickte stumm und ging.

Nachdenklich wanderte sie die Straße Richtung Silbermond entlang. In den Stunden seitdem sie den Prinzen verlassen hatte, dachte sie viel über Deneathor nach. Er hatte alles verloren. Seine Verbitterung war daher mehr als verständlich. Sie hatte in Quel’Thalas keine Familie zu verlieren. Ihren Vater vermisste sie ab und zu, und nun da sie den ersten Hochelf traf, der ehrenvoll über ihn redete, kamen ihr Zweifel, ob sie ihn jemals richtig beurteilt hatte. Aber Aliasan Mindmaker starb nicht durch die Hand der Geißel. Soviel wusste sie sicher. Ihre Gedanken wurden traurig.
„Mutter!“, seufzte sie.
Sie schüttelte den Kopf. Über das Schicksal ihrer Mutter konnte sie nur mutmaßen. Dafür war ihr das ihrer besten Freundin, die sie je in Quel’Thalas gehabt hatte, nur allzu gut bekannt. Sie konnte es Deneathor einfach nicht glauben, dass sich Sylvanas, nun da sie sich wohl von dem dunklen Einfluss des Lich-Königs befreien konnte, selbst dessen düsteren Kunst der Necromanie nachging. Sie musste sich davon als Nächstes selbst ein Bild machen.
‚Zuerst muss sich aber diesen letzten Auftrag ausführen.’, dachte sie schweren Herzens.
Sie hörte ein entferntes Klappern. Es klang wie Knochen. Sie sah sich um. Die Straße war sehr nahe an die Todesschneise der Geißel gekommen. Skelettkrieger und Ghuls patrouillierten dort. Es waren Hunderte. Sie ging zögerlich weiter. Ein Ghul kreischte. Einige Schergen der Geißel sammelten sich, und liefen auf sie zu.
‚Sie haben mich entdeckt.’, dachte sie gleichgültig, ‚Sollen sie ruhig kommen. Ihre Schwerter sind für mich unbedeutend.’
Der erste Krieger hob sein Schwert und hieb auf sie ein. Ein Ghul versuchte sie mit seinen Klauen zu zerreißen. Ein weiterer scheiterte bei dem Versuch in ihre Beine zu beißen. Es war zwar eine ärgerliche Störung, aber sie nahm keinerlei Schaden.
„Ihr hirnlosen Untoten.“, verhöhnte sie die Skelette, „Ich bin selbst tot!“
Ein weiterer Krieger näherte sich aus der Schneise. Er hatte einen Magierstab in der Hand. Seine zerfetzte Robe musste einstmals sehr prächtig gewesen sein. Er hob seinen Stab und deutete auf Gilmenel. Eine weiße Lichtkugel schoss auf sie zu. Gilmenel sprang instinktiv zur Seite. Die Lichtkugel streifte sie an ihren linken Oberschenkel. Sie spürte ein heftiges Brennen.
‚Das tat weh.’, dachte sie erstaunt, ‚Vielleicht kann der Magier mir doch gefährlich werden. Immerhin hat die Geißel genug Erfahrung mit Untoten.’
Sie begann zu laufen. Die Krieger verfolgten sie. Der Magier feuerte eine weitere Lichtkugel ab. Dieses Mal konnte sie ihr ausweichen. Der Magier sah, dass er nicht traf, und Gilmenel aus seiner Reichweite zu kommen drohte. Er begann sie zu verfolgen. Gilmenel rannte ohne viel zu überlegen weg von der Schneise. Vor ihr lag die Hügelkette, die die Ebene von Silbermond begrenzte. Das Gelände wurde gebirgig. 
Die Skelettkrieger versuchten sie immer noch mit ihren Schwertern zu treffen. Der Magier warf einige Lichtkugel während der wilden Verfolgungsjagd. Jede ging daneben.
‚Er kann zum Glück nicht richtig zielen, während er rennen muss.’, dachte Gilmenel etwas erleichtert, als sie sah wie eine der Kugeln aus Versehen einen Ghul traf. Er löste sich in einem Lichtblitz auf. 
Sie fragte sich allerdings, wie lange diese Verfolgung noch gehen würde. Sie bog in ein kleines Tal ein. Ein Vogel zwitscherte. Der Klang erstaunte sie so sehr, dass sie vergaß einer der Kugeln auszuweichen. Ein stechender Schmerz durchfuhr ihr rechtes Bein. Sie strauchelte. Gilmenel versuchte wieder aufzustehen, aber sie konnte sich nicht bewegen. Der Magier war nun wenige Meter von ihr entfernt und begann einen weiteren Zauber.
‚Nun ist es aus.’, dachte Gilmenel. Sie war sich nicht ganz sicher, ob sie sich freuen sollte, oder nicht.

Ein Speer pfiff über sie hinweg und bohrte sich in den Schädel des untoten Magiers. Sein Kopf kippte nach hinten und brach von seiner Wirbelsäule ab. Der Rest des Skeletts sackte zusammen. Ein Pfeilschauer aus Brandpfeilen ging auf die Ghuls und Skelettkrieger nieder. Die Bandagen der Ghuls fingen sofort Feuer. In wilder Panik schlugen diese kreischend um sich, und trafen dabei die Krieger. 
„Für Quel’Thalas!“, rief eine Stimme.
Eine Truppe Hochelfen stürmte den Hang des Tals herunter und zertrümmerten mit ihren Schwertern die Skelette. Gilmenel betrachte das Schauspiel mit großem Erstaunen.
‚Es lebten noch Hochelfen in diesen verwüsteten Landen.’, dachte sie überrascht.
Doch weit mehr erfreute sie die Tatsache, dass ihre Retter Rock und Wappen der Waldläufer trugen. 
„Das war’s.“, rief ihr Anführer, „Nun will ich aber wissen, was dieser Terror zu bedeuten hatte.“
Er schaute sich um, aber unter all den Ghulresten und Knochenhaufen der ehemaligen Krieger konnte er Gilmenel nicht entdecken.
„Hier, ihr Waldläufer!“, rief sie ihnen zu.
Der Elf drehte sich um. Er kam langsam in ihre Richtung.
„Hier bin ich unter all dem stinkenden Müll.“, fuhr Gilmenel fort.
„Vorsicht!“, mahnte einer der Waldläufer, „Es könnte eine Falle sein.“
„Nein, ist es nicht!“, antwortete Gilmenel bestimmt.
Die Elfen begannen die Überreste der Geißelschergen einzusammeln und errichteten damit einen Scheiterhaufen. 
„Hier!“, rief eine Waldläuferin, die gerade die Reste eines Ghuls von Gilmenel wegschubst hat.
Der Anführer kam herangelaufen.
„Ein Geist?“, rief er erstaunt.
„Lor’themar?“, sagte Gilmenel überrascht, „Ihr lebt?“
„Wer…Beim Sonnenbrunnen! Gilmenel?“, rief der Elf zweifelnd.
„Schau nicht so ungläubig.“, lächelte sie ihn an, „Ich bin es. Oder besser gesagt, was von mir übrig ist.“
„Aber du bist ein Gespenst.“, schaute er sie schief an.
„Ja, das kann passieren, wenn man ermordet wird.“, grinste sie, „Ich erzähle dir bei Zeiten alles. Zuerst musst du mir erklären wie ihr überleben konntet und wie viele ihr seit.“
„Hm. Kann ich dir trauen?“, sinnierte Lor’themar Theron. Er rieb seine Hände nachdenklich.
„Warum denn nicht?“, wollte Gilmenel wissen.
„Nun, du bist zu zielstrebig auf unser geheimes Versteck zugerannt.“, sagte er nachdenklich, „Das kann kein Zufall sein. Wir haben es erst nach der verlorenen Schlacht aufgebaut. Vielleicht haben ja Spione der Geißel es gefunden, und nun … Apropos Spion …“
„Ja, ich gebe es ja zu. Der Titel Botschafterin war etwas geschönt von der Generalin.“, sagte Gilmenel verlegen.
„Sie! Ausgerechnet sie!“, zürnte plötzlich Lor’Themar, aber sein Zorn währte nur kurz, und er fuhr traurig fort, „Erwähne sie nie mehr. Sie ist für uns tot. Ich habe nun das Kommando über die verbliebenen Waldläufer, und wir verteidigen Quel’Thalas bis zum Tot.“
„Naja, danach kämpft ihr auch, aber auf der anderen Seite.“, sagte Gilmenel nachdenklich.
„Ja, wir haben das schon bemerkt, und daher verbrennen wir unsere Toten, wann immer es geht.“, erklärte der General niedergeschlagen.
„Verbrennen…“, Gilmenel wurde flau. Ihre Gestalt wurde durchsichtiger.
„Was ist mit dir?“, fragte Lor’Themar, als ihm die Veränderung auffiel.
„Ich hatte da so meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Feuer.“, erklärte sie ihm.
„Hm.“, strich sich General Theron nachdenklich über das Kinn, „Ich denke, dass ich dir einfach vertrauen werde.“
„Das ehrt mich.“, nickte sie ihm zu.
„Nachdem ich den östlichen Verteidigungsflügel übernommen hatte, kamen auch schon die Horden der Geißel auf uns zu. Sie bedrängten uns sehr, doch lag ihre Hauptmarschrichtung in der Mitte, dort wo …“, er stockte kurz, „Nun, wir haben uns verteidigt, so gut wir konnten. Aber als wir sahen, wie sich unsere Gefallenen wieder als Untote erhoben, und gegen uns kämpften, haben wir den Angriff abgebrochen. In den nahen Bergen konnten wir uns verschanzen.“
„Sehr vernünftig, dass ihr den Angriff abgebrochen habt.“, stimmte ihm Gilmenel zu.
„Sei es, wie es sei.“, schüttelte der General den Kopf, „Wir leben und viele Andere sind tot oder Schlimmeres.“
„Macht euch keine Gedanken, Lor’Themar.“, sagte Gilmenel, „So besteht nun wenigstens ein kleiner Funke Hoffnung mehr.“
„Ja, vielleicht.“, nickte er nachdenklich, „Die Geißel lies wie auf ein geheimes Zeichen von uns ab. Sie stürmten plötzlich zielstrebig in Richtung Silbermond.“
Gilmenel dachte an Arthas Befehl in der Gruft zurück. Vermutlich war es reiner Zufall, aber es würde zeitlich stimmen.
‚Wenn er das gewusst hätte, dass er damit einige Elfen verschont.’, dachte sie.
„Wir haben überlegt, ob wir ihnen in den Rücken fallen sollten.“, erzählte Lor’Themar weiter, „Aber wir waren nur knapp hundert Überlebende. Zuwenig, als das wir die Rettung für Silbermond gewesen sein hätten können. Als wir dann später die Zerstörung der Stadt sahen, überkam uns trotzdem tiefe Trauer. Wir beschlossen es der Geißel heimzuzahlen, und unser Land zurückzuerobern. Wir wählten den Partisanenkrieg. Hier in den Hügel errichteten wir ein geheimes Lager. Wir fanden weitere Überlebende der Geißel. Zurzeit haben wir dort circa fünfhundert Kämpfer unter Waffen, und gut doppelt so viele Flüchtlinge allen Alters.“
„Gut, dass muss der Prinz alles wissen.“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
„Wer? Arthas?“, wich der General vor ihr zurück und zog sein Schwert, „Du bist doch eine Spionin der Geißel!“
„Nein!“, rief ihn Gilmenel entgegen, „Kael’Thas Sonnenwanderer!“
„Wie?“, sagte der General mit offenen Mund und lies sein Schwert fallen, „Prinz Kael’Thas ist hier?“
„Ja, er lagert am Fuß des Passes.“, erklärte Gilmenel, „Er hat mich geschickt, um die Lage in Silbermond zu erforschen.“
„Ich kann es nicht glauben.“, schüttelte Lor’Themar seinen Kopf, „Er würde doch nicht so dumm sein, hier ohne Heer zu erscheinen, oder?“
„Er hat was Besseres dabei.“, zwinkerte Gilmenel ihm zu, „Ihn begleiten einige Magier aus Dalaran.“
„Dann muss er es sein.“, Lor’themar nickte verständnisvoll, „Er war schon immer von seiner Magie besessen.“
„Ich denke, dass es das Beste wäre, ich führe dich zu ihm.“, schlug Gilmenel vor, „Du kannst ihm sicher sehr viel berichten.“
„Ja.“, nickte der General zögerlich, „Das wäre wohl das Beste.“
Er überlegte einen kurzen Moment.
„Halduron, kehre ins Lager zurück, und berichte ihnen.“, befahl er einem Waldläufer, den Gilmenel vom Sehen her kannte, „Ich werde mit Gilmenel und dem Trupp hier den Prinzen besuchen.“
„Wie du wünscht.“, sagte Halduron, „Aber eine etwas größere Gruppe wäre wohl besser.“
„Wir würden nur mehr auffallen.“, wiegelte der General ab.
Er sah Gilmenel prüfend an. 
„Ich weis zwar nichts über die Gesundheit von Geistern, aber hast du dich von der Blitzkugel erholt?“, fragte er fürsorglich.
Gilmenel stand vorsichtig auf. 
„Ja, es geht wieder.“, sagte sie, „Es ist Alles eine Frage des Willens.“
Lor’themar, Gilmenel und der Rest der Truppe marschierten Richtung Süden. Halduron verschwand rasch in den Bergen. 

Lor’Themar traute seinen Augen nicht, als er von der Ferne das Banner des Königshauses der Sonnenwanderer sah.
„Dieser Narr!“, ärgerte er sich, „Noch auffälliger kann er sich nicht zur Zielscheibe machen.“
Gilmenel konnte ihm insgeheim nur zustimmen.
„Ich denke, dass er seinen Anspruch auf das Land deutlich machen möchte.“, versuchte sie den General zu beruhigen.
Er befahl seinen Waldläufern außerhalb des Lagers zuwarten, falls es doch eine Falle wäre. Sie sollten dann so schnell wie möglich Halduron und die anderen Elfen warnen.
Gilmenel ging mit ihm auf das Zelt des Prinzen zu. Die Wachen ließen sie passieren. 
„Prinz Kael’Thas!“, rief Gilmenel, „Ich bin zurück.“
Der Prinz trat würdevoll aus seinem Zelt. Er hatte eine prachtvolle rote Robe angelegt. Lor’Themar fiel auf die Knie.
„Siehst du Lor’Themar.“, grinste Gilmenel, „Ein echter Prinz. Wie ich es dir gesagt habe.“
„Mein Prinz Kael’Thas, General der Waldläufer Lor’themar Theron zu euren Diensten.“, meldete er.
„Rommath!“, rief der Prinz, „Sie ist zurück, und hat jemanden mitgebracht.“
Rommath kam aus dem Zelt gelaufen, und sah den knienden Hochelf.
„Theron?“, sagte er überrascht, „Ich erinnere mich vage. Sie waren eine sehr vornehme und adelige Familie in Silbermond.“
„General, wir haben viel zu besprechen.“, sagte der Prinz, „Kommt in mein Zelt.“
Die drei Elfen verschwanden im Zelt. Gilmenel blieb alleine zurück.
‚Ich denke, dass ist nur was für die Lebenden.’, dachte sie zynisch.
Sie setzte sich auf den Stuhl des Prinzen, der vor den Zelt als eine Art Thron fungierte. Lor’Themar kam nach einigen Stunden aufgelöst aus dem Zelt heraus.
„Ich kann es nicht glauben…“, murmelte er immer wieder fassungslos vor sich hin.
„Was kannst du nicht glauben, General?“, flapste Gilmenel, die lässig ein Bein über die Lehne des Throns geworfen hatte.
„Der Prinz hat mich zum Regenten von Silbermond ernannt.“, schüttelte er den Kopf, „Ich soll das Land sichern und Silbermond wiederaufbauen. Dies ist sein Befehl.“
„Na dann, meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Beförderung.“, lächelte ihn Gilmenel ironisch an, und klatschte Beifall, „Ich werde euch nun verlassen. Ich habe etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen. Leb wohl, Regent!“
Sie stand auf und ging. Sie winkte ihm noch zu, dann überlies sie Lor’Themar Theron seiner schweren Aufgabe, und alle lebenden Hochelfen Quel’Thalas’ seiner Obhut.


----------



## Gilmenel (30. Dezember 2009)

46.	Ausblick

Aliasan wusste das er keine Zeit hatte, sich um das Wohlbefinden Eärdalienes zu kümmern. Die wenigen verbliebenen lebenden Atalantëkrieger des Spezialmanipels hatten durch die Ohmacht der Matrone wieder Mut gewonnen.
&#8222;Hierher, Atalantë!&#8220;, winkte Aliasan ihnen deshalb zu, &#8222;Bildet eine dichte Angriffsformation!&#8220;
Die im Gehorsam mehr als gedrillten Krieger folgten dem Befehl sofort. Sie sammelten sich und bildeten mit ihren Schilden eine stark geschützte Linie. Aliasan drehte sich noch einmal zu Eärdaliene. Die Hüterinnen hatten die Bewusstlose schützend in ihre Mitte genommen. Sie standen zu allen entschlossen mit gezogenen Schwertern vor ihrer Matrone und der heiligen Wassersäule. Aliasan ging langsam auf die Elbinnen zu.
&#8222;Hüterinnen des heiligen Hains!&#8220;, rief er ihnen zu, als er nur noch wenige Schritte vor ihnen stand, &#8222;Ergebt euch, dann garantiere ich euch eure Sicherheit.&#8220;
Eine ältere Hüterin trat hervor.
&#8222;Niemals, du elender Verräter!&#8220;, schrie sie ihm zu, &#8222;Eher sterben wir! Mandos wird unser Opfer anerkennen!&#8220;
&#8222;Wie ihr wollt!&#8220;, antwortete Aliasan ihr, &#8222;Dann soll es so sein.&#8220;
Er drehte sich um, und ging auf die Reihe der Atalantë zu. Er hob seinen Stab. Er hielt ihn mit beiden Händen über seinen Kopf.  Ein riesiger Feuerball bildete sich über ihn. Er wendete sich langsam den Hüterinnen zu. Die Atalantë stimmten ein Siegesgeschrei an. 
&#8222;Nun spürt die wahre Macht der Magie!&#8220;, rief er stolz.
In einer blitzartigen Bewegung wirbelte er herum, und schleuderte den glühenden Feuerball den Atalantë entgegen. Er schlug genau in der Mitte der Angriffslinie ein. Nur ein paar wenige Krieger am äußersten Rand der Linie überlebten die alles verschlingenden Flammen. Sie sahen ungläubig in Aliasans Richtung. Der Magier hob bereits wieder seinen Stab. Dieses Mal trafen einzelne Blitze die Krieger. Die überlebenden Atalantë begannen in wilder kopfloser Panik aus dem Hain zu flüchten.
&#8218;Das sollte reichen, um ihre Moral zu zerstören.&#8217;, dachte Aliasan und lief zu den Hüterinnen.
&#8222;Keinen Schritt weiter, Aliasan!&#8220;, rief ihm die ältere Hüterin entgegen.
Aliasan blieb wie angewurzelt stehen. Die Hüterinnen begannen ihn einzukesseln.
&#8222;Ich weis nicht, was das alles zu bedeuten hat, und welches Spiel ihr hier spielt.&#8220;, sagte sie ernst, &#8222;Aber eines ist sicher. Ihr seit hier nicht willkommen!&#8220;
&#8222;Schwester, ich habe gerade euren teuren Hain gerettet.&#8220;, antwortete er leicht gereizt, &#8222;Nun müssen wir schnell machen. Der Plan duldet keinen Aufschub!&#8220;
&#8222;Welcher Plan?&#8220;, schüttelte die Hüterin den Kopf.
&#8222;Unser Plan.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene sanft im Rücken der Hüterinnen und ging durch deren Kreis zu Aliasan.
&#8222;Bist du in Ordnung, Liebste.&#8220;, sorgte sich Aliasan.
&#8222;Ja, mir geht es gut.&#8220;, lächelte sie ihn an, &#8222;Es tut sehr gut dich wieder zu sehen nach all dem hier.&#8220;
Er ging auf sie zu und nahm sie in seine Arme, und küsste sie. Ein Raunen ging durch die Reihen der Hüterinnen. Eärdaliene drehte sich ihnen zu.
&#8222;Schwestern! Aliasan war nie auf der Seite der Atalantë.&#8220;, erklärte sie ihnen rasch, &#8222;Es war ein Teil eines Planes von Mithrandir, der gerade abläuft, um unsere Inseln zu retten. Leider gab es dabei bereits einige unnötige Opfer.&#8220;
Sie schenkte der älteren Hüterin einen tröstenden Blick.
&#8222;Dein Bruder wusste um die Gefahr, Erhaldiäne. Wir werden ihn stets ehren.&#8220;, tröstete sie die Schwester des ermordeten obersten Magistrats, &#8222;Aber der Verrat saß tief selbst in unseren Reihen. Diesen galt es zu aufzudecken.&#8220;
Sie betrachtete traurig den Brandfleck, der alles war, was noch von Gwäedaliene übrig war.
&#8222;Doch nun müssen wir weiter kämpfen.&#8220;, sagte sie mit einem inneren Feuer, das nur darauf wartete es den Atalantë heimzuzahlen, &#8222;Wir verlassen den Hain und schließen uns den Kämpfern an.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber die Wassersäule ist dann ungeschützt.&#8220;, sorgte sich Erhaldiäne.
&#8222;Keine Bange, Schwester!&#8220;, lächelte sie Eärdaliene an, &#8222;Dafür wird gesorgt werden. Sie weis sich selbst zu verteidigen.&#8220;

&#8222;Elender Verräter!&#8220;, brüllte der General Korthandes, und schlug mit voller Kraft auf die Reling des Flagschiffes.
&#8222;Ja, mein General, das ist er.&#8220;, sagte der Soldat, der zitternd vor ihm stand, &#8222;Das Spezialmanipel wurde fast nahezu aufgerieben durch die Zaubersprüche, die er und die Matrone uns entgegenschleuderten. Nur meinem Kameraden hier und mir gelang die Flucht.&#8220;
&#8222;Ein Atalantë flieht nicht!&#8220;, raunzte General Korthandes ihn an.
&#8222;Ja, mein General.&#8220;, salutierte der Soldat, &#8222;Doch hielt ich es für wichtiger, dass ihr über den Verrat informiert werdet.&#8220;
&#8222;Gut, das mag sein.&#8220;, knurrte Korthandes, &#8222;War das also alles, oder hast du noch mehr zu berichten?&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, mein General.&#8220;, antwortete der Soldat leise, als ob er Angst hätte weiter zu berichten.
&#8222;Dann raus damit, Mann!&#8220;, befahl General Korthandes ungeduldig.
&#8222;Als wir den Ausgang des Haines erreicht hatten, drehten wir um.&#8220;, begann der Soldat stockend zu erzählen, &#8222;Wir versteckten uns hinter einem Gebüsch, und beobachteten die Geschehnisse bei der Wassersäule.&#8220;
&#8222;Und was geschah da?&#8220;, sagte Korthandes mürrisch.
&#8222;Der Verräter redete mit den Hüterinnen.&#8220;, fuhr der Soldat fort, &#8222;Die Matrone kam hinzu. Wir konnten nicht hören, was sie sagten, aber was als nächste kam, dass lies uns das Blut in den Andern gefrieren.&#8220;
&#8222;Keine Romane, Soldat.&#8220;, befahl der General, der sich bereits nahe am Rande seiner Geduld befand.
Der Soldat blickte verlegen. Doch dann stand ihm das blanke Entsetzen in sein Gesicht geschrieben. 
&#8222;Die Matrone schien irgendein Ritual auszuüben.&#8220;, sagte er leise, &#8222;Aus der Wassersäule traten vier Riesen heraus. Sie bestanden komplett aus Wasser. Sie sahen aus wie gigantische Elben, doch ihre Gestalt floss wie die Wassersäule selbst. Über dieser und den See bildete sich eine Art Kuppel. Sie schien in einem blauen Licht. Als die Kuppel alles umschloss, begannen die Hüterinnen den Hain zu verlassen. Als sie durch einen Ausgang im Wald verschwunden waren, begannen die Riesenelben um die Kuppel zu patrouillieren. Wir beschlossen zurückzukehren und Bericht zu erstatten.&#8220;
Korthandes hörte den Bericht mit Verwunderung. Er rieb sich nachdenklich am Kinn.
&#8222;Ihr könnt wegtreten!&#8220;, befahl er, und murmelte für sich &#8222;Hm, was für eine Teufelei ist das nun.&#8220;
Er überlegte kurz dann rief er einen Obersten seines Stabes zu sich.
&#8222;Mein General!&#8220;, meldete sich der Oberst.
Der General fasste für den Oberst kurz den Bericht des Soldaten zusammen.
&#8222;Wir müssen daher die Strategie ändern.&#8220;, erklärte er ihm.
&#8222;Wie ihr befehlt, General.&#8220;, nickte der Offizier zustimmend, &#8222;Wie sollen wir nun vorgehen?&#8220;
&#8222;Von den Zenturien, die das Dorf sichern, soll eine den Hain angreifen.&#8220;, legte General Korthandes dar, &#8222;Drei sollen im Dorf verbleiben. Die anderen vier stoßen zu den Zenturien, die die Wälder durchsuchen. Wir brauchen diese Hüterinnen.&#8220;
&#8222;Sie werden ihren kurzen Triumph nicht auskosten können.&#8220;, grinste der Oberst.
&#8222;Lebend!&#8220;, donnerte der General, &#8222;Wir brauchen zumindest einige von ihnen lebend. Auch diesen untreuen Magister würde ich gerne lebend in die Hände bekommen. Er soll spüren, was ein Verrat bei den Atalantë bedeutet. Nun geht, und macht es so!&#8220;
Der Oberst salutierte, und verließ die Brücke des Flagschiffes.

&#8222;Wohin nun, Kallidos?&#8220;, fragte der Atalantë angstvoll.
&#8222;Ich weis es doch selber nicht, Mann.&#8220;, schüttelte der Offizier den Kopf, &#8222;Dieser Wald!&#8220;
Er blickte sich angstvoll um. Seine Zenturie war eine der letzten, die den Wald betraten, als sie die fliehenden Elben verfolgten.
Als ein Späher meldete, dass diese flohen, hielt es der Vizegeneral, der den rechten Flügel der Angriffststreitkräfte befahl, noch für einen sicheren und einfachen Sieg, und schickte den Fliehenden zwei Zenturien hinterher. Als er den Kontakt zu diesen verlor, schickte er zwei weitere. Leutnant Kallidos und sein Manipel waren bei den letzten beiden Zenturien, die in den Wald geschickt wurden.
&#8222;Wir müssen vorsichtig sein!&#8220;, mahnte der Leutnant.
Er schlich sich tief gebeugt durch die Äste der Bäume. Die aufrechte kämpferische Haltung der Atalantë war ihm vergangen, als er sah, wie sich weiße Pfeile in die Brust seiner Kameraden bohrten.
&#8222;Die Elben sitzen auf den Bäumen.&#8220;, flüsterte Kallidos, &#8222;Aber wir können sie nicht sehen.&#8220;
Ein Soldat hinter ihm schrie kurz auf. Der Leutnant musste sich nicht umdrehen um zu wissen, dass er tot war.
&#8222;Achtung, Deckung!&#8220;, schrie er, &#8222;Ein weiterer Angriff!&#8220;
Die restlichen Soldaten des Manipels bildeten Vierergruppen und schützen sich mit ihren langen quadratischen Schilden. Die Pfeile der Elben bohrten sich in das Holz der Schilde.
&#8218;Wenigstens gehen sie nicht zum Nahkampf über.&#8217;, dachte Kallidos.
Der Pfeilschauer stoppte genauso schnell, wie er begann.
&#8222;Sie haben wieder aufgehört.&#8220;, rief der Leutnant, &#8222;Bleibt noch ein paar Augenblicke in Deckung.&#8220;
Er wusste mittlerweile, dass die Elben sie in diesen dichten Wäldern nie lange angriffen. Sie schlugen kurz zu, und verschwanden wieder. Kallidos bewunderte diese Taktik. Sie war ideal an das Gelände angepasst, und äußerst effizient. Sie dezimierte die Zahl der Atalantë, ohne dass die Elben selbst entdeckt und angegriffen werden konnten. Außerdem verunsicherte sie die auf offene Schlachten gedrillten Atalantëkriegern. Einen unsichtbaren Feind zu bekämpfen, senkte die Kampfmoral unter ihnen beträchtlich. Der unheimliche und dichte Wald tat ein Übriges dazu.
&#8218;Wenn wir nur wüssten, wie viele es sind?&#8217;, dachte Leutnant Kallidos, &#8218;Es können wenige sein oder eine ganze Armee. Aber selbst wenn ich das wüsste, nützt es mir nichts. Ich weis nicht wo die anderen Zenturien sind.&#8217;
Er seufzte tief, und befahl seinen Kriegern wieder weiter zu marschieren. Insgeheim wunderte er sich, dass sie nie auf getötete Kameraden stießen.
&#8222;Leutnant seht!&#8220;, rief ein Soldat, und riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken.
Der Wald vor ihnen wurde heller. Zwischen den Bäumen konnte man eine gewaltige Lichtung erkennen.
&#8222;Bei Sauron!&#8220;, entfuhr es Kallidos. Er riss die Augen ungläubig auf.
Ein Pfeilschauer ging von allen Seiten auf sie nieder. Sie rannten auf die Lichtung.

Der Gelände wurde steiler. Eärdaliene führte Aliasan und die Hüterinnen nun schon seit einigen Stunden durch die Wälder. An machen Stellen kamen den Hüterinnen Zweifel, ob Eärdaliene noch wusste, wo sie überhaupt hin wollte, so undurchdringlich erschien der Wald, durch den sie gingen. Viele glaubten, dass sie im Kreis wanderten. Sie wähnten Stellen zu erkennen, an denen sie bereits kurz vorher vorbeigekommen waren. Eärdaliene sprach ihnen Mut zu und versicherte ihnen, dass sie richtig seien, und bat sie zu schweigen. Die Hüterinnen vertrauten ihr dann von Neuen.
Die Änderung des Geländes beruhigte aber nun doch die Gemüter. Es war allen nun klar wo sie sich befanden. Sie waren weit entfernt vom heiligen Hain. Die Insel hatte nur eine Erhebung. Es war der Berg in der Mitte jeder der fünf Inseln. Die Berge standen an der Stelle der imposanten Masten, die die zu Land gewordenen fünf Erforscher der Meere einst besaßen.
Der Wald wurde an den Hängen des Berges etwas lichter. Eine deutliche Spur führte in Serpentinen den Berg hinauf. Die Hüterinnen rätselten, wer diese verursacht hatte. 
&#8222;Alles in Ordnung, Schwestern.&#8220;, beruhigte sie Eärdaliene, &#8222;Bald werdet ihr es sehen.&#8220;
Die Hüterinnen hatten alle Mühe den immer steiler werdenden Hang des Berges zu ersteigen. Ihre Roben und Schuhe waren eindeutig für so eine Kletterpartie ungeeignet. Einige rutschten daher von Zeit zu Zeit ab. Eärdaliene wartete dann bis diese wieder aufgeholt hatten und stieg unbeirrt weiter.
Die Baumgrenze des Berges lag vor ihnen. Darüber war der Berg nur noch von Gras bedeckt, bis er in einer eleganten fast senkrechten Nadel aus Fels in die Höhe schoss. An einigen Tagen des Jahres lag auf seinem Gipfel auch Schnee, der dann strahlend in der Sonne glitzerte, und dem Berg wie einen riesigen Leuchtturm erschienen lies. 
Die Spur führte nun knapp unter der Baumgrenze um den Berg herum. Eärdaliene blieb stehen. Vor ihnen stand eine Elbenwache.
&#8222;Grüße Matrone.&#8220;, verbeugte sich der Elb, &#8222;Ihr werdet bereits sehnsüchtig erwartet.&#8220;
&#8222;Danke Wache. Der Segen der Valar schütze dich.&#8220;, sagte und machte eine kurze segnende Handbewegung, &#8222;Wo ist der Oberst?&#8220;
&#8222;Er erwartet euch im Adlernest.&#8220;, meldete die Wache.
&#8222;Adlernest?&#8220;, schüttelte Eärdaliene fragend den Kopf.
&#8222;Nun, wir nennen den Kommandoposten so, da er wie ein Adlernest hoch oben am Berg liegt.&#8220;, erklärte der Soldat.
&#8222;Wie passend.&#8220;, nickte Eärdaliene ihm zu, &#8222;Kommt Schwestern und seht!&#8220;
Sie passierten den Wächter. Die Hüterinnen fielen in schweigendes Staunen. Die Bäume vor ihnen waren mit Strickhängebrücken verbunden. Einfache Baumhäuser schmiegten sich an die Stämme, oder waren zwischen den Bäumen aufgehängt. Elben bevölkerten die schwindelerregende Siedlung.
&#8222;Das sind die Bewohner der Siedlung.&#8220;, erklärte Eärdaliene den staunenden Hüterinnen, &#8222;Sie alle wurden hierher in Sicherheit gebracht.&#8220;
&#8222;Von wem?&#8220;, entfuhr es Erhaldiäne, die neben der Matrone stand.
&#8222;Kommt und seht alle.&#8220;, winkte Eärdaliene den Hüterinnen zu.

Eärdaliene führte sie durch die Baumhaussiedlung. Die Bewohner begrüssten die Hüterinnen freudig. Der Wald vor ihnen lichtete sich. Eine hölzerne Plattform erschien an der Flanke des Berges. Einige weiße Zelte mit der Flagge der Teleri der fünf Inseln standen auf ihr. Die Hüterinnen traten auf die Plattform. Erst jetzt nahmen die Hüterinnen wahr, wie steil der Berg war, den sie eben erklommen hatten. Sie konnten vom Rand der Plattform bis fast zum Fuß des Berges senkrecht hinunter blicken. Sie schwindelte. Die Plattform bot einen grandiosen Ausblick auf den nördlichen Teil der Insel. 
&#8222;Das Adlernest!&#8220;, erklärte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Ja, das stimmt.&#8220;, flüsterte Erhaldiäne fast ehrfürchtig.
&#8222;Dein Bruder hat hier viel geleistet, Schwester.&#8220;, sagte die Matrone.
Ein Offizier in der weißen Rüstung der königlichen Armeen kam auf sie zu.
&#8222;Seit ihr Matrone Eärdaliene?&#8220;, fragte er eine Hüterin, die gerade eines der weißen Zelte inspizierte.
Diese deutete kichernd und leicht errötet auf Eärdaliene, &#8222;Nein Soldat. Dort ist sie.&#8220;
&#8222;Danke.&#8220;, sagte der Offizier verlegen
Er ging auf Eärdaliene zu und salutierte mit einer tiefen Verbeugung.
&#8222;Wahrlich allein eure Schönheit sollte mir Erkennung genug gewesen sein.&#8220;, sagte er zu ihr.
Eärdaliene drehte verlegen ihren Kopf weg.
&#8222;Nicht doch.&#8220;, sagte sie, &#8222;Jedes Geschöpf Illuvatárs ist schön in seinem Sinne.&#8220;
&#8222;Gewiss, gewiss.&#8220;, nickte der Offizier, &#8222;Oberst Ëmalian der königlichen Streitkräfte zu eurem Befehl, Matrone.&#8220;
&#8222;Danke Oberst. Eru möge euch stets gewogen sein.&#8220;, nickte sie im freundlich zu, &#8222;Wie ist die Lage?&#8220;
&#8222;Seht selbst.&#8220;, sagte Ëmalian und deutete zu Tal.
Eärdalienes Blicke und die der Hüterinnen folgten seinem Finger.
Auf der östlichen Seite der Insel sahen sie eine riesige Lichtung im Wald. Sie war von der Spitze des Berges fast verdeckt.
&#8222;Was ist das, Matrone.&#8220;, fragte eine Hüterin, &#8222;Unsere Insel ist doch von ihren weißen Stränden bis fast zum Gipfel des Mastes bewaldet.&#8220;
&#8222;Die ist ein weiteres notwendiges Opfer.&#8220;, seufzte Eärdaliene.
Die halbe Lichtung leuchte weiß. Die Hüterinnen verstärkten ihre Sicht. Undeutlich konnten sie Zelte erkennen. In der Mitte der Zelte erhob sich ein mächtiges weißes Zelt, das wie eine Burg aussah. Eine meerblaue Fahne mit einem gekrönten silbernen Delphin flog stolz im Wind über den Zelt. Die Hüterinnen schauten Eärdaliene ungläubig an.
&#8222;Ja Schwestern.&#8220;, sagte sie voller Stolz, &#8222;Die gesamte Streitmacht der Teleri der fünf Inseln unter dem Kommando der Königin Ëarmeneliene selbst.&#8220;


----------



## Gilmenel (8. Januar 2010)

47.	Angriff

Leutnant Kallidos traute seinen Augen nicht. Vor ihm lag ein gigantisches Schlachtfeld. Er konnte die Ordnung nicht genau erkennen. Er sah einige die Zenturien der Atalantë, wie sie versuchten sich zu formieren. Andere marschierten bereits in Kampfformation. Rechts von ihm sah er die Standarte seiner Zenturie. 
„Los, Männer!“, rief er den Resten seines Manipels zu, „Schließen wir zur Zenturie auf.“
Seine Männer und er liefen wie die Hasen. Sie versuchten in wilden Zickzack den Elbenpfeilen auszuweichen, die vom Wald aus auf sie zuschossen. Als sie sich außerhalb der Reichweite der Bogenschützen wähnten, fielen sie in eine Laufformation. Der Rest der Zenturie war noch wenige Meter entfernt. Kallidos lief zur Standarte. Er erwartete dort den Oberst zu finden.
„Viertes Manipel.“, meldete er einem Offizier, „Leutnant Kallidos möchte den Oberst sprechen.“
„Rührt euch, Leutnant.“, befahl der Kapitän, „Der Oberst weilt bei den Ahnen. Ich habe nun den Befehl über die sechste Zenturie.“
Der Leutnant nickte dem Kapitän kurz zu. Es galt bei den Atalantë als ehrenhaft im Kampf zu sterben.
„Ich habe fast das halbe Manipel durch die Bogenschützen verloren, Kapitän.“, erklärte Leutnant Kallidos bitter.
„Dann hattet ihr noch Glück.“, sagte der Kapitän und zuckte mit den Mundwinkeln, „Viele Manipeln werden noch komplett vermisst.“
„Wir sind zum Kampf bereit!“, rief der Leutnant und klopfte sich auf die Brust.
„Gut, Leutnant.“, nickte der Kapitän, „Da reiht euch mit euren Männern in die Zenturie ein. Wir werden als nächstes den Angriff wagen.“
„Gegen wen?“, wollte Kallidos noch wissen.
„Gegen die gesamte Streitmacht der Teleri.“, antwortete der Kapitän resigniert.
Leutnant Kallidos salutierte und ging nachdenklich zurück zu seinem Manipel.
Die Taktik der Elben war ihm nun klar. Die Zenturien wurden in den fast unpassierbaren Wald gelockt. Einmal in den wirren Dickichten des Waldes gefangen, wurden sie von den Bogenschützen zur Lichtung getrieben. Dort stießen die ersten auf ein kampfbereites Heer der Elben, und wurden vernichtet. Erst den Nachzüglern gelang es scheinbar nun eine Schlachtordnung herzustellen. In den Wald wollte keiner mehr von ihnen zurück.
„Schließt euch der Zenturie an!“, befahl er seinem Manipel.
Die Männer, die eine kurze Rast eingelegt hatten, erhoben sich und liefen auf die Position ihres Manipels innerhalb der bereits fast vollständig aufgestellten Resten der sechsten Zenturie.
„Endlich kommt es zu einer ehrenvollen Schlacht!“, spornte Kallidos sie an.
Die Zenturie setzte sich in Bewegung. 

Eärdaliene schaute besorgt mit verschränkten Armen vom Adlernest Richtung Westen. Die Plattform des Kommandopostens war so errichtet worden, dass man sowohl den Hain sah, der westlich des Mastberges lag, als auch das Schlachtfeld der Lichtung, die die Elben östlich des Berges errichtet hatten. Oberst Ëmalian sah ihre besorgten Blicke.
„Was betrübt euch, Matrone?“, fragte er sie.
Eärdalienes drehte sich ihm gedankenverloren zu.
„Oberst?“, sagte sie geistesabwesend.
„Was ist mit euch los?“, sagte er erschrocken.
„Nichts, nichts, Oberst.“, beruhigte sie ihn, „Macht euch keine Sorgen. Ich sehe, dass unsere Soldaten dort unten gut kämpfen, und der Plan scheinbar aufgeht.“
„Ja, es schaut gut aus.“, nickte der Oberst zufrieden.
„Wir werden es wissen, wenn Aliasan zurückgekehrt ist.“, dämpfte sie den Optimismus Ëmalians.
Dass sie sich mehr Sorgen um Aliasan machte, als um die Krieger der Königin, verschwieg sie dem pflichtbewussten Offizier lieber.
„Nun, weis ich was meinen Bruder die letzten Wochen so beschäftigt hatte.“, sagte Erhaldiäne, als sie zu den beiden herantrat.
„Ja.“, stimmte Eärdaliene ihr zu, „Er hatte viel zu tun. Ich konnte ihm kaum helfen, da ich den Hain nicht lange alleine lassen konnte.“
„Ich wusste nichts davon.“, schüttelte die Hüterin ihren Kopf.
„Niemand wusste etwas davon.“, erklärte ihr Eärdaliene, „Wir haben alle Teile des Planes auf verschiedene Schultern gepackt. Keiner wusste, was der andere tat. Wir konnten niemanden richtig vertrauen.“
Sie hielt inne und senkte ihre Augen. Der Verrat und Verlust ihrer Freundin schmerzte sie noch immer. Eärdaliene versuchte die traurigen Gedanken zu verscheuchen. 
„Dein Bruder kümmerte sich um den Aufbau der Zuflucht.“, erklärte sie Erhaldiäne, „Ich sorgte für die Kommunikation mit der Königin. Aliasan schließlich diente als Lockvogel für die Atalantë. Sein Part war der Schwerste.“
„Nicht doch, Liebes.“, sagte Aliasan der wie auf Stichwort hinter einem Zelt hervorkam.
„Aliasan!“, rief Eärdaliene freudig. Ihre Augen begannen zu glänzen. Sie fiel ihm um den Hals.
„Öhm.“, räusperte sich Aliasan, „Doch nicht vor dem Oberst und der Hüterin. Du benimmst dich nicht wie eine Matrone.“
„Mir egal.“, schnurrte Eärdaliene, „Ich bin froh, dass du zurück bist, mein Herz.“
Aliasan begann zu erröten. Er schob die zierliche Matrone sanft von sich weg.
„Auf der Lichtung läuft alles nach Plan, Oberst.“, wandte er sich Ëmalian zu, „Die Truppen der Königin haben keine Schwierigkeiten, mit dem aufgeriebenen Heer der Atalantë.“
„Dann müssen wir nun zum nächsten Teil des Planes übergehen.“, sagte Eärdaliene ernst, „Erhaldiäne, versammle unsere Schwestern hier.“
Die Hüterin deutete eine knappe Verbeugung an, und ging in Richtung der Baumhaussiedlung.
„Willst du es wirklich wagen?“, sorgte sich Aliasan.
Eärdaliene nahm ihn bei den Händen.
„Ich muss, Aliasan.“, sagte sie zögernd, „Auch wenn ich lieber mit dir fern dieser Geschehnisse wäre, so gilt doch meine ganze Loyalität zuerst dem Hain und den Inseln. Erst wenn wir die Atalantë ein für alle mal vertrieben oder vernichtet haben, und der Hain und unsere Heimat wieder in Sicherheit sind, kann ich ruhig mit dir unser Leben verbringen. Doch bis dahin, müssen wir uns dem Schicksal stellen. Ganz egal, was es uns bringt und was es für uns beide bedeutet.“
„Ich kann dir nicht widersprechen.“, stimmte ihr Aliasan zu, „Auch ich würde wohl so handeln, wäre meine ferne Heimat in Gefahr.“
„Gut, dann sei es.“, nickte sie, und sah ihm liebevoll in die Augen.
Schritte wurden hörbar. Die Priesterrinnen hatten sich um Aliasan und sie versammelt. Eärdaliene Gesichtsausdruck wurde ernst.
„Schwestern!“, begann sie die Hüterinnen zu adressieren, „Ihr seht, was alles auf unserer heiligen Insel geschieht. Diese Opfer mussten leider gebracht werden. Doch ist die Bedrohung durch die Atalantë noch nicht zu Ende. Auch wir müssen unseren Teil dazu beitragen. Aliasan und ich werden zum Hain zurückkehren. Wir wissen nicht, wie lange die Wächter die Wassersäule verteidigen können. Solange ich fort bin, wird Erhaldiäne mich hier bei euch vertreten.“
„Ich…“, wollte diese widersprechen. Sie verstummte aber, als sie den strengen Blick der Eärdaliene sah, die nun wieder den Ernst und die Würde einer Matrone ausstrahlte.
„Du musst das Werk deines Bruders weiterführen.“, sprach Eärdaliene ihr zu.
„Ja, für Erlendur.“, flüsterte Erhaldiäne leise.
„Das wäre geklärt.“, nickte die Matrone ihr zu, „Deine erste Aufgabe wird sein zwanzig unserer besten Heilerinnen zu benennen. Der Oberst wird ihnen einen Pfadfinder an die Seite stellen, der sie in das Lager der Königin führt. Ihre Heilkenntnisse werden dort dringend benötigt. Der Rest von euch kümmert sich um die Bewohner unserer verlorenen Siedlung. Ich glaube, dass hier auch viel Trost und Zuspruch vonnöten ist. Nun geht und führt eure ehrenvollen Aufgaben aus. Der Segen Erus und aller Valar möge euch und alle Elben, die ihr trefft, begleiten.“
Sie hob beschwörend die Hände und begann die letzte Strophe des einen Lieds zu singen. Aliasan und der Oberst sahen sie verblüfft an. Es war nicht nur eine Stimme mit der Eärdaliene klar und wunderbar sang. Es war wie ein himmlischer Chor der Valar selbst. Alle Elben der Zuflucht strömten zum Adlernest, und hörten entrückt zu. Eine starke Zuversicht und frische Hoffung legte sich über sie alle.

„Schade darum.“, zuckte der Atalantëoffizier mit den Schultern, „Wir hätten die Gebäude später vielleicht gut für unseren Stützpunkt gebrauchen können.
„Schwachsinn!“, verhöhnte ihn sein Oberst, „Diese ärmlichen Holzhütten sind eines Atalantë nicht würdig, Flagleutannt.“
„Ja, sicher. Wie ihr meint, Oberst.“, sagte der Adjutant pflichtbewusst.
„Sie eignen sich gar nicht für den Krieg.“, sagte der Oberst der ersten Zenturie und warf den eleganten Gebäuden des Ordens einen verächtlichen Blick zu. 
„Wir sind schließlich Eroberer.“, sagte der Oberst ernst, „Wir nehmen was wir brauchen, und zerstören was wir nicht brauchen, damit es dem Feind nicht hilft.“
„Wie sollen wir vorgehen?“, fragte der Flagleutnant.
„Die Gebäude wurden von unseren Katapulten absichtlich verschont, da das Spezialmanipel sich darum kümmern sollte. Nunja, diesen Plan können wir wohl als absolut gescheitert abhaken.“, grinste der Oberst, „Das kommt davon, wenn man Fremden vertraut.“
Er verstummte, und schaute sich erschrocken um. Es war nicht klug seinen General zu kritisieren. Es könnte üble Konsequenzen haben. Er war erleichtert, als er feststellte, dass nur sein Adjutant in Hörreichweite war. Er musterte ihn mit zusammengekniffen Augen. Er wusste nicht, ob er ihm vertrauen könnte. Schließlich wäre er einer seiner möglichen Nachfolger. 
„Wir müssen die Gebäude selbst zerstören.“, fuhr er eilig fort um von seinem Fauxpas abzulenken, „Die Katapulte der Schiffe können uns nicht helfen. Die Zenturie ist zu nahe am Zielgebiet. Bringt die fahrbaren Katapulte in Stellung und vernichtet die entfernteren Gebäude damit. Die äußeren steckt in Brand.“
Der Adjutant salutierte mit einem breiten Grinsen. Der Oberst war sich plötzlich nicht mehr so sicher, ob er nicht doch einen dummen Fehler gemacht hatte. 
Soldaten begannen die Katapulte der ersten Legion näher an den Hain in Stellung zu bringen. Die Metallkörbe in denen bereits die Feuerkugeln gezündet waren, schulterten sie mit langen Stangen.  
Einige Manipeln der Legion begannen Fackeln anzuzünden, und setzten sich in Richtung der äußeren Gebäude in Bewegung. 
Der Oberst stand vor dem kunstvoll geschnitzten Zugangstor des Ordens, und betrachte es intensiv.
„Kunst? Humbug!“, murmelte er und rief, „Feuer frei!“
Die Katapulte begannen ihre feurige Ladung zu verschießen, die wie ein Meteoritenschauer auf die Gebäude des Hains niederging. Die Soldaten schmissen ihre Fackeln in die äußeren Gebäude des Hains. Die hölzernen Stallungen und Wirtschaftsgebäude, die diesen Teil des Ordens bildeten, brannten wie trockenes Stroh. Die Feuerbrunst, die die Katapulte mit ihren Pechkugeln auslösten, wütete in den zentralen Gebäuden der Versammlungsstätten und der Bibliothek. Ihre hölzernen Teile waren schnell von den gierigen Flammen verzehrt. Die beiden Feuerfronten trafen sich in der Mitte, und hatten leichtes Spiel mit den dort befindlichen Schlafgemächern der Hüterinnen.
„Gut. Sehr gut.“, rieb sich der Oberst die Hände, der trotz der großen Hitze, die ihm von dem teuflischen Inferno entgegenschlug, seinen Standort vor dem Tor nicht verlassen hatte. 
„Leutnant!“, rief er seinen Adjutanten, „Bereitet den nächsten Schritt vor.“
Der Leutnant salutierte und lief die Manipeln ab.
Die Katapulte stellten das Feuer ein. Die Soldaten löschten ihre Fackeln. Vier spezielle Manipeln, die mit Hacken und Branddecken ausgerüstet waren, nahmen vor den noch brennenden Ruinen des Ordens Aufstellung. Die Feuer verloschen langsam. Hier und da züngelten noch einzelne Flammen.
„Räumkommando los!“, befahl der Oberst. 
Die Soldaten setzten sich in Bewegung. Sie erstickten letzte Flammenreste mit ihren Decken. Ihre Kameraden räumten den gröbsten Schutt beiseite. Die Überreste der Bibliothek und der Versammlungshalle, waren jedoch zu groß. Sie ragten wie schwarze Hügel mahnend aus den niedergebrannten Gebäuden und Gärten des Ordens.

Königin Ëarmeneliene lächelte zufrieden. Sie stand vor dem Heer der Teleri in ihrer schimmernden silbernen Mithrilrüstung. Ihr meeresblauer Helmbusch wehte im kühlen Nordwind. Sie hielt ihre beiden Schwerter bereit zum Gefecht fest in den Händen. 
„Diese Narren sind geradewegs in unsere Falle gerannt, Admiral.“, lachte sie lauthals.
„Ja, meine Königin, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Atalantë so dumm sein würden.“, schüttelte der Admiral den Kopf.
„Aliasan hat gute Arbeit geleistet.“, nickte die Königin zufrieden, „Dieser Vizegeneral will nur sein Gesicht wahren, und hat dabei nicht gemerkt, wie er seine gesamten Zenturien in den Untergang geschickt hat.“
„Eine gute Wahl für uns, fürwahr.“, stimmte der Admiral zu, „Trotzdem, Königin der Fünf, müssen wir aufpassen. Es ist nur höchstens das halbe Atalantëheer, dem wir hier gegenüberstehen.“
„Richtig Imëleredis, das gibt mir zu bedenken.“, sagte die Königin nachdenklich, „Wir müssen bald unser verstecktes Schlachtfeld aufgeben.“
Sie sah wie eine weitere Zenturie in ihr Verderben marschierte. Sie hob die rechte Hand und gab das Signal zum Angriff. Im Moment lächelte ihr das Kriegsglück mit seinem breitesten Grinsen zu.

Es war im egal. Seine schwarze Rüstung hatte er längst vor seiner wilden Flucht abgeworfen. Er wusste was ihn im Wald erwartete. Sie hätte ihn nicht schützen können, und war nur unnötiger Ballast. Er rechnete sich aber dennoch eine gute Chance aus. Wie ein Tier schlich er durch den Wald. Er wusste, dass er sich seiner Umgebung anpassen musste, um den Pfeilen der Elben zu entgehen, die auf den Bäumen auf Flüchtlinge warteten. Er musste denken wie sie. Er musste mit der Natur leben und mit ihr verschmelzen. Dann würde er es vielleicht schaffen.
Er hatte sich freiwillig gemeldet, als der Kapitän nach einem Boten suchte. Die Elben hatten sie fast komplett eingekesselt. Die Verluste der Zenturie waren groß. Kurz vor der totalen Vernichtung der sechsten Zenturie erhielt er den Befehl, zurück zum Vizegeneral zu laufen und die Lage zu melden. Die Atalantë an der Küste mussten von dem versteckten Heer der Elben erfahren. Mit den letzten verbliebenen Kräften der Zenturie lies der Kapitän einen sicheren Korridor durch die übermächtigen Elbenstreitkräfte bilden. Der Leutnant lief, wie wenn Melkor persönlich hinter ihm her gewesen wäre.
Es wunderte ihn, dass er den Wald unbemerkt erreicht hatte. Er begann von Baum zu Baum zu schleichen. Nun kauerte er sich auf den Boden und lauschte. Vögel zwitscherten und sangen. Die Bäume rauschten im kühlen Nordwind. Er konzentrierte sich. Jedes unnatürliche Geräusch war ein Anhalt. 
‚Nein, kein Elb in der Nähe.’, kam Kallidos unsicher zum Schluss.
Er schlich gebeugt wie ein Affe auf allen Vieren zum nächsten Baum, der im kurz Schutz bieten würde.

Eärdaliene und Aliasan waren auf halben Weg hinunter zur Ebene. Eärdaliene blieb entsetzt stehen, und schlug die Hände vor ihr Gesicht. Eine Lücke in den Bäumen hatte den Blick nach Westen freigegeben. 
„Aliasan!“, rief sie entsetzt, „Der Hain brennt!“
Aliasan folgte den Blicken ihrer weitaufgerissenen dunklen Augen. 
„Ja Liebes, damit war zu rechnen. Aber es sind nur Gebäude.“, versuchte er sie zu trösten, und nahm sie in den Arm.
„Ja, leider.“, seufzte sie, „Aber es tut weh Dinge zerstört zu sehen, die Jahrtausende unbeschädigt überstanden hatten.“
„Man kann sie wieder aufbauen.“, sagte er ruhig, „Und das Wichtigste hast du in Sicherheit gebracht.“
„Ja.“, nickte sie zufrieden, „Die Bibliothek ist sicher. All das Wissen auch noch zu verlieren, wäre ein unersetzlicher Verlust gewesen. Vermutlich haben die Lichtelben nicht damit gerechnet, dass ihre geheime Halle einmal der ideale Tresor für die Bücher und Schriftrollen unserer Bibliothek werden würde.“
Sie schaute entschlossen in Richtung der brennenden Gebäude. 
„Aber nun müssen wir uns noch mehr beeilen.“, schaute sie Aliasan ernst in die Augen, „Das Allerheiligste ist in akuter Gefahr.“
Wie ein Reh begann sie den direkten senkrechten Weg zur Ebene hinunter zu springen. 

„Die Gebäude sind zerstört.“, meldete der Flagleutnant kalt seinem Oberst, „Das Räumkommando hat den Weg für die Zenturie freigemacht.“
Der Oberst nickte zufrieden.  Welche traditionsvollen Gebäude seine Soldaten gerade in Schutt und Asche gelegt hatten, berührte ihn nicht. Für ihn zählte nur der militärische Erfolg. Er schürzte die Lippen.
„Ich will hoffen, dass sie das Allerheiligste nicht betreten haben.“, sagte er mit einen Hauch von Verachtung für den Glauben der Elben.
„Nein, sie haben nur bis zu dessen Eingang geräumt.“, meldete der Leutnant.
„Sehr gut.“, sagte der Oberst finster, „Lasst die Zenturie in Schlachtformation antreten. Wir rücken vor.“
Die Manipeln der Zenturie nahmen präzise wie ein Uhrwerk Aufstellung. Der Oberst schritt die Reihen ab, und nahm seinen Platz vor seinen Kriegern ein. Er drehte sich ihnen zu.
„Atalantë!“, donnerte er, „Bis jetzt haben wir keinen Feind gesehen. Das wird sich bald ändern. Was immer uns dort erwarten mag, bedenkt immer, dass ihr zur ersten Zenturie gehört! Ihr seid die Elite der Atalantë! Nun lasst uns vorrücken und unsere Aufgabe erfüllen!“
Er hob sein Schwert, und rief, „Für die Atalantë! Rache für Numénor!“
Die Soldaten der ersten Zenturie hoben ihre Waffen in die Luft und stimmten ein Kampfgeheul an.
Der Oberst drehte sich zackig um und deutet mit seinem Schwert zu den Überresten des Hains.
„Angriff!“, schrie er.
Die erste Zenturie setzte sich in Bewegung. Die kurze Distanz bis zu den heckenartigen Bäumen, die das letzte Hindernis in das Innerste des Haines darstellten waren in dem raschen Marschtempo der  Atalantë bald von ihnen durchschritten.
„Fällt die Bäume!“, befahl der Oberst.
Einige Soldaten mit Äxten lösten sich aus den Reihen der Zenturie und begannen die Bäume zu fällen. Ein Raunen ging durch die Reihen der Zenturie, als die Sicht auf das Innerste frei war.
Vor ihnen lag der  Wiesenring der das Allerheiligste umgab. Dahinter schienen die  Smaragdbäume Yavannas in voller Pracht. Ihre Blätter leuchten in einem inneren grünen Feuer wie von selbst. Die Stämme aus Mithril spiegelten das Licht der Blätter tausendfach wieder.
Vier riesige Gestalten umrundenden die Bäume auf dem Wiesenring. Die Atalantë hatten Mühe ihre Gestalt zu erkennen. Sie ähnelten Elben, waren aber mindestens hundert Fuß hoch. Sie schienen wie ein Wasserfall zu fließen. Regenbogen bildeten ihre Haare. Ihre Augen glitzerten wie Eisberge in der Sonne. Sie hielten enorme Schwerter, die ebenfalls aus Eis zu bestehen zu schienen, in ihren Händen.  
„Seht!“, rief der Oberst seinen Soldaten zu, „Nur vier wässerige Gestalten! Was für eine lächerliche Wache!! Aufteilen und Angriff!“
Die Zenturie teilte sich in vier Angriffskeile. Jede von Ihnen stürmte auf einen der Wasserriesen zu. Diese hoben bedrohlich ihre Schwerter. 

„Es ist grausam, meine Königin.“, sagte der Teleriadmiral leise.
„Admiral, das ist der Krieg immer.“, erwiderte Königin Ëarmeneliene dem Soldaten, „Wir dürfen jedoch nie vergessen, dass die Atalantë die Angreifer waren.“ 
„Das mag gut sein.“, schüttelte der Admiral ungläubig dessen, was sich vor seinen Augen abspielte.
„Es ist ihr eigenes Schicksal, das sie so besiegeln.“, zuckte die Königin mit den Schultern.
Eine Zenturie nach der anderen lief zum Angriff gegen die Teleriestreitmacht. Diese wusste ihre Vorteile gut zu nutzen. Ohne ein koordinierendes Oberkommando, waren die Atalantë ziellos gegen die Übermacht der Elben vorgegangen.
Die Königin hatte das Schlachtfeld sorgfältig vorbereiten lassen. Die Lager der Elben waren gut mit Nachschub ausgestattet, der den Atalantë vollständig fehlte. Die Teleri hatten lange vor der Schlacht einzelne Schanzwerke errichtet. Von diesen aus hatten ihre Bogenschützen nun ein leichtes Spiel mit den anstürmenden Zenutrien. In einfach zu verteidigenden Engpässen wurden die Atalantë konzentriert. Die durch die Bogenschützen in den Wäldern bereits geschwächten Atalantë hatten daher keine Chance gegen die erdrückende Übermacht der Elben. Es gab keinen Ausweg.
Ein Oberst kam auf die Königin zugelaufen. Er salutierte.
„Meine Königin.“, meldete er, „Die Schlacht ist vorüber.“
„Den Valar sei Dank.“, sagte die Königin, und hob ihre Hände gen Himmel.
„Gibt es Gefangene?“, wollte der Admiral Imëleredis wissen.
Der Oberst sah betroffen zu Boden.
„Nein, es konnten keine gemacht werden.“, sagte er mit einem traurigen Kopfschütteln, „Es war nur sehr schwer von unseren Truppen zu ertragen.“
„Das ist mir bewusst, aber die Truppen haben tapfer gekämpft.“, versuchte die Königin den Mut des Obersts wieder zu steigern, „Es ist wohl der Brauch der Atalantë, dass sie ihre Verwundeten lieber selber töten, als sie den Feind in die Hände fallen zu lassen. Wir müssen, das nicht verstehen. Die Atalantë haben ihr eigene Sitten. Auch wenn uns diese grausam und barbarisch vorkommen, so müssen wir sie doch respektieren.“
„Aber…“, begann der Oberst, aber er hielt inne, als er bemerkte, wem er widersprechen wollte,.
„Ja, Oberst. Sie kämpfen bis zum letzten Mann.“, sagte Königin Ëarmeneliene, „Und dies selbst wenn die Lage hoffnungslos ist. Der Tot auf dem Feld der Ehre bedeutet ihnen mehr als ihr eigenes Leben. Diese Philosophie werden wir nie verstehen.“
„Meine Königin?“, unterbrach sie Admiral Imëleredis, „Es ist an der Zeit.“
Königin Ëarmeneliene nickte langsam. Sie wusste, dass ihnen nun der schwierigere Teil bevorstand.
„Ja, Imëleredis.“, sagte sie zögernd, „Lasst die Flotte die Insel umrunden und die Schiffe der Atalantë angreifen. Oberst, das Heer soll durch den Wald in Richtung Siedlung vorrücken.“
Die beiden Offiziere salutierten stumm, und verließen sie.


----------



## Gilmenel (8. Januar 2010)

48.	Umschlungen

„Ich habe es geschafft!“, jubelte er und riss seine Faust hoch.
Vor ihm lag nur noch wenige Schritte durch den Wald entfernt die zerstörte Siedlung. Er trat aus dem Wald. Ein stechender Schmerz durchbohrte seinen Oberarm. Ein Elbenpfeil hatte ihn nun doch noch getroffen. Er sammelte seine letzten Reserven und rannte los. Die Wachposten der Atalantë in der zerstörten Siedlung schauten ihn staunend nach. Er hielt erst an, als er den Strand erreicht hatte. Er sank auf die Knie. 
„Ich lebe!“, schluchzte er.
Die traumatischen Ereignisse auf der Lichtung würde er sein Leben lang nicht vergessen. Er stand auf und sah sich um. Einige hundert Schritte in Richtung des Zentrums der Siedlung sah er am Strand das Zelt des Vizegenerals. Er ging darauf zu.
„Leutnant Kallidos, sechste Zenturie viertes Manipel, mit einer wichtigen Meldung für den Vizegeneral.“, meldete er sich bei den Wachen vor dem Zelt.
Eine Wache musterte ihn von oben bis unten.
„So willst du dem Vizegeneral gegenübertreten, Kamerad?“, fragte sie breit grinsend.
Leutnant Kallidos betrachtete seinen verschlissenen Wams und die zerrissenen Hosen. Er zog mit einer lässigen Geste den Elbenpfeil aus seinem blutenden Oberarm, und warf ihn der Wache vor die Füße.
„Das hier hat viele meiner Kameraden zum letzten Mal geschmückt.“, erwiderte er finster, „Nun hol endlich den Vizegeneral!“
Die Wache betrachtete kurz den weißen Elbenpfeil. Sie drehte sich um und ging in das Zelt. Wenige Augenblicke später trat der Vizegeneral vor das Zelt. Er hielt einen gebratenen Hühnerschlegel in der Hand. Kallidos salutierte vor ihm.
„Was soll der Aufstand hier, Leutnant!“, raunzte ihn der Vizegeneral an.
Kallidos kniff die Augen zusammen. Die Borniertheit war dem Vizegeneral in sein dickes fleischiges Gesicht geschrieben. Kallidos wunderte sich, wie es dieser Fatzke wohl auf diesen Posten geschafft hatte. 
„Während ihr hier…“, begann Kallidos wütend, aber stoppte als er merkte, dass sein Zorn ihn wohl nicht weiterhelfen würde, „Ich melde dem Vizegeneral die Auslöschung von zwölf Zenturien.“
Der Vizegeneral wurde bleich. Er lies den Hühnerschlegel entsetzt fallen. 
„Wie?“, stotterte er.
„Es war eine Falle, Vizegeneral.“, sagte Kallidos. 
Er genoss das blanke Entsetzen im Gesicht des eitlen Vizegenerals. Der Vizegeneral wankte zurück ins Zelt. Er lies sich auf einen Stuhl fallen. Kallidos und die Wachen folgten ihm.
„Aber es waren doch nur Flüchtlinge?“, stammelte der Vizegeneral.
„Falsch, Vizegeneral.“, sagte Kallidos verächtlich, „Die Elben führten in den dichten Wäldern alle Zenturien, die ihr zur Verfolgung der Bewohner geschickt hattet, in die Irre.“
Der Vizegeneral rang mit der Fassung. Sein Atem war nur noch ein unregelmäßiges Japsen.
„Sie lenkten uns geschickt durch ihre überraschenden Pfeilangriffe durch die Wälder und zum Schlachtfeld.“, erklärte der Leutnant. 
„Schlachtfeld?“, stammelte der Vizegeneral.
„Ja, Schlachtfeld.“, schleuderte Kallidos ihm entgegen, „Die gesamte Streitmacht der Elben erwartete uns auf einem speziell angelegten Schlachtfeld. Alle Zenturien wurden aufgerieben. Nur ich konnte scheinbar entkommen.“
„Nur du?“, flüsterte der Vizegeneral.
„Ja, mir ist sonst keiner begegnet.“, betätigte der Leutnant, „Der General muss davon erfahren.“
„Muss er das?“, sagte der Vizegeneral mit einem arglistigen Ton in der Stimme.
„Ich werde es ihm gerne berichten, Vizegeneral.“, nickte Kallidos.
„Das wirst du nicht tun!“, schrie der Vizegeneral und sprang auf, „Wachen, tötet diesen Versager!“
Die Wachen zogen ihre Schwerter. Kallidos stellte sich stolz vor sie hin. 
„Tut es, wenn ihr dem Urteil dieses unfähigen Günstlings vertraut.“, sagte er ihnen ruhig.
Die Wachen betrachteten Kallidos erstaunt. Seine Verletzungen sprachen das Gegenteil dessen, was der Vizegeneral gesagt hatte. Sie steckten ihre Schwerter ein.
„Nun Vizegeneral,“, höhnte Kallidos, „könnt ihr ja auch gleich mit mir kommen und euch beim General für eure Fehleinschätzung verantworten.“
„Niemals!“, schrie der Vizegeneral.
Er zog sein Schwert und stürzte sich hinein.
„Ein unehrenhafter Versager bis in den Tot.“, schüttelte Kallidos den Kopf, „Wachen, ein Boot! Der General muss informiert werden.“

Eärdaliene führte Aliasan bei der Hand. Sie schlichen sich leise durch den dichten Wald hinter dem heiligen Hain. Nur ihr war der Weg bekannt. Sie hatte ihn mühsam erkundet. Der Wald schützte den Hain. Wäre sie nicht die Matrone, würden die Pflanzen und Tiere des Waldes vermutlich jedes weitere Vorankommen verhindern. 
„Schau dort.“, flüsterte sie Aliasan zu.
Aliasan folgte ihrem Finger. Durch die Bäume war der mit einem Fels getarnte Eingang zur Höhle der Lichtelben sichtbar. Der kurze Weg, der zu ihm führte, war die einzige Öffnung, außer dem offiziellen Tor zum Hain, in den Stämmen der Bäume, die wie eine lebende Palisade das Innerste des Haines schützten. 
Eärdaliene und Aliasan gingen vorsichtig zu der kleinen Pforte, die zum Wiesenring führte. Sie hatten bereits von weitem Kampflärm gehört. Als sie in das Innerste blickten bot sich ihnen ein Bild des Grauens.
Die Wächter hatten die anstürmenden Atalantë bereits stark dezimiert. Mit ihren riesigen Eisschwertern mähten sie immer wieder wahre Schneisen in die angreifenden Krieger. Dennoch stürmten diese immer wieder an. Das Blut der Berge verwundeter oder toten Soldaten verpestete den heiligen Boden des Hains.  
„Ich kann nur zwei Wächter sehen.“, flüsterte ihr Aliasan zu.
Eärdaliene, die sich vor Entsetzen über den Anblick in seine Arme vergraben hatte, schaute erschrocken zu ihm auf.
„Nur zwei sind übrig?“, sagte sie mit blankem Entsetzen in der Stimme.
„Ja, mein Herz.“, sagte der Magier und drückte sie zur Beruhigung.
„Ich habe damit gerechnet.“, sagte sie leise, „Aber gehofft, dass es alle vier Wächter schaffen würden.“
„Nein, der Kommandeur dieser Einheit ist sehr schlau.“, sagte Aliasan, „Schau!“
Eärdaliene drehte sich wieder dem Innersten zu. Sie sah wie Soldaten mit Fackeln auf einen der verbliebenen Wächter zustürmten. Über ihren Köpfen flogen bereits Brandbomben aus den Katapulten der Atalantë auf ihn zu.
„Nein, bei Eru!“, schrie Eärdaliene.
Die Brandbomben blieben am Eisschwert des Riesen haften. Ihr Feuer brachte es zum Schmelzen. Die Fackeln der Soldaten erhitzen den Wasserkörper des Riesen. Er verdampfte langsam. 
„Das darf nicht sein!“, zürnte Eärdaliene, und rannte hinaus auf den Wiesenring in Richtung der Wassersäule.
„Warte!“, rief Aliasan und begann ihr nachzulaufen, „Verdammt!“

Admiral Imëleredis schüttelte heftig den Kopf, als er mit seinem Schwert einen Ast abschlug. Er hatte es sich kurz überlegt heftigst zu protestieren, aber Entschlüsse der eigenen Königin stellt man nicht in Frage. Er hieb mürrisch auf einen weiteren Ast am Wegesrand ein, insofern man von einem Weg sprechen konnte.
Nachdem die Zenturien der Atalantë aufgerieben waren, gab Königin Ëarmeneliene den Befehl zum Vorrücken auf die Siedlung und die verbliebenen Zenturien der Atalantë dort. Es war dem Admiral sofort klar, dass sich Königin Ëarmeneliene persönlich an die Spitze ihrer Truppen stellen würde. Es wäre ihm aber lieber gewesen, dass er mit einigen Einheiten zur Sicherung voraus marschiert wäre. 
Er dachte weit zurück an den Aufbruch der „Fünf Erforscher der Meere“ vor langen Jahrhunderten, als er den nächsten Ast ins Visier nahm. Als sie damals Alqualondë verließen, war er einer der Offiziere des Schiffes, das unter dem Befehl von Ëarmeneliene stand.
Er hielt auch treu zu ihr als sie zusammen mit ihrer Schwester den Befehlen ihres Vaters Amaldëar widersprach, und den Teleri in Alqualondë zu Hilfe gegen die Noldor kommen wollte. Allerdings hatte sie auf sein Anraten dann nicht wie ihre Schwester Segel nach Alqualondë gesetzt. Es war jedoch das letzte Mal, dass sie den Rat eines anderen folgte. Sie machte es sich seither zum Vorwurf, dass sie vielleicht den Mord an ihrer Schwester durch die eigenen Brüder vermeiden hätte können, wenn sie auch mit ihrem Schiff der belagerten Hafenstadt der Teleri in Aman zum Beistand gekommen wäre. Sie und ihre Getreuen waren dann auch unter den wenigen Überlebenden von Ulmos Zorn, der mit der Schaffung der fünf Inseln endete. Seit damals herrschte sie nun einsam über die Schicksale der Elben auf den Inseln.
Imëleredis schaute sich um. Der sogenannte Weg war wenig mehr als ein Wildwechsel. Vor ihm ging die Königin mit erhobenem Haupt. Sie hieb mit ihrem beiden Schwerter in einem fast rhythmischen Takt auf die Vegetation ein, um den Weg zu verbreitern. Links und rechts von ihm sah er weitere Elben. Das gesamte Heer der Teleri schlich durch den dschungelartigen Wald der Insel des Hains. Über ihm hörte er ab und zu einen Ast knistern. Auch die Bogenschützen folgten dem Heer. Sie nahmen ihren Weg allerdings in den Baumkronen der Waldriesen.
Von Ferne vernahm er bereits das Rauschen der Brandung an dem westlichen Strand der Insel des Hains. Admiral Imëleredis wusste, dass ihnen nun bald der schwierigere Teil des Krieges gegen die Atalantë bevorstehen würde. Er seufzte und hieb mit voller Wucht auf den nächsten Ast ein.

Jedes Besatzungsmitglied des schwarzen Flagschiffes der Atalantë schien plötzlich im Bug weit weg von der Kommandobrücke sehr wichtigen Arbeiten nachzugehen. Keiner hatte auch nur einen Funken Mitleid mit dem Leutnant der alleine vor dem wild tobenden Korthandes dessen ganzen Zorn abbekam.
„Bin ich denn von lauter unfähigen Idioten umgeben?“, tobte der General, so dass man ihn selbst in die höchsten Rahen der Masten hörte.
Er holte mit seinem Schwert aus, und wollte gerade den vor ihm strammstehenden Leutnant Kallidos damit enthaupten, als er inne hielt.
„Nein, du kannst nichts dafür.“, brummte der General. 
Er fasste sich nachdenklich an sein Kinn und begann teuflisch zu grinsen.
„Trotzdem muss ich dich bestrafen.“, sagte General Korthandes, „Du scheinst ja diese Elben gut zu verstehen. Das ist ein Vorteil, den wir nutzen sollten. Folge mir.“
Der General verließ die Brücke und betrat seine Kajüte. Kallidos folgte ihm in einigen Abstand. Er zögerte als er die Schwelle der Kajütentüre übertreten wollte. Der Zutritt zur Kajüte des Generals war niemand gestattet. Normalerweise rief Korthandes nur seine engsten Berater hier herein. Kallidos ging an den beiden Wachen vorbei, die hinter der äußeren Tür der Kajüte in zwei Nischen links und rechts des Ganges Wache hielten. Er folgte dem General durch die innere Türe in dessen privaten Gemächern. Zu seiner Überraschung waren sie sehr schlicht gehalten. Eine Hängematte hing zwischen zwei Pfosten. Einige Truhen mit schweren schwarzen eisernen Beschlägen standen an den Wänden. Kleine Luken gaben dem Tageslicht eine geringe Chance einzudringen. Für große Fensterfronten war kein Platz auf einem Kriegsschiff. 
Der General setzte sich auf einen Stuhl bei dem riesigen Tisch, der den Raum dominierte. Ein Gewirr an Karten und Dokumenten lag darauf. Korthandes nahm ein Stück Papier und eine Feder. Er begann etwas zu schreiben und signierte es mit seinem Siegelring.
„Hier!“, sagte er und hielt das Papier dem Leutnant entgegen, „Lies!“  
Kallidos näherte sich dem Tisch und nahm das Papier entgegen. Er begann zu lesen. Sein Blick huschte ungläubig zwischen den Zeilen und dem General hin und her.
„Ich …“, versuchte er zu sagen.
„Ja Vizegeneral, es ist nun an dir alleine mit den verbliebenen Streitkräften auf der Insel diese verfluchten Elben zu besiegen.“, grinste ihn der General breit an.
Kallidos wusste, dass jeder Einspruch vergebens war. Er salutierte stumm und verließ nachdenklich die Kajüte. Er hielt die Beförderung für sein sicheres Todesurteil.

„Warte doch, Eärdaliene!“, rief Aliasan und packte die Matrone am Ärmel ihrer Robe.
Der Magier hatte sie kurz innerhalb des Baumringes eingeholt. Es waren nur noch wenige Schritte bis zum See, der die Wassersäule umgab. Von der anderen Seite der Säule drang der Kampflärm der Wächter und der Atalantë drohend zu ihnen herüber.
„Lass mich!“, schüttelte sie sich, „Ich muss kämpfen!“
„Ja, das musst du, aber mit Köpfchen.“, versuchte Aliasan die Elbe in ihrer Wut zu erreichen, „Das ist die erste Zenturie. Es ist die Elite der Atalantë. Sie werden nicht so leicht von einer einzelnen zierlichen Elbe zu beeindrucken sein.“
„Aber ich habe die Macht Ulmos.“, sah sie ihn wütend an.
„Ja, die hast du, meine Liebe.“, sagte er sanft, „Und gerade deswegen müssen wir diese geschickt nützen.“
Eärdaliene blieb stehen und verschränkte trotzig ihre Arme.
„So ist es gut.“, sagte Aliasan und küsste sie auf die Wange, „Wut ist ein schlechter Ratgeber, sagte mir einmal der Atalantëgeneral. Er hat hier leider Recht. Das Kriegshandwerk will kühl überlegt sein.“
„Was sollen wir tun?“, sagte sie mit einem auffordernden Blick. 
„Wir müssen unser Kräfte bündeln.“, sagte Aliasan nachdenklich, „Deine Beschwörungen und meine Magie müssen zusammenarbeiten.“
„Meine Beschwörungen sind fast am Ende.“, seufzte Eärdaliene, „Du hast zwei bereits gesehen. Diese kann ich nicht wieder verwenden. Alle anderen sind zu machtlos. Mir bliebe nur noch eine allerletzte und sehr mächtige, aber verzweifelte Möglichkeit.“ 
„Gut.“, nickte Aliasan ihr zu, „Wir werden sie einsetzen.“
„Du verstehst nicht.“, schüttelte Eärdaliene traurig den Kopf, „Ich kann sie nicht verwenden.“
„Wieso das denn?“, sagte Aliasan überrascht.
„Sie würde die Wassersäule und die Bäume zerstören.“, sagte sie traurig, „Vermutlich würde sie doch zu schwach sein um die Atalantë zu vernichten.“
„Eine Selbstzerstörung?“, staunte der Hochelfenmagier.
„Ja, sie ist der letzte Ausweg, damit dieser heilige Ort keinen Unwissenden in die Hände fällt.“, sagte Eärdaliene niedergeschlagen, „Der gesamte innere Bereich des Hains würde dadurch in den Fluten des Ozeans für immer versinken.“
„Dann müssen wir sie anwenden.“, sagte Aliasan fest und nahm ihre Hände.
„Nein!“, rief die Matrone in ihr dem Hochelf grimmig entgegen, „Das werde ich nicht tun!“
Die Elbe Eärdaliene aber fiel Aliasan in die Arme.
„Was soll ich nur tun?“, schluchzte sie.
Aliasan drückte sie liebevoll und streichelte zärtlich ihren Kopf. 
„Wir werden eine Lösung finden, Liebes.“, sagte er, „Sag mir was du noch an Beschwörungen vermagst.“
Eärdaliene zählte ihm die verbliebenen Beschwörungen auf. Sie waren hauptsächlich für die Feier des einen Liedes.
„Hmm….“, brummte Aliasan und rieb sich nachdenklich an seiner rechten Ohrspitze.
„Siehst du.“, seufzte Eärdaliene, „Es sind nur hübsche Effekte mehr nicht.“
„Ja, das mag durchaus sein.“, überlegte der Magier, „Aber ich denke ich weis eine Lösung.“
„Welche?“, keimte die Hoffnung in der Elbe auf.
Aliasan erklärte ihr seinen Plan.
„Ja, das geht.“, nickte Eärdaliene heftig, „Ich kenne ein Gedicht über den Helcaraxë. Das kann ich verwenden. Lass uns anfangen.“
Sie huschten beide wie zwei Schatten zwischen den Mithrilstämmen der Bäume. Die erste Zenturie hatte nun auch den vorletzten Wächter besiegt. Sie stürmten nun mit den restlichen Kräften vereint auf den letzten Wasserriesen zu.
Eärdaliene stellte sich an den Rand des Sees und begann eine Beschwörung. Die Wassersäule strahlte kurz auf. Die spiegelglatte Wasseroberfläche des Sees begann sich zu kräuseln. Blasen stiegen aus ihm heraus auf. Sie schimmernden fragil wie Seifenblassen in allen Farben des Regenbogens.
Eärdaliene begann zu singen. Es waren harte dissonante Töne, die die ganze Kälte des Helcaraxë harsch beschrieben. Aliasan begann zu frösteln. Die Melodie flog mit all ihren Disharmonien über die zerbrechlichen Wasserblasen. Sie wurden augenblicklich zu Eiskugeln. Reif glitzerte auf ihrer Oberfläche. Aliasan konzentrierte sich. Er begann seinen Stab über seinen Kopf zu wirbeln. Ein Tornado entstand vor ihm. Er lenkte ihn mit seinem Stab auf die Eiskugeln. Der Wirbelsturm sog alle ein. Einige kollidierten, und verwandelten sich in messerscharfe Eisstücke. Aliasan dirigierte den Sturm in Richtung der ersten Zenturie. Diese war so mit dem Wasserriesen beschäftigt, dass sie den tödlichen Sturm in ihren Rücken nicht bemerkte.
Zu spät erkannte der Oberst die Gefahr. Wie eine gigantische Fräse schlug der Wirbelsturm eine Schneise des Todes durch die erste Zenturie. Der Oberst versuchte verzweifelt Ordnung in das Chaos zu bringen. Er ließ die Angriffe auf den Wächter abbrechen. Doch immer wenn er eine Kampfordnung hergestellt hatte, lenkte Aliasan den Eistornado in die Linien der Atalantë. Der eisige Sturm und der verbliebene Wächter vernichteten die erste Zenturie bis zum letzten Mann.
„Geschafft!“, keuchte Aliasan und sank auf die Knie vor Erschöpfung.
Eärdaliene kam zu ihm gelaufen.
„Aliasan!“, rief sie besorgt, „Bis du in Ordnung?“
„Es geht schon wieder, Liebes.“, beruhigte er sie, als er wieder aufstand, „Die Atalantë sind vernichtet. Es wird alles wieder gut.“
„Ich wünschte ich könnte es so einfach glauben.“, schüttelte Eärdaliene traurig den Kopf.
Aliasan nahm sie zärtlich in die Arme.  Er hob behutsam ihr zierliches Kinn mit seinem Finger. Seine leuchtenden blauen Augen strahlten sie zuversichtlich an. Er beugte sich zu ihr herunter und küsste sie, als ob der Krieg um sie herum nicht stattfände. Eärdaliene schloss die Augen.
‚Ulmo verzeih mir.’, dachte sie und gab sich ganz dem Kuss Aliasans hin.
Sie merkten beide in ihrer Hingabe für einander nicht, wie sie langsam eng umschlungen in den See taumelten, und darin versanken.


----------



## Gilmenel (8. Januar 2010)

49.	Getroffen

Der neuernannte Vizegeneral Kallidos grinste hämisch, als er dem Kommandanten der Zenturien, die das Dorf sicherten, den Befehl des Generals unter die Nase hielt. Er stellte den jungen Kallidos eindeutig über den dienstälteren Vizegeneral.
„Wenn es der Befehl des Generals ist.“, knirschte dieser mit den Zähnen.
„Ja, das ist er.“, sagte Kallidos ruhig, „Also sagt mir die verbliebene Truppenstärke hier?“
Der Vizegeneral musterte die Rüstung des jungen Kallidos. Dieser hatte sich für ein einfaches schwarzes Lederwams und Hosen aus demselben Material entschieden. Leichte Schienen schützten seine Beine und Arme. Die Insignien eines Vizegenerals waren auf seinen Schultern angebracht.
„Es stehen hier drei Zenturien.“, sagte der ältere Vizegeneral, „Von der ersten Zenturie, die den Hain angriff, fehlt uns jede Nachricht.“
Kallidos überlegte kurz mit nachdenklicher Miene.
„Ich denke wir müssen nicht nach ihrem Verbleiben forschen.“, sagte er finster, „Sie sind vermutlich alle tot. Wir müssen uns hier vorbereiten.“
„Auf was vorbereiten?“, schüttelte der Vizegeneral den Kopf.
„Auf den Angriff einer großen Streitmacht zorniger zu allem entschlossener Elben.“, grinste Kallidos. 
Dem Vizegeneral war das Erstaunen ins Gesicht geschrieben.
„Eine Streitmacht?“, fasste er sich wieder, „Woher denn? Die wenigen hundert Elben dieser Siedlung sind wohl kaum eine Bedrohung.“
Die Stimmung von Vizegeneral Kallidos verfinsterte sich deutlich.
„Habt ihr euch kürzlich einmal gefragt wo die zwölf anderen Zenturien verblieben sind, Vizegeneral?“, sagte er sichtlich wütend über die Dummheit des älteren.
Dieser schüttelte verlegen den Kopf und vermied den vorwurfsvollen Blick des jüngeren.
„Nein?“, fragte Kallidos rein rhetorisch nach, „Seht ihr, ich bin der Rest der zwölf Legionen. Alle anderen wurden von den königlichen Streitmächten, die im Wald uns in einen Hinterhalt lockten, aufgerieben. Aber der Worte sind nun wirklich genug gewechselt. Sammelt die Zenturien am Strand, und bringt die Obersten zu mir. Geht!“
Der Vizegeneral drehte sich mit einem Brummen um. Kallidos wusste, dass er sich gerade einen Feind gemacht hatte. Es war im egal. Er musste sich überlegen, wie er gegenüber der Königin einen Vorteil erlangen könnte. Er rief einen Adjutanten des Vizegenerals zu sich.
„Such mir den besten Bogenschützen aus den drei Zenturien!“, befahl er den überraschten Adjutanten.
Kallidos gefiel langsam seine neue Position. Normalerweise wäre er nie in eine solche gekommen. Er war weder von Adel, noch hatte er Protektion irgendwelcher Art. Es war sein Ziel Hauptmann zu werden, das er nun gleich um viele Stufen übersprungen hatte. Er konnte sich aber trotzdem nicht über die Beförderung freuen. Er müsste erst einmal überleben, und dies hing davon ab, wie gut er die Strategie der Elben vorausahnen konnte. 
„Melde mich zur Stelle, Vizegeneral!“, salutierte ein Bogenschütze.
„Ah, sehr gut.“, nickte Kallidos, „Folg mir!“
Er führte den Bogenschützen zur breitesten Stelle des Strandes. Hier waren zwischen Meer und Wald einige hundert Schritte. Der Strand war hier außerdem nicht flach und eben, sondern in wellenförmigen Dünen angeordnet. Kallidos ging zum Waldrand. Es war ihm etwas mulmig zumute als er den dichten Wald sah.
„Hier!“, sagte er zu dem Bogenschützen, „Feuere einen Pfeil mit maximaler Kraft in Richtung Meer.“
Der Bogenschütze nahm einen Pfeil aus dem Köcher, und spannte den Bogen. Der Pfeil schoss in den Himmel. Kallidos folgte ihm.
„Gut.“, sagte er zum Bogenschützen, als sie den Pfeil gefunden hatten, „Wieweit schätzt du würde der Pfeil noch fliegen, wenn er von dem höchsten Baum am Waldesrand abgefeuert würde?“
„Vielleicht zehn oder zwölf Klafter, Vizegeneral.“, überlegte der Bogenschütze.
„Ja, das wäre auch meine Vernutung.“, nickte Kallidos, „Kehren wir zurück zum Lager.“
Er war zufrieden. Dies war der ideale Ort für seine Pläne.

Königin Ëarmeneliene hielt sich an den Plan. Das Heer der Elben sollte sich südlich der Siedlung am Strand sammeln. Er füllte sich langsam mit den Soldaten der Königin. Admiral Imëleredis sorgte sich darum eine Formation aus den Gruppen an Kriegern herzustellen, die den Wald verließen.
„Was melden unsere Späher, Admiral?“, erkundigte die Königin sich.
„Die Atalantë scheinen sich nördlich der Siedlung am Strand zu verschanzen, meine Königin.“, sagte der Admiral besorgt, „Dort ist ein Dünenkette. Sie haben sie mit Baumstämmen und anderen Materialien noch verstärkt.“
„Eine Dünenkette?“, sagte Ëarmeneliene mit einem fragenden Gesicht, „Die Strände unserer Insel, und besonders dieser hier, sind doch makellos flach.“
„Hier scheinbar nicht, Kommodorin.“, zuckte der Imëleredis mit den Schultern. 
Die Königin lächelte, als sie ihren alten Titel hörte, obwohl er traurige Erinnerungen in ihr heraufbeschwor. Ihr Vater hatte ihn jeden seiner vier Kinder gegeben, die einen der Erforscher befehligten. Sie nahm es dem Admiral aber nicht übel. Sie waren seit langen wieder in einer Situation, in der die Befehlskette wieder aufgebaut werden musste, und so überraschte es sie nicht, dass Imëleredis in die alten Traditionen zurückfiel.
„Gut, dann müssen wir das einplanen, Kommandant.“, antwortete sie mit einem breiten Grinsen.
Der Admiral schluckte. Die Königin hatte in wieder momentan auf seinen alten Rang von damals degradiert.
„Öhm, ja, das sollten wir.“, sagte er verlegen, „Ich denke das Beste ist ein Angriff von allen drei Seiten. Die Atalantë scheinen nicht sehr stark zu sein. Es sind schätzungsweise dreihundert Mann.“
„Bei Ulmo, wir sind fast zehnmal so viele.“, schüttelte Ëarmeneliene den Kopf, „Warum geben sie nicht auf?“
„Ich denke, dass ihr Ehrenkodex das nicht zulässt.“, versuchte sich Imëleredis an einer Erklärung.
„Nun gut, sie sind die Angreifer gewesen.“, sagte die Königin mit einem entschlossenen Gesicht, „Ich kann mir mein Mitleid aufsparen. Bereitet alles für den Angriff vor, Admiral.“
Der Admiral salutierte und entfernte sich. Sein Blick ging hinaus aufs Meer.
„Nun…“, drehte er sich wieder plötzlich zur Königin um, „Ach, nichts weiter.“
„Ja, Imëleredis?“, sagte sie besorgt als sie seinen nachdenklichen Blick sah.
„Ich wundere mich, was die Flotte der Atalantë noch für eine Rolle spielen wird.“, sorgte er sich.
„Das ist eine berechtigte Frage.“, stimmte Ëarmeneliene im zu, „Ich hoffe, dass die weiße Armada bald hier sein wird, um die Schiffe der Atalantë zu beschäftigen. Solange sollten wir mit dem Angriff warten.“
„Dann könnten sich aber die Atalantë am Strand noch besser verschanzen, meine Königin.“, gab der Admiral zu bedenken. 
„Damit müssen wir wohl leben, Imëleredis.“, sagte sie besorgt, „Aber ich denke es ist besser die Flotte der Atalantë ist beschäftigt, während wir das Schanzwerk angreifen.“
„Gut, wir werden warten.“, sagte der Admiral nicht gänzlich überzeugt.

„Wenigstens ein Soldat der mitdenkt.“, nickte General Korthandes zufrieden mit dem Kopf als er die Nachricht las, die ihn der Kapitän des Flagschiffes gegeben hatte, „Bereite alles wie gewünscht vor. Du wirst persönlich das Kommando übernehmen. Ich werde das Flagschiff inzwischen kommandieren.“
Der Kapitän salutierte knapp und verließ die Brücke des Flagschiffes. Der General stützte sich auf die Rehling und blickte zum Horizont. 
‚Wir müssen den Krieg hier gewinnen, und wir werden es auch.’, dachte er hoffnungsvoll, ‚Der Gebieter braucht diese Inseln dringend für seine Pläne.’
„Segel voraus am Horizont!“, rief der Ausguck.
Der General schwenkte seinen Blick nach links. Wenn er sich anstrengte, konnte er ein weißes Band am Horizont erkennen. Er selbst würde es für Wolken halten, aber die Männer im Ausguck hatten die schärfsten Augen der ganzen Flotte.
‚Ah, die Elbenflotte.’, dachte er zufrieden, ‚Endlich, kommen sie heraus.’
„Befehl an alle Kampfschiffe.“, rief er dem Signalgast zu, „Anker lichten und Schlachtformation einnehmen. Fertig machen zum Kampf.“
Der Signalgast suchte seine Pfeile aus und entzündete sie. Er schoss die verschiedenen farbigen Pfeile in der genauen Reihenfolge für die Kommandos in den Himmel. General Korthandes wusste dass die Befehle mit höchster Präzession ausgeführt würden. Er schaute zufrieden den Pfeilen hinterher.
Nur wenig später stiegen Pfeile zur Bestätigung in den Himmel. In den Bäuchen der Schiffe nahmen die Ruderer ihre Positionen ein. Die Riemen wurden ausgefahren. Die Flotte setzte sich mit tödlicher Präzession in Bewegung.
„Setzt Kurs elf Strich vor Bug!“, befahl Korthandes.
Der Bug des Flagschiffes drehte sich langsam in Richtung der Elbenarmada. Die Kampfschiffe der Flotte folgten ihrem Flagschiff. Langsam wuchs ihr Abstand zu den verbliebenen Schiffen der Flotte. Korthandes hätte lieber Segel gesetzt, aber der Wind stand gegen sie. Der Nordwind war ein Vorteil für die Elben. Die beiden Flotten näherten sich. 
„Bogenschützen in Stellung! Katapulte klarmachen!“, befahl der General.
Er sah wie sich auf allen Kampfschiffen die Feuer der Katapultgeschütze entzündeten. Er wusste, dass diese ihr größter Vorteil waren. Atrahandil hatte ihm genau die Ausrüstung und Schwachpunkte der Elbenschiffe verraten. Einem voll ausgerüsteten Atalantëkampfschiff hatten sie wenig entgegen zusetzen. Die stolze Flotte der Elben sollte daher nur ein kurzer Störfaktor sein. Korthandes lächelte zufrieden. 

„Warum greifen sie nicht an?“, fragte der Vizegeneral voller Ungeduld.
Er kaute nervös an seinen Fingernägeln.
„Nun, ich glaube sie warten auf dem Ausgang der Seeschlacht.“, sagte Kallidos und deutete auf das Meer.
Der Vizegeneral drehte sich um, und schaute mit einem Seufzen den abfahrenden Kampfschiffen hinterher. 
„Mag sein.“, nickte er, „Sollten wir ihr Zögern nicht nutzen und angreifen, statt hier untätig zu sitzen? Ich halte dieses Warten nicht mehr aus.“
„Nein, Mann.“, schnaubte Kallidos, „Sie sind uns zahlenmäßig bei weitem überlegen.“
Ein Signalhorn war zu hören. Ein zweites und dann ein drittes antworteten ihn.
„Was hat das nun wieder zu bedeuten?“, murmelte der Vizegeneral ängstlich.
„Wenn ich die Signale richtig orten konnte, dann haben sie uns jetzt von allen drei Landseiten eingekreist.“, erklärte Kallidos nüchtern.
Dem Vizegeneral stand der Schweiß auf der Stirn.
„Vizegeneral reist euch zusammen.“, raunzte ihn Kallidos an und wandte sich an die Obersten der drei Zenturien, „Fertig machen zum Kampf!“
„Kampf?“, stammelte der Vizegeneral, „Wieso? Wir sollten zur Flotte fliehen, wenn es so viele sind.“
„Wache!“, rief der Kallidos einem Soldaten zu, „Schafft mir diesen Feigling aus den Augen. Setzt ihn in ein Boot. Er soll zur Flotte rudern.“
Die Wache salutierte und packte den zitternden Vizegeneral. 
„Gut, wir können jetzt hier keine Schwächlinge gebrauchen.“, grummelte Kallidos.
Er sprang auf die Behelfsbarikade und rief den Zenturien entgegen, „Atalantë! Die Elben sind uns in ihrer Anzahl überlegen! Doch wir sind ein Kriegsvolk! Die Elben haben uns mit ihren Spielchen bisher überraschen können. Doch das ist nun zu Ende! Jetzt müssen sie aus ihren Löchern kriechen und uns im ehrbaren Kampf gegenübertreten. Unsere Zeit zur Rache und zum Sieg ist gekommen! Kampf!“
Die Zenturien stießen ihre Waffen in den Himmel.
„Kampf!“, tönte es aus den Kehlen der Soldaten.  
Kallidos hoffte das es nicht zulange nun dauern würde, bis die Elben angriffen, damit der Kampfgeist in den Männer nicht erlosch. Wie zur Bestätigung seiner Wünsche erschallte wieder ein Horn. Die beiden anderen antworteten. Links und rechts von dem Bollwerk kam nun das Elbenheer ins Blickfeld gelaufen.
„Sehr gut.“, rieb sich Kallidos die Hände als er dem Signalgast befahl, „Pfeil ab!“

„Halt!“, befahl Königin Ëarmeneliene ihrem Teil der Streitkraft, „Bogenschützen in Stellung!“
Sie wusste Admiral Imëleredis würde dies auf der anderen Seite des Atalantëbollwerks ebenfalls befehlen.
„Hornist, Signal!“, wandte sie sich dem Elb neben sich zu, „Bogenschützen, Brandpfeile ab!“
Ein Pfeilschauer flog in den blauen Himmel über den weißen Strand der Insel. Die tödliche Präzession der elbischen Bogenschützen würde ihn über den Köpfen der Atalantë wieder zur Erde niedergehen lassen. 
Wie es die Königin erwartet hatte, fing das Holz des Bollwerks schnell Feuer. Die Atalantë würden ihre Stellung wohl aufgeben müssen.
„Bogenschützen feuert weiter!“, rief sie ihren Soldaten zu.
Die Flammen wüteten auf den Palisaden. Der erhoffte Ausfall der Atalantë blieb jedoch aus.
„Sie kommen nicht heraus.“, sagte die Königin nachdenklich, „Dann müssen wir angreifen. Ihr Valar steht uns bei.“
Sie betrachtete die Armee hinter sich und rief ihnen zu „Zum Angriff!“ 
„Schilde!“, schrie Kallidos.
Die Soldaten der Zenturien im Inneren des Bollwerks hielten reflexartig die Schilde über die Köpfe. Einige Pfeile trafen aber dennoch ihr Ziel. 
„Reihen wieder schließen!“, befahl Kallidos von der Palisade herunter.
Flammen schlugen links und rechts von ihm wild um sich. Er ignorierte sie. Er blickte zum Meer. Die zurückgebliebenen kleineren Schiffe der Flotte schienen nun näher an der Küste zu ankern. 
„Männer haltet aus!“, munterte er die Soldaten auf, „Bald ist es soweit!“
Er schaute zurück zum Elbenheer. 
„Sehr gut.“, knurrte er zufrieden, „Sie kommen!“
Die Elben hatten nun fast schon das Bollwerk erreicht. Kallidos nickte dem Bogenschützen neben ihm zu.
„Signalgast!“, rief er dem Soldat zu, „Feuer frei!“
Der Bogenschütze nahm einen Pfeil, und entzündete ihn. Eine rote Rauchspur folgte dem brennenden Pfeil als er senkrecht in den Himmel stieg. Kallidos drehte sich erwatungsvoll zum Meer. Auf den Schiffen wurden Feuer entzündet. Die Katapulte der Schiffe wurden beladen und feuerten.
Königin Ëarmeneliene sah mit Entsetzen die Feuerbomben der Katapulte in die Ränge der Elben einschlagen. Sie rissen große tödliche Löcher in die Reihen anstürmenden Elben. Nun gab es nur noch eine Richtung.
„Vorwärts!“, rief sie und schwang ihre Schwerter, „Erstürmt das Bollwerk!“
Als eine der ersten schwang sie sich über die Palisaden. Sie schien in ihrer glänzenden Mithrilrüstung wie ein Blitz durch die Reihen der Atalantë zu fahren. Zu ihrer Erleichterung sah sie das Imëleredis dieselbe Taktik gewählt hatte. 

Mit einem splitternden Krachen bohrte sich der Bugrammdorn des Flagschiffes in das graziele weiße Elbenschiff.
„Volle Kraft zurück!“, befahl General Korthandes.
Der tödliche Sporn zog sich wieder aus dem zum Untergang verurteilten Schiff. Die Pfeilschützen und Katapulte des Flagschiffes feuerten ohne Unterbrechung trotzdem weiter. 
„Spielzeug!“, höhnte Korthandes.
Er schaute sich um. Überall waren die Schiffe im Kampf. Die Elbenschiffe waren mit vollen Segeln auf die Flotte der Atalantë getroffen. Wie an einem Riff zerschellten die ersten an den massiven Rammdornen der schwarzen Atalantëschiffe. Viele jedoch konnten rechtzeitig halsen. Sie kamen aber dadurch nicht schnell genug aus der Reichweite der Feuerkatapulte. Die Elben verloren viele Schiffe an die ausgelösten Feuersbrünste.
Die Elbenkapitäne versuchten nun den Wind zu nutzen um wieder Fahrt aufzunehmen. Es gelang einigen durch die Reihen der Atalantë hindurch zu segeln. Die Bogenschützen der Elben feuerten ihre Pfeilladungen auf die schwarzen Schiffe. Zur Erleichterung der Elben gerieten nun auch einige Atalantëschiffe in Brand. 
„Verflucht!“, tobte Korthandes, als er sah, dass die Elben von den vielen gerammten und untergegangen Schiffen untertauchten um den tödlichen Pfeilschauer der Atalantë zu entgehen.
‚Allzu  lange konnten sie es nicht aushalten da unten.’, dachte er gerade noch, als es ihm die Sprache verschlug.
Hunderte von Delphine sprangen ringsum die Atalantëschiffe aus dem Wasser. Jeder trug einen Elb, der elegant von dem Tier absprang und mit wirbelnden Schwertern auf den Decks der Schiffe landete. 
„Was bei Sauron?“, schrie der General, „Soldaten! Angriff!“
Die Soldaten, die bis jetzt die Ruder bedienten verließen ihre Riemen, und nahmen ihre Waffen. Korthandes war außer sich. Er hatte zu sehr auf den Fernkampf und die Kraft der Schiffe gebaut. Nun waren die Soldaten von der Ruderarbeit erschöpft. Immer mehr Delphine setzten ihre Reiter bei den Atalantë ab.
Der Kampf hatte bereits die Brücke des Flagschiffes erreicht. Korthandes Leibwache verteidigte sie mit Ingrimm. Ein Elbenschiff segelte an ihnen vorbei. Von Dutzenden weißen Elbenpfeilen getroffen sanken die Soldaten der Leibwache zu Boden. Korthandes zog sein Schwert.
„Kommt!“, höhnte er einigen Elben entgegen, „Holt euch euren Tod ab!“
Die Elben stürmten vorwärts. General Korthandes kämpfte wie ein Löwe. Die Doppelschwerter der Elben zerfetzten seine Rüstung. 
„Für Sauron!“, rief er und fiel tödlich getroffen.


----------



## Gilmenel (8. Januar 2010)

50.	Aman

Vizegeneral Kallidos kämpfte wie ein Besessener. Er wollte seinen Zenturien ein Vorbild sein. Immer wieder sammelte er sie und versuchte die Reihen geschlossen zu halten. Die Dünen hatten sich als idealer Kampfplatz herausgestellt. Die Atalantë nutzen die Höhe der Sandberge geschickt um die Angriffe der Elben abzuwehren. Fallgruben und Verhaue aus Dornengestrüpp machten den Elben es zusätzlich schwer die Atalantë zu erreichen.
Die Teleri konnten nicht zurück. Die Schiffe der Flotte hatten den Strand hinter ihnen mit Pechbomben in ein flammendes Inferno verwandelt. Kallidos hoffte, das seine Zenturien aushielten, bis die Kampfschiffe der Flotte wieder zurückkamen. Er sah einen Elb in silberner Rüstung die Palisade erklettern.
Königin Ëarmeneliene stand auf der Palisade und schaute auf die Kämpfe. Nachdem sie ihre Elben in den Kampf geführt hatte, war es nun an der Zeit die Taktik neu zu überdenken. Momentan drängte sich das Elbenheer dicht an dicht vor der Palisade. Im Inneren hatten aber nicht mehr Platz.
Sie musste zugestehen, dass der  Stellungskrieg dort von den Atalantë gut vorbereitet war. Sie machte sich auch langsam Sorgen um Admiral Imëleredis. Bis jetzt hatte sie seinen goldenen Helmbusch noch nirgends erblicken können, obwohl aus der Richtung seiner Truppen auch der Angriff gestartet worden war. Ihre Blicke fielen auf einen Krieger der Atalantë. Er kämpfte wie zehn. 
 „Königin Ëarmeneliene!“, rief ein Soldat der sich ihr von rechts näherte.
Sie blickte ihn an. Seine Rüstung war blutverschmiert. 
„Ja, Soldat.“, antwortete sie ihn.
„Admiral Imëleredis ist tot!“, meldet der Teleri vor Anstrengung schnaufend, „Er wurde von einem Brandsatz getroffen.“
Ëarmeneliene schloss die Augen und seufzte, „Warum?“
Sie ging auf die Knie und kreuzte die Arme.
„Ehre dir von uns gegangener Freund.“, betete sie leise, „Mögest du in Mandos Hallen Frieden finden.“
Sie erhob sich wieder und zog ihre zwei Schwerter.
„Danke Soldat.“, befahl sie dem Krieger, „Sagt euren Befehlshabern sie sollen mit allen Mitteln angreifen.“
Der Teleri salutierte und verließ sie.  Sie schaute zu dem Atalantë, der ihr vorhin bereits aufgefallen war. Sie stürzte sich von der Palisade.
Kallidos sah aus seinen Augenwinkeln, wie sich der Elb in der Silberrüstung den Atalantë entgegen warf. Seine beiden Schwerter kreisten in ryhtmischen Bewegungen. Ihr Lied war der Tot. Der Elb schien alle Hindernisse mit Leichtigkeit zu nehmen. Kallidos war sich sicher, dass er auf dem Weg zu ihm war. Er musste ihm entgegen gehen. Dieser elbische Berserker würde zuviel Unordnung in den Reihen der Atalantë schaffen. Plötzlich blieb der Elb stehen und starrte aufs Meer. Kallidos folgte im Schlachtengetümmel seinen Blick. Die Kampfschiffe kehrten zurück. Kallidos stieß einen Freudenschrei aus.

Königin Ëarmeneliene hielt inne in ihrem Zorn auf die Atalantë. Am Horizont tauchten die Silhouetten der schwarzen Schiffe der Atalantë auf. Sie hielten geradewegs auf die Küste der Insel zu. Sie würden sich bald mit den zurückgebliebenen kleineren Schiffen der Flotte vereinigen. Sie war der Verzweiflung nahe.
‚Die Armada wurde besiegt.’, dachte sie bitter.
Es waren zwar viel weniger Atalantëkampfschiffe als vorher, aber ihre Erscheinen belebte den Mut der schwarzgerüsteten Soldaten im Bollwerk. Sie lies ihren Kopf sinken. Ein stechender Schmerz durchfuhr ihre Brust. Sie sank zu Boden.
Wie durch einen Nebel hörte sie Stimmen rufen, „Rasch hierher! Die Königin ist verwundet!“
Sie spürte wie starke Hände sie emporhoben und wegtrugen. 
„Wir müssen den Pfeil durchstechen.“, sagte eine weibliche Stimme, „Zieht ihren Brustpanzer aus.“
Sie spürte wie etwas von ihrer Brust genommen wurde. Sie spürte einen weiteren Schmerz in ihrem Rücken. 
„Schnell!“, hallte die Stimme in ihren Ohren, „Verbindet sie!“
Sie spürte wie etwas Kühles ihre Stirn berührte.
„Königin! Königin! Könnt ihr mich hören.“ rief die Stimme besorgt.

Sie sah vor sich wie im Nebel eine Elbin. Sie erkannte sie wieder. Es war eine der Hüterinnen aus dem Hain.
„Ja.“, flüsterte Ëarmeneliene.
„Eru sei Dank! Sie lebt!“, beruhigte die Hüterin die Soldaten die um die Königin herum zu deren Schutz eine Art Kokon gebildet hatten.
Die Königin versuchte aufzustehen.
„Nein, bleibt sitzen!“, befahl die Hüterin.
„Ich muss aber…“, sagte Ëarmeneliene schwach.
„Ihr müsst euch erholen.“, riet die Hüterin besorgt.
Ëarmeneliene sammelte ihre Kräfte und stand auf. Die Bilder verschwammen vor ihr. Sie erkannte das Meer als großen blauen Fleck. Schwarze Kleckse kamen darauf auf sie zu.  Sie bildete sich ein graue Seeschwalben zwischen den Flecken hin und herfliegen zu sehen. Ihre Schnäbel waren wie aus Feuer.
„Was…“, stammelte sie, und deutete zum Meer.
„Die Atalantë werden angegriffen.“, erklärte die Hüterin, „Graue Schiffe segeln schnell wie Vögel durch ihre Linien und setzen sie in Brand.“
„Wer?“, flüsterte die Königin schwach.
„Wir wissen es nicht.“, sagte die Hüterin, „Aber sie scheinen auf unserer Seite zu sein. Es sind Dutzende.“
„Gut…“, nickte Ëarmeneliene, „Soldaten zum Angriff!“
Sie sank wieder in Ohnmacht. Die Hüterin fing sie sanft auf.

Kallidos sah wie der Elb zu Boden ging. Ein Pfeil hatte ihn getroffen. Die Reaktion der Elben überraschte ihn. Sofort stürzten Krieger herbei und schirmten den Elb ab. Einer schien seine Wunden zu pflegen. Vizegeneral Kallidos war sich nun sicher, dass es ein besonderer Elb war. 
‚Vermutlich ihr General.’, dachte er voll Hochachtung der Kampfleistung dieses Kriegers.
Ein eisiger Windhauch aus Norden fuhr ihm um den Kopf. Er drehte sich instinktiv zum Meer. Er traute seinen Augen nicht.
Graue Schiffe kamen zu Dutzenden vom Nordwind getrieben pfeilschnell herangeschossen. Sie flogen mit dem Wind. Sie tanzten durch die Reihen der schwarzen Kampfschiffe wie Libellen um das Schilf. Sie überzogen die Kriegsschiffe dabei mit einem wahren Feuerregen. 
Binnen kurzen standen alle zurückgekehrten Schiffe lichterloh in Brand. Die grauen Schiffe kreuzten weiter zu den Resten der Flotte. Wie Motten um das Licht kreisten sie um die Schiffe. Dieses Mal verbrannten aber nicht die Motten am Licht, sondern die Motten das Licht.  
„Wer ist das?“, rief der Vizegeneral erstaunt. 
Er erhielt keine Antwort. Die grauen Schiffe beendeten ihren tödlichen Tanz in der Flotte der Atalantë und flogen dem Strand entgegen. Mit einem Knirschen schoben sich alle auf den Strand der Insel. Krieger in grauer Rüstung schwangen sich von Bord. Der Vizegeneral erkannte die Gestalt der neuen Angreifer sofort.
„Noch mehr Elben!“, seufzte Kallidos und warf seinen Kopf mit einem Heuler in den Nacken.
Die grauen Elben stürzten sich auf die Atalantë von der fast unbefestigten Meerseite des Bollwerks. Das Ende des Feuerbombardements durch die Atalantëschiffe entfachte auch den Kampfesmut in den Teleri. Kallidos wusste das sie zum Untergang verdammt waren. 
„Wir kämpfen ehrenhaft bis zum Tod!“, rief er den Zenturien entgegen.
Eine Lanze bohrte sich in seine Brust. 
„Ihr Ahnen ich komme.“, hauchte er und starb.

„Sie schläft nur.“, flüsterte eine Stimme.
„Ja, aber schon seit dem Kampf, Matrone.“, antwortete eine Stimme besorgt, die einen ungewöhnlichen Akzent hatte.
„Bitte, ich bin nur ihre Stellvertreterin.“, sagte die erste Stimme verlegen.
„Die Matrone gilt als verschollen.“, sagte eine andere Stimme, „Also seit ihr nun unsere Anführerin.“
„Das bin ich nicht.“, hauchte die erste Stimme wieder.
Die Königin schlug die Augen auf. Sie schaute sich um. Sie lag in dem Bett ihres Schlafgemachs in ihrem Palast. Zwei Hüterinnen des Hains standen auf jeder Seite. An ihrem Fußende stand ein Elf, den sie noch nie gesehen hatte. Er trug eine silbergraue Robe mit Stickereien, die Möwen und Schiffe darstellten. 
„Sie ist wieder bei uns.“, freute sich eine der Hüterinnen.
Die ältere der beiden Hüterinnen beugte sich zu Königin Ëarmeneliene.
„Meine Königin, wie fühlt ihr euch?“, fragte sie besorgt.
„Sehr schwach, aber lebendig.“, antwortete Ëarmeneliene ihr.
Ein schwaches Stechen durchzuckte ihre Brust beim Sprechen. Sie sah den Elb an ihren Füßen fragend an.
„Wer seit ihr?“, fragte sie den Elb, „Ihr kommt mir entfernt bekannt vor.“
„Es freut mich, dass ihr euch noch an mich erinnert lang, lang verloren geglaubte Cousine.“, antwortete ihr der Elb mit einer tiefen Verbeugung. 
„Eurer Akzent?“, grübelte die Königin, „Ihr seit kein Teleri.“
„Doch ich bin einer.“, nickte der Elb, „Allerdings trennten sich die Wege unserer Sippen vor vielen Zeitaltern.“
„Ihr seit …?“, die Worte stockten Ëarmeneliene im Mund.
„Ja, ich komme aus Mittelerde.“, sagte der Elf, „Ich bin Círdan.“
„Ich erinnere mich.“, nickte die Königin mit den Kopf, „Ihr seit der Schiffsbauer und Seefahrer.“
„Ja Cousine, wir sahen uns das letzte Mal als ihr mit den fünf Erforschern meinen Hafen anliefet.“, erklärte Círdan.
„Wie kommt ihr hierher?“, fragte die Königin, „Was ist mit den Atalantë?“
„Alles wenn ihr wieder erholt seid, liebe Ëarmeneliene.“, versuchte Círdan abzulenken.
„Nein, ich kann mich nicht erholen, wenn ich nicht weis, ob meine Volk in Sicherheit ist.“, sagte sie entschlossen.
„Wahrlich eine Königin.“, schmunzelte Círdan, „Nun gut, dann aber nur alles in Kürze.“
„Ja.“, nickte Ëarmeneliene. 
„Gut, der Reihe nach.“, begann Círdan zu erzählen, „Vor einigen Monaten suchte uns Mithrandir auf, und erklärte mir, dass verloren geglaubte Verwandte in Not seien. Er erklärte mir, um wen es sich handelte. Er bat mich um Hilfe für euch. Ich sagte sie ihm sofort zu.“
„Mithrandir.“, flüsterte Ëarmeneliene dankbar.
„Ja, wahrlich ein Freund der Elben.“, nickte Círdan, „Wir machte uns umgehend ans Werk und bauten eine Flotte. Mithrandir erklärte uns den Kurs. Die Valar würden uns leiten versprach er uns.“
„Der Nordwind!“, entfuhr es der Königin.
„Ja, als wir ablegten blähte ein strammer Nordwind unsere Segel. Er trieb unsere Schiffe mit vogelgleichen Tempo nach Süden auf eure Inseln zu.“, erklärte Círdan, „Wir segelten so schnell, dass wir kaum das Wasser berührten.“ 
„Wahrlich von den Valar geleitet.“, flüsterte die ältere Hüterin.
„Doch fast zu spät, Hüterin.“, dämpfte Círdan ihren Glauben, „Wir segelten durch die Reste der weißen Armada. Wir sahen wie ihr am Strand von den Feuern eingekesselt wart. Wir kamen gerade noch rechtzeitig.“
„Die Atalantë?“, sorgte sich die Königin.
„Alle vernichtet, Ëarmeneliene.“, sagte Círdan mit einem traurigen Kopfschütteln.
Die Königin fuhr hoch, „Die Festung!“
Ein stechender Schmerz fuhr durch ihre Brust.
„Nicht bewegen, Cousine.“, mahnte Círdan, „Die Festung wurde auch eingenommen und geschleift.“
„Wo sind die Matrone Eärdaliene und der Fremde?“, wandte sie sich der älteren Hüterin zu.
„Sie sind verschollen, meine Königin.“, sagte diese niedergeschlagen, „Wir haben die gesamte Insel des heiligen Hains abgesucht aber keine Spur von ihnen gefunden. Die …“ 
Die Hüterin verstummte plötzlich und schlug die Augen zu Boden. Círdan sah sie streng an.
„Was ist passiert? Sagt es mir!“, forderte die Königin die Hüterin auf.
„Cousine später, wenn du dich erholt hast.“, sagte Círdan.
„Nein, jetzt!“, bestand Ëarmeneliene.
Círdan nickte der Hüterin zu.
„Die …“, begann sie und hielt inne, als wenn sie ein traumatisches Erlebnis schildern wollte, „Die Wassersäule Ulmos ist verschwunden.“ 
Königin Ëarmeneliene sah sie mit weit aufgerissenen Augen an. Das blanke Entsetzen stand in ihren Augen.
„Der See und die Bäume sind aber noch vorhanden.“, versuchte die Hüterin sie zu beruhigen.

„Was hat das nun wieder zu bedeuten?“, rätselte die Königin. 
„Vielleicht kann jemand anders hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen.“, flüsterte Círdan der Königin zu, „Ich wollte warten bist du wieder stärker bist, aber ich sehe es duldet keinen Aufschub. Hüterinnen bitte verlasst uns.“
Die beiden Hüterinnen verbeugten sich und verließen den Raum. Círdan ging zu einer kleinen geheimen Türe hinter einem Wandvorhang.
„Wie wisst ihr davon?“, staunte Ëarmeneliene.
Es war ein Geheimgang der direkt von hier zum Meer tief unten am Fuß der Klippen führte, auf denen die weiße Hauptstadt der Teleri der fünf Inseln gebaut war. 
„Ich kannte ihn nicht, aber jemand anderer.“, erklärte Círdan und gab einen kurzen Pfiff von sich.
Ein Elb in einen grauen Umhang trat nach kurzen aus der Tür. Círdan nickte ihm zu. Der Elb lies seinen Umhang fallen.
„Vater!“, rief Ëarmeneliene erstaunt.
„Ja Tochter, ich bin es.“, begann Amaldëar der Erforscher.
„Du bist zurück!“, schluchzte sie, „Endlich hat Ulmo dich erlöst.“
Ëarmeneliene wäre am liebsten aus ihrem Krankenlager hochgesprungen, und hätte ihren Vater umarmt, aber selbst die kleinste Bewegung brachte ihre Brust zum schmerzen.
Amaldëar senkte den Kopf und flüsterte, „Nein, das hat er nicht. Ich stehe immer noch unter seinen Fluch.“
„Aber du stehst doch hier vor mir?“, schüttelte Ëarmeneliene den Kopf.
„Ja, ich bin hier. Aber nur für kurze Zeit bin ich in dieser Gestalt.“, sagte ihr Vater, „Wenn mein Auftrag erledigt ist, muss ich wieder zurück in Ulmos Reich.“
„Dann möge diese kurze Zeit ewig dauern.“, hoffte die Königin.
„Leider wird dies nicht der Fall sein.“, schüttelte Amaldëar den Kopf, „Ich bin nur gekommen um den Teleri der fünf Inseln ihren Frieden zu bringen.“
„Frieden?“, wunderte sich Ëarmeneliene.
„Ja, zieht in Frieden nach Aman.“, sagte Amaldëar leise, „Für mich und die Anderen wird es keine Erlösung mehr geben.“
„Aber die Valar müssen doch irgendwann ein Erbarmen haben.“, verzweifelte Ëarmeneliene.
„Das werden sie sicher haben.“, stimmte er ihr zu, „Aber wir werden es nicht annehmen.“
Ëarmeneliene sah ihren Vater entsetzt an, „Wieso?“
„Wir haben nun zulange in Ulmos Reich gelebt.“, erklärte ihr Vater, „Wir haben eine neue Heimat gefunden.“
Er deutete mit seinen Armen in den Raum.
„Die hier ist nicht mehr unsere Welt.“, sagte er, „Wir gehören nicht mehr hierher.“
„Du hast schon immer dem Meer gehört.“, stimmte ihm seine Tochter zu, „Jetzt gehörst du ihm wahrlich ganz.“
„Ja, so ist es in der Tat.“, sagte Amaldëar mit einem Leuchten in seinen dunklen Augen, „Daher bin ich noch einmal zu euch gekommen. Wartet nicht mehr auf uns. Werde gesund und führe dein Volk nach Aman. Círdan wird euch dabei helfen.“
Ëarmeneliene nickte ihm zu, „Ja, das werde ich tun.“
„Nun muss ich gehen, meine Tochter.“, sagte er leise, „Leb wohl! Ich weis, die Valar werden euch leiten.“
Er kam zu ihr an das Bett und küsste sie zärtlich auf die Stirn.
„Vater!“, rief sie ihm nach, als er wieder den Geheimgang zum Meer hinunter ging.


----------



## Gilmenel (8. Januar 2010)

51.	Kopf

Es machte keinen Unterschied, ob sie die Augen öffnete oder schloss. Absolute Dunkelheit schien sie 
zu umgeben. Es blieb ihr aber trotzdem der Eindruck in eine unendliche Tiefe abzustürzen. In der 
schwarzen Leere die sie umgab konnte sie Stimmen hören. 
„Das ist sie also?", fragte eine machtvolle Stimme, die mehr wie ein Donnern klang.
„Ja, mein Gebieter.", antworte eine nicht weniger eindrucksvolle Stimme, „Sie hat dem Roten zur 
Flucht verholfen."
„Warum hast du es nicht verhindert?", sagte der Donnernde.
Der Vorwurf des Versagens und die Aussicht auf endlose Bestrafung klangen deutlich in seiner 
Stimme mit.
„Das konnte ich nicht.", sagte die zweite Stimme, „Als wir mit den Angriff begannen, wussten wir 
nicht, dass sie sich unter ihnen befand."
„Ihr hättet beizeiten das Problem lösen müssen.", grollte es durch die Schwärze.
„Verzeiht Hochmächtiger, aber war es nicht euer Entwurf, der verhindert, dass wir uns gegenseitig 
beeinflussen?", kam es erstaunlich vorwurfsvoll zurück.
„Schweig du nichtswerte Kreatur.", bebte die Leere, „Unsere Pläne sind zu groß für deinen winzigen 
Verstand."
„Selbstverständlich mein Beherrscher.", biederte sich nun der Zweite an.
„Sicher gehört sie auch zum Schwarm und ist damit immun gegen Korrekturen der Realität.", 
dozierte der Donner, „Doch wäre es an dir gewesen, die Entwicklung frühzeitig zu erkennen, und 
angemessene Maßnahmen zu treffen. Wir sind sehr unzufrieden."
Sie konnte spüren, wie der zweite Sprecher zusammenzuckte und sich vor Schmerzen krümmte.
„Wenn du noch einmal versagst.", warnte die Leere mit all ihrer Dunkelheit, „Dann wird es dein Ende 
sein."
Spaia konzentrierte sich. Nachdem was ihr Horuscal gesagt hatte, gab es einen Meister. 
‚Das muss er sein.', dachte sie mit Schaudern über die donnernde Stimme.
„Meister!", rief der Zweite.
„Ja, ich spüre es.", donnerte der Meister, „Sie ist bei Bewusstsein."
„Ich vernichte sie hier und jetzt!", brüllte der Vasall.
„Nein du Schwächling.", wütete der Meister in seiner Dunkelheit, „Sie ist doch nicht wirklich hier. 
Aber ihr Geist kann leiden."
Spaia spürte wie sich eine eisige Hand um ihre Gedanken legte. Sie wollte vor Schmerzen aufschreien.
„Spürst du es, Drache?", schien die Dunkelheit mit enormer Grausamkeit zu sagen.
Jeder Gedanke schmerzte sie, wie wenn tausende Eisnadeln ihre Nervenstränge durchbohrten.
„Ja, leide.", sagte der Meister mit sadistischer Genugtuung, „Leide, wie du noch nie gelitten hast. 
Jeder der sich uns in den Weg stellt, würde sich wünschen er wäre nur einfach getötet worden."
Nun schien Feuer die Haut Spaias zu verbrennen. Von Kopf bis Fuß spürte sie, wie ein Flammenmeer 
sie zu umschließen drohte.
„Doch mag es sein, dass es einen Ausweg für dich gibt.", begann der Meister listig, „Wir schätzen 
unsere tapferen Gegner und geben ihnen eine Chance ihren Fehler zu bereuen, und sich der wahren 
Macht anzuschließen. Reiche Belohungen erwarten sie dann."
Spaia spürte wie das Feuer von außen scheinbar in ihren Körper gesogen wurde. Er begann sich zu 
verändern. Aus ihren Fingern wurden Klauen. Ihr Hals wurde lang. Mächtige Flügel breiteten sich auf 
ihrem Rücken aus. Der Drache brüllte. Ein Feuerstoß aus seinem Maul fuhr durch die Dunkelheit.
„Nun Drache, wie fühlt es sich an, wieder ganz zu sein?", fragte die Dunkelheit, „So kannst du wieder 
sein, wenn du zu uns gehörst."
Spaia spürte die Macht. Sie spürte das Feuer des Drachens in ihrer Brust. Es war ein lange vermisstes 
Gefühl.
„Ja, schliesse dich uns an, und du wirst auf immer dein Feuer spüren.", hauchte der Meister 
verlockend.
Spaia badete sich im vertrauten Gefühl des Drachenfeuers. Sie genoss es ihre Flügel auszubreiten. Fast 
konnte sie den Wind um ihre Schnauze wehen spüren.
‚Was kümmert mich das Schicksal dieser winzigen Kreaturen.', dachte sie, ‚Wenn wir wieder Drachen 
sein können.'
„Gut so.", schmeichelte der Meister, „Diene uns und euer gesamter Hort wird wieder stark sein. Dein 
geliebter Horuscal wird wieder an deiner Seite fliegen."
Ein grüner Lichtblitz durchzuckte die Dunkelheit. Er züngelte sich Spaia entgegen.
„Wer?", donnerte der Meister.
Der Blitz traf Spaia. Sie spürte wie ihr Geist durch ihn aus der Dunkelheit entwich. Sie schrie auf.

Horuscal blickte sich um. Mächtige Sanddünen erstreckten sich um ihn herum. In dem Flirren der 
Hitze über der weiten Wüste konnte er ein wenig entfernt eine kleine Siedlung erkennen. Einige 
kuppelartige weiss getünchte Lehmhütten drängten sich in einer weißen Mauer. Dahinter ragte eine 
Bergkette schroff in die Höhe.
„Paladin!", rief Horuscal.
„Hier bin ich, Horuscal.", antwortete Gilluine dem ehemaligen Drachen.
Sie saß einige Schritte weiter entfernt noch etwas benommen im Sand. Sie stand auf und lief zu 
Horuscal. Gilluine schaute sich um. Der Hort war im Umkreis einiger hundert Schritte verteilt in der 
Wüste angekommen.
„Nein!", heulte plötzlich Horuscal auf.
Gilluine fand Horuscal der sich über Spaia beugte. Sie lag regungslos im Sand der Wüste. Horuscal 
sank in den Sand und nahm die Magierin in seine Arme.
„Sie ist tot!", schluchzte der mächtige Anführer der Bewahrer des Realen
Gilluine kniete sich neben Spaia. Sie nahm ihren Arm und fühlte ihren Puls. Sie schaute ihr intensiv in 
die weit geöffneten Augen.
„Nein, sie lebt.", beruhigte sie Horuscal.
„Aber sie bewegt sich nicht.", schüttelte er den Kopf mit dem imposanten roten Haarschopf.
„Ihr Körper ist gesund.", erklärte Gilluine und wurde nachdenklich, „Aber wo ihr Geist ist, kann ich 
euch nicht sagen."
„Tu irgendetwas.", bat Horuscal.
„Ich kann es versuchen.", sagte Gilluine mit wenig Zuversicht.
Sie breitet die Arme aus. Ein helles Licht umgab sie. Nach einer kurzen Zeit riss sie ihre Arme nach 
oben. Das Licht sprang auf Spaia über. Gilluine sank auf allen Vieren in den heißen Sand.
„Ich…", keuchte sie, „Nein… Zu dunkel."
Horuscal schaute besorgt von Spaia zu Gilluine hinüber.
„Was ist?", sorgte er sich.
„Wo immer auch ihr Geist ist.", begann die Paladin immer noch sichtlich erschöpft, „Das Licht kann 
sie nicht erreichen. Sie ist in einer Dimension, die ich nicht zu betreten vermag. Nur eine Person 
könnte sie vielleicht erreichen."
„Wer? Sag schnell!", drängte Horuscal, „Ich fühle, dass ihr Geist Schmerzen erleidet."
„Wir brauchen einen Schamanen.", erklärte Gilluine nachdenklich.
Horuscal schaute auf. Der gesamte Hort hatte sich mittlerweile um sie versammelt. Horuscal stand 
auf und hob die bewusstlose Magierin sanft auf.
„Nun gut meine Freunde, ich hoffe wir finden dort einen.", sagte er voller Sorge als er mit seinem 
Kinn in Richtung der Siedlung zeigte, „Eile ist geboten."
Er fing an zu Laufen. Gilluine und der Hort konnten seiner Geschwindigkeit kaum folgen.
Nach einer knappen halben Stunde hatten sie die Siedlung erreicht. Die Wache am Stadttor schaute 
den bunten Haufen an Menschen, Elfen, Zwergen, Tauren, Orcs und Gnome misstrauisch an.
„Wachen, wo finde ich hier einen Schamanen!", erkundigte sich Horuscal.
„Hey Mann, wo kommt ihr den mit eurem Zirkus her?", raunzte die Goblinwache.
Eine Nachtelfe in Kriegsrüstung stürmte der Wache entgegen.
„Mäßige deine Zunge, Grünling.", schnaubte sie, „Weis du nicht wen …"
Horuscal unterbrach sie mit einer schnellen Handbewegung. 
„Kerthor, es ist in Ordnung.", beruhigte er die Kriegerin.
Die Blicke der Wache und der Nachtelfe kreuzten schon die Klingen.
„Wache, meine Gefährtin hier bedarf dringend der Hilfe eines Schamanen.", bat Horuscal nun die 
Wache, „Rasch, die Zeit drängt, wo finden wir einen?"
„Ich bin ja kein Ungoblin.", knurrte die Wache, „Auf der anderen Seite von Gadgetzan in den Bergen 
ist eine Hütte. Der Troll dort ist angeblich Schamane. Der redet aber nur unverständliches 
Kauderwelsch. Versucht dort euer Glück. Tag noch."
„Danke.", sagte Horuscal und deutete eine Verbeugung an.
Horuscal rannte durch das Tor auf den Dorfplatz der Siedlung und auf der anderen Seite des Platzes 
wieder durch das dortige Tor hinaus.

Der Troll saß vor seiner Hütte. Hinter ihm trockneten verschiedene Tierbälge auf hölzernen Rahmen. 
Schwärme von Fliegen schwirrten um die Tierhäute. Er vertrieb mit seinem federgeschmückten 
Zauberstab lässig die Fliegen, die ihn selbst umschwirren wollten. Ab und zu deute er mit dem Stab 
auf eine und lies sie Figuren fliegen. Er hob eine Augenbraue. Aus dem Tal kam eine kleine Armee auf 
seine Hütte zu. Er stand auf, und ging in die Hütte.
„Ih, was für ein bestialischer Gestank.", rümpfte Gilluine die Nase.
„Solange er Spaia helfen kann, ist es der süßeste Duft der Welt.", erwiderte Horuscal, „Hey, 
Schamane!"
Niemand antwortete Horuscal Ruf.
„Vielleicht ist er in der Hütte?", sagte Gilluine und deutete auf die frischen Fußspuren, „Soll ich 
nachschauen?
„Das ist er ganz sicher.", knurrte Horuscal, „Nein, wir müssen warten bis er herauskommt. Wir 
dürfen nichts tun um ihn zu verärgern. Schamane wir benötigen dringend deine Hilfe!"
Aus der Hütte war immer noch keine Antwort zu vernehmen. Horuscal wurde langsam ungeduldig. 
Er fauchte etwas.
„Was habt ihr gesagt?", wollte Gilluine wissen.
„Nichts, ich habe nur meiner Wut auf drachisch Luft gemacht.", grollte Horuscal noch immer.
Der Troll stand in der Tür seiner Hütte. Er musterte Horuscal von oben bis unten. Er sagte etwas.
„Die Wache hat Recht.", schüttelte Gilluine den Kopf, „Er redet nur Kauderwelsch."
Horuscal sprach einige unverständliche Worte mit dem Troll.
„Nein, du irrst dich Mensch.", belehrte Horuscal sie, „Er spricht eine alte und weit ehrwürdigere 
Sprache als euer Gemein. Er spricht altes Thalassisch."
„Thalassisch?", wunderte sich Gilluine, „Aber er ist ein Troll?"
Horuscal beachtete sie gar nicht. Er war in ein Gespräch mit dem Troll vertieft. Dieser nickte ab und 
zu und verbeugte sich anschließend tief vor Horuscal.
„Er wird uns gerne helfen.", sagte Horuscal erleichtert.
„Ja Mensch, ich auch können Gemein.", sagte der Troll plötzlich zu Gilluine, „Aber Gron'Etek weit 
älter als ihr. Ich immer misstrauisch bin, wer an meine Türe klopft. Gron'Etek zuviel haben schon 
erlebt, Mann."
Der Troll lies seinen Kopf hängen, als wenn er einer traurigen Erinnerung nachging.
„Aber mächtigen Wesen Gron'Etek helfen muss.", sagte er und schaute Horuscal entzückt an.
„Wie? Er weis, wer du bist, Horuscal?", wunderte sich Gilluine.
„Ja, der ehrwürdige Schamane hier ist wohl der allerbeste den wir finden konnten.", nickte Horuscal 
und verbeugte sich leicht vor Gron'Etek.
„Mann, ich schon viel haben gesehen, du sagen.", seufzte der Troll, „Aber nun genug Worte gesagt."
Der Schamane betrachte Spaia intensiv. Mit seinem Zauberstab fuhr er langsam über ihren Körper. Er 
nickte verständig. Er legte einer seiner wulstigen Finger auf ihre Stirne. Er schloss die Augen. 
„Weit, weit weg sie ist.", flüsterte er wie in Trance, „Was?"
Er zitterte plötzlich am ganzen Körper, als ob ihn eine starke Macht schütteln würde. Er schleuderte 
den Zauberstab in den Sand.
„Hier!", schrie er und riss die Augen auf.
„Kannst du ihr helfen?", drängte Horuscal.
„Gron'Etek es versuchen, Mann.", sagte der Troll schwach, „Vielleicht. Schnell!"
Der Schamane nahm seinen Zauberstab wieder. Er malte einige Symbole in den Sand vor seiner Hütte.
„Schnell, legen Gefährtin in Mitte, Mann.", wies er Horuscal an.
Horuscal legte Spaia behutsam in die Mitte der Symbole. Er vermied es diese zu berühren.
„Gut so, ey.", nickte der Troll heftig.
Gron'Etek warf grünen Staub aus einer seiner Gürteltaschen auf die Symbole. Sie fingen an grün zu 
leuchten. Langsam begann der Schamane um die Symbole singend zu tanzen. Im Rhythmus seines 
Gesangs berührte er mit dem Zauberstab Teile der Symbole. Die Luft über Spaia fing ebenfalls an 
grün zu leuchten. Mit einem abrupten Stampfen seiner großen zweizehigen Füße blieb er stehen und 
riss seinen Zauberstab nach oben. Das grüne Leuchten verdichte sich zu einer Kugel. Mit einem Ruck 
schleuderte er seinen Zauberstab auf Spaia. Die Kugel fuhr wie ein Blitz in ihren Körper. Gron'Etek 
brach zusammen.
„Schamane!", rief Horuscal entsetzt, „Nicht noch einer!"
Der Körper von Gron'Etek zuckte kurz auf. Der Troll gab ein Stöhnen von sich. Er riss entsetzt die 
Augen auf. Er schrie ein einziges Wort. Er stand langsam auf.
„Sehr dramatisch.", sagte Gilluine trocken.
Horuscal schenkte ihr einen ernsten Blick. Der Schamane atmete schwer.
„Mächtig…", stöhnte er, „Sehr mächtig böses Mojo. Gron'Etek ähnliches schon vor langer Zeit einmal 
gespürt hat. Geisterelfe …"
Der Troll verstummte.  Ein langer Seufzer kam tief aus seiner Brust.
„Bist du in Ordnung, Schamane.", erkundigte sich Horuscal.
„Ey, Gron'Etek es gerade noch geschafft haben.", sagte er sichtlich erleichtert und wieder gefasster.
„Gut. Sehr gut.", nickte ihm der ehemalige Drache zu, „Aber was ist mit meiner Gefährtin?"
„Sehen selbst, Mann.", sagte der Schamane stolz und zeigte auf Spaia.
Horuscal fiel neben ihr in den Sand. Er legte ihren Kopf in seinen Schoß. Ihre Augen waren geöffnet. 
Sie atmete flach.
„Spaiastraza, mein Herz und meine Seele, kannst du mich hören?", sagte Horuscal liebevoll.   
„Meine Stärke und Macht.", hauchte sie Horuscal entgegen, „Ja, ich kann euch alle hören und sehen."
Horuscal nahm sie in den Arm und drückte sie erleichtert an sich.
„Wo bin ich hier?", fragte Spaia und blickte sich um, „Wie?"
„Wir haben einen Freund gefunden, der dir helfen konnte.", erklärte Horuscal und deutete auf 
Gron'Etek.
„Ich erinnere mich undeutlich.", sagte Spaia und wischte sich über die Stirn, „Das Portal… Ich bin 
stecken geblieben im Nichts. Dann …"
Sie riss die Augen auf. Das blanke Entsetzen stand in ihrem Gesicht geschrieben. Sie schlang ihre 
Arme um ihren Körper.
„Nein…", schrie sie laut, „Diese Schmerzen…"
„Sch… Sch…", beruhigte Horuscal sie und streichelte sanft ihr schwarzes Haar, „Du bist jetzt in 
Sicherheit, Liebe meines Lebens."
„Ja, du hast recht, mein einziger Beschützer.", nickte sie erleichtert, „Aber beinahe …"
„Es war knapp.", sagte Horuscal, „Ich weis."
„Das war es.", bestätigte ihm Spaia und wandte ihren Blick verlegen von ihm ab, „Aber anders als du 
denkst."
„Erklär es mir, meine Liebe.", sagte Horuscal.
„Es war eine große Versuchung.", sagte sie schuldvoll, „Euere Rettung kam gerade noch rechtzeitig. 
Ich… Ich… hätte… sonst…"
Horuscal sah sie fragend an. Spaia erzählte ihm alles über ihre Begegnung in der endlosen Dunkelheit. 
„Ich verstehe.", sagte Horuscal zögernd.
„Ja, es war das Gefühl, mein Leben.", sagte sie mit leuchtenden Augen, „Es war wunderbar wieder ich 
selbst zu sein, und im Besitz aller meiner Fähigkeiten. Ich weis nicht, ob ich der Versuchung 
widerstehen hätte können."
Horuscal blickte leer in die Ferne der Wüste, die unter ihnen lag. Er schien innerlich mit sich zu 
kämpfen. 
„Nun, Gron'Etek hat dir die Entscheidung abgenommen.", flüsterte er, „Uns allen."
„Was du meinen, Mann?", der Schamane sah Horuscal fragend an.
„Die Geschichte von Spaia hat mir gezeigt, dass mehr hinter dem Ganzen stecken muss, als nur ein 
verrückt gewordener Aspekt.", sagte Horuscal zu Spaia und Gilluine.
„Ich dich nicht verstehen, ey.", wunderte sich Gron'Etek, „Was du reden?"
„Gron'Etek was hast du gefühlt?", sagte Horuscal und sah ihn eindringlich an.
„Hey, nicht nötig du wenden Drachentricks an.", heulte der Troll auf, „Ich euch helfen. Ich erzählen 
will. Ich …"
Der Schamane verstummte. Sein Gesicht wurde finster. Es versteinerte zu einer grässlichen Fratze 
Etwas Unheimliches ging von ihm aus. Eine Dunkelheit hüllte ihn ein. 
„Deine jämmerlichen Versuche gegen uns sind zum Scheitern verurteilt, du Narr!", sprach er plötzlich 
mit einer dunklen tiefen Stimme, „Dein Verbündeter hier wird dir gar nichts erzählen. Er könnte es 
auch gar nicht. Wir sind zu groß für seinen primitiven Verstand. Aber wir müssen ihm danken, dass 
er uns zu euch geführt hat. Bald schon werden wir euch gef…"
Horuscal zog sein Schwert und schlug dem Troll mit einem Hieb den Kopf ab. Der Kopf schien noch 
ein „Danke, Mann." zu sagen als er in den Sand rollte.
„Schnell alle weg von hier!", befahl der Anführer der Bewahrer des Realen seinem Hort.


----------



## Gilmenel (24. Januar 2010)

52.	Blickwinkel

&#8218;Es ist die Hölle.', dachte Gilluine zornig als sie eine Steckmücke auf ihren Arm erschlug.
Sie tauchte den Eimer in  das Wasser des Flusses. Eine Nachtelfe kam auf sie zugelaufen.
&#8222;Komm, der Fürst will alle im Lager sprechen.", sagte Kerthor.
Gilluine nahm den Eimer und folgte fluchend der Nachtelfe ins Lager. Es war wenig mehr als eine 
Feuerstelle mit einigen zusammengebastelten Laubhütten. Der tägliche Mittagsregen prasselte 
ungehindert durch deren löchrige Dächer. Sie begann das Schlingendorntal mit ganzer Seele zu 
hassen. Fürst Horuscal, wie der ehemalige Drache nun von allen genannt wurde, hielt es aber für das 
geeignete Versteck vor den finsteren Mächten, die ihn und seinen Hort verfolgten. 
&#8222;Gut, Gilluine.", nickte ihr Horuscal entgegen, &#8222;Nun sind wir komplett."
Die Paladin deutete nur eine knappe Verbeugung an. Sie war schließlich immer noch offiziell im 
Dienste des Königs von Sturmwinds, dem ihre ganze Loyalität gehörte. Daher empfand sie sich hier in 
diesem Haufen ehemaliger Drachen als eine Art Botschafterin. Sie lehnte sich lässig an einen Baum.
&#8222;Mein Freunde, ich habe lange nachgedacht.", begann Horuscal, &#8222;Aber nun ist die Zeit gekommen, da 
wir aktiv werden müssen. Wir wissen wir haben einen übermächtigen Gegner, der uns keine Gnade 
schenken wird, doch bin ich mir sicher, dass wir, wenn wir taktisch geschickt vorgehen, letztendlich 
den Sieg erringen werden. Das erste Ziel das wir haben, ist die Aufspürung der Verbündeten des 
Meisters. Ich sage dies nur ungern, aber es muss ein mächtiger Drache sein. Ein Aspekt!"
Ein Raunen ging durch die Menge. Horuscal hob beschwichtigend beide Arme.
&#8222;Ruhig, meine Freunde.", sagte er gelassen, &#8222;Ja, ein Aspekt. Kein anderes Wesen in Azeroth wäre so 
mächtig Drachenschwärme mit unseren Fähigkeiten zu schaffen. Aus der Geschichte der Aspekte 
bleiben uns nur zwei, die dafür in Frage kommen. Diese gilt es zu untersuchen. Wir teilen uns daher 
ebenfalls in zwei Gruppen. Kerthorestresza wird die eine führen. Spaiastreza und ich die andere. Wir 
werden morgen bei Morgengrauen aufbrechen."

Gilluine fasste sich nachdenklich ans Kinn. Horuscal winkte sie zu sich. Sie sah Spaia und Kerthor 
bereits neben den Anführer der Bewahrer des Realen stehen.
&#8222;Ihr wünscht, Horuscal?", fragte die Paladin.
Horuscals dunkle Augen funkelten sie unter seinen roten Augenbrauen an.
&#8222;Nun Kommandantin, ich kann euch nicht zwingen euch uns anzuschließen.", begann der Fürst, 
&#8222;Aber ich vermute, dass wir noch weiter den Weg zusammen gehen sollten. Damit können wir beide 
das Meiste für unsere jeweilige Sache gewinnen."  
&#8222;Das mag durchaus sein.", erwiderte sie ihm, &#8222;Aber bedenkt stets, dass meine ganze Ergebenheit dem 
König von Sturmwind gehört, auch wenn ihr vermutlich weit mächtiger seit wie er."
&#8222;Das lasse ich mal dahin gestellt, wer mächtiger ist.", schüttelte Horuscal den Kopf, &#8222;Aber eure 
Antwort zeigt mir, dass man sich auf euch verlassen kann. Ihr seit eurem Herrn treu ergeben."
&#8222;Das bin ich.", flüsterte die Paladin.
Sie zog ihr mächtiges Zweihandschwert. Sie salutierte damit dem Anführer der Bewahrer.
&#8222;Euere Sache scheint gerecht und für alle freien Bewohner Azeroths wichtig zu sein.", sagte ruhig, 
&#8222;Darum biete ich euch hiermit die Unterstützung des Königreichs von Sturmwind an, soweit sie in 
meiner Macht steht."  
&#8222;Ich nehme sie gerne an, Kommandantin.", sagte Fürst Horuscal und verbeugte sich vor der Paladin, 
&#8222;Doch nun genug der Formalitäten."
Horuscal nahm einen Stock und zeichnete damit drei Kontinente in den lehmigen Dschungelboden.
&#8222;Das hier ist Azeroth. Genauer gesagt die östlichen Königreiche, wie sie jetzt genannt werden.", sagte 
er und deute auf den rechten Kringel vor ihm, &#8222;Wir sind momentan hier."
Er steckte seinen Stock kurz über dem südlichen Ende des Kringels in die Erde.
&#8222;Ich bin sicher, dass einer der beiden Schwärme etwas weis.", sagte er und zog den Stock aus der 
Erde.
&#8222;Aber welche sind es?", wollte Gilluine wissen.
&#8222;Das ist ziemlich einfach.", grinste Horuscal, &#8222;Der bronzene Schwarm scheidet aus. Nozdormu würde 
kaum andere Drachen erschaffen, die &#8230; Nun gut, er würde es nicht."
Gilluine nickte nur verbissen. Irgendwann würde sie es noch erfahren, was ihr Horsuscal so penetrant 
zu verschweigen suchte.
&#8222;Ysera, die Herrin des grünen Schwarms, hätte dazu auch keine Veranlassung.", erklärte Horuscal 
weiter, &#8222;Der rote Schwarm mit Alexstrasza kann es ebenso wenig sein, dass sagt mir mein Gefühl."
&#8222;Dann bleiben nur noch zwei übrig.", sagte Spaia mit einem sehr besorgten Gesichtsausdruck.
&#8222;Ja, meine Liebe, du hast Recht.", stimmte ihr Horuscal mit einem Seufzen zu, &#8222;Ich befürchte es sind 
die beiden am wenigsten erfreulichen Möglichkeiten. Malygos, der Herr des blauen Schwarmes, ist 
der eine Aspekt, den es zu untersuchen gibt."
&#8222;Tja, mit dem anderen haben wir ein Problem.", warf Spaia nachdenklich ein.
&#8222;So ist es in der Tat.", sagte der Fürst finster, &#8222;Wir wissen nicht wo er ist und ob er überhaupt noch 
lebt. Aber wir wissen wo wir eventuell bei den Schwarzen anfangen können."
&#8222;Ganz nett.", pfiff Gilluine durch die Zähne, &#8222;Ausgerechnet die beiden verrücktesten Schwärme."
&#8222;Ja, das stimmt.", sagte Horuscal traurig, &#8222;Beide Aspekte sind verrückt geworden. Der eine aus 
Machtgier, der andere vor Schmerz. Sie sind beide unberechenbar. Da wir es mit keinen der beiden 
Aspekte sicher direkt aufnehmen können, müssen wir das Umfeld erforschen."
&#8222;Und wie machen wir das?", stutzte die Paladin.
&#8222;Kerthor wird einige aus unserem Hort aussuchen und sie nach Nordend führen.", erklärte er der 
Kommandantin, &#8222;Dort ist der blaue Aspekt zu Hause." 
Horuscal zeigte mit seinem Stock auf den nördlichen Kringel im Lehm. Kerthor machte eine kleine 
bestätigende Verbeugung.
&#8222;Spaia und ich werden den schwarzen Schwarm erforschen.", fuhr der Fürst fort, &#8222;Wir werden, und 
hier wird es für euch interessant Paladin, mit Onyxia beginnen. Sie ist die Tochter von 
Todesschwinge, dem ehemaligen schwarzen Aspekt, und hat ihren Hort in Kalimdor. "
Der Stock Horuscals senkte sich auf den linken Kringel. Gilluine lächelte breit. Sie fuhr mit ihrer Hand 
die Schneide ihres Schwertes entlang.
&#8222;Langsam, langsam Kommandantin.", sagte Horuscal, als er Gilluines Augen funkeln sah, &#8222;Bevor ihr 
sie eventuell tötet, was mir nicht gewiss scheint, benötigen wir Informationen von ihr."
Er wandte sich an Spaia.
&#8222;Ich glaube nicht, dass sie unseren Freund Aliasan aus einem niedrigen Motiv heraus getötet hat.", 
erklärte er der Magierin, &#8222;Nein, ich vermute, dass er auf ein wichtiges Indiz gestoßen ist. Wir beide 
wissen zu welchen Schlussfolgerungen er fähig war."

&#8222;Fürst, Fürst.", rief eine tiefe Stimme in Gilluines Rücken aufgeregt, &#8222;Seht was wir hier im Busch 
gefunden haben."
Die beiden Taurenwachen, die das Lager in einigen Abstand bewachten, schoben jeder einen 
Menschen vor sich her. 
&#8222;Was zum Schöpfer!", entfuhr es Horuscal, &#8222;Wer seit ihr?"
Die beiden Tauren warfen die Menschen vor Horuscal zu Boden.
&#8222;Antwortet dem Fürst, wenn euch euer Leben lieb ist.", sagte eine der beiden und stieß mit ihrer 
Lanze einen der Männer in den Rücken.
&#8222;Wir sind nur einfache Söldner.", stammelte einer der beiden, &#8222;Wir waren nur auf der Jagd. Da kamen 
diese Viecher und packten uns."
&#8222;Viecher!", brüllte einer der Tauren, &#8222;Na warte, Freundchen."
&#8222;Halt!", stoppte Horuscal die Wache, &#8222;Sie wissen es nicht besser."
&#8222;Außerdem kann von Jagd keine Rede sein, mein Fürst.", sagte nun die andere Wache besonnener, 
&#8222;Die beiden haben intensiv von dort aus das Lager beobachtet."
Der Taure zeigte mit seiner Lanze auf den Dschungel hinter dem Baum, an den Gilluine sich gelehnt 
hatte.
&#8222;Was habt ihr gehört?", fragte Horuscal finster und zog sein Schwert, &#8222;Sprecht!"
Die beiden Söldner schauten sich verwirrt und ängstlich an.
&#8222;Nichts Herr.", winselte einer, &#8222;Ich schwöre es, beim Licht!"
Gilluine wurde aufmerksam. Sie inspizierte die beiden Söldner sorgfältiger.
&#8218;Könnte es sein?', dachte sie und rief, &#8222;Achtung, Paladine! Kommandant anwesend!"
Die beiden Söldner sprangen auf. Sie salutierten und standen stramm.
&#8218;Trill ist eben Trill.', schmunzelte Gilluine für sich.
Horuscal sah Gilluine fragend an. Sie nickte ihm nur zusichernd zu, und schritt vor die beiden 
Männer. Die Überraschung lies ihnen die Münder offen stehen. Sie stellte sich vor sie und salutierte 
ebenfalls.
&#8222;Rührt euch!", befahl sie, &#8222;Ah, Schwarzfels und Bärenreiter aus dem dritten Zug, wenn ich mich nicht 
irre."
&#8222;Jawohl, Kommandantin.", meldeten beide fast gleichzeitig.
&#8222;Ihr kennt die Beiden?", sagte Horuscal argwöhnisch.
&#8222;Ja Fürst.", nickte die Paladin, &#8222;Sie gehören zu meiner Kompanie. Wie ich euch bereits erzählte 
suchen wir nach &#8230; öhm &#8230; weiteren verdeckten Drachen oder ähnlichen."
&#8222;Nunja, ich würde sagen, dass eure Männer sehr gut arbeiten.", ein kurzes Grinsen huschte über 
Horuscals Gesicht.
&#8222;In der Tat.", lächelte Gilluine wissend, &#8222;Ihr zwei, Bericht."
&#8222;Wir melden der Kommandantin, dass wir in Beutebucht von einem neuen und verdächtigen Lager 
im Dschungel gehört hatten.", begann der eine Paladin, &#8222;Wir sind losgezogen um es zu erkunden. Wir 
fanden es, aber wurden geschnappt und &#8230;"
Er brach beschämt ab. Es wurde ihm bewusst, dass seine Kommandantin den unehrenhaften Rest 
wohl mit eigenen Augen mitbekommen hatte. Gilluine begann laut zu lachen.
&#8222;Sehr gute Arbeit, Männer.", sagte sie mit Tränen in den Augen, &#8222;Ihr habt eure Kommandantin und 
ihre Verbündeten aufgespürt."
Die beiden Paladine schauten verlegen zu Boden.
&#8222;Nein, kein Grund zur Scham.", beruhigte sie ihre beiden Untergebenen, &#8222;Ihr habt in der Tat 
großartige Arbeit geleistet. Ihr wisst gar nicht wie großartig. Aber nun beantwortet dem Fürst seine 
Frage."
Die beiden Paladine sahen ihre Kommandantin fragend an.
&#8222;Wie lange belauscht ihr uns schon?", half sie deren Gedächtnis auf die Sprünge.
&#8222;Nicht sehr lange.", antwortete nun der andere Paladin, &#8222;Wir waren keine Minute in Hörreichweite, 
da haben uns die beiden Vie&#8230; öhm&#8230; Tauren aufgegriffen."
Horuscal winkte Gilluine zur Seite.
&#8222;Können wir ihnen vertrauen?", flüsterte er ihr zu.
&#8222;Ich vertraue meinen Männern bis in den Tod.", sagte sie grimmig.
&#8222;Gut, ich verstehe.", nickte Horuscal, &#8222;Ich werde darüber nachdenken, was wir mit den beiden 
machen. Bis dahin sind sie unsere, sagen wir, Gäste."
Gilluine wollte widersprechen, besann sich aber eines besseren. Es war nicht gut den Drachen in 
Horuscal zu reizen. Sie gingen wieder zurück zu den beiden Paladinen. 
&#8222;Paladine, bis auf weiteres werdet ihr euch uns anschließen.", befahl der Fürst.
Die beiden Menschen sahen ihre Kommandantin fragend an.
&#8222;Ihr habt den Wunsch des Fürsten gehört.", bestätigte sie den Befehl abgemildert.
&#8222;Nachdem dies nun geregelt ist, lasst uns alle zur Nachtruhe schreiten.", sagte der Fürst und ging in 
Richtung seiner Laubhütte, in der bereits Spaia verschwunden war.

&#8222;Was machen wir nun mit meinen beiden Paladinen?", fragte Gilluine beiläufig als sie beim Frühstück 
am nächsten Morgen eine exotische Frucht schälte.
&#8222;Vielleicht ist es gut, dass sie uns begegnet sind.", sagte Horuscal der neben ihr seine Frucht anstarrte, 
&#8222;Wie kann man so etwas Saueres nur essen, Kommandantin?"
&#8222;Alles Wissen, Übung und Gewöhnung, mein Fürst. Versucht, dass das Fruchtfleisch die Zunge kaum 
berührt.", erklärte sie lachend.
&#8222;Wissen?", schaute sie der Fürst schief an, &#8222;Ja, genau das ist es was uns fehlt. Sagt mir 
Kommandantin, eure Truppe hat doch viel Erfahrungen mit Untoten?"
&#8222;Ja, sie sind quasi unser Spezialgebiet.", nickte Gilluine heftig, &#8222;Untote und Dämonen stehen im 
Trainingsplan der Paladine ganz oben. Schließlich erstarkten die Paladine im Kampf gegen die Geißel 
erst richtig."
&#8222;Genau das ist der Punkt.", sagte Horuscal, &#8222;Wir Dr&#8230; meine Untergebenen und ich haben fast keine 
Erfahrung mit Untoten. Aber eventuell ist das Wissen über sie wichtig."
&#8222;Aber warum?", zuckte Gilluine mit den Schultern, &#8222;Sie sind für unsere Sache unbedeutend."
&#8222;Mag sein, dass sie nicht direkt beteiligt sind, aber mir geht eine Bemerkung Gron'Eteks nicht aus 
dem Kopf.", antwortete der Fürst nachdenklich.
&#8222;Welche den?", horchte Gilluine auf.
&#8222;Er redete davon, dass er eine ähnliche Macht schon einmal gefühlt hatte.", erklärte der ehemalige 
Drache, &#8222;Er sprach von einer Geisterelfe. Wir müssen mehr über sie in Erfahrung bringen."
&#8222;Geisterelfen? Davon gibt es eine ganze Menge in dieser Welt.", schüttelte die Kommandantin den 
Kopf, &#8222;Das wird die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen."
&#8222;Eure Männer sind doch scheinbar im Aufspüren sehr gut.", klopfte er ihr anerkennend auf die 
Schulter, &#8222;Wenn sie diese Geisterelfe aufspüren, könnten wir eventuell mehr über die Macht erfahren. 
Es erscheint mir nämlich, nach allen was mir Spaia erzählt hat, dass die eine Stimme in der Dunkelheit 
ein Drache war. Doch die Stimme, die er Meister nannte, war etwas anderes. Dies würde bedeuten, 
das es einen Meister des Meisters gibt. Ich halte dies für eine sehr beunruhigende Möglichkeit. "
&#8222;Das klingt logisch, obwohl ich nicht annähernd soviel weis wie ihr.", bestätigte Gilluine, &#8222;Aber wo 
sollen wir anfangen zu suchen?"
&#8222;Denkt doch mal ebenso logisch, Kommandantin.", grinste der Fürst, &#8222;Gron'Etek sprach Thalassisch. 
Er musste also einige Zeit in Quel'Thalas verbracht haben. Und was bringt ihr mit Quel'Thalas in 
Verbindung?"
&#8222;Hochelfen! Die Geißel!", flüsterte Gilluine, &#8222;Sicher, es ist so klar. Dort gibt es viele Geisterelfen."
&#8222;Schön, dass ihr es erkannt habt.", sagte Horuscal und schmiss seine Frucht in den Dschungel, &#8222;Das 
Zeug ist wirklich ungenießbar."
&#8222;Ja, ihr habt Recht Horuscal.", nickte sie, &#8222;Hier gibt es Arbeit für Paladine. Trotzdem wird es eine 
verzweifelte Suche."
&#8222;Sicher, sicher, aber eventuell ergeben sich neue Blickwinkel des Problems.", sagte der Fürst und 
winkte zwei aus seinem Hort herbei, &#8222;Da ich aber vermute, dass eure Paladine sehr wenig über 
Quel'Thalas wissen, geschweige denn Thalassisch reden, werden Sha'hanir und An'urel die Beiden 
begleiten."
Die zwei Drachen, die die Gestalt von Hochelfen angenommen hatten, verbeugten sich vor Gilluine.
&#8222;Ihr habt eine halbe Stunde Zeit euren Männern ihren Befehl zu erklären, Kommandantin.", sagte 
Horuscal, &#8222;Dann müssen wir aufbrechen. Es beunruhigt mich, dass unser Lager bereits in Beutebucht 
bekannt ist."
&#8222;Gut, das sollte auch reichen.", bestätigte die Paladin, &#8222;Ich würde aber vor dem Abbruch des Lagers 
gerne noch einen anderen Punkt mit euch besprechen, Horuscal."
&#8222;Das muss warten.", winkte der Fürst ab, &#8222;Ich muss mir erst einmal ein ordentliches Stück Fleisch 
besorgen."
Horuscal stand auf und verschwand im Dschungel.


----------



## Gilmenel (24. Januar 2010)

53.	Kommandantin

Gilluine las die Nachricht ein weiteres Mal. Sie bereute es jetzt, dass sie nicht auf Horuscal gehört 
hatte. Nachdem sie Sturmwind so nahe waren, bat sie ihn kurz, dort nach dem Rechten sehen zu 
können. Sie überzeugte ihn damit, dass die Paladine eventuell Informationen gesammelt haben 
könnten, die für sie wichtig seien. Horuscal glaubte dies eher nicht. Die nächsten Schritte seien bereits 
klar erkenntlich, sagte er ihr im Schlingendorntal. Er mahnte sie zur Eile. Der Feind wäre ihnen auf 
den Fersen. Trotzdem stimmte er zu, dass er mit seinen Leuten zu Onyxias Hort aufbrach, und 
Gilluine in den Düstermarschen zu ihnen stoßen sollte. Doch nun war alles anders.
Sie legte den Brief auf den Schreibtisch ihrer Kammer in der Garnison der Paladine des Königs. Es gab 
keinen Zweifel. Das Siegel des Königs war echt. Sie wusste was sie nun tun musste. Sie öffnete ihren 
Schrank und Truhe. Es kostete sie nur einige wenige geübte Handgriffe, dann war die Söldnerrüstung 
abgelegt und sie hatte die Paraderüstung der Paladine des Königs angezogen. Sie nahm ihren Helm 
aus seiner Truhe. Sie musste es tun. Es war ihre Pflicht.
Die Kathedrale des Lichts leuchtete weiß im Licht der Mittagssonne. Gilluines silberne Rüstung schien 
mit ihr um die Wette zu strahlen. Die Paladin ging bedächtig die Stufen zum Tor des enormen Baus. 
Vor der Apsis bog sie in einen Nebenraum ab. Eine Rampe führte aus diesen hinunter in die Krypta 
unter der Kathedrale. Sie kannte den Weg. Sie folgte dem labyrinthischen Gewirr der Gänge 
zielsicher.  Er hatte sie unzählige Male mitgenommen. Vor einem schmiedeeisernen Tor, das in die 
Gruft einer azerothianischen Adelsfamilie führte, blieb sie stehen. Sie öffnete es und ging in die Gruft. 
Hier war er. Der neue Alabastersarkophag war sofort zu erkennen. Gilluine kniete davor nieder. Sie 
bettete still für sich. Tränen der Trauer kannte sie nicht. Zuviel Tod hatte sie bereits in ihrem Leben 
kennengelernt. Die Lehre des Lichts der Paladine stärkte sie zusätzlich. Trotzdem ging ihr der Tod 
ihres Mentors näher als sie es dachte. Sie seufzte tief. Der nächste Schritt würde ihr aber noch 
schwerer fallen. Sie stand auf und verließ die Krypta und Kathedrale.

&#8222;Die Kommandantin der Paladine des Königs.", meldete die Wache die vor Lord Bolvar Drachenwills 
offener Arbeitszimmertür stramm stand, als Gilluine den Raum betrat.
Lord Drachenwill erhob sich, und verbeugte sich vor ihr. Er schloß die Tür hinter der Paladin.
&#8222;Lady Darnwacht, welche Ehre euch zu sehen.", sagte er, &#8222;Ich habe damit gerechnet, das ihr kommt. 
Entschuldigt die Unkorrektheit meiner Wache."
Gilluine errötete. Es war das erste Mal, dass sie jemand mit ihren neuen Titel ansprach. Sie wusste, 
dass dies kommen würde, als sie von der Kathedrale zur Burg ging um den Hochlord zu sprechen. 
Lord Fingolf hatte es wirklich getan. Er hatte sie in ihrer Abwesenheit adoptiert.  Damit war sie nicht 
mehr sein Mündel, sondern seine Tochter. Nach dem Tod des kinderlosen Lords, war sie nun die 
Alleinerbin von Titel und Besitztümern der Darnwachts.
&#8218;Wäre ich nicht so weit weg gewesen, hätte ich es zu verhindern gewusst.', dachte sie.
&#8222;Kommandantin Gilluine meldet sich, Hochlord.", salutierte sie um ihre Unsicherheit zu überspielen.
&#8222;Kommandantin?", wunderte sich Lord Drachenwill, &#8222;Nun gut, regeln wir erst einmal das. Hiermit 
entbinde ich euch ehrenhaft eures Kommandos."
&#8222;Nein&#8230;", rief Gilluine entsetzt,  &#8222;Das will ich nicht."
Der Hochlord schaute sie lächelnd an und seufzte.
&#8222;Nunja, ich wusste es wird schwer", grinste er, &#8222;Ihr habt zulange gedient, Lady Darnwacht. Ihr seid 
immer noch eine Paladin durch und durch. Doch gehören die Darnwachts zu den angesehensten 
Adelsfamilien Azeroths. Wie soll das mit einem so niedrigen Rang zusammenpassen?"
&#8222;Ich&#8230;", schüttelte die frische Lady Darnwacht den Kopf, &#8222;&#8230;ich weis es nicht. Aber ihr seit doch auch 
Soldat, Hochlord."
&#8222;Das stimmt wohl.", nickte er, &#8222;Aber ich bin Hochmarschall über alle Truppen des Königreichs. 
Während hingegen das kleine Wachbatallion der Paladine wohl kaum ein Betätigungsfeld für eine 
Darnwacht ist."
Gilluine lies den Kopf und die Schultern hängen.
&#8222;Gewöhnt euch daran. Ihr seit nun eine Adelige.", tröstete er sie, &#8222;Damit habt ihr auch andere Rechte 
und Pflichten zu erfüllen. Hofzeremonien und die Verwaltung eurer Güter sind nun eure Aufgaben. 
Gewöhnt euch schnell daran."
&#8222;Lord Fingolf hat sehr wenig von den Zeremonien am Hof gehalten.", schüttelte sie den Kopf, &#8222;Und 
seine Ländereien werden von den Verwaltern gut geführt. Da gibt es wenig zu tun."
&#8222;Dann genießt das Leben.", munterte der Hochlord sie auf, &#8222;Ihr müsst euch in keine Gefahren mehr 
begeben und &#8230; Apropos Gefahren. Eigentlich schuldet mir die Kommandantin noch einen Bericht. 
Aber es gibt wohl nichts Neues."
&#8222;Es gibt eine ganze Menge.", sprudelte es aus Gilluine heraus.
Sie begann den Hochlord die Ereignisse seit ihren Aufbruch aus Sturmwind zu erzählen.  Der 
Hochlord folgte aufmerksam ihren Bericht. An manchen Stellen schüttelte er den Kopf, oder fasste 
sich nachdenklich ans Kinn.
&#8222;Hm.", antwortete er, nachdem Gilluine geendet hatte, &#8222;Das sind fürwahr interessante Neuigkeiten. 
Das war sehr gute Arbeit, Kommandantin. Verzeiht, natürlich Lady Darnwacht."
&#8222;Hochlord Drachenwill, ihr seht doch nun wohl selbst, dass ich mich nicht dem adeligen Müßiggang 
hingeben kann.", sagte sie listig mit strahlenden blauen Augen, &#8222;Ich muss wieder aufbrechen."
&#8222;Schade, gerade jetzt wäre es am Hof interessant.", antwortete der Hochlord, &#8222;Aleria Windläufer und 
Danath Trollbann sind scheinbar aus der Gefangenschaft der Höllenorks gerettet worden. Die 
Meldungen sagen, dass sie nun wohl mehr als ehemalige Kampfgenossen sind. Man erwartet sie zu 
ihrer Hochzeit in Sturmwind. Aber im Vergleich zu euren Informationen sind dies Pétitessen. Ich 
sehe, dass eure Aufmerksamkeit wo anders liegen muss, Lady Darnwacht."
Gilluine sah in erwartungsvoll voller Spannung an.
&#8222;Nein, macht euch keine Hoffnung.", dämpfe er ihre Zuversicht, &#8222;Ein einfaches Wachbatallion, auch 
wenn es die Paladine des Königs sind, ist nichts für euch. Aber ich denke ich habe da eine Lösung."
&#8222;Was schwebt euch vor, mein Lord.", fragte Gilluine ungeduldig.
&#8222;Wie ihr wisst haben wir den SI:7 in Sturmwind.", begann der Hochlord, &#8222;Nun, sagen wir es einmal 
folgendermaßen, ich habe nicht so ganz das Vertrauen mehr in ihn. Ihre Methoden sind mitunter sehr 
sinister, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine."
Gilluine nickte heftig, &#8222;Oja, fast könnte man sie alle als Schurken bezeichnen."
&#8222;Genau so scheint es mir auch, Lady Darnwacht.", fuhr Lord Drachenwill fort, &#8222;Daher ist es an der 
Zeit, dass wir eine weitere Organisation gründen, die sich mit der Beschaffung von Informationen 
beschäftigt. Doch dieses Mal untersteht sie direkt dem königlichen Befehl."
&#8222;Nun, so eine Organisation braucht doch sicher eine Führung?", strahlte Gilluine den Hochlord an.
&#8222;Genau, Lady Darnwacht.", grinste Lord Drachenwill zurück, &#8222;Aber der Kopf der Organisation muss 
sich in allen Kreisen, auch den adeligen, frei bewegen können. In der Öffentlichkeit wäre er der 
königliche Informationsminister, aber im Geheimen der Leiter der königlichen militärischen 
Aufklärung von Azeroth. Würdet ihr uns die Ehre erweisen diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen, Lady 
Darnwacht?"
&#8222;Es ist mir eine besondere Ehre und größtes Vergnügen.", nahm Gilluine freudig an, &#8222;Ich schlage als 
Erstes vor die Paladine, die unterwegs sind ebenfalls der KMA zu unterstellen, mein Lord."
&#8222;Das ist ein guter Vorschlag.", bestätigte der Hochlord, &#8222;Aber lassen sie wir sie momentan noch im 
Glauben, dass es die Paladine des Königs noch gibt."
&#8222;Sehr gut.", nickte Gilluine heftig, &#8222;Damit muss ich mich wohl als ihre Kommandantin tarnen."
Lord Drachenwill lachte lauthals auf.
&#8222;Sehr raffiniert, Lady Darnwacht.", bog er sich vor Lachen, &#8222;Ich sehe ihr habt das Zeug zum 
Geheimdienst."
&#8222;Ja, es fangt an mir Spaß zu machen.", sagte Lady Gilluine Darnwacht verschmitzt, &#8222;Darf ich mit euch 
noch das weitere Vorgehen in Bezug auf die Drachen besprechen?"
Hochlord Drachenwill zeigte augenzwinkernd auf einen Stuhl, &#8222;Bitte setzt euch, Kommandantin."

Gilluine ging fröhlich pfeifend am Kanal entlang in Richtung des Zwergendistrikts. Sie betrat die 
Station der Untergrundbahn nach Eisenschmiede. Es war ihr Plan über den Hafen von Menethil nach 
Theramore zu reisen. 
&#8218;Horuscal muss langsam ungeduldig werden.', dachte sie.
Auf der anderen Bahnsteigseite standen zwei in schwarze Kapuzenumhänge gehüllte Reisende.
&#8222;Das ist sie also?", flüsterte die größere Gestalt der beiden ihrem kleineren Begleiter zu. 
&#8222;Ja.", murmelte es knapp aus dem anderen Umhang.
&#8222;Ich werde ihr folgen.", hauchte es von oben.
&#8222;Das erscheint notwendig.", nickte die Kapuze unten zustimmend, &#8222;Irgendetwas passt hier ganz und 
gar nicht zusammen. Wir müssen wissen was."
&#8222;Gut.", sagte die große Gestalt als die Bahn einfuhr, &#8222;Das werde ich herausbekommen." 
&#8222;Bei deiner Erfahrung bin ich mir dessen ganz sicher.", kam es bestätigend von unten.


----------



## Gilmenel (24. Januar 2010)

[font="Arial, arial, sans-serif"]
54.	Hain

Ein warmer Wind strich träge über eine kleine sandige Bucht. Der kleine Flecken Sand war 
eingerahmt von imposanten roten Sandsteinfelsen. Palmen und Buschwerk, die in den Ritzen und 
Vorsprüngen der bereits stark verwitterten Steilküste prächtig gediehen, waren grüne Sprenkel auf 
dem roten Fels. Seevögel bevölkerten die Höhlen, die die Erosion in den weichen Sandstein getrieben 
hatte.
Er saß im warmen Sand. Behutsam strich er das glänzende schwarze Haar aus ihrem Gesicht und 
küsste zärtlich ihre Stirn. Er wiegte sie sanft in seinem Schoß. Sie beobachtete den Flug der Möwen.
&#8222;Es war &#8230;", flüsterte sie mit einem Seufzen, &#8222; unbeschreiblich."
&#8222;Ja, das war es mein Herz.", stimmte er ihr mit genüsslich geschlossenen Augen zu.
&#8222;Ich kann mich kaum erinnern, Aliasan.", sagte sie stirnrunzelnd und schaute gedankenverloren auf  
das Meer.
&#8222;Es war wie ein endloser blauer Traum.", nickte er.
Sie setzte sich auf und stütze sich sanft an seiner Brust ab. Ihre dunklen Augen suchten seine blau 
leuchtenden Elfenaugen.
&#8222;Wir sollten tot sein, mein Geliebter.", sagte sie plötzlich ernst.
&#8222;Wenn das der Tod ist, Eärdaliene, dann bin ich gerne tot.", lächelte er sie wissend an.
&#8222;Ich&#8230;", sagte sie errötet, &#8222;Es hätte nicht soweit kommen dürfen."
&#8222;Vielleicht doch.", sagte Aliasan.
Die Elbe umarmte den Magier und legte ihre Stirn an seine.
&#8222;Mag sein.", flüsterte sie als sie ihre Arme um seinen Hals legte, &#8222;Wenn es nicht der Wille der Valar 
gewesen wäre, hätte wir es nicht erlebt. Es war schließlich &#8230;"
Sie verstummte plötzlich sehr nachdenklich und lies ihren zierlichen Kopf hängen.
&#8222;Liebste?", sah sie Aliasan besorgt an und streichelte ihren Arm.
&#8222;Ich habe ein Tabu gebrochen, Aliasan.", antwortete sie nachdenklich.
&#8222;Was für eines denn?", sagte der Hochelf.
&#8222;Niemand, Aliasan, verstehst du, niemand darf den See berühren.", sagte sie ernst.
&#8222;Das haben wir auch nicht, meine LieblingsMatrone.", lächelte sie Aliasan breit an, &#8222;Wir sind darin 
versunken." 
&#8222;Umso schlimmer.", schüttelte sie aufgeregt den Kopf, &#8222;Die Auswirkungen könnten katastrophal 
sein."
&#8222;Zumindest für uns waren sie das nicht.", beruhigte er sie und strich über ihre Wange, &#8222;Ganz im 
Gegenteil."
&#8222;Ja, du hast wohl recht.", sagte sie wieder gefasster, &#8222;Ich habe noch nie soviel Leben gespürt. Es war 
wie wenn wir eins mit dem Meer und uns würden. Das Meer selbst sang uns ein Lied vom Leben."
&#8222;Ja, es war wie eine phantastische Illusion.", sagte er tief beeindruckt, &#8222;Ich habe Zeit und Raum 
vollkommen vergessen. Ich weis nur noch, dass ich alles Leben mit dir teilen wollte. Dass ich &#8230;"
Er sah die entsetzen Blicke der Matrone.
&#8222;Dann &#8230; dann &#8230;", warf sie verzweifelt ihren Kopf in den Nacken, &#8222; &#8230; ist es wirklich geschehen?"
Sie stand auf und wandte sich von ihm ab. Sie verschränkte die Arme und sah zu Boden. Die letzten 
Reste der Brandung spülten das warme Wasser des Meeres um ihre Füße. Aliasan stellte sich hinter 
sie und nahm sie behutsam in den Arm. Er blickte weit auf das Meer hinaus.  
&#8222;Ja, ist es.", sagte er einfühlsam, &#8222;Und wenn irgendjemand etwas dagegen gehabt hätte, dann wäre es 
wohl nicht in diesem Rausch an Leben passiert."
&#8222;Ja, du hast wohl recht.", sagte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Der Wille der Valar ist uns nicht ersichtlich."
&#8222;So ist es.", sagte Aliasan und betrachtete nachdenklich die Steilküste, &#8222;Sie haben uns hierher 
gebracht, wo immer das auch ist. Doch glaube ich, dass wir weit, weit weg von den Inseln sind."
&#8222;Mittelerde.", sagte sie schulterzuckend.

Sie suchten die kleine Bucht nach einer Aufstiegsmöglichkeit ab. Eärdaliene glaubte, dass sie sich an 
einer Küste in Mittelerde befinden müssten. Die Vegetation der Steilküste lies sie auf die südlicheren 
Breiten von Mittelerde schließen. 
&#8222;Ich vermute, dass wir kein Problem haben den Fels hinaufzuklettern.", sagte Aliasan als er den 
zerklüfteten Sandstein betrachtete.
Eärdaliene wirkte sehr nachdenklich, seit sie begannen die Steilküste zu untersuchten.
&#8222;Wir sind sehr weit südlich.", sagte sie besorgt, &#8222;Viel zu weit südlich."
&#8222;Das ist doch kein Problem, Liebste.", antwortet Aliasan unbekümmert, &#8222;Das Wetter ist sanft und 
warm. Wir müssen uns wenigstens um eine Unterkunft keine Sorgen machen."
&#8222;Darüber mache ich mir auch keine, Geliebter.", sah sie ihn sorgenvoll an.
&#8222;Was bewegt dich dann, meine Herz?", sagte er mit einem Stirnrunzeln.
&#8222;Es ist mein Volk, Aliasan.", erklärte sie dem Elf, &#8222;Mir sind keine Elben so tief im Süden Mittelerdes 
bekannt. Die wenigen Überlieferungen die wir haben, besagen, dass die Elben sehr weit nördlich nach 
Aman zogen. Diejenigen, die der Wanderung nicht folgten, oder sie verließen, blieben im Norden von 
Mittelerde."
&#8222;Nun, wir brauchen dein Volk nicht.", sagt er zärtlich, &#8222;Wir haben doch uns."
&#8222;Das stimmt, Magier meiner Träume.", hauchte sie ihm entgegen, &#8222;Doch wenn all das, an was wir uns 
erinnern, wahr und geschehen ist, benötige ich bald die Hilfe einer Elbe."
&#8222;Ich verstehe, mein Schatz.", nickte Aliasan im Licht der plötzlichen Erkenntnis, &#8222;Ich denke, selbst ein 
Magister des ersten Sanktums ist da wenig von Nutzen."
&#8222;Nein, Feuerbälle und andere Zauber bringen uns da nicht weiter.", lachte sie laut auf, &#8222;Hier pocht 
die Natur auf ihr Recht."
&#8222;Gut, dann müssen wir nach Norden.", sagte Aliasan entschlossen, &#8222;Lass uns aufbrechen."
Aliasan wandte sich der Steilküste zu.
&#8222;Ich denke hier können wir leicht einsteigen.", sagte er und deutete auf ein Band im Sandstein, das 
wie eine Rampe nach oben führte, aber leider auf halber Höhe der Steilküste endete.
&#8222;Ja.", nickte Eärdaliene und ging forsch voran.
&#8222;Immer noch die Anführerin, Matrone?", zog Aliasan sie auf.
&#8222;Ich&#8230;", begann sie, &#8222;Ja, fremder Freund."
&#8222;Gut, ich erkenne es an.", sagte Aliasan und deutete eine sanfte Verbeugung an, &#8222;Ihr seit die Matrone 
meines Herzens."
Eärdaliene begann noch schneller den Sandstein hinaufzusteigen.  
&#8222;Ab hier müssen wir nun klettern.", sagte sie als sie an das Ende des Bandes kam.
&#8222;Bitte lass mich voransteigen.", bat Aliasan sie.
&#8222;Von mir aus.", lächelte sie ihn an.
Aliasan begann den Fels zu erklettern, die vielen kleinen Nischen und Höhlen boten guten Halt. Ein 
kleiner blauer Funken aus seinen Fingern, vertrieb den einen oder anderen Seevogel, der sich in seiner 
Ruhe gestört fühlte, und nach Aliasans Fingern schnappte.
&#8222;Nein, Aliasan.", rief Eärdaliene unter ihm, &#8222;Lass die Vögel in Ruhe. Wir müssen mit der Schöpfung 
Illuvatárs leben, nicht gegen sie kämpfen."
&#8222;Das erzähl mal den verdammten Vögeln.", grummelte der Magier.
&#8222;Erzählen? Nein, da weis ich etwas Besseres.", sagte die Elbe und begann ein sanftes Lied zu singen.
Aliasan blickte sich erstaunt um. Die Vögel, die zuvor noch seine Finger als fette Beutewürmer 
betrachtet hatten, schienen ihm nun höflich zuzunicken, als er an ihnen vorbeistieg.
&#8222;Siehst du?", lächelte Eärdaliene, &#8222;So einfach ist das."

&#8222;Das wäre geschafft.", sagte Aliasan als er Eärdaliene über den Rand des Steilufers half.
Unter ihnen lag die kleine Bucht an der sie nach der phantastischen Reise durch Ulmos Reich 
anstrandeten.
&#8222;Wohin nun?", schaute er die Teleri fragend an.
Eärdaliene sah sich um. Landeinwärts lag ein fast undurchdringlicher Dschungel. Richtung Süden 
konnte man sehen, dass die Steilküste noch schroffer in die Höhe stieg. Ein Aufstieg wäre dort sehr 
schwer möglich gewesen. Im Norden fiel die Steilküste langsam zum Meer ab. Hätte es die Brandung 
nicht verhindert, wäre es für sie einfacher gewesen an das nördliche Ende zu schwimmen.
&#8222;Ich hab ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich den Dschungel betrachte.", sagte Eärdaliene ängstlich.
&#8222;Ja, das geht mir genauso.", stimmte ihr Aliasan mit einem finsteren Blick in Richtung des Dickichts 
zu.
&#8222;Lass uns hier auf der Steilküste und dann später am Strand entlang nach Norden gehen.", schlug sie 
vor, &#8222;Ich fühle mich irgendwie sicherer, wenn Ulmos Reich in meiner Nähe ist."
&#8222;Was mich nicht wundert, wenn ich eure Geschichte betrachte.", nickte Aliasan.
&#8222;Ja, die Bewohner der fünf Inseln haben eine ganz besondere Beziehung zum Meer.", fing Eärdaliene  
an zu erzählen, als sie die Küste entlang wanderten, &#8222;Es begann alles vor Zeitaltern. Die Teleri waren 
auf der Wanderschaft nach Aman. Wie alle Elben, die unterwegs waren zu den unsterblichen Landen, 
so blieb auch mein Volk einige Zeit auf der Insel Tol Eressëa. Unter uns gab es einen Elb, der 
besonders die Künste der Nautik studierte. Man erzählt sich, dass Amaldëar in einer einsamen Bucht 
Ulmo belauscht hatte, als dieser auf Ulumúri spielte. Jeder der dieses Horn hört verfällt dem Meer. 
Amaldëar gab sich dann auch nicht zufrieden mit den Schiffen, die die Valar sandten um die Teleri 
von der Insel nach Aman zu bringen, sondern baute sein eigenes Schiff. Es flog ebenbürtig an 
Navigation und Geschwindigkeit mit den Schwanenschiffen der Valar."
&#8222;Hm.", unterbrach Aliasan sie.
&#8222;Langweile ich dich, mein Geliebter?", erkundigte sich Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Sei unbesorgt.", beruhigte Aliasan sie, &#8222;Ich wundere mich nur, dass 
Mithrandir davon nichts wusste. Sein Wissen, das er mir übermittelte, war sonst sehr umfangreich."
&#8222;Nun ich denke, dass diese Geschichte zu weit zurückliegt.", lächelte die zierliche Elbe ihn an, 
&#8222;Mithrandir kannte sie bestimmt, aber hielt sie wohl außerdem für belanglos für deinen Auftrag."
&#8222;Mag sein.", nickte Aliasan langsam, &#8222;Bitte fahr fort."
&#8222;Gerne, Aliasan.", begann Eärdaliene weiter zu erzählen, &#8222;Als die Teleri in Aman ankamen, begannen 
sie ihre prächtige Hafenstadt Alqualondë zu erbauen. Amaldëar konstruierte die Hafenanlagen und 
die meisten Schiffe, mit denen die Teleri die Gewässer Amans erkundeten. Er genoss großen Respekt 
bei allen Teleri für seine Arbeiten. Doch allen die ihn kannten, kam er ruhelos vor. Eine Tages sprach 
er von seinen Absichten zu seiner Familie. Er zeigte ihnen Pläne von gewaltigen Schiffen, die wie 
schwimmende Städte waren. Sie waren so gebaut, dass sie ihre Besatzung mit allen zum Leben 
notwendigen versorgten. Tiere und selbst Pflanzen fanden an Bord ihren Platz. Er überzeugte seine 
Kinder mit ihm zu kommen, und die unbekannten Reiche Ulmos auf Arda zu erforschen. Sie 
arbeiteten viele Jahre auf den Werften von Alqualondë. Als der Tag des Aufbruchs kam, versammelte 
Amaldëar seine Gefolgschaft. Jeden seiner vier Kinder gab er eines der stolzen weißen Schiffe mit 
ihren goldenen Segeln, die größer als je ein Segel zuvor waren. Er selbst übernahm das Kommando 
über das fünfte und größte der &#8218;Erforscher der Meere', wie sie die Schiffe nannten."
&#8222;Erforscher?", grübelte Aliasan, &#8222;Den Namen habe ich auf den Inseln schon einmal gehört."
&#8222;Ja, sicherlich. Du wirst bald wissen warum.", erklärte Eärdaliene und fuhr mit der Geschichte fort, 
&#8222;Ich könnte dir viele Geschichten von den Fahrten der Erforscher erzählen. Sie befuhren die Meere 
vom hohen Norden Amans bis zu den südlichsten Gewässern Mittelerdes. Sie wechselten immer 
zwischen dem Licht Valinors und der Dunkelheit im Rest von Arda, die damals dort noch herrschte. 
Sie kamen sogar in die Gewässer östlich von Mittelerde und westlich von Aman, in die See die ganz 
Arda umgibt."
&#8222;Eine wahre Weltreise.", flüsterte Aliasan.
&#8222;Ja, in der Tat.", bestätigte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Eines Tages kamen seine Kinder zu Amaldëar und berichteten 
von Unruhe unter den Ihren. Zulange seien sie fern der Strände Amans, und manch einer aus dem 
Gefolge sehnte sich nach den Seinen, die er zurückgelassen hatte, erklärten sie Amaldëar. Er vernahm 
die Sehnsüchte der Teleri an Bord der Erforscher und erkannte die Gefahr. Er lies daher Kurs nach 
Alqualondë anlegen. Die Freude bei allen war groß. Durch Amaldëars großes seemännisches Geschick 
dauerte es nicht lang, bis sie wieder die Gewässer vor Alqualondë unter den Kielen ihrer mächtigen 
Schiffe hatten. Aber Valinor und auch Aman lagen im Dunkel, da Melkor und Ungoliath die 
lichtbringenden Bäume Teleperion und Laurelin vernichtet hatten."
&#8222;Melkor?", brummte Aliasan, &#8222;Ja, der Name kommt mir wieder bekannt vor."
&#8222;Bitte vermeide ihn, wenn du kannst. Wir flüstern ihn nur.", sagte die Elbe besorgt, &#8222;Er ist das Böse. 
Kein Elb will ihn heraufbeschwören." 
&#8222;Ich kann dich beruhigen, mein Herz.", sagte Aliasan ruhig, &#8222;Wenn das Wissen Mithrandirs korrekt 
ist, wurde er vor Zeitaltern besiegt und bis zum Ende der Welt gebannt."
&#8222;Mag sein.", sagte Eärdaliene und blickte sich besorgt um, &#8222;Aber Mithrandir sprach auch vom Fall 
Numénors und von Sauron, der rechten Hand Melkors."
&#8222;Auch Sauron soll besiegt worden sein.", beruhigte Aliasan sie.
&#8222;Der Istari sprach aber von neuen Bösen, das sich in Mittelerde regen soll, und Melkor ist in Arda die 
Wurzel allen Bösen.", flüsterte die Matrone, &#8222;Ich will nicht weiter über ihn reden. Bitte, Aliasan."
&#8222;Gut, dann erzähl doch die Geschichte weiter.", lächelte sie Aliasan an.
&#8222;Ich weis nicht. Sie&#8230; ", sagte Eärdaliene zögerlich, &#8222;Das Böse hält nun auch hier seinen Einzug."
Aliasan drückte beruhigend ihren Arm.
&#8222;Ich will es versuchen.", fasste sie sich wieder, &#8222;Als die fünf Erforscher in der Dunkelheit weit vor 
Alqualondë die Anker fallen ließen, sahen sie wie die Stadt, der Hafen und einige Schiffe brannten. 
Ein anderer Elbenstamm, die Noldor, würden die Stadt angreifen und die Schiffe stehlen, wurde 
Amaldëar gemeldet. Es machte sich Entsetzen unter den Teleri der Besatzung breit. Es war ungehört 
bis jetzt, dass Elben Elben erschlagen, und dies noch dazu in Aman passiert. An Bord der Erforscher 
war die Verwirrung groß. Viele drängten Amaldëar den Teleri in Alqualondë zur Hilfe zu eilen. 
Andere mahnten zur Vorsicht. Man sei viel zu lange von zu Hause weg gewesen, um zu wissen, was 
der Grund für diesen Brudermord sei. Amaldëar wägte es lange ab. Doch zum Schluss war die Sorge 
um sein Gefolge größer, als die Hilfe, die sie hätten geben können. Die Schiffe blieben weit vor 
Alqualondë auf Reede liegen. Man erzählt, dass ein Bote Ulmos Amaldëar daraufhin während einer 
Versammlung mit seinen Kindern aufsuchte. Der Bote überbrachte die Bitte Ulmos in den 
Brudermord einzugreifen, und den Teleri in der Hauptstadt zu helfen. Amaldëar verweigerte sie, und 
der Bote zog unverichteter Dinge wieder ab. Die ältere seiner beiden Töchter wollte aber dem Morden 
an ihrem Volk nicht untätig zusehen. Sie fühlte sich durch die Bitte Ulmos zur Hilfe aufgefordert und 
bedrängte den Vater noch einmal zu handeln. Sie bot an, notfalls alleine mit ihrem Schiff die Noldor 
anzugreifen. Ihre beiden, dem Vater treu ergebenen Brüder, drohten ihr, sollte sie dies tun. Sie gab 
scheinbar klein bei. Aber als sie wieder auf ihrem Schiff war lies sie die Anker einholen und die Segel 
setzen. Die beiden Brüder sahen dies. Sie setzten mit schnellen kleinen Booten zu dem 
davonsegelnden Erforscher über. In einer hitzigen Diskussion erschlugen sie ihre Schwester."
&#8222;Was für ein Drama.", schüttelte Aliasan den Kopf und blickte auf das Meer das unter ihnen an die 
Steilküste brandete.
&#8222;Ja, doch kam es noch schlimmer für Amaldëar und die Seinen.", begann Eärdaliene zögerlich weiter 
zu erzählen, &#8222;Kaum hatten die Söhne ihren Vater die Tat gebeichtet, erhob sich das Meer um sie. Die 
dunklen Wasser nahmen die gigantische schaumgekrönte Gestalt Ulmos an. Mit einer Stimme, die wie 
das Tosen eines Orkans klang, schalt er Amaldëars Ungehorsam ihm gegenüber. Der Brudermord, 
den dieser nicht unterstützen wollte, hätte selbst auf den Erforschern Fuß gefasst. Ulmo entfesselte die 
Wellen und Winde gegen die Erforscher. Riesige Wellenberge schlugen gegen die mächtigen Schiffe. 
Die Söhne versanken in den Wellen. Amaldëar und alle, die den Brüdern und Schwestern an Land 
nicht beistehen wollten, wurden ebenfalls in die tobende See geschleudert.
Ulmo sprach zu ihnen: &#8218;Ihr sollt aber nicht zugrunde gehen in der See, die ihr so liebtet. Deshalb sollst 
du, Amaldëar, und alle die nicht den Euren zur Seite stehen wollten, für immer in Gestalt von 
Delphinen mein Reich durchwandern. Doch die, die ihre Schwester erschlugen, sollen sich 
rechtfertigen vor Námu.'
Über den Tosen und Toben Ulmos erhob sich aber eine mächtigere Stimme. Der Zorn Ulmos entging 
Manwë, dem König der Valar, nicht, und so sprach er: &#8218;Ward es nicht der Wille Illuvatárs, dass kein 
Valar den Noldor auf ihren Weg helfe, noch sie hintere? Halte ein in deinem Zorn!'
Ulmo zügelte seinen Zorn. Doch selbst in den nun sanften Gewässern waren die fünf Erforscher 
verloren. Zu groß war der Schaden, den sie durch den Zorn Ulmos erlitten hatten.
Doch Ulmo war nun besänftigt. Ihm dauerte das Schicksal der verbliebenen Teleri. Er begann ein Lied 
zu singen. Aus den Erforschern wurden die fünf Insel die du kennengelernt hast, Aliasan. 
Die Insel des Hains war einstmals das Schiff der erschlagenen Schwester. Die Wassersäule Ulmos 
kennzeichnete die Stelle, an der sie von ihren Brüdern erschlagen worden war. Er gab uns den Hain 
als Zeichen des immerwährenden Gedenkens an diese Ereignisse. Yavanna pflanzte zusätzlich die 
Bäume, als Zeichen des Segens der übrigen Valar für die neuen Inseln. Ulmo lehrte uns das eine Lied, 
das die fünf Inseln schuf. Wir haben es jedes Jahr einmal zum Gedenken dieses Tages des Zorns, der 
Trauer und Freude im Hain gesungen. Allerdings war es auch sein Wille, dass keines unsere Schiffe je 
einen anderen Hafen als Alqualondë abseits der Inseln anlaufen sollte. Den Rest kennst du bereits."
&#8222;Aber König Ëarmeneliene hat doch eine stolze Flotte?", fragte Aliasan noch sichtlich beeindruckt von 
der Geschichte, die ihm Eärdaliene erzählt hatte.
&#8222;Nun, als Amaldëars überlebende Tochter vermochte sie es wohl kaum anders, als Schiffe zu bauen.", 
sagte sie mit einem Augenzwinkern, &#8222;Es war sehr vorausschauend von ihr."
&#8222;Sie ist seine Tochter?", fragte Aliasan sie erstaunt, &#8222;Ich habe sie gesehen. Aber sie müsste ja &#8230;?"
&#8222;Ja, Liebster. Sie ist sehr alt.", erklärte Eärdaliene lächelnd, &#8222;Wir Elben kennen kein Altern. Scheinbar 
hat dir Mithrandir das auch verschwiegen. Und nein, Aliasan, ich sage dir nicht wie alt ich bin. Aber 
sei beruhigt. Ich erblickte erst auf den Inseln das Licht Eäs. Allerdings sehr bald nach &#8230;"
Eärdaliene hauchte ihm leichtfüßig einen Kuss auf die Wange. Aliasan sah sie ungläubig an.
[/font]


----------



## Gilmenel (5. Februar 2010)

55.	Musik und Essen

Die Steilküste wurde immer niedriger. Aliasan sah frustriert auf die vor ihnen im Nebel des Morgens 
liegende Ebene. Er stemmte die Arme in sein Kreuz, und bog seinen Körper. Eärdaliene schien das 
Übernachten auf dem bloßen Boden nichts auszumachen. Er selbst sehnte sich nach einem 
anständigen Bett, oder wenigstens einen der bequemen Diwane, die er aus Silbermond in sein Haus 
bringen lies. Eärdaliene erwachte. Sie stütze sich mit ihren Armen vom morgenfeuchten Gras ab. 
&#8222;Guten Morgen, mein Liebster.", flüsterte sie und legte den Kopf auf die abgestützte Schulter als sie 
den nachdenklichen Blick Aliasans sah, &#8222;Was grübelst du?"  
Aliasan beugte sich zu ihr hinunter und küsste ihre Stirn.
&#8222;Guten Morgen, mein Schatz.", sagt er zärtlich, &#8222;Ich habe mir nur unseren kommenden Weg 
angeschaut."
&#8222;Ja, nordwärts am Meer entlang.", fügte Eärdaliene mit einer wagen Handbewegung in nördliche 
Richtung hinzu.
&#8222;Eben das könnte schwierig werden.", sagte Aliasan und fasste sich ans Kinn, &#8222;Wir sind noch auf der 
Steilküste. Doch wenn mich meine Augen nicht trügen, läuft diese bald dem Meer entgegen. Dahinter 
kann ich ausmachen, wie der Dschungel sich dem Meer nähert. Es scheint keinen Strand zu geben."
Eärdaliene stand auf. Sie lies ihren scharfer Elbenblick die Küste nach Norden entlang wandern. Sie 
zog eine Augenbraue nach oben.
&#8222;Nein, ich sehe auch keinen Strand. Es schaut mir dort unten sehr sumpfig aus.", bestätigte sie den 
Magier, &#8222;Aber der Dschungel gefällt mir auch nicht."
&#8222;Das sehe ich genauso.", nickte Aliasan, &#8222;Aber ich fürchte wir haben keine Wahl, als den Weg im 
Dschungel fortzusetzen."
&#8222;Dann lass uns dort hineingehen.", seufzte Eärdaliene und deutete auf eine Schneise, die ein 
entwurzelter Baumriese in das Dickicht des Dschungelrandes gerissen hatte.
Sie kletterten über und unter den Ästen des gefallenen Baumes in das schwüle grüne Zwielicht des 
Dschungels. Der Unterwuchs an Farnen und Büschen, die trotz des fehlenden Lichts am Boden 
prächtig wuchsen und gediehen, erschwerte ihnen das Fortkommen. Aliasan ging voran und 
versuchte mit einem abgebrochenen Ast der üppigen Vegetation Herr zu werden.
&#8222;Wenn ich nur noch meinen Stab hätte.", grummelte er als er auf den nächsten mannshohen Farn 
einschlug.
&#8222;Ja, vermutlich wäre er effektiver als dieses krumme Stück Holz.", pflichtete im Eärdaliene bei.
&#8222;Nunja, mehr als das.", ärgerte sich der Magier, &#8222;Ich könnte dann einen Zauber anwenden, der in 
dieses Grünzeug einfach bei der Berührung mit ihm zu Räson bringen würde."
&#8222;Kannst du das nicht auch so?", wollte die Elbin wissen.
&#8222;Nein, dazu brauche ich ein geeignetes Medium.", seufzte Aliasan besorgt, &#8222;Und außerdem&#8230;"
&#8222;Liebster?", schaute ihn Eärdaliene sorgenvoll an.
Aliasan blieb stehen und drehte sich mit einem ernsten Gesicht zu ihr.
&#8222;Bald wird meine Magie fast komplett erlöschen, Eärdaliene.", sagte er ernst.
&#8222;Wie meinst du das?", schüttelte sie den zierlichen Kopf.
&#8222;Die arkanen Energiespeicher, die ich besitze, sind fast leer.", erklärte er ihr, &#8222;Ich muss sie wieder 
auffüllen. Aber es geht nicht."
&#8222;Gibt es keine Möglichkeit?", schaute sie den Hochelf besorgt an.
Aliasan langte in die Tasche seiner Robe. Er holte zwei kleine braune Kekse hervor, und gab ihr einen.
&#8222;Das hier sind Manakekse.", deutete er auf seinen, &#8222;Sie führen mir die notwendige Energie, das Mana 
zu. Außerdem sind Teile meiner Kleidung und mein Stab so verzaubert, dass sie ebenfalls Mana 
erzeugen. Dies ist aber sehr ineffizient, und den besten Teil, meinen Stab, habe ich nun wohl für 
immer verloren. Ich kann dich nicht mehr so gut beschützen, wie ich es gerne möchte, mein Herz. Mir 
bleiben bald nur sehr geringe Zauber oder meine beiden schwachen Fäuste."
Eärdaliene schmiegte sich an ihn. Sie legte ihren Kopf auf seine Brust.
&#8222;Ich traue dir dennoch zu, mein Geliebter, dass du uns drei so gut es geht beschützen wirst.", hauchte 
sie.
&#8222;Das werde ich versuchen.", erwiderte er, &#8222;Und wenn es mein Leben kostet."
&#8222;Das ist sehr heldenhaft von dir.", lächelte sie ihn an, &#8222;Aber ich glaube, ich habe ebenfalls noch den 
ein oder anderen Trick auf Lager, auch wenn sie nicht so mächtig sind wie deine Zauber, aber sie sind 
im Einklang mit Illuvatár, den Valar und Arda."
&#8222;Gut, wir werden es schaffen.", sagte er bestimmt.
&#8222;Ganz gewiss.", nickte sie.

&#8222;Ich kann nicht schätzen, wie weit wir schon gekommen sind.", sagte Aliasan einige Zeit nachdem sie 
den Weg wieder aufgenommen hatten.
&#8222;Das ist schwer zu sagen.", meinte Eärdaliene überlegend, &#8222;Die Bäume verdecken die Sonne, und das 
Licht das durch ihre Kronen zu uns noch kommt, hat auch jede Zeit verloren. Aber wir scheinen 
besserer voranzukommen."
&#8222;Ja, die Vegetation hier am Boden wird weniger dicht.", sagt er, &#8222;Wir scheinen auf irgendeine Art 
Wildpfad gekommen zu sein."
Aliasan deutete auf einen schmalen Pfad, der sich vor ihnen langsam abzeichnete und durch das 
Gebüsch führte. Er schlängelte sich durch flache Hügeln, die sich im Dschungel zu erheben begannen.
&#8222;Ich weis nicht, ob es klug ist ihm zu folgen.", sagte Aliasan und zeigte mit seinem Holzknüppel den 
Pfad entlang.
&#8222;Nun, wir haben keine andere Wahl.", antwortete Eärdaliene, &#8222;Diese Hügel hier auf und ab zu 
wandern, und dazu noch einen Weg durch den Busch schlagen, ist viel zu anstrengend. Lass uns dem 
Pfad folgen, und bereit sein für alles was kommt."
Aliasan nickte ihr stumm zu. Er schaute besorgt die Hügel an. Sie hatten etwas Unnatürliches. Er ging 
den Pfad entlang. Seinen Holzknüppel wie ein Schwert vor sich haltend. Er war sich ganz und gar 
nicht sicher, ob sie wirklich für alles bereit sein konnten. Eärdaliene sah seine kummervollen Blicke.
&#8222;Ich hoffe, dass sich alle Feinde sich von deinen Knüppel beeindrucken lassen.", lachte die Elbe.
&#8222;Sieh da, vor uns!", rief der Magier überrascht.
An der Basis des Hügels, den der Pfad als nächstes umrundete, waren deutlich die Reste von Mauern 
zu erkennen. Eärdaliene schaute zu Boden und seufzte.
&#8222;Ich habe es befürchtet.", sagte sie leise.
&#8222;Was denn?", schaute sie Aliasan fragend an.
&#8222;Ich habe, seit wir dem Pfad folgen, ein starkes Gefühl, dass wir in ein Gebiet eindringen, das wir 
nicht betreten sollten.",  erklärte sie, &#8222;Dies ist kein Ort für Elb oder Elf."
&#8222;Geister?", runzelte Aliasan die Stirn.
&#8222;Nein, keine Geister.", schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, &#8222;Dies war einst ein Ort von Menschen, aber 
nun hat ihn die Natur wieder in ihren Besitz genommen. Ich spüre eine animalische Präsenz."
&#8222;Wir müssen auf jeden Fall auf der Hut sein.", sagte Aliasan und schaute sich besorgt um.
Der Dschungel lichtete sich vor ihnen allmählich. Die Hügel zeigten immer mehr ihre unnatürliche 
Entstehung. Die Überreste einer Burg lagen vor ihnen. Die Mauern, die einstmals stolz sich jeden 
Angreifer entgegen stellten, waren eingefallen. Die Reste einer mächtigen Halle waren neben 
umgestürzten oder lianenumwundenen Türmen zu sehen. Der Pfad führte direkt in den ehemaligen 
Burghof vor die Halle. Aliasan und Eärdaliene betraten vorsichtig den Burghof.
&#8222;Wer stört Balufin bei seinem wohl verdienten Schläfchen?", grollte es aus der Halle.
Ein gewaltiger Bär kam müde aus der Halle getrottet. Sein Fell glänzte silbern wie Mithril. Er hielt 
seine Schnauze in die Luft und schnüffelte.
&#8222;Keine Haradrim, hm.", schnaufte er.
Eärdaliene und Aliasan blieben wie versteinert am eingefallen Tor des ehemaligen Hofes stehen.
&#8222;Sollen wir fliehen.", flüsterte Aliasan in das Ohr der Teleri.
&#8222;Nein, das wäre sinnlos.", kam es knapp aus dem Mund der ehemaligen Matrone.
Der Bär ging langsam in die Mitte des Hofes.
&#8222;Dieser Geruch.", murmelte er, &#8222;Ich kenne ihn. Zeigt euch!"
Eärdaliene ging langsam auf den Bären zu. Aliasan zögerte etwas, aber folgte ihr mit einem schnellen 
Schritt.
&#8222;Ich könnte nicht sagen, dass du willkommen bist Tochter Illuvatárs.", schaute Balufin die Elbe mit 
seinen dunklen tiefgründenden Augen an, &#8222;Doch ist mein Groll auf ihn der meine. Verlass mich so 
schnell wie möglich. Warte dein Begleiter &#8230;"
Balufin hob noch einmal den gewaltigen Kopf. 
&#8222;Was ist das für ein Geruch?", brüllte er und hieb mit seiner rechten Pranke so stark auf den Boden 
ein, dass ein nahegelegener Mauerrest nun gänzlich einstürzte, &#8222;Wer ist das in deinem Gefolge? Ich 
erkenne diesen Geruch nicht. Erklär dich!"
&#8222;Mächtiger Balufin, mein Begleiter ist kein Kind Ardas.", sagte Eärdaliene sanft.
&#8222;Dann ist er eine Ausgeburt des dunklen Herrschers.", fauchte der Bär.
&#8222;Nein, er ist&#8230;", begann sie noch zu erklären, als Balufin plötzlich auf Aliasan zustürmte.  
Aliasan wich dem anstürmenden Bär nur knapp aus. Er sprang auf einen Mauerrest. Balufin drehte 
sich um und stellte sich auf seine Hinterbeine. Mit seinen Vorderpranken schlug er nach dem Hochelf.
&#8222;Schlimmer als Illuvatár sind nur die Schergen des Bösen.", wütete er als er die Mauer unter Aliasan 
langsam zu Staub verwandelte.
&#8222;Nein, halte ein!", schrie Eärdaliene.
Balufin zeigte kein Nachlassen in seinen Bemühungen, die Zuflucht Aliasans einzureißen. Eärdaliene 
schloss die Augen und lies ihren Kopf auf ihre Brust sinken. Sie konzentrierte sich. Das Lied kam 
langsam und beruhigend aus ihrem Mund. Sie hob allmählich ihren Kopf. Sie öffnete die Augen und 
sah Balufin hypnotisierend an.
&#8222;Das nützt dir nichts, kleine Elbe.", sagte Balufin.
Er brach aber seinen Angriff ab, und sah Eärdaliene etwas schief scheinbar leicht lächelnd an.
&#8222;Aber hey, prima Stimme, Kleine.", nickte er ihr zu, &#8222;Vielleicht ist das Lied etwas traurig, aber da 
können wir was draus machen."
Eärdaliene sah den bis eben noch tobenden Bären fragend an.
&#8222;Der alte Balufin weis ein Lied mit duften Rhythmus zu schätzen.", sagte er, &#8222;Böse Wesen können 
nicht so mit der Macht der Valar erfüllt singen wie du. Nun lass und da aber was draus machen."
Balufin stellte sich wieder auf seine beiden Hinterbeine, aber nun begann er zu tanzen. Er begann 
Eärdalienes Lied zu summen. Es schien schneller zu werden und sich in seinem Rhythmus zu ändern.
&#8222;Jo, so ist das besser.", sagte der Bär genüsslich und klatschte mit den Vorderpranken, &#8222;Und nun noch 
ein wenig Unterstützung."
Tiere, die bis jetzt versteckt in den Ruinen waren, tauchten auf und schienen auf sein Zeichen in das 
Lied einzustimmen. Andere trommelten auf verschiedene Gegenstände. Vögel, Affen, Mäuse und 
selbst Schlangen nahmen den Rhythmus des Bären auf. Der Dschungel vibrierte voll Musik.
&#8222;Hey Kleine, nun zeig mir was in dir steckt.", rief Balufin der verdutzt dastehenden Elbin zu, &#8222;Komm 
schon, das muss fetzen."
Balufin kam auf die Elbe zu. Er nahm ihre Hände und begann mit ihr zu tanzen.
&#8222;Immer locker und in Bewegung bleiben, Kleine.", strahlte der Bär sie an, &#8222;Komm lass es krachen. Gib 
mir alles was du kannst."
Eärdaliene begann zu singen. Doch statt die Melodie von Balufin aufzunehmen, kontrapunktisierte sie 
diese mit einer Gegenmelodie. Der Dschungel schien nun in den buntesten Lichtern zu explodieren.
&#8222;Was?", wunderte sich Balufin kurz, &#8222;Ja, das ist es. Gib mir mehr davon, Süße."
Eärdaliene tanzte nun wilder. Ihre Bewegungen schienen nun eins zu werden mit ihrem Gesang. Die 
Ruinen der Burg erbebten und erstrahlten wie nie zuvor. Balufin schüttelte seinen gewaltigen Körper 
im Takt der Musik. 
&#8222;Oh ja, das geht ab.", stöhnte er.

Aliasan saß auf seiner Mauer. Er sah dem Treiben in der Burg ungläubig zu. Die Melodie gipfelte in 
einem wilden Crescendo. Die Erde selbst schien im Rhythmus zu zittern. Dann war plötzlich Stille. 
Balufin sank erschöpft zu Boden.
&#8222;Ich werde zu alt für so was.", flüsterte er selig lächelnd.
Eärdaliene setzte sich neben den Bären und kuschelte sich in sein dichtes Fell.
&#8222;Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so eine Musik gibt.", hauchte sie abwesend.
&#8222;Ja, das ist der Dschungelrhythmus, Kleine.", lächelte der Bär sie an, &#8222;Niemand als der alte Balufin 
kennt ihn besser."
Aliasan kam langsam von seiner Mauer herunter und ging auf das ungleiche Paar zu.
&#8222;Ah, sieh da der Spielverderber.", sagte Balufin mit einem leichten Mitleid in der Stimme.
&#8222;Aliasan kennt die Natur nicht so wie wir, Balufin.", versuchte Eärdaliene den Magier zu 
entschuldigen.
&#8222;Das denke ich auch, wenn er nicht aus Arda ist.", sagte der Bär und wurde wieder etwas ernster, 
&#8222;Woher kommst du?"
&#8222;Ich bin ein Hochelf und komme aus einer Welt, die wir Azeroth nennen, mächtiger Bär.", erklärte der 
Hochelf.
&#8222;Einerlei.", grunzte der Bär, &#8222;Vertraust du ihm, Süße?"
&#8222;Vom Leben bis in den Tod, Balufin.", nickte Eärdaliene dem Bären zu, &#8222;Und er &#8230;"
Sie verstummte plötzlich. Balufins fragende Blicke drangen tief in die Elbe ein. 
&#8222;Ah! Ich verstehe.", nickte er wissend lächelnd, &#8222;Alles klar. Dann bereite schon mal ein swingendes 
Wiegenlied vor, Kleine."
&#8222;Wie?", sagte Aliasan verblüfft.
&#8222;Nun Hochelf, der alte Balufin weis vieles und erkennt noch mehr.", sagte der Bär weise, &#8222;Aber nun 
habe ich einen gewaltigen Hunger. Lasst uns essen."
Der Bär klatschte in seine enormen Pranken. Von überallher schienen nun Tiere die verschiedensten 
Früchte heranzutragen. Eärdaliene und Aliasan sahen der Prozession des Überflusses ungläubig zu.
&#8222;Der Dschungel sorgt gut für seine Bewohner.", schmunzelte Balufin, &#8222;Man muss nur wissen, wo man 
suchen muss."

&#8222;Das war ein wahrer Festschmaus, Balufin.", sagte Eärdaliene nachdem sie eine der dargereichten 
Früchte gegessen hatte.
&#8222;Ohne deine Hilfe wären wir vermutlich verhungert.", schmatzte Aliasan, als er noch eine weitere 
große gelbe Frucht aß.
&#8222;Man muss wissen, was man essen darf und was nicht.", erklärte der Bär, der goldenen Honig aus 
Bienenwaben schleckte.
&#8222;Vermutlich hätte ich es schon gespürt, wenn ich eine Frucht anfasse.", grübelte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Das könnte schon ein Fehler gewesen sein.", sah der Bär sie ernst an, &#8222;Manche Pflanzen mögen es 
gar nicht, wenn man sie anlangt."
&#8222;Ein Glück, dass wir dich gefunden haben, Balufin.", sagte die Elbe erleichtert.
&#8222;Ja, das kann man wohl sagen.", nickte der Bär, &#8222;Aber was sucht ihr in meinem untergegangenen 
Reich überhaupt?"
&#8222;Wir suchen Leute meines Volkes.", erklärte die Elbe knapp.
&#8222;Elben?", schaute sie der Bär überrascht an, &#8222;Hier werdet ihr keine finden. Das erstgeborene Volk ist 
weit weg."
&#8222;Das habe ich bereits vermutet.", seufzte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Wie kommt es, dass ihr euch hierher verirrt habt?", wollte Balufin wissen.
&#8222;Das ist eine lange Geschichte.", sagte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Ich hab Zeit.", lächelte sie der Bär an, &#8222;Erzähl sie mir. Eine interessante Geschichte ist so gut wie ein 
feines Essen."
Eärdaliene erzählte Balufin die Geschichte der Inseln und wie sie und Aliasan schließlich an die Küste 
Mittelerdes gespült wurden.
&#8222;Das ist  eine vorzügliche Geschichte.", lobte der Bär sie. 
&#8222;Aber nun müssen wir mein Volk finden.", sagte die Elbe, &#8222;Wirst du uns dabei helfen?"
&#8222;Ja.", gähnte der Bär, &#8222;Aber nun gönnt mir erst ein kurzes Schläfchen. Die Nacht ist bereits 
hereingebrochen. Vielleicht wollt ihr ja auch ruhen?" 
&#8222;Das ist eine gute Idee.", sagte Aliasan müde.
&#8222;Die habe ich immer.", grinste Balufin, &#8222;Zumindest, was die schönen Seiten des Lebens betrifft. 
Musik, Essen und Schlaf erquicken die Seele."
Balufin tapste langsam in die Halle.
&#8222;Bis später.", rief er ihnen zu und verschwand im Zwielicht.
&#8222;Wir sollten auch zur Ruhe gehen, Aliasan.", sagte Eärdaliene mit schläfriger Stimme.
&#8222;Glaubst du, dass wir hier sicher sind?", schaute sich Aliasan besorgt um.
&#8222;Wir sind hier absolut sicher, mein Liebster.", sagte sie ihm, &#8222;Schau da hinten ist so eine Art Nest aus 
großen Blättern."
Sie stand auf und ging in eine Ecke des Burghofs in der eine gewaltige Blattpflanze spross. Sie schob 
die Blätter etwas zusammen und legte sich darauf nieder.
&#8222;Komm schon, Spielverderber.", zog sie den Hochelf auf.
Aliasan kam langsam zu ihr. Er legte sich neben sie.
&#8222;Ich liebe dich, Eärdaliene.", sagte er zärtlich in ihr Ohr.
Die Elbe hörte ihn nicht mehr. Sie war bereits im privaten Reich ihrer Träume.


----------



## Gilmenel (5. Februar 2010)

56.	Marktplatz

Balufin trottete gemächlich durch den Dschungel. Er hatte es nicht eilig. Immer, wenn es sein Hunger 
für notwendig erachtete, machte er eine Pause. Dies kam öfters vor als Eärdaliene und Aliasan lieb 
gewesen war. Aber der Bär kannte sich im Dschungel aus, und führte sie auf versteckten Wegen 
sicher durch die dichte Vegetation. Arm in Arm schlenderten sie daher hinter dem Bären einher. 
&#8222;Mir wäre lieber, wir würden etwas schneller vorankommen.", sagte Aliasan mit einem besorgten 
Blick auf Eärdalienes Bauch.
&#8222;Wieso das?", lächelte die Elbe zurück.
&#8222;Naja, in deinem Zustand wäre es sinnvoll wir wären bald bei den Elben.", sorgte sich der Magier.
&#8222;Glaub mir, mein Liebster, das dauert noch etwas.", lachte Eärdaliene fröhlich.
&#8222;Wie du meinst, mein Schatz.", nickte der Elf nicht gänzlich überzeugt.
&#8222;Du hast wohl noch keine Kinder?", schaute ihn Eärdaliene zweifelnd an.
&#8222;Nein&#8230;.", kam es zögerlich über die Lippen des Hochelfs, &#8222;Dazu hatte ich noch keine Zeit. Meine 
Studien haben mich bis jetzt immer voll ausgefüllt."
&#8222;Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit.", schmunzelte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Bei uns Elben sind Kinder selten. Sie 
sind das größte Geschenk Illuvátars an uns. Wenn es denn einmal passiert, dann ist es für uns das 
Natürlichste auf ganz Arda. Also sorge dich nicht, mein Herz."
&#8222;Das tue ich nicht, aber &#8230;", begann Aliasan und hielt inne, als er sah, das Balufin stehen blieb, &#8222;Schon 
wieder eine Pause?"
Balufin schenkte ihm einen grimmigen Blick. Er richtete sich auf seine beiden Hinterbeine auf. Er hielt 
seine Schnauze in den Wind und begann intensiv zu schnüffeln.
&#8222;Haradrim.", grunzte er abschätzig, &#8222;Wir müssen vorsichtig sein."
&#8222;Wer sin&#8230; Was?", sagte Aliasan und fasste sich an den Hals.
Der Magier verdrehte die Augen und sank zu Boden.
&#8222;Schnell auf meinen Rücken!", rief Balufin Eärdaliene zu, die sich gerade über Aliasan beugen wollte.
Die Eindringlichkeit von Balufins Stimme lies sie nicht an dem Ernst der Lage zweifeln. Mit einem 
eleganten Sprung saß sie auf den mächtigen Bären auf. 
&#8222;Festhalten!", mahnte der Bär und begann mit einer Geschwindigkeit durch den Dschungel zu 
rennen, die Eärdaliene ihm nicht zu getraut hätte.
Der Dschungel wurde zu einem einzigen grünen Tunnel. Eärdaliene kam es so vor, als würden sie 
durch eine lange grüne Röhre stürzen. Balufin machte einen Satz. Der Tunnel explodierte. Vor ihnen 
war nun die Halle in der Burgruine, die Balufin als Behausung diente. Eärdaliene schaute sich 
verwundert um.
&#8222;Wie?", staunte sie ungläubig.
&#8222;Nun, der alte Balufin kann ganz schön schnell werden, wenn es darum geht Fersengeld zu geben.", 
schnurrte ein großer schwarzer Panther, der lässig mit seinem Schwanz wedelnd auf einem dicken 
Ast lag, der in den Burghof hineinragte.  
&#8222;Bagala, du hast mir gerade noch gefehlt.", schnaubte der Bär.
&#8222;Was hat dich den dieses Mal erschreckt, du großer Feigling.", feixte der Panther, &#8222;Ein Hase, oder war 
es eine Maus?"
&#8222;Sklavenjäger der Haradrim.", sagte Balufin ernst.
Der Schwanz des Panthers verhaarte plötzlich steif in seiner Position. Der Panther setzte sich auf.
&#8222;Wo?", sagte er plötzlich besorgt.
&#8222;Kurz vor den ehemaligen Darahin-Hof.", dachte der Bär nach, &#8222;Vielleicht zwei oder drei Stunden 
entfernt von ihm."
&#8222;Das ist besorgniserregend nahe.", schüttelte der Panther seinen Kopf, &#8222;Soweit in unser Reich haben 
sie sich noch nie getraut."
&#8222;Siehst du, du räudige Katze, ich hatte allen Grund zur Eile.", nickte Balufin.
&#8222;Nun, dir hätten sie sicher nichts tun können, aber deiner Begleiterin sehr wohl.", sagte Bagala und 
deutete mit einer Tatze auf Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Wir waren zu dritt.", sagte Eärdaliene besorgt um das Schicksals Aliasans.
&#8222;Das stimmt.", sagte Balufin mit gesenkten Kopf, &#8222;Wir mussten ihren Gefährten zurücklassen."
&#8222;Du hättest doch leicht beide tragen können.", schaute die Katze Balufin vorwurfsvoll an.
&#8222;Nein, er wurde von einem Betäubungspfeil der Harradrin getroffen.", erklärte der Bär und wandte 
sich an Eärdaliene, &#8222;Er musste bleiben wo er war. Nur die Haradrim haben das Gegengift."
&#8222;Da hat der alte Gauner Recht.", nickte Bagala, &#8222;Es muss innerhalb einer Stunde gegeben werden, 
sonst stirbt das Opfer. Gut, dann war alles so notwendig, wie es geschehen ist."
&#8222;Ja, ihr Begleiter ist am Leben.", stimmte Balufin zu, &#8222;Wenn ich sie alle getötet hätte, wäre jede Hilfe 
umsonst gewesen."
&#8222;Ja, und jetzt?", schaute Eärdaliene den Bären mit großen entsetzten Augen an.
&#8222;Nun, Kind der Sterne, wird er sicher in ihre Stadt gebracht.", erklärte Bagala, &#8222;Elbensklaven gelten 
als große Besonderheit auf den dortigen Sklavenmarkt."
&#8222;Wir müssen ihn retten!", sagte Eärdaliene ernst.
Balufin und Bagala schauten betretten zur Seite.
&#8222;Bitte helft mir!", flehte die Elbe.
&#8222;Wir&#8230; wir&#8230;", stotterte Balufin, &#8222;Wir können nicht."
&#8222;Aber ihr seit doch groß und stark.", schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, &#8222;Und euch ist irgendein Zauber 
inne."
&#8222;Hast du geplaudert?", sah Bagala Balufin entsetzt an.
&#8222;Nein, meine Liebe, kein Wort.", versicherte der Bär.

Eärdaliene Blicke wanderten fragend zwischen der Pantherin und dem Bären hin und her. Keiner von 
beiden machte Anstalten es ihr zu erklären.
&#8222;Nun reicht es mir.", zürnte sie, &#8222;Ich weis nicht für wie lange ihr mich noch hinhalten wollt. Bereits 
als wir den Dschungel betraten, habe ich etwas gespürt. Aber nun in euerer beider Gegenwart ist das 
Gefühl sehr groß. Ich fühle mich an mein Zuhause erinnert. Der Ort an dem ich lebte war gesegnet 
von den Valar. Dieses Gefühl&#8230; Es muss einfach so sein&#8230;."
Sie senkte den Kopf und schloss die Augen. Leise begann sie die erste Strophe des einen Lieds der 
fünf Inseln zu singen. Der Dschungel um sie verschwand. Die Flotte der fünf Erforscher lag wieder 
vor der Hafenstadt der Teleri.
&#8222;Genug!", jaulte Bagala auf, &#8222;Keine Lieder mehr! Ich hatte genug davon!"
&#8222;Ja, nun wird es mir klar.", nickte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Ihr seit mit den Valar und Illuvátar verbunden."
Balufin setzte sich auf seine Hinterbeine. Er starrte dumpf in den Boden des Burghofes.
&#8222;Wir waren einst Maiar an der Seite der Valar.", begann er leise zu erzählen, &#8222;Wir dienten dem 
großen Jäger Orome auf seinen Jagdzügen. Doch wurden wir von falschem Stolz geblendet. Wir 
sagten uns von den Valar los, und maßten uns an die Menschen hier im Süden Mittelerdes 
beherrschen zu wollen. Grausam war die Strafe der Valar. Yavanna selbst sang das Lied, das den 
Dschungel unser Reich verschlingen lies. Orome verbannte uns für immer in die Körper von Bär und 
Panther."
&#8222;Wie ein Tier muss ich seitdem unsterblich mein Dasein fristen.", knurrte Bagala, &#8222;Wenn deine Musik 
Balufin nicht erweicht hätte, würden wir nun auch gar nicht mehr miteinander sprechen. Sage mir, 
Kind Illuvátars, warum also sollte ich dir helfen?"
&#8222;Bagala, auch wir Teleri der fünf Inseln kennen den Zorn der Valar.", begann Eärdaliene zögerlich, 
&#8222;Auch wenn er sich selten gegen unser Volk richtet. Balufin kennt meine Geschichte. Er wird dir 
bestätigen, dass wir ein ähnliches Schicksal teilen."
&#8222;Das stimmt.", brummte der Bär, &#8222;Viele ihres Volkes weilen für immer im Reich Ulmos. Aber unser 
Vergehen gegen die Valar war bei weitem größer. Wir verdienten das, was wir bekommen haben."
&#8222;Nun komm mir nicht so!", fauchte Bagala, &#8222;Es war zwingend, dass wir so handelten."
&#8222;Ja, und dein absoluter Starrsinn hat dir damals auch die Musik geraubt.", sagte Balufin ernst an die 
Katze gewandt, &#8222;Alleine mir ließen sie die Musik der Valar und Maiar. Sie erleichtert mir seither mein 
Schicksal. Der Dschungelrythmus ist mein Leben."
&#8222;Du und deine dumme Dschungelmusik.", schüttelte die Pantherin den Kopf, &#8222;Siehst du denn nicht 
hier den Feind vor dir?"
&#8222;Nein, ich sehe nur eine einzelne Elbe.", wies der Bär die Katze scharf zurecht, &#8222;Das ist wahrlich kein 
Feind. Und vielleicht ergibt sich ja nun jetzt &#8230; Nein, das wäre zuviel gehofft."
&#8222;Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht wirklich, oder?", sah Bagala ihn verblüfft an.
&#8222;Wer weis, wer weis.", sinnierte Balufin vor sich hin, &#8222;Ihr Gefährte ist etwas ganz besonderes. Er 
könnte&#8230;"
&#8222;Etwas Besonderes?", drehte die Pantherin Eärdaliene fragend ihren Kopf zu.
&#8222;Ja, das stimmt.", antwortete die Teleri, &#8222;Er ist kein Elb und stammt nicht aus Arda."
&#8222;Er ist nicht &#8230;", sah Bagala Balufin staunend an.

Eärdaliene sah beide fragend an. Die beiden ehemaligen Maiar starrten sich stumm an. Eärdaliene 
konnte nicht erkennen, ob sie auf irgendeine ihr unbekannte Weise miteinander kommunizierten. 
&#8222;Haradrim!", schrie sie.
&#8222;Wo?", schaute sich Bagala rasch um.
&#8222;Nirgends.", beruhigte Eärdaliene die Pantherin, &#8222;Mein Gefährte ist nun dort. Sie sind unser 
gemeinsamer Feind, so scheint es mir. Außerdem scheint Aliasan für euch eine Bedeutung zu haben."
&#8222;Das ist sehr scharfsinnig von dir beobachtet, Kleine.", schmunzelte Balufin.
&#8222;Allerdings.", pflichte Bagala bei, &#8222;Es ist ein Anfang. Vielleicht hast du Recht, alter Narr, und es 
besteht Hoffnung."
&#8222;Wir haben nichts zu verlieren, meine Liebste.", sagte Balufin fast zärtlich zu der Katze.
&#8222;Hm, nun gut lass es uns versuchen.", sagte Bagala geheimnisvoll.
Balufin nickte ihr langsam zu.
&#8222;Also, dann lass uns mal schauen.", sagte der Bär zu Eärdaliene, &#8222;Sie werden deinen Freund in ihre 
Stadt gebracht haben. Los, das werden wir nun überprüfen."
Balufin legte sich vor Eärdaliene nieder. Die Elbe sprang elegant auf den Rücken des Bären.
&#8222;Das kennst du ja nun schon.", sagte er zu ihr, &#8222;Festhalten! Bagala folge uns!"
Mit einem gewaltigen Satz war der ehemalige Maiar wieder mit seinem Passagier in den grünen 
Tunnel. Nach einiger Zeit, die Eärdaliene länger vorkam, als ihre erste Reise auf diesem 
ungewöhnlichen Reittier, nahm die Umgebung wieder Gestalt an. Bagala trottet lässig neben ihnen. 
Der Dschungel vor ihnen wurde lichter. Vereinzelt konnte sie Felder durch Bäume erkennen. Ein 
Fluss schien sich dahinter durch die Landschaft zu schlängeln. An seinem jenseitigen Ufer lag eine 
Stadt. 
&#8222;Das ist sie, die Stadt der Haradrim.", erklärte Balufin, &#8222;Wir müssen bis zur Nacht warten."
Bagala nickte stumm.
&#8222;Es ist eh Zeit für ein Schläfchen.", gähnte der Bär, &#8222;Sei doch so nett und halt Wache, Bagala."
&#8222;Das war mir klar.", schüttelte die Pantherin ihren Kopf und sprang auf einen nahen Ast.
Bald verschwamm sie mit den Schatten des Dschungels. 
&#8222;Es ist besser du kletterst auch auf einen Baum.", sagte der Bär zu Eärdaliene.
Die Elbe suchte sich einen geeigneten Aufstieg auf einen der nächsten Bäume. In einer hochgelegenen 
Astgabel blieb sie sitzen. Sie versank im Gedanken.

&#8222;Psst, Kleine.", flüsterte Balufins Stimme.
Eärdaliene erwachte. Ihr war nicht bewusst eingeschlafen zu sein. Sie sah sich um. Die Nacht war 
hereingebrochen. In der Siedlung der Haradrim waren vereinzelt Fackelfeuer zu sehen.
&#8222;Es ist soweit.", sagte nun Bagala, die vor Eärdaliene auf einen Ast saß, &#8222;Wir können weiter."
&#8222;Gut, dann mal wieder auf meinen Rücken.", sagte Balufin als die beiden den Boden erreichten.
Balufin trotte langsam aus dem Dschungel. Er folgte den Rändern der Felder, und benutzte das 
Gebüsch dazwischen geschickt als Versteck.
&#8222;Warum so langsam, Balufin?", wollte Eärdaliene wissen.
Ein unverständliches Knurren drang aus seinem Maul. Er blieb stehen und drehte sich in Richtung 
Dschungel. Mit seiner Schnauze deutete er in die Richtung seines grünen Reiches. Er knurrte wieder.
&#8222;Ich verstehe.", nickte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Außerhalb der Grenze des Dschungels seit ihr nun nur einfache 
Tiere. Auch wenn tief in euch noch die Gedanken der Maiar wach sind."
Balufin knurrte bestätigend und fing wieder an in Richtung der Haradrimsiedlung zu trotten. 
Eärdaliene war sich sicher, dass Bagala auch in der Nähe war. 
&#8218;Die Felder sind verlassen. Niemand zu sehen.', dachte Eärdaliene, &#8218;Es scheint so als fürchteten sie die 
Nähe zum Dschungel.'
Der Fluss mit seinem schilfbestandenen Ufer lag vor ihnen. Auf der anderen Seite war die Stadt nun 
deutlich zu sehen. Eine Mauer aus Lehmziegel und Holzbohlen umgab sie. Im Vergleich zu den 
eleganten Elbenhäusern auf den fünf Inseln und der Pracht der Hauptstadt der Teleri dort, erschien 
Eärdaliene die Stadt ärmlich. Im Inneren der der Stadtmauer erhob sich ein einziges Gewirr aus 
rechteckigen Lehmhäusern. Sie schienen auseinander heraus zu wachsen. Ein Haus stand auf dem 
Dach des anderen. Die Dächer waren mit Leitern und Planken verbunden. Etwas weiter flussabwärts 
führte eine Brücke aus den Feldern zu einem Tor in der Stadtmauer. Es war noch offen. Wachen 
patrouillierten davor.
&#8222;Über die Mauer kommen wir nicht.", schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, &#8222;Wir müssen durch das Tor."
Bagala tauchte neben ihnen auf.
&#8222;Bagala du musst erkunden, ob dort nur die Wachen sind.", bat Eärdaliene die Pantherin, &#8222;Ich denke 
dann habe ich eine Lösung."
Die schwarze Pantherin schaute sie mit ihren tiefgründigen schwarzen Augen an und nickte langsam. 
Bagala verschwand in der Dunkelheit und verschmolz mit den Schatten. 
&#8222;Wir gehen schon mal weiter in Richtung Tor.", sagte Eärdaliene zu Balufin.
Der Bär knurrte uns setzte sich langsam in Bewegung. Er nutzte das Schilf geschickt zu ihrer Tarnung 
aus. Kurz vor der Brücke kam Bagala wieder zu ihnen zurück.
&#8222;Sind es nur die Wachen?", schaute Eärdaliene die Pantherin fragend an.
Bagala nickte zur Bestätigung. 
&#8222;Gut, ihr Beide wartet hier, bis ihr seht, das die Wachen weg sind.", sagte sie und stieg von Balufin. 
Sie begann in Richtung der Brücke zu gehen. Balufin sprang vor sie und wollte sie aufhalten.
&#8222;Glaube mir, Freund, dass ich weis was ich tue.", versicherte sie dem besorgten Bären.
Balufin seufzte kurz und gab den Weg frei. Eärdaliene tätschelte ihm die graue Schnauze und zog die 
Kapuze ihrer grauen Elbenrobe tief ins Gesicht. Sie kletterte die Rampe der Brücke vom Ufer aus 
empor. Mit gesenktem Kopf schritt sie in der Mitte der Brücke auf das Tor zu. 
Die Wachen hatten sie bemerkt und hielten in ihrem Wachgang inne. Sie richteten drohend ihre Piken, 
und riefen etwas Unverständliches. Als Eärdaliene keine Anstalten machte stehen zu bleiben, liefen 
sie ihr entgegen. 
Der Wind trug eine dunkle und schläfrige Melodie über den Fluss zu den wartenden Bagala und 
Balufin. Auf der Brücke war Eärdaliene nun in eine Schwärze eingehüllt, wie sie nur eine mondlose 
Nacht tief in den Wäldern besitzt. Die Dunkelheit breitete sich in Richtung der Wachen aus. Diese 
schienen für einen Moment unsicher was sie tun sollten. Der schwarze Schleier von Eärdalienes Lied 
senkte sich über sie. Die Wachen gingen zu Boden. Bagala und Balufin sprangen auf die Brücke. 
&#8222;Da seit ihr ja.", grinste Eärdaliene sie an und zeigte auf die vor ihnen liegenden Wachen, &#8222;Die ruhen 
sich eine ganze Weile aus."
Die beiden ehemaligen Maiar sahen die schlafenden Wachen ungläubig an. 
&#8222;Nun aber schnell.", schaute sich Eärdaliene um, &#8222;Bevor uns noch jemand sieht."
Hinter dem Tor lag ein Platz. Er war verlassen. Einige Stände säumten seinen Rand. 
&#8222;Das ist vermutlich der Marktplatz.", flüsterte Eärdaliene, als sie zwischen den Ständen hindurch 
schlichen.
Der Marktplatz breitete sich rechts vom Tor weiter an der Stadtmauer entlang aus.
&#8222;Seht!", flüsterte Eärdaliene und deute auf die Stadtmauer.
Wachen näherten sich auf der Mauer dem Tor. 
&#8222;Wir müssen uns verstecken.", mahnte sie ihre beiden Begleiter, &#8222;Sie werden bald die schlafenden 
Wachen entdecken."
Ein Ruf durchschnitt die Nacht. Aus dem Gebäude links neben dem Tor liefen weitere Wachen 
heraus.
&#8222;Schnell jetzt!", rief Eärdaliene.
Die drei schauten sich um. Die Stände an der Stadtmauer, hinter denen sie schlichen, boten wenig 
Deckung. Hier würden sie bald aufgespürt werden. Eärdaliene schaute sich um. Die Wachen 
begannen den Marktplatz abzusuchen. 
&#8222;Dort!", flüsterte Eärdaliene und zeigte auf ein Gebäude, das den Markplatz zwischen der Mauer und 
dem Berg von Lehmhäusern der Stadt abschloss, &#8222;Das Tor dort müsstet ihr überspringen können."
Balufin nickte ihr zu. Mit einem Satz sass die Elbe wieder auf den Bären auf. Sie schmiegte sich ganz 
dicht an den Bären. Die Wachen hinter ihnen schienen jeden Stand des Marktplatzes einzeln zu 
inspizieren. Sie achteten nicht auf das, was vor ihnen geschah. Balufin und Bagala schlichen vorsichtig 
weiter in Richtung des Gebäudes. Das hölzerne Tor wäre für einen Elb zu hoch gewesen, aber Balufin 
und Bagala übersprangen es mit Leichtigkeit.
&#8222;Was ist das?", sagte Eärdaliene als sie sah, was hinter dem Tor verborgen war.


----------



## Gilmenel (5. Februar 2010)

57.	Hof

Eärdaliene war wie versteinert. Hinter dem Tor lag ein rechteckiger Innenhof. Er war voll mit leeren 
Käfigen. Je eine Wache patrouillierten in der Arkade jeder der vier Seiten. Vergitterte Zellen 
unterbrachen die Wände der inneren Arkadenwände. Balufin und Bagala drückten sich in den 
dunkelsten Winkel hinter dem Tor. Balufin knurrte wütend.
&#8222;Schaut aus wie ein Gefängnis.", flüsterte Eärdaliene den beiden zu.
Bagala schüttelte den Kopf. Sie machte ein Zeichen ihr zu folgen und schlich in die nächste Arkade. 
Balufin schnaubte missbilligend. 
Die Wache dieser Seite entfernte sich gerade von ihnen. Eärdaliene inspizierte die nächstgelegene 
Zelle sie war leer. Es blieb ihr wenig Zeit zur nächsten Zelle zu schleichen. Ihr blieb nur ein kurzer 
Blick, bevor sie in dem Torgang wieder in Deckung gehen mussten.
&#8222;Elben!", flüsterte sie entsetzt, &#8222;Das ist &#8230; nein &#8230; Die Sklaverei?"
Balufin und Bagala nickten ihr beide fast gleichzeitig traurig zu. 
&#8222;Wir müssen sie befreien.", sagte sie bestimmt, als sie wieder in den Schatten des Torbaus 
verschwunden waren.
Balufin schien davon nicht begeistert zu sein. Er gab ein tiefes Knurren von sich.
&#8222;Außerdem habt ihr gesagt, dass Aliasan von Sklavenjägern gefangen wurde.", sagte Eärdaliene 
eindringlich, &#8222;Das heißt, dass er auch hier irgendwo sein müsste. Wir müssen alle Zellen untersuchen. 
Also los!"
Eärdaliene wartete ab, bis die Wache ihnen wieder den Rücke zuwendete, dann schlich sie wieder in 
die Arkade. Bagala überholte sie. Bevor Eärdaliene einschreiten konnte, setzte Bagala zum Sprung an. 
Die Wache hatte gegen den enormen Prankenhieb der Pantherin keine Chance und sank lautlos tot zu 
Boden. Bagala knurrte zufrieden.
&#8222;Das wäre nicht notwendig&#8230;", begann Eärdaliene, &#8222;Balufin?"
Der Bär war in die Arkade links vom Tor. Trotz seiner Größe hatte Eärdaliene Mühe den Bären in dem 
Zwielicht der Fackeln, die die Arkaden spärlich erhellten, zu sehen. Sie war sich aber sicher, dass auch 
die Wache jener Seite eine dicke Überraschung erlebt haben dürfte. Bagala war bereits in der Arkade 
gegenüber dem Tor. Die schwarze Pantherin war kaum auszumachen. Eärdaliene hatte keine Zweifel, 
dass die Wachen nun alle tot wären und begann die Zellen zu inspizieren. Sie waren alle leer. 
Eärdaliene fand Bagala und Balufin vor der Zelle mit den Elben.
&#8222;Aliasan ist nirgends.", sagte sie verzweifelt.
Bagala hob ihren Kopf. In ihrer Schnauze hatte sie einen Schlüsselbund. Sie deutete damit auf die 
Zelle mit den Elben.
&#8222;Du hast recht.", nickte Eärdaliene der Pantherin zu, &#8222;Vielleicht wissen sie etwas."
Eärdaliene nahm den Schlüsselbund aus dem Maul der Pantherin und suchte den richtigen Schlüssel 
für die Zellentür. 
&#8222;Ah, der hier!", sagte Eärdaliene, als sich der richtige Schlüssel knirschend im Schloss umdrehte.
Sie wollte gerade die Zelle betreten, als Balufin sich vor sie stellte.
&#8222;Gut, dann du zuerst.", gab sie dem Bären zu verstehen.
Balufin und Bagala betraten die Zelle. Eärdaliene konnte erschreckte Stimmen hören.
&#8218;Das reicht.', dachte sie, &#8218;Sie müssen sich ja nun zu Tode erschreckt haben.'
Eärdaliene betrat die Zelle. Die Elben hatten sich eng in eine Ecke der Zelle gedrängt. Eärdaliene 
deutet Balufin und Bagala an, sich in die entgegen gesetzte Ecke zurückzuziehen. Sie ging langsam 
auf die Elben zu. Einer der Elben sagte etwas und nahm vor der Gruppe Stellung.
&#8222;Ich verstehe sie nicht.", sagte Eärdaliene zu Balufin und Bagala.
Eärdaliene blieb stehen. Sie wollte den Elb nicht weiter provozieren. Langsam nahm sie die Kapuze 
ihrer Robe ab. Die Elben gaben einen erstaunten Aufschrei von sich. Selbst das flackernde Fackellicht, 
das durch die Türe fiel, ließ das noble und feine Elbengesicht Eärdalienes wie im hellsten 
Sonnenschein Ardas erstrahlen. Sie hob beruhigend die Hände.
&#8222;Wir tun euch nichts.", sagte sie, &#8222;Wir befreien euch."
Die Elben schauten sie fragend an. In der Ecke erhob sich ein Elb. Obwohl es in den spärlichen Licht 
und der langsamen Alterung der Elben unmöglich zu sagen war, schien er der älteste Elb in dieser 
Zelle zu sein. Die anderen machten im respektvoll Platz, als er sich Eärdaliene näherte. Er musterte 
Eärdaliene von oben bis unten.
&#8222;&#8230; Quendi &#8230;?", fragte er ungläubig.

Eärdaliene nickte. Sie erkannte nur die alte Bezeichnung für alle Elben. Was ihr der Elb noch zu sagen 
hatte, das verstand sie nicht. Sie wünschte sich nun Aliasan sehnsüchtig an ihre Seite. Vermutlich 
würde er sich mit diesen Elben besser verständigen können, als sie. Mithrandir hatte ihn damals viele 
Sprachen gleichzeitig gelehrt.  
&#8218;Aliasan.' dachte sie niedergeschlagen.
Sie wandte sich Balufin und Bagala zu, die immer noch in ihrer Ecke warteten.
&#8222;Ich verstehe sie nicht.", erklärte sie den Beiden, &#8222;Ihre Sprache ist komplett anders. Aber ich muss 
wissen, ob sie Aliasan gesehen haben. Ich werde etwas versuchen."
Der alte Elb verfolgte ihre Unterredung mit den Tieren intensiv. Er war sichtlich erstaunt, als 
Eärdaliene plötzlich zu singen begann. Sie schloss die Augen. Sie versuchte mit ihrer Melodie Aliasan 
zu beschreiben. Die endlose Liebe einer Elbe durchflutete den Raum. Aliasan erschien vor ihren 
Augen. Sie musste zugeben, dass er etwas größer und stattlicher war, als er in Wirklichkeit war, aber 
es war ja auch ihre von Liebe zum ihm erfüllte Vorstellung des Hochelfenmagiers, die ihr Lied besang. 
Sie öffnete wieder die Augen. Die Elben sahen alle staunend zu ihr.
&#8222;Habt ihr ihn gesehen?", fragte sie die Elben, &#8222;Aliasan?"
Die Elben sahen sie noch verwunderter an. 
&#8222;Ach, sie verstehen mich nicht.", schluchzte Eärdaliene verzweifelt und ging zu Balufin und Bagala, 
&#8222;Es ist hoffnungslos. Aliasan ist irgendwo anders. Wir haben ihn verloren."
Sie warf sich in das Fell Balufins und begann zu weinen. Bagala schnurrte, als wenn sie Eärdaliene 
beruhigen wollte. Eärdaliene spürte wie irgendetwas an ihrer Robe zupfte. Sie drehte sich um. Der 
alte Elb stand vor ihr. 
&#8222;Wer &#8230; bist &#8230; du?", sagte er langsam mit jedem einzelnen Wort ringend.
&#8222;Ich heiße Eärdaliene.", sagte die Elbe langsam, &#8222;Meine Heimat ist fern."
&#8222;Man nennt mich Landorian.", baute der Elb seinen Satz mühsam zusammen, &#8222;Du sprichst sehr altes 
Quenya. Meine Erinnerung daran kommt nur sehr langsam wieder."
&#8222;Sag mir, Landorian.", fragte Eärdaliene den Elb, &#8222;Habt ihr den gesehen, den ich euch vor Augen 
führte?"
&#8222;Ich habe so etwas noch nie erlebt.", schüttelte Landorian den Kopf als er sich an das Bild Aliasans in 
seinen Kopf erinnerte, &#8222;Was bist du?"
&#8222;Ich bin nur eine einsame Teleri und weit weit weg von zu Hause.", sagte Eärdaliene mit einem 
Seufzen.
&#8222;Teleri?", stutzte Landorian, &#8222;Dann sind wir vom selben Volk."
&#8222;Aber dein Name ist kein Teleriname.", schaute Eärdaliene den Elben fragend an.
&#8222;Nein, Landorian ist der Name, den ich von den Elben hier bekam.", erklärte er, &#8222;Aber das ist einerlei. 
Trotzdem verwundern mich deine Fähigkeit und deine beiden Begleiter."
&#8222;Ich denke wir haben keine Zeit für lange Erklärungen.", wiegelte Eärdaliene ab, &#8222;Ich muss Aliasan 
finden."
&#8222;Ist das derjenige aus der Illusion?", wollte Landorian wissen.
&#8222;Ja, das ist er.", sagte Eärdaliene bestätigend, &#8222;Und es ist sehr wichtig, dass ich ihn finde."
Landorian ließ den Kopf hängen und seufzte.
&#8222;Bei den Valar, leider weis ich wo er ist.", sagte er.
&#8222;Wo ist er?", fragte Eärdaliene ungeduldig.
&#8222;Er wurde zum Häuptling der Siedlung gebracht.", erwiderte Landorian. 
&#8222;Dann muss sich dahin.", sagte Eärdaliene entschlossen.
&#8222;Seine Burg ist ganz oben auf dem Wohnberg.", sagte Landorian kopfschüttelnd, &#8222;Wie willst du da 
hin gelangen?"
Eärdaliene sah Balufin und Bagala an. Die beiden nickten ihr langsam zu.
&#8222;Es gibt eine Möglichkeit.", sah sie den Elb überzeugend an, &#8222;Wirst du und die Anderen mir helfen?"
&#8222;Ich&#8230;", begann der Elb, aber als er Eärdaliene ernsten Blick sah, fuhr er fort, &#8222;Ich werde die Anderen 
fragen."
Er drehte sich um und begann mit den übrigen Elben zu reden.
&#8222;Ja, wir helfen dir.", sagte er nach der Unterredung zu Eärdaliene, &#8222;Es ist besser durch Kampf in die 
Hallen von Mandos zu kommen, als in der Sklaverei elendig zu Grunde zu gehen."
&#8222;Sehr gut.", nickte Eärdaliene zufrieden, &#8222;Lasst uns aufbrechen."

Die Elben verließen zögerlich die Zelle. 
&#8222;Sie sollen die toten Wachen suchen, und ihnen die Waffen abnehmen.", sagte Eärdaliene zu 
Landorian.
Der Elb gab der Gruppe einige Befehle. Die ausgeschickten Elben kamen kurze Zeit später wieder mit 
den Piken und Schwertern der Wachen zurück.
&#8222;Nun kommt der schwierigste Teil.", seufzte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Wir müssen durch das Tor auf den 
Marktplatz. Ich fürchte man hat unseren Eintritt in die Siedlung außerhalb der Sklaverei leider noch 
nicht vergessen. Es wundert mich sowieso, dass hier noch niemand gesucht hat."
&#8222;Da hattest du vermutlich Glück.", erklärte Landorian, &#8222;Der Sklavenmarkt war erst vor Kurzen, und 
außer uns Acht, die wir erst nach dem Markt kamen, war hier niemand mehr gefangen. Außerdem 
gilt das Tor zur Sklaverei als tabu und unüberwindbar. Ich frage mich wie&#8230;"
&#8222;Später, Landorian, später erkläre ich dir alles.", lächelte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Nun gut, nun gut.", gab der Elb auf, &#8222;Da fällt mir etwas ein."
&#8222;Was denn?", horchte Eärdaliene auf.
&#8222;Wir haben die Wachen intensiv beobachtet, da wir noch bis vor Kurzen an eine Flucht dachten.", 
erklärte Landorian, &#8222;Keine Wache durchschreitet das Tor. Es ist wie gesagt ein Tabu. Die Sklaven 
werden vom Markplatz herein gescheucht und hier drinnen von den Wachen empfangen. Auch die 
Käufer betreten die Sklaverei nicht durch das Tor. Es muss also noch einen anderen Zugang geben. 
Wir müssen ihn finden."
&#8222;Ich habe die Arkaden abgesucht.", schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, &#8222;Außer den Zellen und dem Tor 
gibt es hier keine weiteren Türen und Wege."
&#8222;Trotzdem, die Wachen wechselten regelmäßig.", sagte Landorian und schaute zum Himmel, 
&#8222;Eigentlich müsste bald die Mitternachtswachablösung stattfinden."
&#8222;Wachablösung?", drehte sich Eärdaliene erschrocken dem Elb zu, &#8222;Daran habe ich gar nicht 
gedacht."
&#8222;Ja, bald.", sagte Landorian, &#8222;Dann werden wir ja sehen, wie die Wachen hier rein kommen."
&#8222;Wir brauchen einen Plan.", sagte Eärdaliene nachdenklich.
Bagala kam an ihre Seite, und zupfte mit ihrer Tatze an Eärdalienes Robe. Die Elbe sah die Katze an. 
Mit einer Tatze deutete diese nach oben.
&#8222;Ja, ich versteh. Das ist es.", sagte Eärdaliene zu der Pantherin.
&#8222;Du kannst die Tiere verstehen?", sagte Landorian verblüfft.
&#8222;Nein, sie verstehen eher mich.", lachte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Landorian, die Lösung unseres Problem liegt 
oben. Die Bewohner dieser Stadt benutzen Planken und Leitern um sich auf ihrem Wohnberg zu 
bewegen. Daher scheint es mir nur allzu wahrscheinlich, dass auch die Wachen und Käufer so in den 
Hof hier gelangen."
&#8222;Das wäre möglich.", stimmte Landorian langsam nickend zu, &#8222;Nun, trotzdem wissen wir nichts über 
das Wie."
&#8222;Das stimmt.", dachte Eärdaliene nach, &#8222;Aber ich denke ich habe einen Plan. Lass die toten Wachen in 
eure Zelle bringen. Danach sollen vier von euch wie die Wachen hier unter den Arkaden 
patroullieren. Der Rest von euch bleibt ebenfalls in der Zelle. Meine Begleiter und ich werden uns so 
gut es geht in den Schatten verstecken."
&#8222;Ich erkenne die Absichten deines Plans.", sagte Landorian nicht ganz überzeugt, &#8222;Aber es wird 
schwierig werden die Anderen davon zu überzeugen. Ich werde es versuchen."
&#8222;Es ist nicht mein erster Kampf, Landorian.", sagte Eärdaliene finster.
Der Elb nickte stumm und wandte sich den anderen zu, die etwas abseits von ihnen standen. Er redete 
ruhig mit ihnen. Dennoch entstand nach seinen Ausführungen eine lebhafte Diskussion unter den 
Elben. Eärdaliene verstand sie nicht. Sie hatte aber den Eindruck, dass Landorian sie langsam aber 
sicher überzeugen konnte. Er kam zu ihr zurück.
&#8222;Gut, versuchen wir es.", sagte er kurz.
Die Elben begannen die toten Wachen in die Zellen zu tragen. Die vier Ersatzwachen versuchten, so 
gut es geht, die Rüstung und Helme der Wachen anzulegen. Sie begannen die Arkaden auf und ab zu 
patroullieren. 
&#8222;Lasst uns hoffen, dass es klappt.", sagte Eärdaliene zu Landorian, als sie die Zellentür hinter ihm 
schloß.


----------



## Gilmenel (14. Februar 2010)

58.	Dächer

Aliasan hockte in einem Käfig. Er fühlte sich noch benommen von dem Betäubungspfeil. An Viel 
konnte er sich nicht erinnern. Wie ein erlegtes Tier an einer Stange hängend, hatten ihn die 
Sklavenjäger der Haradrim in ihre Stadt gebracht. Als sie dort ankamen, konnte er, nachdem das 
Gegengift zu wirken begonnen hat, gerade einmal so mühsam wieder gehen. Er würde den 
Sklavenjägern die Schläge mit ihren Piken nicht vergessen, mit denen sie ihn durch ein Tor trieben. 
Auf der anderen Seite des Tors wurde er von anderen Haradrim gepackt und ihn einen Käfig 
gesperrt. 
Immer wieder versuchte er seine Fesseln zu lockern, aber seine Hände kamen nicht frei. Er versuchte 
sie auch an Kanten des Käfigs durchzuscheuern, aber die Wache, die ihn bewachte, versetzte ihn 
immer sofort einen Hieb mit dem Schaft ihrer Pike. Er musste wohl einen anderen Zeitpunkt für seine 
Fluchtpläne finden. Momentan war er sich auch noch nicht im Klaren darüber, wie sie überhaupt 
aussehen könnten. Ohne seine Hände war die Wirkung seiner Magie sehr beschränkt. Er musste 
ausharren.
Aliasan nutzte die Zeit um seine Umgebung zu untersuchen. Der Hof war voll mit Käfigen wie seiner. 
Doch diese waren leer. Außer der Wache neben seinem Käfig schienen nur noch eine Handvoll 
Wachen in den Innenhof und seinen Arkaden zu sein. Über dem Dach der linken Arkade konnte er 
den Wohnhügel emporsteigen sehen, den er bereits vor dem Tor gesehen hatte. Einige Haradrim 
stiegen eine Planke zu dem Dach über der Arkade herunter. Eine Leiter wurde in den Hof gesenkt. 
Die Haradrim kletterten sie herunter. Aliasan erschienen sie von gehobener Stellung. Ihre Kleidung 
war weniger barbarisch als die Lendenschürze der Sklavenjäger. Sie schien nicht für den Kampf 
gemacht worden zu sein wie die Rüstungen der Wachen. Es musste sich um eine Art von Gelehrten 
oder Herrschern handeln. Sie näherten sich vorsichtig dem Käfig Aliasans.
&#8218;Schade ich verstehe sie nicht.', dachte Aliasan, &#8218;An diese Sprache hat Mithrandir nicht gedacht.'
Die Haradrim unterhielten sich in harschen und eckigen Tönen. Die Sprache klang in Aliasans Ohren 
sehr hart. Er musterte die Neuankömmlinge. Ihre Kleidung und vor allem ihr Schmuck überzeugten 
Aliasan davon, dass es sich um Angehörige der herrschenden Schicht handeln musste. Ihre Blicke 
untersuchten Aliasan von allen Seiten. Heftig gestikulierend besprachen sie wohl ihre Ergebnisse. 
Einer von ihnen sagte etwas zu der Wache. Diese drehte sich um und schloss den Käfig Aliasans auf. 
Mit ihrer Pike machte sie klar, dass Aliasan den Käfig verlassen sollte. 
Aliasan kroch aus dem Käfig. Er stand langsam auf und versuchte, so gut es seine Fesseln zuließen 
Würde und Respekt auszustrahlen. Seine blauen Augen leuchten den Haradrim zornig entgegen. 
Diese schienen sich nicht sicher genug zu fühlen, und wichen einige Schritte zurück.
&#8218;Der alte Aliasan hat es immer noch drauf.', grinste er innerlich, &#8218;Ich bin mit Horuscal fertig geworden. 
Das hier stellt nur eine kleine Unannehmlichkeit dar.'
Die Haradrim diskutierten erneut heftig. Einer winkte der Wache. Aliasan spürte einen kurzen Schlag 
auf seinen Kopf, bevor Dunkelheit ihn umgab.
Er erwachte wieder in einem Käfig eingesperrt. In seinem Kopf pochte es noch von dem Schlag der 
Wache.
&#8218;Lang war ich wohl nicht bewusstlos.', dachte er daher.
Er schaute sich um. Sein Käfig stand in einer Halle. Sie war in der einfachen Lehmbauweise errichtet, 
die er bereits vorher im Arkadenhof gesehen hat. Grob behauene Baumstämme gaben dem Ganzen 
ein sehr rustikales Flair. Am von seinem Käfig entfernten Ende war ein kleines Podest aus 
verschiedenen Knochen und sonstigen Allerlei erbaut. Ein einfacher, aber massiver Holzthron stand 
darauf. Der Haradrim darauf hatte eine Rüstung an, die ebenfalls von allerlei Krimskram geschmückt 
wurde. Aliasan musste beim Anblick des Helms der Rüstung lachen. Es waren eindeutig zu viele 
Tierhörner und Geweihe darauf angebracht. Sein Träger unterhielt sich angeregt mit den vor ihm 
knienden Haradrims. Aliasan erkannte seine Begutachter. 
&#8218;Das scheint ihr Häuptling zu sein.', dachte er.
Der Häuptling stieg von seinen Thron. Die Haradrims machten ihm respektvoll Platz. Er kam langsam 
auf Aliasan zu, und stellte sich breitbeinig vor den Käfig. Er sah Aliasan lange an, dann lachte er ein 
tiefes, kehliges Lachen. Es klang nach Hohn und Spot. Er rief seinen Beratern etwas zu. Diese nickten 
nur wortlos. Sie verließen die Halle. Der Häuptling schritt zurück zu seinem Thron. Er nahm eine 
Fleischkeule die neben dem Thron auf einer Platte lag, und begann laut schmatzend zu essen.

Eärdaliene musterte den als Haradrimwache verkleideten Elb, als er an ihr vorbeiging.
&#8218;Überzeugend ist das nicht.', dachte sie seufzend, &#8218;Aber es muss genügen. Das spärliche Licht sollte 
helfen.' 
Über ihr hörte sie auf einmal Schritte und ein Scharren. Etwas Schweres wurde auf dem Dach über ihr 
gezogen. Eine Leiter senkte sich in den Burghof. Vier Wachen kletterten an ihr herunter. Sie riefen 
irgendetwas. Sie schauten sich um. Die Elben schritten weiter die Arkaden ab. 
&#8218;Verdammt, sie erwarten scheinbar eine Antwort.', dachte Eärdaliene.
Die Wachen gingen auf die Elben zu. 
&#8218;Gut, sie trennen sich.', dachte Eärdaliene erleichtert.
Die Wachen riefen ihren vermeintlichen Kollegen noch einmal etwas zu. Die ausbleibende Antwort 
lies sie ihre Schwerter zücken. 
Der Haradrim ging auf den Elben zu, der in der Arkade die Wache mimte, in der Eärdaliene sich 
hinter einer der Arkadensäulen versteckt hatte. Er ging knapp an ihr vorbei. Er drehte sich noch kurz 
erstaunt zu Eärdaliene um, als er eine einlullende Melodie in seinem Ohr hörte.
&#8218;Der schläft.', lächelte Eärdaliene.
Sie wusste die drei anderen Wachen hätten weniger Glück. Ein kurzes Klirren aus der Arkade, die 
Balufin übernommen hatte, deute auf das überraschende Ende der Wache dort hin. Aus der Richtung 
von Bagala war nichts zu vernehmen. Doch plötzlich sprintete ein schwarzer Schatten über den Hof. 
Die Nummer drei war wohl auch tot. 
&#8218;Gut, die letzte Wache sollte auch erledigt sein.', dachte Eärdaliene gerade, als die Wache auf den Hof 
stürzte und etwas rief.
Balufin rannte aus seiner Arkade und stürzte sich auf sie. Die Wache verstummte. Eärdaliene lief 
besorgt auf dem Hof und sah sich um. Erleichtert sah sie keinerlei Reaktionen auf den Dächern der 
Arkaden.
&#8218;Bagala!', dachte Eärdaliene besorgt, und lief in die Arkade.
Die Pantherin lag am Boden. Balufin kam herangelaufen. Er betrachtet die Katze sorgenvoll. 
Eärdaliene untersuchte Bagala. Die Wache hatte es geschafft Bagala mit ihrem Pikenschaft zu 
betäuben. Balufin knurrte mitleidig.
&#8222;Nein, Balufin, sie ist nicht tot.", sagte Eärdaliene beruhigend zu dem Bären, &#8222;Aber ich denke sie wird 
große Kopfschmerzen haben."
Eärdaliene lief zu dem Elben der nahe am Boden lag.
&#8222;Er hat weniger Glück gehabt.", sagte die Elbe traurig und verschränkte kniend ihre Arme um den 
Toten zu ehren.
Ein schwaches Knurren war von Bagala zu hören. Die Pantherin erhob sich langsam wieder. 
&#8222;Kommt ihr beiden.", rief ihnen Eärdaliene zu, &#8222;Zu den Elben."
Sie fanden die Zellentür der Elben bereits wieder offen. Die drei übrigen Ersatzwachen waren zurück 
bei Landorian und dem Rest.
&#8222;Leider haben es nur drei geschafft.", berichtet Eärdaliene Landorian, &#8222;Euer vierter Kamerad liegt 
dort drüben. Er ist auf der Reise in die Hallen Mandos."
Landorian lies den Kopf hängen. Er zog sich in eine Ecke zurück. Er setzte sich und schlug die Hände 
vor das Gesicht. Die anderen Elben hatten ihren toten Kameraden bereits in die Zelle gebracht. Sie 
legten ihn sachte vor Landorian ab. Er nahm ihn in seinen Schoß und streichelte sein Gesicht.
&#8222;Er war einer meiner Söhne.", sagte er unter Tränen, &#8222;Ausgerechnet der Jüngste."
Ein weiterer Elb setzte sich zu Landorian. Er flüsterte ihm etwas ins Ohr. Landorian sagte einige 
Worte zu ihm.
&#8222;Die hier ist mein ältester Sohn.", sagte Landorian und deutet auf den Flüsterer, &#8222;Er verlangt Rache."
&#8222;An wem will er sich rächen?", fragte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Die Wache, die seinen Bruder erschlug, ist 
ebenfalls tot."
&#8222;An dir.", sagte Landorian trocken.
&#8222;Mir?", sagte Eärdaliene erschrocken und wich von den beiden zurück.
&#8222;Ja, denn dein Plan hat ihn uns geraubt.", erklärte Landorian, &#8222;Er sagt, dass erst als du kamst der 
Ärger begann. In der Sklaverei hätten wir schon überlebt, oder eine bessere Fluchtmöglichkeit 
gefunden. Aber ich sagte ihnen vorhin, dass noch kein Elb lange die Sklaverei ertragen hätte. Ich habe 
ihn noch einmal daran erinnert. Er ist fürs Erste besänftigt. Trotzdem wäre ich an deiner Stelle in 
seiner Gegenwart in Zukunft vorsichtig."
Eärdaliene nickte nur stumm und verließ die Zelle. Sie suchte die schlafende Wache, um sie zu fesseln 
und zu knebeln. Balufin zerrte die Wache in die Zelle der Elben.

Die Holme der Leiter waren zwei dicke Baumstämme. Ihre Sprossen bildeten mit Lederriemen 
angebundene Äste. Sie waren von vielen Schuhen blank poliert. Eärdaliene besah sie mit Skepsis. 
Vorsichtig stieg sie die Leiter hinauf. Landorian folgte ihr. Es hatte ihm noch mehr Überredung 
gekostet, die restlichen Elben zum Weitermachen zu bewegen, aber nun würde sie wohl, wenn sie 
blieben, der sichere Tod erwarten. Die vielen getöteten Wachen könnten sie nicht erklären. Eärdaliene 
kletterte auf das Dach. Bagala erwartete sie bereits dort. Nachdem Balufin als Letzter mit einem 
missmutigen Knurren die Leiter heraufgekommen war, begannen die Elben die Leiter auf das Dach zu 
ziehen.
&#8222;Ab jetzt müssen wir immer nach oben.", erklärte Landorian.
Verschiedene Planken und Leitern führten vom Dach der Sklaverei zu den angrenzenden Dächern 
nach oben oder nach unten auf den Marktplatz. Die Wände der Lehmhäuser hatten keine ersichtlichen 
Fenster nach außen. 
&#8222;Versuchen wir die dort.", sagte Eärdaliene und deutete auf eine Leiter, die wie die aussah, welche sie 
gerade eingeholt hatten.
Bagala kletterte wieder voraus. Am oberen Ende der Leiter blieb sie stehen und duckte sich.
&#8222;Bagala, was ist?", flüsterte Eärdaliene.
Die Pantherin drehte sich zu ihr um und fletschte die Zähne. Eärdaliene stieg vorsichtig zu ihr hinauf 
uns spähte über die Mauer. Vor ihr lag ein Hof ähnlich wie der, den Sie gerade verlassen hatten. Um 
einen Innenhof waren verschiedene Räume angebracht. 
&#8222;So viele Wachen.", flüsterte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Es ist scheinbar ihre Kaserne." 
Geräuschlos stiegen die Elbe und die Pantherin wieder die Leiter herunter.
&#8222;Das ist der falsche Weg.", sagte Eärdaliene zu Landorian, &#8222;Wir müssen einen anderen versuchen."
&#8222;Wir haben uns die verschiedenen Wege einmal angeschaut.", begann Landorian, &#8222;Es gibt Planken 
und Leitern. Die Planken scheinen massiver und auch häufiger benutzt zu werden als die Leitern. Ich 
denke sie stellen die Hauptwege dar."
Eärdaliene betrachtete die Planken. Sie waren aus dicken Holzbrettern. Auf der Oberseite waren 
Querlatten angebracht, die als Tritthilfen dienten.
&#8222;Du hast Recht.", nickte Eärdaliene dem Elb zu, &#8222;Sie führen auch nicht auf die Dächer, sondern auf 
Nischen und Terrassen zwischen den Häusern. Gut dann nehmen wir die da vorne gleich."
Die Planke führte zu einer Terrasse, die um ein Haus herumführte.
&#8218;Hoffentlich schaut niemand hier rauf.', dachte Eärdaliene mit Sorge an die Wachen, die den 
Markplatz abgesucht hatten. Aber es war nun schon einige Zeit her, und sie hoffte, dass sie 
mittlerweile die Suche nach dem potentiellen Eindringling aufgegeben hätten.
Sie schlichen dicht gedrängt an der Hauswand über die Terrasse. Am anderen Ende erwartete sie 
wieder eine Planke, die dieses mal in eine Nische zwischen zwei Häusern führte, bevor eine weitere 
Planke weiter nach oben führte.
&#8222;Die Haradrim scheinen nicht sehr nachtaktiv zu sein.", flüsterte Eärdaliene zu Landorian.
&#8222;Ja, das ist wohl unser Glück.", antwortete er.
Planke um Planke stieg der Trupp nach oben. Der Wohnhügel verjüngte sich nach oben. Sie kamen 
auf der letzten Terrasse vor der Burg an. Sie umgab das quadratische Plateau, auf dem sich die 
Gebäude der Burg befanden, auf allen vier Seiten. Auf ihrer Seite sahen sie keine Planke die auf das 
Plateau führte. Sie gingen weiter zu einer der Kanten. Eärdaliene schaute vorsichtig um die Ecke. In 
der Mitte dieser Seite war eine Planke. Zwei Wachen standen davor.
&#8222;Verdammt!", flüsterte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Wachen!"
Bagala riskierte auch einen Blick auf die Situation. Sie knurrte Balufin kurz etwas zu, bevor sie den 
Weg wieder zurücknahm. Balufin stellte sich an das Eck. 
&#8222;Balufin, was habt ihr vor?", erkundigte sich Eärdaliene.
Der Bär sah sie an und schüttelte den Kopf.
&#8222;Nun gut, ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ihr tut.", nickte Eärdaliene.
Balufin stürmte um die Ecke. Die Wachen riefen etwas.
&#8222;Schnell mir nach!", rief Eärdaliene den Elben zu.
Sie liefen alle auf die Planke zu. Balufin hatte die Wache bereits niedergestreckt. Bagala, die einmal 
um das gesamte Burgplateau geschlichen war, hatte die andere Wache getötet. Die Beiden waren 
bereits die Planke hinaufgestürmt. Eärdaliene konnte Kampflärm hören.
&#8222;Balufin! Bagala!", schrie sie entsetzt und rannte die Planke nach oben.
Landorian und die Elben folgten ihr.

Auf dem Plateau war ein heftiger Kampf entbrannt. Soldaten der Haradrim waren in Stellung 
gegangen. Sie schienen nur auf die Elben und ihre Begleiter gewartet zu haben. 
&#8222;Ein Falle!", rief Eärdaliene allen zu, &#8222;Schnell wieder nach unten."
Sie drehte sich um. Die Planke war weg. Auf der Terrasse um das Plateau hatten nun auch Soldaten 
Stellung genommen. 
&#8222;Wir sind verloren!", jammerte Landorian.
&#8222;Nein!", schrie Eärdaliene wütend und begann ein Lied singen.
Abermals breitet sich schläfrige Dunkelheit um sie aus. Eärdaliene brach aber ab, als sie sah, dass 
Freund und Feind davon betroffen waren. Sie entriss einem Elb sein Schwert und stürmte auf die 
Soldaten zu. 
Balufin und Bagala kämpften wie die Furien. Um sie herum lagen bereits viele getötete Soldaten. 
Plötzlich wichen die Soldaten zurück. Balufin und Bagala setzten ihnen nach, als ein wahrer 
Pfeilregen auf sie niederprasselte. Auf den Dächern der Gebäude des Plateaus hatten inzwischen 
Bogenschützen Stellung bezogen. Balufin und Bagala brachen unter den enormen Pfeilschauer 
zusammen.
&#8222;Balufin! Bagala!", schrie Eärdaliene und lief zu den beiden leblosen Körper.
Die Pfeilschützen hatten ihr Feuer eingestellt. Die Soldaten begannen die Elben und Eärdaliene 
einzukesseln. 
&#8222;Freunde!", rief Eärdaliene, als sie sich vor Balufin und Bagala auf den Boden schmiss.
Blut sickerte aus den tiefen Wunden, die die vielen Pfeile in die Körper der beiden Tiere gerissen 
hatten. Bagala schaute Eärdaliene noch kurz an, dann verlosch der Glanz in den Augen der Pantherin. 
Balufin hob Eärdaliene seine Schnauze entgegen und knurrte zufrieden. Es klang fast wie ein Lied. 
Sein Kopf sank leblos zu Boden.
Eärdaliene kniete vor den Beiden und kreuzte die Arme. Sie begann ein Trauerlied zu singen. Jeder 
Elb spürte ihre tiefe Trauer über den Verlust der beiden treuen Begleiter. Eärdaliene merkte es nicht 
wie starke Hände sie packten und fesselten. Sie lies sie einfach gewähren. Sie war am Ende ihrer Kraft.
Landorian und die anderen Elben hatten den Kampf nicht begonnen. Sie wurden nun von Soldaten in 
Richtung der großen Halle auf dem Plateau getrieben. Zwei weitere Soldaten schleppten Eärdaliene 
zwischen sich heran. Ein mit verschiedenen Skeletten geschmücktes Portal bot Zutritt zur Halle. Die 
Soldaten stießen ihre Gefangenen hindurch. 
&#8222;Eärdaliene!", schrie Aliasan aus seinem Käfig.
Die Elbe regte sich nicht. 
&#8222;Was habt ihr mit ihr getan, ihr Barbaren.", tobte Aliasan in seinem Käfig, &#8222;Wehe euch, wenn ich hier 
herauskomme."
Die Soldaten trieben die Elben weiter zum Thron in der Halle. 
&#8222;Nun reicht es mir!", rief Aliasan, &#8222;Ihr habt meine Kräfte durch meine Wut zu euch wieder entfacht." 
Ein kleiner blauer Funke entfuhr seinem Finger und setzte die Seile seiner Fesseln in Brand. Aliasan 
machte eine kurze Bewegung mit den Händen. Der Käfig zersplitterte in tausende von Teilen. 
&#8222;So nun zu euch!", verhöhnte er die Soldaten, die auf ihn zu liefen, aber plötzlich in ihrem Ansturm 
wie versteinert erstarrten.
&#8222;Aliasan, halte ein!", sagte eine sanfte Stimme in seinem Rücken.
Aliasan drehte sich um. Ein Elb und eine Elbin kamen langsam durch das Portal geschritten. Sie 
waren in prächtige lederne Jagdgewandung gekleidet, und trugen silberfarbene Bögen. Ein grüner 
Schein umgab sie. Aliasan betrachte die Beiden voll Staunen. Ihre Schönheit war perfekt. Aliasan 
dachte, dass er in Eärdaliene bereits Perfektion erblickt hätte, doch diese beiden Elben überstrahlten 
ihre Schönheit wie die Sonne den Mond. 

&#8222;Wer seit ihr?", fragte der Magier stotternd.
&#8222;Kennst du den alten Balufin nicht mehr, du Langweiler?", grinste ihn der Elb an.
&#8222;Ihr seit&#8230;?", begann Aliasan ungläubig.
&#8222;Ja, wir sind Balufin und Bagala.", sagte die Elbe, &#8222;Die Valar haben uns verziehen."
&#8222;Nun sind wir wieder Maiar.", ergänzte Balufin, &#8222;Und können heimkehren nach Valinor."
&#8222;Doch zuerst haben wir hier noch etwas zu erledigen.", nickte Bagala dem Hochelf zu, &#8222;Aliasan, dein 
Kommen hat in uns den schwachen Funken der Hoffnung auf Erlösung geweckt. Eine alte 
Prophezeiung sprach von einem, der nicht der unsere ist. Ihm sollten wir beistehen. Dann würde uns 
eventuell verziehen."
&#8222;Das stimmt, meine Liebe.", sagte Balufin, &#8222;Allerdings sagte niemand, dass wir dafür sterben müssen. 
Aber hat ja alles geklappt. Und Spaß hatten wir auch noch dabei."
&#8222;Ach, du alter Aufschneider.", murrte Bagala, &#8222;Mach nur so weiter, und wir &#8230;"
&#8222;Lass uns nicht streiten.", lächelte Balufin sie an, &#8222;Wie du sagtest haben wir hier noch etwas zu tun, 
bevor wir endlich wieder die ewigen Lande betreten dürfen."
Bagala schritt die erstarrten Soldaten ab. Erst jetzt fiel Aliasan auf, dass auch die Elben und selbst 
Eärdaliene erstarrt waren. Bagala berührte Eärdalienes Stirn mit einem Finger. Ein Lied, dass von 
Hunderten von Vögeln gesungen zu schein schien, erklang für einen kurzen Augenblick. Eärdaliene  
erwachte. Elegant befreite sie sich aus dem Griff der beiden Haradrimsoldaten, die sie in die Halle 
geschleppt hatten. Sie schaute Bagala fragend an.
&#8222;Du bist Bagala?", flüsterte sie fast ehrfürchtig.
&#8222;Ich sehe du erinnerst dich.", schmunzelte die Maiar, &#8222;Im Gegensatz zu deinem Geliebten erkennst du 
auch die wahre Natur der Geschöpfe Illuvatárs."
&#8222;Aliasan?", rief Eärdaliene besorgt, &#8222;Wo ist er?"
&#8222;Ich bin hier, Liebste.", rief Aliasan, der vom Ende der Halle auf sie zugelaufen kam.
&#8222;Ja, und ich auch.", grummelte Balufin, &#8222;Danke der Nachfrage."
Eärdaliene lief ihm entgegen und lies sich in seine ausgebreiteten Arme fallen. Aliasan drückte sie 
leidenschaftlich an sich und hob die zarte Elbe dabei hoch. 
&#8222;Endlich sind wir wieder zusammen.", sagte der Hochelf erleichtert, als er mit Eärdaliene in seinen 
Armen herumwirbelte.
&#8222;Ja, endlich.", hauchte Eärdaliene dem Hochelf ins Ohr.
Bagala und Balufin traten an die beiden Liebenden heran.
&#8222;Was ist mit ihnen passiert?", fragte Eärdaliene als sie die erstarrten Haradrim und Elben sah.
&#8222;Das genau zu erklären dürfte zu lange dauern.", sagte Balufin, &#8222;Du weist doch sicher um die Macht 
der Valar und Maiar, Matrone von Ulmos Hain?"
&#8222;Ja.", antwortete Eärdaliene verlegen, &#8222;Nur ist es lange her, dass die Maiar oder gar Valar in die 
Schicksale der Kinder Illuvatárs eingegriffen haben."
&#8222;Das tun wir auch jetzt nur sehr gering.", erklärte Bagala, &#8222;Allerdings wurde uns gestattet euch beide 
und die Elben hier zu retten. Doch Eile ist geboten, sonst werden die Lieder Ardas zu stark gestört."
Balufin war bereits zu den ersten der verbliebenen Elben gegangen. Er berührte ebenfalls mit dem 
Finger die Stirn des Elbs. Doch statt zu erwachen, schien der Elb hinter dem Maiar zu traumwandeln.
&#8222;Es ist besser sie bekommen nicht zuviel mit.", grinste er. 
Als er alle Elben von der Starre befreit hatte, kam er mit seinen Schlafwandlern wieder zurück zu 
Bagala, Aliasan und Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Sie werden sich an nichts erinnern.", erklärte er, &#8222;Für sie war eure Flucht auf irgendeine Weise 
erfolgreich. Sie werden nicht darüber nachdenken, wie es genau war. Denkt euch schon mal eine 
hübsche Geschichte ohne uns Maiar aus."
&#8222;Nun ist es aber an der Zeit Lebewohl zu sagen.", sagte Bagala.
&#8222;Ja, leider muss ich ihr Recht geben, obwohl ich noch das ein oder andere Lied gerne mit dir gesungen 
hätte.", lächelte Balufin Eärdaliene an, &#8222;Also macht euch bereit. Wir &#8230;"
&#8222;Halt wartet!", rief Aliasan plötzlich aufgeregt, &#8222;Dort!"
Er begann in Richtung des Throns des Häuptlings zu laufen.
&#8222;Aus meinem Käfig konnte ich nicht hinter den Thron sehen.", erklärte er mit einem Glänzen in den 
Augen, &#8222;Aber nun seht, was hier an dem Thron lehnt!"
Aliasan ergriff den Stab. Die Kristalle begannen rot zu leuchten.
&#8222;Sie müssen ihn am Strand gefunden haben.", schüttelte Eärdaliene ungläubig den Kopf. 
Aus dem Augenwinkel konnte sie sehen, wie Bagala und Balufin sich zunickten. Sie begannen auf 
Eärdaliene und Aliasan zuzugehen und sangen dabei ein Lied. Es klang nach Abschied. Jeder der 
Maiar reichte den beiden eine Hand. Ohne eine Frage ergriffen Eärdaliene und Aliasan die 
ausgestreckten Hände. Ein grüner Schimmer hüllte sie und die anderen Elben ein. Der Schimmer 
wurde so stark, dass Eärdaliene und Aliasan die Umgebung nicht mehr sahen. Nach einem kurzen 
Augenblick verblasste der Schimmer. 
Eärdaliene und Aliasan hörten den Wind ein letztes &#8222;Lebt wohl!" der beiden Maiar flüstern.


----------



## Gilmenel (14. Februar 2010)

59. Turm


Sie drehte den Kopf des toten Nachtelfs zu sich. Ihre blauen Augen funkelten dabei verächtlich. 
&#8222;Die geben wohl nie auf, Kromzak?", grummelte sie.
&#8222;Vermutlich nicht.", schüttelte der Ork, der neben ihr stand, den Kopf, &#8222;Sie meinen dies sei ihr Land."
&#8222;Ah, ihr Land! Natürlich.", sagte die Hochelfe düster, &#8222;Nur weil sie meine Vorfahren damals in das 
Exil getrieben haben. Naja, lass sie nur kommen."
Sie lies den Kopf fallen, und begann irr zu lachen.
&#8222;Manchmal machst du selbst mir Angst, Aliasane.", grinste der Ork sie an.
Die Hochelfe stand auf und drehte sich dem Ork zu. Ihre Augenbrauen zogen sich zusammen.
&#8222;Arrogant, hochnäsig und eigennützig sind diese Nachtelfen. Als es am Hyal um Kopf und Kragen 
ging, da war dein Volk gut genug um gegen den Feind zu kämpfen.", sagte sie, &#8222;Oder nimm die 
Tauren in alten Zeiten. Man nannte sie wertvolle Verbündete, aber später wendete sich das Blatt. 
Nein, ich sage dir, diese Nachtelfen sind keinen Deut besser als alle anderen Völker."
&#8222;Mag sein, dass du Recht hast.", nickte der Ork.
&#8222;Das habe ich immer.", sagte sie von sich selbst voll überzeugt, &#8222;Lass uns zum Turm zurückkehren. 
Hier haben nur noch die Geier etwas zu tun."
Die blonde Elfe führte ihren Trupp zurück in die Klippen an der Küste von Azshara. Das 
Küstengebirge fiel steil in die große See ab. Der schmale Pfad schlängelte sich dicht am Abgrund 
dieser enormen Steilküste entlang. Kein Heer könnte je diesen Pfad benutzen. An manchen Stellen 
war er so eng, dass ein Fehltritt den sicheren Sturz in den tödlichen Abgrund zur Folge gehabt hätte.  
Er führte durch Felsspalten und natürliche Höhlen. Am Ende einer der kürzeren Höhlen öffnete sich 
ein grüner Kessel vor ihnen. Umrahmt von senkrechten Felswänden auf drei Seiten und einer 
unbezwingbaren Steilküste auf der anderen stand der Turm. Er war eine der alten Ruinen des 
ehemaligen Nachtelfenreichs. An seiner Seite standen verschiedene grob gezimmerte Hütten und 
Zelte. Eine kleine Quelle an einer der Felswände speiste einen Bach, der sich durch die Hütten und am 
Turm vorbeischlängelte, bevor er in einen grandiosen Wasserfall ins Meer stürzte. Kromzak und der 
Trupp wandten sich den Hütten und Zelten zu. Aliasane ging alleine über die Brücke, die über den 
Bach direkt in den Turm führte.
&#8222;Kromzak!", rief sie dem Ork zu ohne sich umzudrehen, &#8222;Komm in einer Stunde zu mir in den 
Turm."
Ohne eine Bestätigung des Orks abzuwarten verschwand sie im Turm. Sie stieg die Treppen hinauf 
bis in seine Spitze. Das Gemach in der Turmspitze war karg eingerichtet. Viele ihrer Leute hätten sich 
darüber gewundert, wenn sie an den mächtigen Zaubersprüchen vorbeigekommen wären, die die 
Zugangstreppen schützten. Einzig Kromzak gestattete sie hin und wieder den Zutritt.
Der Raum schien zweigeteilt zu sein. Auf der einen Seite waren ein Bett, eine Kommode und ein 
Schrank. In der Mitte des runden Raums standen gegenüber dem Treppenzugang ein Tisch und vier 
Stühle. Jenseits des Tisches war die zweite Hälfte des Raums mit Büchern und einem Alchimielabor 
ausgefüllt. Aliasane nahm einen scheinbar unbedeutenden Stein vom Tisch des Labors und rieb ihn in 
ihren Händen. Der Raum schien sich trotz der Fenster, durch die die Sommersonne herein schien, zu 
verdunkeln. Aliasane schloss die Augen. Sie taumelte und fiel zu Boden.


&#8222;Was willst du?", flüsterte eine Stimme in ihrem Kopf.
&#8222;Die Nachtelfen hier werden langsam lästig.", antwortete Aliasane, &#8222;Es ist nur noch eine Frage der 
Zeit, bis sie unsere Zuflucht entdecken."
&#8222;Was hat das mich zu interessieren?", raunzte die Stimme sie an.     
Aliasanes Gedanken zuckten zusammen.
&#8222;Aber &#8230;", stammelte sie, &#8222;Vater, du bist doch an diesen Ort gebunden. Ich denke nicht, dass sie viel 
Verständnis für eine Geisterpräsenz hätten."
Die Stimme schien zu zögern. Aliasane kam die Zeit auf jeden Fall sehr lange vor.
&#8222;Hmm, ja das stimmt.", sagte die Stimme nachdenklich, &#8222;Aber es gibt Möglichkeiten."
&#8222;Welche den?", fragte Aliasane etwas ungläubig.
&#8222;Vernichte sie alle.", sagte die Stimme kühl.
 &#8222;Wie denn?", antwortete sie, nachdem sie die Ungeheuerlichkeit dieses Rates erst einmal in ihren 
Gedanken beiseite geschoben hatte.
&#8222;Ich habe dir all mein Wissen weitergegeben.", sagte die Stimme zornig, &#8222;Nun ist es an dir es zu 
nutzen."
&#8222;Die Handvoll Räuber und Schläger hier werden mir dazu kaum reichen.", überlegte sie.
&#8222;Nein, das werden sie natürlich nicht. Ich weis eh nicht, was in dich gefahren ist, dich mit einem 
solchen Lumpenpack abzugeben.", sagte die Stimme etwas gereizt, &#8222;Such dir andere, mächtigere und 
edlere Verbündete."
&#8222;Wen denn?", fragte sie die Stimme knapp.
Aliasane war es leid sich seine Vorwürfe über ihre Lebensweise anhören zu müssen. Schließlich hatte 
er sie alleine zurückgelassen. Und trotzdem hatte sie sich, als sie von seinem Tod erfuhr, mit Kromzak 
nach Tanaris begeben. Sie wusste von dem Seelenstein, den ihr Vater stets bei sich trug. Allerdings 
kamen sie zu spät um seinen Körper zu retten. Sie kehrte daher mit dem Stein zurück zum Turm in 
Azshara. Um die schwindenden magischen Energien des Steins zu stützen, band sie ihn für immer an 
die des Turmes. 
&#8222;Die Zeiten haben sich geändert.", begann die Stimme zu erklären, &#8222;Alte Wunden klaffen erneut auf. 
Nutze sie geschickt aus."
&#8222;Ich denke ich weis, was du meinst.", nickte Aliasane, &#8222;Ich glaube eine fähige Hexenmeisterin findet 
da schnell Anschluss."
&#8222;So gefällst du mir besser.", schien die Stimme zu grinsen, &#8222;Aber zeige ihnen nicht deine ganze 
Macht. Behalte dir stets einen Trumpf im Ärmel. Du wirst ihn beizeiten gut brauchen können."
Aliasane lachte im Gedanken laut auf.
&#8222;Du weist doch wessen Tochter ich bin.", sagte sie der Stimme, &#8222;Aber du sagtest vorhin es gibt 
Möglichkeiten. Was noch?"
Die Stimme schien sich wieder etwas Zeit für die Antwort zu nehmen.
&#8222;Mein Geist könnte reinkarniert werden.", sagte sie letztendlich.
&#8222;Das Thema hatten wir schon einmal.", schüttelte Aliasane im Gedanken heftig den Kopf, &#8222;Du 
würdest einen lebenden Verwandten dazu brauchen. Also mich. Doch dazu hast du mich zuviel 
gelehrt, Vater. Ich bin nicht bereit meine Persönlichkeit aufzugeben, um eine Mischung aus uns 
Beiden zu werden."
&#8222;Nun denn. &#8230;", begann die Stimme des Vaters.
&#8222;Wir müssen uns trennen.", sagte Aliasane plötzlich, &#8222;Kromzak ist am Eingang zum Turm."


Sie unterbrach die Gedankenverbindung zum Seelenstein ihres Vaters. Langsam kam ihr Bewusstsein 
zurück. Die Umgebung nahm wieder Formen an. Sie setzte sich auf. Sie stand auf und legte den Stein 
wieder auf den Labortisch.
&#8218;Die Nachelfen vernichten.', dachte sie skeptisch, &#8218;Das haben schon andere versucht, und sind 
gescheitert. Außerdem wozu brauche ich ihn noch? Er kann mir nichts mehr beibringen. Aber mit 
einem hat er Recht. Es wird Zeit für eine Veränderung.'
Sie hörte wie der Ork die Treppe heraufstapfte. Sie machte eine flüchtige Handbewegung. Der 
Schutzzauber vor ihrem Raum würde ihn nun durchlassen.
&#8222;Ah, Kromzak. Pünktlich wie kaum ein anderer Ork.", sagte sie ohne sich zu ihm umzudrehen.
&#8222;Nun, ich habe einfach nur keine Lust zu erfahren, was es bedeutet unpünktlich bei dir zu sein.", 
schnaubte der Ork.
&#8222;Sehr weise.", lächelte sie sadistisch als sie sich ihm zuwendete, &#8222;Nun, was haben wir für Beute 
gemacht?"
&#8222;Wenig.", grunzte Kromzak, &#8222;Diese Cenaristen legen einfach zu wenig Wert auf Besitztümer."
&#8222;Nunja, schade.", zuckte sie mit den Schultern, &#8222;Ich hoffe, die Leute haben aber doch das ein oder 
andere gebrauchen können."
&#8222;Ein bisschen Stoff da, eine alte Waffe dort.", sagte der Ork abschätzig.
&#8222;Das nächste Mal wird es wieder besser.", sagte sie dem Ork in dem Wissen, dass ihr die Leute hier 
solange problemlos folgten wie die Beute stimmte, obwohl sie noch andere weit zuverlässigere 
Möglichkeiten hätte ihren Gehorsam zu erzwingen, doch diese wollte sie nicht unbedingt einsetzen. 
Es war besser, dass sie es aus freien Willen taten.
&#8222;Gut.", nickte der Ork, &#8222;Etwas fettere Beute wäre wieder wünschenswert."
&#8222;Es wird so geschehen.", sagte sie streng, &#8222;Du kannst nun gehen."
Der Ork drehte sich um und wollte gerade die Treppe betreten, als er sich zu ihr umdrehte.
&#8222;Ach, hier ist noch etwas.", sagte er und zog einige Blätter Papier aus seinem schäbigen braunen 
Lederwams, &#8222;Wir haben sie in einer Holzschatulle gefunden."
Er hielt Aliasane die leicht zerfetzten Seiten hin.
&#8222;Was steht da drin?", fragte sie nebensächlich.
&#8222;Ich kann es ich nicht lesen.", erklärte der Ork, &#8222; Es ist nicht Orkisch."
Aliasane nahm ihm die Blätter gleichgültig ab.
&#8222;Ich werde es mir einmal ansehen.", sagte sie beiläufig, &#8222;Nun geh."
Der Ork grunzte noch kurz und stieg die Treppe hinunter. Aliasane schmiss die Blätter auf den Tisch 
in der Mitte des Raumes. Was immer es sein mochte, dachte sie, es muss warten. Sie widmete sich 
ihrem Alchimielabor. Einige Experimente mussten dringend zu Ende geführt werden.


Als sie am nächsten Morgen aus ihrem Bett aufstand, fiel ihr Blick auf die Blätter Papier, die ihr 
Kromzak gegeben hatte. Sie nahm sie und begann sie zu lesen.
&#8222;Was bei allen Dämonen!", rief sie. 
Sie setzte sich auf einen Stuhl und lies ihre Blicke hastig über die Seiten gleiten. Ihre Hände begannen 
zu zittern. 
&#8222;Das kann nicht wahr sein!", stammelte sie. 
Sie untersuchte die Blätter genau. Sie las den Text nochmals durch.
&#8222;Kromzak!", rief sie und winkte mit ihrer linken Hand ohne von den Seiten aufzusehen. 
Eine violette Kugel flog wie ein Blitz von ihrer Hand zum nächsten Fenster, und durch dieses 
hindurch. Kromzak erschien eingehüllt in einem violetten Schein neben ihr. Er schaute sich verdutzt 
um und zog sich eilig seine Hose hoch.
&#8222;Wo habt ihr diese Seiten gefunden?", fragte Aliasane eindringlich und hielt ihm diese unter die Nase.
&#8222;Öhm, ich war gerade beim Anziehen.", sagte der Ork trotz seiner imposanten Größe schüchtern.
&#8222;Das ist unwichtig.", sagte die Hexenmeisterin ungeduldig, &#8222;Denkst du ich habe noch nie einen 
nackten Ork gesehen? Die Seiten?"
&#8222;Nun, sie waren in einem Holzkästchen.", erklärte der noch immer verdutzte Orkkrieger.
&#8222;Das hast du schon gestern gesagt.", sagte Aliasane mit ihrer Geduld ringend, &#8222;War es bei der Beute 
von gestern?"
&#8222;Ja, es war im Beutel eines Elfs.", fuhr der Ork fort.
&#8222;Eines Elfs?", wiederholte Aliasane ungläubig, &#8222;Ganz sicher keiner Elfe?"
&#8222;Nein, ganz sicher nicht.", nickte der Ork heftig, &#8222;Den habe ich mit meinen eigenen Händen getötet. 
Da erinnere ich mich noch deutlich dran. Außerdem waren es sowieso nur Männer. Was ist daran so 
aufregend?  Es ist doch nur Papier."
&#8222;Ja, es ist nur eine Geschichte.", sagte Aliasane leise, &#8222;Aber sie ist unglaublich. Sie &#8230; "
Sie hielt kurz inne, und dachte nach.
&#8222; &#8230; ist auf Thalassisch geschrieben.", fuhr sie fort, ohne das der Ork gemerkt hätte, dass sie etwas 
ganz Anderes sagen wollte.
&#8222;Na und?", zuckte der Ork mit seinen Schultern.
&#8222;Diese Blätter sind eine Besonderheit.", sagte sie dem Ork, &#8222;Kein Nachtelf würde eine Geschichte auf 
Thalassisch bei sich führen. Sie sprechen die Sprache nicht, und würden sie niemals erlernen, aber das 
ist Geschichte. Bring mir das Kästchen."
Sie machte eine erneute Handbewegung, und der Ork war wieder in violetten Schimmer eingehüllt 
bevor er verschwand. Aliasane las die Seiten nochmals durch. Sie legte sie nebeneinander auf den 
Tisch. Es gab keinen Zweifel. Es war reinstes Thalassisch. Nur ein geborner Hochelf konnte so sicher 
in dieser Sprache und vor allen in der komplizierten Schrift schreiben. Sie lehnte sich zurück und 
begann zu überlegen. 


Ein Schrei schreckte sie hoch.
&#8222;Entschuldige, Kromzak.", sagte sie im Gedanken, und machte eine kurze Handbewegung Richtung 
Treppe, &#8222;Nun kannst du rauf kommen."
Der Ork hielt sich seinen linken Arm als er den Raum betrat.
&#8222;Nicht nett von dir.", grummelte er.
&#8222;Schon gut.", beruhigte sie ihn, &#8222;Das heilt schon wieder. Du wusstest ja wie du reagieren musst."
&#8222;Hier das Kästchen.", sagte Kormzak.
Er reichte der Hochelfe ein kleines Holzkästchen. Es war reich verziert mit allerlei Symbolen. Die 
Schnitzereien stellten hauptsächlich Tiere und Pflanzen dar. Eine fein ziselierte Triade faszinierte sie.
&#8222;Das ist ein wahres Meisterwerk.", sagte Aliasane beeindruckt.
Sie öffnete es. Die Innenseite war mit Blattornamentintarsien geschmückt.  
&#8222;Ich behalte es.", sagte sie zu dem Ork.
Sorgfältig legte sie die Seiten in das Kästchen. 
&#8222;Waren die Blätter der ganze Inhalt?", fragte sie den Ork mit funkelnden Augen.
&#8222;Ja, nichts weiter. Nur Papier.", zuckte er unter ihren hypnotischen Blick zusammen.
&#8222;Gut, ich denke ich kann dir glauben, alter Freund.", sagte sie und wandte ihren Blick von ihm ab.
&#8222;Was ist daran so wichtig?", schüttelte der Ork den Kopf.
Aliasane stellte das Kästchen behutsam auf den Tisch. Sie ging zu einem der am Boden liegenden 
Folianten, und blätterte einige Zeit darin. Kromzak machte einen verlegenen Räusper.
&#8222;Was?", fuhr sie herum, &#8222;Ach Kromzak, du bist noch da."
&#8222;Ja, ist es wertvoll?", wollte der Ork wissen. Seine Augen funkelten vor Habgier.
 &#8222;Ja, das ist es.", Aliasane lächelte ihn teuflisch an, &#8222;Aber nicht für dich. Nur ich kenne den wahren 
Wert."
Sie drehte sich wieder um und widmete sich erneut dem Folianten. Der Ork wollte das Kästchen 
aufheben.
&#8222;An deiner Stelle würde ich das lassen.", sagte sie scharf ohne sich umzudrehen.
Die Hand des Orks zog sich blitzartig zurück. Er wusste was die Hexenmeisterin vermochte.
&#8222;Das Kästchen ist nun verflucht.", erklärte sie nebensächlich, &#8222;Nur ich kann es jetzt öffnen."
&#8222;Ah gut.", raunte der Ork.
Sie drehte sich Kromzak zu. Den Folianten legte sie neben das Kästchen.
&#8222;Kromzak, ich kenne den Wert.", sagte sie nun schmeichelnd, &#8222;Ich weis wo der Schatz ist. Ich kann 
uns zu ihm führen."
&#8222;Ein Schatz?", sagte der Ork und griff sich grübelnd an das Kinn.
&#8222;Ja, die Geschichte beinhaltet einen Schatz.", säuselte die Hexenmeisterin, &#8222;Es ist ein einmaliger 
Schatz von unermesslichen Wert."
&#8222;Schatz&#8230;", sagte der Ork wie in Trance, &#8222;Wir müssen ihn suchen."
&#8222;Ja, das werden wir.", flüsterte die Elfe, &#8222;Wir beide. Wir sagen den Leuten Nichts."
&#8222;Sie werden aber fragen.", sagte der Ork.
&#8222;Nun, die letzten Raubzüge brachten schlechte Beute.", sagte sie listig, &#8222;Deshalb werden wir Astranar 
überfallen."
&#8222;Das ist sehr weit und gefährlich.", sagte der Ork nachdenklich.
&#8222;Ja, aber der Schatz ist dort in der Nähe.", hauchte sie ihm bedöhrend ins Ohr.
Kromzak nickte ganz langsam mit dem Kopf. Aliasane fuhr herum und schaute zum Fenster hinaus.
&#8222;Versammle die Meute!", rief sie ihm zu, &#8222;Wir brechen auf!"
Kromzak verbeugte sich knapp und lief die Treppe eilig runter. Aliasane ging zum Labortisch und 
nahm den Stein.


&#8222;Warum hast du mir nie davon erzählt?", tobten ihre Gedanken.
&#8222;Es war nicht wichtig.", sagte die Stimme des Vaters kleinlaut.
&#8222;Nicht wichtig?", Aliasanes Wut kannte nun keine Grenzen, &#8222;Du alter &#8230;"
&#8222;Schau, es war vor der Zeit mit deiner Mutter hier in Azshara.", versuchte sich die Stimme zu 
rechtfertigen. 
&#8222;Das ist kein Grund mir so etwas zu verheimlichen.", sagte Aliasane vorwurfsvoll, &#8222;Wer weis, was du 
mir noch verheimlicht hast."
&#8222;Sonst nichts.", rechtfertigte sich die Stimme in ihrem Kopf, &#8222;Du kennst wirklich all mein Wissen und 
alle meine Geheimnisse. Doch das war etwas, das ich vergessen wollte. Der Schmerz und der 
Wahnsinn waren zu viel für mich damals. Die ewigen Vorwürfe und ständigen Fragen konnte ich 
nicht mehr ertragen. Deshalb bin ich gegangen. Erst deine Mutter mit ihrer Einfachheit gab mir 
wieder neuen Mut. Kannst du das verstehen?"
&#8222;Wenn ich nicht gerade so wütend wäre, ja.", stimmte sie der Geisterstimme ihres Vaters zu, 
&#8222;Trotzdem ist es wichtig. Ich mache mich auf die Suche danach."
&#8222;Ich kann dich nicht daran hindern.", sagte die Stimme, &#8222;Sicher ist es deine Bestimmung. Sei 
vorsichtig, meine Tochter."
&#8222;Vorsichtig?", grinste sie, &#8222;Das sollen die Anderen sein. Leb wohl."
Sie löste sich von dem Seelenstein.


----------



## Gilmenel (21. Februar 2010)

[font="Arial, arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
60. Poros

Der Poros floss träge seiner Mündung in den großen Anduin zu, während die Sonne sich langsam 
dem westlichen Horizont näherte. Gilmenel hatte den Tag am Fluss verbracht. Es war einfach sehr 
angenehm sich in seinen Fluten zu erfrischen. Nun saß sie an dessen Ufer und beobachtete die Wellen. 
Sie fühlte sich seit sie Denken konnte zum Wasser hingezogen. 
&#8222;Gilmenel?", flüsterte der Elb der hinter ihr stand.
Sie riss sich los vom Spiel der Wellen und schaute zu ihm auf.
&#8222;Verzeih mir, Lingolf, ich bin mal wieder in den Wellen ertrunken.", sagte sie nachdenklich.
&#8222;Ja, der Fluss und du.", antwortete der Elb sanft, &#8222;Man könnte manchmal meinen ihr wärt eines."
&#8222;Das Volk meiner Mutter liebt das Wasser seit Zeitaltern. Vermutlich habe ich diese Vorliebe von ihr 
in die Wiege gelegt bekommen.", sinnierte sie, &#8222;Es war daher vielleicht eine glückliche Fügung, dass 
uns dein Onkel damals die kleine Hütte an seinen Ufern überlassen hat." 
&#8222;Oh ja, ein sehr glückliche.", sagte Lingolf mit einem sehnsüchtigen Blick.
Gilmenel schaute den stattlichen Elben schüchtern an. 
&#8222;Ach, Lingolf, du weist, dass ich nicht darf.", schüttelte sie den Kopf.
&#8222;Ich gebe nicht auf.", sagte der Elb, als er sich zu ihr setzte und ihre Wange streichelte.
&#8222;Aber ich gehöre nicht zu eurem Volk.", sagte sie leise, und betrachtete nachdenklich ihr verzehrtes 
Spiegelbild im Wasser.
Die ebenmäßigen und feinen Gesichtszüge und das volle schwarze Haar waren das wenige Elbische, 
das sie von ihrer Mutter geerbt hatte. Doch der Rest würde sie stets als eine Halbelbe kennzeichnen. 
Gilmenel drehte ihren Kopf verlegen zu Seite. Sie sah die rote Scheibe der Sonne im Dunst den 
Horizont berühren.  
&#8222;Ich muss los.", sagte sie ernst, &#8222;Es ist schon spät und Mutter wird mich sicherlich schon erwarten. Sie 
mag keine Unpünktlichkeit."
Lingolf seufzte. Sie waren beide fast zur selben Zeit geboren, und solange er denken konnte war er an 
ihrer Seite. Doch nach all den Jahren der kindlichen Unschuld hatten sie Gefühle füreinander 
entwickelt, die sie nicht länger verbergen konnten.
Gilmenel stand auf und hauchte den Elb einen Kuss auf die Wange.
&#8222;Du weist es, ich weis es und der Fluss weis es.", flüsterte sie ihm ins Ohr, bevor sie leichtfüßig in 
Richtung ihrer Hütte loslief.

Eärdaliene ging unruhig unter dem Weidenbaum vor ihrer Hütte auf und ab.
&#8222;Verzeih mir Mutter.", sagte Gilmenel und sah sie mit großen Augen an.
&#8222;Gil, du musst &#8230;", begann sie ihre Tochter zu schelten.
Aber als sie die leuchtenden dunkelblauen Augen ihrer Tochter sah, fühlte sie sich zurückerinnert an 
jene kleine Hüterin die vor langen Jahren gedankenverloren am Strand der Insel des heiligen Hains 
die Zeit vergaß.
&#8218;Sie hat einfach zuviel von mir.', dachte sie, &#8218;Diesen Blick kenne ich nur allzu gut.'
&#8222;Was lern ich heute, Mutter?", nutzte Gilmenel die Gedankenpause ihrer Mutter.
Sie wusste ihre Neugier und Wissbegierigkeit würden ihr schmeicheln. Eärdaliene riss sich aus ihren 
Überlegungen.
&#8222;Wir werden uns der komplexen Mehrstimmigkeit widmen.", begann die ehemalige Matrone von 
Ulmos Hain, &#8222;Du weist ja schon um einfache Mehrstimmigkeiten. Wir haben ja oft genug Duette 
geprobt. Heute wirst du lernen ein Duett mit dir selbst zu singen."
&#8222;Das klingt interessant.", kicherte Gilmenel, &#8222;Aber wozu?"
&#8222;Etwas mehr Ernst, Gil.", sagte ihre Mutter streng, &#8222;Es ist die Grundlage für alle stärkeren Zauber. 
Nun hör mir zu."
Ein Lied begann sich von Eärdaliene auszubreiten. Es näherte sich Gilmenel. Die komplexen 
Harmonien, die die Elbe sang, verwoben sich mit der Wirklichkeit der Umgebung. Der Weidenbaum, 
die Hütte und der Poros schienen kurz in einen weißen Nebel eingehüllt sein, bevor sie ganz 
verschwanden. Aus dem Nebel tauchten silberne Bäume mit smaragdgrünen Blättern auf. Hinter 
ihnen lag ein See in dessen Mitte eine gewaltige Wassersäule gesäumt von tausenden von Regenbögen 
stürmisch in die Höhe schoss. Gilmenel blickte sich erstaunt um. Noch bevor sie alle Details dieser 
Illusion erfassen konnte, wurde sie auch schon wieder durch die Realität an den Ufern des Poros 
ersetzt.
&#8222;Mutter, das &#8230;", staunte sie, &#8222; &#8230; Es war wundervoll."
&#8222;Ja, das war es.", erwiderte Eärdaliene etwas erschöpft, &#8222;Durch dieses Lied mit seinen komplexen 
Harmonien hast du etwas gesehen, das es bereits nicht mehr gibt. Dies war die Wassersäule Ulmos im 
heiligen Hain."
&#8222;Ist das nicht dort, wo du herkommst?", sah Gilmenel ihre Mutter fragend an.
Eärdaliene seufzte aus tiefster Brust, &#8222;Ja, das war meine Heimat."
Gilmenel wartete ab, bis ihre Mutter ihre Erinnerungen wieder abgelegt hatte.
&#8222;Nun, wo waren wir stehengeblieben?", begann Eärdaliene langsam,  &#8222;Ahja, die Anwendung der 
komplexen Mehrstimmigkeit. Ich denke dieser kleine Zauber hat dir deutlich gezeigt, zu was diese 
Harmonien in der Lage sind."
&#8218;Und zu noch viel mehr.', dachte sie für sich, &#8218;Aber ich hoffe dir das nie lehren zu müssen.'
&#8222;Ja, Mutter.", nickte Gilmenel eifrig, &#8222;Bring sie mir bitte bei."
Eärdaliene sah ihre Tochter lächelnd an. Sie wusste von wem sie diese Neugier, und vom wem sie 
ihren Wissensdurst geerbt hatte. 
&#8222;Also,", begann Eärdaliene mit dem Unterricht, &#8222;stell dir vor, du hast ein einfaches Lied."
Die Sonne versank langsam hinter dem Horizont, während Gilmenel an den Lippen ihrer Mutter hing.

&#8222;Vater, Vater schau was ich gestern Abend gelernt habe.", rief Gilmenel aufgeregt ihrem Vater 
entgegen als dieser am nächsten Morgen zur Hütte zurückkehrte.
&#8222;Du musst es sehen.", sagte sie als sie neben dem Pferd ihres Vater herlief.
&#8222;Später, Gil, später.", sagte ihr Vater müde, als er von seinem Pferd stieg und es in den Stall führte, 
&#8222;Ich war lange unterwegs. Zuerst muss ich dringend mit deiner Mutter reden.", sagte er ernst.
Gilmenel blieb stehen. Sie blickte in das Gesicht ihres Vaters. Seine Augen leuchteten nicht so stark 
wie sonst.
&#8218;Irgendetwas muss ihn sehr bewegen.', dachte Gilmenel.
&#8222;Was ist los, Vater?", sagte sie sorgenvoll, &#8222;Gibt es schlechte Neuigkeiten?"
&#8222;Ja, Gil.", nickte er ihr kurz zu und verschwand in der Hütte. 
Sie folgte ihn. Eärdaliene war gerade mit der Niederschrift eines Liedes beschäftigt, als sie Aliasan in 
die Hütte eintreten sah. Sie erkannte sofort seine angespannte Stimmung.
&#8222;Liebster, was ist los?", sagte sie voll Besorgnis. 
&#8222;Wir müssen hier fort, Eärdaliene.", sagte der Hochelf knapp.
Eärdaliene sprang auf und lies den Griffel mit den sie die kunstvollen Buchstaben auf das Pergament 
schrieb fallen. Seine Tinte spritzte auf den Boden der Hütte.
&#8222;Dann ist es also wahr?", seufzte sie, als sie sich schwer wieder auf den Stuhl setzte.
&#8222;Ja, Landorian und ich sind weit in den Süden geritten und haben viele Haradrimsiedlungen 
ausspioniert.", begann Aliasan zu erzählen, &#8222;Überall wo wir hinkamen, sahen wir Vorbereitungen für 
einen Krieg. Die Feuer in den Schmieden waren überall von weiten bereits zu sehen. Eine richtige 
Massenproduktion von Waffen und Rüstungen belegte ihre Ambosse. Reittiere und auch Kampftiere 
wurden überall zusammengetrieben. Die Haradrim bereiten sich auf einen Krieg vor."
&#8222;Aber gegen wen?", sah Eärdaliene ihn ernst an.
&#8222;Nun, im Süden wäre keiner, den die Haradrim angreifen könnten.", erklärte der Magier, &#8222;Der 
Dschungel dort ist fast endlos. Dahinter müsste dann irgendwo in weiter Ferne das Reich der Atalantë 
liegen. Im Westen ist nur das Meer. Nein, wenn sie angreifen, dann nach Osten oder Norden."
&#8222;Nach Osten?", unterbrach Gilmenel ihren Vater, &#8222;Aber dort sind nur schroffe Berge."
&#8222;Das stimmt, kleine Gil.", sah sie ihr Vater nachsichtig an, &#8222;Doch dahinter ist ein Land, über das 
Landorian nicht reden wollte. Trotzdem ritten wir nach Osten. Wir fanden keinen Pass über die Berge. 
Deshalb begannen wir diesen unwirtlichen Höhenzug zu erklettern."
Aliasan hielt plötzlich inne und lies den Kopf sinken. Er zitterte am ganzen Körper.
&#8222;Mein Herz, was ist mit dir?", sagte Eärdaliene und nahm ihn in die Arme.
&#8222;Wir &#8230; wir &#8230;", begann Aliasan weiter zu erzählen, nachdem er sich kurz geschüttelt hatte, wie wenn 
er einen bösen Traum vergessen wollte, &#8222;Wir konnten wirklich einen der höchsten Berge erklimmen. 
In der Ferne sahen wir eine gewaltige Ebene. Ein enormer Vulkan ragte in ihrer Mitte in den Himmel. 
Er spie Unmengen an Lava und Asche. Doch nie &#8230;"
Er hielt wieder inne. Eärdaliene legte ihren Kopf an seine Brust und summte eine kleine Melodie.
&#8222;Danke mein Schatz.", flüsterte Aliasan, &#8222;Es geht schon wieder. Doch nie werde ich den Anblick der 
Gesichter meiner Elbengefährten vergessen, als sie die Baustelle des enormen Turms sahen, die hinter 
dem Feuerberg in Dunst der Ferne gerade noch sichtbar war. Es war das blanke Entsetzen. Noch nie 
habe ich in den Gesichtern von fühlenden Wesen solches Grauen gesehen. Ich fragte Landorian, was 
sie hätten. Was sie erschreckte. Er antwortete mir nicht. In finsteres Schweigen gehüllt stiegen wir 
wieder hinab in Richtung der sonnigen Ebene von Ithilien."
Gilmenel folgte der Erzählung ihres Vaters gespannt. Aliasan setzte sich auf den Diwan der in einer 
Ecke der Hütte stand.
&#8222;Als wir wieder den Boden von Ithilien unter uns hatten und die Strahlen der Sonne alle düsteren 
Gedanken vertrieben hatten, flüsterte Landorian nur ein Wort kaum hörbar in mein Ohr: &#8218;Sauron'."

Eärdaliene sah ihren Mann voll Entsetzen an. Ihr schon sehr bleiches Gesicht wurde noch bleicher. 
Ihre dünnen wohlgeformten Lippen fingen an zu zittern. Sie wandte sich von Aliasan ab und suchte 
Halt an dem Tisch, an dem sie vor Kurzen noch in ihre Studien vertieft war. Gilmenel sah ihre Mutter 
besorgt an. Sie fing sie gerade noch auf, als es Eärdaliene schwindelte, und führte sie zu einem Stuhl.
&#8222;Das, das kann doch nicht sein.", flüsterte sie, &#8222;Wieso?"
&#8222;Mutter was entsetzt euch beide so?", wollte Gilmenel besorgt wissen, als sie vor ihrer Mutter kniend 
deren zitternden Hände erhielt. 
&#8222;Gil, ich kann es dir nicht erklären.", schüttelte Eärdaliene den Kopf, &#8222;Ich habe dazu nicht die Kraft."
&#8222;Ich werde es versuchen.", sagte Aliasan zu seiner Tochter, &#8222;Vor langen Jahrtausenden gab es hier in 
dieser Welt einen dunklen bösen Valar, seinen Namen werde ich nicht erwähnen. Dieser wollte Arda 
nur für sich besitzen, und kämpfte gegen den übrigen Valar. Diese brachten ihn schließlich, auch mit 
Hilfe der Elben, zu Fall und verbannten ihn auf ewig. Doch der dunkle Valar hatte einen Diener, einen 
Maiar. Er, dessen Name Landorian auch nur zu flüstern wagte, sann auf Rache an den Elben und 
Valar. Dazu machte er sich die Menschen von Numénor zu Nutzen. Nach dem Untergang Numénors 
wähnte man auch ihn für vergangen. Doch sein Geist lebte und sann auf Rache. Er erschien wieder 
und alle freien Völker Mittelerdes beschlossen Krieg gegen ihn zu führen. Die Kämpfe waren lange 
und kosteten viele Opfer, doch zum Schluss wurde er besiegt. Aber wie es scheint wieder nicht für 
immer. Er ist zurückkehrt um erneut Krieg und Tod unter den Völkern Mittelerdes zu verbreiten."
Aliasan hielt inne in seiner Erzählung. Er schaute stumm zum Boden der Hütte. Gilmenel schaute ihre 
beiden Eltern fragend an. 
&#8222;Wir wussten, dass irgendwer einen Krieg entfachen will.", erklärte Eärdaliene nun mit kaum 
hörbarer Stimme, &#8222;Landorian hatte genug Hinweise auf die Aktivitäten der Haradrim. Doch 
vermuteten wir, dass die Haradrim nur die Elben hier angreifen wollten, was schlimm genug gewesen 
wäre, aber dies nun &#8230;"
Eärdaliene verstummte wieder und hielt sich die Hände vor ihr Gesicht.
&#8222;Ich wäre gerne hiergeblieben.", weinte sie und schaute sich um, &#8222;Wir waren hier sehr glücklich. Du 
bist hier unter den gesegneten Sternen von Elbereth auf die Welt gekommen, Gil. In der Nacht deiner 
Geburt hier &#8230; sie strahlten so hell wie noch nie &#8230; A Elbereth Gilthoniel!"
&#8222;Ja, ich weis.", tröstete Gilmenel ihre Mutter, &#8222;Es muss etwas Besonderes für dich gewesen sein."
&#8222;Das war es, meine Tochter, das war es.", nickte Eärdaliene gedankenverloren, &#8222;Doch nun müssen 
wir hier fort. Es gibt keine andere Lösung. Er, er steckt hinter den Aktivitäten der Haradrim. Unsere 
kleine Elbenschar hier hat dagegen keine Chance."
Aliasan stellte sich nun neben die beiden Frauen und legte ihnen seine Hände auf die Schultern.
&#8222;Die haben wir in der Tat nicht, meine Liebsten.", sagte er mit ernster Miene, &#8222;Wir hatten bereits in 
der Siedlung eine Ratsversammlung. Alle dort stimmten Landorian zu, das Land zu verlassen und 
nach Norden zu ziehen."
&#8222;Nach Norden?", schaute Eärdaliene ihn fragend an, &#8222;Aber wir können doch über den Poros mit 
Schiffen in den Anduin und von dort ins große Meer gelangen. Wenn wir dort sind können wir noch 
entscheiden, ob wir gen Westen, den unsterblichen Lande entgegensegeln, oder nach Norden die 
Küste entlang."
&#8222;Ja, nach Norden zu segeln wäre möglich.", sah sie Aliasan kopfschüttelnd an, &#8222;Aber der Westen ist 
für Gilmenel und mich versperrt. Wir sind keine Elben."
&#8222;Aber dann wenigstens nach Norden.", seufzte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Auf den sicheren Wassern Ulmos."
&#8222;Mein Herz, du entstammst einer seefahrenden Linie deines Volkes.", sagte Aliasan und nahm sie bei 
den Händen, &#8222;Doch Landorian und die anderen Elben hier besitzen nichts aus einiger kleiner 
Fischerboote die den Poros befahren können. Sie sehnen sich zwar nach der See und dem Westen, 
doch besitzen sie nicht das nautische Geschick der Teleri, die nach Aman aufgebrochen sind."
Eärdaliene nickte ihm stumm zu.
&#8222;Nein, die Elben hier haben beschlossen, sobald es geht, in den Norden Ithiliens aufzubrechen.", 
erklärte Aliasan seiner Familie, &#8222;Dort weit im Norden wollen sie dann gen Westen wandern, an einen 
Ort vorbei den sie Isengard nennen. Von dort aus soll es dann wieder nach Norden gehen. Sie suchen 
die letzte Zuflucht. Sie nennen es Imlandris. Der Weg ist sehr weit und mühsam. Landorian hat uns 
angeboten mit ihnen zu ziehen."
&#8222;Wir haben keine andere Wahl, Liebster.", seufzte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Gut, dann bereiten wir uns vor.", nickte Aliasan, &#8222;Auf nach Imlandris." 

Gilmenel trat vor die Hütte. Die Erzählungen ihres Vaters klangen aufregend. Doch tief in ihrem 
Herzen verspürte sie eine Wehmut. Sie setzte sich auf einen Stein am Ufer des Flusses. Die Sterne 
funkelnden in seinen Wasser. Sie sah hinauf ins Firmament, das Elbereth mit den Diamanten des 
Himmels besetzt hatte. 
&#8218;Werde ich die Sterne meiner Geburt je wiedersehen?', fragte sie sich als sie das Glitzern der Sterne 
betrachtete. 
Ein kurzer Pfiff erklang. Gilmenel nahm ihn nur am Rande wahr.
&#8222;Hier bist du also?", sagte Lingolf sanft um sie nicht zu erschrecken.
&#8222;Ja, die Sterne.", flüsterte Gilmenel ohne sich zu den Elb zu drehen.
Lingolf setzte sich neben sie. Er wusste, dass es jetzt sinnlos war mit ihr zu reden. Denn noch mehr als 
den Fluss liebte sie die Sterne. Wenn sie sie in der Nacht betrachtete wusste er, dass er zu warten 
hatte. Sie gab einen tiefen Seufzer von sich, und sah den Elb an.
&#8222;Dann kommt ihr mit?", sah sie Lingolf fragend an.
&#8222;Haben wir eine andere Möglichkeit?", schüttelte sie traurig den Kopf.
&#8222;Nein, wohl nicht. Doch ich bin auch dabei.", versuchte Lingolf sie zu trösten und nahm ihre Hand in 
die seine.
&#8222;Ich werde meine Sterne nie wiedersehen. Das fühle ich.", sagte sie abwesend.
&#8222;Deine Sterne?", zwinkerte Lingolf ihr zu, &#8222;Ja, ich habe die Geschichte deiner Geburt gehört. Du bist 
unter Elbereths hellen Sternen geboren. Genauso wie die ersten Elben vor Jahrtausenden, als sie von 
Illuvatár erweckt wurden."
&#8222;Ja, Mutter hält es für etwas Besonderes.", stimmte sie ihm zu, &#8222;So besonders, dass sie mich 
&#8218;Sternenhimmel' nannte. Doch nun muss ich den Sternen meiner Geburt Lebwohl sagen."
&#8222;Keine Angst mein Stern.", hauchte ihr Lingolf ins Ohr, &#8222;Ich bin bei dir, und sorge dafür das du nicht 
erlischt."
Gilmenel sah ihn lange an, bevor sie ihn unter der Pracht Elbereths küsste.[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, arial, sans-serif"]- Ende 1. Buch -[/font]


----------



## Gilmenel (21. Februar 2010)

Liebe Leserinnen und Leser,

das nun veröffentliche 60te Kapitel ist das letzte des 1. Buchs ;-) der Geschichte.
Momentan habe ich bereits die ersten acht Kapitel des nächsten Buches geschrieben.
Allerdings wird deren Veröffentlichung noch etwas dauern, da diese Kapitel 
eventuell noch dem Plot angepasst werden müssen, der sich so langsam in meinem
Kopf entwickelt. 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet soweit Spaß am Lesen, und ich kann euch verraten es geht weiter.
Zu viele Ideen schwirren noch in meinem Kopf und wie ihr am 59ten Kapitel sehen
könnt, knüpft sich ein weiterer Erzählfaden ein.

Gilmenel - Was wird aus ihr? Ein Geist auf ewig?
Aliasane - Was hat sie vor?
Eärdaliene, Aliasan, Gilmenel - Was erleben sie in Isengard?
Horuscal, Spaia, Gilluine - Werden sie Antworten finden?
Der silberne Drachenschwarm - Eine Gefahr für ganz Azeroth?
Sylvanas Windläufer - Was hat sie noch vor?
Der ... - ups, jetzt hätte ich beinahe was verraten. ;-)

Liebe Grüße,
 Monika.

Und bitte nicht vergessen -> Liebe Worte, Kommentare und Kritik hier rein:

Gilmenels Geschichte Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

Gilmenels Geschichte - Buch 2

Hier nun begint das zweite Buch von Gilmenels Geschichte.
Bitte lest dazu auch meinen Eintrag unter Gilmenels Geschichte Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habt daher Nachsicht. dass ich euch diese Kapitel as-is präsentiere.
Damit will ich sagen, dass die Kapitel so kommen, wie ich sie 
geschrieben habe. Im Buch 1 habe ich aber bevor ich veröffentlicht habe
viele Kapitel vorgeschrieben und immer wieder umgestellt und redigiert.
Daher lest es bitte mehr als einen vorläufigen Plan.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen,
Monika.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

1. Mylady

Horuscal ging ungeduldig vor der Palisade der Siedlung auf und ab.
&#8222;Goblins, schon wieder Goblins.&#8220;, knurrte er, &#8222;Überall sind diese kleinen grünen Ratten.&#8220;
Er versuchte seine Wut nicht auf die Paladin zu lenken, deren Ankunft schon längst überfällig war. Spaia kam durch das Tor auf den leise vor sich hin fluchenden Fürsten der &#8222;Bewahrer des Realen&#8220; zu. 
&#8222;Was ist mit dir los, mein Leben?&#8220;, fragte sie in besorgt und schaute tief in seine Augen, in denen sie noch das Drachenfeuer brennen sehen konnte.
&#8222;Sie müsste schon längst da sein.&#8220;, schüttelte er den Kopf.
&#8222;Gilluine?&#8220;, fragte Spaia nur rein rhetorisch nach, &#8222;Ja, aber vergiss nicht mein Liebster, dass wir vereinbart hatten uns in Theramore zu treffen.  Nun sitzen wir ihr in diesen Sumpfloch, und sie muss uns erst nachreiten.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, du hast Recht.&#8220;, nickte Horuscal zögerlich, &#8222;Wie immer, mein Herz. Aber ich habe es in Theramore einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten.&#8220; 
&#8222;Verständlich.&#8220;, stimmte die Magierin zu, &#8222;Diese Lady Prachtmeer war auch wirklich zu neugierig. Vermutlich wäre sie bald hinter unser Geheimnis gekommen. Sie ist immerhin die beste Magierin der Allianz.&#8220;
&#8222;Dich natürlich ausgenommen.&#8220;, grinste nun der Fürst Spaia an.
&#8222;Danke für das Kompliment.&#8220;, errötete die Menschenfrau.
&#8222;Vielleicht wäre es klug, dass du doch nach Theramore portest &#8230;&#8220;, begann Horuscal, bevor er einen besorgten Blick auf die plötzlich am ganzen Leib zittertende Magiern warf, &#8222;Was ist mit dir?&#8220;
&#8222;Port&#8230;&#8220;, stammelte die Magierin.
&#8222;Verzeih mir, Liebe meines Lebens.&#8220;, sagte Horuscal fürsorglich und nahm Spaia in den Arm, &#8222;Ich vergass die letzten Ereignisse während du dich portiert hast. Ich denke, dass wir dann halt einfach warten müssen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich &#8230;&#8220;, setze Spaia an und schluckte heftig und streichelte sanft über den enormen Brustkorb des Fürsten, &#8222;Ich muss die Furcht überwinden. Letztes Mal waren es aussergewöhnliche Umstände. Eine Magierin ohne Portale ist wie ein Fisch ohne Wasser. Wir sollten wirklich nachschauen wo sie bleibt.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich kann ja auch jemand anderen durch das Portal schicken.&#8220;, versuchte Horuscal sie weiter zu beruhigen.
&#8222;Nein, das geht nicht.&#8220;, schüttelte die Magierin den Kopf, &#8222;Nach Theramore kann ich mich nur selbst portieren.&#8220;
&#8222;Wenn du es auf dich nehmen willst, meine Liebste, dann wäre es von Vorteil.&#8220;, nickte der Fürst, &#8222;Du kannst dann dieser Paladin auch gleich von dem Flugmeister hier erzählen, dann seit ihr schneller wieder hier.&#8220;
&#8222;Gut.&#8220;, sagte Spaia kurz, denn sie war bereits dabei den Zauber für das Portal zu sprechen, &#8222;Leb wohl, mein Licht.&#8220;
Mit einem tiefen Seufzer des Unbehangens schritt sie zögernd durch das Portal. Horuscal sah besorgt das Portal verschwinden.
&#8222;Viel Glück, mein Herz.&#8220;, hauchte er in die modrige Luft des Morastwinkels.

Das Schiff legte an den Pier des Hafens von Theramore an. Einige Ungeduldige sprangen wie immer schon von Bord, als die Gangway noch gar nicht zum Schiff hinauf gezogen war. Dabei hatte dann derjenige, der zu kurz sprang, und mit dem nassen Element Bekanntschaft machte, alle Lacher auf seiner Seite. Gilluine wartete bis die Mannschaft das Anlegemanöver vollends beendet hatte. Als sie die Gangway herunterging bemerkte sie die schwarzgekleidete Gestalt nicht, die ihr in einigen Abstand folgte.   
&#8222;Lady Darnwacht?&#8220;, salutierte ein Leutnant der Hafenwache von Theramore vor ihr, als sie das Pier betratt.
&#8222;Wer?&#8220;, sagte Gilluine überrascht, bevor sie den Gruß des Soldaten erwiderte, &#8222;Verzeiht mir, ich muss mich erst an den neuen Titel gewöhnen.&#8220;
Der Leutnant nickte nur kurz, &#8222;Lady Jaina Prachtmeer wünscht euch zu sprechen.&#8220;
Die Paladin wunderte sich kurz, warum die Herrin von Theramore sie sehen wollte, doch war sie sich sicher, dass es keinen Erfolg brachte, den Leutnant zu befragen. Dieser wusste sicherlich nichts.
&#8222;Gut, Leutnant.&#8220;, antwortete sie, &#8222;Lasst uns gehen.&#8220;
Er führte sie durch das Gewirr der Piers zu den Mauern von Theramore. Durch das große Hafentor gelangten sie in das Innere der geschäftigen Stadt. Es war die einzige Stadt, die nach dem Muster der Städte in Azeroth auf Kalimdor aufgebaut worden war. Sie bewegten sich auf einen hohen Turm in deren Mitte zu. Er lag zentral auf einen Hügel in der Stadt. Der Leutnant blieb vor dem Tor des Turms stehen. 
&#8222;Lady Darnwacht für Lady Prachtmeer.&#8220;, meldete er den Wachen vor dem Tor.
Beide salutierten stumm. Der Leutnant führte Gilluine durch das Tor. Im Inneren des Turmes herrschte ein Chaos an Treppen und Plattformen. Der Leutnant kannte aber scheinbar den Weg genau. Immer höher stiegen sie in den Turm hinauf. Auf der obersten Plattform ging er auf eine Frau zu, die gerade vor einem kleinen Alchimietisch mit einigen Reagenzien handierte. Er salutierte zackig.
&#8222;Lady Darnwacht, Mylady!&#8220;, meldete er.
Lady Prachtmeer drehte sich nur kurz um und nickte ihm zu, &#8222;Danke, ihr könnt euch entfernen.&#8220;
Sie widmete sich schon wieder ihren Reagenzien, und sah den Salut des Soldaten nicht mehr.
&#8222;Verzeiht, Lady Darnwacht.&#8220;, sagte Lady Prachtmeer abgewendet, &#8222;Eine kurzen Moment noch, bitte. Dieses Experiment muss abgeschlossen werden, sonst &#8230;&#8220;
Gilluine sprang zur Seite als Lady Prachtmeer auf ein Fenster hinter der Paladin zustürzte und das Reagenzglas aus dem Fenster war. Ein heftiger Knall war zu hören. Kurz darauf wurde der Turm heftig erschüttert.
&#8222;Verdammt, schon wieder schiefgegangen.&#8220;, fluchte Lady Prachtmeer ganz undamenhaft, &#8222;Ich werde wohl Tabetha um Rat fragen müssen. Was sie dafür wohl wieder verlangt. Nun gut.&#8220;
Sie zog ihre Magierrobe mit schnellen geübten Griffen glatt und wandte sich nun der Paladin zu. Gilluine salutierte.
&#8222;Lady Darnwacht.&#8220;, schmunzelte Jaina Prachtmeer, &#8222;Wie ich sehe immer noch ganz die Soldatin?&#8220;
Gilluine schaute die Herrscherin von Theramore verlegen an.
&#8222;Mylady, man kann eben nicht aus seiner Haut.&#8220;, antwortete sie.
&#8222;Das ist wahr.&#8220;, nickte die Erzmagierin, &#8222;Wir alle haben unsere Bestimmung und unser Schicksal. Doch zum Philosophieren haben wir wohl keine Zeit.&#8220;
&#8222;Das kann ich nicht sagen.&#8220;, erwiderte Gilluine der Lady, die gesellschaftlich auf gleicher Höhe mit dem König von Sturmwind stand, &#8222;Momentan ist mir der Grund, warum ihr mich sprechen wollt unbekannt, Mylady.&#8220;
Lady Prachtmeer schenkte Gilluine einen tiefen wissenden Blick.
&#8222;Nun ich könnte sagen, dass es üblich ist, dass ein Mitglied des Adels von Azeroth stets seine Aufwartung gegenüber der Herrscherin von Theramore bei seiner Ankunft hier macht.&#8220;, begann Lady Prachtmeer zu erklären, &#8222;Aber da ich genauso wenig Wert auf dieses ganze unnütze Adelsgetue lege wie ihr, denke ich, wäre das wohl auch nur eine weitere Vortäuschung, meine liebe sogenannte Informationsministerin.&#8220;
Ein kurzes Zucken ging durch Gilluine. Lady Prachtmeer schien mehr zu wissen, als sie sagte, dachte sie. Als sie weiter überlegte, kam es ihr in den Sinn, dass die Herrscherin von Theramore auch eine der vier Personen auf ganz Azeroth war, die den gesamten Mechanismus des sicheren Raumes tief in dem Fels von Sturmwind kannte. Daher erschien es ihr nur wahrscheinlich, dass sie in die Pläne des Hochlords eingeweiht war.
&#8222;Mylady, dann sollten wir gleich zu den wesentlichen Punkten kommen.&#8220;, nickte Gilluine ernst.
&#8222;Ja, aber nicht hier.&#8220;, stimmte Jaina Prachtmeer zu. 
Sie führte Gilluine durch das Gewirr im Inneren des Turms zu einer Türe. Die Erzmagierin öffnete sie und trat hindurch in das Tageslicht. Gilluine folgte ihr. Die Türe schloß sich hinter ihnen. Sie befanden sich auf einem Balkon hoch oben am Turm. Doch der Ausblick verwirrte die Paladin. Wo Theramore unter Ihnen hätte liegen müssen, sah sie ein weites Land mit sanften Hügel und endlosen Wäldern. Links und rechts von ihnen erstreckte sich die Mauer einer mächtigen Stadt. Gilluine sah herrschaftliche Paläste, hochbürgerliche Häuser und prächtige Kathedralen mit schlanken Türmen. Sie erkannte sie mit einem Blick wieder. Es war ein Gespenst aus ihrer der Vergangenheit.
&#8222;Lordaeron!&#8220;, sagte sie mit einem Beben in der Stimme, &#8222;Die Stadt meiner Jugend. Aber wie?&#8220;
&#8222;Hier kann uns niemand belauschen.&#8220;, lächelte die Erzmagierin wissend. 

Die schwarzgekleidete Person versuchte im Schatten zu bleiben. Sie musterte die Wachen vor dem Turm mit einem scharfen Auge. Sie war versucht sich zwischen ihnen durchzuschleichen. Aber es würde nichts nützen, denn das Innere des Turms wäre durch mächtige Zauber geschützt. Sie würde es wohl nicht erfahren, was die Paladin dort mit Lady Prachtmeer besprechen würde. Der Schatten dachte auch nicht, dass es von großer Bedeutung sein könnte. Die Nachricht von Hochlord Drachenwill an die Lady war ihm schliesslich bekannt. Dafür hatte er so seine Quellen. Jaina Prachtmeer war ihm auch zur Genüge bekannt. Er hüllte sich tiefer in seinen nachtschwarzen Umhang ein und huschte zurück zum Tor, das aus Theramore in die Sümpfe der Düstermarschen führte. Wie ein Hauch von Nichts erkletterte er die Brüstung des Tores und versteckte sich auf einen der Wachtürme. Von hier hatte er alles im Blick. 
&#8222;Was, bei Elune?&#8220;, flüsterte es erstaunt unter dem Umhang hervor.
Der Schatten schien eine Nachtelfe zu mustern, die unter ihm gerade das Innere von Theramore betratt. Die Elfe trug eine schwarze Tasche, auf deren Äußeren ein silberner Cenariuskopf  als Schmuckstück prangte. Mit geschickten Bewegungen floss der Schatten von seinem hohen Ausblick hinunter zu der Nachtelfe. Die Elfe betrachtete den Turm und begann in Richtung Gasthaus zu gehen. Der Schatten zögerte kurz. Wenn er ihr folgen würde, dann könnte er nicht sehen, wann die Paladin aus dem Turm käme. Aber das Auftauchen der Nachtelfe schien für den Schatten auch von extremen Interesse zu sein. Er beschloß sich näher an die Nachtelfe zu schleichen.
&#8222;Cenarius lebt.&#8220;, hauchte der Schatten, als er sich im Rücken der Nachtelfe befand.
Die Nachtelfe drehte sich erschrocken um. Die schwarzgewandete Person musterte sie aus den Tiefen ihrer Kapuze.
&#8222;Malfurion hilft ihm.&#8220;, antwortete die Nachtelfe nun ohne Furcht.
&#8222;Weg hier! Schnell!&#8220;, flüsterte der Schatten.
Er führte die Nachtelfe in einen Schatten der Mauer, von wo er den Ausgang des Turmes beobachten konnte. 
&#8222;Was willst du hier, Yssaj?&#8220;, zischte es unter dem Umhang, &#8222;Es muss verdammt wichtig sein.&#8220;
&#8222;Nun komm mal runter von deinem Finstertick. Dein jetziger Auftraggeber färbt ja mächtig auf dich ab.&#8220;, grummelte die Nachtelfe, &#8222;Unser gemeinsamer &#8218;Freund&#8217; schickt mich.&#8220;
&#8222;Baumspross?&#8220;, kam es nun unter Kapuze erstaunt hervor, &#8222;Was will der alte Narr?&#8220;
&#8222;Narr?&#8220;, funkelte Yssaj den Schatten an, &#8222;So würde ich ihn nicht nennen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ja, schon gut, es war auch nicht so gemeint.&#8220;, versuchte der Schwarzgewandete sie zu beruhigen, &#8222;Ich vergass, dass du als Druidin natürlich in ihm etwas Anderes siehst.&#8220;
&#8222;Dasselbe wie du auch sehen solltest.&#8220;, ergänzte die Nachtelfe.
&#8222;Nun gut, nun gut, wie er wohl sagen würden.&#8220;, sagte der Schatten, den Eingang des Turmes nie aus dem Auge lassend, &#8222;Ich habe keine Zeit für Spielchen. Was hat er für wichtige Nachrichten?&#8220;
&#8222;Du weist, das unser Freund der Exdrache Einige seines Hortes nach Nordend geschickt hat?&#8220;, fragte die Druidin.
&#8222;Ja, ja, das ist mir bekannt, weiter.&#8220;, erwiderte der Schatten ungeduldig.
&#8222;Ein anderer unserer Organisation ist Ihnen gefolgt.&#8220;, fuhr Yssaj fort.
&#8222;Ja, auch das weis ich, weiter.&#8220;, knurrte es unter dem schwarzen Umhang hervor.
&#8222;Mann, du bist echt ungeduldig.&#8220;, fauchte die Druidin die unheimliche schwarze Gestalt an.
&#8222;Gut, ich reiss mich schon zusammen.&#8220;, resignierte der Schatten.
&#8222;Also, unser Kollege folgte ihnen bis zum Hort des blauen Schwarms.&#8220;, fuhr die Druidin fort, &#8222;Aber alles anderen steht in diesem Protokoll&#8220;.
Sie öffnete ihre Tasche und zog eine Pergamentrolle hervor und gab sie dem Schatten. Er entrollte sie. Das Pergament war leer. Mit einer raschen Bewegung holte er eine Phiole aus seinem Umhang hervor und besprengelte mit der darin enthalten Flüssigkeit das Pergament. Nur dieses Elixier würde die Schrift auf der Rolle sichtbar machen. Jeder Kundschafter hatte sein eigenes für ihn persönlich gemischtes Elixier. Der Schatten begann rasch den zusätzlich noch chiffrierten Text zu lesen. Das Pergament begann sich schon zu verdunkeln. Der Schatten liess das Pergament fallen. Es verfiel zusehends. Es blieb nichts als ein Häufchen Erde übrig.
&#8222;Tot?&#8220;, schüttelte der Schatten den Kopf, &#8222;Alle? Das ist ein herber Schlag für Horuscal.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, das ist es wohl.&#8220;, nickte die Druidin, &#8222;Insbesondere da er nichts davon weis.&#8220;
&#8222;Das kommt noch hinzu.&#8220;, nickte der Schatten, &#8222;Und nur wir wissen, was seine Leute herausgefunden haben.&#8220;
&#8222;So ist es.&#8220;, sagte Yssaj.
&#8222;Ja, Baumspross hatte Recht.&#8220;, erwiderte der Schatten nachdenklich, &#8222;Das war eine sehr wichtige Nachricht.&#8220;
&#8222;Siehst du. Du musst nicht immer gleich so aufbraussend sein.&#8220; grinste die Nachtelfe den Schatten an, &#8222;Meine Arbeit hier ist getan. Elune schütze dich.&#8220;
&#8222;Und dich auch, Freundin.&#8220;, antwortete der Schatten und huschte die Stadtmauer hoch.
Yssaj schaute ihm noch kurz nach. Sie wusste sie könnte ihn nicht lange verfolgen, dazu war er zu gut. Sie drehte sich um und setzte ihren Weg Richtung Gasthaus fort.

&#8222;Ihr seht Lady Darnwacht, alles nimmt seinen Gang.&#8220;, sagte Lady Prachtmeer. 
&#8222;So scheint es zu sein.&#8220;, willigte Gilluine ein.
Während ihres Gesprächs in dieser Illusion von Lordaeron hatte die Paladin nur die Erzmagierin angeschaut. Sie vermied den Blick über die Brüstung. Das stolze Lordaeron war tot, genauso wie sie ihre Gedanken an die Ereignisse in ihrer Jugend getötet hatte. Aber diese höchst überzeugende Illusion lies die Mauer des Verliesses, in das sie die Gedanken gesperrt hatte, zu Staub zerfallen. Doch in Gegenwart von Lady Jaina Prachtmeer wollte sie sich keine Blöße geben, und die überwältigende Trauer um ihre verlorene Heimat mit bitteren Tränen zum Ausdruck bringen. Gilluine vermutete, dass die Wahl des Ortes Absicht war. Eine ehemalige Angehörige der Kirin Tor würde wohl Nichts dem Zufall überlassen. Die Paladin wunderte sich, ob sie den Test bestanden hatte.
&#8222;Und habe ich bestanden?&#8220;, sagte sie daher mit einem tiefen Blick in die Augen der Erzmagierin.
&#8222;Bestanden? Ich verstehe nicht?&#8220;, sagte Lady Prachtmeer mit einem Zucken auf den Lippen, das verriet, dass sie sehr wohl verstand.
&#8222;Das hier, Mylady.&#8220;, sagte Gilluine und machte eine ausschweifende Bewegung in Richtung der Stadt, &#8222;Der Inhalt unseres Gespräches war nicht von so großen Informationswert, als das er nicht in der ausgezeichneten magischen Sicherheit eures Turmes besprochen hätte werden können. Also muss der Zweck unseres Gespräches ausgerechnet hier in dieser Illusion ein anderer sein. Was liegt dann in Verbindung mit diesem Ort näher als die Vermutung, dass es um eine ehemalige Bürgerin Lordearons geht. Wie ich zufällig eine bin.&#8220;
&#8222;Ihr seit sehr scharfsinnig, Lady Darnwacht.&#8220;, sagt die Erzamagierin und rieb sich am Kinn, &#8222;Ja, ich muss es wohl gestehen. Ich wollte euch auf die Probe stellen.&#8220;
&#8222;Warum?&#8220;, sagte Gilluine knapp.
&#8222;Nun, der Hochlord ist ein netter Mensch, doch manchmal etwas zu rasch in seinen Entscheidungen.&#8220;, begann die Herrscherin über Theramore, &#8222;Er sieht zu wenig nach vorne. Als Krieger lebt er im Hier und Jetzt. Aber jede Aktion verursacht ein Reaktion. Ich teile grundsätzlich seine Meinung, was eure neuen Aufgaben betrifft. Doch eure Wahl erschien mir etwas übereilt. Aber nun sehe ich, dass seine Wahl wohl weise war. Verzeiht mir, Lady Darnwacht, dass ich eure Dämonen rufen musste. Ich &#8230;&#8220;
Es klopfte an der Türe hinter ihnen. Lady Prachtmeer drehte sich um und öffnete die Türe. Sie schien mit dem Nichts zu reden.
&#8222;Ich sagte doch, dass ich keine Störung wünsche.&#8220;, sagte sie leicht erzürnt.
&#8222;Mylady, eine der Reisenden ist hier.&#8220;, sagte eine Stimme die seltsam verzerrt klang, &#8222;Es ist die Magierin.&#8220;
&#8222;Habt ihr sie im Gewahrsam?&#8220;, erkundigte sich die Lady mit einer leichten Sorge in der Stimme.
&#8222;Es war nicht leicht, aber unsere Hochelfenmagier halten sie.&#8220;, versicherte die Stimme.
&#8222;Gut wir kommen gleich.&#8220;, sagte die Erzmagierin, &#8222;Ihr könnt gehen.&#8220;
Sie schloß die Türe wieder.
&#8222;Eine verdächtige Magierin wurde festgenommen.&#8220;, sagte die Herrin von Theramore ernst, &#8222;Sie war neulich schon hier mit einem Gefolgen von unterschiedlichsten Leuten. Darunter auch ein königlich wirkender Mensch von beachtenswerter Statur. Doch bevor wir sie befragen konnten, verschwanden sie aus Theramore.&#8220;
Gilluine wusste sofort, um wen es sich handelte. Lord Drachenwill hatte also der Lady nicht alles mitgeteilt. Vermutlich weil die Ereignisse um Onyxia für Sturmwind immer noch zu peinlich waren.
&#8222;Gut, ich denke das ist auch für euch eventuell interessant.&#8220;, sagte Lady Prachtmeer als sie die Türe öffnete, und beide wieder in den Turm in Theramore zurückkehrten, den sie in Wirklichkeit nie verlassen hatten.
Sie gingen zur untersten Etage des Turms. Hier lehrten die Magier von Theramore den Novizen ihrer Klasse die verschiedensten Portale. Manche der ehemaligen Lehrlinge nutzten dann dies auch um schnell nach Theramore zu reisen.  Aber der Raum im Fuß des Turms sah jetzt nicht wie ein Ort des Studiums aus. Die Elitegarde von Theramore hatte sich an den Wänden verteilt. Ihre Lanzen hielten sie auf die Mitte des Runds gerichtet. Vier Hochelfenmagier kanalisierten einen Bannstrahl, der eine dunkelhäutige Menschenfrau mit schwarzen Haaren gefangenhielt. Das heftige Kinstern der Bannstrahl wurde nur noch von dem Zischen und den Flüchen der gefangenen Magierin übertönt.

&#8222;Genug.&#8220;, sagte Lady Prachtmeer als sie zusammen mit Gilluine die Plattform erreichte, die über der untersten Etage lag.
Die Magier unterbrachen ihren Bannzauber. Sofort befreite sich die Magierin und wollte ein Portal zaubern.
&#8222;Halt, es wird euch nichts nützen.&#8220;, warnte Lady Prachtmeer sie, &#8222;Dieser Raum ist nun für Portale aller Art  geschlossen.
Die Magierin hörte nicht auf die Herrscherin über Theramore. Sie vervollständigte ihren Zauber. Doch ihr Portal schloß sich unmittelbar in den Moment in den sie es geöffnet hatte. Sie versuchte es erneut.
&#8222;Ihr könnt es solange versuchen bis ihr euer Mana aufgebraucht habt, und meine Soldaten euch abführen können.&#8220;, höhnte nun Lady Prachtmeer, &#8222;Oder ihr könnt aufhören, und wir unterhalten uns wie zivilisierte Menschen.&#8220;
Spaia brach ihren Zauber ab. Sie blickte nun zum ersten Mal zu Lady Prachtmeer. Erstaunt sah sie Gilluine neben der Erzmagierin stehen. Die Paladin machte ein beruhigendes Zeichen in Spaias Richtung.
&#8222;So ist es gut.&#8220;, sagte die ehemalige Erzmagierin der Kirin Tor sanfter, &#8222;Und nun kommt zu uns herauf.&#8220;
Spaia stieg langsam die Treppen hinauf zur Plattform.
&#8222;Alle Achtung, Magierin.&#8220;, nickte Lady Prachtmeer, als Spaia vor ihr stand, &#8222;Ihr müsst erstaunliche Kräfte besitzen. Meine besten Magier hätten hier nun nicht mal mehr ein Portal öffnen können. Ihr versteht wohl, dass euch das sehr verdächtig macht.&#8220;
Spaias Augen funkelnden die Erzmagierin finster an. Gilluine war überzeugt, so wie sie Spaia kannte, dass wenn nicht die halbe Elitegarde von Theramore nun Pfeil und Bogen auf sie gerichtetet hätte und zwölf Hochelfenmagier ihre Zauberstäbe im Anschlag hätten, sie es wohl auf einen Versuch hätte ankommen lassen. Die Paladin war sich dabei gar nicht so sicher, ob Lady Prachtmeer gewinnen würde. 
&#8222;Verdächtg wessen?&#8220;, knurrte Spaia.
&#8222;Hochverrat?&#8220;, zuckte Lady Prachtmeer mit den Schultern, &#8222;Das ist immer eine gute Anklage. Eure Magie ist so stark, dass sie einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Ursprung haben muss. Einen dämonischen etwa?&#8220;
&#8222;Dämonen? Bah!&#8220;, entfuhr es Spaia, &#8222;Ich verrate euch nichts.&#8220;
&#8222;Verzeiht, Mylady, dass ich mich einmische&#8220;, sagte nun Gilluine, die den sehr kurzen Geduldsfaden von Spaia kannte und es nicht darauf ankommen lassen wollte, dass der Drache in ihr noch weiter gereizt würde, &#8222;Ich kenne diese Person. Ihr Name ist Spaia.&#8220;
&#8222;Ihr kennt sie?&#8220;, Lady Prachtmeer schaute die Paladin unglaubwürdig an. 
&#8222;Ja, Mylady, und lasst es mich so formulieren.&#8220;, fuhr Gilluine, nun ganz Lady Darnwacht, mit einem diplomatischen Unterton fort, &#8222;Sie ist für Sturmwind von ganz besonderer Wichtigkeit. Ich verbürge mich im Namen des Königs für sie.&#8220;
&#8222;Meine liebe Informationsministerin, ich denke ich sollte mich dann wohl hier mit eurem Wort zufrieden geben.&#8220;, zwinkerte ihr Lady Prachtmeer zu, &#8222;Ich überlasse sie eurer Verantwortung. Lebt wohl Lady Darnwacht. Viel Glück und Erfolg.&#8220;
Mit einem Wink entlies sie die Soldaten und Magier. 
&#8222;Es war mir eine Ehre euch getroffen zu haben, Mylady.&#8220;, sagte die Paladin und verbeugte sich vor der Herrscherin von Theramore, &#8222;Das Licht sei mit euch.&#8220;
Lady Prachtmeer nickte nur kurz und stieg die Stufen nach oben.
&#8222;Schnell weg hier.&#8220;, sagte Gilluine zu Spaia.
&#8222;Er wartet schon ungeduldig.&#8220;, war alles was Spaia sagte.
&#8222;Das kann ich mir vorstellen.&#8220;, nickte die Paladin, &#8222;Dann lass uns gehen.&#8220;


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

2. Verfolger

Es war ein strahlend schöner Tag. Die Sonne schien mit ganzer Pracht vom tiefblauen Himmel. Die Luft war voll mit angenehmen Düften der verschiedensten Kräuter.  Gilmenel und Aliasan wanderten durch die Wiese, die diese Gerüche hervorbrachte. Aliasan blieb das ein oder andere Mal stehen um einige Kräuter zu untersuchen. Gilmenel blickte hinunter zum mächtigen Anduin, der glitzernd in der Sonne am Fuß des sanften Hügels dahin floss.   
„Ich wollte Mutter könnte diese Anblick sehen.“, sagte sie aufgeregt zum Aliasan.
„Hm ja.“, grummelte der Magier ohne von der Blüte aufzublicken, die er gerade untersuchte.
„Aber sie wollte ja mit den anderen im Lager oben im Wäldchen bleiben.“, fuhr Gilmenel enttäuscht fort, „Ich versteh nicht, wie Landorian die Nacht bevorzugen kann.“
Aliasan rupfte die Blüte ab, und drehte sich zu seiner Tochter mit einem ernsten Gesicht.
„Du bist anders, als sie, Gil.“, erklärte er ihr.
Sorgenfalten gruben sich in seine Stirn ein wie der Anduin in das Land unter ihnen. 
„Ich weis, Vater.“, nickte sie mit zusammengepressten Lippen verlegen, „Du bist kein Elb.“
„Nein, das bin ich nicht.“, lachte Aliasan laut auf, „Und das ist auch gut so, beim Sonnenbrunnen. Unser Volk hat sich von der Nacht, die auch meine Vorfahren noch bevorzugten, losgesagt, um den Glanz der Sonne zu genießen. Und da du meine Tochter bist, hast du diese Vorliebe natürlich auch geerbt.“
„Aber ich …“, begann Gilmenel einzuwenden.
Sie hielt aber inne als sie den strengen Blick von Aliasan sah. Er würde nur weiter dozieren über ihre Herkunft, wenn sie ihm erklären würde, dass sie die Nacht und den Mond genauso liebt.
„Übrigens geerbt.“, begann Aliasan, „Wie steht es um deine Studien der thalassischen Sprache? Hast du die Aufgaben gelöst?“
„Ja, Vater.“, antwortete ihn Gilmenel.
„Gut, dann beschreib mir was du hier siehst.“, sagte er und hielt ihr die Blüte unter die Nase.
‚Das steigert nur noch meine Fremdheit hier, wenn ich diese Sprache lernen muss, die hier niemand spricht.’, seufzte Gilmenel innerlich und begann aber artig die Blüte auf Thalassisch, der Sprache ihres Vaters zu beschreiben.
Aliasan hörte ihr zu und korrigierte nur den ein oder anderen Fehler in ihrer Aussprache. Er war mit einem weitaus schwierigeren Problem, als der Ausbildung seiner Tochter beschäftigt. Ohne es zu bemerken, hatte er es sich die Gewohnheit angeeignet, die rechte Tasche seiner Robe und besonders den Inhalt eines kleinen Samtbeutels darin immer wieder besorgt zu untersuchen. Seit ihrem Abenteuer in der Stadt der Haradrim enthielt er nur noch letzte Krümel seines Vorrats an Manakeksen. Er war besorgt, dass wenn es zu irgendeinem Kampf käme, seine Magie nicht lange ausreichen würde sie alle zu verteidigen.
„Vater?“, schaute Gilmenel ihn fragend an als er ihre Übungen einige Zeit schon nicht mehr verbessert hatte.
„Entschuldige, Gil.“, murmelte der Magier, „Ich war im Gedanken versunken.“
„Was bewegt dich?“, wollte seine Tochter wissen.
„Ich weis nicht, ob du das schon verstehen kannst.“, schüttelte er abweisend den Kopf.
„Versuch es mir zu erklären.“, sagte Gilmenel in Thalassisch um ihn aufzuheitern.
Aliasan schaute sie überrascht an. Die Verwendung der Sprache gab ihn Mut.
„Schau, es liegt an der Magie.“, begann er ihr zu erklären, „Es gibt einen fundamentalen Unterschied zwischen Arda hier und Azeroth meiner Heimatwelt. In Azeroth ist die Magie allgegenwärtig. Besonders in Quel’Thalas, dort wo das Reich der Hochelfen liegt, ist sie Dank des Sonnenbrunnens überall. Die magiebegabten Rassen Azeroths haben sich an die Magie gewöhnt. Um mit ihr aber Zauber zu bewirken, benötigen wir das Mana. Wir können es auf verschiedenste Weise zu uns nehmen. In Azeroth haben wir dazu genug Möglichkeiten. Hier in Arda ist die Magie eine völlig andere. Sie ist außerdem sehr beschränkt auf sehr wenige Rassen. Soweit ich es weis ist die Magie den Valar, Maiar, Istari und einigen wenigen begabten Elben vorbehalten. Deine Mutter ist eine davon. Aber ihr Gesang benötigt keine Hilfsmittel. Er verwebt sich direkt mit der Natur Ardas. Sie hat keinen Bedarf für Mana. Aber ich habe ihn. Meine Vorräte sind erschöpft. Daher muss ich hier in Arda Ersatz suchen, aber außer einigen erfolgversprechenden Kräutern habe ich noch nichts gefunden, dass mir Mana geben könnte.“
„Kannst du denn die Kräuter nicht essen?“, fragte Gilmenel.
„Mein Kind, du bist naiv.“, lachte Aliasan sie aus, „Nein, sie müssten erst noch verarbeitet werden. Dazu würde ich ein gut ausgerüstetes Labor benötigen. Außerdem sind sie viel zu schwach. Ich bräuchte ganze Wagenladungen von diesen Kräutern um nur einen Manakeks zu backen.“
Gilmenel folgte seinen Worten nicht mehr.
‚Wann hört er endlich auf mich wie ein kleines Kind zu betrachten.’, grummelte sie wütend auf die Erniedrigung ihres Vaters in sich hinein.
Für Aliasan schien die Unterhaltung auch schon beendet zu sein, denn er untersuchte bereits wieder eine helllila Blüte. Gilmenel schaute den in der Sonne silbrig glänzenden Anduin entlang.
„Vater!“, rief sie plötzlich aufgeregt, „Dort!“
Aliasan schaute langsam auf, und folgte mit seinem Blicken den ausgestrechten Finger seiner Tochter. Er sah den Rauch am Horizont sofort. Er wusste, was in dieser Richtung lag. Die Haradrim hatten wohl die Elbensiedlung erreicht. Er glaubte nicht, dass sich die Haradrim mit dem Verschwinden von Landorian und seinen Leuten zufrieden geben würden. Sie müssten schneller vorankommen.
„Rasch, Gil.“, forderte er seine Tochter auf, „Zurück ins Lager.“

„So nah schon?“, sagte Landorian besorgt.
Aliasan hatte nach ihrer Rückkehr auf die Lichtung, in der der Rest lagerte, keine Mühe den leichten meditativen Schlaf des Elben zu unterbrechen.
„Ja, wir sind zwar schnell vorangekommen, Dank der Unermüdlichkeit der Elben, aber wir müssen sofort aufbrechen.“, mahnte Aliasan.
Landorian schüttelte den Kopf und fasste sich nachdenklich ans Kinn.
„Eigentlich wollte ich den Anduin sehr weit nördlich kreuzen.“, sagte er im Gedanken versunken.
„Warum das?“, fragte ihn Aliasan.
„Nun, auf dieser Seite des Anduin leben nur sehr wenige andere Völker.“, erklärte der Elb, „Ich wollte unsere Reise so wenig wie möglich auffällig erscheinen lassen. Wir Elben bleiben am liebsten unter uns.“
„Das verstehe ich.“, nickte ihm der Hochelfenmagier zu, „Darin ähneln sich unsere beiden Völker.“
„Das andere Ufer beherbergt viele Königreiche der Menschen.“, fuhr Landorian fort, „Ich wäre ihnen gerne aus dem Weg gegangen. Aber wir haben wohl keine andere Wahl.“
„Es scheint mir das kleinere Übel zu sein, Menschen ertragen zu müssen, als von den Haradrim umgebracht zu werden.“, sagte Eärdaliene sanft, die zu den beiden Männern gekommen war, nachdem ihr Gilmenel das Beobachtete berichtet hatte.
„Das denke ich auch, Liebste.“, sagte Aliasan und küsste sie auf die Wange.
Landorian schüttelte den Kopf. 
„So einfach ist das nicht.“, sagte er den beiden.
„Wieso nicht?“, schaute ihn Eärdaliene fragend an.
„Kommt mit.“, sagte Landorian und ging in Richtung der Wiese, auf der Aliasan und Gilmenel vor Kurzen waren. Als sie den Waldrand erreicht hatten, deutete er den Anduin abwärts.
„Der Anduin ist hier ein breiter und mächtiger Fluss.“, sagte er ehrfürchtig vor dem gewaltigen Strom zu ihren Füßen, „Ihn zu überqueren ist das Problem.“
Aliasan und Eärdaliene schauten ihn fragend an.
„Entschuldigt, ich vergaß, dass ihr nicht aus Mittelerde seit.“, sagte Landorian, „Die nächste Brücke um den Strom zu queren befindet sich in der Stadt Osgiliath weit im Norden. Hier im Süden gibt es nur vereinzelte Fährleute. Die nächste und am schnellsten erreichbare Fährmöglichkeit liegt circa einen Tagesmarsch flussabwärts in Richtung der heranrückenden Haradrim. Die nächste oberhalb von hier ist mindestens eine Woche entfernt.“
„Das gefällt mir gar nicht.“, schüttelte Aliasan seinen Kopf, „Aber so wie es ausschaut, haben wir keine Wahl als flussabwärts zu ziehen, und das rasch.“
„Das ist auch meine Überzeugung.“, nickte ihm Eärdaliene zu.
„Ja, vermutlich bleibt uns keine andere Wahl als wieder nach Süden zu gehen und zu hoffen, dass die Haradrim die Fähre noch nicht erreicht haben.“, sagte Landorian finster, „Wir sollten sofort aufbrechen.“
„Und nur das aller Notwendigste mitnehmen.“, ergänzte Aliasan, „Wir müssen schnell sein.“
„Gut, ich werde den anderen Bescheid geben.“, stimmte Landorian zu und verließ Eärdaliene und Aliasan.
„Meinst du wir schaffen es?“, fragte Eärdaliene etwas besorgt.
„Ehrlich gesagt, mein Leben, ich weis es nicht.“, schüttelte Aliasan mit Sorgenfalten auf der Stirn den Kopf.

Der Tross der Elben war in einen leichten Laufschritt gefallen. Die Wenigen, die das Tempo nicht zu Fuß halten konnten, waren auf die beiden Pferdewagen aufgeteilt worden, die vorher das wertvollste Hab und Gut der Elben transportiert hatten. Landorian lenkte einen der Wagen an der Spitze des Zuges. Aliasan versicherte sich, dass Eärdaliene und Gilmenel mithalten konnten. Musste aber langsam erkennen, dass wohl die beiden besser vorankamen als er. Es war im daher gar nicht unangenehm, dass er unbedingt mit Landorian reden musste. Er lief zur Spitze des Zuges und schwang sich zu Landorian auf den Kutschbock.
„Landorian, etwas beunruhigt mich.“, sagte er noch etwas außer Atem.
Landorian schaute ihn anfangs fragend an, aber begann zu schmunzeln, als er Aliasan schnaufen sah.
„Und das wäre?“, forderte er den Magier auf.
„Auf unserer Erkundungen und auch sonst so, sind mir auf dieser Seite des Anduin keine Menschen begegnet.“, begann der Hochelf, „Die Ausnahme bilden natürlich die Haradrim und die kleine Spähergruppe, die wir letztes Jahr trafen. Daraus schließe ich, dass die guten Menschenvölker des alten Bundes, wie ihr sie bezeichnet, an dieser Seite des Anduin kein Interesse mehr haben. Daher frage ich mich, ob die Fährstelle überhaupt noch besetzt ist.“
Landorian blickte nachdenklich die Zügel seiner Pferde für eine lange Zeit an. Er schien nicht sonderlich begeistert davon Aliasan zu antworten. 
„Eärdaliene hat mir einiges über dich erzählt.“, begann er letztendlich zögerlich, „Und fürwahr, ich hätte es ja auch selbst bereits einsehen sollen, dein Verstand ist sehr scharf.“
„Danke für das Kompliment.“, sagte Aliasan geschmeichelt, „Aber darum geht es jetzt nicht.“
„Nun, du hast natürlich Recht.“, bestätigte Landorian dem Magier, „Südithilien, wie die freien Völker dieses Land hier nennen, war einst ein Teil eines mächtigen Königreichs, dessen Hauptstadt Osgiliath war. Doch vor Generationen kämpften die freien Völker schon einmal gegen die Macht, die nun jenseits der Berge wieder erwacht. Sie gewannen, aber der Sieg war teuer erkauft. Seit jener Zeit meiden die Menschen diesen Landstrich, und auch die Elben haben ihn im Laufe der Zeit verlassen. Trotzdem ist es natürlich für die Verteidigung der Königreiche jenseits des Anduins von größter Wichtigkeit die Lage in Südithilien zu kennen. Daher werden einige Fährstellen von ihnen unterhalten. Allerdings kann ich nur hoffen, dass jemand dort ist, der uns übersetzen kann, denn natürlich lagern die Fähren am anderen Ufer des Anduins.“
„Ich danke dir für die ehrliche Antwort.“, nickte Aliasan dem Elb zu, „Ich habe mir so etwas bereits gedacht. Wir können also nur hoffen.“
„So ist es.“, flüsterte Landorian verlegen, „Wir werden es bald wissen. Es sind nur noch wenige Meilen bis zur Fähre.“
Der Weg führte nun über offenes Grasland. Aliasan schien es, als ob Landorian nun das Tempo noch etwas erhöht hatte. Er schaute sich besorgt nach seiner Familie um. Erleichtert stellte er fest, dass sie noch immer in der Mitte des Tross´ waren.
„Wenn wir gleich da drüber sind, dann werden wir die Fährstelle sehen.“, sagte Landorian und zeigte auf die sanften Hügel die vor ihnen lagen.
Als sie die Spitze einer dieser Hügel erreicht hatten stoppte Landorian den Wagen. Er stieg auf die Kutschbock. 
„Da liegt sie.“, sagte er und deutet nach unten zum Anduin.
Aliasan schaute in die angegebene Richtung. Hoffnung stieg in ihm auf, als er die wehrhafte Anlage der Fährstelle sah. Es war nicht nur einfach ein Anlegesteg. Die Betreiber der Fähre hatten vor diesen eine ganze Burg errichtet. Ein Wassergraben schützte sie auf der Landseite. Die Mauern mit ihren Wehrtürmen und Zinnengängen schienen auch aus sehr massiven grauen Stein erbaut worden zu sein. Die ganze Anlage bestand aus drei Höfen, die durch mächtige Tore voneinander getrennt waren. Sie erschienen ihm wie Schleusen. Sie waren gegeneinander versetzt. Das erste Tor lag in der Mitte der Mauer, die den ersten Hof umgab. Das Tor in den zweiten Hof lag links in der Rückwand des ersten Hofes. Der zweite Hof war wenig mehr als eine breite Gasse, die von oben sehr leicht verteidigt werden konnte. Er führte von der linken Seite der Burg zur rechten, wo das Tor in den innersten und grössten Hof lag. Er lag direkt am Fluss. Landestege ragten von ihm aus in den Strom. Aliasan war beeindruckt, als er sah, dass die Burgmauern weit in den Anduin hineinreichten, um die Stege zu schützen. Allerdings beunruhigte es ihn auch, dass aus den Gebäuden, die sich an die Burgmauer des Flusshofes schmiegten kein Rauch aufstieg. Er konnte auch keinerlei andere Lebenszeichen erkennen. Er beruhigte seine Sorgen mit der Entfernung in der die Burg noch lag. 
„Sehr eindrucksvoll.“, bestätigte Aliasan.
Landorian steuerte den Wagen auf einen Weg zu, der von der Burg in die Hügel führte. Der Weg war überwuchert von allerlei Pflanzen und machte den Eindruck, als ob er lange nicht mehr benützt worden war. Aliasans Mut sank. 

Landorian hielt den Wagen an. Die Burg der Fährstelle lag nun vor ihnen. Er stieg ab. Die Elben versammelten sich alle um ihn. Aliasan schüttelte den Kopf.
„Landorian, das schaut nicht gut aus.“, sagte er deprimiert.
Die Zugbrücke und das Tor der Burg waren offen. Aber nun aus der Nähe betrachtet konnten sie sehen, dass Brücke und Tor einem schweren Angriff ausgesetzt waren. In der Zugbrücke fehlten einige Bohlen, und die Torflügel waren aus ihren Angeln gerissen. Brandspuren waren überall deutlich erkennbar. Aliasan ging einige Schritte zur Seite, um durch das Tor sehen zu können. Landorian folgte ihm.
„Die Tore zum zweiten Hof sind geschlossen.“, sagte er, „Vielleicht gibt es dahinter noch Bewohner in der Burg. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir Vorsicht walten lassen.“
Landorian nickte nur stumm. Sie gingen beide zurück zu den Elben.
„Macht euch kampfbereit.“, sagte Landorian den Wartenden, „Frauen und Kinder nach hinten.“
„Daraus wird nichts.“, sagte Eärdaliene entschlossen und nahm ein Schwert, dass an der Seite von Landorians Wagen befestigt war. Aliasan sah sie lächelnd an.
„Meine hochverehrte Matrone, dieses mal müsst ihr euch fügen.“, sagte er leicht ironisch und deutete auf Gilmenel, „Du musst unsere Tochter beschützen, meine Liebe. Sie ist noch zu jung zum kämpfen.“
Eärdaliene Blicke funkelten den Elfen kalt wie das Eis des Helcaraxë an.
„Ja, das ist richtig.“, seufzte sie und stellte sich schützend an Gilmenels Seite.
Landorian und Aliasan näherten sich mit den Bewaffneten vorsichtig der Zugbrücke. Es waren eindeutige Kampfspuren zu sehen. Wie lange aber der Kampf zurücklag konnte Aliasan nicht erkennen. Er war auch überrascht, keinerlei Überreste der Angreifer oder Verteidiger zu sehen. Langsam gingen sie über die Zugbrücke. Das Holz knirschte morsch unter ihren Füßen.  Als sie das mächtige Tor durchschritten, kam es ihnen so vor als würden sie in eine schwarze Leere fallen. Der gesamte Torhof war durch eine gewaltige Feuersbrunst schwarz wie Asche. Er füllte sich langsam mit dem Tross der Elben. Einige Elben untersuchten das Tor in den nächsten Hof.
„Es ist komplett intakt, aber sein Holz ist so alt und verkohlt, dass es fast von alleine zerfällt.“, meldete ein Elb Landorian, „Wir können es leicht aufbrechen.“
„Ist das klug?“, fragte Eärdaliene, die es natürlich am Ende des Tross´ nicht ausgehalten hatte, Landorian.
„Ich weis es nicht.“, schüttelte der Elb nachdenklich den Kopf, „Aber wir haben wohl wenig Alternativen. So wie es ausschaut, ist hier niemand mehr, der uns öffnen könnte.“
„Ja, wir haben nur  zwei Alternativen.“, begann Aliasan zu erklären, „Das Tor aufbrechen oder über die Mauer klettern.“
„Ich klettere rüber, Onkel.“, sagte ein junger Elb.
„Lingolf, du bist noch zu jung.“, wandte Landorian ein.
„Und ich gehe mit.“, sagte Gilmenel und hielt sich an Lingolfs Arm fest.
„Du bist auch …“, begann Eärdaliene zu protestieren, hielt aber inne und begann zu lächeln, „Ach, was soll es. Ich würde dasselbe tun.“
„Landorian, du bist wohl überstimmt.“, grinste Aliasan den Elb an. Er schwang dabei lässig bereits ein Seil mit einem Haken. Mit einer eleganten Bewegung schleuderte er den Haken auf die Zinnen der Torwehr. Er zog daran. Ein metallisches Kratzen gefolgt von einem Klicken war zu hören. Der Haken hatte sich in der Mauer verfangen. Aliasan legte sein gesamtes Gewicht hinein. 
„Das hält.“, nickte er den beiden Jugendlichen zu. 
„Steigt rauf.“, ermahnte Landorian die Beiden, „Schaut euch um und meldet uns was ihr seht. Mehr nicht. Verstanden?“
Lingolf und Gilmenel nickten nur stumm. Lingolf ergriff das ihm von Aliasan gereichte Seil. Leichtfüßig kletterte er die Mauer hinauf. Er verschwand durch die Zinnen der Torwehr. Kurz darauf erschien sein Kopf zwischen den Zinnen. Er winkte Gilmenel zu. Sie nahm ebenfalls das Seil und kletterte genauso gewandt wie der junge Elb die Mauer empor, bis Lingolf ihr eine Hand reichte und sie durch die Zinnen zog.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

3. Gefangen

„Ich weis ja nicht.“, grübelte der Orc und kratzte sich nachdenklich mit seiner enormen grünen Hand am Kopf, „Ich denke wir sollten es nicht tun.“
„Für das Denken bezahle ich dich nicht, Kromzak.“, sagte die Hochelfe neben ihn.
„Bezahlen?“, stutzte der Orckrieger, „Ihr habt mich noch nie bezahlt.“
Aliasane schüttelte kaum wahrnehmbar den Kopf. Das etwas simple Gemüt erstaunte sie immer wieder an Kromzak. Doch letztendlich hatte sie ihn genau deshalb zu ihrer rechten Hand gemacht. Er war so berechenbar. Aber er hatte andere wichtigere Qualitäten.
„Also?“, fragte die Hexenmeisterin den zwei Köpfe größeren Orc resolut und stützte die Hände in ihre Hüften, „Wie schaut die taktische Lage aus?“
„Ah, Taktik.“, nickte der Orc, sich wieder auf sicheren Gesprächsterrain wähnend.
Aliasane wusste, dass der Krieger in der Planung ihrer Raubzüge stets die richtige Taktik gewählt hatte. Er besaß ein natürliches Talent für die Art und Führung eines Kampfes. Anders als viele seiner grünhäutigen Kollegen, die einfach blind auf ihre Kraft vertrauend nach vorne preschten, dachte er vorher darüber nach, wie er am besten den Feind besiegen könnte. Aliasane hatte das schon kurz nach ihrer ersten Begegnung erkannt, und ihn seither gefördert.
„Es sind einige Schildwachen der Nachtelfen im Ort.“, begann der Orc, „Darunter auch einige ihrer Eliteoffiziere. Aber von der Kampfkraft her stellen sie für uns kein Problem dar. Wir können diese sogar noch deutlich vermindern.“
„Was schlägst du vor?“, sagte Aliasane und warf dabei einen flüchtigen Blick aus ihrem Versteck in einem Dickicht gegenüber der Insel von Astraanar auf die dortige Siedlung der Nachtelfen.
„Der Ort hat nur zwei Zugänge.“, erklärte der Orc, „Es ist das Beste wir teilen uns auf. Eine Gruppe greift von der Eschentalseite aus an, die zweite schleicht sich um den See auf die andere Seite und greift von dort aus an.  Wichtig ist, dass diese als erstes den Flugmeister ausschaltet. Günstiger Weise ist dieser gleich neben der Brücke. Die Eschentalgruppe sollte etwas früher angreifen, damit diese die Offiziere bindet. Das wäre alles. Alles andere ist dann Kriegsglück.“
„Wer sollte die Gruppen anführen?“, fragte die zierliche Hochelfe nach.
„Nun, das ist ganz klar.“, antwortet der Orc etwas überrascht, „Ihr leidet die Eschentalgruppe, und ich die andere.“
„Nein.“, schüttelte Aliasane ihren Kopf mit den streng geschnittenen blonden Haaren, „Hier müssen wir etwas ändern.“
„Wieso?“, fragte Kromzak leicht beleidigt, „Bis jetzt waren meinen Taktiken immer gut genug.“
„Das stimmt.“, versuchte Aliasane den Orc zu beruhigen, „Aber dieses Mal habe ich noch einige Informationen, die du nicht besitzt.“
„Ja?“, fuhr ihr der Orc unfreundlich ins Wort.
Aliasane wunderte sich etwas. Kromzak wusste doch nur zu gut, wer hier das Sagen hatte. Sie schaute wie beiläufig ihre rechte Hand an. Ein kleiner Feuerball bildete sich auf ihrer Handfläche. Er wurde allmählich größer. Mit einer kleinen Bewegung warf sie ihn. Wie zufällig verfehlte der Feuerball Kromzaks Kopf nur um Zentimeter, bevor er in einem Baum hinter ihm einschlug.
„Ja!“, bestätigte sie mit einer finsteren Stimme.
Kromzak richtete die Augen zu Boden und knurrte, „Schon gut. Ich habe verstanden.“
„Dann ist ja alles klar.“, sagte die Hexenmeisterin wieder freundlicher, „Also, wo war ich stehen geblieben? Achja, die Anführer der Trupps. Ich finde den Eschentaltrupp solltest du leiten Kromzak. Hier wird wohl der Kampf am heftigsten sein. Und den anderen …“
Aliasane zögerte und rieb sich nachdenklich an ihrem Ohrring.
„Hast du einen Vorschlag, Kromzak?“, fragte sie mit einem unschuldigen Blick den Krieger.
„Den hätte ich, wenn ihr ihn hören wollt.“, grummelte der Orc, „Mavdet, denke ich, hat das Geschick dazu.“
„Ein Mensch?“, fragte die Hochelfe ungläubig nach.
„Ja, und alle anderen Menschen und die Zwerge gehen mit ihm.“, nickte der Orc, „Die Wachen werden sie zuerst nicht für gefährlich halten.“
„So machen wir es. Lasst uns zum Lager zurückkehren und alles vorbereiten.“, lobte die Hochelfe den Orc, „Raffiniert wie immer.“
‚Und so leicht zu manipulieren.’, dachte sie insgeheim.

„Du hast also alles verstanden?“, sagte Aliasane mit einen tiefen Blick in seine Augen.
„Ja.“, nickte er langsam, „Ich hoffe nur, dass alles so klappt.“
„Hast du Zweifel?“, zischte sie nur kurz. Das Funkeln in ihren blau leuchtenden Augen blitzte kurz auf.
„Nein, nein.“, schüttelte er heftig den Kopf, „Eure Pläne sind stets perfekt.“
„Das will ich meinen.“, sagte sie nicht ohne Selbstgefallen, „Nun geht, und zu niemanden ein Wort.“
Er wagte nicht ihr den Rücken zuzuwenden und ging mit einer Verbeugung rückwärts aus ihrem Zelt. Kromzak wollte gerade das Zelt betreten, als er den seltsamen Blick des Menschen sah.
„Is’ was?“, fragte er den etwas Verwirrten.
„Kromzak, sie …“, beginn der noch total Verstörte, aber fuhr nach einem kurzen Kopfschütteln fort, „Nein, alles in Ordnung.“ 
„Gut.“, knurrte der Orc und betrat ihr Zelt.
„Ah, Kromzak.“, begrüßte Aliasan ihren Meisterstrategen, „Alle bereit?“
„Ja.“, nickte der Orc nachdenklich, „Allerdings …“
Sie schaute ihn mit einen nachfragenden Blick an, als der Orc nicht mehr weiter redete, „Allerdings?“
„Mavdet.“, sagte Kromzak kurz, „Er macht mir Sorgen. Er wirkte so abwesend, als er euer Zelt verließ. Vielleicht sollten wir ihn als Anführer der Dunkelküstengruppe austauschen.“
„Nein, Kromzak. Er leidet die Gruppe.“, sagte die Hexenmeisterin und fügte hinzu als sie sah, dass dies wohl dem Orc nicht genügte, „Ich musste ihn nur die Taktik etwas genauer erklären als ihm vielleicht lieb war. Er hatte etwas Angst vor der Aufgabe. Aber es ist seine Chance sich zu beweisen.“
„Gut, wenn ihr es sagt.“, nickte der Orc nicht gänzlich zufrieden der Hochelfe zu.
„Das will ich meinen.“, sagte sie voller Überzeugung, „Also wann greifen wir an?“
„Im Morgengrauen.“, antwortet ihr der Orc kurz.
„Gut, dann haben wir noch etwas Zeit für die Vorbereitungen.“, nickte sie, „Mavdet sollte dann gegen Mitternacht aufbrechen.“
„Er weis ja nun wohl Bescheid.“, erwiderte der Orc.
„Ja, das denke ich auch.“, sagte sie. Ein kurzes Lächeln huschte über ihre Lippen, „Dann ist alles in Ordnung. Lass uns die Stellungen noch mal durchgehen.“
Sie zeigte mit einem schmalen Dolch auf die Karte die vor Ihnen auf einem kleinen Tisch lag. 
„Von hier aus greift Mavdet an.“, erklärte Sie und deute auf die Strasse, die von der Dunkelküste nach Astraanar hinein führte. 
„Und wir werden von hier zuschlagen.“, ergänzte der Orc und deute mit seinem enormen grünen Zeigefinger auf die Strasse die den Ort ins Eschental verließ.
„Eine kleine Korrektur.“, sagte sie ohne den Orc anzuschauen, „Ich werde dieses Mal nicht vorne dabei sein. Sondern mich hier befinden.“
Sie bohrte Ihren Dolch auf der Karte in einen kleinen Hügel etwas außerhalb von Astraanar.
„Wieso das?“, schaute sie der Orc überrascht an, „Es war doch aus …“
„Ich habe noch mal darüber nachgedacht.“, antwortete sie mit einem finsteren Blick, „Es ist besser, wenn bei einen so großen Kampf jemand die Übersicht behält.“
„Das sollte nicht notwendig sein.“, grummelte der Orc, „Astranar ist nur ein Happen für uns.“
„Außerdem.“, fuhr sie fort, ohne Zweifel zu lassen wer hier das Sagen hatte, „Ich kann euch so den Rücken decken, falls Hilfe für die Nachtelfen aus dem Eschental kommen sollte.“
„Wie denn?“, sagte der Orc ungeduldig, „Die sitzen in Astranar in der Falle.“
„Keine Diskussionen!“, sagte sie scharf. Ihre Hände glühten bereits wieder etwas, „Wer weis was diese Nachtelfen für Tricks haben.“
Kromzak schluckte als er ihre Hände sah. Er wusste, dass irgendetwas gleich brennen würde, wenn er nicht klein bei geben würde, und er wollte nicht, dass es er war.
„In Ordnung.“, winselte er fast, „Wie ihr befehlt.“
Er verließ das Zelt mit einen abfälligen Grunzer, den er hoffte, dass sie nicht gehört hatte.
Ihre Finger trommelten wütend auf den Kartentisch.
‚Es muss funktionieren.’, dachte sie grimmig, ‚Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit für mich.“

Der Morgen dämmerte. Mavdet hatte mit den Menschen und Zwergen der Bande das Lager bereits vor langen verlassen. Kromzak war mit den Rest ebenfalls auf Position gegangen. Sie schaute in das verlassene Lager. 
„Sehr gut.“, murmelte sie, „Es beginnt.“
Sie ging wieder in ihr Zelt und begann sich umzuziehen. Die prächtige edelsteinbesetzte blaue Robe legte sie sorgfältig in eine Truhe. Ebenso all ihre anderen prachtvollen Kleidungsstücken, die ihr so mancher Raubzug eingebracht hatte. Sie schaute kurz ihren Stab nachdenklich an.
„Alles.“, seufzte sie, und stellte ihn in eine Ecke, aus der sie ein Bündel schäbiger Kleider nahm.
Mit sichtlichen Unbehagen schlüpfte sie in die aus groben Stoff gefertigten Lumpen. Sie war froh, dass sich im Zelt kein Spiegel befand, aber sie konnte sich es vorstellen wie sie jetzt aussah. Sie ging kurz vor das Zelt und nahm etwas Erde. Mit einem kurzen Seufzer öffnete sie ihre Haarspange und verteilte die Erde in ihrem strahlend blonden Haar. Sie ging wieder in das Zelt und nahm einen kleinen Sack aus der Truhe, bevor sie sie sorgfältig verschloss und mit Schutzzaubern versah. Sie schaute sich noch ein letztes Mal in ihrem Zelt um, und verließ diesen Teil ihres Lebens.
Es dauerte nicht lange bis sie den kleinen Hügel erreichte. Von dort hatte sie eine gute Sicht auf das Geschehen. Sie sah wie einige Menschen und Zwerge panisch aus dem Eschental Richtung Astranar liefen. Sie konnte ihre Schreie bis zu sich hören.
„Horde! Hilfe!“, schrien die Flüchtlinge, „Wir wurden angegriffen! Sie kommen! Hilfe!“
Aus Astranar kamen einige Wachen gelaufen. Sie hatten ihre Gleven gezogen. Die Flüchtlinge stürmten über die Brücke in den Ort. Sie umringten die Nachtelfen und schienen diesen mit heftigen Gesten ihre Situation zu erklären. Eine Wache lief in ein Gebäude. Die gesamte Wachmannschaft angeführt von der Ortkommandantin verließ das Wachgebäude. Sie rief irgendwelche Befehle. Die Wachen formierten sich jenseits der Brücke zum Eschental zu Schlachtreihen. Eine Reitern auf ihrer Säbelzahnkatze ritt über die Brücke und verschwand im Wald. Die Flüchtlinge geleitete man ins Wirtshaus in Astranar.
Aliasane grinste teuflisch. Sie öffnete den mitgebrachten Sack und legte zwei Seile und ein Stück Stoff neben sich ins Gras, als Kromzak begann Astranar anzugreifen.
Kromzak schien zu zögern, als er die Reihen der kampfbereiten Nachtelfen sah. Aber er konnte den Angriff nicht mehr stoppen. Mit voller Wucht traf die Bande auf die Wachen. Es entbrannte ein heftiges Gefecht. Ein Elfenhorn war aus dem Wald zu hören. 
‚Es ist an der Zeit’, dachte sie.
Sie begann über den Seilen und den Tuch einen Zauber zu sprechen. Sie begangen sich zu bewegen. Schnell verschränkte sie ihre Arme auf den Rücken und legte sich auf den Bauch. Wie von Geisterhand fesselten sie die beiden Seile an Füßen und Armen. Sie öffnete ihren Mund. Das Stück Stoff stopfte sich als Knebel in ihren Mund. Sie lies sich von den Hügel auf die Strasse rollen, die unter ihr lag. Ein Trupp Nachtsäblerreiterinnen preschte an ihr vorbei, um Kromzak in den Rücken zu fallen. 
‚Ah, der gute Kromzak. Er weis wann es sinnlos ist.’, dachte sie als der Kampflärm plötzlich stoppte.
Sie konnte sich lebhaft vorstellen, wie der Orc nun innerlich toben würde, aber seine Lage war aussichtslos. Sie begann auf ihrem Knebel zu kauen und wurde ohnmächtig.
Einige Nachtsäblerreiterinnen kamen die Straße wieder zurück. Sie stoppten. Eine Nachtelfe stieg ab und ging auf die gefesselte Aliasane zu. Sie rief ihr irgendetwas zu. Mit der Breitseite ihrer Gleve stupste sie die Ohnmächtige. Sie winkte einer ihrer Kameradinnen zu sich. Zusammen legten sie die Bewusstlose vor den Sattel quer über den Nachtsäbler der ersten Nachtelfe. Sie stieg auf und nickte kurz ihren Kameradinnen zu, bevor sie mit Aliasane wieder in Richtung Astranar zurückritt. 

Aliasane blinzelte. Zartes Licht durchflutete den Raum. Sie lehnte sich langsam auf ihre Arme. Das Bett in dem sie lag war eindeutig für eine größere Rasse gebaut, und auch nicht für viel Komfort ausgelegt. Sie hatte ein Nachthemd an, das ihr auch eindeutig zu groß war. Man hatte sie offensichtlich gewaschen. Zwei Nachtelfenwachen standen dem Bett gegenüber. Eine nickte ihr zu und rief etwas.
Eine andere Wache betrat den Raum. Ihre Rüstung unterschied sich kaum von den Wachen, aber als diese salutierten, wusste Aliasane, dass es wohl eine Offizierin war.
„Ich denke wohl, dass wir einige offene Fragen zusammen zu klären haben.“, begann die Offizierin ohne irgendeinen Gruß in Gemeinsprache.
Aliasane schaute sie ängstlich an und zog das Bettuch mit beiden Händen vor ihre Brust in Richtung Gesicht und begann am ganzen Leib zu Zittern.
„Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben.“, sagte die Nachtelfe nun sanfter, „Es passiert dir nichts.“
Aliasanes kleine Theatereinlage hatte ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Sie zeigte der Nachtelfe gegenüber ein wenig Entspannung.
„Ich hoffe du verstehst mich.“, grübelte die Nachtelfe, „Vielleicht kannst du etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.“
„Ich…, ich …“, begann die Hexenmeisterin ängstlich in gebrochenen Gemein sichtlich mühsam zu stammeln, „weis es nicht.“
„Unser Druide sagt, dass du kräftig genug zum Reden wärst.“, fragte die Offizierin in einem Ton der fast an ein Verhör erinnerte, „Bist du es?“
„Es muss gehen.“, sagte Aliasane schwach, „Was wollt ihr wissen?“
„Fangen wir ganz mit deinen Namen an.“, begann die Nachtelfe.
„Man nennt mich Shataelia.“, sagte Aliasane nachdenklich, „Shataelia Sonnenzorn.“
„Was tust du in Kalimdor?“, fragte die Wachoffizierin weiter, „Wie kommt jemand deiner Rasse hierher?“
Leichte Verachtung schwang in ihrer Stimme mit.
„Ich komme aus Theramore“, erklärte Aliasane mit glänzenden blauen Augen, „Ich wollte Vorkommnisse im Gebiet von Azshara untersuchen. Als ich diesen Banditen unterwegs in die Hände fiel. Sie nahmen mir alles ab und schleppten mich mit.“
„Das erklärt schon meine nächste Frage, was du mit diesen Halunken zu tun hast.“, nickte die Nachtelfe und fasste sich nachdenklich ans Kinn.
„Mit diesen räuberischen Hordenpack?“, rief Aliasane überrascht und fügte entsetzt hinzu, „Nichts!“
„Das hoffe ich für dich, Hochgeborne.“, sagte die Offizierin und spuckte das letzte Wort beinahe aus.
„Nein, ich kam nur her um zu studieren.“, jammerte Aliasane vorbildlich nach allen Regeln der Schauspielkunst.
Die Nachtelfe zeigte sich trotzdem nicht überzeugt. Sie schüttelte den Kopf, als ob ihr irgendwas durch den Sinn ging.
„Sonnenzorn, Sonnenzorn, hm.“, grübelte sie, „Shataelia? Shatael!“
Ihre Miene verfinstere sich plötzlich. Sie schaute Aliasane mit einem finsteren Blick an.
„Was habt ihr?“, sagte Aliasane nun zum ersten Mal richtig entsetzt.
„Shatael Sonnenzorn!“, schrie die Nachtelfe, „Bist du mit diesem Bastard verwandt?“
Aliasane machte sich langsam Sorgen. 
‚Vielleicht war es kein guter Gedanke Vaters alten Decknamen zu verwenden.’, dachte sie zweifelnd.
„Er war einmal mein Vater.“, sagte Aliasane leise, „Was erzürnt euch so?“
„Meine Schwester verschwand, als sie dieses Subjekt zu unserem Posten bringen sollte.“, knurrte die Nachtelfe voller Verachtung.
„Da haben wir etwas gemein.“, sagte Aliasane, „Mein Vater, der Schuft, verschwand aus Silbermond kurz nachdem ich geboren wurde, und lies meine Mutter und mich einfach ohne ein Wort sitzen.“
Sie spielte mit voller Überzeugung die Verachtung gegenüber ihrem Vater.
„Mag sein, dass wir beide mit ihm etwas zu bereden haben.“, nickte die Nachtelfe, „Silbermond? Das ist weit weg, und soviel ich weis wurde es zerstört.“
‚Naja, nicht ganz.’, dachte Aliasane, ‚Aber das gibst du arrogante Ausgeburt einer Nachtelfe wohl nicht zu.’
„Ja, ist es wohl.“, zuckte Aliasane mit den Schultern, „Aber meine Mutter und ich verließen es kurz nachdem mein Vater uns verließ, und wohnten bei einem Onkel in Dalaran, der mich auch auf die Magierschule brachte.“
„Oh, eine Meisterin des Arkanen.“, sagte die Offizierin, die ihre Verachtung der Hochelfe gegenüber nun nicht mehr verbergen konnten.
„Ja, ich bin eine Magierin der Kirin Tor im Dienste der Allianz.“, empörte sich nun Aliasane, „Vielleicht können wir wieder auf das Wesentliche kommen.“  
„Wie kommst du dann nach Kalimdor, Kirin Tor.“, sagte die Offizierin etwas gemässigter.
„Mein Orden hat mich kurz vor den Geißelkriegen noch nach Theramore geschickt, um die dortigen Magier zu unterstützen.“, antwortete Aliasane emotionslos.
„Ich denke das genügt mir für’s Erste.“, sagte die Nachtelfe, „Dort auf dem Stuhl findest du neue Kleidung. Du kannst dich ankleiden und dir wenn du willst etwas die Beine vertreten. Ich würde dir aber nicht empfehlen Astranar zu verlassen, bis alles geklärt ist.“
Aliasane nickte nur stumm, als die Offizierin und die Wachen den Raum verliesen. Sie hoffte, dass die Nachtelfe ihre Geschichte gekauft hätte.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

4. Klärung

Gilmenel schauterte. Sie wusste ja, was sie erwarten würde, aber es machte ihr Angst. Sie stand in den Ruinen der Jagdhütte von Quel’Lithien. Sie dachte zurück an ihren Abschied von Sylvanas. Es kam ihr wie Jahrhunderte vor, und doch war es erst wenige Monate her. 
‚Ich muss es klären.’, dachte sie traurig, ‚Es gibt sonst keine Ruhe für mich.’
Langsam ging sie aus der traurigen Ruine des einst prachtvollen Gebäudes. Sie hing ihren Gedanken nach. Das Land um sie herum war vollkommen verdorben. Alles war tot. Die Bäume nur noch Stümpfe mit braunen Nadeln und Blättern. Das Gras war gänzlich verdorrt. Die Bäche und Teiche, die sie sah, waren nur noch brodelnde giftige Schlammmassen.
‚Auf nach Lordaeron!’, feuerte sie sich an, ‚Ich habe eine alte Freundin zu besuchen.’
Sie stieß auf die Straße die vom Paß in das Tal von Stratholm führte. Sie versuchte nicht an das Grauen um sie herum zu denken. Ihr kam ihr großer Freund in den Sinn.
‚Ungbar, hast du es nach Hause geschafft?’, dachte sie, als sie die verpestete Landschaft durchschritt. 
Sie wusste es würde zu Fuß ein weiter Weg nach Lordaeron, aber sie konnte sich nicht vorstellen, wie Irgendetwas sie in ihrer Geistgestalt zu tragen vermochte. Sie dachte an ihre bequeme Reise zurück, als Ungbar sie sanft und ohne Mühen über die Berge getragen hatte.
‚Ich denke ein kleiner Umweg ist möglich. Zeit hab ich ja jetzt genug.’, überzeugte sie sich selbst, dass es eine gute Idee wäre nach Ungbar zuschauen.
Sie wollte unbedingt wissen, was aus dem freundlichen Naturgeist geworden ist. Es war zwar ein gewisser Umweg, aber der Mühe durchaus wert. Der Riese war ihr ein guter Freund geworden.
Es war schwer für sie sich zu orientieren. Nichts in der verseuchten Landschaft erinnerte sie an früher. Sie konnte nur in die Richtung gehen, die sie vermutete. Die Jagdhütte, der Paß, die Straße und die Lage von Stratholme dienten ihr als vage Orientierungshilfen.
Tief im Gedanken versunken bemerkte sie die Ghoule und Skelettkrieger zu spät. Für eine Flucht war es zu spät. Sie schaute dem nächsten Ghoul in sein bandagiertes Gesicht. Er begann irgendetwas zu grunzen. Ein Skelettkrieger kam auf Gilmenel zu. Er zog sein Schwert und hieb damit auf die Geisterelfe ein. 
‚Wenigstens brauche ich keine Angst vor einigen der Gefahren hier zu haben.’, dachte Gilmenel amüsiert als es der Krieger immer wieder versuchte, obwohl sie jedes Mal ein kleines Prickeln spürte, als das Schwert ihren Geisterkörper durchdrang.
Der Skelettkrieger heulte enttäuscht auf. Der Ghoul fauchte ihm in seiner fauligen Sprache etwas zu. Es klang leicht höhnisch. Er winkte den Trupp weiter.
‚Scheinbar gehöre ich hier jetzt zum Establishment der Untoten.’, dachte Gilmenel erleichtert.

Gilmenel erreichte eine Wegkreuzung. Soweit sie sich erinnern konnte, führte der Weg rechts nach Stratholm. Sie wusste nun ungefähr, wie sie zu Ungbar kommen würde. Sie schlug den Weg zu der verfluchten Stadt ein. Es kamen ihr aber trotzdem einige Zwiefel, ob sie auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Die Straße hätte schon längst den kleinen Fluß queren müssen, den Ungbar und sie damals gefolgt sind. Sie schaute sich um. Die Landschaft war ihr total fremd. Der bloße Anblick war wie der Blick in ein Hospital voller Pestkranker. Die Landschaft war ebenfalls von der Geißel befallen. Sie hielt inne. 
Ein kleiner Trupp scharlachrot gewandeter Soldaten kam ihr entgegen. Sie wollte gerade auf sie zulaufen, als diese ihre Schwerter zückten.  
„Ausgeburt der Geißel!“, schrieen sie, „Du wirst geläutert werden!“
Gilmenel überlegte erst gar nicht lange, wen sie meinen könnten, und begann in die verseuchte Landschaft zu laufen. Die Soldaten nahmen die Verfolgung auf. Gilmenel spürte wie ein warmer Lichtblitz sie durchfuhr.
„Das tat weh!“, rief sie überrascht.
Sie war sich nun noch sicherer, dass die Soldaten sie besser nicht erreichen sollten. Doch irgendwie schienen sie ihre Kräfte zu verlassen. Die Soldaten kamen näher. Gilmenel verwarf den Gedanken mit ihnen zu reden schnell. Die Absichten der Scharlachroten waren ihr nur allzu klar. Sie versuchte sich an ihre alten Zauberkräfte zu erinnern. An die Lieder die sie einst sang. Sie machte sich auf das Äußerste gefasst. Sie wunderte sich nur, warum sie ihren Untot verteidigen wollte. Noch vor ein paar Wochen hätte sie die Erlösung willkommen geheissen. Aber seit ihrer Begegnung mit Deneathor und dem Prinzen war alles anders. Seitdem wusste sie, dass sie die eine offene Rechnung noch zu erledigen hätte.
Gilmenel schaute sich um. Sie war in ihrer wilden Flucht an einem der alten Wachttürme in Nordarathor angekommen. Er war nicht viel mehr als ein Stumpf, wie ein hohler Zahn, von dem einst wehrhaften Gebäude übriggeblieben. Sie stutzte. Ein Geist eines Menschen stand neben dem eines Greifens.
„Grüße!“, sagte der Geist, „Wie kann ich euch helfen?“
Gilmenel blickte sich um. Die Scharlachroten waren deutlich näher gekommen.
„Der Greif, kann er mich von hier wegbringen?“, fragte Gilmenel ohne lange darüber nachzudenken, ob es überhaupt möglich sei.
„Gewiss, meine Dame.“, nickte der Menschengeist, „Wohin soll er euch bringen?“
„Soweit wie möglich in den Westen.“, sagte Gilmenel hastig.
„Das wäre dann der südliche Wachtturm.“, sagte der Mensch zu dem Geistergreifen, „Sitzt auf.“
Gilmenel schwang sich auf den Greifen. Zu ihrem Erstaunen trug er sie. Der Greif breitete seine Schwingen aus und startete in den Himmel des einstigen Nordarathors.
Gilmenel sah zurück. Die Scharlachroten hatten gerade den Turm erreicht.
‚Noch einmal Glück gehabt.’, dachte sie, ‚Leider wird nun Ungbar warten müssen.’
Die ehemalige Elfe betrachtete, die unter ihren Füßen vorbeiziehende Landschaft. Ein schwindeliges Gefühl erfasste sie, als sie feststellte, dass sie einfach durch den Greifen nach unten sehen konnte. Sie richtete ihren Blick nach vorne. Riesige Schluchten, die wie Narben aussahen kamen vor ihr ins Blickfeld. Eine zerstörte Kleinstadt fiel ihr ins Auge. Mit einiger Mühe konnte sie jede Abart von Geißelmonstrositätetn darin erkennen. Sie zweifelte keine Minute daran, dass es sich zumindestens bei einem Teil davon um die ehemaligen Bewohner handeln würde. Sie versank während des restlichen Flugs in tiefe Gedanken, und vermied es die Verwüstungen unter ihr zu betrachten.
Der Greif ging in den Sinkflug. Vor ihnen lag ein weiterer zerstörter Wachturm. Der Greif umrundete ihn einmal und landete dann an seiner Basis.
„Danke.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Das hat mich sehr weit gebracht.“
Der Greif nickte kurz mit seinen Schnabel, und löste sich vor ihren Augen auf. Ein Gefühl von Unbehagen überkam Gilmenel.
‚Gut, dass er das nicht im Flug gemacht hat.’, dachte sie in Panik, ‚Obwohl, warum mach ich mir Sorgen. Der Sturz hätte mich nicht getötet.’
Ein Pfad führte vom Turm hinunter auf die vorbeiziehende Straße. Gilmenel betrachtete einen Wegweiser der an der Einmündung stand.
„Andorhal.“, flüsterte sie leise.
Sie hatte es vollkommen verdrängt. Der Weg nach Lordaeron führte an Alexjes Ort vorbei. Nachdenklich machte sie sich auf den Weg.

Da lag es, Andorhal. Gilmenel betrachtete die Ruinen des Ortes, in dem einst ein guter Freund lebte.
‚Ich muss es wissen.’, dachte sie auf einmal besorgt.
Ihre Neugierde musste sie einfach befriedigen. Sie bog von der Straße in Richtung Ort ab. Alexjes Stallungen lagen kurz hinter dem nördlichen Eingang. Sie bemerkte einige Ghoule, Skelette und sonstige Scheusale der Geißel, aber sie schienen Gilmenel nicht zu beachten.
‚Establishment.’, lächelte die Elfe.
Vor ihr standen die Reste von Alexjes Anwesen. Das Wohnhaus war noch fast intakt, und auch die eine oder andere Stallung war noch reperaturwürdig. Schwertklang drang aus einer der Scheunentore.
„Ich werde es euch zeigen!“, rief eine rauhe Stimme, „Das gehört mir!“
Gilmenel ging vorsichtig auf die aus den Angeln gehoben Scheunentore zu. 
Ein Krieger kämpfte gegen einige Skelette und Ghoule.
‚Er hat Hilfe nötig.’, dachte Gilmenel als sie die Überzahl der Gegner sah.
Sie versuchte zu singen. Kein Ton kam über ihre Lippen. Sie wusste es blieb ihr nur eine Wahl.
‚Dann muss es ein.’, seufzte sie.
Sie begann einen Zorn auf die Gegner aufzubauen. Sie dachte an Tot und Verderben.
‚Tu es!’, flüsterte es in ihrem Kopf.
„Die Macht von Sargeras!“, rief sie voll von Haß.
Ein schwarzer Blitz zuckte zwischen ihr und den Geißelausgeburten hin und her. Sie lösten sich alle in Asche auf. Der Krieger schaute sich erstaunt um. Er hob sein Schwert, als er die Finsternis sah, die sich um die geisterhafte Erscheinung Gilmenels auftat.
Gilmenel bemerkte die Absichten des Kriegers, auch sie als Feind zu betrachten, und dämpfte ihren Zorn wieder. Die Schwärze löste sich auf. Der Krieger senkte vorsichtig das Schwert. Gilmenel betrachtete ihn zum ersten Mal. Sie erschrak. Er sah aus wie ein Kämpfer der Geißel, ein wandelnder Leichnam. Und doch hatte er gegen die Geißel gekämpft.
„Wer bist du?“, fragte seine rauhe Stimme.
Er kam auf sie zu. Er schaute sie forschend mit seinen toten Augen an.  
„Ich habe dich einmal gekannt.“ sagte er nachdenklich, „Eine Hochelfe. Du schaust aus wie … nein, das kann nicht sein.“
„Wie soll ich ausschauen?“, fragte Gilmenel vorsichtig. Ihr dämmerte langsam wen sie vor sich hatte.
„Unmöglich.“, schüttelte der Untote ungläubig seinen Kopf, „Es kann nicht sein, und doch sie ist ja auch zurückgekommen.“
„Wer ist zurückgekommen, Alexje?“, fragte Gilmenel, alles auf eine Karte setzend.
„Ihr seit es doch!“, rief der ehemalige Stallbesitzer, „Die Agentin Sylvanas.“
„Ihr habt immer noch ein gutes Gedächtnis, Freund. Gilmenel Mindmaker zu euren Diensten.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Aber sagt was ist mit euch geschehen, nachdem ihr den Brief geschrieben habt?“
„Ihr habt ihn erhalten?“, sagte Alexje überrascht.
„Naja, sagen wir er kam mit Verspätung.“, zuckte Gilmenel mit den Schultern.
„Grimmhuf? Was ist mit ihm?“, wollte der Untote wissen, „Hat er es nicht geschafft?“
„Nein, er kam nicht bis nach Quel’Thalas.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf, „Aber ich habe ihn gefunden.“
„War er tot?“, sorgte sich Alexje.
„Nein, er war gesund und munter.“, beruhigte Gilmenel den Freund, „Jemand hat ihn gut gepflegt. Doch was aus ihm geworden ist, dass kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.“
„Ich werde später nach ihm suchen.“, sagte Alexje leise und besorgt.
„Sehr gut. Khal’El war auch zuletzt bei ihm.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Aber nun … ähm … sagt mir ... ich meine … Was ist aus euch geworden, Alexje?“
„Ich gehöre nun zu den Verlassenen.“, erklärte er emotionslos, „Ich konnte mich noch rechtzeitzig töten, bevor die Geißel mich nahm. Aber ich erwachte wieder aus dem Tod. Aber das Wie und Warum würde zu lange dauern. Ich denke die dunkle Fürstin kann es es euch besser erklären.“
„Die dunkle Fürstin?“, fragte Gilmenel nach.
„Die Anführerin der Verlassen. Untote, die sich von der Geißel losgesagt haben und ihren eigenen Willen wieder bekommen haben. Ihr kennt sie sehr gut.“, fuhr Alexje fort, „Sylvanas Windläufer.“
„Sylvanas.“, flüsterte Gilmenel, „Ja, ich wusste, dass sie in Lordaeron ist. Ich war auf den Weg zu ihr.“
„Wozu?“, fragte Lexje ungläubig.
„Sie hat mich in diese Lage gebracht als sie noch dem Lichkönig diente.“, erklärte Gilmenel einsilbig, „Sie muss mir helfen!“
„Ich denke, das könnt ihr vergessen.“, zuckte der Untote mit den Schultern, „Es gibt für sie kein Leben mehr vor der Geißel. Ihre Botschaft ist der Tot.“
„Wir werden sehen.“, sagte Gilmenel energisch, „Ich mache mich auf den Weg. Lebt wohl!“
„Wartet!“, rief Alexje Gilmenel nach, „Ich bin hier fertig, und habe das, was ich gesucht habe, gefunden. Ihr könnt mit mir zusammen nach Lordaeron reiten.“
Alexje deutete auf ein untotes Pferd vor dem Stall. Er schwang sich in den Sattel und reichte Gilmenel eine Hand.
„Oh, entschuldigt.“, sagte er verlegen, als er Gilmenels Gesicht sah, „Ihr müsst wohl von alleine aufsteigen.“

„Wir sind da.“, sagte Alexje.
Vor ihnen lagen die Tore der einstigen Königsstadt. Es herrschte ein reges Treiben. Wesen der unterschiedlichsten Rassen betraten oder verliesen die Stadt. Etwas weiter entfernt konnte Gilmenel Zepellinanlegemasten sehen. Sie dachte mit Schaudern an ihre letzte und einzige Reise in einem Luftschiff zurück. Alexje bemerkte ihre besorgten Blicke.
„Keine Angst!“, munterte er sie auf, „Wir gehören nun zur Horde.“
„Horde?“, fragte Gilmenel, „Aber wir Hochelfen waren doch mit …“
„Ja, ja der jetzigen Allianz verbündet.“, nickte Alexje, „Aber die wollten uns Verlassene nicht haben, obwohl wir ihre Väter, Mütter, Söhne und Töchter waren. Deshalb hat die dunkle Fürstin ein Abkommen mit Thrall, dem Anführer der Orcs, geschlossen. Und nun gehen Orcs, Trolle und Goblins bei uns ein und aus.“
„Und mein Volk?“, flüsterte die Hochelfe.
„Nein, Elfen habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen.“, zuckte Alexje, „Ausser der einen, Sylvanas Windläufer.“ 
Alexje ritt durch das Tor. Das Innere der einst prächtigen Stadt lag in Trümmern. Gilmenel erinnerte sich an einen ihrer seltenen Besuche hier. Die Stadt pulsierte damals voll von Leben, und nun sah es aus wie auf einen Friedhof. Alexje machte keinen Halt, als er am ehemaligen Königsthron vorbei, und einen von Monströsitäten bewachten Aufzug hinein ritt.
„Ihr solltet nicht erschrecken.“, sagte Alexje als sie den Fahrstuhl verliessen, „Unterstadt! Meine neue Heimat.“
Gilmenel schaute sich um. Deneathor hat ihr zwar berichtet, dass Sylvanas nun in den Katakomben von Lordaeron sei, aber sie dachte damals an verwinkelte, dunkle und modrige Gänge. Doch vor ihr lag ein enormes kuppelartiges Gewölbe, das erfühlt war mit Treiben. Händler boten ihre Waren an. Handwerker verrichteten ihre Arbeit. Die einstige Krypta war zu einer kleinen Stadt umfunktioniert. 
„Das ist ja unglaublich.“, flüsterte sie Alexje ins Ohr.
„Naja, es ist ganz nett.“, nickte er, „Bis auf den grünen Schleim. Zum Glück riechen die meisten Untoten nichts mehr.“
„Wozu dient der?“, wollte Gilmenel wissen, als sie langsam über die Rampen und die Gänge ritten.
„Das müsst ihr die Apothekervereinigung fragen.“, sagte Alexje, „So wir sind da. Die königlichen Gemächer. Ab hier gehen wir besser zu Fuß weiter.“
Sie standen vor eine Treppe, die zu einem bewachten Tunneleingang führte. 
„Kommt!“, sagte der ehemalige Schmied knapp, „Wir wollen eure Freundin besuchen.“
Gilmenel konnte nicht die Bitterkeit überhören, mit der Alexje das Wort ‚Freundin’ aussprach.
Der Tunnel führte sie in einem Bogen zu einer weiteren unterirdischen Halle. Gilmenel versuchte alles so gleichmütig wie möglich aufzunehmen, aber der Anblick des Schreckenslord liess ihr das Blut in den Adern gefrieren. Sie blieb stehen. Alexje drehte sich zu ihr um und folgte ihrem erschrockenen Blicken.
„Ah, Varimathras.“, lächelte er so gut er es noch konnte, „Keine Angst, die dunkle Fürstin hat ihn unter Kontrolle.“
„Das will ich hoffen.“, sagte Gilmenel mit einem leichten Zittern in der Stimme, „Es ist schon alles sehr verwunderlich hier. Früher hätte sie kurzen Prozeß mit so einer Ausgeburt der Geißel gemacht.“
„Hm ja, früher …“, flüsterte Alexje als sie in die Mitte des Kuppelsaales kamen, „Nun wir haben Glück. Sie hält gerade Hof.“
Gilmenel schaute auf. Vor ihnen auf einem Podest stand die dunkle Fürstin der Verlassenen. Ihr Gesicht und ihren Körper erkannte Gilmenel sofort wieder, aber die Augen. Gilmenel erschauterte. Dort wo einst die gutmütigen Augen der Hochelfengeneralin in vertrauten Blau leuchteten, waren nun zwei rot glühende Augen, die Hass, Tot und Verderben ausstrahlten. Gilmenel fröstelte leicht.
„Ich denke, ich weis was ihr gemeint habt, Alexje.“, sagte sie mit hängenden Schultern. „Ich sehe meine Freundin wohl wieder, aber ich erkenne sie nicht mehr. Aber sie trägt noch den Umhang und Bogen der Waldläufer von Quel’Thalas. Vielleicht besteht noch Hoffnung.“
„Ihr seit sehr optimistisch. Ihr wisst nicht, was sie durchgemacht hat.“, schüttelte Alexje den Kopf, „Los, lasst uns zu ihr hintreten.“
Alexje trat vor die dunkle Fürstin und kniete nieder.
„Meine Fürstin, verzeiht mir die Belästigung.“, sagte der Untote unterwürfig mit gesenkten Haupt, „Aber ich habe jemanden gefunden, der euch sprechen möchte.“
„Mann, ich habe kein Zeit für Spielchen.“, dröhnte die Stimme der Bansheekönigin.
‚Sie sieht zwar wieder aus wie Sylvanas, aber sie ist doch noch eine Banshee.’, dachte sie voll Schrecken an ihre letzte Begegnung. Sie trat vor Sylvanas Windläufer.
„Meine Generalin.“, sagte sie uns salutierte nach Art der Waldläufer von Quel’Thalas.
„Was?“, zürnte Sylvanas, „Wer bist du, Geist, dass du es wagst mich so zu grüßen?“
„Ich war Gilmenel Mindmaker, frühere persönliche Assistentin, Vertraute und Freundin der Waldläufergeneralin Sylvanas Windläufer.“, sagte Gilmenel fest.
„Diese Zeit ist tot!“, schrie die Bansheekönigin, „Gilmenel ist tot! Es gibt nichts was von damals noch Bedeutung hätte!“
„Sylvanas, ich …“, begann Gilmenel.
„Geh mir aus den Augen, anmaßender Geist aus der Vergangeheit!“, donnerte die dunkle Fürstin, „Bevor ich dich vernichte!“
Gilmenel drehte sich wortlos um und verliess ihre ehemalige Freundin. Als sie am Ende des Podests angekommen war, schien es ihr, wie wenn sie ein leises Seufzen in ihrem Rücken gehört hätte.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

5. Wandlung

Die ehemalige Hochelfe schnaufte erleichtert durch, obwohl sie als Geist keine Luft brauchte, als sie wieder vor den Toren Lordearons stand. Alexje trat neben sie.
„Es ist nicht so gelaufen, wie ihr es erwartet habt, oder?“, sagte er mit einem Schulterzucken.
„Nein Alexje, ich habe meine Freundin dort unten in dem Gewölbe leider nicht wieder gefunden.“, seufzte Gilmenel traurig.
„Vergesst nicht was ihr wiederfahren ist.“, mahnte sie der Untote, „Ihr wisst, dass sie dem Lichkönig sehr lange zu absoluten Gehorsam verpflichtet war. Es hat sie stark verändert.“
„Ja, das weis ich. Ich habe es ja selbst miterlebt, wie ihr wisst.“, flüsterte Gilmenel, „Aber ihr hattet mir neue Hoffnung gegeben. Ihr erinnert euch an das, was ihr wart.“
„Dann habe ich euch falsche Hoffnung gemacht.“, sagte der ehemalige Stallbesitzer von Andorhal nüchtern, „Aber ich war nie ein Teil der Geißel, sondern hatte nur das Glück, oder Pech, von ihren Auswirkungen betroffen zu sein.“
„Was soll ich nur jetzt tun, Alexje?“, sagte Gilmenel uns setzte sich entmutigt hin, „Ich würde am liebsten sterben.“
„Das seit ihr schon.“, schmunzelte der Untote, „Aber ich denke die Scharlachroten würden auch noch gerne den Rest erledigen.“
Gilmenel durchfuhr ein Zittern an den Gedanken, was sie bei der letzten Begegnung mit ihnen gespürt hatte.
‚Vielleicht ist doch noch etwas Leben in mir.’, dachte sie und schüttelte langsam den Kopf.
„Ah, ich sehe, dass ihr das wohl doch nicht in Erwägung zieht.“, schmunzelte Alexje, „Ich weis es ja nicht, aber was ich mit euch vor ein paar Tagen in Andorhal erlebt habe, dass lässt mich vermuten, dass ihr nicht ganz wehrlos seit.“
„Alexje, das sind Dinge, die ich lieber nicht tun würde.“, sagte sie verbittert, „Denn jedes Mal stirbt dabei ein Teil des Guten in mir.“
„Einerlei, dass Einzige was euch fehlt ist ein Körper, und den braucht es wirklich nicht.“, sagte der Untote und betrachtete sein faulendes Fleisch, das an manchen Stellen seines Körpers schon in Fetzen von den Knochen hing. 
„Das sagt ihr so einfach.“, schnaubte Gilmenel, „Verzeiht, ich denke das war falsch.“
„Entschuldigung aktzeptiert.“, nickte der Untote, „Vielleicht solltet ihr diese verfluchten Länder verlassen, und euch auf die Reise in grünere Gefilde begeben. Sie könnten euch etwas ermutigen.“
„Das wäre möglich, aber ich will zuerst noch nach Khal’El und einem Freund sehen.“, sagte Geisterelfe mit einem Seufzer, „Dazu muss ich noch einmal in das ehemalige Nordarathor.“
„Gut, dann lasst uns aufbrechen.“, nickte Alexje, „Ich begleite euch. Ich muss wissen, was aus Grimmhuf geworden ist.“
Alexje stieg auf sein Skelettross. Gilmenel setzte sich hinter ihn.
„Auf in die Pestländer!“, gab Alexje seinem Pferd die Sporen.

„Ist es hier?“, fragte Alexje und brachte das Pferd zum Stehen.
Gilmenel sah sich um. Sie waren am Fuß eines Berges. Die Gegend kam ihr bekannt vor, aber sie war sich nicht so ganz sicher.
„Ich weis nicht so ganz.“, sagte sie nachdenklich, „Das dort drüben, das könnte der Sumpf sein, in den ich geriet. Und dort führt ein Pfad den Berg hoch, der mir vage bekannt vorkommt.“
„Nun, versuchen wir den Pfad zu folgen.“, zuckte der Untote mit den Schultern, „Wir werden sehen wohin er uns führt. Zumindestens haben wir von oben eine bessere Orientierungsmöglichkeit.“
„Das stimmt.“, nickte Gilmenel, als Alexje sein Pferd den Pfad hinauf trieb.
Die Hochelfe konzentrierte sich auf die Landschaft. Es lenkte sie von ihrer Nervosität ab, was sie am Ende des Pfades erwarten würde.
„Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg.“, sagte Gilmenel, als sie den Pfad vor ihnen in steilen Serpentinen den Hang hinaufwinden sah.
„Gut.“, nickte Alexje.
Der ehemalige Stallmeister war geschickt in Umgang mit Pferden, ob sie lebend oder untot waren. Sie erreichten daher bald die letzte Kehre.
„Ich denke wir steigen lieber ab.“, sagt er, „Und gehen die letzten Meter vorsichtig zu Fuß.“
Alexje zog sein Schwert und stieg den Pfad hinauf. Gilmenel folgte ihn mit einigem Abstand.
„Nichts!“, sagte Alexje enttäuscht, „Hier ist Nichts!“
Gilmenel schaute über die Kante. Vor ihr lag ein staubiges Plateau. Verwelkte Bäume säumten eine absolute Leere ein, die nur von braunem Staub bedeckt war. Auf der anderen Seite führte ein Pfad weiter nach oben, bevor er hinter einem Bergrücken verschwand. Nach  Rechts führte ein schmaler Weg den Hang entlang. Gilmenel erkannte sofort, dass es sich um den Platz von Ungbars Hütte handeln musste. Der eine Pfad würde zur Aussichtskanzel hinaufführen und der andere zum Wasserfall. Aber das leere Plateau verwirrte sie. Nicht einmal der kleinste Krümmel eines Rests von Ungbars Hütte war zu sehen. Der Stall, der Brunnen und die Hütte alles war verschwunden.
„Wir sind hier aber richtig, Alexje.“, erwiderte ihn Gilmenel überzeugt, „Hier stand Ungbars Hütte.“
Die beiden standen nun mitten auf dem Plateau, und schauten sich ungläubig um. Gilmenel fühlte einen eiskalten Schauer durch ihren Geisterkörper gehen.
„Irgendetwas stimmt hier nicht, Alexje.“, flüsterte sie mit einem Zittern in der Stimme.
„Ja, ich hab es auch gespürt.“, stimmte er leise zu, „Wir sollten wieder …“
Weisser Nebel stieg plötzlich aus dem Boden empor. Er fühlte sich kalt an. Noch bevor sie den Rand des Plateaus erreichten, hatte er sie komplett eingehüllt. 
„Ich sehe nichts mehr!“, rief Gilmenel erstaunt.
„Stehen bleiben, damit wir nicht am Rand hinunterstürzen!“, befahl Alexje.
Ein Grollen fuhr durch den Nebel. Zwei eitriggelb leuchtende Augen tauchten im Nebel auf.
„Ungbar!“, rief Gilmenel den Augen entgegen, „Bist du das?“
Das Grollen schwoll zu einem Brüllen an. Alexje hielt sein Schwert kampfbereit.
„Schnell folgt meiner Stimme!“, rief er Gilmenel zu, „Stellt euch hinter mich!“
Gilmenel ging langsam vorwärts. Sie spürte die Präsenz des Untoten direkt vor sich.
„Es wäre vielleicht Zeit für einen kleinen Zaubertrick.“, flüsterte er ihr zu, „Damit ich wenigstens sehe, gegen was ich kämpfe.“
„Ich, ich kann nicht.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf.
„Dann ist es um mich endgültig geschehen.“, sagte der Untote bitter, „Euch wird das Monster dort wohl Nichts tun können. Seht ihr, ein Körper stört nur.“
Gilmenel hörte den Spott in Alexjes letzten Satz. Sie konzentrierte sich, obwohl sie nicht wusste, wie sie gegen diesen Nebel ankommen würden. Ein böser Gedanke kam ihr in den Sinn.
„Finsternis des Nethers!“, rief sie geheimnisvoll, „Flammen der Dämonen! Kommt zu mir!“
Eine dunkle Kugel schwarz wie die Nacht hüllte Gilmenel ein. Eine grünliche Flamme züngelte auf ihrer rechten Hand.
‚Ja, benutze die dämonische Macht!’, flüsterte eine finstere Stimme in ihren Kopf, ‚Werde mein für immer und ewig!’
Gilmenel schüttelte angewiedert den Kopf.
„Niemals gehöre ich dir!“, schrie sie, und brach den Zauber ab.
„Was tut ihr?“, rief Alexje ihr zornig zu, „Schnell, fang wieder an!“
Der Boden erzitterte von gewaltigen Schritten. Was immer im Nebel auf sie zu kam, es war sicher nicht klein. Ein weiteres enormes Brüllen war zu hören.
„Geißel töten!“, tönte es plötzlich aus dem Nebel.
„Alexje, vertraut mir.“, sagte Gilmenel beschwörend, „Der Preis wäre zu hoch. Ich versuche etwas Anderes.“
Gilamanel begann den Singsang einer Zauberformel. Gron’Eteks alter Wasserschlauch erschien vor ihr. Er öffnerte sich und gab etwas von dem funkelnden Dampf frei, bevor er wieder verschwand. Gilmenel wieder holte den Zauber einige Male hintereinander. Die Dampfwolke wurde immer größer. 
‚Das muss reichen.’, dachte sie und steckte ihren Kopf, Hände und Oberkörper in die Wolke.
Sie spürte plötzlich ihre Lungen. Sie versuchte zu atmen. Sie fühlte ihre Lippen und Zunge. Sie begann zu singen. Ein angenehm warmer Wind wehte über das Plateau. Er vertrieb den Nebel. Vor ihnen sah sie die Hütte Ungbars. 
„Ihr nicht gut!“, brüllte es in ihrem Rücken. 
Alexje und Gilmenel drehten sich um. Vor ihnen stand ein modrigbrauner Riese. Grüner Schleim tropfte aus seinem Mund und aus Pusteln auf seinem Körper. Seine enormen Klauen endeten in scharfen Krallen. Er roch nach Verwesung.
„Ungbar!“, rief Gilmenel, „Ich bin es die kleine Elfe!“
„Töten!“, brüllte der Riese und hieb auf sie ein.
Alexje sprang vor sie und parierte den Hieb mit enormem Kraftaufwand. Ungbar holte mit der anderen Klaue aus. Alexje fuhr herum. Der Schlag traf ihn unvorbereitet, und schleuderte ihn gegen die Hüttenwand. Ungbar rannte auf ihn zu.
„Tut was!“, rief er Gilmenel zu.
‚Frühling!’, dachte Gilmenel und begann zu singen.
Wolken bildeten sich über ihren Köpfen. Ein sanfter Regen benetzte alles auf dem Plateau. Er fühlte sich weich an und duftete frisch wie der Frühling. 
Der Regen wusch den Schleim von Ungbars Körper. Seine modriggrüne Körperfarbe wich einem zarten Grün. Der Riese heulte auf und warf den Kopf in den Nacken. Er lies den Regen direkt in sein riesiges Maul fallen. Die Hütte hinter ihm zerfiel zu Staub.
Gilmenel sang weiter. Der Regen wurde stärker. Die letzten Reste des Nebels verschwanden und der Regen strömte über das braune Plateau. Wie Ungbar ergrünte es langsam. Der Riese hatte sich inzwischen in eine Pfütze aus Regenwasser gesetzt. Seine Finger hatten die Krallen verloren und schienen das Wasser aufzusaugen.
„Ah!“, rief er entspannt, „Rein!“
„Was immer ihr auch getan habt.“, rief Alexje Gilmenel zu, „Es hat geklappt.“
„Meine Mutter hat mir immer wieder erklärt, dass man mit der Natur handeln muss, und nicht gegen sie.“, sagte Gilmenel schwach.
„Gut, das ihr auf eure Mutter gehört habt.“, nickte Alexje bestätigend.
Ungbar stand auf. Er machte eine weit ausholende Bewegung mit seinen gewaltigen Armen. Gras und Blumen fingen an auf dem Plateau zu spriessen. Der vertrocknete Brunnen fühlte sich mit frischem Wasser. Die verdörrten Bäume erwachten zu neuen Leben und begannen saftige Blätter zu treiben. Die Hütte erschien wieder und begann wie neu zu erstrahlen. Er wandte sich Gilmenel zu.
„Kleine Elfe haben Ungbar gerettet!“, sagte er dankbar.
„Hallo Ungbar.“, winkte ihm Gilmenel freundlich zu.
„Aber du nur Geist bist.“, sagte der Rise besorgt.
„Nunja, mehr ist leider nicht von mir übrig geblieben.“, seufzte Gilmenel bitter.
„Ungbar trotzdem froh seien, dich zu sehen.“, lächelte der Riese.
„Darf ich dir einen Freund vorstellen, Ungbar.“, sagte Gilmenel und winkte Alexje zu sich.
„Ah, Geißeluntoter!“, brüllte der Naturgeist.
„Nein, nein, Ungbar!“, beruhigte Gilmenel den Zorn des Riesen, „Das ist anders als es ausschaut.“
Sie erklärte den Riesen das Wesen der Verlassenen. Ungbar nickte ungläubig. Er gab sich aber mit ihrer Erklärung zufrieden.
„Wenn du ihn vertrauen, Ungbar ihn vertrauen.“, sagte er.
„Ja, das tue ich.“, bestätigte Gilmenel, „Übrigens hat er das Pferd mit dem Brief geschickt.“
„Ah, Pferde.“, rief Ungbar, „Ich denke, da auch auch alles wieder in Ordnung seien.“
Ungbar ging auf den Stall zu. Er funkelte kurz grün, als er die Tür öffnete und hineinging. Er kam mit einem schwarzen Hengst und einer weissen Stute aus dem Stall zurück.
„Hier!“, lächelte er als er Gilmenel und Alexje die Pferde gab, „Ungbar versprochen hat auf Pferde aufzupassen. Ungbar halten Wort!“
Alexje nahm Grimmhuf und klopfte ihn auf den Hals.
„Grimmhuf, mein alter Junge.“, sagte er gerührt.
Der Rappe wieherte erfreut.
Gilmenel nahm Khal’El am Halfter und kraulte ihr die Ohren, bevor der Zauber Gron’Eteks plötzlich nachlies.
„Khal’El!“, flüsterte sie dem Pferd ins Ohr, „Lass uns reiten wie der Wind!“
Die Stute blähte die Nüstern und scharrte ungeduldig mit den Hufen.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

6. Pfad

Gilmenel genoss das frische satte Grün des Grases. Sie hatte extra etwas von Gron’Eteks Zauberdampf geopfert, um es sanft zu streicheln. Alles war hier wieder lebendig. Ungbar hatte sich aufgemacht auch die weitere Umgebung seiner Hütte zu heilen. Nun war fast wieder ein Gebiet so groß begrünt, wie damals als Ungbar Gilmenel zum ersten Mal zu seiner Hütte gebracht hatte. Khal’El und Grimmhuf weideten, mit einem eigenen Verständnis was sattes Grün bedeutet, ruhig neben Gilmenel das Gras ab. Alexje saß vor Ungbars Hütte und schleifte sein Schwert. Gilmenel hätte noch lange hier verweilen wollen. Sie wollte das grässliche Land unter ihnen aus ihrem Gedächtnis tilgen, und doch musste sie nur an die Kante des Plateaus treten um die Verderbtheit im Tal zu sehen. 
Sie hatte lange darüber nachgedacht und grübelte auch jetzt gerade darüber nach, was sie als nächstes tun sollte. Die Hoffnung ihre ehemalige Freundin doch zumindestens ansatzweise wiederzufinden, hatte die dunkle Fürstin in den Katakomben von Unterstadt vollends vernichtet. Gilmenel fühlte sich seit langen zum ersten Mal wieder alleine und verloren. 
Das Schleifgeräusch hatte aufgehört. Alexje kam auf die nachdenkliche Elfe zu.
„Du schaust besorgt aus, wenn ich das deinem Gesichtsausdruck entnehmen kann, soweit ich ihn sehe.“, sagte Alexje mit dem sich Gilmenel inzwischen sehr angefreundet hatte. Nur Ungbar sah den Untoten noch ab und an argwöhnisch an.
„Soweit du ihn siehst?“, sagte Gilmenel traurig, „Ja, das trifft so ziemlich den Nagel auf den Kopf.“
„Willst du es mir sagen?“, sagte Alexje uns setzt sich neben sie ins Gras.
Gilmenel musste nun doch etwas schmunzeln, als die etwas längeren Grashalme Alexjes Beine an einigen fleischlosen Stellen durchbohrten. Der Untote sah ihre Blicke und zupfte verlegen an seinen Bandagen. 
„Mein Freund, ich fühle mich sehr einsam.“, erklärte sie dem untoten Schmied, „So einsam wie damals bevor ich aufbrach in Sylvanas’ Dienste zu treten.“
„Aber Ungbar und ich sind doch bei dir.“, sagte Alexje tröstend, und als er ein zartes Wiehern vernahm, „Und natürlich auch Grimmhuf und Khal’El.“
„Ich weis.“, nickte Gilmanel, „Aber siehst du, ihr alle lebt, ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen, auf die ein oder andere Art. Ich bin nur ein Geist. Wenn Gron’Eteks Zauberdampf verbraucht ist, werde ich den Kontakt zur lebenden Welt ganz verlieren.“
„Dann müssen wir den Troll suchen.“, sagte Alexje energisch.
„Nein, das hat keinen Zweck.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf, „Er ist vermutlich nicht mehr in Quel’Thalas. Er wollte andere Trolle suchen. Wer weis wo er steckt. Es wäre die Suche nach einer Nadel im Heuhaufen.“
„Hm, ich habe mal eine bei mir im Stall gefunden.“, versuchte der Untote die Situation aufzumuntern.
„Ach Alexje.“, sagte Gilmenel mit einem Seufzer, „Du weist was ich meine.“
„Entschuldige, ich wollte dich nur aufmuntern.“, nuschelte der Untote.
„Schon gut, mein Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel etwas fröhlicher, „Nein, ich muss es noch geniessen solange es geht, und dann … nun, dann … Ich weis es nicht.“
„Ich sagte dir vor Kurzem, dass vielleicht etwas Leben dich aufmuntern würde.“, begann der Untote, „Selbst das bisschen Grün, das Ungbar und du hier gezaubert haben, hat dich aufgemuntert. Ich denke es wäre noch besser, wenn du noch mehr davon sehen würdest.“
„Da könntest du Recht haben.“, sagte Gilmenel und dachte dabei an die Naturverbundenheit ihrer Mutter, „Aber wohin soll ich gehen? Ich komme ohne deine Hilfe nicht weit.“
„Das bleibt abzuwarten.“, schüttelte der ehemalige Stallmeister von Andorhal den Kopf, „Da ich Richtung Süderstade reisen muss, kannst du gerne mit mir kommen.“
„Was willst du dort?“, fragte Gilmenel überrascht, „Die Menschen würden dich … öhm … töten.“
„Ja, das würden sie sicher.“, lachte Alexje.
Er fand Gilmenels andauernde Unsicherheit mit seinem momentanen Untotenstatus immer noch sehr amüsant.
„Nein, ich werde nicht bis in den Ort reiten.“, erklärte der Untote, „Er findet den Weg alleine, denke ich.“
„Wer?“, schaute ihn die Elfe fragend an.
„Grimmhuf.“, flüsterte Alexje, „So sehr ich mich über das Wiedersehen mit ihm gefreut habe, so sehr schmerzt es mich ihn nicht behalten zu können. Er wäre bei den Verlassenen nicht gut aufgehoben. Er muss unter die Lebenden. In Süderstade lebt eine Stallmeisterin mit der ich zu Lebzeiten … nun ... du weist wie das ist … romantische Gefühle und so.“
Alexje schien sich in seine Gedanken zu verlieren. Ein Hauch von Trauer huschte über sein Gesicht.
„Ich weis was ihr meint, mein Freund.“, tröstete ihn Gilmenel.
„Nun, es ist vorbei.“, fasste sich der Untote wieder, „Aber ich weis sie wird sich gut um den alten Jungen kümmern.“
„Gut dann lasst uns aufbrechen. Khal’El braucht auch ein neues Zuhause.“, sagte Gilmenel.

„Ihr Ungbar verlassen?“, schaute sie der Naturgeist traurig an.
„Ja, es fällt mir auch schwer, mein Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel leise, „Aber wir wollen die beiden Pferde zu einer guten Freundin bringen. Sie hat viele Pferde.“
„Pferde es hier aber gut gehabt haben.“, sagte der Riese etwas verschnupft.
„Ja, Ungbar.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Aber sie brauchen Auslauf, und die Gegenwart von mehr Pferden.“
„Ja, das Ungbar verstehen.“, nickte Ungbar.
„Ich werde dich wieder besuchen. Das verspreche ich dir, mein Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Sehr alleine sein ich werde.“, sagte Ungbar mit etwas, das man als Trauer deute könnte, in seiner tiefen Bassstimme.
„Ich denke da können wir etwas dagegen tun.“, mischte sich Alexje in den Abscheid zwischen Gilmenel und ihrem grossen grünen Freund ein.
„Du, Untoter?“, schaute ihn Ungbar überrascht an, „Ungbar nicht haben wollen Untote hier.
„Nein, nein.“, wehrte Alexje ab, „Auf meinen Reisen habe ich gehört, das Druiden vom Zirkel des Cenarius versuchen das Land wiederzubeleben. Sie scheinen erste Erfolge bei der Kapelle des Lichts zu machen. Ich denke du wärst ihnen eine … ähm … sehr grosse Hilfe.“
„Das klingt wie wie eine gute Aufgabe für Ungbar.“, nickte Ungbar, „Aber viel Arbeit es sein wird. Land sehr krank ist. Doch Natur und Ungbar eins ist. Wenn Ungbar gerettet werden konnte, dann wir können auch Land retten.“
„Ungbar, das ist wirklich eine gute Idee.“, sagte Gilmenel freudig.
Der für Ungbar ungewöhnlich lange Redefluss stimmte sie zuversichtlich, dass der Riese die Aufgabe mit Freuden annehmen würde und auch Erfolg haben würde.
„Ja, Druiden sehr mit Natur verbunden sind.“, sagte Ungbar.
„Gut.“, sagte Alexje, „Ich werde den Druiden sagen, dass sie dich besuchen kommen sollen.“
„Ja, Ungbar auf sie hier warten.“, sagte der Riese.
„Ungbar, ich freue mich für dich.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Du wirst wieder Leben erschaffen können.“
„Ja, kleine Elfe.“, nickte ihr Ungbar mit seinen großen bärtigen Kopf zu, „Du haben mal wieder gute Arbeit getan.“
„Ach, Ungbar.“, flüsterte Gilmenel. Sie hätte ihn am liebsten umarmt.
„Gut, ich denke wir sollten nun aufbrechen.“, sagte Alexje.
Er sass bereits auf Grimmhuf. Sein Verlassenenpferd führte er an einer Leine hinter sich. 
„Ich konnte nicht anders.“, sagte er verlegen, als er Gilmenels Blicke sah, „Ein letztes Mal wollen wir zusammen reiten. Nicht wahr, alter Junge?“
Grimmhuf wieherte wie zur Bestätigung freudig auf. Gilmenel lies einen langen Seufzer hören.
„Was ist los mit dir?“, fragte Alejxe überrascht, „Los auf! Khal’El wartet!“
„Alexje!“, entfuhr es Gilmenel, „Wie soll ich sie denn reiten können mit diesen Geisterkörper? Ich kann mich gerade so auf einen Pferd halten, wenn es jemand anders es reitet und ich mich stark darauf konzentriere dem Reiter zu folgen. Aber selbst reiten?“
„Verzeih mir, das habe ich vergessen.“, sagte Alexje geknickt, „Also dann rauf zu mir!“
„Kleine Elfe warten.“, sagte Ungbar plötzlich, „Vielleicht Ungbar dir helfen können.“
Ungbar beugte sich zu Khal’El hinunter und flüsterte etwas in das Ohr der Stute. Khal’El nickte heftig mit dem Kopf und wieherte so laut wie nie.
„Pferd dich verstehen können.“, erklärte Ungbar, „Du nur sagen müssen wohin und wie schnell. Pferd sagen, du nur dafür sorgen, dass du auf ihm sitzen bleibst.“
Gilmenel schaute zuerst Ungbar und dann Khal’El ungläubig an. Die weisse Stute blähte die Nüstern und scharrte mit den Hufen. Gilmenel saß auf. Sie konzetrierte sich auf Khal’El.
„Khal’El, langsam dorthin zum Stall.“, sagte sie noch ungläubig.
Khal’El trotte vorsichtig in Richtung Stall. Als sie nach wenigen Schritten angekommen war blieb sie stehen. Gilmenel saß immer noch auf ihren Rücken.
„Khal’El. Schnell dort an das andere Ende des Plateaus!“, rief Gilmenel plötzlich.
Das Pferd wieherte und gallopierte die wenigen Schritte. Gilmenel hatte sichtlich Schwierigkeiten sich auf der Stute zuhalten.
„Zurück zu Alexje.“, sagte sie und fügte hinzu, „Aber langsam.“
Khal’El schritt zu Alexje.
„Naja, solange wir nicht schnell reiten müssen geht es.“, zuckte Gilmenel mit den Schultern.
Insgeheim musste sie sich eingestehen, dass es ihr gut tat wieder auf Khal’El zu reiten.
„Ich denke das wird schon mit ein bisschen Übung.“, spornte sie Alexje auf.
Alexje ritt zu Khal’El und streichelte ihr den Hals.
„Das machst du schon, mein Mädchen.“, flüsterte er dem Pferd zu. 
„Leb wohl, Ungbar!“, rief der Untote lauter und führte seine beiden Pferde zum Weg nach unten.
„Es ist wohl Zeit einmal mehr Abschied zu nehmen, mein großer Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel traurig.
„Ja, Lebe wohl sagen.“, murmelte der Riese, „Kleine Elfe immer hastig. Irgendwann mal zu Ruhe kommen du musst.“
„Ach Ungbar, ich kann irgendwie nicht anhalten.“, seufzte die ehemalige Hochelfe, „Irgendetwas treibt mich immer weiter. Ich weis nicht was und wohin, aber ich fühle es gibt trotzallem noch etwas zu tun für mich.“
„Dann du gehen musst, kleine Elfe.“, sagte Ungbar, „Hier, Ungbar noch Geschenk geben, damit du Ungbar nie vergessen.“
Sie wollte gerate anmerken, das sie nichts tragen könnte, als Ungbar sie mit einem Finger berührte. Sie spürte wie die Natur selbst in sie zu dringen schien. 
„Nun leb wohl, kleine Elfe.“, winkte der Riese.
„Leb wohl, mein Freund.“, winkte sie zurück.
Khal’El begann langsam Alexje zu folgen. Gilmenel war gerade sehr dankbar, dass sie Nichts sagen musste. Sie war innerlich vollkommen aufgewühlt.

„Meinst du die Druiden haben Ungbar schon erreicht?“, fragte sie Alexje um ihn abzulenken.
„Hmja.“, knurrte er kurz ohne dabei den Blick von dem davongallopierenden Grimmhuf zu nehmen.
„Er wird es sicher gut bei ihr haben.“, seufzte er traurig.
Gilmenel lehnte sich von Khal’El hinunter zu dem Untoten der traurig an dem ehemaligen Zaumzeug des Rappens herumtändelte.
„Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.“, nickte die Elfe, „Du kannst mit Pferden umgehen, und weist wer noch.“
„Ja, ich hoffe die Botschaft reicht ihr aus.“, sagte Alexje mit immer noch zittriger Stimme.
Er drehte sich zu seinem Untotenross und steckte das Zaumzeug in die Satteltasche.
„Wir sollten lieber verschwinden, bevor die Menschen vielleicht nachschauen kommen, woher ein herrenloses Pferd kommt.“, sagte er plötzlich hastig.
Es schwang sich auf sein Pferd und preschte im wilden Galopp davon. Gilmenel seufzte kurz. Sie wusste, warum Alexje so schnell weg wollte. Die Verabschiedung von Grimmhuf hatte wohl die Erinnerungen an sein einstiges Leben zu sehr an die Oberfläche gebracht.
„Khal’El, reite wie der Wind!“, rief sie ihrer Stute zu.
Das Pferd zögerte keinen Moment und setzte Alexje nach. Gilmenel war sehr froh, dass sie auf ihrer langen Reise von den Pestländern nach Süderstade wieder eins geworden ist mit der feurigen Stute. Es war für Khal’El ein leichtes Alexjes schweres Schlachtross trotz Vorsprungs zu überholen.
„Halt, mein Freund!“, rief ihm Gilmenel zu.
Khal’El schnitt dem Skelettpferd den Weg ab. Alexje zog die Zügel an. Sein Pferd rutsche, noch eine tiefe Narbe im Gras hinterlassend, einige Schritte weiter.
„Ach, lass mich in Ruhe.“, knurrte der ehemalige Stallmeister von Andorhal.
„Nein, mein Freund.“, lächelte ihn Gilmenel an, „So leicht wirst du mich nicht los.“
„Denkst du?“, fragte der Untote finster.
Gilmenel sah ihn vorwurfsvoll an.
„Gut, entschuldige.“, sagte er freundlicher, „Die Trennung war wie ein endgültiger Abschied von meinem einstigen Leben. Als du mich damals in Andorhal im Kampf gegen die Geißel fandest, hatte ich sein altes Zaumzeug gesucht. Ich wollte eine Erinnerung an das Leben vor dem Tot haben. Dass ich dann Grimmhuf selbst wieder sehen durfte, das war zuviel Glück.“
Gilmenel spürte wie der Untote den Tränen nahe war. Wenn er weinen hätte können, hätte sie ihm vermutlich jede Menge Taschentücher reichen müssen, wenn sie das gekonnt hätte. So konnte sie ihn nur durch freundliche Worte aufmuntern und trösten.
„Grimmhuf wird es gut gehen.“, sagte sie, „Und wer weis, vielleicht siehst du ihn eines Tages wieder.“
„Nein, teure Freundin.“, schüttelte der Untote den Kopf, „Ich habe genug von den Lebenden. Ich kann nie zurück. Ich muss es akzeptieren, dass ich zu den Verlassenen gehöre. Dies ist nun mein Volk, und ich werde alles geben um es zu unterstützen. Aber ich will nichts mehr mit Lebenden zu tun haben.“
„Was hast du vor?“, fragte die einstige Hochelfe ihn.
„Ich werde zurückkehren nach Unterstadt und dort eine Schmiede eröffnen.“, sagte Alexje.
„Aber dort sind auch Lebende der Horde.“, wand Gilmenel ein.
„Naja, es hält sich in Grenzen.“, zucket Alexje mit den Schultern, „Und sie sind auf unserem Gebiet.“
„Dann müssen sich hier nun unsere Wege trennen, mein Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel leise.
„Wieso?“, sagte der Schmied überrascht, „Komm doch mit!“
„In ihre Stadt?“, sagte Gilmenel mit einem traurigen Kopfschütteln, „Nein, das würde nicht gut gehen.“
„Ja, ich verstehe.“, nickte Alexje.
„Außerdem bin ich keine von euch.“, fuhr Gilmenel fort, „Ich bin nur ein Geist.“
„Ach, wir haben auch Geister in Unterstadt.“, versuchte nun Alexje die ehemalige Hochelfe aufzumuntern.
„Das sind andere Geister.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf.
„Dann ist es wahr, dass wir Abschied nehmen müssen.“, seufzte Alexje.
„Ja, so ist es.“, sagte Gilmenel entmutigt.
„Was wirst du tun?“, fragte Alexje.
„Ich weis es nicht.“, gab ihn Gilmenel zur Antwort, „Aber da ich nun mit Khal’El wieder schneller unterwegs bin, und auch sicher bin, dass ich sie reiten kann ...“
Ein kurzes Wiehern von Khal’El unterbrach sie.
„Oder sollte ich besser sagen, dass sie mich reiten lässt?“, schmunzelte Gilmenel.
„Ach, ich denke mein schönes Mädchen macht das schon.“, sagte Alexje und streichelte der Stute über die Mähne. 
„Ja, das tut sie sicher.“, lächelte Gilmenel, „Daher bin ich auch auf den Gedanken gekommen deinen einstigen Rat zu befolgen, und die Welt zu bereisen, die noch intakt ist.“
„Das ist eine sehr gute Idee.“, nickte der Schmied, „Wohin willst du als Erstes?“
„Ich habe da einen Pfad bei unserer Reise hierher gesehen, der in das Gebirge dort führt.“, sagte sie und deutete auf die Berge rechts von ihnen, „Ich will zu gern wissen wohin er führt.“
„Er führt nur ins Hin…“, begann Alexje und brach ab, als er Gilmenel vorwurfsvollen Blick sah, „Ach, find es doch selbst heraus.“
„Das werde ich tun, mein Freund.“, lachte Gilmenel.
„Gut, dann ist es Zeit Lebewohl zu sagen.“, sagte Alexje, „Vielleicht sehen wir uns in Unterstadt einmal wieder.“
„Das glaube ich nicht, mein Freund.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf, „Aber vielleicht irgendwo anders. Elbereth möge dich schützen. Leb wohl!“
Alexje winkte ihr noch kurz zu. Er gab seinem Pferd die Sporen und ritt in Richtung Tarrens Mühle davon.
Gilmenel schaute ihn noch nach bis er im nächsten Wäldchen verschwand.
„Nun sind wir wieder alleine, Khal’El.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Gut, dann lass uns einmal sehen was uns jenseits des Passes erwartet.“
Die Stute blähte die Nüstern und trabte langsam dem Pfad in die Berge entgegen.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

7. Geschenk

Das Land war schön. Gilmenel genoss es durch die dichten grünen Wälder zur reiten. Einige kleinere Hügel bildeten gute Aussichtspunkte. Sie vermied aber jeden Kontakt mit den Lebenden. Soweit sie es erfassen konnte schienen hier Trolle und Zwerge das Land jeweils für sich zu beanspruchen. Aber es war für sie gänzlich nebensächlich. Sie saß auf einen Felsvorsprung. Unter ihr testete Khal’El die Verdaubarkeit des örtlichen Grases. Etwas weiter weg sah sie auf einer Lichtung einige der trotteligen Tiere, die aussahen wie große Eulen ohne Flügel, aber mit enorm großen Füßen. Sie bewegten sich irgendwie trollig fort. Sie musste kichern.
Ein kurzer grüner Blitz lies sie ihren Blick von den Eulenbiestern abwenden. Er war sehr schwach, und schien aus weiter Ferne zu kommen. Wenn sie sich anstrengte konnte sie im Dunst der Abenddämmerung einen riesigen Baum erkennen. Er überragte den Wald um ein Vielfaches. Sie fühlte sich irgendwie an die Erzählungen ihrer Mutter über die Weltenbäume Teleperion und Laurelin erinnert. 
„Ich denke, ich weis wo wir morgen früh hinreiten.“, rief sie Khal’El zu.
Die Stute blähte kurz die Nüstern und führte ihre botanischen Studien fort. Gilmenel wäre wohl auch sofort losgeritten, denn Schlaf benötigte sie nicht mehr, aber um Khal’El zu reiten bedurfte es aller Sinne, auch die der Stute. 
Gilmenel versuchte zu meditieren. Sie wollte einfach nicht mehr über ihr vergangenes Leben nachdenken. Es war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Zigurat von Stratholm gestorben. Sie wollte ihren Geist soweit wie möglich von allen befreien. Sie hoffte auch dadurch die lockende Stimme, die des Nachts in ihren Kopf zu ihr sprach zu unterdrücken. 
Immer wieder hatte die Stimme ihr Macht versprochen. Ja, sogar einen neuen Körper hatte sie der Geisterelfe angeboten. Gilmenel wusste aber welchen Preis sie zahlen würde, wenn sie der Verlockung unterliegen würde. Sie hatte die emotionslose Banshee, zu der ihre beste Freundin wurde, noch allzu gut in Erinnerung. Gilmenel war deshalb froh als sie den ersten Schein des Morgenrots wahrnahm. Diese Nacht war sie verschont geblieben von der dunklen Seite.
„Guten Morgen.“, rief sie Khal’El zu, „Lass uns reiten!“
Sie sprang von der Klippe direkt auf den Rücken des Pferdes. Khal’El blähte kurz die Nüstern und schüttelte den Kopf. 
„Alte Aufschneiderin.“, lächelte Gilmenel das Pferd an, „Du hast garantiert nicht gespürt, dass ich auf dich gesprungen bin. Nun lass und in Richtung des großen Baumes reiten.“ 
Khal’El wieherte kurz und fiel in einen leichten Trab.

„Der ist echt gewaltig!“, flüsterte Gilmenel beeindruckt, „Wir sind noch weit weg und …“
Khal’El scheute. Eine Gestalt brach aus dem Unterholz und rannte in Richtung des Baumes.
„Das war knapp, Khal’El.“, mahnte die Elfe, „Beinahe wäre ich unten gelegen.“
Sie schaute der fliehenden Gestalt nach, als Khal’El ein zweites Mal scheute und in wilden Galopp zurück in Richtung aus der sie kamen los preschte. Gilmenel kämpfte damit auf dem Rücken des Pferdes zubleiben.
„Halt!“, schrie Gilmenel, „Ruhig!“
Khal’El wurde allmählich langsamer. Sie blieb stehen.
„Was hat dich so erschreckt?“, fragte Gilmenel sanft.
Khal’El wieherte aufgeregt und warf den Kopf in die Richtung des Orts ihres ersten Scheuens. Gilmenel blickte sich um. In der Ferne konnte sie die fliehende Gestalt erkennen. Sie wurde von fünf silbrig glänzenden Drachen verfolgt. 
„Drachen?“, wunderte sich Gilmenel.
Gilmenel sah wie die Drachen wohl keine Mühe hätten die Gestalt bald einzuholen.
„Wir müssen ihr helfen.“, sagte Gilmenel zu Khal’El, „Los, zeig mir was du kannst!“
Khal’El schnaubte einen kurzen Protest, schoss aber dann in wilden Galopp der Gestalt und den Drachen hinterher.  
„Sie läuft einen Bogen.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Khal’El wir müssen sie abfangen!“
Khal’El änderte die Richtung. Die Gestalt und ihre Verfolger fielen nach Rechts ab. Khal’El schoss aus dem Wald. Vor Gilmenel lag eine größere Lichtung. Khal’El beschleunigte, da sie nun den Bäumen nicht mehr ausweichen musste. Gilmenel verlor die Drachen und ihr Opfer aus den Augen.
„Wir haben sie verloren!“, rief Gilmenel entmutigt.
Khal’El wieherte aufgeregt und galoppierte weiter. Die Stute lief kurz etwas nach links.
„Der Baum!“, dämmerte es Gilmenel, „Sie will dort hin.“
Sie bemerkte das Khal’El genau auf den enormen Baum am Horizont lief.
„Gut gemacht, altes Mädchen.“, lobte die Elfe ihr Pferd.
Am Rand der Lichtung tauchte nun die Gestalt aus den Bäumen auf. Die Drachen waren nun schon bedrohlich nahe. Auf der Lichtung würden sie sie wohl eingeholt haben. Gilmenel war sich ganz sicher, dass die silbernen Drachen nichts Gutes im Schilde führten. Khal’El war aber der fliehenden Gestalt schon dichter auf den Fersen als die Drachen, und näherte sich ihr auch schneller. 
„Hey!“, rief Gilmenel, „Ihr dort!“
Die Gestalt drehte kurz ihren Kopf zu Gilmenel.
„Springt auf, wenn wir bei euch sind!“, schrie die Geisterelfe.
Die Gestalt schien kurz zu zögern. Gilmenel fluchte innerlich. Sie wusste nicht, was es da lange zu überlegen gab. 
„Macht schon!“, rief sie daher wütend.
Die Gestalt änderte ihre Richtung und lief nun direkt auf Gilmenel und Khal’El zu. Mit einer blitzartigen Bewegung griff sie Khal’Els Mähne und schwang sich elegant auf den Rücken der Stute. Sie rief etwas in einer Sprache die Gilmenel nicht verstand. Doch scheinbar verstand sie Khal’El. Sie wieherte laut und freudig und rannte so schnell wie Gilmenel sie noch nie rennen gesehen hatte.
„Dreh dich nicht um!“, mahnte nun die Gestalt in Gilmenels Rücken.
„Aber …“, versuchte die Hochelfe einzuwenden.
„Sie sind zu nahe, als das wir Störungen brauchen könnten.“, flüsterte es erklärend von hinten.
„Ich verstehe.“, nickte Gilmenel. 
‚Wenn ich doch nur Gron’Eteks Zauberschlauch nützen könnte.’, dachte sie verzweifelt, ‚Aber bei der Geschwindigkeit. Es muss wohl sein.’
„Dunkel des Nethers!“ rief sie beschwörend, „Hül uns ein! Verbirg uns vor allen Augen!“
‚Sehr gut.’, flüsterte die Stimme in ihren Kopf, ‚Nun vernichte eure Angreifer!’
‚Nein, mehr bekommst du nicht!’, dachte sie ablehnend.
‚Abwarten, wir werden sehen.’, flüsterte die Stimme.
Gilmenel blickte sich um. Sie waren alle von Dunkelheit eingeschlossen. Khal’El war stehengeblieben.
„Was hast du getan?“, zürnte die Gestalt in ihrem Rücken.
„Danke. Uns gerettet?“, antworte Gilmenel verstimmt.
Sie spürte wie in ihrem Rücken eine nachdenkliche Stille sich ausbreitete.
„Das könnte sein.“, kam es etwas beruhigter, „Trotzdem ist dies, denke ich, kein guter Ort zum Verweilen. Du solltest uns wieder zurückbringen.“
„Ich versuche es.“, nickte Gilmenel.
„Dunkel des Nethers!“, begann Gilmenel, „Hebe dich hinfort!“
Sie schaute sich um. Die Schwärze blieb.
‚Denkst du, du kannst aus meinem Reich noch einmal so einfach entkommen?’, triumphierte die Stimme in ihren Kopf, ‚Du bist mein!’
„Niemals!“, schrie Gilmenel.
„Es scheint nicht zu wirken.“, sagte die Stimme in ihrem Rücken.
„Es gibt leider einige Probleme.“, seufzte Gilmenel, „Ich hätte den Zauber nicht sprechen dürfen. Nun gibt es nur noch einen Weg, um euch zurückzubringen.“
„Welchen?“, wollte die Stimme wissen.
„Ich werde mich ihm opfern müssen.“, resignierte Gilmenel.
„Wem?“, kam es von hinten.
„Sargeras.“, flüsterte Gilmenel leise und hoffte er hat es nicht gehört.
„Hm,  ich verstehe.“, kam es nachdenklich, „Ich denke ich weis wo wir sind. Vielleicht wird es nicht nötig sein, wenn …“
„Was ist?“, fragte Gilmenel beunruhigt.
„Du wurdest berührt!“, entfuhr es der Stimme hinter ihr überrascht.
„Ja, von ihm.“, zuckte Gilmenel mit den Schultern.
„Nein, nicht nur.“, lächelte es hinter ihr, „Sondern auch von ihm.“
„Wem?“, fragte Gilmenel erstaunt.
„Dem Hüter der Natur von Arathor.“, erklärte die Stimme.
„Ungbar.“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
„Ja, genau von diesen.“, kam es freudig von hinten, „Nun können wir ganz sicher hier raus.“
„Was hat das mit unserer Lage zu tun?“, fragte Gilmenel.
„Ich sehe du musst noch viel lernen.“, schien die Gestalt hinter ihr zu seufzen, „Aber da können wir etwas machen. Als erstes genügt es dir zu wissen, dass du nur an Ungbar und sein Geschenk denken musst. Ich werde deine Gedanken zur Stabilisierung meines eigenen Zaubers benutzen. Denke aber nicht an die dunklen Mächte. Dann sind wir verloren.“
Gilmenel verstand nur die Hälfte von dem was die Stimme flüsterte. Aber sie hatte Vertrauen in die Stimme. Sie klang freundlich und weich. Gilmenel vermutete, dass es sich wohl um ein weibliches Wesen handelte. Sie begann an Ungbar und dessen reine Natur zu denken. Es fiel ihr nur allzu leicht die angenehme Erinnerung an sattes Grün und Ungbars Freundlichkeit wach zurufen.
„Sehr gut.“, flüsterte es hinter ihr, „Sehr gut.“
Ihr unsichtbarer Passagier flüsterte etwas in derselben Sprache, mit der er zu Khal’El gesprochen hatte. Vor ihnen wurde ein grünlicher Schimmer sichtbar. Er weitete sich kreisförmig aus.
‚Du glaubst doch nicht, dass das reicht.’, flüsterte Sargeras in Gilmenels Kopf, ‚Du weist du musst sie anders unterstützen.’
‚Ich dachte du wolltest uns nicht freilassen?’, zweifelte Gilmenel die Worte des gefallenen Titanen an.
‚Jeder Weg dich auf meine Seite zu bekommen soll mir Recht sein.’, erklärte die Stimme.
‚Wieso bin ich dir eigentlich so wichtig? Hast du nichts Anderes zu tun?’, raunzte Gilmenel.
‚Ich bin überall und nirgends.’, sagte die Stimme philosophisch, ‚Du weist genau, was dich auszeichnet.’
‚Nein, ich hab keine Ahnung. Und nun verschwinde!’, dachte Gilmenel wütend.
‚Hm, vielleicht musst du erst noch ein wenig zu dir finden um wirklich nützlich zu sein.’, sagte die unheilvolle Stimme, ‚Es ist denke ich den Versuch wert. Geh!’
‚Pah!’ , spottete Gilmenel, ‚Das wäre ich auch so.’
„Du musst dich mehr konzentrieren!“, mahnte die Person hinter Gilmenel, die dadurch plötzlich aus ihren Gedanken gerissen wurde. 
„Ich versuch’s.“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
„Was?“, staunte die Person in ihren Rücken, als der Kreis plötzlich zu einen vollständigen Portal angewachsen war.
Niemand musste Khal’El erklären, was sie zu tun hatte. Die sanften grünen Hügel mit den satten Gras und den majestätischen Bäumen waren ihr Erklärung genug. Mit einem Satz sprang sie in das Portal.

Gilmenel schaute sich ungläubig um. Sie schienen in einen gewaltigen Talkessel zu sein. Nicht weit von ihnen entfernt lag ein tiefblauer See ruhig im sanften Sonnenlicht. Alte riesige Bäume bildeten einen lichten Wald vom See bis zu den Hängen des Kessels. Tiere tollten verspielt und ohne Furcht auf den dichten Wiesen zwischen den Bäumen.
„Wo sind wir?“, fragte sie nach hinten.
„Dies ist die Mondlichtung.“, sagte ihr Passagier, „Es ist zwar sehr weit weg von den Ort, an den ich ursprünglich wollte, aber ich denke es war notwendig. Sie hätten uns bestimmt dort schon erwartet.“
„Sie?“, sagte Gilmenel nun vollkommen verwirrt.
„Ich sehe, du hast nicht gewusst auf was du dich einlässt.“, seufzte es hinter ihr, „Das war sehr edel, aber auch sehr dumm. Nun werden sie auch hinter dir her sein. Aber du hast mich wohl gerettet. Deshalb sollte ich dir wohl dankbar sein, und dir vielleicht einiges erklären.“
„Dann sagt mir erst einmal wo wir sind.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Ich habe noch nie von einem Ort Namens Mondlichtung in Arathor oder Quel’Thalas gehört.“
„Das kannst du auch kaum.“, kicherte es hinter ihr, „Willkommen in Kalimdor.“
„Kal …“, stockte Gilmenel der Atem, „Das ist ja …“
„Genau, sehr weit weg von deiner Heimat.“, sagte die Stimme, „Aber verzeih ich bin unhöflich. Gestattet, dass ich mich vorstelle.“
Gilmenel spürte wie die Person sich von Khal’Els Rücken gleiten lies.
„Hm, vielleicht sollte ich.“, flüsterte es neben ihr, „Ja, ich denke es wäre besser.“
Ein kurzer grüner Schein leuchte neben Gilmenel auf. Ein große schlanke Gestalt schritt vor Khal’El und Gilmenel. Sie sah aus wie eine Hochelfe nur wesentlich größer und wilder. Ihr langes grünes Haar wehte in der sanften Prise die vom See her in den Wald strich. Ihre Augen leuchten silbrig fahl. Ihr Gesicht war mit einem grünen Streifenmotiv verziert.
„Ich bin Ysunera.“, sagte die Gestalt mit einer höflichen Verbeugung.
„Man nennt mich Gilmenel.“, antwortete die einstige Hochelfe, „Was bist du? Eine Elfe?“
„Dies ist eine Nachtelfe.“, erklärte Ysunera, „Es waren einst Brüder und Schwestern deines ehemaligen Volkes, Geist.“
„Nachtelfen.“, grübelte Gilmenel, „Der Krieg der Ahnen. Vater hat ihn einmal kurz erwähnt.“
„Ich bin erstaunt, dass eine Hochelfe darüber weis.“, wunderte sich Ysunera.
„Er war ein großer Gelehrter.“, seufzte Gilmenel, „Aber lassen wir das. Was mache ich jetzt?“
„Ich kann dich wieder zurückschicken nach Azeroth, wenn du willst.“, sagte die Nachtelfe, „Aber ich denke sie würden dich dort schnell finden.“
„Wer sind sie?“, wollte Gilmenel wissen.
„Diese silbernen Drachen, vor denen du mich gerettet hast.“, erklärte Ysunera, „Vielleicht solltest du Kalimdor etwas erforschen. Es ist hier auch sehr interessant.“
„So!“, schluchzte Gilmenel und fuhr mit beiden Händen durch ihren Geisterkörper.
„Da hast du Recht.“, grübelte Ysunera, „So würdest du hier sicherlich viel Aufsehen erregen.“
„Dann kannst du mich auch gleich in unsere verfluchten Länder zurückschicken.“, resignierte Gilmenel, „Dort sind alle an Geister, Zombies, Ghule und wer weis sonst noch alles gewöhnt.“
„Ich verdanke dir viel. Mehr als du weist.“, dachte Ysunera nach, „Vielleicht gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Warte hier auf mich.“
Ysunera begann einen Zauber zu wirken. Ein Portal, wie es Gilmenel bereits in der Dunkelheit sah erschien. Doch dieses Mal war nicht als grüner Nebel darin zusehen. Die Nachtelfe schritt ohne Zögern hindurch.
‚Sehr gut.’, dachte Gilmenel leicht besorgt, ‚Nun bin ich alleine auf einem Kontinent, den ich nicht kenne. Ich hoffe sie hält ihr Versprechen und kommt wieder.’
Gilmenel lies sich von Khal’El gleiten und betrachtete die Gegend. Der See schien sehr nahe zu sein, aber sie wagte es nicht sich mehr wie ein paar Meter von der Stelle des Portals wegzubewegen. Ein sanftes fast zärtlich klingendes Rauschen ging durch den Wald. Das Portal erschien wieder, und Ysunera trat heraus.
„Sie hat zugestimmt.“, sagte sie freudig.
„Sie?“, fragte Gilmenel, „Zu was?“.
„Das wirst du gleich sehen.“, nickte die Nachtelfe heftig, „Geh einige Schritte zurück.“
Das Portal wurde langsam größer. Die Lieder der Vögel und Stimmen der Tiere verstummten. Eine riesige grünbeschuppte Klaue schob sich aus dem Portal. Ein gewaltiger Drachenkopf mit langen Hörnern erschien hoch in den Gipfeln der Bäume.

„Das denke ich reicht.“, donnerte die Stimme des Drachens, „Ich will den Traum nicht gänzlich verlassen.“
Der Kopf des Drachen wandte sich Gilmenel zu. Der Drache hatte seine Augen geschlossen. Gilmenel konnte nicht anders und kniete vor der imposanten Gestalt nieder.
„Ich bin Ysera.“, donnerte der Drache; „Die Wächterin des smaragdgrünen Traums.“
Gilmenel beschloss, dass es besser wäre wohl nichts zu sagen. Sie war sich nicht sicher, was nun kommen würde.
„Ysunera hat mir mitgeteilt, dass du sie heldenhaft gerettet hättest.“, sagte Ysera nun in einer etwas leiseren Stimme, „Nun lass mich deine Träume sehen.“
Der Drache hob seine Klaue und ein grüner Strahl schoss auf Gilmenel zu. 
„Ja, du hast es, aber … Was?“, kam die Stimme Yseras wie in Trance, „Andere … Welt … Tod … Verderben … Freundschaft … Natur … Lauern … Finsternis …“
Der Strahl zog sich abrupt zurück. Ysera zog ihre Klaue erschrocken zurück.
„Ysunera es wird sehr schwer.“, sagte sie besorgt zu der Nachtelfe, „Wir müssen sie erst von ihm befreien.“
Ysunera nickte nur kurz. Gilmenel blickte zwischen den beiden hin und her. Sie verstand nur sehr wenig. Mit Drachen hatte sie bis jetzt wenig zu tun.
„Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, was hier geschieht?“, fragte Gilmenel die beiden, „Scheinbar geht es ja um mich.“
„Ysunera erklär du es ihr.“, sagte Ysera, „Ich muss mich sowieso kurz in den Traum zurückziehen, um mit der Lebensbinderin in Verbindung zutreten. Wir benötigen hierzu ihre Hilfe. Lebt wohl.“
Der Kopf und die Klaue Yseras verschwanden wieder im Portal. Es schloss sich mit eine sanften Zischen. Gilmenel schaute die Nachtelfe fragend an.
„Du bist echt nicht lange auf dieser Welt, mein Kind.“, lächelte Ysunera die Nachtelfe an, „Du warst gerade vor einem der mächtigsten Wesen auf Azeroth gestanden. Ysera, die Wächterin des smaragdgrünen Traums, die Königin des grünen Drachenschwarms, eine der fünf Aspekte, denen die Titanen fast unendliche Macht verliehen.“
„Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Mein Vater hatte sehr viel mit Drachen in Azeroth zu tun.“
„Dein Vater kam von hier.“, antwortete Ysunera, „Sein Name ist uns durchaus bekannt.“
„Wie …?“, zuckte Gilmenel zusammen.
„Ysera bleibt nichts verborgen, und sie teilte ihr Wissen mit mir.“, beruhigte die Nachtelfe Gilmenel, „Es ist ein erstaunlicher Zufall, dass ausgerechnet seine Tochter mich vor den Silbernen gerettet hat. Aber diese Geschichte wäre zu lange sie zu erzählen.“
„Hat sie etwas mit den Realitätsbeherrschern zu tun?“, fragte Gilmenel beiläufig.
„Du weist davon?“, sagte Ysunera überrascht.
„Er hat manchmal von nichts anderen mehr geredet, und dabei Mutter ganz vergessen.“, seufzte Gilmenel.
„Erstaunlich und höchst erfreulich.“, nickte die Nachtelfe, „Ich denke dein Wissen könnte hier noch nützlich werden.“
„Ich weis nicht.“, seufzte Gilmenel, „Ich würde ihn lieber vergessen. Wenn nur Mutter es geschafft hätte mitzukommen.“
„Oh sie hat es, sie hat es, auf eine gewisse Weise.“, lächelte Ysunera und berührte mit ihrer Handfläche Gilmenels Brust, „Sie ist hier drin, und macht es zum Teil erst möglich, was wir vorhaben.“
„Das bringt uns wieder zum Anfang.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Was habt ihr mit mir vor?“
„Dir neues Leben geben.“, sagte Ysunera kurz.
„Du meinst einen Körper?“, staunte Gilmenel ungläubig.
„Ja, so könnte man es auch sagen.“, lächelte Ysunera, „Ich denke, dass ist einer deiner Herzenswünsche.“
„Ja.“, flüsterte Gilmenel, „Das ist er.“

Ein sanftes Zischen war zu hören. Der Wald verstummte wieder. Das Portal erschien wieder vor den beiden Elfen. Der Kopf von Ysera erschien wieder hoch über ihnen. Eine Klaue kam aus dem Portal. Sie hielt ein leuchtendes rotes Objekt.
„Hier Ysunera.“, sagte Ysera, „Nimm diese Lebenskugel. Sie ist ein Geschenk meiner Schwester. Sie wird uns sehr helfen.“
Ysunera nahm die Kugel. Die Klaue Yseras verschwand wieder im Portal.
„Konntest du ihr alles erklären?“, fragte der Drache die Nachtelfe.
„Nun, fast alles.“, erklärte Ysunera, „Die Details habe ich weggelassen.“
„Gut.“, nickte Yseras mächtiger Kopf, „Dann werde ich es machen.“
Die Drachenkönigin senkte ihr Haupt zu Gilmenel herunter.
„Höre mir zu Geist.“, sagte sie ernst, „Du hast eine meiner wichtigsten Dienerinnen selbstlos gerettet. Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, dir deinen sehnlichsten Wunsch zu erfüllen. Es ist ein großes Geschenk dir wieder Fleisch und Blut zugeben. Doch auch uns sind hier Grenzen gesetzt. Wir wissen nicht welche Form die Magie für dich auswählen wird. Es wird sicher sein, dass du als eines der vielen denkenden Geschöpfe wieder auf Azeroth wandeln wirst. Doch welches, dass vermag ich nicht zu beeinflussen. Gehst du das Risiko ein?“
„Drachenkönigin, euer Geschenk ehrt mich.“, verbeugte sich Gilmenel vor dem Aspekt, „Alles ist besser als das hier. Deshalb gehe ich das Risiko gerne ein.“
„Gut, so sei es dann.“, sagte die Drachenkönigin, „Ysunera du wirst mir assistieren.“
Ihre Klaue erschien wieder. Der grüne Strahl schlängelte nun auf Gilmenel zu. Ein seltsames Prickeln durchfuhr ihren Geisterkörper. Ein weiterer Strahl ging von Ysunera aus. Er berührte die Kugel und brachte sie zum Funkeln. Ysera und Ysunera sprachen eine Zauberformel in der Sprache, die Gilmenel bereits von Ysunera gehört hatte.
„Fasse die Kugel!“, befahl Ysera Gilmenel.
Gilmenel streckte ihre Hände zitternd nach der nun gleißend roten Kugel aus. Das Prickeln in ihrem Geisterkörper verstärkte sich. Die Kugel begann sich langsam in ihre Richtung auszudehnen. 
„Nein!“, donnerte eine Stimme aus Gilmenel, „So leicht wird sie mich nicht los!“
„Doch!“, dröhnte Ysera zurück, „Weiche Dämon!“
„Ist das alles!“, sagte der Dämon, „Lächerlich!“
„Du musst uns helfen, Gilmenel!“, schrie Ysunera schmerzverzehrt, „Denke an das Beste und Heiligste in deinem Leben!“
„Sie kann euch nicht helfen, ihr törichten Schuppenviecher!“, höhnte der Dämon.
Gilmenel brachte den Wasserschlauch Gron’Eteks zum Vorschein. Sie leerte ihn bis zum letzten Quäntchen Zauberdampf. 
„Mutter!“, sagte Gilmenel zärtlich, „Mutter, für dich!“
Sie begann zu singen. Sie hatte das heilige Lied ihrer Mutter nur einmal gesungen. Alle die es damals hörten entrückten der Realität und wurden kurz eins mit der Schöpfung Ardas. Eärdaliene war damals sprachlos vor Staunen über die Fähigkeiten ihrer Tochter, aber sie war auch verärgert. 

„Mutter, warum durfte ich das Lied nicht singen?“, fragte Gilmenel traurig.
„Dieses Lied ist mir heilig, Gil.“, sagte Eärdaliene ernst, „Es ist das Lied meines Volkes, das uns von den Valar geschenkt wurde.“
„Dann ist es doch ein gutes Lied.“, sagte ihre Tochter kindlich naiv. 
Die Argumentation ihrer Mutter, mit der sie ihr das Lied verboten hatte, stand auf wackligen Füssen.
„Das ist es.“, sagte sie knapp und fügte den Tränen nahe hinzu, „Es erinnert mich zu sehr an mein verlorenes zu Hause. Deshalb höre ich es nicht gerne, auch wenn ich es dir beigebracht habe.“ 
„Ich verstehe, Mutter.“, nickte Gilmenel und umarmte die Elbe, „Es ist ein gutes Lied, das dich traurig macht. Ich werde es nicht mehr singen.“

„Was ist das?“, zitterte die Stimme des Dämons, „Ein lächerliches Lied?“
„Ja, nur ein Lied.“, sagte Gilmenel und sang dabei aber weiter, „A Elbereth Gilthoniel! Eä cálë më tulya!“
Der Himmel der Mondlichtung wurde dunkel. Tausende Sterne begannen auf einem samtschwarzen Firmament aufzuflammen. Der Himmel glich einem Vorhang aus reinen funkelnden Diamanten. Der See und Wald traten in den Hintergrund. Riesige Bäume mit Blättern wie grüne Smaragde umringten nun die drei Zaubernden. Unter ihren Füssen war ein See. Sie standen in einer regenbogengekrönten Wassersäule.
„Hier stehe dir auch noch die Natur Azeroths bei.“, keuchte Ysunera und berührte die Erinnerungen an Ungbar in Gilmenels Geist.
Gilmenel schaute zu Ysera hoch. Die Drachenkönigin hatte ihre Augen geöffnet. Sie schimmerten wie Regenbogen. Sie brüllte ein Wort.
„Nein!“, zischte der Dämon.
Gilmenel spürte wie eine dunkle Macht sie verlies. Ein schwarzer Strahl fuhr in die rote Kugel sie erlosch. Sie sah nun aus wie ein schwarzes Loch in der Luft. Gilmenel ließ sie los. Das Loch zog sich zusammen und verschwand. Die Geisterelfe wurde ohnmächtig.

„Guten Morgen.“, sagte eine dunkle Stimme, „Erschreck dich nicht. Ich bin es. Ysunera.“
Gilmenel schlug die Augen auf. Ein grüner Drache lag einige Meter von ihr im Gras.
„Nun ich …“, Gilmenel hielt inne.
Sie war vom Klang ihrer Stimme überrascht. Sie war etwas tiefer als sie es gewohnt war und hatte ein dunkles Timbre. Sie spürte wie Luft in ihren Lungen zirkulierte. Sie setzte sich auf. Ihre Arme waren lang mit großen Händen am Ende. Ihre Beine hatten ebenfalls nicht die Maße einer Hochelfe. Sie tastete ihren Oberkörper ab. Er fühlte sich schlank und sehr sportlich an. Sie fuhr sich durch ihre langen Haare. Sie waren grün.
„Es hat funktioniert?“, sagte sie ungläubig, „Aber was ist aus mir geworden?“
„Nichts Schlimmes. Im Gegenteil.“, versuchte Ysunera sie zu beruhigen, „Komm mit zum See.“
Gilmenel stand auf. Sie war überrascht wie groß sie nun war. Mit noch vorsichtigen Schritten folgte sie dem Drachen zum See.
„Es stand auf des Messersschneide.“, erklärte Ysunera während sie zum See gingen, „Die dunkle Macht war bereits sehr stark. Ich habe nicht alles verstanden. Besonders dein Zauber war mir in Azeroth gänzlich unbekannt. Ysera hat es mir nur kurz mit deiner Herkunft erklärt. Es blieb nicht viel Zeit.“
„Ich danke euch, Ysunera.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Ihr seit also auch ein Drache?“
„Ja, ich bin eine der Traumweberinnen des smaragdgrünen Traums.“, erklärte der Grüne, „Ich musste wieder in meine Drachengestalt um mich zu regenerieren.“
„Aber wenn du so ein mächtiges Wesen bist, warum hast du dich dann im Hinterland nicht selbst verteidigt?“, wollte Gilmenel wissen.
„Nun, erstens waren es fünf Angreifer.“, begann Ysunera zögerlich.
„Naja, sie waren aber kleiner wie du.“, warf Gilmenel ein.
„Das mag sein.“, sagte Ysunera mit sichtlichen Unbehagen über das Thema, „Sagen wir es so. Diese Fünf haben Fähigkeiten, mit denen ich mich nur schwer hätte messen können. Außerdem wollte ich nicht allzu sehr auffallen.“
Gilmenel nickte nur kurz. Sie merkte Ysunera Zögern, das Thema nicht weiter erörtern zu wollen.
„Ah, wir sind da.“, sagte Ysunera freudig, „Dort liegt der See. Schau dein Spiegelbild an.
Gilmenel ging zögerlich an das Ufer des spiegelglatten Sees. Sie schloss die Augen und beugte sich leicht nach vorne. Sie öffnete die Augen langsam.
„Das ist doch ein Trick.“, stutzte sie.
„Nein, das bist nun du.“, lächelte Ysunera.
„Aber ich schaue aus wie … du … vorhin.“, flüsterte Gilmenel ungläubig.
„Nunja, wie wir es sagten.“, erklärte der grüne Drachen, „Welche Gestalt du annehmen würdest, dass konnten wir nicht bestimmen.“
„Eine Nachtelfe?“, brummte Gilmenel.
„Ja, vermutlich hat die Magie sie aufgrund deiner Naturverbundenheit deiner Mutter und dem Geschenk Ungbars gewählt.“, sagte der Drache, „Es war offensichtlich der Weg des geringsten Widerstands. Von allen Völkern Azeroths sind die Nachtelfen und Tauren die naturverbundensten. Und ich denke aufgrund deiner elfischen Abstammung, kamen wohl Tauren nicht in Betracht.“
Gilmenel drehte sich um. Sie begann sich von allen Seite aus in dem Spiegel des Sees zu betrachten.
„Naja, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.“, lächelte sie schüchtern, „Etwas blass.“
„Zu deinem vorherigen Zustand ist das wohl eine eindeutige Verbesserung.“, sagte Ysunera, „Die Nachtelfe steht dir jedenfalls auch ganz gut.“
„Ich versuch mich daran zu gewöhnen.“, sagte Gilmenel zögerlich, „Grüne Haare.“
„Du gewöhnst dich sicher daran.“, nickte Ysunera schmunzelnd.
„Gut, ich denke das werde ich.“, sagte Gilmenel und begann zu singen.
Die Töne kamen hart und flach. Gilmenel räusperte sich. Eine Melodie erklang. Ihre Harmonien klangen falsch. Gilmenel hörte enttäuscht auf.
„Ich habe meine Stimme verloren.“, schluchzte sie.
Ein grünes Leuchten war neben ihr zu sehen. Ysunera kam wie ein eineiiger Zwilling auf sie zu, und umarmte sie.
„Wir haben nicht gesagt, dass alles leicht wird.“, tröstete sie die neue Nachtelfe, „Vielleicht musst du dich erst an deinen neuen Körper gewöhnen und üben.“
„Aber ohne meine Lieder bin ich wehrlos.“, erklärte Gilmenel und wischte sich die Tränen mit dem Ärmel der einfachen grauen Leinenrobe ab,  in der sie aufgewacht war.
„Vielleicht solltest du auch eine andere Magie kennenlernen.“, dachte Ysunera nach, „Nun da du eine Nachtelfe bist steht dir das Druidentum offen. Ich denke das würde bei jemand mit deiner Naturverbundenheit auch nahe liegen. Ja, ich glaube du würdest das mögen.“
„Druiden?“, schaute Gilmenel den Drachen fragend an.
„Ja, versuch es.“, sagte Ysunera, „Am Besten du gehst in die Hauptstadt der Nachtelfen. Dort lehrt ein Druide, der sicherlich dein Potential erkennen wird. Er heißt Farnhelm Baumspross. Du findest ihn in der Enklave des Cenarius.“
„Gut, vielleicht sollte ich nun nach vorne sehen.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Wie komme ich dorthin?“
„Ich werde dir ein Portal öffnen.“, sagte Ysunera und begann den Zauber zu wirken.
„Halt!“, rief Gilmenel, „Khal’El!“
Gilmenel schaute sich um. Khal’El war nirgends zu sehen. Sie konzentrierte sich kurz. Der Gesang einer Nachtigall war plötzlich zu hören. In der Ferne wieherte es. Etwas begann durch den Wald zu brechen.
„Wenigstens das klappt noch.“, freut sich Gilmenel als Khal’El an das Ufer sprengte.
Die Stute blieb stehen. Ihre Blicke gingen zischen Ysunera und Gilmenel hin und her. Sie scharrte ungeduldig mit den Hufen. Nach einigen Sekunden wieherte sie laut und trotte zu Gilmenel um sie mit der Schnauze zu stupsen.
„Altes Mädchen, du erkennst mich immer wieder.“, sagte Gilmenel glücklich und fiel der Stute um den Hals, „Nun bin ich reisefertig.“
„Gut.“, lachte Ysunera und öffnete das Portal.
„Leb wohl!“, rief Gilmenel als sie zusammen mit Khal’El durch das Portal trat, „Vielen Dank für Alles!“
„Leb wohl!“, rief ihr Ysunera nach, „Ich denke wir werden uns wiedersehen.“


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

8. Ausweg

Lingolf tauchte auf den Zinnen hoch über ihnen wieder auf.
„Onkel, hier im zweiten Hof ist niemand mehr.“, rief er dem Troß der Elben im äußeren Burghof zu.
„Wie schaut es im Hof zum Fluss aus?“, rief Landorian zu ihm hinauf.
„Gil schaut gerade hinein.“, antwortete es von oben.
Eärdaliene blickte besorgt nach oben. Aber sie musste unweigerlich an den Strand der Insel des heiligen Hains denken. Sie war damals genauso unforsch wie ihre Tochter es hier und jetzt war. Vermutlich war aber Gilmenel aus einen anderen Grund noch hundertmal neugieriger wie sie selbst, dachte sie insgeheim an Aliasan denkend. Trotzdem war sie erleichtert als sie Gilmenels Stimme hörte.
„Onkel, der Flusshof ist ebenfalls verlassen.“, rief sie Landorian zu.
Landorian lächelte zu ihr hinauf. Seit es klar war, das Lingolf und sie wohl ein Paar waren genoss er es sichtlich von der jungen Halbelbe auch Onkel gerufen zu werden. Leider blieb ihn gerade nicht viel Zeit dies auszukosten. 
„So wie es ausschaut, sind sämtlich Boote verschwunden und auch die Fährtrosse wurde offensichtlich gekappt.“, kam das bittere Ergebnis der Erkundigungen von den beiden Jugendlichen, nachdem sie die Mauer wieder hinuntergeklettert waren und vor Landorian und Aliasan standen. Eärdaliene hatte sanft den Arm schützend um ihre Tochter gelegt.
„Das sind schlechte Neuigkeiten.“, murmelte Landorian bitter.
„Was sollen wir nun tun?“, fragte Eärdaliene den Anführer der Elben.
„Wir müssen eine andere Fährstellen finden.“, sagte Aliasan besorgt.
„Ja, da hast du leider Recht, mein Freund.“, bestätigte Landorian unter einem Seufzer, „Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass wir die Zeit haben werden sie zu erreichen.“
„Vermutlich sind die Haradrim nun schon sehr nahe.“, flüsterte Eärdaliene Aliasan zu.
„Das stimmt, mein Leben.“, sagte der Magier laut, „Wir sind unseren Weg zurückgegangen. Ich denke der Feind ist nur einen Tag, wenn nicht sogar nur Stunden entfernt.“
Landorian wandte sich wieder Aliasan und Eärdalienezu, nachdem ein Elb ihm eine Nachricht gebracht hatte.
„Das stimmt.“, nickte er mit einen nachdenklichen Hinaufziehen der Mundwinkel, „Unsere Späher melden, dass sich die Haradrim rasch nähern. In der Tat kann ihre Vorhut jeden Moment auf uns hier stoßen.“
„Dann hat es wohl keinen Sinn zu fliehen.“, sagte Aliasan, „Wenn wir jetzt aufbrächen, würde es wohl zu einer offenen Feldschlacht kommen. Die Verlust unter den Frauen und Kinder wären unerträglich.“
Aliasan blickte Eärdaliene und Gilmenel sorgenvoll an.
„Da stimme ich dir zu.“, nickte Landorian, „Wir könnten Schutz in einem der Wälder suchen, aber ich fürchte ohne die notwendigen Vorbereitungen wäre auch dies von wenig Erfolg gekrönt.“
„Und wenn wir uns nur einfach im Wald verstecken, Onkel?“, fragte Gilmenel den Elb. 
„Kleines, dafür sind wir zu viele.“, sagte er in einem sanften Ton, „Außerdem denke ich, dass die Haradrim wohl ihre Spürhunde dabei haben.“
Aliasan betrachtete nachdenklich die Mauern der Burg. Er klopfte auf die Steinmauer des Tors zum nächsten Hof.
„Landorian, uns bleibt keine andere Wahl, als uns hier zu verteidigen.“, sagte er ernst.
„Das sehe ich genauso.“, stimmte ihm der Elb zu, „Aber für diese große Anlage sind wir zu wenige.“
„Ich werde unsere Kämpfer im zweiten Hof aufstellen.“, erklärte Landorian, „Das dürfte die beste zu verteidigende Stelle der Burg sein.“
„Und wenn sie über die Mauern kommen?“, fragte Eärdaliene nachdenklich.
„Dann müssen unsere Kämpfer schnell dort hin.“, ergänzte Landorian.
„Und was ist mit den Kämpferinnen?“, wollte Eärdaliene wissen.
„Nein, wir haben keine.“, schüttelte Landorian den Kopf.
„Oh, ich denke da irrst du.“, sagte Eärdaliene und rief laut, „Lamania, Schuß!“
Ein Pfeil schoß wenige Zentimeter neben Landorians Ohr in einen Holzbalken.

„Was?“, rief Landorian erbost, „Wer?“
„Dort!“, sagte Eärdaliene ruhig und deutet auf eine Gestalt, die hoch auf einen der Türme des Zwingers des äußeren Tors stand, „Hier hast du deine Mauerverteidigung, mein Freund.“
„Nur eine Bogenschützin?“, schaute Landorian Eärdaliene fragend an.
Eärdaliene lächelte ihn vielsagend an.
„Ithilia formieren!“, befahl Eärdaliene.
Elbinnen begannen sich von ihren Partner und Kindern zu entfernen. Jede hatte wie aus dem Nichts kommend einen Langbogen in der Hand und einen vollen Köcher auf den Rücken. Sie stellten sich im äusserten Hof so gut wie es der Platz zulies in Reih und Glied auf. Landorian und Aliasan schaute sich gegenseitig ungläubig an.
„Denkt ihr, ich bin nur noch zum Kochen, Schneidern und Singen gut?“, grinste Eärdaliene breit.
„Hm, ahja, nun spricht die Matrone.“, lachte Aliasan.
„Das stimmt, mein Liebster.“, erklärte die Elbe ihn stolz, „Wenn du einmal für eine Gemeinschaft verantwortlich warst, dann kannst du das nicht mehr so leicht ablegen.“
„Aber warum habe ich davon nichts gewusst.“, sagte Landorian und kratzte sich nachdenklich am Kinn.
„Die Elbinnen bestanden darauf.“, erklärte Eärdaliene, „Als die Aufklärungen von euch und den Kämpfern immer länger dauerten, war mir klar, dass wir uns im Notfall selbst verteidigen müssten. Ich schlug Bogenübungen für alle Elbinnen der Siedlung vor. Du kannst dir gar nicht die überwältigende Zustimmung vorstellen. Viele wollten sogar noch mehr, und so enstanden die Ithilia.“
„Du überrascht mich immer wieder.“, sagte Aliasan sanft.
„Das will ich doch hoffen.“, nahm ihn Eärdaliene auf den Arm.
Landorian musterte die Reihen der Ithilia. Keine Elbin verzog einen Mundwinkel.
„Also mein Vorschlag ist die Ithilia besetzt die Mauern des inneren Hofs.“, erklärte die Kommandantin der Ithilia bestimmt.
„Landorian, ich denke du solltest nicht wiedersprechen.“, schlug Aliasan mit einem breiten Grinsen vor.
„Wenn auch nur zehn Wörter von dem wahr sind, was du mir über deine Erlebnisse auf den fünf Inseln erzählt hast, dann denke ich, wäre das sehr weise.“, fügte sich Landorian.
„Gut das wäre geregelt.“, sagte Eärdaliene, „Ithilia wegtreten.“
Die Elbinnen lösten die Formation und gingen wieder zu ihren erstaunten Partnern und Kindern.
„Dann lasst uns mal den Weg in den Flusshof freimachen.“, rief Landorian den Elben zu.

Das vom Feuer geschwärzte Tor zum zweiten Hof bot wie erwartet keinen großen Widerstand. Es zerfiel beim ersten Axtschlag fast von alleine in Asche. Schweigend räumten die Elben den Schutt aus dem zweiten Hof. 
„Das Tor ist noch intakt.“, sagte Aliasan und klopfte auf die dicken Holzbalken des Tors, dass in den letzten Hof der Burg führte.
„Wir lassen euch rein.“, rief Lingolf von oben.
Der Elb hatte zusammen mit Gilmenel bereits wieder die Mauern erklommen. Wie Eichhörnchen sprangen sie über die Zinnen.
„Seit vorsichtig da oben!“, mahnte Eärdaliene die beiden Jugendlichen.
„Keine Angst, Mutter.“, winkte Gilmenel zurück.
„Für die beiden ist alles ein großes Abenteuer.“, seufzte Eärdaliene.
„Wenn ich nur wüsste, wer noch so auf Abenteuer aus war.“, zwinkerte Aliasan ihr zu.
Eärdaliene knuffte den Hochelf in die Seite.
„Damals war ich nur für mich verantwortlich.“, erklärte Eärdaliene ihm.
„Wir steigen nun in den Hof hinunter.“, unterbrach Lingolf die Beiden.
„Ist gut.“, antwortete Aliasan.
Aliasan suchte Landorian. Der Elb stand bei einem kleinen Trupp der das zerstörte äußere Tor untersuchte.
„Gleich wieder da.“, sagte er zu Eärdaliene und ging auf Landorian zu.
„Aliasan.“, rief ihn der Elb schon vom weiten zu, „Denkst du wir können hieraus noch etwas zum Verschanzen machen?“
„Nehmt lieber die Zugbrücke auseinander.“, winkte der Hochelf ab, „Wir kommen so oder so nicht wieder über sie hinaus.“
Landorian schaute ihn finster an und nickte nur stumm.
„Schaut euch die Zugbrücke an.“, erklärte er dem Trupp.
„Landorian, wir haben ein weiteres Problem.“, sagte Aliasan leise.
„Ich dachte, dass es dir auffällt.“, nickte Landorian.
„Die Boote und die Fähre sind nicht da.“, fuhr Aliasan fort, „Hier können wir nicht übersetzen.“
„Ich weis.“, antwortete Landorian der Resignation nahe, „Meine Hoffung baut darauf, dass wir die Haradrim abwehren können.“
Aliasan schüttelte ungläubig den Kopf.
„Wir müssen uns noch einen anderen Ausweg suchen.“, sagte er.
„Welchen?“, zuckte Landorian mit den Schultern, „Der Anduin ist an dieser Stelle zu mächtig um ihn schwimmend zu überqueren. Wir würden viele unserer Söhne und Töchter verlieren. Von den Alten und Schwachen ganz zu schweigen.“
„Vielleicht müssen wir dieses Opfer aber bringen.“, flüsterte der Magier.
„Das kannst du nicht von uns erwarten!“, grollte Landorian. 
„Nein …“, begann Aliasan und wurde durch ein tiefes Poltern unterbrochen.
Das Tor zum innersten Hof öffnte sich langsam. Mit einem Ruck blieb es stecken. Es war gerade soweit offen, dass ein Elb seitlich hindurchschlüpfen konnte.
„Es steckt fest.“, rief Gilmenel von oben.
„Das reicht.“, erwiederte Landorian, „Alle in den innersten Hof!“

Die Elben reichten sich alles, was sie noch besassen durch den Spalt hindurch. Einige führten die Pferde der Wagen vor die Burg und nahmen ihnen das Zaumzeug ab. Nachdem ihnen die Elben etwas ins Ohr geflüstert hatten, rannten die Pferde davon. Andere Elben demontierten die Wagen und bauten sie zusammen mit der Zugbrücke in den zweiten Hof als Palisaden und Hinternisse ein. Landorian und Aliasan inspizierten die Arbeiten. 
„Ich denke mehr können wir in der kurzen Zeit nicht erreichen.“, sagte Landorian.
Aliasan nickte nur stumm. Er war zu sehr mit den Geschehnissen über ihnen beschäfftigt.
Eärdaliene ging auf den Wehrgang der inneren Mauer die Reihen der Ithilia ab. Es war ein guter Platz dort oben, dachte Aliasan. Die innerste Mauer war die höchste der drei Verteidigungsmauern der Burg. Von dort würden sie fast alle Stellen ins Visier nehmen können, und wenn alles scheitern würde, dann würde die Höhe ihnen eventuell auch noch einen letzten Dienst erweisen. Landorian sah Aliasan nachdenkliche Blicke nach oben.
„Ich glaube, das ist ein echter Vorteil.“, versuchte er den Elf aufzumuntern, „Die alte Besatzung schien dort keine Bogenschützen gehabt zu haben.“
„Hmmm.“, nickte Aliasan nur abwesend.
Seine Gedanken wurden von einem rau klingenden Hornsignal unterbrochen.
„Sie kommen.“, sagte Landorian nur trocken, „Alle auf die zugewiesenen Posten.“
Aliasan winkte Landorian kurz zu und rannte Richtung Flusshof. Er wollte bei dem Kampf ganz oben sein. Er hatte sich deshalb den vordersten Turm des innersten Zwingers ausgesucht. Von dort hatte er den besten Blick über das Geschehen. Beinahe hätte er Gilmenel und Lingolf umgerannt. Die beiden umarmten sich innig. 
„Auf eure Posten!“, sagte Aliasan ohne Emotionen.
Gilmenel blickte Lingolf in die Augen.
„Ja, auf unsere Posten.“, flüstern beide fast gleichzeitig, bevor sie sich küssten.
Sie trennten sich. Lingolf lief sich immer noch zu Gilmenel umsehend auf seine Posten im zweiten Hof. Landorian hatte ihn wohl absichtlich etwas weiter hinten postiert. Gilmenel verschwand in dem Spalt des Tore. Sie war auf dem Weg zu ihrer Mutter und den Ithilia.
Aliasan hatte etwas ausser Atem die Plattform des Turms erreicht. Er sah sich um. Auf den entfernten Grashügeln vor der Burg bildete er sich ein Hardadrim zu sehen. Aber selbst für seine scharfen Augen war die Entfernung zu groß. Es wäre ihn ein Leichtes gewesen einen Zauber anzuwenden, aber er wollte seine restliche verbliebene Zaubermacht für den Ernstfall aufheben. Deswegen hatte er den Turm gewählt. Entweder könnte er mit seinen Zaubern die Schlacht entscheidend beeinflussen, oder aber allen einen schnellen erlösenden Weg in Mandos’ Hallen bescheren.
Aliasan sah wie ein Elb aus den Hügeln durch den trockenen Wassergraben rannte.
„Sie kommen!“, hörte er ihn rufen, „Es sind Hunderte!“
Aliasan schluckte. Er hatte auf nur einen kleinen Erkundungstrupp gehofft. Aber die Haradrim wollten wohl ganz sicher sein. Er dachte wieder über die finalen Vorzüge seiner hohen Position nach. Er füllte sich ohne Eärdaliene sehr einsam dort oben.

„Aliasan!“, riss ihn eine Stimme aus seinen Gedanken.
Eärdaliene kam die Treppe hinaufgelaufen. Es sah aus als ob sie über die Stufen schweben würde.
„Mein Leben, schön das du zu unserem Ende zu mir kommst.“, sagte er dunkel.
„Ende?“, fragte Eärdaliene mit einem Kopfschütteln, „Nein, das ist nicht das Ende. Aber du hast Recht es wäre es, wenn wir hier blieben. Es sind zu viele.“
„Und was sollen wir tun?“, zuckte Aliasan mit den Schultern, „Fliegen?“
„Nun reis dich doch zusammen.“, mahnte Eärdaliene ihn, „So kenn ich dich gar nicht.“
„Entschuldige, meine Ein und Alles.“, seufzte der Magier, „Aber wenn ich noch meine gesamten Kräfte hätte, dann würde die paar Figuren kein Problem darstellen.“
„Ja, ich weis wie es um deine Magie bestellt ist.“, fuhr Eärdaliene hastig fort, „Aber ich denke sie reicht zu dem, was ich vorhab.“
„Was denn?“, sagte Aliasan neugierig geworden.
Seine Hoffnung stieg wieder. Er wusste wenn Eärdaliene einen Plan hätte, dann würde er sicher gelingen. 
„Wir gehen über den Anduin auf einer Brücke aus Eis.“, erklärte sie kurz.
„Eis?“, schaute der Magier sie fragend an.
„Ja, wie damals im Hain, als wir die Wasserkugeln in Eis verwandelten.“, erklärte sie.
„Ja, oder wie damals bei meiner ‚Flucht’.“, nickte er ihr zu, „Ich hoffe mein Mana reicht dazu aus.“
„Das wird es sicher, denn ich werde dich unterstützen.“, ergänzte die Elbe und klammerte sich an seinen Arm.
„Wie in alten Zeiten?“, schmunzelte der Elb, obwohl er wusste, dass die Zeiten noch gar nicht soweit entfernt waren, „Wir beide gegen den Rest der Welt?“
„Ja, mein Magier.“, lächelte sie ihn an.
„Denkst du Landorian wird dieses Wagnis eingehen.“, fragte der Magier wieder ernster.
„Ich denke er hat keine Wahl, wenn er die Massen von Haradrim sieht.“, zuckte Eärdaliene mit den Schultern.
„Gut, dann lass uns ihn schnell suchen.“, nickte der Elf.
„Er ist da unten.“, sagte Eärdaliene und deutete auf einen Elb der im zweiten Hof auf der vordersten Barrikade stand und Befehle schrie.
Aliasan nahm Eärdaliene bei der Hand. Zusammen rannten sie die Turmtreppe hinunter und aus dem innersten Tor in den zweiten Hof.
„Landorian!“, rief Aliasan in schon vom Tor aus zu.
Der Elb drehte sich um, und lief ihnen entgegen.
„Wir können hier nicht bleiben.“, sagte Eärdaliene eindringlich.
„Was haben wir für eine andere Wahl?“, fragte er resigniert.
„Eärdaliene hat einen Plan.“, klärte ihn der Magier auf.
Eärdaliene erklärte Landorian ihren waghalsigen Fluchtplan.
„Über den Anduin? Auf Eis?“, schaute Landorian sie ungläubig an, „So einen Zauber vermögen nur die Valar.“
„Glaub mir Landorian.“, sagte Eärdaliene sanft, „Alleine würde ich es nicht schaffen, aber mit Aliasan an meiner Seite können wir die Magie aus zwei Welten nutzen. Wir konnten das schon einmal üben.“
„Üben?“, grinste Aliasan, „So nennst du das also, wenn es um Leben und Tod geht.“
Eärdaliene schenkte ihm einen bösen Blick.
„Schon gut, schon gut, Matrone.“, fügte sich Aliasan mit einem Schmunzeln.
„Ihr beide treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn.“, unterbrach Landorian die Beiden, „Aber, nun gut. Ich denke wir haben keine andere Wahl. Ich werde die Anderen davon überzeugen.“
„Dazu ist zu wenig …“, begann Eärdaliene zornig.
„Mutter!“, hörte sie Gilmenel von der Mauer rufen, „Sie greifen an!“
„Landorian, du weißt was zu tun ist!“, befahl sie kurz und packte Aliasan fest am Arm, „Komm!“


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

9. Kies

Eärdaliene prüfte mit einigen entschiedenen Tritten die Bohlen des Fährstegs.
„Er wird halten.“, rief sie Aliasan am Ufer zu, „Da er so weit in den Anduin ragt, wird er uns viel Mühe sparen.“
Der Magier kam zögerlich auf sie zu. Obwohl er kaum schwerer wie die Elben war, so hatte er nicht deren Leichtfüssigkeit. Es war im ins Gesicht geschrieben, dass er lieber die Statik des Steges selbst mit jeden Schritt genau überprüfte.
„Nun komm schon.“, rief in Eärdaliene zu, als sie ihn so schleichen sah.
„Ich will nur absolut sicher sein.“, flüsterte er.
Eärdaliene drehte sich mit einem Seufzen um, und betrachtete den mächtigen Anduin. Die Sonne glitzerte auf seinem träge dahinfliesenden dunklen Wasser wie tausende von Sterne am Nachthimmel. Er sah friedlich aus, und lud zum Eintauchen in seine Fluten ein. Doch trog der Schein. Jedes Landlebewesen, dass hier versuchen würde mit eigenen Kräften den breiten Strom zu queren, würde seine gewaltige unsichtbare Strömung erbarmungslos in die Erschöpfung treiben.
„Du täuscht mich nicht.“, wehrte Eärdaliene den verlockenden Gedanken ab.
„Wer?“, sagte Aliasan, der sie mittlerweile erreicht hatte.
„Nichts, nichts.“, flüsterte die Elbe.
Aliasan hielt seine Hand schützend über die Augen und versuchte die Entfernung zum anderen Ufer zu schätzen.
„Was denkst du wie weit es ist?“, fragte Eärdaliene.
„Ich denke so zwischen ein und zwei Meilen.“, antwortete er nachdenklich, „Schwer zu sagen bei diesen Sonnenstand und den Reflexionen.“
„Da stimm ich dir zu.“, nickte sie, „Lass uns von dem größeren Wert ausgehen, dann sind wir auf der sicheren Seite.“
Gilmenel kam den Steg entlang gerannt.
„Mutter, Mutter!“, rief sie ihnen zu, „Die Haradrim haben den zweiten Hof eingenommen. Landorian verteidigt nun das Tor.“
„Das ging aber schnell.“, seufzte die Elbe, „Lauf zurück. Sag den Ithilia sie sollen die Haradrim unter starken Beschuss nehmen. Dann sag Landorian er soll sich vorbereiten. Wenn du das alles gemacht hast komm wieder zu uns.“
„Ja, Mutter.“, sagte Gilmenel und lief flink wie ein Reh wieder zurück.
„Lass uns anfangen.“, nickte Eärdaliene Aliasan ernst zu.
„So sei es denn.“, sagte der Elb finster.

„Landorian sie beginnen.“, schrie Gilmenel dem Elb über dem Schlachtenlärm zu, „Mach dich bereit!“
Landorian sah sie nur kurz von seiner Position am Tor an und nickte ihr zu. Gilmenel musterte die Kämpfer der Elben. Sie vermisste Lingolfs schlanke große Figur.
„Wo ist Lingolf?“, rief sie besorgt Landorian zu.
Landorian drehte sich nur kurz um. Er deutete mit seinem Schwert vor das Tor. Sein Gesichtsausdruck sprach Bände.
„Lingolf!“, schrie Gilmenel verzeifelt.
Sie versuchte sich durch die Kämpfer der Elben zum Tor durchzudrängeln, aber die Reihen der Elben waren zu dicht. Sie wich wieder in den freien Innenhof zurück. 	
„Lingolf.“, schluchzte sie traurig.
Als sie ihre Tränen abwischte viel ihr Blick auf eine Treppe, die in den Torzwinger führte. Sie kam sehr nahe an das Tor heran. Die inneren Querbalken des Tores sahen auch gerade breit genug aus.
Wie ein Blitz schoß sie die Treppe hinauf und sprang auf den mittleren Querbalken des Tors. Vorsichtig tastete sie sich bis zu der schmalen Toröffnung. Sie blickte hinaus in den zweiten Hof. Lingolf und einige Elben kämpften auf der letzten Barrikade vor dem Tor ein verzweifeltes Gefecht gegen die übermächtigen Massen an Angreifern. 
„Was willst du dort oben!“, rief Landorian von unten wütend, „Komm wieder runter!“
„Nein, passt lieber auf und gebt Lingolf und den anderen Deckung wenn sie gleich kommen.“, rief Gilmenel zurück.
Sie nahm ihren Bogen und legte meherere Pfeile gleichzeitig ein. Es war egal, wen sie von den Feinden treffen würde. Leider hatte sie am Training der Ithilia nur wenige Male teilgenommen.
„Lingolf, Lingolf!“, schrie sie von ihrem Balken aus in den zweiten Hof.
Der Elb hörte sie anscheinend nicht. 
‚Der Schlachtenlärm ist zu laut.’, dachte Gilmenel verbittert, ‚Es muss leiser werden.’
Ihr kam ein besinnliches Lied ihrer Mutter in den Sinn, dass die Ruhe des Waldes besang. Sie begann es zu singen. Eine Welle der Ruhe breitete sich um sie aus. Die Heftigkeit der Kämpfe lies deutlich nach. Lingolf blickte instinktiv in Richtung der Quelle der beruhigenden Töne. Gilmenel winkte ihn zu sich. Der Elb nickte ihr bestätigend zu. Der Gesang verstummte. Gilmenel schoß ihre Pfeile ab. Lingolf rief seinen Leuten etwas zu. Gilmenel deckte die Feinde mit dem nächsten ungenauen Pfeilschauer ein. Die Elben der Barrikade liefen auf den Spalt im Tor zu. Lingolf stand vor der Barrikade und schützte die Fliehenden mit seinem enormen Schild, bis jeder von ihnen in Sicherheit war. Erst als der letzte Elb in der kurzfristigen Sicherheit des Flusshofes war, rannte er ebenfalls auf das Tor zu.
Gilmenel sah mit Entsetzen, wie ein Hüne von einem Haradrim heranstürmte und seinen enormen Speer auf den fliehenden Lingolf schleudern wollte. Sie zielte und schoß. Der Pfeil verfehlte sein Ziel um Meter. Der Speerwerfer blieb stehen um die Lage neu zu beurteilen. Lingolf nutze die Gelegenheit um über die letzte Barrikade vor dem Tor zu springen. Gilmenel sah mit Entsetzen wie Lingolfs Schild sich nur noch wenige Schritte vor dem rettenden Tor mit einer Bohle der Barrikade verhakte. Lingolf hing hilflos in der Barrikade. Er versuchte verzweifelt seinen Arm aus den Schildriemen herauszubekommen. Der Speerwerfer änderte seine Taktik und rannte mit seinen Speer auf den schutzlosen Elben zu. Gilmenel schlug die Hände vors Gesicht. 
„Lingolf! Nein!“, schrie sie voll Verzweiflung.
„Schuss!“, rief Landorian von unten.
Ein Pfeilschauer ging von den Mauern und aus dem Tor heraus auf die Angreifer nieder. Der Speerwerwerfer brach tot zusammen, bevor er Lingolf den Speer in den Körper rammen konnte. Lingolf trennte mit seinem Messer die Riemen durch. Er kletterte etwas benommen von der Barrikade und rannte durch das Tor. Gilmenel sprang ohne Rücksicht von ihrem Balken und rannte auf Lingolf zu.
„Du … du …“, begann sie, aber fiel ihn dann einfach in die Arme.
„Ich weis.“, sagte Lingolf schuldig, „Reiner Leichtsinn. Ich sollte auf meine Befehle hören.“
„Befehle!“, rief Gilmenel entsetzt, „Mutter! Ich muss gehen, Lingolf. Pass ja auf dich auf!“
Sie hauchte ihn noch einen Kuss auf die Stirn und lief zurück zum Anlegesteg.

Mit jeden Schritt, den sie Eärdaliene und Aliasan auf den Fährsteg entgegen kam, schien ihr die Luft kälter. Sie sah, wie sich bereits einen dünne Eisschicht zaghaft in den Anduin vortastete, und fast schon das andere Ufer erreicht hatte.
„Gilmenel, du kommst spät.“, sagte Eärdaliene vorwurfsvoll ohne ihren Gesang zu unterbrechen.
„Mutter, wir mussten …“, begann die Tochter, aber brach ab als sie die Anstrengung auf dem Gesichtern der Zaubernden sah.
„Hilf uns!“, sagte Eärdaliene, „Sing mit mir!“
Gilmenel lauschte kurz dem Gesang ihrer Mutter. Sie erkannte das Lied. Eärdaliene hatte es ihr erst vor kurzen auf ihrer Flucht gelehrt. Sie begann die Akkorde ihrer Mutter zu unterstützen.
„Sehr gut!“, sagte Eärdaliene und konzentrierte sich wieder voll auf ihren Gesang.
Die Eisbrücke war nun am anderen Ufer angelangt. Das Wasser, das gegen und über die dünne Eisschicht floss, verwandelte sich umgehend zu Eis. Aber die mächtige Strömung des Anduin drückte in der Mitte des schmalen Eisstreifens so stark, dass dieser einen Bogen über den Fluss bildete. Immer mehr Eis türmte sich auf.
„Ich denke wir können es nun wagen.“, schnaufte Eärdaliene unter der Anstrengung.
Aliasan nickte ihr nur stumm zu. Seine Augen waren geschlossen. Seine Hände aus denen die blauen Eisblitze zuckten, die die Eisbrücke verstärkten, begannen zu verkrampfen. Eärdaliene wusste, dass er nicht mehr lange durchhalten würden. Die Macht des gewaltigen Anduin war groß.
„Gil, schnell lauf auf das Eis und schau, ob es dich trägt.“, rief sie ihrer Tochter zu.
Gilmenel hörte auf zu singen. Langsam stieg sie vom Steg auf die Eisbrücke. Mit einem Fuss tastete sie die Stelle vorsichtig ab auf die sie treten wollten, bevor sie sie endgültig belastete. Das Eis schien stabil zu sein. Behutsam setzte sie ihren Fuss auf. Die Kälte des Eises begann sofort durch ihre zarten Lederstiefel zu dringen. Sie beschloss mutiger zu sein, und setzte sofort mit dem anderen Fuss zu einen Schritt an. Das Eis hielt. Sie betrachtete die Oberfläche. Sie war nicht glatt, wie sie angenommen hatte. Hier in der Nähe des Stegs war das Eis noch eben, aber weiter draussen im Fluss türmten sich Eisschollen übereinandern. Sie würden wohl darüber klettern müssen. Sie wagte sich noch einige Dutzend Schritte auf der Eisbrücke in den Anduin hinaus, bevor sie kehrt machte.
„Mutter, das Eis hält.“, berichtete sie.
„Gut, hol die Anderen.“, flüsterte Eärdaliene, „Aliasan und ich werden bald erschöpft sein.“
Gilmenel nickte und rannte den Steg zum Burghof. Sie lief die Treppen zum Wehgang hinauf. Die Ithilia und alle Elbinnen und Kinder sollten zuerst gehen. 
„Lamania, es ist soweit!“, schrie sie über den Kampflärm der stellvertretenen Kommandantin der Ithilia zu.
Lamania winkte zum Verständnis mit einem Pfeil den sie gerade in Ihren Bogen spannen wollte.
Gilmenel  aber war bereits auf dem Weg zum Tor. Landorian und die Elben hatten den schmalen Spalt so gut wie möglich mit allen möglichen Schanzmaterial verkeilt. Gilmenel wusste es war die Ruhe vor den Sturm. Die Haradrim würden sicher nur kurz überlegen, wie sie dieses Hinternis zu überwinden hätten.
„Onkel, macht euch bereit!“, sagte sie Landorian, der nun etwas weiter im Burghof stehend ein wenig Erholung suchte.
„Ich hoffe der Plan deiner Mutter klappt auch, Gil.“, schüttelte er nachdenklich den Kopf.
„Sicher, sicher, Onkel.“, klopfte ihn Lingolf auf die Schultern, der zu ihnen kam, als er Gilmenel sah.
Lingolf drückte Gilmanel kurz die Hand und lief wieder auf seinen Posten am Tor.
Die Ithilia kamen die Wehrgänge herunter und suchten ihre Angehörigen. Der Tross der Elbinnen begann den Steg entlang zu gehen. Gilmanel nickte Landorian kurz zu, und rannte an den Elbinnen den Steg entlang.
„Gil, ich sag das nur ungern.“, sagte Eärdaliene besorgt, „Aber du musst als Erste gehen.“
Eärdaliene sah ein Leuchten in Gilmenels Augen.
„Nein, keine unnötigen Risiken!“, mahnte sie ihre Tochter, „Du gehst nur deshalb, weil Aliasan und ich nur als Letzte gehen können, und du falls ihr auf Schwachstellen stoßen solltet, diese eventuell ausbessern kannst. Die Valar mögen euch schützen.“
„Ich werde aufpassen, Mutter.“, sagte Gilmenel und umarmte Eärdaliene.
Gilmenel drehte sich zur Burg um. Sie hoffte Lingolf würde es auch schaffen. Die Elbinnen waren nun bei ihnen am Ende des Stegs angekommen.
„Auf! Folgt mir!“, rief Gilmenel ihnen zu und stieg auf die Eisbrücke.
Elbin nach Elbin betrat vorsichtig die Eisbrücke. Um eine zu grosse Belastung des fragilen Brückenmaterials zu vermeiden, liessen sie einen Abstrand zwischen sich. 
Gilmenel war bereits zu einem Drittel über der Brücke. Das Eis hier war ziemlich rau und zerklüfftet. Sie musste aufpassen wo sie hintrat. Sie blickte sich um die Elbinnen waren auch schon ziemlich nahe bei ihr. Gilmanel ging weiter. 

„Das sind nun alle.“, sagte Lingolf zu Eärdaliene und Aliasan, als er mit den Elben bei ihnen angelangt war, „Ich hoffe wir haben etwas Zeit, bevor die Haradrim das Tor aufbrechen.“
„Das hoffe ich auch.“, flüsterte Eärdaliene schwach, „Los, schnell auf’s Eis!“
„Nein, ihr zuerst.“, erwiderte Landorian mit einem Kopfschütteln.
„Wir bleiben, bis alle in Sicherheit sind!“, protestierte Eärdaliene.
„Ich bleib bei ihnen, Onkel.“, sagte Lingolf.
„Gut.“, sah Landorian seinen Neffen beruhigt an, bevor er auf die Eisbrücke stieg.
„Halte durch, Aliasan.“, versuchte Eärdaliene Aliasan zu ermutigen.
Der Elfenmagier gab nur ein kurzes erschöpftes Schnaufen von sich. 
Auf dem Eis war Gimenel mit den Elbinnen nun in der Mitte des Flusses angekommen. Die Halbelbe sang an einigen Stellen, an den sich größere Wasserlachen auf dem Eis gebildet haben, das Lied, dass ihr Eärdaliene beigebracht hatte. Die Lachen boten dann einen ebenen aber glatten Weg über das Eis.
„Nur noch wenige Schritte!“, munterte Gilmenel die hinter ihr gehenden Elbinnen auf.
Das sichere westliche Ufer des Anduin war zum Greifen nahe. Die Eisbrücke hatte wie durch einen glücklichen Zufall einen kleinen Strand erreicht, der wie ein Tor in der Ufervegetation erschien. Gilmanel sprang vom Eis auf den Kies des Ufers. Sie entzündete  eine Fackel und schwang sie über ihren Kopf, und begann laut das Lied zu singen.
„Sie sind angekommen, Liebster.“, sagte Eärdaliene müde vor Erschöpfung durch den Kampf gegen den mächtigen Anduin, „Schnell lass uns gehen!“
Aliasan drehte den Kopf wie in Trance zu ihr. Wie ein wandelnder Geist begann er mit langsamen Schritten über die Eisbrücke zu gehen. Eärdaliene stützte ihn, wenn er ins Straucheln kam.
Lingolf betrat als Letzter die Eisbrücke. Ein dröhnendes Hämmern war vom Tor her zu hören.
„Rasch!“, rief er den Beiden zu, „Ich denke die Haradrim brechen durch.“
Eärdaliene und Lingolf nahmen den stark geschwächten Aliasan in ihre Mitte. Eärdaliene sang ein Lied über die Vögel der Lüfte Ardas. Lingolf kam es so vor, als würden sie leichter werden und fast über das Eis schweben.
Eärdaliene und die beiden Elben waren gerade in Mitte der Eisbrücke angelangt, als hinter ihnen ein hölzernes Splittern vom Ende des Tors kündete. Lingolf blieb kurz stehen und drehte sich um. Mit lauten Geheul rannten die Haradrim in den Burghof. Es ebte ab, als sie keinen der Elben anfanden. Die Haradrim begannen den Burghof zu durchsuchen.
„Das Funkeln des Anduin muss die Eisbrücke verbergen.“, sagte Eärdaliene.
„Den Valar sei Dank.“, flüsterte Lingolf. 
„Verlassen wir uns nicht zu sehr auf die.“, murmelte Aliasan.
„Das stimmt.“, nickte Lingolf, „Seht! Die ersten Haradrim untersuchen den Landesteg. Sie werden die Eisbrücke bald entdecken. Weiter!“
Die beiden Elben nahmen den Elfenmagier wieder in ihre Mitte und setzen ihren beschwerlichen Weg fort. Ein kurzes Beben ging durch die Eisbrücke.
„Sie haben sie entdeckt und setzen uns nach.“, sagte Lingolf diesesmal ohne sich umzudrehen.
„Lass sie nur …“ sagte Aliasan trunken vor Erschöpfung, „ … kommen. Ich …“
Eärdaliene sah Lingolf ernst an. Der Elb verstand sie ohne Worte. Sie rannten beide fast gleichzeitig los. 
„Ihr habt es fast geschafft.“, rief ihnen Landorian vom Ufer aus zu.
„Gil, du kannst auhören.“, schrie Eärdaliene.
Gilmenel hörte mit ihrem Gesang auf. Der mächtige Anduin schien sich nur kurz zu besinnen, dass die Eisbrücke wieder seine Natur war. Ein Knirschen wurde an einigen Stellen der Brücke bereits hörbar. Es beflügelte die Haradrim schneller zu werden.
„Eilt euch!“, rief Landorian über das Geheul der Haradrim und das Getöse des Eises hinweg.
Mit einem Satz sprang er wieder auf die Brücke und lief Aliasan und den beiden Elben entgegen.
„Ich versuche sie auf zu halten!“, rief Landorian Eärdaliene zu als er an ihnen mit gezückten Schwert vorbei lief. 
„Nicht Landorian!“, versuchte Eärdaliene ihn aufzuhalten, „Das Eis ist bereits wieder zu weich und rutschig.“
 „Onkel!“, schrie Lingolf und wollte ihm nachsetzten, doch Aliasans Hand hinderte ihn daran.
Aliasan und die beiden Elben sprangen von der Eisbrücke auf das rettende Ufer. Gilmenel fiel ihrer Mutter in die Arme. Voller Entzsetzen deutete die Halbelfe auf die Eisbrücke.
Landorian war nun fast bei den Haradrim angekommen. Vor ihm lag ein Stück der Brücke, dass bereits wieder vom Anduin überflossen wurde. Landorian ging mit zitternden Schritten über die Stelle. Sie konnten sehen, welche Mühen es ihm bereitete gegen die Strömung des Flusses und die Glätte des Eises anzukämpfen. Er stürzte. Sofort wurde er von den Wassermassen des Anduin erfasst und in eine Wasserwalze hinter der Brücke gedrückt. Ein Aufschrei ging durch die Elben. Landorian kam nicht mehr an die Oberfläche.
Aliasan richtete sich auf. Er schien wieder bei Kräften zu sein. Ein großer Feuerball bildete sich in seinen Händen.  
„Für dich mein Freund!“, schrie er und warf den Feuerball gegen die Eisbrücke.
Mit einem tosenden Krachen brach die Brücke dort wo der Feuerball einschlug entzwei. Alle Haradrim, die sich auf der Brücke befanden stürzten ins Wasser und ertranken. Einige wenige vermeintlich Glücklichere trieben auf den Bruchstücken der Brücke den Anduin abwärts.
„Gerettet! Aber zu was für einen Preis!“, flüsterte Aliasan und sank bewusstlos auf den Kies des rettenden Ufers.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

10. Anschuldigung

Aliasane trottete neben dem Wagenzug her. Ab und zu zupfte sie an ihrer grauen Robe, die ihr mehr recht als schlecht passte. Sie vermied es absichtlich nicht zu nahe an den Wagen zu kommen, in dem der gefangene und in schwere Ketten gelegte Kromzak die Reise nach Aberden antrat. Gleichzeitig hielt sie aber auch Abstand zu den Nachtelfen, die den Gefangenentransport eskortierten. Sie wollte ihr Glück nicht weiter herausfordern. Es war genug, dass sie die Offizierin trotz derer großen Bedenken überreden konnte, dass sie Aliasane mitnahmen. Aber sie konnte die Nachtelfe damit einlullen, dass die untersuchenden Stellen in Darnassus wohl gerne aus erster Hand Aliasanes Bericht hören wollen würden, und dass sie auch gerne für Fragen zur Verfügung stünde. Außerdem stimmte die Offizierin Aliasanes Überlegung zu, dass die Hochelfe von Darnassus oder Aberden einfacher nach Theramore zurückreisen konnte. Besonders die Hoffnung die ungeliebte arkanliebende Elfenverwandschaft loszuwerden, hatte die Nachtelfe überzeugt.
„Dort ist sie.“, riss eine Stimme Aliasane aus dem Trott der Reise.
Ihre Überlebensinstinkte waren darauf geeicht auf jede Situation sofort zu reagieren, die sie betraf. Ein Mensch auf einen Pferd ritt auf sie zu.
„Grüße, Shataelia Sonnenzorn.“, sagte der Mensch als er von seinem Pferd abstieg.
Aliasane musterte den Fremden. Er war ein älterer Mensch mit einem weißen langen Bart und buschigen Augenbrauen. Er trug einen purpurfarbenen Umhang unter dem sie eine Robe erkennen konnte. An seinem Pferd war ein Stab angebracht, an dessen Spitze ein grünes Juwel funkelte. Sie erkannte die Gefahr für sich sofort. 
„Grüße, Bruder Magier.“ erwiderte sie seinen Gruß knapp.
„So, du bist also die gerettete Schwester unseres Ordens.“, nickte er ihr knapp zu.
„Ja, die bin ich.“, sagte Aliasane, „Shataelia Sonnenzorn zu euren Diensten.“
„Das trifft sich sehr gut.“, lächelte der alte Magier, „Gestatten, dass ich mich vorstelle, Kanthol Sonnenzorn.“
Aliasane fluchte innerlich. Sie wusste was nun kommen würde.
„Wir sollten uns etwas von den Nachtelfen absetzen.“, sagte der Magier nun etwas ernster, „Denkt ihr nicht auch, Schwester?“
Aliasane nickte nur stumm, ohne den Menschen dabei ins Auge zu schauen.
Kanthol Sonnenzorn und sie ließen sich hinter die Nachhut zurückfallen. Kanthol machte eine abweisende Handbewegung in Richtung des Nachtelfentrosses.
„So nun sind wir ungestört.“, sagte der Magier emotionslos, „Und nun die Wahrheit? Denn ich kenne keine Shataelia in meiner Familie, und schon gar keine Hochelfe.“
„Unser Orden hat …“, begann Aliasane bevor Kanthol sie unterbrach.
„Ah, unser Orden.“, fuhr er ihr hämisch ins Wort, „Da wären wir schon bei dem zweiten ungelösten Rätsel. Die Wege und Aufgaben der Kirin Tor sind manchmal etwas verworren und geheim, aber seitdem Jaena Prachtmeer uns verlassen hat, sind keine Kirin Tor mehr nach Kalimdor gekommen. Wir haben genug andere und wichtigere Dinge zu tun, als uns um Kalimdor auch noch Sorgen zu machen. Aber zu euren Gunsten will ich annehmen, dass ich auch nicht alles weis. Trotzdem, verzeiht mir, ist eure Vita, die ihr der Nachtelfe erzählt habt, für mich sehr suspekt. Also müsst ihr euch schon etwas Besseres einfallen lassen.“
Aliasane kochte. Sie würde es dem arroganten Kerl allzu gerne hier und jetzt heimzahlen, aber dann wären ihre Pläne vollkommen durchkreuzt. 
„Ihr seit sehr scharfsinnig, Meister Sonnenzorn.“, lächelte sie ihm zu.
„Oh, versucht nicht mir Honig um den Mund zu schmieren, oder mich zu bezirzen.“, schüttelte der Magier seinen Kopf, „Dazu bin ich schon zu alt. Achja, und versucht keinen Kampf mit mir. Er wäre aussichtslos.“
Der Magier deutete mit seinen Stab auf die Kompanie Nachtelfen die vor ihnen marschierte. Aliasane lies den Kopf hängen.
„Es stimmt.“, flüsterte sie leise vorgespielten Tränen nahe, „Mein Name ist nicht Sonnenzorn. Es ist nur ein Tarnname.“
„Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.“, grinste Kanthol Sonnenzorn zufrieden, „Und Kirin Tor seit ihr auch keine.“
„Da irrt ihr euch.“, sagte Aliasane wieder mit erhobenen Haupt und voll Stolz.
Sie hielt dem Magier ihre geballte linke Faust unter die Nase. An ihrem Ringfinger funkelte der violette Siegelring eines Meistermagiers der Kirin Tor.

Kanthol Sonnenzorn schaute die Hochelfe überrascht an.
„Aber, aber, das ist …“, fing er zu stammeln an, „Das ist nicht möglich. So einen Ring besitzen nur die Magier auf der letzten Stufe vor den Erzmagiern, und das sind sehr wenige.“
„Glaubt ihr es ist eine Fälschung?“, sagte die Hexenmeisterin nun mit Arroganz in der Stimme, „Oder dass ich ihn geraubt hätte?“
„Nein, nein.“, schüttelte der Magier noch immer verblüfft den Kopf, „Das ist nicht möglich. Der Ring ist echt. Das fühle ich, und er kann nur von Mitgliedern der Kirin Tor getragen werden, die dafür durch ein Mitglied derselben Stufe ernannt wurden.“
Aliasane grinste innerlich. Endlich war der alte Plunder für sie zu etwas nutze. Der Ring war das einzige Vermächtnis ihres Vaters. Er hatte ihn ihr kurz bevor er sie verließ gegeben, da er ihre Magierausbildung für beendet hielt. Er wusste nicht, wieviel sie noch lernen würde, während ihrer Einsamkeit in Azshara. Sie gab sich aus Verbitterung darüber dem Zorn und der Gier nach Macht und Rache hin, die sie einen Weg in die Welt der Dämonen einschlagen liesen. Sie genoss es deshalb zu sehen, wie das Gedankenkartenhaus des alten Menschen zusammenfiel. 
„Verzeiht mir meine Anmaßung, Meisterin.“, sagte der Mensch nun etwas kleinlaut, „Aber ihr werdet verstehen, dass ich misstrauisch wurde.“
„Ich verzeihe euch.“, nickte Aliasane wohlwollend, die Situation voll auskostend.
„Würdet ihr mir einen Wunsch gewähren?“, sagte der Magier leise.
„Welchen?“, antwortete Aliasane.
„Darf ich den Ring küssen?“, sagte der Magier mit gesenktem Haupt.
„Bitte.“,  erwiderte Aliasane und hielt den Magier den Ring hin.
„Vielen Dank, Meisterin.“, lächelte der Magier nun zufrieden, „Und nun sagt mir euren Namen.“
„Das werde ich nicht tun.“, verfinsterte sich Aliasanes Miene.
„Ihr wisst dass ihr es nach einem Ringkuss tun müsst?“, grinste der Magier breit.
Aliasane überlegte kurz. Ihr Vater hatte sie damals auch die Bräuche der Kirin Tor gelehrt. 
‚Der Ringkuss!’, dachte sie verärgert.
Sie hatte das alte Begrüßungsritual fast vergessen. Aber nun kam es wieder zurück in ihr Gedächtnis. Ein Kirin Tor der den Ring eines anderen küsste, wusste sofort alles über sein Gegenüber. Es war wie ein geheimer Mitgliedsausweis des Ordens.
„Mein Name ist Aliasane Mindmaker.“, sagte die Hochelfe voll Stolz.
„Das sagt der Ring auch.“, nickte der Magier, „Ihr scheint die Tochter meines alten Meisters und Mentors zu sein. Nur kann ich das nicht glauben.“
„Der Ring lügt nicht.“, sagte sie ernst.
„Nein das tut er nicht.“, schüttelte Kanthol den Kopf, „Aber vielleicht ist er ja verzaubert.“
„Zweifelt ihr an meiner Glaubwürdigkeit?“, sagte Aliasane verärgert.
„Ich weis es nicht.“, zuckte Kanthol mit den Schultern, „Der Meister hatte nie eine Familie. Er lebte nur für die Magie und seine Studien. Aber er war lange weg und vieles kann geschehen sein. Vom Alter könntet ihr seine Tochter sein, wenn ich das Alter einer Hochelfe richtig einzuschätzen weis. Aliasan wäre auch sicher in der berechtigten Position gewesen euch den Ring zu verleihen. Ich denke ihr hattet den besten Privatlehrer, den man sich vorstellen kann.“
‚Und den verbittertsten.’, fügte Aliasane gedanklich hinzu.
„Verzeiht die Zweifel eine alten Mannes, der sich an seine weit entfernte Jugend zurückerinnert.“, hörte Aliasane den Magier sagen, „Ich weis, dass ich viel von euch verlange und kein Recht dazu habe, aber der Ring birgt einen Beweis, den nur ich kenne. Ich habe es einmal gesehen, als der Meister seinen Ring ablegte. Bitte nehmt ihn ab und zeigt mir seine Unterseite.“
„Ihr verlangt viel.“, schnaubte Aliasane, „Ich hoffe das klärt es für euch ein für alle Mal, und ich kann mir dann eurer uneingeschränkten Ergebenheit sicher sein.“
„Wenn ich sehe, was ich sehen will, so sollen alle meine Dienste euch gehören, Mylady.“, sagte der alte Mann.
Aliasane nahm den Ring ab. Sie hielt dem Magier die Unterseite hin. Das alte Wappen der Hochelfen war darin zu sehen. Kanthol Sonnenzorn machte ein kleine Bewegung mit seinen Finger. Ein zarter lila Strahl fuhr in den Ring. Das Wappen verschwand. Ein Drachenkopf erschien in leuchtenden lila Linien.
„Ihr seit es wirklich.“, flüsterte der alte Mann ehrfürchtig und fiel vor Aliasane auf die Knie, „Die Tochter des Meisters!“

„Steht auf alter Narr.“, forderte Aliasane ihn mit vorgetäuschter Bescheidenheit auf.
„Ich kann es immer noch nicht erfassen.“, sagte der Magier mit gesenkten Kopf.
„Glaubt ihr mir immer noch nicht?“, sagte Aliasane zornig.
„Doch, Meisterin.“, nickte der Alte unterwürfig, „Aber dieser Zufall. Von allen Kirin Tor bin ausgerechnet ich gerade wieder von einer Besprechung mit den Druiden aus Darnassus auf den Weg nach Süderstade, als ich von eurer Befreiung hörte. Was für ein unglaublicher Zufall das ist.“
Aliasane musste dem Magier insgeheim Recht geben. Es war ein unglaublicher Zufall, der allerdings ihre Pläne nun etwas verkomplizieren würde. Aber es gäbe nun wohl eine interessantere Möglichkeit.
„Ja, und vielleicht auch noch ein sehr glücklicher Zufall.“, stimmte ihn Aliasane zu.
„Verzeiht meine Neugierde.“, fragte der Magier, „Aber was ist aus dem Meister geworden? Da ihr seinen Ring tragt nehme ich an, dass er leider nicht mehr Mitglied des Ordens ist, oder noch schlimmer von uns gegangen ist.“
„Leider muss ich euch sagen, dass Letzteres der Fall ist, mein Freund.“, sagte Aliasane mit gespielter Trauer in der Stimme.
„Der Meister, tot?“, seufzte Kanthol, „Ich kann es nicht glauben, und doch sagt mir mein Herz, dass es so sein muss.“
„Ja, und vielleicht könnt ihr …“, fing Aliasane und schwieg plötzlich vielsagend.
„Ja?“, schaute sie Kanthol nachfragend an, „Was kann ich?“
„Nun, ich war unterwegs um Untersuchungen zu seinem Tot zu machen, als mich diese Bande da überfiel.“, erklärte die Hochelfe.
„Und konntet ihr herausfinden wie euer Vater starb?“, unterbrach Kanthol sie.
„Ja, und ich glaube, dass dieses Pack da auch ein Teil davon ist.“, nickte sie dem Menschen zu.
„Ihr müsst mir alles erzählen.“, sagte der Magier neugierig.
„Euch erzähle ich alles, Kanthol.“, erklärte Aliasane mit einem zusichernden Nicken, „Ihr seid in die geheimen Forschungen meines Vaters eingeweiht.“
„Ihr meint die Drachen?“, flüsterte Kanthol. 
„Ja, genau diese.“, sagte Aliasane, „Letztendlich waren sie auch sein Untergang.“
„Das habe ich immer kommen sehen.“, seufzte der Kirin Tor, „Ich habe ihn immer davor gewarnt zu weit zu gehen, aber er wollte ja nicht hören.“
„Ja, er konnte sehr stur sein, wenn er etwas unbedingt wissen wollte.“, sagte Aliasane und erinnerte sich an manches Gespräch mit ihm über die Ernsthaftigkeit der magischen Forschungen.
„Aber nun erzählt mir Genaueres.“, forderte Kanthol sie auf.
„Leider weis ich auch nur Bruchstücke bis jetzt.“, fuhr Aliasane fort, „Aber eines ist klar. Er wurde in eine Falle gelockt. Er erhielt eine Botschaft von jemand, den er sehr gut kannte und wohl bedingungslos vertraute. Darin wurden Vorgänge in der Wüste von Tanaris erwähnt, und dass er umgehend dorthin aufbrechen müsste. Nach langen Überlegungen ließ er mich bei Bekannten zurück und zog nach Tanaris. Die Entscheidung mich zu verlassen viel ihm nicht leicht.“
„Aliasan, ein Familienmensch?“, schmunzelte Kanthol, „Unvorstellbar, und doch steht ihr vor mir.“
„Ja, und als ich von Vater lange Zeit keine Nachricht mehr erhalten hatte, machte ich mich auf die Suche nach ihm.“, sagte sie, „Ich reiste nach Tanaris, und fand nichts weiter als sein Grab.“
„Seit ihr sicher, dass …“, begann Kanthol zweifelnd.
„Ja, ich bin mir leider sicher, dass er dort seine letzte Ruhestätte fand.“, sagte Aliasane traurig mit Tränen in den Augen.
„Meister, ruht in Frieden.“, sagte Kanthol niedergeschlagen, „Wer hat ihn getötet?“
„Ich fand gerade einen Namen, als mich diese Bande überfiel.“, erklärte die Hexenmeisterin, „Es war mir sofort klar, dass dies kein Zufall war. Sie handelten im Auftrag.“
„Wessen Auftrag?“, schaute sie Kanthol fragend an.
„Derjenigen Person, die ihn auch in die Falle gelockt hatte.“, fuhr Aliasane in ihrer Geschichte fort, „Doch sie haben ihn nicht getötet.“
„Ihr werdet immer rätselhafter.“, schüttelte der Magier den Kopf, „Fast wie euer Vater.“

Aliasane seufzte. Langsam musste der Magier doch verstehen. Sie blickte sich um. Der Tross war nun schon ziemlich nahe an Aberden. Es wurde Zeit die Geschichte zu beenden.
„Kanthol, ich kann euch sicher in der Kürze der Zeit nun nur noch die Umrisse erzählen.“, sagte sie hastig, „Aber ich denke ich kann euch später noch die notwendigen Details geben.“
„Das wird sich arrangieren lassen.“, nickte der Magier, „Mein Schiff wartet auf mich in Aberden. Es kann uns beide zurückbringen nach Süderstade.“
Aliasane überlegte einen kurzen Moment.
‚Das ändert die Pläne abermals.’, dachte sie, ‚Ich hasse Improvisationen.’
„Gut, ich erkläre euch die Details dann auf der Überfahrt.“, stimmte sie zu, „Aber nun für euere Beruhigung die kurze Fassung.“
„Ja, ich will es wissen, wer einen großen Magier wie den Meister töten konnte.“, sagte der Magier.
„Ein Drache.“, sagte Aliasane trocken.
„Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.“, nickte der Magier, „Aber es muss ein ganz besonders Mächtiger gewesen sein.“
„Leider konnte ich keinen Hinweis finden wie der Drache hieß.“, schüttelte die Hochelfe den Kopf.
„Dann bleibt sein Tot ungesühnt.“, seufzte der alte Mensch.
„Das bleibt abzuwarten.“, sagte Aliasane zornig, „Wie ich euch sagte, forschte ich gerade nach der Person, die die Botschaft gesendet hat.“
„Ihr meint, dass es nicht der Drache selbst war?“, grübelte Kanthol.
„Nein, er kann es nicht gewesen sein, da bin ich mir sicher.“, nickte Aliasane, „Die Botschaft war viel zu familiär geschrieben.“
„Ich wüsste nicht, wen der Meister aus mir, und natürlich euch, noch vertraut hätte.“, überlegte der Magier.
„Dieser Person scheinbar hat er sein ganzen Vertrauen geschenkt.“, versuchte Aliasane den Menschen zu überzeugen, „Bedenkt, dass ihr ihn lange nicht gesehen habt.“
„Das ist wahr.“, nickte der Magier einsichtig, „Viel kann passiert sein.“
„Auf jeden Fall hat sie ihn verraten.“, fuhr Aliasane fort.
„Es muss eine sehr dunkle Person sein.“, sagte der Magier mit ernster Miene.
„Das ist sie wohl.“, stimmte Aliasane zu, „Wie ihr wisst, war mein Vater aufgebrochen die Drachen in Kalimdor zu untersuchen.“
Kanthol nickte nur zustimmend.
„Ich denke, er hat sie gefunden.“, berichtete Aliasane, „Und soweit ich meine Nachforschungen beenden konnte, hat er einen ganzen Kult gefunden.“
„Schon wieder Kultisten.“, murmelte der Kirin Tor bitter.
„Wieder?“, hackte Aliasane nach.
„Nichts, nichts.“, schüttelte der Magier den Kopf, „Das hat mit Aliasan nichts zu tun, sondern mit seinem ehemaligen Gegenspieler, Kel’Thuzad. Aber fahrt fort.“
„Gut.“, nickte die Hochelfe nachdenklich, „Ich konnte über den Kult herausfinden, dass sie einen Drachen huldigten und sich dämonischer Magien bedienten.“
„Dämonen.“, schauderte Kanthol, „Auch das noch.“
„Bevor ich überfallen wurde fand ich noch etwas heraus.“, fuhr Aliasane fort, „Der Anführer der Kultisten hatte den Brief an Aliasan persönlich verfasst.“
„Wisst ihr seinen Namen?“, fragte Kanthol ungeduldig.
„Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher.“, schüttelte Aliasane den Kopf, „Erst als mich diese Bande so scheinbar  zufällig überfiel, und ich ihren Anführer belauschen konnte, konnte ich den Namen verifizieren und mir der ganzen Ernsthaftigkeit der Lage bewusst werden. Sie lies mir das Blut in den Adern gefrieren.“
„Was hat euch so beunruhigt?“, fragte der Magier besorgt.
„Der Anführer hat sich wohl in wichtige Kreise der Nachtelfen eingeschlichen.“, erklärte Aliase, „Er scheint beim Zirkel des Cenarius ein hohes Ansehen zu besitzen, und betreibt dort ein perfides doppeltes Spiel.“
„Das müssen wir sofort nach Darnassus melden!“, rief der Magier, „Habt ihr den Namen?“
„Ja.“, nickte Aliasane ein teuflisches Lächeln huschte kurz über ihre schmalen Lippen, „Den habe ich. Die Verräterin heißt Gilmenel.“


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

11. Fragen

Gilmenel wunderte sich, warum sie zu Farnhelm Baumspross gerufen worden war. Sie hatte gerade mit einigen Söldnern und einer Priesterin der Elune einen Auftrag für ihn erledigt. Zusammen wollten Sie sich gerade in Theramore nach Sturmwind einschiffen als sie sein Ruf erreichte, dass sie sich alleine sofort auf den schnellsten Weg nach Darnassus zurückkommen sollte, während der Rest den nächsten Auftrag erledigen sollte. Sie hoffte, dass es nicht allzu lange dauern würde. Wenn aber Baumspross etwas so dringend formulierte, war es wohl sehr wichtig. 
„Ah, gut, gut. Gilmenel. Da bist du ja.“, sagte der Druide in seiner gewohnten Art als die Nachtelfe seine Baumhöhle betrat.
„Meister Baumspross, ihr habt mich rufen lassen.“, sagte die Nachtelfe und verbeugte sich vor ihm. 
„In der Tat, in der Tat.“, bestätigte er nachdenklich, während er in einem Stapel Schriftrollen wühlte.
Gilmenel seufzte innerlich. Gespräche mit dem ehrwürdigen Druiden vom Zirkel des Cenarius waren für Ungeübte immer sehr ermütend. Nach Ihrer Ankunft in Darnassus war er ihr als Ausbilder zugewiesen worden. Damals war er noch ein Druidenlehrer in der Enklave des Cenarius. Es hatte sie einige Wochen gekostet sich an seine repetitive Sprechweise zu gewöhnen. Sie schaute ihn fragend an.
„Leider, leider ist mir etwas zu Gehör gekommen, das ich nicht glauben kann.“, sagte er abwesend.
Gilmenel wurde etwas unruhig. So betrübt hatte sie den alten Druiden noch nie gesehen. Seine Augen leuchtenden auch sehr fahl. Es war ein untrügliches Zeichen, dass ihn etwas sehr bewegte.
„Was denn, Meister?“, fragte sie nervös, „Um was handelt es sich?“
„Ah, ja, ja. Es geht um dich.“, sagte der Druide leise und schaute tief in ihre Augen.
„Mich?“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf, „Was hat euch so erschüttert?“
„So ist es, so ist es.“, sagte er traurig.
„Meister, was ist mit mir?“, sagte Gilmenel langsam sehr besorgt, da Baumspross in einer merkwürdig dunklen Stimmung war.
„Nun, nun sag du es mir?“, fragte der Druiden plötzlich scharf, „Wir haben dich damals hier freundlich aufgenommen, aber was ich nun hören musste. Ah, nein, nein, ich will es nicht glauben.“ 
Gilmenel erinnerte sich zurück, als sie nach ihrer Ankunft in Darnassus die Druiden aufgesucht hatte und sie um Ausbildung bat.
„In der Tat, in der Tat warst du damals die Beste unter meinen Schülern.“, schüttelte der Druide den Kopf, „Wir haben alle deine Fähigkeiten sehr bewundert. Doch nun wissen wir woher sie wirklich kommen.“
„Meister?“, flüsterte Gilmenel fragend. Ihr sowieso schon blasser Hautton wurde noch blasser.
„Ah, schade, schade. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von dir.“, sagte der Nachtelf vorwurfvoll, „Ich habe immer mit deiner Loyalität gerechnet.“
„Habt ihr Zweifel daran?“, sagte Gilmenel nun erstaunt, „Ich habe sie erst gerade wieder in einem Gefängnis der Horde unter Beweis gestellt.“
„Ich weis, ich weis.“, sagte das Mitglied des Zirkel des Cenarius, „Deshalb kann ich es kaum glauben.“
„Nun sagt mir schon endlich, was los ist?“, sagte Gilmenel ungeduldig.
„Ah, nun, nun. Verzeih mir, Gilmenel, aber es ist notwendig.“, sagte der Druide, „Wache!“
Bewaffnete Elfenkriegerinnen betraten Baumspross’ Baumhöhle. Sie umringten Gilmenel mit gezückten Gleven.
„Meister?“, schüttelte Gilmenel entsetzt den Kopf, „Was soll das?“
„Leider, leider ist es unser aller Schutz notwendig.“, erklärte der Druide der nun hinter den Wachen stand.
Gilmenel sah ihn nur noch fragend an.
„Ah, nun, nun. Lass es mich dir erklären.“, sagte der Druide leise.
„Da würde ich sehr darum bitten.“, sagte Gilmenel ratlos.
„Also, also wir hatten Besuch von einem Magier der Kirin Tor.“, erklärte der Druide seiner ehemaligen Schülerin, „Ein Mensch, den wir sehr vertrauen. Er hat uns schon das ein oder andere Mal sehr geholfen. Ah, nicht wahr, nicht wahr?“
„Meister!“, sagte Gilmenel ungeduldig.
Sie wusste nicht was schlimmer war, von Wachen mit gezückten Schwertern umgeben zu sein, oder die Aussicht auf ein langes Gespräch mit ihrem alten Mentor.
„Ach, ja, ja. Immer diese Ungeduld der Jugend.“, fuhr Baumspross fort, „Er sagte, dass er unumstößliche Beweise hätte, dass ein Mitglied des Zirkels sich dunklen Riten hingebe, und Dämonen beschwören würde.“
Langsam dämmerte es Gilmenel worauf es hinauslief.
„Ja, in der Tat, in der Tat.“, fuhr Baumspross fort, „Sie würde einen Drachen als Meister haben, der nur Tot und Verderben forderte.“
„Und ihr meint das sei ich?“, flüsterte Gilamnel leise.
„Ah, möglich, möglich.“, sagte Baumspross, „Der Magier nannte uns deinen Namen.“

„Meister, ich versichere euch, dass nichts davon wahr ist.“, sagte Gilmenel plötzlich energisch, „Bei meiner Ehre als Druidin des Zirkels!“
„Gerne, gerne würde ich dir glauben, aber es liegt nicht mehr in meiner Macht.“, sagte der Druide mit einem resignierten Schulterzucken.
„Das stimmt.“, sagte ein dunkle Stimme vom Eingang der Höhle, „Ich hätte wirklich Besseres zu tun, aber dies bedarf wohl einer raschen Lösung. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht zu lange.“
Gilmenel drehte sich um. Sie fiel auf die Knie.
„Erzdruide Hirschhaupt!“, sagte sie erführchtig und als sie sah wer ihn begleitete war sie vollkommen überwältigt, „Hohepriesterin Wisperwind!“
„Ja, junge Druidin.“, begann die Anführerin der Nachtelfen zu sprechen, „Ich hoffe für dich, dass die Anschuldigungen nicht wahr sind. Wir werden das hier und jetzt klären.“
„Mylady, ihr gestattet, dass ich das regle.“, sagte der Erzdruide der HohenHüterin.
„Nur zu.“, nickte Tyrande Wisperwind, „Die Druiden unterstehen euch. Ich bin gar nicht hier.“
„Du warst mir schon damals suspekt, als du fast über Nacht die geheimsten Fähigkeiten der Druiden erlernt hattest.“, begann der Erzdruide der Nachtelfen, „Aber jemand hat mich von dir überzeugt.“
Er schaute Baumspross mit einem vorwurfsvollen Blick an.
„Aber er konnte mir schon damals nicht sagen, woher du eigentlich gekommen bist.“, sagte er vorwurfsvoll, „Du seist über das Meer von der Mondlichtung gekommen, war seine einzige Erklärung. Wir hätten dich damals schon ernsthaft befragen sollen.“
„Ihr würdet mir nicht glauben.“, flüsterte Gilmenel leise.
„Was würden wir dir nicht glauben, Verräterin!“, donnerte der Erzdruide.
„Ah, nun, nun.“, sagte Baumspross mahnend dem Erzdruiden, als er das betretene Gesicht Gilmenels sah, „Lasst uns das in aller Ruhe in Harmonie regeln, Erzdruide!“
„Bah!“, sagte Fandral Hirschhaupt abfällig. „Zirkelgeschwätz!“
„Ah, hier, hier.“, sagte Baumspross als er Gilmenel ein Taschentuch zum Trocknen ihrer Tränen reichte, „Also mein Kind, was würden wir dir nicht glauben?“
„Meine Geschichte.“, sagte sie leise, begann aber dann überzeugt hinzuzufügen, „Aber ich kenne jemanden, den ihr sie glauben würdet.“
„Jeder der hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen kann, ist erwünscht.“, sagte Tyrande Wisperwind beruhigend.
„Ich hoffe das kann sie.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Allerdings geht das nicht hier. Es sei den Erzdruide Hirschhaupt weis einen direkten Weg in den smaragdgrünen Traum.“
Der Erzdruide sah sie mit großen Augen an und schnaubte.
„Der Traum ist uns verwehrt!“, begann er abweisend, „Wenn das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, deine Unschuld zu beweisen, so ist das keine.“
„In der Tat, in der Tat hat er leider Recht.“, sagte Baumspross niedergeschmettert.
Gilmenel lies den Kopf hängen.
„Dann verurteilt mich.“, sagte sie erschöpft, „Ich kann euch nichts erklären. Ihr würdet es mir nicht glauben.“
„Gibt es den keinen anderen Weg?“, fragte Tyrande Wisperwind besorgt.
„Nein, es hat alles seine Erklärung im Traum.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf.
„Der Traum, der Traum!“, sagte der Erzdruide, „Ein verlorenes Paradies aus alten Zeiten!  Keiner glaubt mehr daran.“
„Mein Liebster träumt den smaragdgrünen Traum!“, sagte die Hohepriesterin scharf.
Fandral Hirschhaupt zuckte zusammen. Er wusste, dass er damit einen Fehler gemacht hätte, die Angelegenheit schnell zu regeln.
„Wir werden einen Weg finden!“, befahl die Anführerin der Nachtelfen.
„Verzeiht mir, Mylady.“, sagte Gilmenel leise, „Es genügt eventuell schon, wenn wir in die Nähe einer seiner Eingänge wären.“
„Ja, ja. Das lässt sich machen.“, sagte Baumspross und begann einen Zauber.

„Baumspross! Wie könnt ihr es wagen!“, rief der Erzdruide erbost, als sie sich alle wieder in der Mondlichtung materialisiert hatten.
„Doch, doch. Wir müssen das Rätsel schnell lösen.“, sagte der alte Druide unbeindruckt.
„Die Mondlichtung.“, sagte Tyrande Wisperwind, „Und dort …“
Ihr blieben die Worte im Hals stecken. Sie wusste wer dort schlief.
„Das sollte genügen, Meister Baumspross. Vielen Dank.“, sagte Gilmenel erfreut, „Bitte leiht mir alle euren Geist.“
„Damit du uns überrumpeln kannst, Verräterin!“, knurrte Fandral Hirschhaupt noch misslauniger als sonst.
„Nein, damit ihr mir glaubt, dass es kein Trick ist.“, erklärte Gilmenel.
„Nun, nun. Ich vertraue ihr noch, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.“, nickte Farnhelm Baumspross.
„Und ich auch.“, sagte Tyrande Wisperwind, „Außerdem wäre es für sie sehr schwer mich zu betrügen.“
Der Erzdruide wusste, dass er verloren hatte.
„Bitte konzentriert euch auf den Traum.“, sagte Gilmenel andächtig.
Die vier Nachtelfen begannen sich auf die Dimension des Traums zu besinnen. Vor ihren Augen begann die Luft grünlich zu schimmern. Gilmenel begann einen Zauber zu sprechen.
„Stärker!“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
Der grünliche Schein wurde heller. Er formierte sich langsam zu einem Portal.
„Wir können da nicht hinein!“, schrie der Erzdruide.
„Wir wollen auch nicht hinein.“, antwortete Gilmenel ruhig, „Konzentriert euch nur auf den Traum.“
Gilmenel begann ihren Zauber zu intensivieren. Sie spürte, wie die Verbindung in den Traum aufgebaut wurde. 
„Ich rufe euch, Ysera!“, sagte sie beschwörend, „Ysera, hört mich!“
„Jetzt ist sie komplett größenwahnsinnig.“, rief der Erzdruide, „Sie beschwört einen Aspekt!“
„Konzentriert euch auf den Traum!“, mahnte Gilmenel.
Der Erzdruide knurrte. Er fühlte wie die Belastung ihn langsam auslaugte.
„Ysera, schickt uns Ysunera!“, beschwor Gilmenel, „Ysunera, komm zu uns!“
Das Portal blitzte kurz auf. 
„Ihr könnt euch entspannen.“, sagte Gilmenel erschöpft, „Ich wurde erhört.“
Ein dumpfes Grollen ging vom Portal aus.
„Wir sollten vielleicht etwas Platz machen.“, sagte Gilmenel, als sie sah wie nahe alle am Portal standen.
Eine grünbeschuppte Klaue begann im Portal aufzutauchen. Ihn folgte der Kopf eines enormen grünen Drachens. Das Portal war gerade groß genug, dass sein massiger Körper hindurch passte.
„Grüße!“, donnerte die sonore Stimme des Drachens, „Was wünscht ihr von Ysunera?“
Der Drache blickte die andächtig vor ihn stehenden Nachtelfen an.
„Ah, Gilmenel!“, sagte er plötzlich freudig, „Schön dich wiederzusehen. Warte ich erleichtere dir unser Zusammentreffen.“
Grüner Nebel hüllte den Drachen ein. Eine Nachtelfe schritt aus ihm heraus, die Gilmenel wie ein eineiiger Zwilling glich.
„Hohepriesterin, Erzdruide, Meister.“, lächelte Gilmenel als sie ihr Spiegelbild sah, „Hier ist der erste Teil der Erklärung. 
„Ysunera?“, flüsterte Farnhelm Baumspross andächtig, „Ihr seit eine der Traumweberinnen von Ysera.“ 
„Mylady, ich freue mich eure Bekanntschaft zu machen.“, sagte Tyrande Wisperwind mit einer kurzen angedeuteten Verbeugung.
Erzdruide Hirschhaupt stand wort und atemlos da.
„Hohepriesterin der Elune.“, antwortete ihr der Drache mit einem kurzen Kopfnicken, „Die Ehre ist auf meiner Seite.“
Ysunera wendete sich Gilmenel zu.
„Sag teuere Freundin, warum hast du mich gerufen?“, fragte sie die Nachtelfe.
„Ich muss leider deine Hilfe erbeten.“, antworte Gilmenel, „Es werden Anschuldigungen gegen mich vorgebracht, die ich nicht entkräften kann, da man mir die Erklärung nicht glauben würde, wie du wohl versteht.“
„Ja, ich denke ich weis um was es sich handelt.“, nickte der Drache, „Ach übrigens Erzdruide, ihr könnt jetzt wieder atmen.“
„Ah, in der Tat, in der Tat.“, begann Baumspross zu erklären, „Es wurden Vorwürfe laut, dass Gilmenel mit bösen Mächten paktiere.“
„Sie war uns schon immer verdächtig.“, knurrte nun Erzdruide Hirschhaupt.
„Dazu besteht keine Grund, werter Erzdruide.“, lächelte ihn die doppelte Gilmenel an.
„Sie wollten meine Herkunft wissen, um zu einer Klärung zu kommen.“, erklärte die richtige Gilmenel, „Sie würden mir die Geschichte nicht glauben, denke ich. Deshalb musste ich dich aus dem Traum rufen. Verzeih mir.“
„Dir verzeihen?“, lachte der Drache, „Dazu besteht kein Grund. Ich stehe für immer in deiner Schuld.“
Erzdruide Hirschhaupt schaute den Drachen ungläubig an.
„Ihr? In der Schuld von dieser da?“, sagte er abfällig.
„Schweig!“, donnerte der Drache plötzlich mit einer unnatürlich lauten Stimme, „Du weist nicht, um was es geht. Deshalb sieh selbst!“
Die Gruppe wurde in einen grünen Nebel eingehüllt.
„Der Traum.“, flüsterte Erzdruide Hirschhaupt ungläubig.
„Nein, leider muss ich euch enttäuschen, Erzdruide.“, schüttelte Ysunera den Kopf, „Der Traum ist momentan für euch Sterbliche zu eurem eigenen Schutz nicht zu erreichen.“
„Nun, nun was ist es dann?“, fragte Baumspross.
„Sagen wir es so.“, erklärte der grüne Drache, „Es ist ein wenig Traum in diese Welt geholt.“
Tyrande Wisperwind seufzte kurz.
„Nein, Hohepriesterin.“, fuhr Ysunera fort, „Ich kann euch leider nicht eure brennenste Frage beantworten. Doch nun zu der Erklärung, die ihr sucht.“
Die Mitglieder der Gruppe merkten, wie sich ihr Bewusstsein von ihren Körpern löste. Sie schauten alle auf ihre im Gras der Mondlichtung ruhig schlafenden Körper.
Der Nebel lichtete sich langsam. Die Mondlichtung verschwand. Ein dichter Wald war zu sehen. Eine Nachtelfe wurde von Drachen, deren silberne Gestalt zu fliessen schien, verfolgt.

„Das war es also.“, nickte Tyrande als Erste, nachdem sie aus ihrem Schlaf erwachte, „Wir hätten dir fast Unrecht getan, Gilmenel.“
„Ah, in der Tat, in der Tat.“, nickte Baumspross, „Was für eine überzeugende Erklärung.“
Erzdruide Hirschhaupt grunzte nur eine kurze Zustimmung.
„Ihr seht, dass es wirklich keinen Grund für Verdächtigungen gegenüber Gilmenel gibt.“, sagte Ysunera, die wieder in ihrer Drachengestalt vor ihnen stand.
„Nein, es ist alles geklärt.“, sagte die Hohepriesterin der Elune, „Auch wenn es eine sehr sonderbare Geschichte ist. Eine Halbhochelfe wird zu einer Nachtelfendruidin? Aber Yseras Vertrauen ist unser Vertrauen. Es gibt kein Verbrechen. Gilmenel ist unschuldig. Und mehr noch. Wir müssen uns bei ihr entschuldigen.“
„Dann kann ich ja jetzt gehen.“, sagte der Drachen und begann einen Zauber zu weben, brach ihn aber ab, „Ein Letztes noch. Ihr seht wie wichtig Gilmenels Auftrag ist. Er sollte mit allen Kräften unterstützt werden. Wir müssen mehr über diese Art von silbernen Drachen erfahren.“
„Ah, wirklich, wirklich.“, nickte Baumspross, „Sie wird jede Unterstützung bekommen, die sie dafür braucht.“
„Eventuell mehr als das, ehrwürdiger Druide.“, erwiderte Ysunera ihm besorgt, „Sollten diese Art von  Drachen eine Gefahr für Azeroth darstellen, dann müssen sie alle vernichtet werden.“
„Ah, ja, ja.“, antworte Baumspross, „So sei es.“
„Leb wohl, werte Freundin.“, nickte Ysunera Gilmenel zu, und begann ihren Zauber weiter zu wirken.
„Elbereth begleite dich.“, winkte ihr Gilmenel zu.
Der grüne Drache verschwand im Portal, das sein Zauber geöffnet hatte.
„Lebt wohl!“, rief seine Stimme aus dem Portal.
„Ah, nun, nun.“, sagte Baumspross erleichtert, „Lasst uns nach Darnassus zurückkehren, und dann als Erstes klären warum Kanthol Sonnenzorn uns belogen hat. Er hat Einiges zu erklären.“


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

12. Vergangenheit

‚Meister Baumspross, wenn ihr gewusst hättet was ihr verlangt.’, dachte Gilmenel wehmütig als sie durch das Hügelland rund um Dalaran ritt. 
Jeder Schritt von Khal’El brachte sie näher an die Orte ihrer schlimmsten Lebenserfahrungen. Dabei hatte es ihr Baumspross damals versprochen.

„Ah, nun, nun, Gilmenel.“, rief Farnhelm Baumspross erfreut, als Gilmenel seine Baumhöhle in der Enklave des Cenarius in Darnassus betrat. 
„Shen’Do, ihr habt mich rufen lassen.“, verbeugte sie sich artig vor ihrem Lehrer.
„In der Tat, in der Tat.“ nuschelte der Druide, und begann in seinen Dokumenten herumzusuchen, die wild in der Baumhöhle verstreut waren.
Gilmenel setzte sich mit einem Seufzen und begann zu meditieren. Sie wusste es würde etwas dauern, bis der alte Druide sich wieder erinnern würde, was er eigentlich von ihr wollte.
„Wer? Ah, ah, Gilmenel.“, sagte Baumspross erstaunt als er die junge Nachtelfe plötzlich wieder wahrnahm.
„Shen’Do?“, sagte sie und stand elegant zu einer Verbeugung auf.
„Da, da, war noch was.“, sagte der Druide und zwirbelte seinen Bart mit den Fingern.
„Ihr hattet mich rufen lassen, Meister.“, versuchte Gilmenel die Gedanken des Druiden auf die richtige Bahn zu lenken.
„Hm, hm, ah ja.“, sagte er mit einem plötzlichen Leuchten in den Augen.
Gilmenels Hoffnungen auf eine baldige Auskunft des Grundes stiegen.
„Nun, nun.“, begann der Druide uns setzte sich auf ein Baumstumpf, der ihm als einziges Sitzmöbel diente, „Richtig. Der Zirkel.“
„Der Zirkel?“, schaute ihn Gilmenel fragend an.
„Ja, ja, nur immer langsam.“, sagte Baumspross, nun schon wieder deutlich abwesender.
Gilmenel wäre fast verzweifelt, aber seit Baumspross nach dem Abschluß ihres normalen Druidenstudiums ihr als Shen’Do zugewiesen wurde, hatte sie viel Zeit sich an die Verwirrtheit des alten Druiden zu gewöhnen. Sie fragte sich manchmal, ob es klug war in ihren Studien so sehr die Aufmerksamkeit Baumspross’ zu erregen. Andere Studenten hatten seine Vorlesungen zwar besucht, aber den alten Druiden immer milde belächelt oder sogar wenn es keiner ihrer Ausbilder gesehen hat leicht verspottet. Er galt als brillant aber zu verschroben. Doch Gilmenel wusste, dass sie keine andere Wahl hatte. Ysunera hatte sie deutlich an Baumspross verwiesen. Was der Drache damit bezwecken wollte, war ihr aber trotzdem unklar. 

„Hallo, hallo?“, fragte plötzlich Baumspross’ Stimme, „Gilmenel?“
Gilmenel schreckte aus ihren Erinnerungen hoch. Ein leichter Hauch von Lila stieg ihr ins Gesicht. Es war ihr etwas peinlich, dass sie nun von Baumspross wachgerüttelt wurde. Es sollte eigentlich anders herum sein. Sie verdrängte schnell den Gedanken, dass sie vielleicht ihrem Shen’Do schon zu ähnlich geworden ist.
„Meister.“, nickte sie kurz.
„Ah, ah, wir sind wieder da.“, lächelte der Druide, „Gut, gut. Ich habe etwas mit dir zu bereden. Wo hab ich es nur? Ah, hier!“
Baumspross nahm eine kleines Büchlein aus einem der direkt in das Holz seiner Baumhöhle geschnitzten Regale.
„Genau, genau. Weis du was das ist?“, fragte er und hielt der Jungdruidin das Büchlein unter die Nase.
Gilmanel schaute es an. Sie erkannte sofort ihr altes Studienbuch, in dem Baumspross alle Eintragungen über sie während ihres Studiums gemacht hatte.
„Ja, Meister.“, bestätigte sie.
„Hier, hier, es ist höchst erstaunlich.“, sagte Baumspross als er durch das Büchlein blätterte, „Die allerbesten Noten und Bewertungen. In der Praxis ganz vorne dabei. Und doch …“
„Meister?“, setzte Gilmenel nach, als Baumspross schon wieder ungewöhlich lange inne hielt.
„Nun, nun, Eltern? Unbekannt. Herkunft? Unbekannt, vermutlich Mondlichtung.“, las er ihr vor, „Abschluss? Keiner. Trotzdem Empfehlung an einen Shen’Do.“
Gilmenel schluckte. Ihr waren die Daten ihres aussergewöhnlichen Lebens- und Studienverlaufs mehr als bekannt.
„Ja, ja, sehr merkwürdig das Ganze.“, schüttelte der alte Druide den Kopf, „Aber trotzdem hast du immer alle Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt. Das Druidentum liegt dir scheinbar im Blut.“
Gilmenel durchzuckte eine kurze Erinnerung an ihre Mutter.
„Nun, nun, ich habe deshalb eine besondere Aufgabe für dich.“, fuhr der Druide fort, „Es war schwer, aber auf mein Anraten wurdest du in den Zirkel des Cenarius aufgenommen.“

Gilmenel schaute ihren Mentor erstaunt an. Sie wusste, dass er genauer gesagt zum Kreis des geheimen Zirkels des Cenarius gehörte. Im gehörten Druiden an, die nur sehr verdeckt arbeiteten.
Nun wusste sie auch schlagartig, warum Ysunera sie zu Baumspross geschickt hatte. Scheinbar lag es dem Drachen daran, dass Gilmenel weiter mit der für sie gewohnten und durchaus erfolgreichen Tätigkeit der Informationsbeschaffung beschäfftigt war. Irgendwie hatte Ysunera, oder vielleicht auch der grüne Aspekt selbst, diese Einladung in diesen speziellen Kreis des Zirkels vorrausgesehen und eventuell auch ein wenig dabei nachgeholfen.
„Doch, doch, es ist für uns alle von Vorteil.“, nickte er ihr zu, „Wir haben da eine vakante Stelle und ich denke, sie könnte dir, nun, nun, Freude bereiten.“
„Ich fühle mich geehrt.“, sagte Gilmenel mit gesenkten Haupt.
„Wir werden sehen, wir werden sehen.“, antwortete Baumspross nachdenklich, „Wir wollen dich in die weite Welt schicken. Der Zirkel ist nur eine der Organisationen dieser Welt. Daher müssen wir Verbindung halten zu den anderen. Der Zirkel hat in den befreundeten Organisationen daher, nennen wir es einmal, Botschafter. Hm, hm, also ohne die ganze Diplomatie und so. Hmmm…“
Baumspross schaute das Studienbuch nachdenklich an. Er stand auf und legte es auf den Tisch. Durch ein Loch verschwand er in einem Nachbarraum, der ihn als kleiner Vorratsraum diente. Gilmenel blickte ihm durch das Loch nach. Er drehte sich langsam um seine eigene Achse. Die eine Hand steckte unter seiner gegenseitigen Achsel, mit der anderen kraulte er sich nachdenklich am Bart.
„Meister?“, sagte Gilmenel etwas lauter.
Ihre Geduld wurde dieses mal wieder sehr auf die Probe gestellt.  
Baumspross schrak kurz hoch, und griff nach einer Flasche Mondbeerensaft. Er kam damit zurück in den Hauptraum. Der alte Druide schaute die Flasche in seinen Händen nachdenklich an, und legte sie in ein Regal.
„Meister, der Zirkel und ich?“, fragte Gilmenel energisch.
„Nun, nun, Zirkel, ach ja.“, sagte Baumspross und nahm ein Pergament vom Tisch und reichte es ihr, „Hier, du bist nun unsere Abgesandte bei SI:7 in Sturmwind.“
„Nach Azeroth?“, sagte Gilmenel erschrocken, nachdem sie das Pergament gelesen hatte, „Aber ich, ich … Nicht die östlichen Königreiche!“
Finstere Erinnerungen wurden in ihr schlagartig wach. Die östlichen Königreiche waren für sie unter anderem Sturmwind und Lordearon, und hinter den Gebieten von Lordaeron. Nein, sie wollte nicht weiter denken. 
„Nun, nun, es ist eine Ehre?“, sagte Baumspross fragend, „Was hast du gegen die Königreiche?“
„Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl dabei.“, besann sich Gilmenel schnell.
Sie wollte nicht zuviel von ihrer Vergangenheit preisgeben.
„Irgendwie denke ich, dass ich mich von den Gebieten in denen die Geißel tobte, fernhalten sollte.“, fuhr sie fort, und hoffte Baumspross damit zu überzeugen, „Ich glaube, dazu bin ich noch zu unerfahren.“
„Hm, Hm, mag sein.“, nickte der Druide, „Aber ich denke, dass du da nicht hin musst. Du sollst hauptsächlich in Sturmwind als Verbindung zum SI:7 dienen. Die sogenannten Pestländer wirst du sicher nicht besuchen. Nein, nein. Davon kannst du dich fernhalten.“

Gilmenel brachte Khal’El zum Stehen. Sie richtete sich auf. Im Morgennebel über dem See konnte sie in der Ferne schemenhaft die Umrisse von Lordaeron erkennen.
„Soviel zum Thema von den Pestländern fernhalten, Shen’Do.“, grummelte sie und zog sanft am linken Zügel, „Weiter nach Dalaran, Khal’El.“
Die Stute trabte wieder leichtfüßig wie immer los. Gilmenel dachte an ihre Ritte, die sie als Geist unternommen hatte. Es fühlte sich wieder viel besser an, die Bewegungen der geschmeidigen Stute direkt zu fühlen, als sie nur als Erinnerung wahrnehmen zu können.
Gilmenel ritt wieder etwas weg vom See. Sie wollte nicht weiter in den Nebel der Vergangenheit versinken. Dalaran müsste gleich hinter den nächsten Hügel liegen. Ihr Kontaktmann in Süderstade hatte sie nach Dalaran verwiesen. Soweit es die hiesige Abteilung des SI:7 herausbekommen hatte, sollte sich Kanthol Sonnenzorn dort befinden, um an dem großen Projekt der Kirin Tor mitzuwirken.
Auf die Frage welches Projekt dies sei, hatte der Kontaktmann nur gegrinst und es ihr empfohlen es mit ihren eigenen Augen anzuschauen. 
Gilmenel war gespannt. Sie hatte nur einmal vor langer Zeit einen kurzen Blick auf die schlanken Türme der Magierstadt von Lordaeron aus erhaschen können. 
„Was bei Elbereth?“, rief sie erstaunt, als Khal’El den Hügel überquerte.
Vor ihr lag an der Stelle von Lordaeron eine riesige lila Kuppel aus leuchtendem Licht. 
„Das müssen wir uns ansehen, Khal’El.“, rief sie ihrer Stute zu.
Vorsichtig lenkte sie ihr Pferd zum Fuß der Lichtkuppel. Einige Magier waren mit irgendwelchen Beschwörungen zu Gange. Gilmanel ritt auf eine Magierin zu, die gerade die Kuppel verlies.
„Grüße, Magierin der Kirin Tor.“, sagte Gilmenel als sie von Khal’El stieg.
„Grüße, Nachtelfe.“, erwiderte die Frau müde.
„Was geht hier vor?“, fragte Gilmenel erstaunt.
„Verzeiht mir, wenn ich euch darüber keine Auskunft gebe.“, sagte die Magierin streng, „Vielleicht nur soviel. Wir suchen einen anderen Verwendungszweck für den Schild den wir gegen die Geißel aufgebaut haben.“
Gilmenel machte sich eine Gedankennotiz ihren Kontakt des SI:7 in Süderstade etwas intensiver zu befragen. 
„Gut, gut. Es ist auch nicht der Grund meines Besuches.“, nickte die Druidin.
„Was führt euch dann soweit weg von eurer Heimat im fernen Kalimdor?“, wollte die Magierin nun plötzlich wissen.
„Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem eurer Kollegen, dem Magier Kanthol Sonnenzorn.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wo ich ihn finde?“
„Was wollt ihr von Meister Sonnenzorn?“, fragte die Magierin neugierig.
„Wir Druiden vom Zirkel des Cenarius haben eine Frage an ihn.“, sagte Gilmenel.
„Nun dann habt ihr Pech.“, sagte die Magierin, „Er war vor kurzen hier, aber er ist weitergereist.“
„Wohin ist er gegangen?“, wollte Gilmenel wissen.
„Er wollte Nachforschungen in den Pestländern machen.“, sagte die Magierin.
Tiefe Sorge schwang in ihrer Stimme mit. Gilmenel konnte sie verstehen. Im Inneren der Druidin verkrampften sich alle ihre Organe. Sie begann zu zittern.
‚In die Pestländer!,’ dachte sie verzweifelt, ‚Wieso nur bei allen Valar?’
„Ich sehe, ihr wisst, was das bedeutet.“, sagte die Magierin sanft. 
Gilmanel nickte nur schwach. Sie beruhigte sich nur sehr langsam.
„Was will er dort?“, sagte sie mühsam.
„Ich weis es nicht.“, schüttelte die Magierin den Kopf, „Er kam in Begleitung einer Hochelfe aus Kalimdor zurück. Er zollte ihr jeden nötigen und unnötigen Respekt. Es war, wie wenn er von Sinnen war. Seine Arbeit hier bedeutete ihm nichts mehr. Er ging von mi … uns in Streit.“
„Von euch oder den Krin Tor?“, setzte Gilmenel nach.
„Ich wüsste nicht, was euch das angeht.“, sagte die Magierin zornig, „Aber vielleicht sollten wir gemeinsam unsere Informationen austauschen. Denn ich wüsste zu gerne was der Zirkel des Cenarius von meinem Vater will.“

„Euerem Vater?“, stutzte Gilmenel, „Kanthol Sonnenzorn?“
„Ja, ich bin seine Tochter.“, nickte die Magierin, „Eskethrine Sonnenzorn, kurz Esk gerufen. Also was wollt ihr von ihm?“
Gilmanel kratzte sich nachdenklich am Kinn. Sie begann Esk den Grund ihrer Suche zu erzählen, ohne dabei zu sehr in die persönlicheren Details die Druidin betreffend zu gehen.
„Gelogen?“, schüttelte Esk den Kopf, „Mein Vater? Das kann ich nicht glauben. Obwohl sein Verhalten hier… Das ist alles sehr merkwürdig.“
„Ja, der Zirkel fand es auch sehr merkwürdig, dass er so kurz nach seinem Abreise wieder nach Darnassus zurückkam.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Er sagte uns nur diese eine offensichtlich falsche und verläumderische Information, und verlies uns so schnell wieder, ohne dass wir ihn nach der Quelle fragen konnten. Denkt ihr andere Magier hier wissen eventuell mehr?“
„Nein, das glaube ich nicht.“, verneinte die Magierin nachdenklich, „Und ausserdem sind sie, nachdem er sie hier im Stich gelasen hat und auch noch seine gesamten Schüler und Assistenten mitgenommen hat, wohl kaum gut auf ihn zu sprechen.“
„Er hat was?“, sah Gilmenel die Magierin entsetzt an.
„Ja, er meinte nur, dass er sie für das Projekt in den Pestländern bräuchte.“, sagte Esk, „Sie und diese Hochelfe.“
„Diese Hochelfe scheint euch zu beunruhigen.“, fragte Gilmenel nach, „Erzählt mir mehr über sie.“
„Ich kann sehr wenig über sie berichten.“, schüttelte Esk den Kopf mit den braunen zu einem Pferdezopf gebundenen Haaren, „Sie kam mit ihm aus Kalimdor. Er sagte nur, er hätte sie dort getroffen, und sie wäre auch von den Kirin Tor. Die anderen Magier stimmten dem auch alle zu. Aber wenn ihr mich …“
„Ja, was?“, forderte Gilmanel die stockende Magierin auf.
„Hm, sie hielt sich stets im Hintergrund.“, sinierte Esk, „Wie ein Schatten, ein Dämon. Ja, genau. Sie hatte etwas Dämonisches an sich, obwohl sie sicher keiner war.“
„Eine Hexenmeisterin vielleicht?“, sagte Gilmanel überlegend.
„Nein, nein, dann wäre sie keine Kirin Tor.“, verneinte Esk heftig.
„Es wird alles noch merkwürdiger.“, sagte Gilmenel mit Furcht darüber, wo sie nun hingehen musste, „Ich denke, dass ich wohl eurem Vater folgen muss.“
„Ich würde euch nur zu gerne begleiten, aber ich will den Namen Sonnenzorn bei den Kirin Tor nicht noch mehr in den Schmutz ziehen. Ich werde hier gebraucht,“ sagte Esk niedergeschlagen.
„Nein, ihr braucht euch keine Vorwürfe zu machen.“, beruhigte die Druidin sie, „Da wo ich jetzt hingehe könntet ihr mich sowieso nicht begleiten.“
„Wohin wollt ihr den?“, schaute die Magierin sie fragend an.
„Dorthin.“, sagte Gilmenel kurz, und deutete auf das im Dunst der Ferne liegende ehemalige Lordearon.
„Die Unterstadt?“, sagte Esk erschreckt, „Wieso dorthin?“
„Nun, sagen wir es einmal so. Es wäre törricht ohne weitere Informationen euren Vater in den Pestländern blind zu suchen.“, erklärte Gilmenel.
„Und wo wollt ihr die bekommen?“, schüttelte Esk den Kopf zweifelnd, „Bei den Verlassenen?“
„Ja, sehr scharf beobachtet.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Wenn jemand Informationen und Neuigkeiten aus den Pestländern hat, dann die Verlassenen.“
„Ihr könntet auch den Argentumkreuzug fragen.“, schlug Esk vor.
„Das werde ich auch noch.“, nickte die Druidin, „Aber euer Vater ist wohl durch Tirisfal gezogen. Deshalb fange ich dort mit meinen Nachforschungen an. Vertraut mir ich habe da so meine Erfahrungen. Lebt wohl.“
Mit einem eleganten Schwung saß Gilmenel auf Khal’El auf.
„Wartet! Tut ihr mir einen Gefallen?“, bat die Magierin.
„Welchen?“, sagte die Druidin knapp.
„Wenn ihr Nachrichten von meinem Vater habt, so teilt sie mir bitte mit.“, sagte die Magierin ernst.
„Das werde ich.“, versprach Gilmenel.
Sie wischte schnell die üblen Gedanken über ihren eigenen Vater beiseite. Die Ungewissheit damals hatte sie auch fast aufgerieben. 
„Lebt wohl!“, rief Esk der davonreitenden Elfe hinterher.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

13. Vergangenheit 2

„Ich weis, altes Mädchen.“, beruhigte Gilmanel ihre Stute mit einem zarten Klopfen auf deren Flanke, „Aber es hilft nichts. Du musst hier in Deckung bleiben. Diesen Weg kann ich nur alleine gehen. Ich komme zurück, versprochen. Leb wohl!“
Khal’El wieherte traurig und schaute Gilmanel hinterher. Die Nachtelfe stieg den steilen Hang hinab. Sie war sich sicher, dass Khal’El in der Lichtung sicher war. Außerdem wusste die Stute genau, wie sie nicht auffällt. Gilmenel rechnete auch nicht damit allzu lange zu brauchen. Sie sah vom Rand des Waldes hinab zu der Öffnung, die in die Kanalisation der Unterstadt führte.  
„Nun denn.“, seufzte die Druidin und verwandelte sich in einen Nachtpanther.
Allmählich verflossen ihre Konturen mit der Gegend. Gilmenel fühlte sich unangehm an ihren Auftritt am Windläuferturm erinnert. Aber im Gegensatz zu damals hatte sie heute noch die gesamte Ausbildung der Druiden zur Verfügung. Sie war sich sicher, dass sie keiner sehen würde.
Langsam stieg sie aus dem Wäldchen hinunter zum Eingang der Kanalisation der Unterstadt. Der in den nackten Fels gehauene Gang führte sie tief hinab zu den Katakomben des ehemaligen Lordaeron.
Unten angekommen stiess sie auf einige Wachen die den endgültigen Zugang in die labyrinthische Stadt der Verlassenen bewachten. Gilmenel mussterte kurz die Lage. Es wäre ein Leichtes gewesen diese Monstrositäten zu überwältigen, aber sie wollte lieber unerkannt bleiben. Mit Einsatz all ihrer Künste schlich sie sich an den Wachen vorbei. Mit einem Satz sprang sie lautlos aus einem hoch gelegenen Ventilationsschacht auf die Einfassung eines Kanals von grünen Schleim. 
‚Soweit nun der einfache Teil.’, seufzte sie innerlich und sah sich um.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Kanals konnte sie in ehemaligen Gruftnischen Stände von verschiedenen Händlern erkennen.
‚Nein, da scheint keine Schmiede dabei zu sein.’, dachte sie und schlich weiter am Kanal entlang.
Sie nützte die nächste Brücke um auf die andere Seite des Kanals zu wechseln. Sie hoffte unentdeckt zu bleiben, obwohl dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit grösser war jemanden zu begegnen. Seit ihrer Wiedergeburt als Nachtelfe wusste sie, dass ihre neue Rasse auf dem Gebiet der Horde nicht sonderlich willkommen wäre. Sie schlich an der äußersten Wand eines großen Tunnels entlang, der sich in die nächste Zone mit Händlern öffnete.
‚Ah, Waffenhändler.’, dachte sie erleichtert. 
Auf der anderen Seite sah sie einen Stand vor dem ein Amboß stand. Alexje hämmerte ein Stück Eisen zurecht.
‚Sehr gut.’, freute sie sich.
Vorsichtig schlich sie weiter am Kanal entlang auf die andere Seite des Handelbereiches. Sie überlegte dabei, wem diese Nischen früher als Grablege dienten, aber die Verlassenen hatten die Gruften scheinbar komplett ausgeräumt.
Alexje betrachtete sein Werk. Es schien sich um ein Hufeisen zu handeln. Er nahm eine Zange und tauchte es in einen Eimer mit dem grünen Schleim, der überall floss. Der Schleim zischte kurz und ein wiederwärtig faulig verbrannter Geruch wehte um Gilmenels Nase. Alexje aber verzog keine Miene.
‚Ih, die Untoten können woll wirklich nichts riechen.’, dachte sie angewiedert.
Vorsichtig schlich sie sich hinter den Schmied.
„Grüße, alter Freund.“, flüsterte sie leise, „Nicht umdrehen!“
Alexje schreckte kurz auf, aber drehte sich nicht um.
„Nehmt mein Gold, Schurke. Es ist dort in der Truhe, und lasst mich in Ruhe.“, sagte er zornig.
„Alexje, du liegst vollkomen falsch.“, flüsterte es hinter ihm, „Leider musste ich Khal’El draussen vor der Kanalisation lassen.“
„Gilmenel?“, kam es zögerlich von dem Schmied, „Aber wo, wie? Du klingst nicht wie sie. Wer bist du?“
Alexje drehte sich um und schwang seinen Hammer. Gilmenel duckte sich blitzartig. Der Hammer traf ins Leere. Sein heftiger Impuls aber war ungebremst. Alexje drehte sich wie wild um seine eigene Achse und fiel zu Boden.
„Gut, ich denke, dass wir das anders regeln müssen.“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
Sie schaute sich um. Der hinterste Teil der Schmiede war durch einen schweren Ledervorhang abgetrennt.
„Was ist hinter den Vorhang, Alexje?“, flüsterte die Druidin dem Untoten zu, der langsam wieder aufstand.
„Mein Privatgemach.“, raunte er.
„Gut, nach dir.“, sagte Gilmanel.
Alexje verschwand hinter dem Vorhang. Gilmenel folgte ihn.
„Gib mir eine Chance Alles zu erklären, alter Freund.“, sagte sie.
„Ich sehe dich nicht.“, antwortete ihr der Schmied, „Vielleicht sollte ich das schon einmal als Teil des Beweises nehmen, wenn ich so an Andorhal zurückdenke ...“
„Ja, deine Scheune und die Wachen.“, ergänzte Gilmenel, „Nun höre zu, was mir seitdem passiert ist.“
Gilmenel begann die Geschehnisse nach ihrer Trennung vor Süderstade zu erzählen.
„Ysera?“, schüttelte der Schmied ungläubig den Kopf, „Eine Nachtelfe?“
„Ja, mein Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Nicht erschrecken.“
Gilmenel entfernte den Gestaltswandel- und Unsichtbarkeitszauber von sich.
„Elbereth und Elune schützen dich.“, lächelte sie ihn an.
Sie war sich nicht ganz sicher, wie sie den Gesichtsausdruck Alexjes deuten sollte. Wenn sie richtig lag, war er sehr überrascht.
„Das, das …“, stotterte der Schmied, „Ich hab ja viel erlebt, aber das.“
„Gefall ich dir?“, fragte sie süffisant und drehte sich tänzelnd vor dem Untoten.
„Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht.“, nickte er, „Aber ich denke du weist in welcher Gefahr du hier in ihrer Stadt bist.“
„Nur allzu gut mein Freund.“, stimmte sie traurig zu, „Und wie du richtig bemerkt hast, ist die Horde hier mein kleinstes Problem.“
„Gut, aber nun zu Wesentlicherem, denke ich.“, sagte er finster, „Ich glaube nicht, dass du die Gefahr auf dich genommen hast, nur um mich zu sehen.“
„Doch, du hast mich doch damals eingeladen.“, sagte sie mit einem Schmunzeln.
„Sehr lustig.“, knurrte der untote Schmied, „Auf den Arm nehmen kann ich mich selbst auch.“
„Aber nicht so gut.“, neckte sie ihn, „Aber du hast Recht. Es geht um Wichtigeres.“
Gilmenel erzählte ihm von Kanthol Sonnenzorn und dessen falschen Anchuldigungen.
„Wenn dieser Magier nur ein wenig von deiner Geschichte gewusst hätte, so hätte er einsehen müssen, dass Dämonen das Letzte sind mit dem du dich einlassen würdest.“, schüttelte Alexje den Kopf, „Aber was willst du hier?“
„Ja, das ist wahr.“, sagte Gilmenel, „Nun, er zog durch Tirisfal weiter in die Pestländer. Ich dachte mir vielleicht hätten die Verlassenen Informationen über ihn.“ 
„Ah, das ist sie wieder die Spionin der Ge …“, begann Alejxe, „Verzeih. Ich habe leider keine Informationen, aber ich kann mich natürlich in der Unterstadt umhören.“
„Gut, ich werde mich noch ein wenig beim Argentumkreuzzug umhören.“, nickte die Nachtelfe, „Treffe mich bitte in zwei Tagen am Ausgang der Kanalisation, wenn du Informationen hast.“, erklärte Gilmanel dem Schmied.
„Ich werde schauen, was ich erfahren kann.“, sagte Alexje wenig überzeugt.
„Vielen Dank und ein weiteres mal Leb wohl, mein Freund.“, grüßte ihn Gilmenel.
„Sei vorsichtig, leb wohl.“, erwiederte der Schmied.
Gilmenel nahm wieder die Katzengestalt an und machte sich unsichtbar.
„Eindrucksvoll.“, flüsterte Alexje beeindruckt.

Vorsichtig schlich sie aus der Schmiede. Es waren nun aber deutlich mehr Verlassene vor den einzelnen Handelsständen als vorher. Sie versuchte die Untoten so weit wie möglich zu umgehen. Es kostete sie mehr Zeit als ihr lieb war, aber sie erreichte den Tunnel der sie zum nächsten Sektor und zum Kanalisationseingang brachte. 
„Dort!“, kreischte eine schrille Stimme.
Ein Trupp untoter Wachen kam aus dem Verbindungstunnel zum nächsten Ring direkt auf sie zugelaufen.
‚Verdammt.’, dachte sie, ‚Jetzt muss ich schnell werden.’
Sie entfernte die Unsichtbarkeit und setzte zum Sprint an. Geschickt schlängelte Sie sich durch die erstaunten Einwohner und Besucher der Unterstadt. 
„Haltet die Allianz auf!“, schrie eine Wache.
Mit einem gewaltigen Satz sprang Gilmenel auf die Brücke. Von allen Seiten liefen Wachen auf die Brücke zu. 
„Dann muss es wohl sein.“, rümpfte sie die Nase als sie in den Kanal mit dem grünen Schleim sprang.
Sie schwamm so schnell sie konnte in Richtung des Eingangs der Kanalisation. Aber die Wachen schienen ihre Absicht schon zu erkennen. Bogenschützen hatten auf der Treppe zur Kanalisation Aufstellung genommen. Gilmenel schwomm an Rand des Kanals und sprang ans Ufer.
„Nun denn!“, rief sie in Thalassisch, „Zeigt was ihr könnt!“
Die anstürmenden Wachen verharrten plötzlich. 
„Oh nein, Monstrositäten.“, fluchte Gilmenel als sie die riesigen untoten zusammengeflickten Machwerke der Apothekervereiniung hinter den Wachen auf sich zukomen sah, „Na gut. Kommt!“
Sie machte eine einladende Bewegung mit ihren rechten Hand, und begann einen Zauber zu werfen.
Die nächste Monstrosität explodierte in einer wiederwertigen Fontäne von grünen Schleim und Leichenstücken. Die anderen schienen kurz inne zu halten, aber stürmten dann nur umso wilder an.
„Hoffentlich komme hier wieder raus … Was bei Elune?“, rief sie.
Grüner Nebel hüllte sie ein. Vor ihr erschien ein Portal.
„Ich hoffe ich habe Recht.“, sagte sie, als sie durch das Portal schritt.
Sie materialisierte sich in der Lichtung wieder, in der sie Khal’El zurückgelassen hatte. Die Stute wieherte glücklich als sie die Druidin sah.
„Ah, ich dachte es mir.“, seufzte Gilmenel erleichtert, als sie die Nachtelfe sah, die Khal’El sanft streichelte.
„Grüße des grünen Drachenschwarms, Gilmenel.“, sagte Ysunera lächelnd.
„Ich denke ich muss mich bei euch wirklich sehr bedanken.“, sagte Gilmenel erleichtert.
„Ja, wir haben zum Glück gesehen, wo du hineingeraten bist.“, sagte der Drache, „Aber nun bist du in Sicherheit.“
„Ja, das ist ein gutes Gefühl.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Ich sollte wohl keine so großen Risiken eingehen.“
„Nein das solltest du nicht.“, bestätigte Ysunera. 

Gilmenel schaute ihren drachischen Zwilling fragend an.
„Aber nun zum Wesentlichen.“, sagte sie ernst, „Ich denke nicht, dass ihr so zufällig hier seit.“
„Nein, du hast Recht.“, nickte der verwandelte Drache, „Wir haben nach dir gesucht. Die Vergangenheit beginnt sich zu bewegen.“
„Wie?“,  fragte Gilmenel zögernd.
„Es ist schon sehr lange her.“, begann Ysunera, „Ich fürchte, dass ich dich mit einem deiner ältesten Traumata konfrontieren muss. Deinem Vater.“
Gilmenel zuckte zusammen. An ihren Vater wollte sie nur kurz vor den Erinnerungen an die Geißelkriege zurückdenken. Sein Gedenken stand fast auf einer Stufe mit ihrem Tot im Zigurat in Stratholm.
„Nein.“, flüsterte sie und lies sich ins Gras sinken.
Ysunera setzte sich neben sie.
„Leider.“, sagte der Drache sanft, „Du weißt, dass ich damals darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ausgerechnet du mich vor den silberenen Drachen gerettet hat.“
„Ja, ich kann mich erinnern.“, nickte Gilmenel schwach, „Geht es darum?“
„Das stimmt.“, bestätigte Ysunera, „Wir haben die Silbernen lange Zeit beobachtet, und auch die Anfänge des Ganzen. Du weist wovon ich spreche?“
„Ja, es ist mir alles nur allzu gut bekannt.“, bestätigte Gilmenel mürrisch, „Ich kenne den Teil bis mein Vater diesen einen Drachen tötete. Wie hies er noch einmal, Locuscal?“
„Lass mich dein Gedächtnis doch etwas auffrischen.“, begann Ysunera, „Die Silbernen waren früher normale Drachen und Drachkin. Dein Vater lernte drei ihrer Anführer kennen. Xeromantius, der ein blauer Drache war, Horuscal, ein roter Drache, und den schwarzen Drachen, den er Locutian nannte. Es gibt, und das wusste dein Vater nicht, aber keinen Vertreter des grünen und des bronzenen Schwarmes bei den Realitätsbeherrschern. Daneben gab es noch einige rote und blaue Drachen, die dem Rat der Beherrscher angehörten, aber neben den drei Erstgenannten eine untergeordnete Rolle spielten. Nachdem nun Locutian verrückt und getötet wurde, und Horuscal sich von den Beherrschern lossagte, begann die Metamorphose.“
„Entschuldige, dass ich dich unterbreche.“, nutze Gilmenel eine Atempause des Drachens, „Was hat der grüne Schwarm damit zu tun?“
„Nun, lass es mich kurz so erklären.“, fuhr Ysunera fort, „Der grüne Schwarm ist für den smaragdgrünen Traum zuständig, denn du als Druidin sicherlich aus deinen Studien kennst. Ein Aspekt des Traumes ist die Aufrechterhaltung der Realitäten und der Gegenwart dieser Welt. Die spezielle Fähigkeit dieser Drachen, hat die Welt aber verändert. Sie gingen zwar sehr vorsichtig vor, aber trotzdem haben wir diese kleinen Erschütterungen des Realen wahrgenommen, und unsere Nachforschungen begonnen. Dabei stiessen wir auch auf deinen Vater, der durch seinen Scharfsinn bereits auf die Beherrscher aufmerksam wurde.“

„Mein Vater …“, zischte Gilmenel.
„Ich denke du solltest endlich deinen Frieden mit ihm machen.“, sah Ysunera die Druidin vorwurfsvoll an, „Er war besser als du denkst.“
„Vielleicht irgendwann.“, seufzte die Nachtelfe.
„Nun gut, das ist deine Angelegenheit.“, zuckte Gilmenels Zwilling mit den Schultern, „Wo war ich? Ah ja, die Metamorphose. Du hast damals im Hinterland gesehen, wie die Drachen nun aussehen. Tatsächlich waren dies die ersten Drachen, die komplett die Metamorphose hinter sich hatten. Sie hätten mich leicht töten können, aber vermutlich wollten sie mich lebend. Der einzige Platz an dem ich sicher war, war der Traum. Doch die Drachen verhinderten, dass ich ein Portal öffnen konnte. Außerdem störten sie bereits meine Rückverwandlung. Deshalb hast du mich in humanoider Form fliehen sehen.“
„Einen Drachen hätte ich vielleicht auch nicht geholfen.“, flüsterte Gilmenel.
„Mag sein.“, lächelte Ysunera bitter, „Doch du hast es, und auf die einzige Weise, die noch einen Fluchtweg darstellte.“
„Den Nether?“, triumphierte Gilmenel, „Es war also doch richtig.“
„Ja, es ist der einzige andere Ort, außer dem Traum, den die Silbernen nicht erreichen können.“, nickte Ysunera, „Allerdings wirst du verstehen, dass wir Drachen dort auch nicht gerne hingehen, selbst wenn wir könnten. Es war sehr riskant.“
„Da kann ich euch beruhigen.“, sagte Gilmenel mit eine Zögern, „Der Nether ist auch für mich nicht mehr zu erreichen. Mein Dämon ist seit damals fort.“
„Das ist sehr gut.“, sagte der Drache erleichtert, „Aber kommen wir zurück zum Thema. Wie bekannt sagte sich Horuscal von den Beherrschern los. Er kämpfte verzweifelt mit seinem Hort gegen die Beherrscher und die Metamorphose. Kurz bevor er den Kampf verloren hätte, kam seine ehemalige Gefährtin zu ihm zurück. Du kennst sie übrigens, es ist Spaia oder mit richtigen Namen Spaiastrasza.“
Gilmanel gab einen erstaunten Pfiff von sich.
„Ja, wir traffen sie mehr zufällig auf unseren Weg nach Silbermond.“, nickte Gilmenel, „Außerdem hat mir natürlich Vater viel von seiner begabtesten Schülerin erzählt. Was ja bei einem Drachen nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, oder?“
„Nein, sicherlich nicht.“, bestätigte Ysunera, „Spaia hatte dann auch die Idee den gesamten verbliebenen Hort Horuscal den Fluch zu unterziehen, den dein Vater auf sie angewendet hat.“
„Ich verstehe.“, sagte Gilmanel von der plötzlichen Einsicht überrascht, „Keine Rückverwandlung, keine Metamorphose.“
„Du bist genauso weise und klug wie dein Vater.“, strahlte Ysunera die Druidin an, und fügte hinzu als sie Gilmanel finsteren Blick sah, „oder deine Mutter.“
„Danke.“, knurrte die Nachtelfe. 
„Ja, der Fluch verhinderte die Metamorphose.“, sagte Ysunera, „Spaia konnte den verbliebenen Hort auch während eines Angriffes der Beherrscher wegportieren. Wir verfolgen Horuscal und seinen Hort seitdem. Er scheint auf der Suche nach etwas zu sein. Jedenfalls meidet er bis jetzt jeden Konflikt mit den Beherrschern. In seiner momentanen humanoiden Form hätte er vermutlich auch keine Chance gegen einen Einzigen von ihnen.“

„Und wo komm ich nun ins Spiel.“, wollte Gilmenel wissen, die immer noch den Vergleich mit ihrem Vater verdaute.
„Nun, wir müssen wissen, was Horuscal weis und was er sucht.“, erklärte Ysunera, „Allerdings können wir nicht selbst näher an ihn ran. Er würde uns sofort erkennen. Daher erschien es uns nur natürlich, dass wir dich darum bitten.“
„Bitten?“, schnaubte Gilmenel, „Ich denke ihr habt das seit unserer ersten Begegnung schon geplant.“
„Verzeih uns, aber die Gelegenheit Aliasans Tochter für uns zu gewinnen, war ein zu glücklicher Umstand, als das wir ihn ungenutzt hätten verstreichen lassen.“
„Und wieder mein Vater!“, heulet Gilmanel, „Werde ich ihn denn nie los?“
„Gilmenel, verstehe bitte.“, tröstet sie der Drache, „Es ist zu wichtig. Wenn die Beherrscher ihre Pläne umsetzen, wird viel Leid und Elend über Azeroth kommen.“
„Schon gut, schon gut.“, schüttelte die Druidin den Kopf, „Es nützt ja nichts. Was soll ich tun?“
„Wir wissen, dass mittlerweile auch die Menschen von Sturmwind Kontakt zu Horuscal haben.“, erklärte Ysunera, „Nützte deine Kontakte und finde heraus, was sie wissen. Danach suche Horuscal und versuche dich ihm anzuschliessen.“
„Na, wenn es weiter Nichts ist.“, flüsterte Gilmenel, „Ein wahres Kinderspiel.“
„Ich denke, wir hätten keine Fähigere finden können, als ihre Botschafterin.“, lächelte Ysunera und deutete in Richtung der Ruinen Lordaerons.
„Schon wieder ein Kapitel meines Lebens, dass ich gerne abgeschlossen hätte.“, seufzte Gilmenel, „Ihr habt sehr viel Geschick, mich immer wieder auf die dunkelsten Abschnitte meines Lebens hinzuweisen.“
„Es hat dich zu dem gemacht, was du bist.“, belehrte Ysunera sie, „Es war nicht alles schlecht in deinem Leben.“
„Nein vermutlich nicht, und ich denke, dass es trotzdem immer weiter geht irgendwie.“, seufzte Gilmenel.
„Gut, dann auf nach Sturmwind.“, nickte Ysunera, „Wenn du willst öffne ich ein Portal für dich.“
„Nein danke, ich muss hier erst meinen jetzigen Auftrag erledigen.“, schüttelte Gilmenel den Kopf.
„Eile dich aber, und sei vorsichtig.“, sagte der Drache ernst, „Du und deine Aufgabe seid zu wichtig, als dass ein simpler Auftrag des Zirkels dich ablenken sollte.“
„Ich fühle, dass es mehr als das ist.“, sagte Gilmenel nachdenklich, „Irgendjemand bekämpft mich.“
Ysunera schaute die Druidin erstaunt an.
„Sollten sie dich gefunden haben?“, sagte sie besorgt.
„Nein, ich denke nicht, das es die Silbernen sind.“, verneinte Gilmenel, „Dazu arbeitet diese Person oder Personnen zu heimlich.“
„Nun, vielelicht ist es wichtig, vielleicht auch nicht.“, dachte Ysunera nach, „Halte dich nicht zu lange auf. Deine Aufgabe duldet keinen Verzögerung. Leb wohl. Die Aspekte schützen dich.“
„Leb wohl.“, erwiederte Gilmenel dem Drachen als er durch ein Portal in den Traum verschwand.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

14. Verbündete?

Gilmanel ritt missmutig durch die östlichen Pestländer. Ihre bisherigen Nachforschungen beim Argentumkreuzzug waren vergebens. Dessen Ritter hatten nur Augen für die Geißel. Ein Trupp Magier der Kirin Tor irgendwo unterwegs in dem ehemaligen Arathor war für sie gänzlich ohne Interesse, und das war noch die höflichste Aussage, die sie hörte. 
Die Druidin hätte die Belastung der Gegend besser ertragen, wenn sie wenigstens etwas Informationen gefunden hätte, aber so trug der Misserfolg nicht gerade positiv zu ihrer Laune bei.
Sie musste auch immer wieder über den Auftrag Ysuneras nachdenken. Sie wusste nicht, was sie hier erwartete. Zum ersten Mal seit ihrer Zeit als Geist fühlte sie sich wieder unsicher, was ihre Zukunft betraf. Sie hoffte, das wenigstens Alexje einige Informationen für sie hätte, aber die Äußerungen des Schmieds damals in der Unterstadt liesen auch nichts Gutes vermuten.
Sie nickte dem Argentumwachposten am Bollwerk zwischen Tirisfal und den Pestländern nur kurz zu. Sie achtete nicht weiter auf ihre Umgebung. Sie vertraute ganz auf die Sinne Khal’Els. Nach einem halben Tagesritt verlies sie die Strasse und umritt die Tore Lordaerons weiträumig. Sie wollte bei den Verlassenen und der Horde dieses Mal kein Aufsehen erregen.
Khal’El hielt an und schnaubte kurz.
„Ah, wir sind da.“, sagte Gilmenel geistesabwesend und klopfte sanft auf den Hals der Stute, „Danke, mein Mädel.“
Sie sah sich um, und stieg ab. 
„Du weist wohin?“, fragte sie Khal’El.
Die Stute wieherte kurz zur Bestätigung und verschwand in einem nahen Wäldchen am Hang über dem Eingang zu Kanalisation. Gilmenel kletterte auf eine einsame Tanne, von der sie den Eingang beobachten konnte. Sie schaute sich um. Tirisfal war nicht ganz so verwüstet, wie die Pestländer, trotzdem war das Land braun und öde. Sie begann eine leichte Meditation.
Schritte schwerer Plattenstiefel, die aus dem Tunnel der Kanalisation hallten, weckten sie auf. Sie verwandelte sich in den Panther und machte sich unsichtbar. Mit allen Sinnen überwachte sie nun den Eingang. Sie konnte spüren, wie sich ein humanoides Wesen näherte.
Ein Untoter in einer Plattenrüstung kam den Tunnel herauf. Er hatte das Visier seines Helmes geöffnet. Sie erkannte den ehemaligen Stallbesitzer aus Andorhal sofort. Leise sprang sie mit sanften Pfoten von ihrem Beobachtungsposten, und schlich sich hinter den Untoten.

„Hallo, Alexje.“, flüsterte sie.
„Was?“, sagte er irritiert, „Achso, natürlich. Grüße.“
„Geh weiter.“, sagte Gilmenel leise, „Dort hinüber zu dem kleinen Dickicht. Wir wollen doch nicht, dass uns jemand zusammen sieht.“
„Das wäre sehr unklug.“, nickte der Untote, „Obwohl wir immer noch so tun könnte, als ob wir miteinander kämpfen würden.“
„Nur als letzter Ausweg, alter Freund.“, kam es sanft vin hinten, „Der Kampf ist eine ernste Sache.“
„Sicher.“, stimmte der Schmied zu.
Alexje ging langsam in die angedeutete Richtung. Die Druidin folgte ihm in einigen Abstand. Nach einigen Schritten hatten Sie das kleine Dickicht erreicht. Gilmanel nahm alle Zauber von sich.
„Noch einmal ein herzliches Hallo, mein alter Freund.“, lächelte Gilmenel den Untoten an.
„Gilmenel, es tut mir sehr leid.“, flüsterte der Schmied niedergeschlagen.
„Was?“, antwortete sie ihm ungläubig, „Konntest du nichts … Moment was passiert?“
Die Druidin schaute sich um. Von allen Seiten kamen Verlassenenkrieger auf das Dickicht zu und umstellten es. Hinter ihnen schienen Magier und Priester der Verlassenen ihre Positionen einzunehmen.
„Ich hatte keine andere Wahl.“, schüttelte Alexje traurig den Kopf.
„Ich dachte ich könnte dir vertauen.“, seufzte Gilmenel, „Nun den, auf in den Kampf!“
„Nein, halt warte.“, rief Alexje, „Du kannst nicht gewinnen.“
Die Druidin stoppte ihren Zornzauber. Sie schaute den Untoten auffordernd an.
„Nun, das bliebe auszuprobieren.“, sagte sie ärgerlich, „Was hast du zu sagen?“
„Lass es mich dich bitte erklären.“, sagte Alexje verbittert.
„Gut, scheinbar werden wir nicht angegriffen.“, schaute sie sich um, „Es muss also irgendetwas fehlen.“
„Ja, und ich denke, es klärt sich alles auf.“, nickte der Schmied, „Als du mich verlassen hast, blieb ja dein Besuch in der Unterstadt nicht unbemerkt.“
„Er wäre fast schiefgegangen.“, warf die Druidin ein.
„Nun, dein plötzliches Verschwinden erregte die Aufmerksamkeit der Verantwortlichen noch mehr.“, fuhr der Schmied fort, „Deine Spuren wurden haargenau zurückverfolgt. So haben sie schliesslich mich gefunden.“
„Das tut mir leid, alter Freund.“, sagte Gilmenel sanft.
„Danke, aber noch ist nichts verloren.“, begann der Schmied zögerlich, „Sie begannen mich mit sehr eindrucksvollen Mitteln zu überzeugen, zu sagen, was ich wusste.“
„Folter?“, entsetzte sich die Druidin, „Armer Alexje.“
„So könnte man es nennen.“, antwortete der Schmied niedergeschlagen.
Gilmenel merkte, dass Alexje lieber nicht daran zurückdenken wollte. Er zitterte am ganzen untoten Körper. 
„Aber weiter, bevor die Zeit ausläuft.“, fuhr er wieder gefasster fort, „Zum Schluß besuchte sie mich, und stellte mich vor die Wahl. Entweder als Verräter vernichtet zu werden, oder aber dich auszuliefern.“
„Ich habe dich in diese Lage gebracht, und ich kann sehr gut vestehen, dass du dich für das Letztere entschieden hast.“, schüttelte Gilmenel traurig dern Kopf, „Es wird das Beste für uns Beide sein, das sich mich ergebe. Bring mich zu meiner alten Freundin.“
„Nein, das war nicht ihr Ziel.“, begann der Schmied.
„Nicht?“, sagte Gilmenel erstaunt, „Ich dachte sie wollte ihr Werk an mir vollenden.“
„Ich sollte dich nur in diese Lage bringen.“, erklärte der Untote, „Mehr weis ich auch nicht. Alles andere soll das hier klären.“
Alexje nahm ein kleines hölzernes Kistchen aus einer Tasche seines Umhanges, und reichte es Gilmenel.
„Was ist das?“, schaute sie das Kistchen an.
„Nimm es.“, sagte der Untote eindringlich, „Sie sagte, wenn du wirklich die bist, für die du dich ausgibst, dann würdest du es erkennen und damit umzugehen wissen.“

Gilmenel nahm das Kistchen, und öffnete vorsichtig den Deckel. In seinen Inneren lag auf einem schwarzen Samtkissen ein milchig schimmernder Kristall.
„Das ist …“, staunte sie und blickte mit Tränen in den Augen den Kristall an.
Sie hielt ihn in hoch. Die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen, die durch die Wolkendecke drangen reichten aus. Der Kristall leuchtete hell auf. Nach einem kurzen Augenblick fing er an in einem Rhythmus zu pulsieren. Gilmenel formte still die Worte, die der Rhythmus bedeutete. Der Kristall hatte seine Botschaft übermittelt und wurde wieder gleichbleibend hell.
„Ich kann nicht glauben, was ich gerade gesagt bekommen habe.“, schüttelte sie den Kopf, „Nun gut, ich versuch es.“
Gilmanel verdeckte mit ihrer anderen Hand den Kristall in rythmischen Bewegungen.
„So das war’s.“, nickte sie und legte den Kristall wieder in das Kistchen. Sie schloß es aber nicht.
„Was war das?“, wollte Alexje wissen.
„Dies ist ein Nachrichtenkristall, wie wir ihn damals in Quel’Thalas verwendet haben.“, erklärte Gilmenel, „Damit konnte ich meiner Generalin von überall schnell Botschaften senden. Jeder Kundschafter, nennen wir mich einmal so, hatte dabei seinen eigenen Code.“
„Sehr eindrucksvoll.“, sagte der Schmied.
„Ja, es war sehr praktisch.“, seufzte Gilmenel, „Es hat mich allerdings überrascht, dass es noch welche gibt.“
„Aber wenn er für die Nachrichtenübermittlung war, welche hast du bekommen?“, wollte der Untote wissen.
„Nun, eigentlich ist das ge…“, versuchte Gilmenel abzuwiegeln, „Nein, wir sind ja nicht mehr in Quel’Thalas, und du steckst auch tief mit drinnen.“
„Oh ja, und das ist noch untertrieben.“, grollte der Schmied.
„Nun, wenn ich der Signatur der Botschaft glauben kann, dann war die Nachricht direkt von ihr.“, erklärte Gilmenel mit leichen Zweifel in der Stimme.
„Sylvanas?“, entfuhr es dem Untoten.
„Ja, oder jemand der ihren Code kennt.“, nickte Gilmenel nachdenklich, „Einerlei, die Nachricht forderte mich nur auf meinen Identifikationscode, sowie meine letzte Botschaft an die Generalin durchzugeben. Das habe ich gemacht. Danach soll ich hier auf Antwort warten.“
„Hoffentlich müssen wir nicht lange warten.“, sagte Alexje mit einem sorgevollen Blick auf die Kriger, die sie eingekreist hatten.
„Ich kann es dir nicht sagen.“, sagte die Druidin nachdenklich, „Die Botschaft hatte keinen Zeitraum angegeben. Wenn du nicht mehr weist, dann heist es wohl warten.“
„Nein, meine Instruktionen waren mit dem Übergabe des Kästchens abgeschlossen.“, zuckte der Schmied mit den Schultern.

Gilmenel blickte sich um. Sie hasste es untätig zu warten. Aber Alexje hatte wohl Recht. Gegen diese kampfbrereite Überzahl wäre sie machtlos. Wer auch immer ihr geantwortert hatte, würde den nächsten Zug bestimmen, dachte sie missmutig. Ein entferntes Wiehern lies sie aufschrecken.
„Khal’El!“, rief sie sorgenvoll, „Wehe, sie haben ihr etwas angetan.“
„Was dann?“, zuckte Alexje mit den Schultern, „Wir können momentan nichts für sie tun.“
„Das mag sein, aber meine Wut wird umso größer.“, zischte Gilmenel.
„Dann musst du zum Teil auf dich selbst wütend sein.“, sagte Alexje, „Du hast sie hierher gebr … Das gibt es nicht!“
Alexje deutete auf die Straße, die etwas unterhalb ihres Versteckes verlief.
„Was bei Elune und allen Valar!“, sagte Gilmenel erstaunt, als sie dem knochigen Finger Alexjes folgte.
Ein Reiter in einem dunklen Umhang kam von der Straße langsam auf sie zu geritten. Er war wie ein Schatten auf Khal’Els Rücken. Die Stute ging langsam und sehr stolz. 
„Es scheint, als wäre sie verzaubert.“, sagte Alexje überrascht.
„Ja, normalerweise duldet sie keinen anderen Reiter ausser mir.“, sagte Gilmenel fassungslos.
Der Reiter hatte die hinterste Reihe ihrer Bewacher erreicht. Der Kreis löste sich langsam auf. Die Verlassenen gingen schweigend Richtung Lordaeron. 
Als er die letzte Reihe vor ihnen erreichte. Kam ein untoter Krieger auf den Reiter zu. Er salutierte kurz, und rief dann etwas in der Sprache der Verlassenen. Die restlichen Krieger formierten sich und marschierten ebenfalls Richtung Lordaeron ab.
„Elbereth Gilthoniel, was geht hier vor?“, rief Gilmenel baff.
Der Reiter war nun an ihrem Dickicht angekommen.
„Lass uns rausgehen, Alexje.“, sagte die Druidin finster, „Ich denke, es ist nun eh einerlei.“
Alexje nickte nur stumm und folgte der Nachtelfe aus dem Versteck.
Der Reiter schwang sich elegant von Khal’El. Die Stute wieherte freudig. Tief aus seiner großen Kapuze heraus schien der Reiter Gilmenels überraschte Blicke gesehen zu haben.
„Ja, mein schönes Mädchen.“, sagte eine eisig hallende Stimme unter der Kapuze, „Sie erinnert sich trotz allem an ihre ehemalige Besitzerin.“
Alexje sank blitzartig auf die Knie. In einer weitausholenden Bewegung lies der Reiter seinen Umhang fallen.
„Sylvanas!“, flüsterte Gilmenel fassungslos.

Die Bansheekönigin musterte mit ihren rot leuchtenden Augen die Druidin. Sie schaute sich kurz zu Khal’El um. Die Stute nickte heftig mit den Kopf und scharrte wie wild mit den Hufen.
„Nach allen was ich hier so sehe, muss es so sein.“, sagte die dunkle Fürstin.
Gilmenel hatte sich von ihrem ersten Schock erholt, und blickte nun der Untoten fest in die Augen.
„Habe ich dich nicht das letzte Mal gewarnt?“, sagte die kalte Stimme Sylvanas’.
„Wie könnte ich das vergessen.“, antwortete Gilmenel mit fester Stimme.
„Ich werde dich wohl vernichten müssen.“, fuhr Sylvanas unberührt fort.
„Dann vollende dein Werk von damals.“, höhnte nun Gilmenel, „Meine Freundin ist tot.“ 
Die Druidin konzentrierte innerlich ihre Naturzauber. Leicht wollte sie es der Banshee nicht machen, obwohl sie sich keinerlei Chancen ausmalte. 
Die dunkle Fürstin zog einen Pfeil aus ihrem Köcher und spannte ihren Bogen. Er würde die Nachtelfe auf die wenigen Schritte zwischen ihnen wohl nicht verfehlen. Sylvanas zielte auf die Druidin. Gilmenel begann ihre Zauber zu kanalisieren. Grüne Blitze zuckten um ihre Hände. 
‚Der Pfeil ist meine einzige Chance.’, dachte sie klar, ‚Ich muss ihn treffen. Danach sehen wir weiter.’
Alexje blickte erstaunt zwischen den beiden Kontrahentinnen hin und her. Sie schienen sich zu beschnuppern, wie zwei Löwinnen, die nicht genau wussten, wer die Stärkere ist.
Sylvanas senkte ihren Bogen.
„Seit damals ist Einiges geschehen.“, sagte die dunkle Fürstin leise, „Manche Dinge erkenne ich nun klarer, und muss sie aktzeptieren.“
Gilmanel stoppte ihre Zauber. Sie hielt sich aber dennoch bereit.
„Seit nun wieder Elfen die Tore Lordaerons passieren, musste ich mich an ihren Anblick gewöhnen.“, fuhr sie fort, „Vielleicht hat dies wieder einige meiner Erinnerungen wach gerufen. Gute wie schlechte. Ich sehe die Reste eines Volkes, das ich geschworen habe zu verteidigen, aber dass ich dann so voll tiefen Hass vernichtet habe, und dem ich nun helfe wieder Fuß zu fassen. Aber ob aus Schuld oder eiskalten Machtkalkül, ist für mich klar entschieden. Keine Gefühle hintern mich mehr meine Pläne umzusetzen. Zu lange habe ich mich anderen gefügt.“
Sylvanas Augen blitzen auf. Sie erhob stolz den Kopf.
„Aber, nun stehst du vor mir.“, fuhr sie zornig fort, „Ein wieder zu Fleisch gewordener Geist der Vergangenheit. Ein Bindeglied zwischen dem ehemalig Guten und Bösen in mir. Sag selbst, was würdest du an meiner Stelle fühlen?“
„Ich wür…“, begann Gilmenel, aber die Banshee viel ihr ins Wort.
„Hast du mir nicht zugehört?“, donnerte es nun hallend aus dem Mund der Untoten, „Nichts! Gefühle sind für die Lebenden. Doch ich bin von ihnen befreit.“
„Gut, dann töte mich!“, schrie Gilmenel, „Aber erspar mir deine Platitüden.“
Sie schleuderte einen Zornesblitz auf die dunkle Fürstin. Sylvanas wehrte ihn mit einer kleinen Handbewegung ab. Sie sah ihre fahle untote Hand an.
„So einfach.“, schüttelte sie den Kopf, „Es wäre so einfach dich zu töten. Ja, mehr noch, dich zu meiner willigen Bansheesklavin zu machen, wie ich es damals vor hatte, doch würde es wirklich gelingen?“
„Versuch’s nur!“, rief Gilmenel ihrer ehemaligen Freundin zu.
„Nein, es ist nicht mehr möglich.“, schaute die ehemalige Generalin die Druidin ernst an.
„Und nun?“, begann die Druidin als Sylvanas länger zu schwiegen schien, „Dann kann ich ja gehen.“
Sie drehte sich um und begann langsam fortzugehen.
„Halt!“, kam Sylvanas eisiger Ruf.
Gilmenel blieb stehen und drehte sich langsam um. Sie verschränkte trotzig ihre Arme.
„Was befiehlt meine Generalin?“, grinste sie verächtlich.
„Es mag sein, dass ich damals falsch entschieden habe, und dass es mir leid tun sollte.“, sagte Sylvanas mit gedämpfter Stimme, „Aber Gefühle sind Vergangenheit.“
„Fängst du schon wieder damit an?“, gähnte Gilmenel.
„Vorsicht!“, mahnte die Bansheekönigin, „Hochmut steht dir nicht.“
„Sylvanas, ich kann nur zum Teil nachempfinden, wie es dir ergangen ist.“, begann die Druidin, „Aber auch ich habe viel durchgemacht und mich verändert. Doch unsere Wege haben sich vor langer Zeit getrennt. Damals in der Unterstadt habe ich eingesehen, dass meine Freundin für immer gegangen ist. Wenn ich nun hier im Reich der dunklen Fürstin bin, so hat das nichts mehr mit ihr zu tun, auch wenn ich nach wie vor ihr Schicksal betrauere.“
„Trauer ist auch nur ein Gefühl, und unnötig.“, unterbrach die dunkle Fürstin, „Ich weis sehr wohl warum du hier bist.“
Sie zeigte beiläufig auf Alexje.
„Deine alte Begabung ist immer noch erstaunlich.“, sagte Sylvanas, „Aber unser gemeinsamer Freund wird dir nicht helfen können.“
„Nein, es wird zwischen dir und mir ausgetragen.“, sagte Gilmenel kämpferisch.
„Ja, aber anders als du denkst.“, sagte die Bansheekönigin finster, „Ich habe kein Interesse dich zu vernichten. Nein, es ist vermutlich nur wieder reines Kalkül. Für mich bist du lebend wertvoller.“
„Ich werde dir nicht mehr dienen.“, schüttelte Gilmenel heftig den Kopf.
„Wer weis, wer weis.“, erwiederte Sylvanas, „Ich werde dich für’s Erste ziehen lassen. Ja, noch mehr. Nimm den Kristall mit.“
„Was soll ich damit?“, schaute die Druidin die Untote an.
„Nenn es ein Geschenk.“, sagte die Anführerin der Verlassenen, „Doch sei versichert, es geschieht nicht nur aus Freundschaft. Er sei dir eine Warnung jemals wieder nach Unterstadt oder Tirisfal zu kommen.“
„Ich habe verstanden.“, nickte Gilmanel.
Sie ging zu Khal’El und stieg auf. Die Stute reagierte etwas zögerlich. Setzte sich aber dann doch in Bewegung. Schweigend verliess Gilmenel ihre ehemalige Freundin. Sie drehte sich nicht um.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

15. Wasser

Sie schmiegte fest ihren Kopf an seine Schulter, als sie Arm in Arm unter den alten herrlichen Bäumen gingen. Fast kam es ihr so vor, als würden sie die Buchen und Eichen beobachten. 
„Lingolf, ich weis du grämst dich, aber deine Pflicht wiegt nun schwerer als deine Trauer.“, sagte Gilmenel sanft.
„Mein Verstand sollte mir das auch sagen.“, seufzte der Elb und streichelte ihre Hand, „Mein Herz jedoch spricht andere Worte.“
„Es war für uns alle ein großer Verlust.“, nickte Gilmenel traurig, „Doch nun, da du die Aufgaben deines Onkels übernommen hast, musst du an alle unserer kleinen Gemeinschaft denken.“
Sie blieben stehen. Er nahm sie bei beiden Händen und wendete sich ihr zu.
„Vielleicht fürchte ich nur die Entscheidungen, die ich treffen muss, mein Leben.“, sagte er zweifelnd, „So vieles ist momentan im Unklaren. Landorian ist tot. Dein Vater ist immer noch nicht erwacht. Deine Mutter weicht nicht von seiner Seite, und verzehrt sich in ihrem Schmerz ihm nicht helfen zu können.“ 
„Ja, da sind betrübliche Dinge.“, bestätigte die Halbelbe, „Aber wenigstens sind wir hier nun in Sicherheit.“
„In Sicherheit ja, aber dies ist auch nur eine Zuflucht.“, fuhr Landorian mit einem Kopfschütteln fort, „Es wurden bereits Stimmen laut, die zum Aufbruch drängen.“
Gilmenel setzte sich in das Gras und faltete ihre Hände über die angezogenen Knien. Sie lies den Kopf hängen.
„Ja, ich weis.“, sagte sie nun fast den Tränen nah, „Das Ziel heißt Bruchtal und dann weiter zu den unsterblichen Landen.“
Lingolf setzte sich neben sie und legte zärtlich seinen Arm um ihre Schultern.
„Wir werden eine Lösung finden.“, flüsterte er in Ohr, „Du und dein Vater werden mitkommen, das verspreche ich. Vielleicht weis Herr Elrond aus Bruchtal eine Lösung. Man sagt er könnte die Zukunft erblicken.“
„Ich hoffe es gibt eine. Für uns.“, sagte Gilmenel und erwiderte seine Umarmung mit einem zärtlichen Kuss.
„Ja, das hoffe ich auch, Liebste.“, sagte der Elb noch vom Kuss der zarten Halbelbe bedöhrt.
Gilmenel stand auf und zog ihr Kleid gerade.
„Hier scheinen wir kein Glück zuhaben.“, sagte sie und schaute hinüber zu dem schlanken hoch aufragenden schwarzen Turm.
„Ja, ich denke nicht, dass der Herr über den Orthanc uns weiterhelfen kann.“, nickte Lingolf als er sich neben sie stellte und mit Zweifel im Gesicht das gewaltige altertümliche Bauwerk musterte.
„Wir werden sehen was …“, begann Gilmenel als sie ihre Namen rufen hörte.
„Gilmenel! Lingolf! Kommt schnell!“, rief eine Frauenstimme, die wie Eärdaliene klang.
Sie schien aus Richtung der kleinen Hütte zu kommen, die für Aliasan, Eärdaliene und Gilmenel unter den alten Bäumen etwas abseits vom Orthanc gebaut wurde.  
„Lass uns eilen!“, rief Gilmenel Lingolf zu und rannte los.

Eärdaliene stand vor der Hütte. Sie schien vor Aufregung zu zittern. Gilmenel und Lingolf blieben vor ihr stehen.
„Was ist los, Mutter?“, fragte Gilmenel besorgt.
Eärdaliene sah ihre Tochter mit leuchtenden Augen an.
„Sieh selbst.“, sagte sie und wies zur Türe der Hütte.
Gilmenel sah sie kurz verwundert an und rannte in die Hütte.
„Vater!“, rief sie erstaunt.
Aliasan saß halb aufgerichtet auf seinem Bett. Er trank Wasser aus einem Kristallbecher. 
„Mein Lord, wie ist es möglich?“, fragte Gilmenel die Gestalt in der weißen Robe, die neben Aliasans Bett stand.
„Nun, unsere Bemühungen hatten letztendlich Erfolg.“, sagte der Istari mit tiefer Stimme, als er sich auf seinem Stab gestützt der Halbelbe zuwendete.
 „Das Wasser der Entquellen war in der Tat die richtige Zutat.“, erklärte er kurz, „Es sollte ihm nun schnell besser gehen.“
„Es geht mir bereits besser, Mithrandir.“, sagte Aliasan schwach.
„Mithrandir?“, grollte der Istari kurz, „Nein,… Ah,….. Verzeiht mir. Ja, eine gewisse flüchtige Ähnlichkeit, aber mehr auch nicht. Ich bin Lord Saruman, der Weiße, Herr des Ordens der Istari von Mittelerde. Mithrandir ist nur ein normales Mitglied unseres Ordens.“
Gilmenel schaute den Zauberer, den auch Eärdaliene bei ihrer ersten Begegnung für Mithrandir gehalten hatte, besänftigend an.
„Lord Saruman, verzeiht meinen Vater.“, sagte sie schmeichelnd, „Er war solange in der Dämmerung seines Manamangels.“
Der Istari nickte kurz. Eärdaliene kam zu Türe herein. Sie hatte Lingolf mit der frohen Botschaft zu den restlichen Elben ihrer Gemeinschaft geschickt, die etwas abseits der Hütte ihr Lager aufgeschlagen hatten.
„Mein Liebster, ich bin froh und glücklich dich wieder erwacht zu sehen.“, sagte sie und küsste den Magier auf die Stirn, „Lord Saruman hat viel erforscht um dich von deiner Not zu befreien.“
„Und ich war erfolgreich.“, sagte der Istari stolz, „Es wird euch nicht mehr an dem mangeln was ihr Mana nennt. Ich bin schon sehr begierig mehr von euch zu erfahren und eure Fähigkeiten zu sehen.“
„Danke, Lord Saruman, ich stehe in eurer Schuld.“, sagte Aliasan mit gesenkten Haupt, „Ich hoffe ich kann eueren Wissensdurst mit meinen einfachen Mitteln befriedigen.“
„Oh, gewiss, gewiss.“, sagte Saruman mit finsterer Miene, „Ihr seit einzigartig auf dieser Welt, soweit ich es bis jetzt erfahren habe, und somit für mich und meine Pläne äußerst wertvoll.“
„Eure Pläne?“, warf Eärdaliene fragend ein.
„Nun, davon später, wenn euer Gefährte wieder mehr bei Kräften ist.“, sagte Saruman und verließ die Hütte.

„Ah, ich sehe unser geschätzter Gastgeber hat euch verlassen.“, sagte Lingolf abfällig, als er die Hütte betrat.
Eärdaliene warf ihm einen bösen Blick zu.
„Lingolf, er hat uns sehr geholfen.“, versuchte Gilmenel die Situation zu retten.
„Das mag sein.“, antwortete der Elf sorgenvoll, „Aber zu welchen Preis? Mein Gefühl sagt mir wir sollten bald aufbrechen.“
„Nein, ich brauch noch Erholung.“, sagte Aliasan ungeduldig, „Außerdem muss ich wissen, wie er diesen Trank zubereitet, sonst ergeht es mir bald wieder so.“
„Dann verzichtet auf eure Magie.“, schlug Lingolf vor, „Herr Elrond weis sicher auch Rat.“
„Ihr wisst nicht was ihr da verlangt!“, wütete Aliasan, „War meine Magie uns bisher nicht mehr als hilfreich? Damals bei den Har…“
Aliasan wandte sich von Lingolf kalt ab und nahm einen Schluck aus dem Kristallbecher.
„Mein Liebster, du bist gerade erst wieder zu Sinnen gekommen.“, sagte Eärdaliene beruhigend, „Lass mir dir erst erzählen, was sich seit unserer Querung über den Anduin zugetragen hat.“ 
„Ja, vielleicht weis er dann die Situation zu bewerten und das Getane zu schätzen.“, sagte Lingolf eindeutig verstimmt.
„Gil, geh doch mit Lingolf nach draußen.“, forderte Eärdaliene ihre Tochter auf, „Lingolf vertrau mir. Alles wird sich zum Rechten wenden.“
Gilmenel nickte kurz, und verließ die Hütte.
„Gut, ich denke, dass sich alles klären sollte.“, sagte Lingolf im Hinausgehen.
Eärdaliene schloss die Türe und setzte sich neben Aliasan auf das Bett.
„Es tut mir leid.“, stammelte der Magier, „Ich weis auch nicht, was in mich gefahren ist, aber ich war noch nie so ohne meine gewohnte Magie. Vielleicht bin ich schon süchtig danach?“
Eärdaliene nahm seine Hand in ihre, und streichelte sie.
„Es ist nur alles für dich sehr ungewohnt, mein Liebster.“, versuchte sie ihn aufzumuntern.
„Hmmmmm.“, brummte Aliasan und genoss ihre Liebkosung.
„Als du an dem Ufer des Anduin zusammengebrochen bist, waren wir alle in großer Sorge.“, erzählte Eärdaliene, „Wir wollten dich nach Landorian nicht auch noch verlieren. Ich versuchte alle meine Heilgesänger, aber ich konnte dir nicht helfen. Der Mangel war körperlich. Lingolf schliesslich baute eine Trage für dich. Zusammen mit drei anderen Elben trug er dich vom Anduin bis hierher, und du kannst mir glauben, es ist eine gewaltige Strecke. Wir brauchten Wochen um hierher zu gelangen.“
„Und er hat mich immer getragen?“, schüttelte Aliasan den Kopf, „Ich muss mich wohl entschuldigen bei ihm.“
„Ja, aber später.“, nickte Eärdaliene, „Als wir hier ankamen, wurden wir von Lord Saruman freundlich empfangen. Er stellte uns diese Hütte für dich zur Verfügung, und gab den Elben Zelte und andere Hilfsgüter.“
„Schon wieder in einer Hütte rumgelegen.“, murmelte Aliasan, und musterte die einfache Hütte aus rauen Steinen und Holzbalken.
„In der Tat.“, schmunzelte Eärdaliene, „Aber unsere war schöner.“
„Das gesteh ich dir zu.“, lächelte Aliasan.
„Sieht du es geht dir schon besser.“, freute sich Eärdaliene ob des kleinen Lächelns.
„Ja, mein Herz.“, nickte der Magier, „Mein Zustand wendet sich dramatisch zum Besseren. Ich möchte nur wissen, wie Lord Saruman es schaffte einen Manaersatz zu finden.“
„Nun, vielleicht lässt du mich weiter erzählen.“, sagte die Elbe.
„Ja, gerne.“, nickte der Hochelf.
„Viel weis ich auch nicht darüber.“, fuhr Eärdaliene fort, „Lord Saruman war von Anfang verständlicherweise sehr an dir interessiert. Ich berichtete ihm alles was ich über dich und deine Herkunft wusste. Er versuchte dir auch zuerst mit seinen Zaubern zu helfen, aber hatte ebenfalls keinen Erfolg.“
„Naja, ihr kennt hier kein Mana.“, zuckte Aliasan mit den Schultern.
„Mag sein, aber Saruman ist der grösste der Istari hier in Mittelerde, wenn er keine Lösung gefunden hätte, dann wüsste ich nicht wer sonst eine hätte finden sollen.“, sagte Eärdaliene mit sorgenvollen Blick, „Allerdings war es mein Fehler, dass er zuerst keine Lösung fand.“
„Wieso das, meine Liebste?“, sah sie der Magier fragend an.
„Ich habe ihn zwar von dem Mana als Quelle deiner Magie erzählt.“, begann Eärdaliene zögerlich, „Aber ich habe vergessen ihm zu erklären, wie du es wiedergewinnst. Deinen Samtbeutel mit den Manakeksen habe ich vergessen.“
Sie schaute betrübt zu Boden. Aliasan nahm ihr zartes Kinn und drehte ihr Gesicht zu sich und küsste sie.
„Nun, scheinbar ist er dir doch noch eingefallen.“, lächelte er sie an, „Bei all dem, was passiert ist, kann ich dir da keinen Vorwurf machen, dass du so kleine Dinge vergessen hast.“
„Danke, mein Magier.“, hauchte sie, „Nun, ich gab Saruman den Beutel. Welche Analysen er mit den letzten kleinen Krümmeln in seinen Turm gemacht hatte, dass hat er uns nicht gesagt. Aber schon bald schickte er Boten aus, um Kräuter, Mineralien und andere Zutaten, die ich lieber nicht erwähne, zu suchen.“
Aliasan begann den Inhalt des Kristallbechers nachdenklich anzuschauen.
„Keine Angst, Liebster.“, lächelte Eärdaliene, „Er hat vieles versucht, und ich muss dir leider sagen, das manches, was er dir eingeflösst hat, nicht über meine Lippen gekommen wäre. Es führte auch alles nicht zum Erfolg.“
„Nett von dir mir das zu erzählen.“, sagte Aliasan mit einem leichten Würgen in der Kehle.
„Nein, nein, keine Angst.“, lachte die Elbe, „Das was du nun trinkst ist nur ein Kräuterextrakt in einem ganz besonderen Wasser.“
„Entquell?“, fragte Aliasan, „Ich hörte vorhin dieses Wort.“
„Ja, das Wasser kommt aus einer besonderen Quelle im nahegelegenen Fangornwald.“, erklärte Eärdaliene, „Mehr wollte uns Lord Saruman aber nicht erklären.“
„Nun, die Hauptsache ist, dass es funktioniert.“, sagte Aliasan, „Und das tut es. Ich hoffe unser Gastgeber hat mehr davon.“
Er nahm einen tiefen Schluck aus dem Kristallbecher.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

16. Aufbruch

&#8222;Das ist nicht dein Ernst?&#8220;, schrie Aliasan.
&#8222;Doch, wir müssen aufbrechen.&#8220;, sagte Lingolf ruhig.
&#8222;Ich kann hier nicht fort.&#8220;, sagte der Magier kurz angebunden.
&#8222;Meister Aliasan, versteht doch, dass wir hier weg müssen.&#8220;, versuchte es Lingolf eindringlicher.
&#8222;Wieso?&#8220;, fauchte der Hochelf.
&#8222;Spürt ihr es nicht?&#8220;, schüttelte Lingolf den Kopf, &#8222;Es geht etwas vor in Isengard.&#8220;
&#8222;Du und eure elbischen Vorahnungen.&#8220;, blaffte Aliasan ihn an, &#8222;Ich habe Lord Saruman viel zu verdanken. Ich stehe tief in seiner Schuld, und Aliasan Mindmaker begleicht seine Schulden.&#8220;
&#8222;Wie ihr wollt, dann bleibt hier.&#8220;, grollte Lingolf, &#8222;Gilmenel und Eärdaliene werden es sicher anders sehen. Wagt nicht, sie zu hindern.&#8220;
&#8222;Das werden wir sehen.&#8220;, höhnte der Hochelf, &#8222;Sie wissen, zu wem sie gehören.&#8220;
&#8222;Wirklich?&#8220;, sagte Lingolf finster und verliess wütend die Hütte.
Eärdaliene und Gilmenel kamen gerade von einem kurzen Spaziergang zurück. Sie sahen den wutentbrannden Lingolf die Hütte verlassen.
&#8222;Lauf ihm nach.&#8220;, sagte die Elbe zu ihrer Tochter.
Gilmenel sprintete leichtfüssig dem Elben nach.
&#8222;Lingolf!&#8220;, rief sie, &#8222;Warte!&#8220;
Lingolf drehte sich um und blieb mit trotzig verschränkten Armen stehen.
&#8222;Ah, seine Tochter.&#8220;, rief er ihm zu, &#8222;Sollst du mich nun umstimmen?&#8220;
&#8222;Was ist los?&#8220;, Gilmenel schaute Lingolf fragend an, &#8222;Ich weis von nichts.&#8220;
Lingolf seufzte. Er beruhigte sich langsam wieder. Er lehnte sich an einer Eiche mit dem Rücken an.
&#8222;Dein Vater ist ein Dickkopf, Gil.&#8220;, schüttelte er verzagt den Kopf.
&#8222;Das ist nichts Neues.&#8220;, lächelte die Halbelbe, &#8222;Nun, nachdem er seine Kräfte wieder hat, und er sie auch nicht mehr verlieren kann, ist es sogar noch etwas schlimmer geworden.&#8220;
&#8222;Er ist verblendet, mein Herz.&#8220;, seufzte der Elb, &#8222;Sarumans Schmeicheleien sind bei ihm auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen.&#8220;
&#8222;Er hat ihm viel zu verdanken, das darfst du nicht vergessen.&#8220;, antwortete Gilmenel, &#8222;Er zeigt nur etwas Dankbarkeit.&#8220;
&#8222;Mag sein.&#8220;, stimmte der Elb ihr zu, &#8222;Aber er bringt uns alle in Gefahr.&#8220;
&#8222;Gefahr?&#8220;, wiederholte Gilemenel fragend, &#8222;Wir sind hier in Sicherheit. Mordor und die Gefahren vor denen wir geflüchtet sind, sind weit weg.&#8220;
&#8222;Es mag sein, dass sie weit weg ist.&#8220;, erklärte der Elb, &#8222;Aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass sie nicht weit genug weg sind.&#8220;
&#8222;Selbst dann.&#8220;, lächelte Gilmenel mehr verzweifelt, &#8222;Selbst dann, kann Lord Saruman wohl dem Bösen Paroli bieten.&#8220;
&#8222;Nein.&#8220;, schüttelte Lingolf den Kopf mit einem bitteren Lächeln, &#8222;Ich denke nicht.&#8220;
&#8222;Wieso glaubst du das?&#8220;, wollte Gilmenel wissen.

&#8222;Ich kann dir leider nicht einen absolut sicheren Grund sagen.&#8220;, flüsterte Elb und sah sich sorgenvoll um, als würde er irgendwelche Lauscher fürchten, &#8222;Doch wir waren die letzten Wochen nicht untätig. Alle Elben der Gemeinschaft hielten ihre Augen und Ohren offen. Aus dem was wir beobachten konnten lässt sich nur schlussfolgern, dass das Böse näher als uns lieb ist, und dass wir so schnell wie möglich von hier fort sollten. Und da ist immer noch die Sache mit Lenegulf.&#8220;
&#8222;Ist er noch nicht wieder zurück?&#8220;, schaute Gilmanel ihren Freund mit Sorgen im Blick fragend an. 
&#8222;Ah, das weist du noch gar nicht.&#8220;, seufzte Lingolf.
&#8222;Was soll ich wissen?&#8220;, erwiderte sie, &#8222;Ich weis nur er wollte eine Höhle erforschen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, er ist vor sieben Tagen aufgebrochen.&#8220;, erklärte Lingolf, &#8222;Als er nach drei Tagen noch nicht zurückgekehrt war, machten sich meine beiden Brüder auf die Suche nach ihm. Sie betraten die Höhle. Sie drangen tief in den Berg hinein. Ihr Weg führte sie weit unter die Oberfläche bis ein breiter Lavastrom jedwedes Weiterkommen verhinderte.&#8220;
&#8222;Lava? Hier?&#8220;, rief Gilmenel entsetzt.
&#8222;Ja, dein Vater würde es wohl nur eine Laune der Natur nennen.&#8220;, beantwortete der Elb ihre Frage mit einem höhnischen Unterton.
&#8222;Lingolf!&#8220;, rügte sie ihn.
&#8222;Ja, schon gut, entschuldige.&#8220;, sagte er verlegen, &#8222;Aber Tatsache ist, dass meine Brüder Lenegulf nicht vor dem Lavastrom gefunden haben.&#8220;
&#8222;Vielleicht haben sie ein Abzweigung übersehen?&#8220;, zuckte Gilmenel mit den Schultern.
&#8222;Nein, die Höhle besteht aus einem einzigen Gang.&#8220;, begann Lingolf und fügte stolz hinzu, &#8222;Außerdem sind sie die besten Fährtensucher unserer Gemeinschaft. Lenegulfs Spur führte eindeutig in die Lava.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber er würde doch nicht freiwillig in die Lava springen?&#8220;, sah die Halbelbe ihn fragend an.
&#8222;Nein sicher nicht.&#8220;, erklärte Lingolf weiter, &#8222;Die Spuren sahen auch nicht nach Flucht aus. Was immer Lenegulf gefunden hat und was aus ihm wurde bleibt uns verborgen. Solange es keine anderen Ausgang gibt oder der Lavastrom versiegt, wird er nicht mehr zu uns zurückkehren können.&#8220;
&#8222;Du hast Recht, dass ist sehr merkwürdig, aber trotzdem noch kein Beweis.&#8220;, grübelte Gilmenel.
&#8222;Sicher nicht, aber es reimt sich alles langsam zusammen.&#8220;, begann Lingolf nachdenklich, &#8222;Harte Beweise kann ich dir und deinem Vater nicht liefern, aber die Gemeinschaft hat einstimmig beschlossen weiterzuziehen.&#8220;
&#8222;Einstimmig?&#8220;, schaute ihn Gilmenel fragend an, &#8222;Ich bin nicht gefragt worden, und Vater sicher auch nicht.&#8220;
&#8222;Verzeih mir Liebste.&#8220;, lies Lingolf den Kopf hängen, &#8222;Ich wurde überstimmt. Es wurde beschlossen die Elben zu befragen, und &#8230;&#8220;
&#8222;Ich verstehe!&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel enttäuscht und lies die Schultern hängen, &#8222;Ich bin ja nur eine Halbelbe.&#8220;
Sie schaute ihn voll Zorn an und drehte sich um. Sie rannte ohne sich umzublicken zurück zur Hütte.
&#8222;Gil&#8230;&#8220;, rief ihr Lingolf verzweifelt hinterher.

Eärdaliene saß vor der Hütte und schrieb in ihr Tagebuch.
&#8222;Mutter!&#8220;, rief Gilmenel vor Zorn fast unverstädlich, &#8222;Wusstest du davon?&#8220;
Die Elbe sah zu ihrer Tochter auf, die vor Wut bebend und gleichzeitig in Tränen aufgelöst vor ihr stand. Sie legte ihr Tagebuch beiseite, und stand auf. Sie umarmte ihre Tochter zärtlich.
&#8222;Beruhige dich, Gil.&#8220;, flüsterte sie leise, &#8222;Und dann ganz langsam. Um was geht es?&#8220;
&#8222;Sie haben uns übergangen!&#8220;, schluchzte Gilmenel.
&#8222;Wobei?&#8220;, sah die ehemalige Matrone Gilmenel sorgenvoll an.
&#8222;Bei der Abstimmung, ob wir weiterziehen sollen.&#8220;, sagte Gilmenel vorwurfsvoll, &#8222;Sie haben nur die Elben befragt.&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, das haben sie.&#8220;, lächelte Eärdaliene sanft, &#8222;Und ich habe dafür gestimmt weiterzuziehen.&#8220;
&#8222;Du wusstest davon?&#8220;, sah Gilmenel ihre Mutter ungläubig an und riss sich aus deren Umarmung.
&#8222;Aber natürlich, mein Liebling.&#8220;, fuhr Eärdaliene trotz der plötzlichen Abkehr ihrer Tochter ruhig fort, &#8222;Ich wurde gefragt.&#8220;
&#8222;Aber ich nicht.&#8220;, grollte Gilmenel, &#8222;Ich bin ja nur eine Halbelbe.&#8220;
&#8222;Du ähnelst deinem Vater wirklich sehr.&#8220;, lächelte Eärdaliene sie an, &#8222;Du hast dasselbe hitzige Temprament. Aber beruhige dich bitte. Es hat nichts mit Halbelben oder Elfen zu tun.&#8220;
&#8222;Sondern?&#8220;, raunte Gilmenel trotzig die Arme verschränkt.
&#8222;Es ist ganz einfach, mein Herz.&#8220;, erklärte Eärdaliene, &#8222;Die Entscheidung wurde gefällt als Aliasan noch im Schlaf lag. Ich muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich dich nicht gefragt habe. Aber verzeih mir, ich war wohl zu stark mit der Sorge um Aliasan beschäfftigt, und habe vergessen dich zu Rate zu ziehen.&#8220;
Gilmenel lies ihre Arme sinken, und schaute beschämt zu Boden.
&#8222;Ja, Mutter.&#8220;, nickte sie, &#8222;Entschuldige, ich war wohl wieder etwas zu voreilig. Das ist ein guter Grund. Außerdem hätte ich wohl eh wenig dazu beitragen können. Ich kenne Mittelerde ja erst seit wenigen Jahren.&#8220;
Sie gab ihrer Mutter einen flüchtigen Kuss auf die Wange.
&#8222;Nun wieder beruhigt?&#8220;, lächelte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Ja, das bin ich.&#8220;, nickte Gilemenl.
&#8222;Gut, dann kommt da jemand angelaufen, dem du wohl eine Erklärung schuldest.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene und zeigte auf Lingolf der auf sie zugelaufen kam.
Gilmenel drehte sich um und lief los. Sie streckte ihre Arme aus, und umarmte Lingolf so heftig, dass beide ins Gras fielen.
&#8222;Verzeih mir.&#8220;, hauchte sie ihm zärtlich ins Ohr, &#8222;Wie konnte ich zweifeln? Nun ist alles wieder gut.&#8220;
&#8222;Schon gut, mein Schatz.&#8220;, nahm Lingolf die Entschuldigung an bevor er sie küsste.

Aliasan sah die beiden Liebenden als er vom Orthanc kommend neben Eärdaliene tratt.
&#8222;Die Jugend.&#8220;, lächelte er, &#8222;Was ist der Grund für diese heftige Umarmung?&#8220;
&#8222;Nichts weiter, meine Herz.&#8220;, lächelte ihn Eärdaliene an, &#8222;Ein Missverständnis wurde aufgeklärt.&#8220;
&#8222;So, welches denn?&#8220;, fragte der Elf nach.
&#8222;Gilmenel glaubte, dass sie bei der Abstimmung übergangen worden sei.&#8220;, erklärte die Elbe.
&#8222;Hm, du meinst die Abstimmung, ob wir weiterziehen sollten?&#8220;, sagte Aliasan nachdenklich.
&#8222;Ja, Liebster.&#8220;, nickte Eärdaliene.
&#8222;Gut, darüber wollte ich auch mit dir reden.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan ernst.
Eärdaliene blickte ihn fragend an. Sorgenfalten bildeten sich auf ihrer ansonst perfekten Stirn.
&#8222;Ich hab dir immer vertraut, wenn es hier auf dieser Welt etwas zu entscheiden gab.&#8220;, begann Aliasan, &#8222;Und es war stets richtig. Doch nun bin ich wohl zum ersten Mal einer anderen Meinung. Ich will nicht, dass wir aufbrechen.&#8220;
&#8222;Bist du mir böse, dass ich entscheiden habe, während du schliefest?&#8220;, fragte Eärdaliene leise.
&#8222;Nein, mein Herz.&#8220;, beruhigte Aliasan sie, &#8222;Es war sicher aus deiner Sicht damals die richtige Entscheidung. Aber nun, da sich einige Dinge geändert haben, sollten wir deine Entscheidung nochmals überdenken.&#8220;
&#8222;Das können wir gerne tun.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene etwas verstimmt, &#8222;Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich an den Fakten viel geändert hat. Wir fühlen uns hier einfach nicht wohl.&#8220;
&#8222;Mit wir meinst du nun euch Elben.&#8220;, nickte Aliasan verständlich, &#8222;Ja, ich sehe ein, dass es gewisse Umstände gibt, die man beunruhigend finden könnte, aber ich habe eine andere Sicht der Dinge.&#8220;
&#8222;Und die wäre?&#8220;, wollte Eärdaliene wissen. Ihre Stimme kühlte merklich ab.
&#8222;Meine Liebe, du weist ich kann ohne Mana fast nicht existieren.&#8220;, sagte Aliasan vorwurfsvoll, &#8222;Und meine einzige sichere Quelle ist hier.&#8220;
&#8222;Herr Elrond weis sicherlich Rat.&#8220;, sagte Eärdaliene fest.
&#8222;Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht.&#8220;, zuckte Aliasan mit den Schultern, &#8222;Es ist ein Risiko. Mein Risiko.&#8220;
&#8222;Bist du bereits so süchtig nach deinem Mana?&#8220;, schaute ihn Eärdaliene finster an.
Aliasan drehte sich um, und tat so als ob er die Frage nicht gehört hätte. Er zeigte mit ausgestreckten Armen zum Orthanc der zwischen und über den Bäumen zu sehen war.
&#8222;Lord Saruman ist sehr an meiner Magie interessiert.&#8220;, sagte er stolz, &#8222;Er ist besonders an meinen Portalzaubern interessiert."
&#8222;Du weist nicht, zu was er sie nutzen wird.&#8220;, warf Eärdaliene mit Bedenken ein.
&#8222;Es steht wohl ausser Zweifel, dass ihm die Elben vertrauen.&#8220;, antworte Aliasan kurz angebunden, &#8222;Warum sollte ich es also nicht auch tun?&#8220;
Eärdaliene sah ein, dass sie darauf keine Gegenargument hatte. Die Bedenken und Gefühle der Elben waren Aliasan nur sehr schwer, oder vielleicht gar nicht, vermittelbar. Es war eine böse Vorahnung, die sie und alle Elben hier in der Nähe des Orthancs quälte.


----------



## Gilmenel (18. März 2010)

Liebe Leserinnen und Leser,

das waren nun die ersten und vorläufig letzten 16 Kapitel des zweiten Buchs. Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß am Lesen.
Es gäbe noch zwei weitere, die ich allerdings nicht veröffentliche, da es die beiden Schlusskapitel der Geschichte sind.
Ich möchte es ja nicht ausschliessen, dass ihr diese und diejenigen, die ich nur im Kopf habe, noch lesen werdet.
Sag niemals nie.

Liebe Grüße,
Monika.

Und zum guten Schluss: Gilmenels Geschichte Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (21. Juni 2010)

*Geschichte!?
Das ist ja fast ein Roman...man könnte es auch als Kurzroman nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Sehr gut geschrieben!
Danke für die schöne Unterhaltung.
*


----------



## Gilmenel (8. September 2010)

Hallo Lilyknight,

eine leider etwas späte Antwort. 
Vielen Dank für deine netten Worte.

Viele Grüße,
 Monika.

P.S. Ich denke eine Fortsetzung wird kommen.


----------

